# ¿Habéis visto el IBEX 35? Enero 2013: The end is here +



## pecata minuta (1 Ene 2013)

¡¡Feliz Año nuevo a todos!!


----------



## Felix (1 Ene 2013)

Pole navidenia!!
Feliz anio a todos. No se porque pero creo que este sera un anio interesante.


----------



## Asurbanipal (1 Ene 2013)

Felix dijo:


> Pole navidenia!!
> Feliz anio a todos. No se porque pero creo que este sera un anio* interesante*.



Yo sí me temo por qué. Y más que interesante será acojonante para muchos...::


----------



## Caronte el barquero (1 Ene 2013)

Me apunto.......


----------



## ponzi (1 Ene 2013)

Desde Sol pillo sitio


----------



## Xof Dub (1 Ene 2013)

Feliz año a todos!!

previsiones ibexianas de la forería en el hilo de diciembre



pecata minuta dijo:


> Venga chicos, que no cuesta tanto quotear y añadir las previsiones de cada uno...
> 
> atlanterra
> 
> ...




máximo 9.400
mínimo 4.972
cierre año 7.213,43 

y así de tapadillo la recapitulación de mi primer ejercicio bursátil con dinero real


Spoiler



aunque mi ejercicio terminó el 21 de noviembre, lo he estirado para hacerlo coincidir con el año natural
En fin, una docena de operaciones con una rentabilidad media sin contar dividendos del 6,5% y de un poco más del 7% si incluyera los dividendos.En general la sensación es la de tener un buen timing de entrada, pero de ser excesivamente nervioso y poco ambicioso con el punto de salida. 
Empiezo 2013 con unas pocas BME de las compradas en abril o mayo a 18,30 y que acumulan casi 2 euros en dividendos y unas telefónicas compradas en 9,98


----------



## Suprimo (1 Ene 2013)

Puede que este sea el hilo más friki de burbuja.info, cualquiera diría que esto va de bolsa:cook:

Pd Feliz año de un "seguidor"::


----------



## Maravedi (1 Ene 2013)

Alabado sea el hilo,feliz 2959!!!


----------



## R3v3nANT (1 Ene 2013)

Feliz 2013.


----------



## vmmp29 (1 Ene 2013)

estoy por aquí


----------



## ponzi (1 Ene 2013)

http://www.abc.es/economia/20121231/abci-bolivia-iberdrola-distribuye-energia-201212311816.html


----------



## Caronte el barquero (1 Ene 2013)

U.S. Budget Compromise Deal Reached .

U.S. Budget Compromise Deal Reached - WSJ.com


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Ene 2013)

Feliz año forería!


----------



## peseteuro (1 Ene 2013)

Feliz Hilo Nuevo!


----------



## Esto Va a Petar (1 Ene 2013)

Feliz año!

No os por ser agorero pero...

ncremento impuesto plusvalías en el IRPF

En el 2013 destaca el aumento de la fiscalidad de las plusvalías generadas a menos de un año, que pasarán a tributar al tipo marginal del IRPF, que va desde el 24,75% al 52%. Las que se generen a más de un año pagarán, un 21% para unas ganancias de hasta 6.000 euros, un 25% entre 6.000 y 24.000 euros y un 27% a partir de este importe. Vale la pena recordar que no hace muchos años, teníamos un tipo impositivo único para las plusvalías del 15%. Para los ahorres sin duda la vida será más difícil en el 2013, para los traders profesionales de éxito, nada como intentar rescatar de nuevo una S.L. para operar desde ella.

Soluciones?


----------



## Ajetreo (1 Ene 2013)

Buenos dias,¡que madrugadores estan ustedes!

Feliz año, muchas plusvis y cuidadin gacelas que los leones estan hambrientos


----------



## Apocalipsis (1 Ene 2013)

Esto Va a Petar dijo:


> Feliz año!
> 
> No os por ser agorero pero...
> 
> ...



¿Qué ventajas tiene el tributar a través de un S.L.?


----------



## ponzi (1 Ene 2013)

Buenos días!!



patilltoes dijo:


> A este señor de Rankia, Small is more, le gusta la empresa. Yo creo que tiene buen ojo para la cosa value y smallcap.



Tiene muy buena pinta . Para mp y lp no importa pero a cp moverse solo n smqllcaps tiene sus riesgos, se depende demasiado de la situacion financiera de los accionistas de referencia, al ser valores con poco volumen o mas ilíquidos una venta importante puede hacer un buen boquete. Yo mezclaria un poco todos los tamaños.









egarenc dijo:


> su principal negocio si no he leido mal es el tema del papel fino, principalmente para cigarrillos...con la persecución actual a todo el tema del tabaco, no se como puede evolucionar ese negocio en el futuro. Los chinos fuman como carreteros, eso sí.











bertok dijo:


> En los mercados occidentales, el mal llamado Primer Mundo, cada vez se fuma menos y la persecución es clara.
> 
> Sin embargo, en los mercados emergentes (China, India, Indonesia, Latinoamérica, ...) que es donde realmente está el negocio, cada vez se fuma más, mucho más.



Por lo visitó se están expandiendo internacionalmente. La empresa funciona muy bien aunque les falta ser un poco mas grandes, una facturacion por encima de 1000 mill da mas estabilidad.


----------



## ponzi (1 Ene 2013)

Mucho ojo con las empresas endeudas y principalmente las que tienen grandes vencimientos para2013. Existe tal cantidad de vencimientos que no descarto alguna quiebra con algún pequeño crash bursátil.


----------



## wetpiñata (1 Ene 2013)

Apocalipsis dijo:


> ¿Qué ventajas tiene el tributar a través de un S.L.?



Podrá descontarse desde la nintendo de los niños hasta la mitad de la gasolina que gaste al año. Se librará de esas incomodas retenciones profesionales que siempre surgen en los momentos más inoportunos. Pagará sus impuestos en julio con lo que podrá recontar sus plusvis durante unos mese más antes de tan doloroso trámite. Y por último y más importante: muy bien tendría que hacer sus inversiones para pagar más de un 20% sobre sus beneficios, siendo en la práctica extremadamente fácil incluso recuperar lo ingresado en hacienda por adelantado.

Sólo hay una pega que algunos olvidan a veces: las plusvis/beneficios no son suyos. Son de la SL. El verdadero desafío es cómo sacar la langosta de la botella después de haberla criado dentro. Ahora parece que nos hemos olvidado de la legislación sobre operaciones vinculadas, pero seguro que nuestro amigo el fisco no.

Happy New Cliff a todos.


----------



## juanfer (1 Ene 2013)

Feliz y prospero año nuevo.


----------



## Tonto Simon (1 Ene 2013)

wetpiñata dijo:


> Podrá descontarse desde la nintendo de los niños hasta la mitad de la gasolina que gaste al año. Se librará de esas incomodas retenciones profesionales que siempre surgen en los momentos más inoportunos. Pagará sus impuestos en julio con lo que podrá recontar sus plusvis durante unos mese más antes de tan doloroso trámite. Y por último y más importante: muy bien tendría que hacer sus inversiones para pagar más de un 20% sobre sus beneficios, siendo en la práctica extremadamente fácil incluso recuperar lo ingresado en hacienda por adelantado.
> 
> Sólo hay una pega que algunos olvidan a veces: las plusvis/beneficios no son suyos. Son de la SL. El verdadero desafío es cómo sacar la langosta de la botella después de haberla criado dentro. Ahora parece que nos hemos olvidado de la legislación sobre operaciones vinculadas, pero seguro que nuestro amigo el fisco no.
> 
> Happy New Cliff a todos.



*"Para gestionar solo la propia cartera, no nos sirve, podría llegar a interpretarse como la interposición de una sociedad sin actividad económica real con el único fin de minorar la fiscalidad. Figura claramente recogida en el artículo 5 del Real Decreto 1804/2008 ”. *

¿Es posible burlar el nuevo impuesto a la Bolsa con una sociedad?


----------



## bertok (1 Ene 2013)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> *"Para gestionar solo la propia cartera, no nos sirve, podría llegar a interpretarse como la interposición de una sociedad sin actividad económica real con el único fin de minorar la fiscalidad. Figura claramente recogida en el artículo 5 del Real Decreto 1804/2008 ”. *
> 
> ¿Es posible burlar el nuevo impuesto a la Bolsa con una sociedad?



*Poooooooooooooooole
*


----------



## Tonto Simon (1 Ene 2013)

Por cierto Feliz Interesante Año Nuevo!!!


----------



## Tonto Simon (1 Ene 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Value Investment. Al menos se está más tranquilo y se curra menos.
> 
> Otra opción es operar en la cuenta de la pareja que menos IRPF tenga (sgue siendo un putada)



Desde luego es ahi donde esta la platita:rolleye: pero el value es muy jodido. Hay que tener mucha fortaleza mental, y conocer a fondo la empresa, su sector...uff


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Ene 2013)

Puticluses coño, puticluses.

0% impuestos


----------



## bertok (1 Ene 2013)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> Desde luego es ahi donde esta la platita:rolleye: pero el value es muy jodido. Hay que tener mucha fortaleza mental, y conocer a fondo la empresa, su sector...uff



En rankia podrás encontrar fondos value a patadas y con track record excelente.


----------



## bertok (1 Ene 2013)

Un poco de Guano para desayunar

La Carta de la Bolsa - Las 10 predicciones más sorprendentes de Saxo Bank para 2013 ¿España hacia la suspensión de pagos?


----------



## Tonto Simon (1 Ene 2013)

bertok dijo:


> En rankia podrás encontrar fondos value a patadas y con track record excelente.



Entonces hagamoslo con el mejor8:::
BRK-A Basic Chart | Berkshire Hathaway Inc. Common Stock - Yahoo! Finance


----------



## Ajetreo (1 Ene 2013)

Ponzi ¡Quitese rapido las iberdrolillas! :XX:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...uerza-gravitatoria-revolucionan-internet.html


----------



## Sealand (1 Ene 2013)

Feliz año nuevo a todos (porque próspero tiene pinta de que no va a ser), seguiré sentado en un rincón de la clase aprendiendo de los maestros y disfrutando de este hilo del que tanto se aprende y con el que tan buenos ratos paso.


----------



## bertok (1 Ene 2013)

[YOUTUBE]bZq_zQDxsXA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## paulistano (1 Ene 2013)

Feliz año a todos.....pillo sitio:Baile:


----------



## wetpiñata (1 Ene 2013)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> *"Para gestionar solo la propia cartera, no nos sirve, podría llegar a interpretarse como la interposición de una sociedad sin actividad económica real con el único fin de minorar la fiscalidad. Figura claramente recogida en el artículo 5 del Real Decreto 1804/2008 ”. *
> 
> ¿Es posible burlar el nuevo impuesto a la Bolsa con una sociedad?



Desde luego únicamente para invertir no sirve. Si vas a montar una sociedad tienes que integrar servicios profesionales, patrimonio y finanzas. Se trata de pasar todo lo posible del IRPF al IS.


----------



## energia01 (1 Ene 2013)

Que título más sugerente le habéis puesto al hilo, da miedo verlo!!


----------



## Latigo (1 Ene 2013)

En mi modesta opinion la bolsa va a subir un 20% en el 2013, con muchos sobresaltos


----------



## ponzi (1 Ene 2013)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Ponzi ¡Quitese rapido las iberdrolillas! :XX:
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...uerza-gravitatoria-revolucionan-internet.html



Muchas gracias por el articulo, es muy interesante  . Algo así puede revolucionar zonas inaccesibles de Asia o África pero en el primer mundo no veo que pueda ser competitivo por la capacidad de generación energética y por el espacio que ocupa .La tendencia a lp en los paises desarollados es a consumir mas y mas energía , en muchos casos en dispositivos móviles con baterías hambrientas de energía pura.


----------



## ponzi (1 Ene 2013)

Ya tenemos preacuerdo en usa.Que peliculeros


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (1 Ene 2013)

Porvenir IBEX:
Enero: 8000-8600
Febrero: 8600-7500
Marzo; 7600-7000
Abril: 7000-7400-7000
Mayo: 7000-6000
Junio: 6000-5700-5600
Julio: 5700-6500
Agosto: 6500-5700-5200
Septiembre: 5200-5500-5200-... y ahí se decidirá todo... o para arriba,o para los 2800
Bueno, todo esto es broma.


----------



## Latigo (1 Ene 2013)

Nos ifluenciamos por el corto plazo pero después de 3 años de caidas toca subir


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (1 Ene 2013)

Latigo dijo:


> Nos ifluenciamos por el corto plazo pero después de 3 años de caidas toca subir



Llevamos 5 años cayendo realmente salvo el 2009. Quizás este año ha caído muy poco en rango anual (menos de 400 ptos entre inicio y principio de año). Tomando un ciclo bajista de 7 años, aún deberían quedar éste y otro más consolidando suelo.


----------



## patilltoes (1 Ene 2013)

bertok dijo:


> En rankia podrás encontrar fondos value a patadas y con track record excelente.



¿Ya habeis puesto Bestinver?

A mi me gustaria que estuviese en los supermercados tipicos de fondo. Por aquello de mover de aqui palla y paca.


----------



## bertok (1 Ene 2013)

patilltoes dijo:


> ¿Ya habeis puesto Bestinver?
> 
> A mi me gustaria que estuviese en los supermercados tipicos de fondo. Por aquello de mover de aqui palla y paca.



Si es una de mis principales opciones.


----------



## atman (1 Ene 2013)

wetpiñata dijo:


> *Podrá descontarse desde la nintendo *de los niños hasta la mitad de la gasolina que gaste al año. Se librará de esas incomodas retenciones profesionales que siempre surgen en los momentos más inoportunos. Pagará sus impuestos en julio con lo que podrá recontar sus plusvis durante unos mese más antes de tan doloroso trámite. Y por último y más importante: muy bien tendría que hacer sus inversiones para pagar más de un 20% sobre sus beneficios, siendo en la práctica extremadamente fácil incluso recuperar lo ingresado en hacienda por adelantado.
> 
> Sólo hay una pega que algunos olvidan a veces: las plusvis/beneficios no son suyos. Son de la SL. El verdadero desafío es cómo sacar la langosta de la botella después de haberla criado dentro. Ahora parece que nos hemos olvidado de la legislación sobre operaciones vinculadas, pero seguro que nuestro amigo el fisco no.
> 
> Happy New Cliff a todos.



Corrección, podrá hacerlo mientras ningún inspector jugando al pito-pito, empiece a hacer preguntas... un conocido pagó la bonita cifra de 80.000 euros por esas naderías, corrijo de nuevo: pagó no, está pagando,... No sé como está siendo en territorio común pero al menos las haciendas bizkaina y gipuzkoana se están poniendo muy mucho las pilas con este tema... con los coches de gama alta (y para ellos cualquier cosa por encima de 25k es gama alta) están verdaderamente obsesionados... y es que, además, lo tienen bastante fácil... En el resto de las cosas (y algunas más) estoy de acuerdo... si va a manejar dinero de actividades profesionales (buenas), se va a ahorrar dinero (y todo legal) haciéndolo a través de una sociedad. La otra opción, es meter el dinero en bolsas... y pagar todo en efectivo... excepto, claro, cualquier cosita que se pase de 2.500 euros... incluyendo las compras en el Corte Inglés...


----------



## Janus (1 Ene 2013)

Hey men!!!!,

llego para dar la POLE oficial del hilo porque soy el único que les avanza algo cierto: vienen muchos leuros en Apple y quizá también en AMD. Las Gamesa serán la estrella del año.

Bueno, me retiro de nuevo a la fiesta de alegría motivada por Obama y tal. Nos brindó un cierre de año espectacular.


----------



## SMAUG (1 Ene 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Hey men!!!!,
> 
> llego para dar la POLE oficial del hilo porque soy el único que les avanza algo cierto: vienen muchos leuros en Apple y quizá también en AMD. Las Gamesa serán la estrella del año.
> 
> Bueno, me retiro de nuevo a la fiesta de alegría motivada por Obama y tal. Nos brindó un cierre de año espectacular.



Muy grande maestre Janus, una servidor cargó el pasado jueves a mínimos de la sesión (505$) :Baile:, Mr.Obama no falló, como bien dices cierre espectacular y baile de la victoria.

Ahora a romper la directriz bajista desde máximos y a escalar la famosa colina de las plusvis.
Estaré atento a vuestros comentarios.
Saludos y feliz año.


----------



## FranR (1 Ene 2013)

Con algo menos de arcohó en el cuerpo y un poco más en serio, pongo mis proyecciones de este año. No varía mucho del que dejé ayer, pero afinando un poquitín más. 
"ownes everisgüere" :::: ::
(por cierto, lo he dejado en un lateral del blog)


*atlanterra*

S&P Máximo 1700 y mínimo 1180
Chullibex Máximo 9800 y mínimo 7200.

*LCASC*

-Máximo del año que viene --------> 8600
-Mínimo del año que viene --------> 5300
-Como terminará el año -----------> 7000

*bertok*

-Máximo del año que viene --------> 8200
-Mínimo del año que viene --------> 5400
-Como terminará el año -----------> 6600

*Lechu*

- Maximo------> 8400
- Minimo-------->5100
- Fnal de año---->7000

*pecata minuta*

-Máximo del año que viene --------> 10100
-Mínimo del año que viene --------> 5700
-Como terminará el año -----------> 9000

*Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva*
Ibex . Máximo : 8500-8600
Mínimo : 5600 seguros, 5200 muy posibles como apoyo (si baja, no hay frontera salvo los 2800-2900)
Cierre: No sé

*juanfer*
-Máximo del año que viene --------> 9800
-Mínimo del año que viene --------> 4200
-Como terminará el año -----------> 5700

*X OF DUB*

máximo 9.400
mínimo 4.972
cierre año 7.213,43 


*FranR*
Escenario 2013
ALCISTA CON OBJETIVO
8.530

PRIMER SEMESTRE
Máximo anual 9.460
Siempre que aguantemos las primeras 11 sesiones por encima de 8.040

SEGUNDO SEMESTRE
Mínimo anual 6.270 (4.950)
Ruptura 6270 cambiamos escenario fin año.


----------



## Janus (1 Ene 2013)

SMAUG dijo:


> Muy grande maestre Janus, una servidor cargó el pasado jueves a mínimos de la sesión (505$) :Baile:, Mr.Obama no falló, como bien dices cierre espectacular y baile de la victoria.
> 
> Ahora a romper la directriz bajista desde máximos y a escalar la famosa colina de las plusvis.
> Estaré atento a vuestros comentarios.
> Saludos y feliz año.




Stop loss is mandatory.


----------



## wetpiñata (1 Ene 2013)

atman dijo:


> Corrección, podrá hacerlo mientras ningún inspector jugando al pito-pito, empiece a hacer preguntas... un conocido pagó la bonita cifra de 80.000 euros por esas naderías, corrijo de nuevo: pagó no, está pagando,... No sé como está siendo en territorio común pero al menos las haciendas bizkaina y gipuzkoana se están poniendo muy mucho las pilas con este tema... con los coches de gama alta (y para ellos cualquier cosa por encima de 25k es gama alta) están verdaderamente obsesionados... y es que, además, lo tienen bastante fácil... En el resto de las cosas (y algunas más) estoy de acuerdo... si va a manejar dinero de actividades profesionales (buenas), se va a ahorrar dinero (y todo legal) haciéndolo a través de una sociedad. La otra opción, es meter el dinero en bolsas... y pagar todo en efectivo... excepto, claro, cualquier cosita que se pase de 2.500 euros... incluyendo las compras en el Corte Inglés...



Le doy la razón. Lo de la nintendo era puro cinismo (aunque factible si comprada en ttienda de barrio -aka material informatico- y no en el fnac ... y sin pasarse de 600€). El caso es usar un poco el "seny". No obstante me consta que la inspección de gastos va a estar centrado en los profesionales y no tanto en las sociedades durante una temporada. Los gastos por vehículo profesional, telefonía, gastos de viajes, etc van a empezar a denegarlos de forma masiva. En cuanto a sociedades ya están inspeccionando cosas llamativas como atraques. Los mercedes puestos como vehículos industriales para llevar el pan al bar todas las mañanas no van a colar ya.


----------



## bertok (1 Ene 2013)

Programon. Apretad el esfinter motherfuckers 

Economía Directa 31-12-2012 Los "cisnes negros" de 2013 en mp3 (31/12 a las 17:40:19) 01:03:54 1678740 - iVoox


----------



## bertok (1 Ene 2013)

Lo vuelvo a recordar: el SP esta ya en correccion de corto plazo.

Poneos el paracaidas hasta finales de la proxima semana


----------



## wetpiñata (1 Ene 2013)

Qué majos los chicos de la oficina del presupuesto del congreso:

Breaking News: CBO says Senate fiscal cliff bill will add nearly $4 trillion to federal deficit over 10 years


----------



## patilltoes (1 Ene 2013)

Compañia yanqui interesante:

The J.M. Smucker Company: NYSE:SJM quotes & news - Google Finance


----------



## Janus (1 Ene 2013)

FCC tiene que refinanciar este año más de 2100 millones de euros. Y otros 2000 millones de euros en 2014. No tiene beneficios para hacerlo ni activos en valor actual en el mercado que puedan hacerlo. Por lo tanto solo le queda la refinanciación y ahí está por ver si los bancos aceptan hacerlo y si lo hacen en qué tipos de interés.

La gran diferencia de esta empresa con ACS y Ferrovial es la calidad de los activos de estos últimos. Pueden ponerlos en mercado a precios razonables (para los tiempos que corren). Esto no ocurre en FCC donde Alpine está hecho unos zorros, Medioambiente huele a policastros por todos los lados, Industrial no termina de tirar, en Energía no son nadie, Cemusa está en problemas en NYC, el cemento no vale ni para tapar hoyos ..... y solo Aqualia está para ciertas alegrías pero liquidar esto es romper la empresa.

OHL está al margen de todos estos líos. Está muy muy muy muy bien.


----------



## Janus (1 Ene 2013)

Muy bueno el post de Bertok. Se dice en burbujaradio que no se puede aspirar a confiar en los bancos de un país que está en decrecimiento y deben tanto tanto dinero.

Ojo, este año hay mucha deuda a emitir en todos los sitios así que difícilmente quede hueco para que los "españoles" tengan facilidades para hacerlo. Vendrá otro LTRO "n".


----------



## bertok (1 Ene 2013)

Se esta gestando LA HOSTIA


----------



## wetpiñata (1 Ene 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Se esta gestando LA HOSTIA



Rep. Spencer Bachus, a Republican from Alabama, said he thinks the House will likely amend the bill and send it back to the Senate.

"I would be shocked if this bill didn't go back to the Senate," Bachus said as he was leaving a GOP conference meeting.


----------



## juanfer (1 Ene 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Muy bueno el post de Bertok. Se dice en burbujaradio que no se puede aspirar a confiar en los bancos de un país que está en decrecimiento y deben tanto tanto dinero.
> 
> Ojo, este año hay mucha deuda a emitir en todos los sitios así que difícilmente quede hueco para que los "españoles" tengan facilidades para hacerlo. Vendrá otro LTRO "n".



El problema es que la deuda en este pais ya es inmanejable. Ahora los bancos estan pidiendo garantias adicionales a los hipotecados. Pronto veremos hipotecas al 7%, porque tiene gracia que los usuarios se financien mas baratos que el propio estado, esto va a terminar mal.


----------



## Janus (1 Ene 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> El problema es que la deuda en este pais ya es inmanejable. Ahora los bancos estan pidiendo garantias adicionales a los hipotecados. Pronto veremos hipotecas al 7%, porque tiene gracia que los usuarios se financien mas baratos que el propio estado, esto va a terminar mal.



No me parece nada mal, al contrario, que sucede eso que dices. Es el primer paso para que quiebren de una puta vez y desde ahí poder redimensionar el país entero, en activos, en pasivos y en personas.


----------



## Jucari (1 Ene 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Con algo menos de arcohó en el cuerpo y un poco más en serio, pongo mis proyecciones de este año. No varía mucho del que dejé ayer, pero afinando un poquitín más.
> "ownes everisgüere" :::: ::
> (por cierto, lo he dejado en un lateral del blog)
> 
> ...



Joder, y los cuatromiles no los veremos?.....que desilusion....


----------



## Tonto Simon (1 Ene 2013)

Janus dijo:


> FCC tiene que refinanciar este año más de 2100 millones de euros. Y otros 2000 millones de euros en 2014. No tiene beneficios para hacerlo ni activos en valor actual en el mercado que puedan hacerlo. Por lo tanto solo le queda la refinanciación y ahí está por ver si los bancos aceptan hacerlo y si lo hacen en qué tipos de interés.
> 
> La gran diferencia de esta empresa con ACS y Ferrovial es la calidad de los activos de estos últimos. Pueden ponerlos en mercado a precios razonables (para los tiempos que corren). Esto no ocurre en FCC donde Alpine está hecho unos zorros, Medioambiente huele a policastros por todos los lados, Industrial no termina de tirar, en Energía no son nadie, Cemusa está en problemas en NYC, el cemento no vale ni para tapar hoyos ..... y solo Aqualia está para ciertas alegrías pero liquidar esto es romper la empresa.
> 
> *OHL está al margen de todos estos líos. Está muy muy muy muy bien.*



Yo estoy montado desde que rompio los 22 y ha mantenido el tipo bastante bien a pesar del poco volumen y de las caida de nuestro IBEX de estos dias.
No me veo con facultades para un AT en condiciones,quiza Claca...8:


----------



## Claca (1 Ene 2013)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> Yo estoy montado desde que rompio los 22 y ha mantenido el tipo bastante bien a pesar del poco volumen y de las caida de nuestro IBEX de estos dias.
> No me veo con facultades para un AT en condiciones,quiza Claca...8:



Creo que ya comenté que veía subidas hasta los 23 euros...


----------



## Tonto Simon (1 Ene 2013)

Claca dijo:


> Creo que ya comenté que veía subidas hasta los 23 euros...



:ouch:No lo habia visto...


----------



## wetpiñata (1 Ene 2013)

oyoyoyoyoyoy...

Goldman execs cash in $26.8 million in stock on New Year's Eve | Reuters


----------



## bertok (1 Ene 2013)

wetpiñata dijo:


> oyoyoyoyoyoy...
> 
> Goldman execs cash in $26.8 million in stock on New Year's Eve | Reuters



Para pagar las asistentas y las putas del WE.

Circulen


----------



## bertok (1 Ene 2013)

Los republicanos van a enmendar las medidas del negro.

Bukkake a la vista


----------



## tarrito (1 Ene 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Los republicanos van a enmendar las medidas del negro.
> 
> Bukkake a la vista



[YOUTUBE]Vhbwpb-pYPQ[/YOUTUBE]

:ouch: ::


----------



## dj-mesa (2 Ene 2013)

pillo sitio con nocturnidad y alevosía


----------



## FranR (2 Ene 2013)

Jucari dijo:


> Joder, y los cuatromiles no los veremos?.....que desilusion....



De las apuestas algunas apuestan por los cuatro miles, incluso la mía, si rompemos el soporte con ganas.

De todas formas veremos los cuatromiles si perdemos el 5000


----------



## wetpiñata (2 Ene 2013)

Reuters rectifica y ahora dice que las acciones que vendieron los ejecutivos de G&S fueron para pagar los impuestos correspondientes a su remuneración mediante dichos títulos. Oyoyoyoyoy... De nuevo.

Top Goldman Sachs execs get shares on New Year's Eve | Reuters


----------



## ponzi (2 Ene 2013)

Una de mis smallcaps favoritas principalmente por tener un negocio predecible con margenes y retornos bastante buenos, sigue su tendencia alcista, al final el precio se ha ido. O mecanizo el escaneado de acciones ya sea trabajando en equipo o utilizando determinados filtros o si no veo que no consigo abarcar todo el mercado que tengo en mente, ya he dejado escapar mas de una buena inversión.


http://investing.businessweek.com/research/stocks/financials/ratios.asp?ticker=VID:SM


----------



## Navarrorum (2 Ene 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Una de mis smallcaps favoritas principalmente por tener un negocio predecible con margenes y retornos bastante buenos, sigue su tendencia alcista, al final el precio se ha ido. O mecanizo el escaneado de acciones ya sea trabajando en equipo o utilizando determinados filtros o si no veo que no consigo abarcar todo el mercado que tengo en mente, ya he dejado escapar mas de una buena inversión.
> 
> 
> VIDRALA SA (VID:Continuous): Financial Ratios - Businessweek



Doy un paso al frente. Cuenta conmigo para un trabajo conjunto.

Feliz año a todos.


----------



## wetpiñata (2 Ene 2013)

Habemus pacto fiscal. Próxima parada: techo presupuestario a mediados de febrero. Para que no se aburran les pondremos un documental sobre elecciones italianas...


----------



## bertok (2 Ene 2013)

Que lo echen de una puta vez: we have to reduce the deficit on a balanced way ::

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PvpolXxDjno&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Janus (2 Ene 2013)

Amigo Bertok, algún día llegarán sus anhelos. Es cuestión de tiempo. Ahora mismo estamos viendo como paulatinamente el euro se está debilitando contra el dolar y contra el yen. Así no se va a ningún sitio porque entre otros va a encarecer notablemente la factura energética que es de lo que no hay por Europa.

Vigilen la plata por si cambia su sesgo.


----------



## sr.anus (2 Ene 2013)

Buenos dias con pepon al mando

Esto cada vez da mas asco, que pantomima


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Ene 2013)

MV el maestro de sabiduria cierra largos en ibex 8050 -8340 :baba:

cuidadin con el gap :no:


----------



## bertok (2 Ene 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Amigo Bertok, algún día llegarán sus anhelos. Es cuestión de tiempo. Ahora mismo estamos viendo como paulatinamente el euro se está debilitando contra el dolar y contra el yen. Así no se va a ningún sitio porque entre otros va a encarecer notablemente la factura energética que es de lo que no hay por Europa.
> 
> Vigilen la plata por si cambia su sesgo.



El SP es bajista. Ya veras que broma a los larguistas


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Ene 2013)

bertok dijo:


> El SP es bajista. Ya veras que broma a los larguistas



no se deje llevar por el catastrofismo pequeño padawano :ouch:


----------



## bertok (2 Ene 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> no se deje llevar por el catastrofismo pequeño padawano :ouch:



Es por teeeeecnico. Observa hasta el viernes de la proxima semana y aprende.::


----------



## Janus (2 Ene 2013)

bertok dijo:


> El SP es bajista. Ya veras que broma a los larguistas



Ya pero desde el último atardecer de la trinchera, se ha ido más de un 10% hacia arriba y eso son plusvis que no hay que obviar ni dejar.

En el IBEX está muy claro, presumiblemente se irá hacia los 8587 para después corregir 800 pipos o 1400 pipos.


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Ene 2013)

Markit iTraxx Crossover baja casi un 8% :fiufiu:

MV le maestro de sabiduria vuelve a la carga , largo 8280 :Baile:

si se mantiene el gap mañana habra que cargar cortos


----------



## sr.anus (2 Ene 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> Markit iTraxx Crossover baja casi un 8% :fiufiu:
> 
> MV le maestro de sabiduria vuelve a la carga , largo 8280 :Baile:
> 
> si se mantiene el gap mañana habra que cargar cortos



ooohh gran maestro sin llegar si quiera a los 8280 usted ya entro largo


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Ene 2013)

observando el estocastico del ibex y con este gap al alza , MV el maestro de sabiduria solo puede pensar en una trampa para gacelas 

Markit iTraxx Crossover baja un 8% asi que hoy es muy improbable que las bolsas caigan , casi seguro que mantienen el gap abierto y suben algo mas , ibex tal vez hasta los 8500 y luego mañana un poco mas parriba y velon rojo que te crio :baba:


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Ene 2013)

sr.anus dijo:


> ooohh gran maestro sin llegar si quiera a los 8280 usted ya entro largo



forexpros no dice lo mismo :rolleye: 

haciendo el calculo al ojo y teniendo en cuenta lo que baja el Markit iTraxx Crossover al ibex lo llevan hoy a los 8500 mas o menos :baba:


----------



## sr.anus (2 Ene 2013)

Pues a mi me aparece en 8287 el min


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Ene 2013)

sr.anus dijo:


> Pues a mi me aparece en 8287 el min



consecuencias de no poseer el coñocimiento


----------



## Deshollinador (2 Ene 2013)

Gamesa de enhorabuena, EEUU extiende el crédito fiscal para la investigación y la experimentación y el crédito fiscal para producción eólica hasta finales del 2013.


Principales puntos de la norma "anti abismo fiscal"


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Ene 2013)

cerrado larguito 8280-8330 :baba:


----------



## Accusatio Manifesta (2 Ene 2013)

sr.anus dijo:


> Pues a mi me aparece en 8287 el min



¡No seamos tan tiquismiquis, hombre! Si ha cargado largos a 8280, pues ha cargado largos a 8280, pobre chaval...


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Ene 2013)

MV el pobre chaval vuelve a la carga, largo 8305 :Baile:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Ene 2013)

[YOUTUBE]Ac7NrGjM2_s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Ene 2013)

ibex ya en 8377 :baba:


----------



## mataresfacil (2 Ene 2013)

Deshollinador dijo:


> Gamesa de enhorabuena, EEUU extiende el crédito fiscal para la investigación y la experimentación y el crédito fiscal para producción eólica hasta finales del 2013.
> 
> 
> Principales puntos de la norma "anti abismo fiscal"



Tiempo de sobra para entrar y ganar, eso si, nada de tradear, paciencia.


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Ene 2013)

cerramos larguito ibex 8305-8380 :baba:

MV el pobre chaval queda a la espera


----------



## rbotic statistics (2 Ene 2013)

Sigue el escenario previsto en el ILUSIONANTE ENERO de 2013! 

Pertrechados en el místico 7.700 y cerrando el 2012 en los albores del místico 8.100 no tenemos más remedio que volver a iniciar un camino alcista que debe iniciarse a la entrada del nuevo año 2013...

El camino alcista tiene como objetivo final el místico 10.700, pero evidentemente este objetivo no se va a cumplir del tirón... y para el ILUSIONANTE Enero de 2013 el tramo esperado nos debe acercar a el nivel más peligroso y traidor de todos los niveles existentes... el místico 9.200.

Así, esperando que la cuesta de Enero sea alcista, que sea de + de 1.000 puntos en el IBEX, que la comedia del abismo fiscal se resuelva, de que los buscadores de esta crisis se tomen un respiro y la progresiva y transitoria disminución de los teatrillos del acojone para dummys de economía, tengamos un inicio de año 2013 ilusionante!

FELIZ AÑO 2013!


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Ene 2013)

rbotic statistics dijo:


> Sigue el escenario previsto en el ILUSIONANTE ENERO de 2013!
> 
> Pertrechados en el místico 7.700 y cerrando el 2012 en los albores del místico 8.100 no tenemos más remedio que volver a iniciar un camino alcista que debe iniciarse a la entrada del nuevo año 2013...
> 
> ...



ya tardaba en aparecer el troll :ouch:

bobotick que te quede claro que los misticos 10700 no los veremos , ni tampoco los 9200 :no:


----------



## tocatejistaextremo (2 Ene 2013)

A mitad de año ya vendrán los madres mías, pero el que pueda rascar algo ahora que lo haga.
Aun queda caida y más con los impuestazos que nos vamos a comer este año.


----------



## Claca (2 Ene 2013)

Buenas,

Ya tenemos al DAX casi en los 7.770 que comenté semanas atrás, así que a pesar de lo mediático de la subida, de momento no hay nada que deba sorprendernos demasiado.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Ene 2013)

Cáspita!!! Nuestras peticiones han sido escuchadas....


BANKIA fuera del culibex!!!

Bankia sale del Ibex 35: el selectivo empieza 2013 con 34 valores - elEconomista.es


(o es gol de señor???)


----------



## Claca (2 Ene 2013)

Y señores, a votar:

Sentimiento de Mercado


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Ene 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Cáspita!!! Nuestras peticiones han sido escuchadas....
> 
> 
> BANKIA fuera del culibex!!!
> ...



bankia y gamesa , cuanta platita tirada a la basura , bueno es el triste destino de los ejpertitos :ouch:


----------



## ghkghk (2 Ene 2013)

Pues alcista, hasta que se demuestre lo contrario... Por ahora los toros llevamos una buena racha.

Enviado desde mi GT-I8160 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## nief (2 Ene 2013)

The end is here? es aqui donde se dice que sed ha estado cuando el final llega?


Opinio como ghkghk esto sigue alcista, aunque tiene pinta de rally de fin de año claro.


Pero esta alcista si

Igual que hasta hace poco esto estaba alcista con rebotes, ahora lo veo alcista con retrocesos


Cuando ni pepe quiere oir hablar de bolsa.... quizas es hora de entrar


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Ene 2013)

nief dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Creo que no ha estado muy al día del hilo últimamente..... :: ::

edit: votado neutral. Se me ha jodido el java y llevo desde nochebuena sin abrir un marditoh jráfico. :XX: :XX:


----------



## bertok (2 Ene 2013)

Compradlas todas y asi tendremos no-mercado que evite las caidas ::


----------



## Claca (2 Ene 2013)

Otro que ha votado alcista, como las últimas semanas, pero ahora ya con algunos peros.


----------



## Tonto Simon (2 Ene 2013)

Joder el gato como empieza el año!!!!!


----------



## diosmercado (2 Ene 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Compradlas todas y asi tendremos no-mercado que evite las caidas ::



Comenzamos el hilo con basura spamera. Comenzamos el hilo con algo que ya se ha dicho que iba a pasar. 

Efectivamente compren que se nos acaban y esto no tira ::.

Siguen las euforias y la gente picando. Adelante, no vale llorar luego.

Un saludo amigo!!!


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Ene 2013)

diosmercado dijo:


> Comenzamos el hilo con basura spamera. Comenzamos el hilo con algo que ya se ha dicho que iba a pasar.
> 
> Efectivamente compren que se nos acaban y esto no tira ::.
> 
> ...



tambien faltaba por hacer su aparicion el quejica diosgacela :ouch:


----------



## bertok (2 Ene 2013)

diosmercado dijo:


> Comenzamos el hilo con basura spamera. Comenzamos el hilo con algo que ya se ha dicho que iba a pasar.
> 
> Efectivamente compren que se nos acaban y esto no tira ::.
> 
> ...



Parece que los usanos están hoy cerrados. Veamos cuando abran.

Feliz año, amigo.


----------



## Tonto Simon (2 Ene 2013)

A tomar por culo mi entrada en nokia ::::


----------



## rbotic statistics (2 Ene 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ya tardaba en aparecer el troll :ouch:
> 
> bobotick que te quede claro que los misticos 10700 no los veremos , ni tampoco los 9200 :no:



Que MV te llame TROLL... 

En fin! Que cosas!

S2s


----------



## diosmercado (2 Ene 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Parece que los usanos están hoy cerrados. Veamos cuando abran.
> 
> Feliz año, amigo.



Igualmente campeon! A ver como andamos para darnos el piro...

Salud!


----------



## tarrito (2 Ene 2013)

eh! que vuelva el amigo de los húngaros ... ya total ::


----------



## diosmercado (2 Ene 2013)

Vamos parriba. Usa esta arrimandose a maximos interanuales.

8400 llegando antes de comer. 

Usa va a petar maximos casu seguro.


----------



## vmmp29 (2 Ene 2013)

Claca dijo:


> Y señores, a votar:
> 
> Sentimiento de Mercado



he cumplido con mi deber, estoy hecho un toro


----------



## diosmercado (2 Ene 2013)

Dicho y hecho.

Señores mientras esto siga asi servidor se pira. Viendo ademas las euforias viniendo de donde viene esto no veo mucha etica, empiezo el año con bajada de sueldo y subida de impuestos... asi mal.

El que quiera entender, que entienda.


----------



## villares (2 Ene 2013)

Queridos foreros,

Queria aprovechar para desearles un Feliz 2013 cargado de amor, salud y plusvalias. Elijan ustedes mismos el orden.
Tb queria aprovechar para agradecerles su paciencia con los novatos y lo mucho que me he reido y que he aprendido con sus comentarios en el ultimo anyo... especialmente en el tema de ginebras 

Saludos cordiales


----------



## Claca (2 Ene 2013)

diosmercado dijo:


> Vamos parriba. Usa esta arrimandose a maximos interanuales.
> 
> 8400 llegando antes de comer.
> 
> Usa va a petar maximos casu seguro.



El DOW llegó a los 13.600, hoy, tras la estupendísima noticia que salva el universo financiero, sigue 350 puntos más abajo, creo que esta divergencia nos está diciendo algo.


----------



## bertok (2 Ene 2013)

A riesgo de ser reiterativo, yo al SP no lo veo demasiado cristiano.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (2 Ene 2013)

¿No sería buen momento para vender lo que se tenga? Vamos...lo digo charlar y eso....


----------



## bertok (2 Ene 2013)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> ¿No sería buen momento para vender lo que se tenga? Vamos...lo digo charlar y eso....



Había que haber vendido antes de fin de año.

Ahora está Hacienda deseosa de entablar relaciones con las gacelas siemprealcistas con plusvis.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (2 Ene 2013)

Waiting The Corralito & The Great Crash since 2008...:::fiufiu:8:


----------



## torrefacto (2 Ene 2013)

Menuda fiesta la de hoy, yo voy vendiendo mis DIA's que buen rendimiento les he sacado este mes.


----------



## diosmercado (2 Ene 2013)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Waiting The Corralito & The Great Crash since 2008...:::fiufiu:8:



Otro comehierba mas. A ti te sobre la pasta y el curro??? no te suben impuestos y te recortan derechos??

Que mas quieres??

Hay algunos que solo les falta recibir por el orto para ser felices.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (2 Ene 2013)

diosmercado dijo:


> Otro comehierba mas. A ti te sobre la pasta y el curro??? no te suben impuestos y te recortan derechos??
> 
> Que mas quieres??
> 
> Hay algunos que solo les falta recibir por el orto para ser felices.



¿ Me lo dices a mí, Mascachapas ?...:

Otro Magufete más al Ignore...


----------



## bertok (2 Ene 2013)

diosmercado dijo:


> Otro comehierba mas. A ti te sobre la pasta y el curro??? no te suben impuestos y te recortan derechos??
> 
> Que mas quieres??
> 
> Hay algunos que solo les falta recibir por el orto para ser felices.



No esperes demasiado si son incapaces de diferenciar el trading de un cartera a medio plazo.

Son estos ignorantes los que nos llenan la saca de plusvis todos los ejercicios. Lastima que cuando se les acaba la pasta tengamos que buscar otros pastos.


----------



## diosmercado (2 Ene 2013)

No veas que lastima comehierbas o comenabos??

Hay que ser tontico para meterse en el hilo y buscar ignores.

Espero que su educacion en el dia a dia este a la altura, porque desde luego que su nivel intelectual de brazos para abajo es deficiente.

Salud amigo.


----------



## Janus (2 Ene 2013)

bertok dijo:


> A riesgo de ser reiterativo, yo al SP no lo veo demasiado cristiano.



Yo lo que veo es que Barclays (digo siempre que es un indicador adelantado) ha superado con solvencia (y lleva cierto volumen) los 2,60 que es un nivel muy relevante porque ha funcionado reiteradamente como soporte y resistencia desde 2009.

Esto en condiciones normales es un escape para comenzar un muy importante ciclo alcista de fondo.

Ahí queda, ya veremos donde acaba el owned.


----------



## diosmercado (2 Ene 2013)

Bertok, me da que los yankis no andan cerrados hoy. Al menos publican datos macro y hay movimiento en sus indices (totalmente desbocados).


----------



## Janus (2 Ene 2013)

Les traigo una posible estupenda estrategia de inversión para 2013.







Tienen que tatuarse el símbolo del dolar en la punta del nabo.

1-Verán que la inversión crece semana a semana, mes a mes ..... en función de los méritos de cada uno.
2-Desaparecerá el concepto de "visillera" porque no le importará que la mujer le coma los ahorros.
3-Podrá meter el dinero donde quiera siempre que cumpla un mínimo.


----------



## bertok (2 Ene 2013)

diosmercado dijo:


> Bertok, me da que los yankis no andan cerrados hoy. Al menos publican datos macro y hay movimiento en sus indices (totalmente desbocados).



Estan abiertos. A partir de las 4 espero que se ponga interesante.


----------



## torrefacto (2 Ene 2013)

Por cierto, 2 horas que he dado la orden de vender en DIA y sigue la orden en "tramite" es la primera vez que me pasa, es algo normal? ::


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Ene 2013)

me parece que los gringos vienen con gap :fiufiu:

en la 2 estan pasando un documental muy bueno sobre los incas


----------



## ponzi (2 Ene 2013)

Me la juego con pescanova, unas pocas para la cartera. Esta a per 5-6


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Ene 2013)

deberian tener temor del gap ejpertitos :fiufiu:


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Ene 2013)

corto ibex 8435 con apalancamiento bajo :Baile:


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Ene 2013)

pedazo de gap a la baja en el vix :8:


----------



## bertok (2 Ene 2013)

La vela de las 15:30 en el SP aparece rompiendo máximos intradiarios. Luego unos minutos cargando gacelas y para abajo. Ñam, ñam de gacela se escucha por el mercado usano.

Al que le haya cazado tiene lo que se merece. Pero sólo un poco eh ::, todavía queda lo mejor.


----------



## ponzi (2 Ene 2013)

Para todos aquellos aficionados a la cocina y al buen comer para estas fechas os traigo vales descuento para gastar en Pescanova. Además en su pagina encontrareis recetas y un pequeño cursillo decocina saludable. No os olvidéis de gastar la luz con iberdrola 


http://www.pescanova.es/club/


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Ene 2013)

bertok dijo:


> La vela de las 15:30 en el SP aparece rompiendo máximos intradiarios. Luego unos minutos cargando gacelas y para abajo. Ñam, ñam de gacela se escucha por el mercado usano.
> 
> Al que le haya cazado tiene lo que se merece. Pero sólo un poco eh ::, todavía queda lo mejor.



lo mejor lo dejan para ustec 

sp500 superando la banda alta de bollinger , pero lo importante es el pedazo de gap del vix :fiufiu: 

una duda que tiene humilde servidor , ¿ don bertok ejperto se nace ? gracias de antebrazo :bla:


----------



## bertok (2 Ene 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Para todos aquellas aficionados a la cocina y al buen comer, os traigo vales descu.lento pasta gastasr en Pescanova. Además en su pagina de encontrareis recetas y un pequeño cursillo se cocina saludable. No os olvidéis de gastar la luz con iberdrola
> 
> 
> Club Online Pescanova



Ponzi, ¿la llevan los de Bestinver con ganas?


----------



## bertok (2 Ene 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> lo mejor lo dejan para ustec
> 
> sp500 superando la banda alta de bollinger , pero lo importante es el pedazo de gap del vix :fiufiu:
> 
> una duda que tiene humilde servidor , ¿ don bertok ejperto se nace ? gracias de antebrazo :bla:



Se nace con el rabo y a base de usarlo se va dando forma ..... hasta los 30 cms.

Lo de ejperto se compra en la Casa de Campo ::


----------



## ponzi (2 Ene 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Ponzi, ¿la llevan los de Bestinver con ganas?




Creo que si. Ahora aviso aunque esta muy barata me la estoy jugando con su deuda y mas con las convertibles 2015-2017. Por 400 mill tener unos barquitos y unas piscifactorías que funcionan a pleno rendimiento no esta nada mal.


----------



## mataresfacil (2 Ene 2013)

Gamesa cumpliendo pronosticos, amos, amos, amos.


----------



## patilltoes (2 Ene 2013)

Pescanova tiene un problema de deuda muy gordo. Si consigue sobrevivir a unos cuantos vencimientos estara bien, pero ha de sobrevivir sin matar al que se meta por medio de ACs.

PESCANOVA después de la ampliación Aqui os dejo un analisis de rankia.

¿Y la lleva bestinver?, interesante si es asi.


----------



## diosmercado (2 Ene 2013)

Bertok nos vamos parriba. Datos desapercibidos en USA + millones de gacelorrios euforicos = carnaza.


----------



## paulistano (2 Ene 2013)

Y cuando decis que finaliza la prohibición de cortos????:Baile:


----------



## ponzi (2 Ene 2013)

patilltoes dijo:


> Pescanova tiene un problema de deuda muy gordo. Si consigue sobrevivir a unos cuantos vencimientos estara bien, pero ha de sobrevivir sin matar al que se meta por medio de ACs.
> 
> PESCANOVA después de la ampliación Aqui os dejo un analisis de rankia.
> 
> ¿Y la lleva bestinver?, interesante si es asi.



Esa deuda ha sido para invertir en acuicultura, por lo visto tienen unas existencias de unos 70-90 mill que sospecho que deben ser los peces de las piscifactorías así que no solo tienen caja. La verdad es que se pasaron con la deuda, si no me equivoco creo hasta 2015 no hay convertibles.


----------



## patilltoes (2 Ene 2013)

En otro orden de cosas. ¿Alguien sigue a las ferroviarias yanquis?

Union Pacific, Canadian National Railway, etc. Empresas de estilo crecimiento y tal.


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Ene 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Y cuando decis que finaliza la prohibición de cortos????:Baile:



los ejpertitos aun no se dan cuenta pero esto es una trampa para alcistas :ouch:

solo hay que ver el estocastico , el gap , el hecho que 8500+- es el objetivo del doble suelo , que 8570 es 61,8% fibonazi ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Ene 2013)

No leo lo que pone el jato, pero habrá que dar otro toque a la moderación si sigue con esa incontinencia a la hora de escribir......


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Ene 2013)

:Baile:


----------



## ponzi (2 Ene 2013)

patilltoes dijo:


> Pescanova tiene un problema de deuda muy gordo. Si consigue sobrevivir a unos cuantos vencimientos estara bien, pero ha de sobrevivir sin matar al que se meta por medio de ACs.
> 
> PESCANOVA después de la ampliación Aqui os dejo un analisis de rankia.
> 
> ¿Y la lleva bestinver?, interesante si es asi.



Un excelente análisis. Lo que dice es cierto, lo bueno que en 2013 y creo que en 2014 tambien no tiene grandes vencimientos ni convertibles a la vista, así que hay 2 años de margen para ver si venden algun activo y reducen 100-200 mill la deuda.


----------



## patilltoes (2 Ene 2013)

Railroad Stocks Appear Attractively Valued Across The Country - Seeking Alpha

Por si alguien tiene curiosidad. Y a esa lista añado una china; Guangshen Railway


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Ene 2013)

cerramos cortos en ibex 8435-8400 :baba:


por hoy los ejpertitos han recibido ya demasiados owneds :rolleye:


----------



## ponzi (2 Ene 2013)

patilltoes dijo:


> Railroad Stocks Appear Attractively Valued Across The Country - Seeking Alpha
> 
> Por si alguien tiene curiosidad. Y a esa lista añado una china; Guangshen Railway



Mira donde invirtio buffet.El año pasado compro alguna presa mayor,creo que burlington.


----------



## Tonto Simon (2 Ene 2013)

Gato, si solamente hicieras un par de comentarios hasta caerias bien y tal...


----------



## patilltoes (2 Ene 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Mira donde invirtio buffet, el año pasado compro alguna presa mayor,creo que burlington.



Correcto. Y en el sector transporte estoy mirando naviera. Ya que la Moeller-Maersk tiene las acciones a 40_000€ o una burrada asi, pues toca ver que hacen los peces mas pequeños:

Navios Maritime Partners L.P.: NYSE:NMM quotes & news - Google Finance

Costamare Inc: NYSE:CMRE quotes & news - Google Finance

Teekay LNG Partners L.P.: NYSE:TGP quotes & news - Google Finance

Tiene fama de ser un sector muy volatil. Ojo cuidado con el yield de la primera, de dos digitos.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (2 Ene 2013)

Fuera de ALLT +4%


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (2 Ene 2013)

...estoy deseoso de comprar el libro "El Crash del 2013"...:rolleye:


----------



## Caronte el barquero (2 Ene 2013)

El EUR/USD se está pegando un pequeña torta.


----------



## Janus (2 Ene 2013)

Primer parte del año. Vamos a hablar de valores famosos en las últimas semanas en el hilo.

*LDK*: Ahí está casi en 1,60. Venimos hablando de ella desde 0,94. En el riesgo (está medio quebrada) está el beneficio. No recomiendo estar ahí.

*Firts Solar*: Qué podemos decir!!!!, quien haya confiado .... ha ganado mucha pasta.

*Gamesa*: Ahí la tienen hoy, subiendo el nueve y pico por ciento y con volumen. Llegará a 6 primero y luego a 8.

*Apple*: De cajón, venimos hablando mucho de ella la semana pasada cuando picó en 501, 505, 509 etc.... Ha dado multitud de opciones, ya anda por encima de 550 y llegará hasta los 640 aprox.

*Prisa*: Simplemente decir que hay que mirar todos los días el volumen negociado. Hoy nuevamente muy alto en perspectiva.

*Alpha Natural*: Va a ser un auténtico campeón al igual que Arch Coal. Le tiene que costar, eso es bueno, pasar de 10. En ese momento se activaría camino libre hasta los 14 dolares aprox. Le volveremos a ver por encima de 40 dolares.

*Advanced Micro Devices*: La veo por encima de los 3,5 pero con mucho riesgo en cuando a que sus movimientos intradía requieren stops muy amplios.

*Barclays*: La veo como un pepino de la hostia. Es muy importante haber superado los 255 aprox. Entrar ahora supone asumir un importante stop. Mejor esperar a que vuelva a buscar apoyo en la anterior resistencia. Aunque exista el riesgo de perder todo el gran recorrido presumible ..... es mejor esperar esa confirmación de retroceso.


----------



## Janus (2 Ene 2013)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> El EUR/USD se está pegando un pequeña torta.



La hostia es de aupa y puede tener recorrido hasta 1,31.


----------



## bertok (2 Ene 2013)

bertok dijo:


> La vela de las 15:30 en el SP aparece rompiendo máximos intradiarios. Luego unos minutos cargando gacelas y para abajo. Ñam, ñam de gacela se escucha por el mercado usano.
> 
> Al que le haya cazado tiene lo que se merece. Pero sólo un poco eh ::, todavía queda lo mejor.



Llevamos un rato largo por debajo del nivel de apertura ienso:


----------



## Janus (2 Ene 2013)

La participación de Prisa en TimoCinco supera los 300 M de euros. Prisa está capitalizando unos 150 millones de euros.

Si consiguen vender TimoCinco, Ser y cierran la impresión en papel de El País .... van a conseguir un buen pico que dispararía de forma muy importante la cotización.

Mosquea el incremento tan importante de volumen, y lo sostenido del mismo, durante las últimas 8 sesiones aprox. Se cuece algo.


----------



## Janus (2 Ene 2013)

El Pro Shares Vix Short Term ha dejado muy claro, y vaya que si lo ha dejado, que el nivel de posible cambio de tendencia es el de 20. Por simetría le podría faltar unos 3 meses (o 2) para superarlo y eso concuerda con el hecho de que los índices aún tienen cierta cuerda hacia arriba. Otro nivel de oro que se fija en el radar por si llegara.


----------



## dj-mesa (2 Ene 2013)

*Bernarkito
*


----------



## Janus (2 Ene 2013)

Qué poco hablan ustedes de Prisa ..... cuanto coste de oportunidad estoy viendo!


----------



## Janus (2 Ene 2013)

Recuerden la regla del SP. Cuando abre con +/- 1,5% o superior ............ en algún momento de la sesión se pone por encima del +/- 2,5/6/7/8%.

Es posible que hoy Apple se marque unos guarismos sobre los 565. Cuidado con las correcciones. Números de 535 son para volver a entrar (vale para los próximas 2 sesiones).

Piratón, podemos congratularnos de haber aguantaó contra el influjo bajista en "manzanitas traigo y tengo" de Bertok.


----------



## bertok (2 Ene 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Recuerden la regla del SP. Cuando abre con +/- 1,5% o superior ............ en algún momento de la sesión se pone por encima del +/- 2,5/6/7/8%.
> 
> Es posible que hoy Apple se marque unos guarismos sobre los 565. Cuidado con las correcciones. Números de 535 son para volver a entrar (vale para los próximas 2 sesiones).
> 
> Piratón, podemos congratularnos de haber aguantaó contra el influjo bajista en "manzanitas traigo y tengo" de Bertok.



Ya no hay "manzanitas traigo y tengo". El tontoro no me va a llevar casi la mitad de las plusvis ..... y me jode un webo porque es un sobresueldo.

Liquidez absoluta en depósitos son penalización. La próxima operación será con Bestinver o algún escarceo con la cuenta de mi mujer (e intentaré que no ocurra).

Les admiro y les animo a que sigan operando con tanta asiduidad: España necesita un buen cacho de sus plusvis.


----------



## Janus (2 Ene 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Ya no hay "manzanitas traigo y tengo". El tontoro no me va a llevar casi la mitad de las plusvis ..... y me jode un webo porque es un sobresueldo.
> 
> Liquidez absoluta en depósitos son penalización. La próxima operación será con Bestinver o algún escarceo con la cuenta de mi mujer (e intentaré que no ocurra).
> 
> Les admiro y les animo a que sigan operando con tanta asiduidad: España necesita un buen cacho de sus plusvis.



Hay formas elegantes de esquivarlo y en cualquier caso sigue siendo un sobresueldo. Allá cada uno.

Respecto a los appleianos, tengan cuidado porque hay que estar fuera del valor antes de finales de enero que más o menos coincide con la presentación de resultados. Van a ser estratosféricos pero la cotización no sigue los resultados en el corto si no las previsiones de resultados en el medio. Apple tiene necesidad imperiosa de abrir un nuevo silo de mercado con un nuevo producto (el reloj, el iTV o lo que sea).

Los productos actuales ya tienen demasiado competencia y eso va a hacer que tengan que tirar de sus márgenes hacia el sur si quieren seguir vendiendo a ratios interesantes. El mundo Android se les come sin ninguna duda. Tanto en tablets (Samsung y Amazon con Kindle Fire) como en móvil (Samsung) tienen productos excepcionales a nivel de HW y muy potentes (y en constante evolución) en SW. Kindle Fire es un auténtico descubrimiento porque aunque puede parecer que es un android capado y orientado hacia AMS y Amazon Store ..... no lo es. Se puede utilizar muy fácil (y sin acceso en modo root) como un terminal más android. Y el precio es muy muy bueno porque Amazon está renunciando a ganar dinero con el HW y se está centrando en las ventas de servicios web, apps, .....

Ojo con la presentación de resultados de Apple este año a finales de enero o comienzos de febrero porque puede muy fácilmente tener un gap muy importante a poco que se sorprenda el mercado. Hay mucho margen para una sorpresa negativa. No hay que obviar el aspecto técnico en donde se puede ver un techo muy claro. Hasta el rabo todo es toro .... pero rabo se está viendo allá por el horizonte.


----------



## bertok (2 Ene 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Hay formas elegantes de esquivarlo y en cualquier caso sigue siendo un sobresueldo. Allá cada uno.
> 
> Respecto a los appleianos, tengan cuidado porque hay que estar fuera del valor antes de finales de enero que más o menos coincide con la presentación de resultados. Van a ser estratosféricos pero la cotización no sigue los resultados en el corto si no las previsiones de resultados en el medio. Apple tiene necesidad imperiosa de abrir un nuevo silo de mercado con un nuevo producto (el reloj, el iTV o lo que sea).
> 
> ...



La has cagado comprando el Kindle HD Fire :XX:. Por el mismo precio tienes Nexus 7 y ni punto de comparación.

Lo de apple ya se sabe que es bajista ::


----------



## Janus (2 Ene 2013)

bertok dijo:


> La has cagado comprando el Kindle HD Fire :XX:. Por el mismo precio tienes Nexus 7 y ni punto de comparación.
> 
> Lo de apple ya se sabe que es bajista ::



Coleguita, es exactamente indiferente porque no deja de ser una ventana hacia el mundo apps si consigues esquivar la orientación hacia el Amazon Store. Es bastante sencillo y va como un tiro. El HW está bastante bien. Y cuando digo bastante, es mucho porque yo soy exigente cuando pago. Eso de donde pago cago lo llevo como estandarte.

No hay algo que puedas hacer en Nexus que no puedas hacer en Kindle ni viceversa porque en definita lleva Android inside y el dominio funcional está en las apps. Incluso cualquier formato es fácil y semiautomático convertirlo.


----------



## mataresfacil (2 Ene 2013)

Gamesa sigue fuerte, la bajada de ayer fue un cambio de manos de acciones, que encontraron comprador, por lo que se deduce que estaba pactado, fueron 2.500.000 de acciones de golpe, y la vela bajista fue solo de 4 centimos. Un paqueton en condiciones para una de las empresas con menos volumen del IBEX.

Lo de hoy indica que si mañana vuelve hacia arriba, puede intentar el tercer intento de romper los 2 leuros, si lo hace, abrochense los cinturones y no vomiten.


----------



## bertok (2 Ene 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Coleguita, es exactamente indiferente porque no deja de ser una ventana hacia el mundo apps si consigues esquivar la orientación hacia el Amazon Store. Es bastante sencillo y va como un tiro. El HW está bastante bien. Y cuando digo bastante, es mucho porque yo soy exigente cuando pago. Eso de donde pago cago lo llevo como estandarte.
> 
> *No hay algo que puedas hacer en Nexus que no puedas hacer en Kindle ni viceversa* porque en definita lleva Android inside y el dominio funcional está en las apps. Incluso cualquier formato es fácil y semiautomático convertirlo.



Te ha faltado indicar que salvo previa violación del Kindle Fire 8:

Payo, no compares ambos paratos !!!


----------



## donpepito (2 Ene 2013)

Buenos deseos para este ansiado 2013, parece que vamos a ver la corrección clásica hasta febrero, copiando el mov del 2010.

El teatro de FC ha funcionado en acciones de menor capitalización y las del sector de transporte. El índice de empresas de baja capitalización Russell 2000 avanzaba 2,5% y superaba su máximo récord de 865,19, que alcanzó en abril de 2011. El sector de transportes del Dow avanzaba 1,7% a su mayor nivel desde julio de 2011.


----------



## Janus (2 Ene 2013)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Gamesa sigue fuerte, la bajada de ayer fue un cambio de manos de acciones, que encontraron comprador, por lo que se deduce que estaba pactado, fueron 2.500.000 de acciones de golpe, y la vela bajista fue solo de 4 centimos. Un paqueton en condiciones para una de las empresas con menos volumen del IBEX.
> 
> Lo de hoy indica que si mañana vuelve hacia arriba, puede intentar el tercer intento de romper los 2 leuros, si lo hace, abrochense los cinturones y no vomiten.



Perdona, no es del IBEX ..... y eso es bueno. Ya desapareció el sesgo de venta de quienes sabían que iba a salir y necesitan vender para irse a los nuevos valores para replicar índices.


----------



## bertok (2 Ene 2013)

donpepito dijo:


> Buenos deseos para este ansiado 2013, parece que vamos a ver la corrección clásica hasta febrero, copiando el mov del 2010.
> 
> El teatro de FC ha funcionado en acciones de menor capitalización y las del sector de transporte. El índice de empresas de baja capitalización Russell 2000 avanzaba 2,5% y superaba su máximo récord de 865,19, que alcanzó en abril de 2011. El sector de transportes del Dow avanzaba 1,7% a su mayor nivel desde julio de 2011.



Espero un SP en torno a los 1310 en las próximas 6 semanas 8:


----------



## Janus (2 Ene 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Te ha faltado indicar que salvo previa violación del Kindle Fire 8:
> 
> Payo, no compares ambos paratos !!!



La violación en este caso no es tal. Simplemente andar un poquito cuco.

Lo que de verdad es potente en Google es su SW y ahí está Android. No su HW salvo que sorprendan mucho con Motorola.


----------



## Janus (2 Ene 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Espero un SP en torno a los 1310 en las próximas 6 semanas 8:



Yo no lo tengo tan claro. Como Bernie se ponga en plan intervención como hizo el año pasado desde el primer día de Enero, vuestro gozo en .....

Seguimos con el taxímetro en marcha.


----------



## donpepito (2 Ene 2013)

SVNT THLD en vigilancia, las veo caras, con demasiado deuda, pero pueden hacer PUMP a corto plazo.


----------



## donpepito (2 Ene 2013)

Hoy he vendido todas las AMD que compramos hace unos meses, prefiero cash en mano, suerte para los que sigan dentro.


----------



## vyk (2 Ene 2013)

Yo dentro de Alpha Natural Resources. A cuchillo.


----------



## villares (2 Ene 2013)

Mr Buffett and Mr Janus seran la misma persona?::

Buffett Utility Buys $2.5 Billion SunPower Solar Projects - Bloomberg

Saludos


----------



## diosmercado (2 Ene 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Espero un SP en torno a los 1310 en las próximas 6 semanas 8:



Esta ud. hiriendo la sensibilidad del lado alcista del hilo. Pardiez, con esta euforia como se le ocurre a ud. decir esas salvajadas... ::.


Ya daria yo por verlo en ese nivel y echarme unas risas.

1450+, camino hasta los 1470 in-extremis.

PD: vamos a cerrar en maximos, advertidos. (veremos si no es un farol)


----------



## donpepito (2 Ene 2013)

Fuera total de Novavax, quizás pierda otra subida, pero mejor liquidez total, parece que se ha notado mi salida, no aguanta demasiado. je je je!


----------



## casconet (2 Ene 2013)

*Me extrañaría mucho que el IBEX no llegue a 9750 en pocas semanas*



bertok dijo:


> Ya no hay "manzanitas traigo y tengo". El tontoro no me va a llevar casi la mitad de las plusvis ..... y me jode un webo porque es un sobresueldo.
> 
> Liquidez absoluta en depósitos son penalización. La próxima operación será con Bestinver o algún escarceo con la cuenta de mi mujer (e intentaré que no ocurra).
> 
> Les admiro y les animo a que sigan operando con tanta asiduidad: España necesita un buen cacho de sus plusvis.



Lo de hoy ha sido la confirmación de que el IBEX se va , como mínimo, al 9.750, que es el objetivo del 2º impulso alcista y que además coincide con el retroceso del 61,8% de toda la bajada desde enero 2010. Muy mal se tienen que poner las cosas para no cumplirse este escenario. De manera acorde, probablemente el SP y DAX consigan nuevos máximos...


----------



## diosmercado (2 Ene 2013)

casconet dijo:


> Lo de hoy ha sido la confirmación de que el IBEX se va , como mínimo, al 9.750, que es el objetivo del 2º impulso alcista y que además coincide con el retroceso del 61,8% de toda la bajada desde enero 2010. Muy mal se tienen que poner las cosas para no cumplirse este escenario. De manera acorde, probablemente el SP y DAX consigan nuevos máximos...



Dicen que lo mejor es predicar con el ejemplo, posicionese ud. y detras voy yo.

Por otro lado el ibex ha dejado claro que destroza las figuras cuando y como le da la gana. SP depende de Ben, al unico que le veo algo de potencial es al Dax, pero viene mal año para los germanos la verdad.


----------



## FranR (2 Ene 2013)

Van a colocar papel a todo lo que se menee en estos primeros meses.... luego catacrock (de acuerdo con mi escenario anual). No me extraña lo que ha puesto "Casconet", si además es un punto técnico y coincide cerca con mis niveles, doble razón para que gane peso la apuesta de:
Pepón cabalga sin compasión!!!!!!

P.D. Este subidón es el que tenía para fin de trimestre, pero algún LHDP nos lee y por dejarnos mal, lo ha postpuesto unos días. 



P.D. 2 Una cosa, en 8560 podemos tener un pull, de unos puntos graciosos, los suficientes para que me enganche de nuevo al contado y pillar la segunda parte de la peponada.


----------



## diosmercado (2 Ene 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Van a colocar papel a todo lo que se menee en estos primeros meses.... luego catacrock (de acuerdo con mi escenario anual). No me extraña lo que ha puesto "Casconet", si además es un punto técnico y coincide cerca con mis niveles, doble razón para que gane peso la apuesta de:
> Pepón cabalga sin compasión!!!!!!
> 
> P.D. Este subidón es el que tenía para fin de trimestre, pero algún LHDP nos lee y por dejarnos mal, lo ha postpuesto unos días.



Mister Maroto, quieras que no desde la oscuridad lee el hilo.


----------



## donpepito (2 Ene 2013)

Tenemos infiltrados de las mesas de operaciones en este hilo, puedo dar FE de ellos, para + pistas, del SAN.


----------



## FranR (2 Ene 2013)

donpepito dijo:


> Tenemos infiltrados de las mesas de operaciones en este hilo, puedo dar FE de ellos, para + pistas, del SAN.



Muchas gracias...aquí siempre ha habido observadores.

Y si no es mucho preguntar: Participan?


----------



## donpepito (2 Ene 2013)

Además utilizan el sesgo----->>> de las chapas!


----------



## donpepito (2 Ene 2013)

No puedo decir nada+, entiende que disponen de mi dinero en su banquito.


----------



## FranR (2 Ene 2013)

Hombre yo leuros no les voy a pedir, pero si les sirven nuestros datos que se inviten a unas lumis, unos boys guapos para ellas y unas botellas de gin para el maese.

Para el pirata un Amstrad, a ver si moderniza su equipo. :XX:


----------



## donpepito (2 Ene 2013)

Ahora he vuelto a mis inicios, tradeo puro y duro... no medio plazo.


----------



## donpepito (2 Ene 2013)

Los MM en Novavax han notado mi -des-presencia, la están dejando caer, vaya panda de Hd....


----------



## FranR (2 Ene 2013)

donpepito dijo:


> Ahora he vuelto a mis inicios, tradeo puro y duro... no medio plazo.



Yo he vuelto con mi mujer...se me han acabado el dinero 

P.D. Disculpe pero tengo el día tonto. :ouch:

Me he quedado en liquidez también, tradeo furioso de momento


----------



## diosmercado (2 Ene 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Van a colocar papel a todo lo que se menee en estos primeros meses.... luego catacrock (de acuerdo con mi escenario anual). No me extraña lo que ha puesto "Casconet", si además es un punto técnico y coincide cerca con mis niveles, doble razón para que gane peso la apuesta de:
> Pepón cabalga sin compasión!!!!!!
> 
> P.D. Este subidón es el que tenía para fin de trimestre, pero algún LHDP nos lee y por dejarnos mal, lo ha postpuesto unos días.
> ...



hasta que niveles podriamos extender este arrebato? 8700... o ya podemos hablar de cotas superiores a los 9k?

PD: ya esta USA en maximos, los 1460 peligran seriamente. Por cierto todo este esperpento de usa y el tema fiscal ya saben como acabara. En marzo de la misma manera, el ultimo dia acuerdo y lo demas ya lo estan viendo ahora.


----------



## donpepito (2 Ene 2013)

El mercado es un CARNIVAL, hay que hacer plusvas en días, de lo contrario se las llevan los mismos en corto.

ABENGOA es el ejemplo en iBEX.


----------



## diosmercado (2 Ene 2013)

Brutal cierre en usa. Se han pulido los 60 del sp y los 13400 del dow.

Tremendo.

Hasta mas ver, viendo el tema me ausento un par de semanas.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Ene 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Hombre yo leuros no les voy a pedir, pero si les sirven nuestros datos que se inviten a unas lumis, unos boys guapos para ellas y unas botellas de gin para el maese.
> 
> Para el pirata un Amstrad, a ver si moderniza su equipo. :XX:



JE!

Trabajo que me costó calibrar el condensador de fluzo del spectrum para que se tragara el Java. Además de que cada vez que me pongo con los jrafiquitos tengo que cargar 7 cintas de 90.....


----------



## bertok (2 Ene 2013)

donpepito dijo:


> Tenemos infiltrados de las mesas de operaciones en este hilo, puedo dar FE de ellos, para + pistas, del SAN.



Uffff que asco. Va a estar comiendo mierda mucho tiempo


----------



## donpepito (2 Ene 2013)

Hay que estudiar las posis, allí es donde colocan las señales, la tendencia del día, una vez tienes el decoder, solo es meter y sacar.


----------



## Mulder (2 Ene 2013)

Feliz año nuevo a todos!

Me es imposible seguir todas las páginas de este hilo una tras una, lo intento pero no hay forma...supongo que a la pole ya no llego :XX:


----------



## FranR (2 Ene 2013)

diosmercado dijo:


> hasta que niveles podriamos extender este arrebato? 8700... o ya podemos hablar de cotas superiores a los 9k?
> 
> PD: ya esta USA en maximos, los 1460 peligran seriamente. Por cierto todo este esperpento de usa y el tema fiscal ya saben como acabara. En marzo de la misma manera, el ultimo dia acuerdo y lo demas ya lo estan viendo ahora.



8560 luego el pull, 7800 (a ojímetro, tengo que verlo pero no se desviaría mucho), para el resto de la historia la hoja de ruta anual que se ha dejado por aquí, y en el muy corto los niveles...

He dicho....


----------



## ponzi (3 Ene 2013)

Que dolor Mapfre, desde 1,6 :banghead:


----------



## paulistano (3 Ene 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Que dolor Mapfre, desde 1,6 :banghead:




Nada, nada....mejor perder la oportunidad que el dinero.


Firmado: alguien que compró barclays a 0,50 y gamesa con to lo gordo a 1 euro...y se llevó las migajas de la gacela cagona:ouch:


----------



## ponzi (3 Ene 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Nada, nada....mejor perder la oportunidad que el dinero.
> 
> 
> Firmado: alguien que compró barclays a 0,50 y gamesa con to lo gordo a 1 euro...y se llevó las migajas de la gacela cagona:ouch:



En esas estoy con un planteamiento netamente conservador.Para el que le guste el ajedrez cuenta la leyenda que su inventor grano a grano consiguio su gran fortuna. Para mi lo mas importante es saber mantenerse alejado de las grandes perdidas.


http://blog.educastur.es/leyenda/la-leyenda-de-sissa/


----------



## ponzi (3 Ene 2013)

http://www.laopinioncoruna.es/mar/2...oportunidad-invertir-galicia-paso/599179.html


8000 toneladas de rodaballo mas 50000 toneladas de salmon y langostinos para 2012. Cuanto dinero es esto?


----------



## Caronte el barquero (3 Ene 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> El presidente de Pescanova cree que la oportunidad de invertir en Galicia ´pasó´ - La Opinión A Coruña
> 
> 
> 8000 toneladas de rodaballo mas 50000 toneladas de salmon y langostinos para 2012. Cuanto dinero es esto?



Rodaballo salvaje a 16-18 euros/kg

Salmón 5 eur/kg

Langostino 20 eur/kg

Pero depende de procedencia y calidad, todo aprox.

Estadísticas de precios y volumen de comercialización de productos - Mercabarna - Mercado mayorista de Barcelona


----------



## ponzi (3 Ene 2013)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Rodaballo salvaje a 16-18 euros/kg
> 
> Salmón 5 eur/kg
> 
> ...



Es impresionante la evolucion de sus piscifactorias, son miles de toneladas de pescado.Su inventario a 12-18 meses pinta bastante bien, ese es el motivo por el cual me la estoy jugando. En este articulo lo explican:


http://www.invertia.com/noticias/articulo-final.asp?idNoticia=2771532&strGoo=bolsa-no-refleja-gran-negocio-pescanova-rodaballo&


----------



## Caronte el barquero (3 Ene 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Es impresionante la evolucion de sus piscifactorias, son miles de toneladas de pescado.Es brutal su inventario a 12-18 meses vista, ese es el motivo por el cual me la estoy jugando. En este articulo lo explican muy bien.
> 
> 
> La Bolsa an no refleja el gran negocio de Pescanova: el rodaballo



Cuidado que creo que tienen bonos emitidos a medio (3 años) con rendimientos del 7-8%.

PD: Aquí tienes algo
"...La última devenga un interés fijo anual de entre el 8% y el 8,75%..."


La ampliacin de Pescanova compromete 370 millones en bonos convertibles - Cotizalia.com


----------



## ponzi (3 Ene 2013)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Cuidado que creo que tienen bonos emitidos a medio (3 años) con rendimientos del 7-8%.
> 
> PD: Aquí tienes algo
> "...La última devenga un interés fijo anual de entre el 8% y el 8,75%..."
> ...



Los tengo bien en mente.Creo que habia emisiones con vencimientos entre 2015-2017, espero que a lo largo de este año o a principios del que viene su pescado alcance la maduracion optima para su venta y con ello se pague parte de la deuda.


----------



## ponzi (3 Ene 2013)

Moraleja japonesa


http://betoenjapon.blogspot.com/2008/04/moraleja-japonesa-hasta-donde-puedes.html?m=1


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Ene 2013)

MV el pobre chaval vuelve a la carga largo ibex 8380 :Baile:


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Ene 2013)

cerramos el larguito 8380-8410 :Baile:


----------



## Muertovivente (3 Ene 2013)

Abro cortilargo antes de que me devuelvan al sentro rehabilitasión tras las vacasiones de navidad.

PLATITA PLATITA....

Estrategia cortilarga en cortimedio plazo para 2013


----------



## Vivomuriente (3 Ene 2013)

Página gatuna...


PLIMOSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Ene 2013)

Hasta el momento un 10% de los posts del hilo son de la misma persona.... :ouch:


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Ene 2013)

Muertovivente dijo:


> Abro cortilargo antes de que me devuelvan al sentro rehabilitasión tras las vacasiones de navidad.
> 
> PLATITA PLATITA....
> 
> Estrategia cortilarga en cortimedio plazo para 2013



un consejo multi no autorizado , la homosexualidad no se cura o dicen


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Ene 2013)

volvemos a la carga con un largui-largo ibex 8390 :Baile:

multinicks no autorizados teneis un problema muy grave , MV el pobre chaval no es digno de ser idolatrado :o


----------



## FranR (3 Ene 2013)

Gato felatione fail.... 


Vamos chicos...un ligero tirón más arriba, es lo único que necesitamossssss!!!!


----------



## Ajetreo (3 Ene 2013)

¿Hay bozales para gatos ?


pongame tres, es urgente


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Ene 2013)

salta stop 8370 ::


----------



## FranR (3 Ene 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> cerramos el larguito 8380-8410 :Baile:





muertoviviente dijo:


> volvemos a la carga con un largui-largo ibex 8390 :Baile:
> 
> multinicks no autorizados teneis un problema muy grave , MV el pobre chaval no es digno de ser idolatrado :o



Ala ya has perdido lo de la primera entrada con intereses :: :XX:

Que duro es el paper tradi


----------



## FranR (3 Ene 2013)

Y ahora sube....este es mi JATO!!!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Ene 2013)

Pues FranR, según mi ) _herramienta_, veo saldo del día bastante negativo... ¿Como ves el percal?


----------



## FranR (3 Ene 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Pues FranR, según mi ) _herramienta_, veo saldo del día bastante negativo... ¿Como ves el percal?



No tengo niveles válidos aún. Pero estamos en una zona de posible rebote.


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Ene 2013)

MV el pobre chaval se mantiene al margen , a la espera de que lo lleven a donde tienen que llevarlo 

pronto daremos inicio a una nueva estrategia despiadada :Aplauso:


----------



## ponzi (3 Ene 2013)

Como veis el grafico de Pescanova??


----------



## FranR (3 Ene 2013)

Están metiendo...a ver si funciona.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Ene 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Como veis el grafico de Pescanova??



Se mete y luego mira el gráfico....son sus costumbres


----------



## FranR (3 Ene 2013)

Yo no le pego mucho al técnico, pero lo voy a mirar.


----------



## FranR (3 Ene 2013)

Por encima de 14.30 alcista, fuerte resistencia en los 14.67, que si se supera con volumen se nos puede ir por encima de 15.40.

Eso si, como pierda el soporte tiene buen recorrido por abajo, 2 leuros mínimo.


----------



## FranR (3 Ene 2013)

LEURO!!!

ojo vienen curvas.


Vaaamooooss!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Ene 2013)

corto en nasdaq100 2740 futuro 

hay que aprovechar los gaps , el del nasdaq , el del vix , ibex , eurostox ademas del de ayer tiene el de los 2550 :fiufiu:


----------



## Janus (3 Ene 2013)

vyk dijo:


> Yo dentro de Alpha Natural Resources. A cuchillo.



Yo creo que hay primero que esperar a que se fuge porque hay riesgo evidente de retroceso para ir currándose poco a poco la salida hacia un nuevo ciclo. Ayer todo fue pepónico y Alpha bajó con volumen ante un nivel relevante.

Suerte.


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Ene 2013)

MV el maestro de sabiduria ve un HCH de manual asi que advertidos quedais ejpertitos , especialmente los alcistas en manzanitas :rolleye:


----------



## Janus (3 Ene 2013)

villares dijo:


> Mr Buffett and Mr Janus seran la misma persona?::
> 
> Buffett Utility Buys $2.5 Billion SunPower Solar Projects - Bloomberg
> 
> Saludos



Varios aspectos relevantes:

-Es un pelotazo para SunPower. El mercado solar se lo están comiendo entre SunPower y First Solar que son capaces de dar un servicio vertical en esa industrial (vs modelo chino). También se ven ciertos tintes proteccionistas evidentes.
-Significa una apuesta clara y de futuro para un mercado que tiene una demanda potencial brutal en USA. Con el coste de la energía muy bajo .... se pueden permitir ciertas subvenciones y un mix diferente de producción al que existe en Europa (donde se consume más que lo que se genera).
-Las solares chinas solo tienen la esperanza de su propio país (de por sí gigante). En Europa y en USA no se van a comer ni un colín. En África aún no se dan las condiciones para un desarrollo exponencial de este tipo de energías porque básicamente se carece de líneas de transmisión eléctrica para "mover" la energía. Aún no tienen fuertes consumidores.

Se trata de una prueba más de que el mercado solar ya se ha dado la vuelta. Queda por confirmar algunos aspectos técnicos en los valores de referencia. La idea es que no es todo el sector el que tirará hacia arriba, sino varios valores porque los demás formarán parte de la criba de supervivencia.


----------



## Janus (3 Ene 2013)

FranR dijo:


> 8560 luego el pull, 7800 (a ojímetro, tengo que verlo pero no se desviaría mucho), para el resto de la historia la hoja de ruta anual que se ha dejado por aquí, y en el muy corto los niveles...
> 
> He dicho....



Algo similar posteaba ayer servidor. Esos 8560 configuran el objetivo de proyección de la figura técnica en curso. Lo lógico es que bajara al medio del canal aprox o hasta la base del canal lateral en un entorno más volátil. Después se podrían dar mayores aventuras alcistas.

Buen ojo.


----------



## ponzi (3 Ene 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Varios aspectos relevantes:
> 
> -Es un pelotazo para SunPower. El mercado solar se lo están comiendo entre SunPower y First Solar que son capaces de dar un servicio vertical en esa industrial (vs modelo chino). También se ven ciertos tintes proteccionistas evidentes.
> -Significa una apuesta clara y de futuro para un mercado que tiene una demanda potencial brutal en USA. Con el coste de la energía muy bajo .... se pueden permitir ciertas subvenciones y un mix diferente de producción al que existe en Europa (donde se consume más que lo que se genera).
> ...



El otro dia hablando con un arquitecto descubri algo que desconocia.Por lo visto existe una normativa que obliga a instalar placas solares en todos los edificios de nueva construccion, si algo asi se generaliza por paises podria dar un componente de predecibilidad al sector.


faircompanies.com/news/view/codigo-tecnico-la-edificacion-cte/


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Ene 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> El otro dia hablando con un arquitecto descubri algo que desconocia.Por lo visto existe una normativa que obliga a instalar placas solares en todos los edificios de nueva construccion, si algo asi se generaliza por paises podria dar un componente de predecibilidad al sector.
> 
> 
> faircompanies.com/news/view/codigo-tecnico-la-edificacion-cte/



Creo que se refiere a los de agua caliente. ¿o ya han incluido los foto-voltaicos en la normativa?


----------



## Janus (3 Ene 2013)

BBVA y SAN está muy cerca de potenciales grandes resistencias (el resto de la banca europea va adelantada y ya las han superado o están en ello).

Ilustrativamente ambos vienen de una subida muy grande. LLegar a esas resistencias supone perfectamente que el IBEX coquetee con los 8500 largos que es donde venimos hablando de la proyección target. Después debería haber una corrección de cierta entidad para que estos dos bancos formasen el hombre derecho del invertido. Hay que tener paciencia para no hacer cresting y decisión para lanzarse al ruedo si lo que los ojos ven es diferente a lo que el cerebro piensa. Ese es el reto del trader y del mirón.


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Ene 2013)

Janus dijo:


> BBVA y SAN está muy cerca de potenciales grandes resistencias (el resto de la banca europea va adelantada y ya las han superado o están en ello).
> 
> Ilustrativamente ambos vienen de una subida muy grande. LLegar a esas resistencias supone perfectamente que el IBEX coquetee con los 8500 largos que es donde venimos hablando de la proyección target. Después debería haber una corrección de cierta entidad para que estos dos bancos formasen el hombre derecho del invertido. Hay que tener paciencia para no hacer cresting y decisión para lanzarse al ruedo si lo que los ojos ven es diferente a lo que el cerebro piensa. Ese es el reto del trader y del mirón.



te veo muy perdido pequeño padawano , MV el zahori solo te dira que el rebote desde 6000 es tan solo un pullback


----------



## Janus (3 Ene 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> El otro dia hablando con un arquitecto descubri algo que desconocia.Por lo visto existe una normativa que obliga a instalar placas solares en todos los edificios de nueva construccion, si algo asi se generaliza por paises podria dar un componente de predecibilidad al sector.
> 
> 
> faircompanies.com/news/view/codigo-tecnico-la-edificacion-cte/



Es cierto pero esto es España y creo que tiene más sentido de negocio el montar una empresa de DESinstaladores para aprovechar el material de las propiedades que tendrán que ser derruidas.

Particularmente creo que que el negocio está en el abastecimiento a industrias de gran consumo vía la firma de acuerdos de suministro. Todo lo que sea "volcarlo" al mercado spot tiene el problema de que estará manipulado por las eléctricas que ven una fuerte amenaza competitiva en los nuevos entrantes que requieren relativamente poco capital.

El sueño húmero, al menos de un servidor, es que los particulares pudieramos tener alternativas de autoconsumo y autoservicio para ser independientes. Me iba a descojonar de los endesas, iberdrolos etc.... Es un reto pero a día de hoy no hay nada que asegure que es un objetivo inalcanzable. Llegado ese día, veremos cómo legisla y articula el gobierno.


----------



## Janus (3 Ene 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> te veo muy perdido pequeño padawano , MV el zahori solo te dira que el rebote desde 6000 es tan solo un pullback



Estoy tratando de aprender


----------



## FranR (3 Ene 2013)

BBVA se me ha plantado en un primer objetivo (resistencia) en la jornada de ayer, queda un 7.4x, que correspondería con los 8560 aprox.

Veamos que están tramando, los latigazos al euro nos avisan de fiesta.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Ene 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En brasil ya tienen el húmero, el cúbito y el radio. ::::

Brasil da luz verde al balance neto en los hogares - Energías Renovables, el periodismo de las energías limpias.


----------



## bertok (3 Ene 2013)

No os perdáis el último párrafo ::

Bankia sufre unos bandazos del 20% entre rumores infundados de OPA de exclusin - Cotizalia.com

*EL VALOR DEBERÍA BAJAR HASTA UNOS POCOS CÉNTIMOS

Bankia sufre unos bandazos del 20% entre rumores infundados de OPA de exclusión
*

Los titulares de prensa que dicen que Bankia bajó el miércoles un 6,14% en su primer día fuera del Ibex ocultan que el valor sufrió una volatilidad de infarto superior al 20% entre máximo y mínimo. Como todos los valores caídos en desgracia, el banco es pasto de la especulación más salvaje y de los rumores interesados. El último intenta atraer a los incautos asegurando que habrá una OPA de exclusión con prima para facilitar la futura venta de la entidad, algo que carece de cualquier fundamento y que, en todo caso, se produciría dentro de varios años.

Concretamente, Bankia alcanzó un máximo intradía de 0,41 euros, lo que supone una subida superior al 5% respecto al cierre del lunes, y llegó a caer el 13% hasta 0,34, antes de cerrar en 0,367. Estos movimientos tienen detrás posiciones de trading muy a corto plazo que pretenden embolsarse una subida de unos cuantos céntimos teniendo en cuenta que, como cotiza con un nominal tan bajo, un céntimo ya supone una ganancia apreciable. Esto se confirma porque los tres brokers más compradores en el valor en la sesión -Credit Suisse, Société Générale e Interdin- también fueron los más vendedores.

Un operador añade que hubo muchos especuladores que tomaron posiciones la semana pasada cuando el valor se hundió el 40% y que ahora aprovechan repuntes como el de ayer para deshacer posiciones, lo cual explica que la cotización volviera a caer al cierre.

Este entorno es desesperante para cualquier inversor no profesional, puesto que el riesgo de quedarse pillado es enorme. Aun así, algunos tratan de agarrarse a un clavo ardiendo con el argumento de que "con lo que ya llevo perdido, ya da igual" y prestan oídos a los rumores interesados que algunos extienden en momentos como estos. Ahí aparece la historia de la OPA de exclusión. Según explica el analista independiente Alberto Roldán, esta asegura que, para vender Bankia, es un obstáculo tener un precio de cotización en bolsa, por lo que el FROB va a sacarla del mercado mediante una OPA de exclusión. Y para que acuda a esa oferta la mayor cantidad posible de accionista minoritarios, ofrecerá una generosa prima.

Este rumor no tiene ninguna base real, más allá de la pura lógica: tiene sentido que haya una OPA de exclusión antes de que el FROB desinvierta en el banco que preside José Ignacio Goirigolzarri. Pero una operación así tardaría años en materializarse y, en todo caso, no tiene por qué ofrecer ningún tipo de prima. De hecho, sería bastante escandaloso que el FROB gastara más dinero del contribuyente -después de los sucesivos rescates de BFA por 23.000 millones en total- para pagar un sobreprecio a unos accionistas que, según la normativa europea, son los primeros que tienen que asumir las pérdidas.

La que se avecina

Antes de que llegue esta 'OPA fantasma', tendremos una reducción de capital para absorber pérdidas que llevará el precio del valor a "prácticamente un céntimo", según estima Roldán. Es lo que ha ocurrido con Banco de Valencia, cuya cotización se desplomó la semana pasada hasta 0,06 euros (aunque ayer recuperó el 36,36% hasta 0,09 en otro movimiento especulativo).

Después, habrá una macroampliación de capital en Bankia para dar entrada a los 10.700 millones del rescate europeo, que de momento se han inyectado en forma de CoCos. Posteriormente habrá otra para el canje de preferentes y deuda subordinada con los correspondientes recortes; se estima que su importe será de unos 4.700 millones más. Todo lo anterior reducirá a la mínima expresión el valor de las acciones de los inversores que acudieron a la OPV... y de los que se atrevan a comprar ahora.

Es posible que, a largo plazo y si el banco cumple sus planes y gana dinero, la cotización se recupere desde esos pocos céntimos y que los que compren entonces -incluso el propio BFA podría hacerlo, según aseguró Gorigolzarri- ganen dinero. Y que los que ahora pierden hasta la camisa pierdan un poco menos. Pero sería ingenuo pensar que alguna vez volverá a los 3,75 euros de la OPV. Es más, *sería lógico que el FROB aproveche el derrumbe de la cotización para hacer la OPA de exclusión después de las dos ampliaciones al precio más bajo posible. No necesita dar prima para atraer a los inversores porque la alternativa para ellos sería quedarse con unos papeles ilíquidos y sin valor*.


----------



## vmmp29 (3 Ene 2013)

para ponzi & cia

Norfolk Southern: Interesting Value - Seeking Alpha

parece interesante


----------



## ponzi (3 Ene 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Creo que se refiere a los de agua caliente. ¿o ya han incluido los foto-voltaicos en la normativa?



Solo hablo de los de agua caliente.A pesar del despotismo politico de este pais donde les da por lesgislar hasta en nochevieja y si no mirar el boe. A lp creo en la eficiencia y optimizacion de todos los recursos incluido el energetico. Al margen de las tipicas discusiones sobre si el peak oil es real o no la realidad es que vaciar los depositos de petroleo del fondo marino es una locura a lp tanto en terminos economicos como de eficiencia, el grosor de la corteza en esta zona es muy inferior al terrestre y semejante practica pone en riesgo nuestra propia supervivencia a lp.


----------



## donpepito (3 Ene 2013)

Buenos días,

Alto riesgo ante resultados del 4Q, las ventas del "zumba" han ido medianamente bien.

COOL >>>>>>>>> de las mejores de gamers con poca deuda.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Ene 2013)

donpepito dijo:


> Buenos días,
> 
> Alto riesgo ante resultados del 4Q, las ventas del "zumba" han ido medianamente bien.
> 
> COOL >>>>>>>>> de las mejores de gamers con poca deuda.



A ver si es verdad, quiero ver culitos prietos esta primavera


----------



## Janus (3 Ene 2013)

bertok dijo:


> No os perdáis el último párrafo ::
> 
> Bankia sufre unos bandazos del 20% entre rumores infundados de OPA de exclusin - Cotizalia.com
> 
> ...




Es lo lógico, lo dejan que baje hasta cero aprox y luego lo compran por el valor de la deuda. Negocio redondo. Quien se acuesta con niños, se levanta meado. De toda la vida ....


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Ene 2013)

Los de la PLAFMENI (plataforma de afectados por los meados de niños) van ser la monda!

Si ej que fuimos unas nenazas al no meterle cortos contologordo cuando salió a bolsa...


----------



## ponzi (3 Ene 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> para ponzi & cia
> 
> Norfolk Southern: Interesting Value - Seeking Alpha
> 
> parece interesante



Tiene buena pinta,no esta demasiado cara y a su favor cuenta con buenos margenes ,una alta rentabilidad tanto del activo como de los recursos propios y cuida a sus accionistas a traves de programas de recompra de acciones. Solo pondria una pega y entrecomillada y es que en los ultimos años ha elevado un poco mas de la cuenta su endeudamiento, no se si es que estarsa expandiendo su negocio pero el capex es un poco alto.



http://investing.businessweek.com/r...NSC&dataset=cashFlow&period=Q&currency=native


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Ene 2013)

Oh God.....near apocalypse I+D......

Ha expirado la suscripción en las revistas de referencia de mi campo que tenía la mierdi-institución en la que trabajo. 

Chungo cubata colega. No hay ni un puto duro.... Espero que sea un error y no hayan llegado los recortes hasta ese punto.


----------



## donpepito (3 Ene 2013)

Algo parecido preparan en DEOLEO, ya está en 0,2x . OPA de Exc. por la deuda... ya veremos.


----------



## FranR (3 Ene 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Oh God.....near apocalypse I+D......
> 
> Ha expirado la suscripción en las revistas de referencia de mi campo que tenía la mierdi-institución en la que trabajo.
> 
> Chungo cubata colega. No hay ni un puto duro.... Espero que sea un error y no hayan llegado los recortes hasta ese punto.



Recortan en lo prescindible...ya me entiende.

P.D. Por cierto me encontré a uno de esos investigadores, ahora está en USA, se lo rifan por el mundo. Dice que está deseando volver :XX::XX:


No están mal, están peor. Algunas desaparecerán y la lucha será terrible. Hay mucha casta metida por esos lares.

Edit: Voy a contar la historia en cuestión, el chaval de carrera técnica en segundo hace un trabajo, publicado (no por él, of course)...vienen a buscar al autor..historión y le ofrecen irse al extranjero 1800 euros, continuar la carrera y prácticas en la empresa. Se lo pensó creo que dos veces... ::

Un número uno mundial en su campo.


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Ene 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Tiene buena pinta,no esta demasiado cara y a su favor cuenta con buenos margenes ,una alta rentabilidad tanto del activo como de los recursos propios y cuida a sus accionistas a traves de programas de recompra de acciones. Solo pondria una pega y entrecomillada y es que en los ultimos años ha elevado un poco mas de la cuenta su endeudamiento, no se si es que estarsa expandiendo su negocio pero el capex es un poco alto.
> 
> 
> 
> NORFOLK SOUTHERN CORP (NSC:New York): Financial Statements - Businessweek



cuidadin padawano fundamentalista parece que bankia se apresta a colocar las ibertrolillas :fiufiu:


----------



## pollastre (3 Ene 2013)

Podría proponer Ud. a su institución una medida adecuada a los tiempos que corren... como bajarse el PDF robado de esas revistas usando el emule, por ejemplo ::::



Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Oh God.....near apocalypse I+D......
> 
> Ha expirado la suscripción en las revistas de referencia de mi campo que tenía la mierdi-institución en la que trabajo.
> 
> Chungo cubata colega. No hay ni un puto duro.... Espero que sea un error y no hayan llegado los recortes hasta ese punto.


----------



## Janus (3 Ene 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Oh God.....near apocalypse I+D......
> 
> Ha expirado la suscripción en las revistas de referencia de mi campo que tenía la mierdi-institución en la que trabajo.
> 
> Chungo cubata colega. No hay ni un puto duro.... Espero que sea un error y no hayan llegado los recortes hasta ese punto.



Instala un buen Torrent (bit, down, mu, ....) y seguro que lo encuentras recurrentemente. En Chrome Store hay un Torrent Search cojonudo.


Edito: veo que Pollastre ya ha propuesto medidas directas y prácticas. Ahí ahí, saliendo la vena cracker.

El pagar se ha acabado, coño.


----------



## pollastre (3 Ene 2013)

Lo de este reino y sus próximas dos décadas perdidas ya no tiene solución... lo han conseguido, qué duda cabe: se han cargado el país para los próximos 20 años.



FranR dijo:


> Recortan en lo prescindible...ya me entiende.
> 
> P.D. Por cierto me encontré a uno de esos investigadores, ahora está en USA, se lo rifan por el mundo. Dice que está deseando volver :XX::XX:
> 
> ...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Ene 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Recortan en lo prescindible...ya me entiende.
> 
> P.D. Por cierto me encontré a uno de esos investigadores, ahora está en USA, se lo rifan por el mundo. Dice que está deseando volver :XX::XX:



Si han recortado ahí, son unos descerebrados.

Fíjese, me encuentro un trabajo de unos usanos. Veo de que vá. Pienso con esta cabeza que me ha dado mi mae y mi pae, Dioh mediante, y encuentro la forma de mejorar el diseño. Hago simulaciones, y resulta que: Oh! Mi diseño le mea en la cara al de los pollos esos. Todo en 5 dias de trabajo. Desde que leí el artículo hasta ayer. Ahora voy a hablar con mis jefes a ver si podemos patentar (habrá que ver si el diseño es lo suficientemente distinto al al de los pollos) o simplemente lo publicamos y ya está. 

El poder consultar y estudiar lo que hace la gente es fundamental. Cohones eso es aumentar la productividad. Dígame lo que tardaría yo (un cabeza-buque redomado), en realizar el diseño desde cero para una aplicación concreta con la que no estuviera familiarizado.

Esta gente está loca, mu loca.


----------



## ponzi (3 Ene 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> cuidadin padawano fundamentalista parece que bankia se apresta a colocar las ibertrolillas :fiufiu:



La caida de hoy es por el dividendo.Bankia tendra que vender iberdrola sin tardar demasiado, cabe la posibilidad que sea ibe quien compre ese paquete valorado a 1300 mill.Era mucho peor lo de repsol y sacyr.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Ene 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Podría proponer Ud. a su institución una medida adecuada a los tiempos que corren... como bajarse el PDF robado de esas revistas usando el emule, por ejemplo ::::





Janus dijo:


> Instala un buen Torrent (bit, down, mu, ....) y seguro que lo encuentras recurrentemente. En Chrome Store hay un Torrent Search cojonudo.



Que gitanacos que sois......


Pero lo que me cabreará más es cuando compruebe que sólamente las de mi campo las que no han sido renovadas...


----------



## FranR (3 Ene 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Que gitanacos que sois......
> 
> 
> Pero lo que me cabreará más es cuando compruebe que sólamente las de mi campo las que no han sido renovadas...



El Lib lo siguen llevando fijo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Ene 2013)

FranR dijo:


> El *Lib *lo siguen llevando fijo.



Select one please:

_Lib
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Look up lib in Wiktionary, the free dictionary.
The term lib or Lib may refer to any of the following:
Lib Island in the Marshall Islands
One of two Jaredite kings in the Book of Mormon; see List of Book of Mormon people#L
Library (computer science)
.lib is the usual file extension of static libraries on Microsoft platforms
/lib, a standard directory on Unix-like systems
The Microsoft Library Manager tool - "LIB"
Liberal (disambiguation)
Members or supporters of the Liberal Party of Australia, sometimes in a derogatory fashion
Liberation (disambiguation) (e.g., "women's lib")
Libertarian
Libra (constellation), standard abbreviation
Library, a common abbreviation for "library", e.g., the URL Harvard Library Portal_​


----------



## Janus (3 Ene 2013)

donpepito dijo:


> Algo parecido preparan en DEOLEO, ya está en 0,2x . OPA de Exc. por la deuda... ya veremos.



Deoleo, apuesto con quien quiera, va a ser integrada en Grupo Ebro. Hace tiempo que enviaron allí al Sr. Carbó y éste ha hecho muy bien los deberes. Ha puesto el BDI en positivo tras tres años y ha adelgazado sustancialmente la empresa centrándose en aquello que va a complementar a futuro a Grupo Ebro (es decir, el aceite). Se ha desecho de multitud de negocios y se ha puesto al día con el proceso de refinanciación. Ahora unos 600 millones de euros (capitaliza unos 200 millones largos).

Un parte importante de la antaña deuda ha sido capitalizada, todos han pringado. Efectivamente necesitan integrarse en algo más grande para que la deuda se diluya y deje de ser un problema. Genera caja y es un buen negocio. Están exportando mucho, pero mucho mucho.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Ene 2013)




----------



## ponzi (3 Ene 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Si han recortado ahí, son unos descerebrados.
> 
> Fíjese, me encuentro un trabajo de unos usanos. Veo de que vá. Pienso con esta cabeza que me ha dado mi mae y mi pae, Dioh mediante, y encuentro la forma de mejorar el diseño. Hago simulaciones, y resulta que: Oh! Mi diseño le mea en la cara al de los pollos esos. Todo en 5 dias de trabajo. Desde que leí el artículo hasta ayer. Ahora voy a hablar con mis jefes a ver si podemos patentar (habrá que ver si el diseño es lo suficientemente distinto al al de los pollos) o simplemente lo publicamos y ya está.
> 
> ...



El aprendizaje a traves de la experiencia de otros es fundamental.Mucho de lo que se de bolsa ha sido gracias a los aciertos y errores de otros.Ayer en el programa de radio pusieron el ejemplo de la fabrica seat y de como su productividad se ha visto incrementada de forma estratosferica desde que empezaron a controlarla los alemanes y eso que los trabajadores siguen los mismos.


----------



## FranR (3 Ene 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Select one please:
> 
> _Lib
> From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> ...


----------



## Janus (3 Ene 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Si han recortado ahí, son unos descerebrados.
> 
> Fíjese, me encuentro un trabajo de unos usanos. Veo de que vá. Pienso con esta cabeza que me ha dado mi mae y mi pae, Dioh mediante, y encuentro la forma de mejorar el diseño. Hago simulaciones, y resulta que: Oh! Mi diseño le mea en la cara al de los pollos esos. Todo en 5 dias de trabajo. Desde que leí el artículo hasta ayer. Ahora voy a hablar con mis jefes a ver si podemos patentar (habrá que ver si el diseño es lo suficientemente distinto al al de los pollos) o simplemente lo publicamos y ya está.
> 
> ...




Necesitas leer la biografía de Steve Jobs y su diferencia con Woz ::

La mierda bien enlatada se vende y se vende muy bien


----------



## ponzi (3 Ene 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Deoleo, apuesto con quien quiera, va a ser integrada en Grupo Ebro. Hace tiempo que enviaron allí al Sr. Carbó y éste ha hecho muy bien los deberes. Ha puesto el BDI en positivo tras tres años y ha adelgazado sustancialmente la empresa centrándose en aquello que va a complementar a futuro a Grupo Ebro (es decir, el aceite). Se ha desecho de multitud de negocios y se ha puesto al día con el proceso de refinanciación. Ahora unos 600 millones de euros (capitaliza unos 200 millones largos).
> 
> Un parte importante de la antaña deuda ha sido capitalizada, todos han pringado. Efectivamente necesitan integrarse en algo más grande para que la deuda se diluya y deje de ser un problema. Genera caja y es un buen negocio. Están exportando mucho, pero mucho mucho.



Quien los ha visto y quien los ve.Convertir una azucarera en una empresa lider en sectores estrategicos como el arroz o el aceite de oliva en un tiempo record y partiendo claramente en desventaja frente a sos cuetara es digno de estudio.


----------



## pollastre (3 Ene 2013)

Clasicazo de culto, sí señor...





FranR dijo:


>


----------



## FranR (3 Ene 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Clasicazo de culto, sí señor...



El pirata es que es joven, pero aquí más de uno se la ha pelado como los monos, con esta gran publicación.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Ene 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Spoiler





:XX: :XX: :XX: 


Juraría que no he sido el único en no pillarlo......


By the way.... ¿quien cojones iba dejando esas revistas por los descampados? :::


edit: Por cierto Mr. P... ¿ha terminado de currar?


----------



## FranR (3 Ene 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> :XX: :XX: :XX:
> 
> 
> Juraría que no he sido el único en no pillarlo......
> ...



Pues mire se lo explico, la chavalería le quitaba la revista al abuelo y se iban a verla con los amigotes al descampado, una aventura, cuando Nadiuska era argumento principal en las prácticas onanistas.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Ene 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Pues mire se lo explico, la chavalería le quitaba la revista al abuelo y se iban a verla con los amigotes al descampado, una aventura, cuando Nadiuska era argumento principal en las prácticas onanistas.



Y luego se la encontraban otros chavales y se la llevaban a otro descampado. edit : o uno de ellos se la llevaba a otro descampao para pelársela tranquilito en soledad ::

Dios que asco con sólo pensarlo, la de muestras de ADN que habrá en las páginas de la LiB!!! :vomito: :vomito:


----------



## tarrito (3 Ene 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Y luego se la encontraban otros chavales y se la llevaban a otro descampado. edit : o uno de ellos se la llevaba a otro descampao para pelársela tranquilito en soledad ::
> 
> Dios que asco con sólo pensarlo, la de muestras de ADN que habrá en las páginas de la LiB!!! :vomito: :vomito:


----------



## Sin_Perdón (3 Ene 2013)

FranR dijo:


> El pirata es que es joven, pero aquí más de uno se la ha pelado como los monos, con esta gran publicación.



jajajaja +1 Es la diferencia entre tener más o menos de 40 años, no?


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Ene 2013)

cerrado corti-corto nasdaq100 2740-2734 futuro :fiufiu:

seguimos al acecho , cuidado pues ejpertitos


----------



## Janus (3 Ene 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Quien los ha visto y quien los ve.Convertir una azucarera en una empresa lider en sectores estrategicos como el arroz o el aceite de oliva en un tiempo record y partiendo claramente en desventaja frente a sos cuetara es digno de estudio.



El arroz lo vendieron a Grupo Ebro. Estrategia de incubadora de negocios.


----------



## Janus (3 Ene 2013)

El eurodolar está en el 1,31 que es un nivel muy importante para el corto plazo. El estocástico indicando una alta probabilidad de perderlo. Las commodities sufrirán de lo lindo que eso sucede y habrán demostrado una nueva enganchada.

Cuidado el carbón con esto.


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Ene 2013)

largo ibertrola 4,06 

:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (3 Ene 2013)

Buenos dias a medio dia,

feliz año 2013 año donde la cartera crece.

Menudo destrozo ayer no? andaba yo como heidi por el campo de los pastos bajando la ladera del dax pensando en un trimestre bajista y lleno de paginas en el hilo, cuando una mirada furtiva de un negro que vendia discos de camela me alerto.

Rapido me apresure a mirar el ordenador de bolsillo aka telefono movil, y comprobe como de bien se habian tomado los mercados una noticia a todas vista impredecible si no fuera porque era la vez 76 que se alcanzaba ese acuerdo en los ultimos 30 años.

Me quede blanco, mi mujer no me distinguia de la pared del restaurante y cuando comenzo a mirarme con cara de saber que estaba ante otra de mis operativas fallidas y que esta vez tampoco podia pedir el divorcio porque poco dinero me sacaria, les mire fijamente a ella y al negro de los discos de camela diciendoles con una sonrisa de alivio, que tenia eones en cartera, estaba cubierto. 

No me pude contener y comence a reirme a carcajadas mirando al negro de los discos de camela. Lo cual hubiera quedado bien si no hubiera sido porque era la comida para recordar a mi suegro ya fallecido. Nah, esto ultimo no paso. Para evitar que fuera pandoro le compre un disco, pero no de camela, de los chichos y se lo regale a la mujer para que me dejara dormir al menos en el garaje.


----------



## caida libre (3 Ene 2013)

--------------------


----------



## vmmp29 (3 Ene 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Si han recortado ahí, son unos descerebrados.
> 
> Fíjese, me encuentro un trabajo de unos usanos. Veo de que vá. Pienso con esta cabeza que me ha dado mi mae y mi pae, Dioh mediante, y encuentro la forma de mejorar el diseño. Hago simulaciones, y resulta que: Oh! Mi diseño le mea en la cara al de los pollos esos. Todo en 5 dias de trabajo. Desde que leí el artículo hasta ayer. Ahora voy a hablar con mis jefes a ver si podemos patentar (habrá que ver si el diseño es lo suficientemente distinto al al de los pollos) o simplemente lo publicamos y ya está.
> 
> ...



puede decir de que va el trabajo (estudio)?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Ene 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> puede decir de que va el trabajo (estudio)?



Nein, si se lo dijese, le tendría que matar. ::


----------



## tarrito (3 Ene 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Nein, si se lo dijese, le tendría que matar. ::



Húngaros y el Mossad de por medio, verdad!? ienso:

:XX:


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Ene 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> Húngaros y el Mossad de por medio, verdad!? ienso:
> 
> :XX:



:no: ni gota conocimiento :ouch:

se refiere a los republicanos gays :o


----------



## tarrito (3 Ene 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> :no: ni gota conocimiento :ouch:
> 
> se refiere a los republicanos gays :o



está usté ovzesionaoh con la "temática" ienso:


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Ene 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> está usté ovzesionaoh con la "temática" ienso:



Excusatio non petita, accusatio manifesta oh wait :ouch:


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Ene 2013)

El índice ADP de creación de empleo en EE.UU. en el sector privado, subió 215.000 en diciembre frente 150.000 esperado y 118.000 noviembre .

ojo que suele fallar mas que claca :fiufiu:


----------



## Janus (3 Ene 2013)

caida libre dijo:


> Para Janus, un interesante artículo sobre AMD:
> 
> Advanced Micro Devices Is Already Inside A 4G Tablet And Nobody Has Noticed - Seeking Alpha



Ahí está el nicho de mercado que debe dar continuidad a los negocios. Intel ha mirado hacia ahí con determinación.

Pero no sé si va a haber hueco para todos.


----------



## ponzi (3 Ene 2013)

http://investing.businessweek.com/research/stocks/snapshot/snapshot.asp?ticker=PVA:SM


Vaya día con pescanova...ya le saco un 5.5% y con el mercado cayendo 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BvQEiqC0rRE&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Janus (3 Ene 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> Excusatio non petita, accusatio manifesta oh wait :ouch:



Venga, que aún eres un cachorro y se admiten "pecados"

[YOUTUBE]u-n9Zdf19-c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## vmmp29 (3 Ene 2013)

madre mía SunPower, la van a tirar seguramente demasiado gap


----------



## Janus (3 Ene 2013)

Compren Prisa, coño hay que subirlo y con volumen.


----------



## donpepito (3 Ene 2013)

Buen apunte en SunP!

La tengo en vigilancia, podría entrar en algún pullback.

Thx!


----------



## Janus (3 Ene 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> madre mía SunPower, la van a tirar seguramente demasiado gap



El sector solar ya ha comenzado un nuevo ciclo. Y el carbón está cerca pero aún no ha dado el punto de entrada de largo plazo.

Tras meses de travesía, se ha llegado a la tan ansiada "Teta enroscada".


----------



## donpepito (3 Ene 2013)

Han hecho una breve pausa, para llegar a $8.x


----------



## donpepito (3 Ene 2013)

Se nota que estoy comprando COOL ???


----------



## Janus (3 Ene 2013)

Nos quedan varios tirones al alza pero cada vez con menos consistencia. Los máximos del DAX están ahí al lado, los de SP también, ..... buen momento para que el IBEX toque los 8560 aprox y comience una bajada del 10%.

You're ready?.


----------



## donpepito (3 Ene 2013)

Si DP compra COOL se va a los 1.50 del tiron ... EFECTO PATRIO WARREN!

SuP style!

XD


----------



## FranR (3 Ene 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Nos quedan varios tirones al alza pero cada vez con menos consistencia. Los máximos del DAX están ahí al lado, los de SP también, ..... buen momento para que el IBEX toque los 8560 aprox y comience una bajada del 10%.
> 
> You're ready?.




Yo llevo esperando desde el 14 de diciembre 

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/370102-habeis-visto-ibex-35-diciembre-2012-a-104.html#post7890077

"No se cumplió la bajada prevista, lo han aguantado como bellacos, aguantando el nivel escombro de mala manera: 7580 al cierre, así que nos quedamos en una bajada a mínimos de un mes y medio solo (olvidando los 7200 y los 6800) en fin serafín, no se puede ajustar en esto del bingo..digooo de la bolsa tanto. 

Pues vamos al lío. *Cierre trimestral sobre la zona de los 8560¿¿??* Visita casi obligada para que pase esto 7960 (escape bajista mañana)-7930 7880

Así que cuidado con los reversal de estos días. Cambiamos escenario en 7580


P.D. Esto es mojarse y lo demás es tontería, ya saben acepto baneos, insultos suaves incluso alguna colleja."




Como dije lo han dejado para alguna sesión después...pero me vale la aproximación.


----------



## Janus (3 Ene 2013)

Lo solar anda despelotado, muchos subiendo por encima del 8%, del 10%, del 14% y SP en el +28%.


Pam, pam, pam, pam, pam, pam


----------



## dj-mesa (3 Ene 2013)




----------



## muertoviviente (3 Ene 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Yo llevo esperando desde el 14 de diciembre
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/370102-habeis-visto-ibex-35-diciembre-2012-a-post7890077.html#post7890077
> 
> ...



que facil es mojarse cuando un tal maestro de sabiduria ya lo hizo hace como 3 meses o asi :vomito:


----------



## Janus (3 Ene 2013)

Nos estamos poniendo las botas, hoy sale todo adelante. Sectores de energía en general están arrasados por un fuera de serie que atiende al nombre de Peponus Romanticus.


----------



## FranR (3 Ene 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> que facil es mojarse cuando un tal maestro de sabiduria ya lo hizo hace como 3 meses o asi :vomito:



Cierto, a mediados de octubre dije que el trimestre era alcista...gracias por recordármelo.


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Ene 2013)

MV el zahori ya dijo hace mucho tiempo que el objetivo era el 61,8% fibonazi 8570 aprox , pero intradiariamente llegaremos a tocar los 8700 aprox :bla:


----------



## FranR (3 Ene 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> MV el zahori ya dijo hace mucho tiempo que el objetivo era el 61,8% fibonazi 8570 aprox , pero intradiariamente llegaremos a tocar los 8700 aprox :bla:



Supongo que con acotamiento temporal no?
Enlace please.


----------



## pecata minuta (3 Ene 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> MV el zahori ya dijo hace mucho tiempo que el objetivo era el 61,8% fibonazi 8570 aprox , pero intradiariamente llegaremos a tocar los 8700 aprox :bla:



¿Hoy? ¿Mañana? ¿La semana que viene? ¿Este mes?
Digame pronto, que me queman las plusvis en las manos


----------



## bertok (3 Ene 2013)




----------



## LÁNGARO (3 Ene 2013)

Ya estoy en plusvis en TR....... que hacer? Aguantar hasta el dividendo?


----------



## FranR (3 Ene 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Hoy? ¿Mañana? ¿La semana que viene? ¿Este mes?
> Digame pronto, que me queman las plusvis en las manos



HOYGA no me atosigue al gato, que se val del foro y no vuelve


----------



## pecata minuta (3 Ene 2013)

FranR dijo:


> HOYGA no me atosigue al gato, que se val del foro y no vuelve



Es que busco humildá y coñosimiento.
Disculpenme, me puede el ansia viva.


----------



## pecata minuta (3 Ene 2013)

Al loro, que todavía acabamos en verde.


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Ene 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Hoy? ¿Mañana? ¿La semana que viene? ¿Este mes?
> Digame pronto, que me queman las plusvis en las manos



en unas 2 o 3 sesiones y luego otras 2 o 3 de lucha intentando superar los 8570 y luego pabajo :baba:

hace poco di por finalizado el pullback desde 8340-8050 ahora vamos a por el objetivo final los 8570 y la mistica linea intermensual :bla:


----------



## pecata minuta (3 Ene 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Ya estoy en plusvis en TR....... que hacer? Aguantar hasta el dividendo?



Todas las gacelillas somos iguales...


----------



## pecata minuta (3 Ene 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> en unas 2 o 3 sesiones y luego otras 2 o 3 de lucha intentando superar los 8570 y luego pabajo :baba:
> 
> hace poco di por finalizado el pullback desde 8340-8050 ahora vamos a por el objetivo final los 8570 y la mistica linea intermensual :bla:



Se ha ganado un thanks, por ser tan concreto.
A ver cuando suelta usted algún thanks, siempre desde su umildá.


----------



## FranR (3 Ene 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Al loro, que todavía acabamos en verde.



Eso hablaba con el pirata hoy a las 10 de la mañana...estaban metiendo dinerillo por lo bajini.

Por cierto algunos andamos ya en liquidez. Algunos valores han tocado la primera resistencia y con el pull nos largaron y otros saltaron.


----------



## Krim (3 Ene 2013)

Las gamusinas vuelven a la carga de los 2 leuros, tras su "estampada" de hace unos días, (y que me sacaran a patadas con unas manzanas bajo el brazo). Volvemos a cubrir entrada y a esperar un poco mais de suerte.


----------



## diosmercado (3 Ene 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Al loro, que todavía acabamos en verde.



A caso lo duda ud? 

Veo que con el MalaVarista tenemos la vida solucionada.


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Ene 2013)

el ibex se esta a estado moviendo respetando los niveles fibonazi tomados desde la ruptura del jran triangulo simetrico , el 7920 7560 8050 aprox son los 23,6% 38,2% y 50% fibonazi respect-ivamente , podeis comprobar por TECNICO la importancia de estos niveles .

ahora ya solo queda ir a por el 8570 61,8% fibonazi , pero para acojonar a los ejpertos , los leoncios haran como si lo rompen pero solo intradiariamente para tocar la todopoderosa linea mistica 

solo decirles que ni soñeis con romper el 61,8% fibonazi a la primera , si es superada solo sera despues de un potente recorte , pero viendo que luego dentro de un tiempo se combinara con la todopoderosa bajista sencillamente la zona 8700 es la morada de gandalf , nivel fosa comun ::


----------



## Claca (3 Ene 2013)

Situación de mercado, caso USA:


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Ene 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> el ibex se esta a estado moviendo respetando los niveles fibonazi tomados desde la ruptura del jran triangulo simetrico , el 7920 7560 8050 aprox son los 23,6% 38,2% y 50% fibonazi respect-ivamente , podeis comprobar por TECNICO la importancia de estos niveles .
> 
> ahora ya solo queda ir a por el 8570 61,8% fibonazi , pero para acojonar a los ejpertos , los leoncios haran como si lo rompen pero solo intradiariamente para tocar la todopoderosa linea mistica
> 
> solo decirles que ni soñeis con romper el 61,8% fibonazi a la primera , si es superada solo sera despues de un potente recorte , pero viendo que luego dentro de un tiempo se combinara con la todopoderosa bajista sencillamente la zona 8700 es la morada de gandalf , nivel fosa comun ::





esto es un grafico de verdad , hecho solo con lo que importa , lo demas sobra :no:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Ene 2013)

Que tío! :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:

¿Donde hay que enviar el bat-jamón?


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Ene 2013)

Claca dijo:


> Situación de mercado, caso USA:



ese grafico no es correcto , revisalo pezkeñin :fiufiu:


----------



## diosmercado (3 Ene 2013)

Usa en verde. 1460 duro de roer.

El ibex va detras.


----------



## Janus (3 Ene 2013)

Ahí van las Gamesa up!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FranR (3 Ene 2013)

Señores del San que nos leen....¿Les interesa un gato para la back office? Sabe hacer café con nubecite de leche, no suelta mucho pelo y aun no ha definido su tendencia homosexual (duda entre hombres y soldados).


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Ene 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Señores del San que nos leen....¿Les interesa un gato para la back office? Sabe hacer café con nubecite de leche, no suelta mucho pelo y aun no ha definido su tendencia homosexual (duda entre hombres y soldados).



cree el ladron :ouch: 

bueno señores mantengo mis ibertrolillas compradas a 4,06 :baba: esperando el momento para cargar cortos en el ibex :Baile: 

tengan una muy buena tarde y estare preparando los owneds para repartirlos por reyes


----------



## mataresfacil (3 Ene 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Ahí van las Gamesa up!!!!!!!!!!



El que no este dentro ganado dinero es porque es sordo y ciego.


----------



## Janus (3 Ene 2013)

Alpha: La vela de cuerpo verde de hoy está siendo muy interesante y elimina el sesgo bajista importante desplegado tras el trading de ayer. Vamos a ver si finaliza la sesión así y si se incrementa el volumen.


----------



## FranR (3 Ene 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> cree el ladron :ouch:
> 
> bueno señores mantengo mis ibertrolillas compradas a 4,06 :baba: esperando el momento para cargar cortos en el ibex :Baile:
> 
> tengan una muy buena tarde y estare preparando los owneds para repartirlos por reyes



Si es que lo tienes todo hamijo...homófobo. Y aprovecho para dejar al visionario del Evas.

[YOUTUBE]JjQddgnvlxc[/YOUTUBE]



"Tú, que presumes de ser liberal,
quiero proponerte algo:
ya que abres la boca contra la moral,
pregúntate si no eres gay
Si preguntarte te parece mal,
tú y yo sabemos lo que vales
Si te parece que es anormal,
gózate con tu saber

Y piérdete
Y piérdete

Tú, que te quejas de la represión,
la vas creando a tu alrededor
Cuando te ríes de un maricón
demuestras muy poquita clase
Lleno de teoría social,
pero te dejabas algo,
lo cogí yo que iba detrás,
era el sexo de tus revoluciones

Estás muy mal, estás fatal
Estás muy mal, estás fatal

Disfruta, disfruta, disfruta tu cuerpo,
tu coco lo agradecerá"


----------



## tarrito (3 Ene 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Señores del San que nos leen....¿Les interesa un gato para la back office? Sabe hacer café con nubecite de leche, no suelta mucho pelo y aun no ha definido su tendencia homosexual (duda entre hombres y soldados).



QOTD :Aplauso:


----------



## ponzi (3 Ene 2013)

http://investing.businessweek.com/research/stocks/snapshot/snapshot.asp?ticker=PVA:SM

Entre ayer y hoy mis pescaitos llevan un +7%


----------



## mataresfacil (3 Ene 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Que tío! :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:
> 
> ¿Donde hay que enviar el bat-jamón?



Piraton no sera usted de un lugar de jandalucia, del centro de jandalucia, pae?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Ene 2013)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Piraton no sera usted de un lugar de jandalucia, del centro de jandalucia, pae?



A ver que mire el mapa..... No, no soy de Antequera ::


----------



## mataresfacil (3 Ene 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> A ver que mire el mapa..... No, no soy de Antequera ::



Cachis, ::


----------



## vmmp29 (3 Ene 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Lo solar anda despelotado, muchos subiendo por encima del 8%, del 10%, del 14% y SP en el +28%.
> 
> 
> Pam, pam, pam, pam, pam, pam



sip, todavía lo suben más -......... como sino hubiera mañana.....


----------



## paulistano (3 Ene 2013)

Buenas, 

De deoleo ya comente por aqui. La sufro en silencio.....en su dia me informé y viendo deuda y plazos de devolucion de la misma, ingresos y acreedores (los joputas los salazar) .....todo pasa porque los Salazar devuelvan los que deben....una barbaridad de dinero que ni de coñs van a devolver.

Lo veo negro azabache no, negro pandoro:8:


----------



## dj-mesa (3 Ene 2013)

Algo esta pasando ..... ¿ algún dato malo?::


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (3 Ene 2013)

Pues ni idea, me pillas rezando para que lo de ayer solo sea un hueco de agotamiento de recorrido.

El post de Claca muy bueno, y es que donde hace unos meses nadie entraba, ahora aparecen buenas oportunidades con las cotizaciones en algunos casos un 70% arriba. Yo estoy por declararle la invalidez a estos romanos.

Y hablando del ibex, el volumen se les cae por dias. Debe ser el preludio, debe serlo. Señor haz que sea.:S

Ya estoy rezando, si es que no aprendo. 

PD: Mañana traere un raton, para que el gato se entretenga la mayor parte del dia.


----------



## Janus (3 Ene 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> sip, todavía lo suben más -......... como sino hubiera mañana.....



Janus lo viene avisando hace meses mientras se formaba el suelo así como en el sector del carbón.


----------



## Janus (3 Ene 2013)

Apple va a dar un nuevo excelente punto de entrada.

Preparen también cortos a tutiplen sobre DAX unos doscientos pipos más arriba. Con todas las ganas hay que darle, fuerte y a tumbarlo. We will be kicking daxie down.


----------



## mataresfacil (3 Ene 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Janus lo viene avisando hace meses mientras se formaba el suelo así como en el sector del carbón.



Gato, sal de ese cuerpo.


----------



## ddddd (3 Ene 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Apple va a dar un nuevo excelente punto de entrada.



¿Se esperaba más bajada en Apple o por ahora sigue su tendencia alcista de estos últimos días?

Saludos.


----------



## Janus (3 Ene 2013)

Mas le vale a Advanced Micro Devices no perder los 2,45 dolares.

Mientras tanto puede ser una magnífica oportunidad de subidas si se decide de una puta vez a superar los 2,55 dolares y consolidarlos en cierre diario.


----------



## Janus (3 Ene 2013)

ddddd dijo:


> ¿Se esperaba más bajada en Apple o por ahora sigue su tendencia alcista de estos últimos días?
> 
> Saludos.



A ver si marca los 535$. Entre ese guarismo y los 540$ estaría bien. Los stops son mandatory. Si un poquito de suerte se puede ir por encima de 600$ así que el r/r ahora es bueno. Esto de la bolsa va de estar siempre en escenario favorables en términos de r/r y no ser un cenizo para que el ratio de hits sea decente.


----------



## Janus (3 Ene 2013)

First Solar se ha parado en máximos intradiarios justo en el techo de su canal alcista. Ojo que esto sirve para inventir en uno u otro sentido.


----------



## dj-mesa (3 Ene 2013)

Interesante twitter #QuiebraTotal

Los que invierten : https://twitter.com/NeoPeseta/inversión


----------



## Janus (3 Ene 2013)

Una perla energética: Valero Energy. Hay que ponerla en el radar. Puede tener una buena corrección. Es noble y de alta capitalización. Precio alto por lo que no se sablean las comisiones. Muy líquida. Bien por técnico.


----------



## Janus (3 Ene 2013)

SunPower en el puto máximo y como tiene que ser: con el volumen apretando de lo lindo.


----------



## Janus (3 Ene 2013)

La vela y el volumen de mañana en Alpha Natural son muy importantes. Sigo pensando que la belleza técnica estaría en una buena corrección para después atacar los 10 dolares con mucho volumen. Pero ya saben, ojos antes que cerebro.


----------



## Janus (3 Ene 2013)

Por cierto, mucha crisis y mucha hostia pero hoy no veo currando ni al pepe. Esta semana está muerta para ver clientes ni presentar oportunidades de negocio. Irse a ver bancos para conseguir al menos una muestra de interés para acceder a proyectos con buenos retornos en TIR .... también es prácticamente imposible. Todo parado. Así que mañana me voy a tocar los huevos en el curro.


----------



## Janus (3 Ene 2013)

Cortos en plata.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Ene 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Por cierto, mucha crisis y mucha hostia pero hoy no veo currando ni al pepe. Esta semana está muerta para ver clientes ni presentar oportunidades de negocio. Irse a ver bancos para conseguir al menos una muestra de interés para acceder a proyectos con buenos retornos en TIR .... también es prácticamente imposible. Todo parado. Así que mañana me voy a tocar los huevos en el curro.



Muy mal. Aquí estamos algunos currando a tope (todavía).

Una pvta máquina!!!!

Let's go!

[YOUTUBE]LWlmVW3xWM4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Paquillo (3 Ene 2013)

Hola a todos, llevo tiempo siguiendo el foro, y por fin me he decidido a escribir, estoy aprendiendo bastante con vuestros comentarios y espero seguir aprendiendo poco a poco.


----------



## bertok (3 Ene 2013)

Paquillo dijo:


> Hola a todos, llevo tiempo siguiendo el foro, y por fin me he decidido a escribir, estoy aprendiendo bastante con vuestros comentarios y espero seguir aprendiendo poco a poco.



Hola Paquillo, bienvenido al jilo.

¿Eres macho o jembra?. Es para el tratamiento de Don, Srta o Doña. ::


----------



## Paquillo (3 Ene 2013)

Soy macho.


----------



## FranR (3 Ene 2013)

Paquillo dijo:


> Soy macho.



En un mes con nosotros te depilarás las cejas, en dos seras íntimo del gato. 

Wellcome


----------



## TenienteDan (4 Ene 2013)

Viendo el post de Claca me ha venido a la cabeza que esta noche en el telediario de 2ª edición primetime, cadena nacional para más señas....

"Goldman Sachs y XXXX (otra de las grandes no recuerdo) ven en España un mercado muy interesante y con mucho potencial para 2013" Nos van a encasquetar papel por el patio de Pandoro.

Esto más el ProSharesVix besando el suelo y esta seguridad de que nada malo puede pasar en las bolsas me está acojonando.

Yo estoy largo en Día y Grifols, que si bien han seguido subiendo cuando el Ibex se desmoronaba en 2012, no sé si será garantía para 2013 (realmente sí se, en bolsa nunca hay garantías... bueno las que te pide el broker ))


Saludos y buenas noches.


----------



## ponzi (4 Ene 2013)

http://www.eleconomista.mobi/notici...zen-desarrollado-junto-a-Intel.html#_Noticias


Esto puede cambiar por completo el panorama para Nokia, esta claramente infravalorada.


----------



## ponzi (4 Ene 2013)

http://investing.businessweek.com/r...dataset=balanceSheet&period=A&currency=native


El 70% del activo es a cp y apenas tiene deuda, de hecho el activo corriente son 25000 mill $ y capitaliza por 15000 mill, si liquidasen ahora mismo la empresa cada accionista recibiria mas dinero del invertido.


----------



## FranR (4 Ene 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> NOKIA CORP-SPON ADR (NOK:New York): Financial Statements - Businessweek
> 
> 
> El 70% del activo es a cp y apenas tiene deuda, de hecho el activo corriente son 25000 mill $ y capitaliza por 15000 mill, si liquidasen ahora mismo la empresa cada accionista recibiria mas dinero del invertido.



Hoyga como hablamos este medio día de Pescanova me he revisado el gráfico, ha funcionado bien la resistencia (12:30-13:00), y su ruptura con volumen, se supone que le queda otro tironcito, según lo comentado.


----------



## vmmp29 (4 Ene 2013)

Paquillo dijo:


> Soy macho.



bienvenido al hilo


----------



## ponzi (4 Ene 2013)

Aun no he explicado el principal motivo de mi entrada en pescanova.Mirar la evolucion de su inventario, actualmente tienen pescado valorado en 670 mill de eu  ,he pagado por ese pescado mas sus buques y piscifactorias 400 mill


http://investing.businessweek.com/r...dataset=balanceSheet&period=A&currency=native


----------



## ponzi (4 Ene 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Hoyga como hablamos este medio día de Pescanova me he revisado el gráfico, ha funcionado bien la resistencia (12:30-13:00), y su ruptura con volumen, se supone que le queda otro tironcito, según lo comentado.



Magnifico analisis, lo ha cumplido a rajatabla


----------



## Sealand (4 Ene 2013)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...elfbank-alquila-tus-acciones.html#post8023367

¿Qué tal esto para los que vamos de buy&hold? Tiene pinta que hay gato encerrado ienso:


----------



## FranR (4 Ene 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Magnifico analisis, lo ha cumplido a rajatabla



No le diga al Maese que me he currado un técnico, que me coge ojeriza...


----------



## vmmp29 (4 Ene 2013)

janus entraste en SPWR 

puedes dar un punto de entrada se dirige a 9,5$ 

pero ese gap puede ser de escape, pero me da que lo van a cerrar más pronto que tarde bajaran a los primeros alcistas del autobús y se montaran para "cabalgarla"


----------



## vmmp29 (4 Ene 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Aun no explicado el principal motivo de mi entrada en pescanova.Mirar la evolucion de su inventario, actualmente tienen pescado valorado en 670 mill de eu  ,he pagado por ese pescado mas sus buques y piscifactorias 400 mill
> 
> 
> PESCANOVA SA (PVA:Continuous): Financial Statements - Businessweek



en qué apartado se puede ver esesos 670mill € *inventory*?
gracias


----------



## vmmp29 (4 Ene 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Hoyga como hablamos este medio día de Pescanova me he revisado el gráfico, ha funcionado bien la resistencia (12:30-13:00), y su ruptura con volumen, se supone que le queda otro tironcito, según lo comentado.



tironcillo hasta los 16€


----------



## FranR (4 Ene 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> tironcillo hasta los 16€



El objetivo era menos ambicioso, está en un post de las 10 y algo de la mañana.


----------



## ponzi (4 Ene 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> en qué apartado se puede ver esesos 670mill € *inventory*?
> gracias



Si exacto, inventory


----------



## boquiman (4 Ene 2013)

He encontrado este análisis de Pescanova:

- CAPITAL BOLSA -


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Ene 2013)

buenos dias ejpertitos 

franERRE acusa al que critica el mariconismo imperante en el foro de maricon reprimido , esta hecho ustec un progre de manual :Aplauso:

malisima pinta en los metales , bien hice en salirme del horus ienso:


----------



## Paquillo (4 Ene 2013)

Janus el corto en la plata ha dejado buenas plusvis, eres un crack.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (4 Ene 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Samsung lanzará este año sus smartphones con Tizen, desarrollado junto a Intel - elEconomista.es
> 
> 
> Esto puede cambiar por completo el panorama para Nokia, esta claramente infravalorada.



A ver si es verdad, que llevo pillado meses desde 6,67 y 4,40€...ienso:


----------



## Krim (4 Ene 2013)

¿Infravalorada? No, no está infravalorada, por que ahora mismo su valor es mínimo, es una empresa con una desventaja competitiva brutal frente a sus rivales. Otra cosa es si puede recuperarla.


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Ene 2013)

Larguito ibertrola 4,06 cerrado en 4,11 :baba:

dejamos el papertrading por ser viernes terminal :Baile:


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Ene 2013)

nasdaq100 pide a gritos cortos asin que volvemos a la carga , corto nasdaq
2731 apalancamiento moderado


----------



## diosmercado (4 Ene 2013)

Hilo spameado, ya hay que hacer esfuerzos para leerlo (confieso que todas las paginas de ayer y de hoy ni las he mirado practicamente).

Volvemos al verde, que mal me huele hoy el dia con la morralla que se va a soltar a las 16:00 desde la porqueriza americana.


----------



## Tonto Simon (4 Ene 2013)

Krim dijo:


> ¿Infravalorada? No, no está infravalorada, por que ahora mismo su valor es mínimo, es una empresa con una desventaja competitiva brutal frente a sus rivales. Otra cosa es si puede recuperarla.



Infravalorada en el sentido de que su valor-su deuda>valor en bolsa.

Esta claro que tiene mucho camino por delante, pero los fundamentales de su sector son buenos. Y una compañia que lleva gastados 40 MM en I+D durante estos años todavia tiene mucho que decir. A ver si corrigen ya la bolsa europea pq el 24 se presentan resultados...


----------



## Janus (4 Ene 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Cortos en plata.



Buenos días, hoy a lo Gordon Gekko.

Me levanto temprano y me tomo un bifrutas rico rico.
Me voy a correr un buen rato.
Llego, me ducho y me tomo un buen zumo de naranja.
Cierro los cortos de la plata con 1200 lereles de reward.
Me voy a trabajar y como avanzaba ayer, ni Dios ni clientes ni ná.

A media mañana me voy a desayunar al Barrio Salamanca como un señor.


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Ene 2013)

cuidadin que el iTraxx Crossover ya sube cerca del 2% , humilde servidor ve alta probabilidad de cerrar los gaps antes de ir a maximos asi que al loro :bla:


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Ene 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Buenos días, hoy a lo Gordon Gekko.
> 
> Me levanto temprano y me tomo un bifrutas rico rico.
> Me voy a correr un buen rato.
> ...



espereme un poco señor janus que le llevo polonio pa endurzarle el cafecito :Baile:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Ene 2013)




----------



## diosmercado (4 Ene 2013)

A las dos y media nos vamos a echar unas risas. Lo jodido es que el latigazo no se va a llevar al pamplinas este por medio.


----------



## Tonto Simon (4 Ene 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Buenos días, hoy a lo Gordon Gekko.
> 
> Me levanto temprano y me tomo un bifrutas rico rico.
> Me voy a correr un buen rato.
> ...


----------



## ponzi (4 Ene 2013)

Krim dijo:


> ¿Infravalorada? No, no está infravalorada, por que ahora mismo su valor es mínimo, es una empresa con una desventaja competitiva brutal frente a sus rivales. Otra cosa es si puede recuperarla.



Infravalorada por su balance y mas concretamente por su activo corriente no por su cuenta de resultados .De hecho llevan una temporada que cada trimestre solo dan perdidas pero como tienen una buena caja estan aguantando el tipo. Es una apuesta muy arriesgada, no se como acabara pero si sobreviven y son capaces de volver a dar beneficios la empresa deberia valer al menos el doble.


----------



## Janus (4 Ene 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> janus entraste en SPWR
> 
> puedes dar un punto de entrada se dirige a 9,5$
> 
> pero ese gap puede ser de escape, pero me da que lo van a cerrar más pronto que tarde bajaran a los primeros alcistas del autobús y se montaran para "cabalgarla"



Ahí no hay punto de entrada tras doblar en poco tiempo. En el pre-market viene a 9,65$ cuando ayer cerró en 9,07$. En esos niveles hay una magnífica resistencia que data del 17/02/12 y sobre 11$ otra muy potente que data del 28/10/11.

Pero hay que tener mucho cuidado porque cuando un valor anda con esta fogosidad, los niveles de soporte y resistencia son auténtica mantequilla y conservan su vigencia pero con filtros realmente abusivos. El intradía es una tómbola si no se elevan los airbags.

Si hoy abre por donde viene apuntando ..... habría un segundo hueco que pudiera ser de "agotamiento" y generarse una isla. Siempre en términos de muy corto plazo porque el *sector solar es alcista*.


----------



## ponzi (4 Ene 2013)

boquiman dijo:


> He encontrado este análisis de Pescanova:
> 
> - CAPITAL BOLSA -



Son casi los mismos precios que yo he manejado.He comprado a 14,22 ante una hipotetica venta a cp de su inventario,con ello deberian reducir parte de su deuda.Si se da esa hipotesis creo que la accion podria irse a 18-21.


----------



## Janus (4 Ene 2013)

Krim dijo:


> ¿Infravalorada? No, no está infravalorada, por que ahora mismo su valor es mínimo, es una empresa con una desventaja competitiva brutal frente a sus rivales. Otra cosa es si puede recuperarla.



Nokia está muy barata en términos de negocio actuales pero lo que está cotizando es la expectativa de que su tendencia de negocio se mantenga. Es decir, seguir perdiendo cuota de mercado y cada vez siendo una empresa más mediocre.

Si consigue cambiar esa tendencia entonces el precio se ajustará al valor y subirá muchísimo. Pero la realidad ahora mismo es que es una empresa en la que al 99% se cumple que mañana es peor que hoy. Está totalmente fuera del mercado y se ha "aliado" con Windows que es otro claro perdedor de momento en el mobile market. Todo lo que sea diferente de Android .... lo tiene jodido en términos de largo plazo. A día de hoy, el ecosistema "google" es insuperable.


----------



## Janus (4 Ene 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> espereme un poco señor janus que le llevo polonio pa endurzarle el cafecito :Baile:



Habiendo quemado más de 1000 calorias me puedo permitir unos churritos. Al final no voy porque con quien iba a ir ha decidido que se va a jugar al padel. Sí, del trabajo al padel, con dos cohones.

Aprovecho, vaya mierda de trade este en Iberdrola. Un 1% de reward. Si le quitas comisiones te quedas en bolas.


----------



## Krim (4 Ene 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Nokia está muy barata en términos de negocio actuales pero lo que está cotizando es la expectativa de que su tendencia de negocio se mantenga. Es decir, seguir perdiendo cuota de mercado y cada vez siendo una empresa más mediocre.
> 
> Si consigue cambiar esa tendencia entonces el precio se ajustará al valor y subirá muchísimo. Pero la realidad ahora mismo es que es una empresa en la que al 99% se cumple que mañana es peor que hoy. Está totalmente fuera del mercado y se ha "aliado" con Windows que es otro claro perdedor de momento en el mobile market. Todo lo que sea diferente de Android .... lo tiene jodido en términos de largo plazo. A día de hoy, el ecosistema "google" es insuperable.



Exacto. Desde mi punto de vista, en esa situación no valen análisis técnicos, ni valoración de activos, ni gaitas. Sólo hay que hacerse esta pregunta:

¿Crees que con su nueva plataforma de móviles Nokia podrá competir con Android e iOS?

Si la respuesta es "Sí", adelante, compra. Si la respuesta es "No" la valoración de la compañía es 0.


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Ene 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Habiendo quemado más de 1000 calorias me puedo permitir unos churritos. Al final no voy porque con quien iba a ir ha decidido que se va a jugar al padel. Sí, del trabajo al padel, con dos cohones.
> 
> Aprovecho, vaya mierda de trade este en Iberdrola. Un 1% de reward. Si le quitas comisiones te quedas en bolas.



MV siempre va apalancado 

cuidadin que el iTraxx Crossover ya sube un 2,7% :rolleye:


----------



## chameleon (4 Ene 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Exacto. Desde mi punto de vista, en esa situación no valen análisis técnicos, ni valoración de activos, ni gaitas. Sólo hay que hacerse esta pregunta:
> 
> ¿Crees que con su nueva plataforma de móviles Nokia podrá competir con Android e iOS?
> 
> Si la respuesta es "Sí", adelante, compra. Si la respuesta es "No" la valoración de la compañía es 0.



La respuesta es NO. en algún momento cercano se darán un supercastañazo y harán un suelo. M$ la utilizará para alguna movida de la xbox720 y en 7 años se pondrá a 39eur


----------



## Janus (4 Ene 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Exacto. Desde mi punto de vista, en esa situación no valen análisis técnicos, ni valoración de activos, ni gaitas. Sólo hay que hacerse esta pregunta:
> 
> ¿Crees que con su nueva plataforma de móviles Nokia podrá competir con Android e iOS?
> 
> Si la respuesta es "Sí", adelante, compra. Si la respuesta es "No" la valoración de la compañía es 0.



Yo diría solamente contra Android porque iOs irá complicándose su market share en la medida que los precios sigan bajando. Apple es una empresa que está montada para tener un margen alto y por ello busca la diferenciación en la novedad. Mientras que es firts mover .... puede aplicar una políticas de precios "de sustitución" al carecerse de alternativa. En cuanto se commoditiza, se va a tomar vientos.

Nunca hay que descartar a Windows pero sí que es cierto que hace ya mucho tiempo que no sorprenden al mercado del SW exceptuando W7 que es una maravilla. En Kinect y XBOX lo han hecho de auténtico de luxe pero en el mundo del SW no están dando con la tecla ..... y mira que a mí me encanta la filosofía del W8 y personalmente creo que el mejor móvil del mercado el nuevo Lummia top rated.


----------



## Krim (4 Ene 2013)

¿Para que querría M$ Nokia pudiendo comprar AMD que le saldría muchísimo más barata y tiene tecnología de GPU muchísimo más avanzada?


----------



## ponzi (4 Ene 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Nokia está muy barata en términos de negocio actuales pero lo que está cotizando es la expectativa de que su tendencia de negocio se mantenga. Es decir, seguir perdiendo cuota de mercado y cada vez siendo una empresa más mediocre.
> 
> Si consigue cambiar esa tendencia entonces el precio se ajustará al valor y subirá muchísimo. Pero la realidad ahora mismo es que es una empresa en la que al 99% se cumple que mañana es peor que hoy. Está totalmente fuera del mercado y se ha "aliado" con Windows que es otro claro perdedor de momento en el mobile market. Todo lo que sea diferente de Android .... lo tiene jodido en términos de largo plazo. A día de hoy, el ecosistema "google" es insuperable.



Eso creia yo hasta que el otro dia en el transporte publico por suerte o desgracia me sente al lado de un grupo de pijipandis del barrio salamanca. Entre ellos comentaban que el iphone era una timo y que la pantalla se rompia a las primeras de cambio mientras que en los lumia casi podia pasarles uns apisonadora.Escuchar semejantes afirmaciones me hizo replantearme muchas cosas,mucha gente ya no ve el iphone como un objeto de deseo donde diferenciarse del resto y eso amigo para determinados colectivos vale mucho. Ademas el mayor productor actual de moviles "Samsung" se ha aliado con intel para sacar un so al margen de android. Me da la impresion que le estan creciendo los enanos al iphone.


----------



## chameleon (4 Ene 2013)

porque le van a chupar la sangre al contribuyente finlandés


----------



## Janus (4 Ene 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Eso creia yo hasta que el otro dia en el transporte publico por suerte o desgracia me sente al lado de un grupo de pijipandis del barrio salamanca. Entre ellos comentaban que el iphone era una timo y que la pantalla se rompia a las primeras de cambio mientras que en los lumia casi podia pasarles uns apisonadora.Escuchar semejantes afirmaciones me hizo replantearme muchas cosas,mucha gente ya no ve el iphone como un objeto de deseo donde diferenciarse del resto y eso amigo para determinados colectivos vale mucho. Ademas el mayor productor actual de moviles "Samsung" se ha aliado con intel para sacar un so al margen de android. Me da la impresion que le estan creciendo los enanos al iphone.



Simplemente antes era el único móvil que hacía lo que hacía. Ahora hay otros que hacen lo mismo y tratan de hacer también cosas diferentes.

El mundo de los terminales ha cambiado radicalmente. Todos son una pantalla y el valor está en lo que se puede hacer con el SW instalado, o mejor dicho con las posibilidades que ofrece de explotar lo que hay en red. Ahí Android es brutal, sencillo y abierto.


----------



## Janus (4 Ene 2013)

Ojo con Prisa, puede ser the last call.

El bid se está poniendo de lo más hottest.


----------



## diosmercado (4 Ene 2013)

Carpatos en el pais de las maravillas dijo:


> El acuerdo sobre el 'fiscal cliff', un soplo de aire fresco para Gamesa [Imprimir] Serenity markets
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah. Ahora el negro es el salvador del mundo.


----------



## ponzi (4 Ene 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Simplemente antes era el único móvil que hacía lo que hacía. Ahora hay otros que hacen lo mismo y tratan de hacer también cosas diferentes.
> 
> El mundo de los terminales ha cambiado radicalmente. Todos son una pantalla y el valor está en lo que se puede hacer con el SW instalado, o mejor dicho con las posibilidades que ofrece de explotar lo que hay en red. Ahí Android es brutal, sencillo y abierto.



Mi apuesta desde hace tiempo es que el futuro sera para android,por eso no compre nokia.Ahora eso no quita para que tenga mis dudas sobre todo cuando el mayor productor de moviles del mundo tiene pensado sacar un so al margen de android.Empiezo a pensar que quizas estoy equivocado con android


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Ene 2013)

MV el flooder advierte que el iTraxx Crossover ya sube un 3,3% asi que cuidadin ejpertitos ::


----------



## Janus (4 Ene 2013)

diosmercado dijo:


> Yeah. Ahora el negro es el salvador del mundo.



Lo realmente importante para Gamesa es su salida del IBEX. Cuando un valor baja drásticamente su capitalización, y está en el IBEX, automáticamente se producen ventas de los fondos sectoriales y replicantes del IBEX. Es un círculo vicioso que produce más y más ventas al margen del negocio. Un fondo vende porque tiene que replicar el índice y se ve obligado a ello por mucho que el negocio está mejor o peor.

Una vez fuera del IBEX desaparece instantáneamente esa fuerza de venta. Como además el proceso de venta suele llevar al valor más allá de lo razonable, se produce generalmente el hecho de que los valores que acaban de salir del IBEX comienzan a subir y a subir. Añade que están haciendo bien las cosas y que cualquier noticia normalita .... se utiliza como excusa.

Hacia los 8 euros. Como tenga la suerte de que el negocio se ponga de cara y vuelva a tener opciones de entrar en el IBEX, se producirá el efecto contrario. Estando fuera del IBEX comenzará a tener una fuerza compradora notable ante perspectivas de volver ahí. Los fondos replicantes y los sectoriales volverán a comprar con/sin motivo de negocio.

Ahora bien, es posible que en algún momento vuelva al IBEX?. Mi opinión es que sí y reside en el demérito del resto. Echen una ojeada al listado de empresas de IBEX y verán que FCC y muchos más van a literalmente desaparecer o cambiar respecto a lo que son ahora. Piensen también que una empresa como Viscofán ha sido capaz de entrar ahí. El IBEX hace tiempo que perdió muchísimo glamour. Es básicamente un club de "endeudados". Las deudas se pagan y los deudores exigen mucho.


----------



## FranR (4 Ene 2013)

Vamos hermanos!!! Repitan conmigo PEPÓN ES MI PASTOR, CON EL NADA ME FALTA


----------



## Janus (4 Ene 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Mi apuesta desde hace tiempo es que el futuro sera para android,por eso no compre nokia.Ahora eso no quita para que tenga mis dudas sobre todo cuando el mayor productor de moviles del mundo tiene pensado sacar un so al margen de android.Empiezo a pensar que quizas estoy equivocado con android



Ya sacó otro y no lo consiguió. Android ya es una moda y tiene una ventaja formidable en cuanto al Android Store. Los asiáticos son buenos en producir HW a bajo coste. El mundo del SW es diferente porque el talento se paga y hay que pagarlo bien.

La concepción empresarial de Samgsung es muy diferente a la de Google. Google tiene una ventaja muy considerable sobre el resto porque lleva muchos años demostrando que innova un montón (como también pueden hacer algunos pocos más) y lo hace muy muy rápido (como ninguno otro está siendo capaz de hacerlo).


----------



## Janus (4 Ene 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Vamos hermanos!!! Repitan conmigo PEPÓN ES MI PASTOR, SIN EL NADA ME FALTA



Pepón es mi pastor y a Prisa en el culo le va a meter un motor.


----------



## ponzi (4 Ene 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Lo realmente importante para Gamesa es su salida del IBEX. Cuando un valor baja drásticamente su capitalización, y está en el IBEX, automáticamente se producen ventas de los fondos sectoriales y replicantes del IBEX. Es un círculo vicioso que produce más y más ventas al margen del negocio. Un fondo vende porque tiene que replicar el índice y se ve obligado a ello por mucho que el negocio está mejor o peor.
> 
> Una vez fuera del IBEX desaparece instantáneamente esa fuerza de venta. Como además el proceso de venta suele llevar al valor más allá de lo razonable, se produce generalmente el hecho de que los valores que acaban de salir del IBEX comienzan a subir y a subir. Añade que están haciendo bien las cosas y que cualquier noticia normalita .... se utiliza como excusa.
> 
> ...



Yo creo que viscofan es un emblema, envuelve nuestro producto nacional por excelencia,los "chorizos".Aun falta una empresa por entrar al ibex.


----------



## villares (4 Ene 2013)

Semapa, una de las ninyas bonitas de Bestinver lleva un 20% de subida en el ultimo mes.
Alguien sabe que esta pasando?


----------



## diosmercado (4 Ene 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Vamos hermanos!!! Repitan conmigo PEPÓN ES MI PASTOR, CON EL NADA ME FALTA



Espere a las dos y media, ahi va a rapetir hasta el chorizo.

El dato de empleo estimo que quedara por encima de las 200k.


----------



## ponzi (4 Ene 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Ya sacó otro y no lo consiguió. Android ya es una moda y tiene una ventaja formidable en cuanto al Android Store. Los asiáticos son buenos en producir HW a bajo coste. El mundo del SW es diferente porque el talento se paga y hay que pagarlo bien.
> 
> La concepción empresarial de Samgsung es muy diferente a la de Google. Google tiene una ventaja muy considerable sobre el resto porque lleva muchos años demostrando que innova un montón (como también pueden hacer algunos pocos más) y lo hace muy muy rápido (como ninguno otro está siendo capaz de hacerlo).



La apuesta de samsung es muy arriesgada,si no consiguen buenas aplicaciones les saldra mal, ahora microsoft ya tiene mas de 100000 aplicaciones, entre ellas office o algunos juegos de xbox.


----------



## Pepitoria (4 Ene 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Vamos hermanos!!! Repitan conmigo PEPÓN ES MI PASTOR, CON EL NADA ME FALTA



Pepon se va a pedir una excedencia 

Verás que cuerpo más guapo se nos va a quedar conforme avance el mes


----------



## juanfer (4 Ene 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Pepon se va a pedir una excendencia
> 
> Verás que cuerpo más guapo se nos va a quedar conforme avance el mes



A Pepon le van ha hacer un ERE y se va a quedar en casa por lo menos hasta el verano.

Por cierto el 28 de diciembre el Dax nos dejo de inocentada un gap de casi 100 pipos asi que cuando lo piensa cerrar.


----------



## aksarben (4 Ene 2013)

Con Nokia, una forma de 'protegerse' en el precio de compra es valorar el negocio de móviles a 0, y ver cuánto valen los restantes (redes, etc.).

El negocio de móviles está jodido, aunque los últimos Lumia son bastante potables. En esa parte del negocio se han convertido en una filial de Microsoft, sin necesidad de que ésta desembolsara un euro. Todavía no han definido qué estrategia van a seguir, ir a por el mercado de Apple (calidad) o de Android (precio), así que poco se puede anticipar.

En el negocio de redes, por ejemplo, tienen una buena posición, pero Huawei está metiendo el hocico con sus métodos habituales, así que será un negocio que dependerá enormemente de la gente de Compras de las telecos.

En resumen, no lo veo nada claro ::  .


----------



## mataresfacil (4 Ene 2013)

Vamos a tantear a prisa a 0,24, poquita cosa, poco mas que pa una caña y 3 aceitunas.


----------



## Janus (4 Ene 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Yo creo que viscofan es un emblema, envuelve nuestro producto nacional por excelencia,los "chorizos".Aun falta una empresa por entrar al ibex.



Hace 10 años Viscofan dejó de ser seguida por muchos analistas porque dudaban de las previsiones de sus ejecutivos.


----------



## ponzi (4 Ene 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Hace 10 años Viscofan dejó de ser seguida por muchos analistas porque dudaban de las previsiones de sus ejecutivos.



Alguna del continuo los proximos 10 años ya veras como da algun sorpresa.


----------



## paulistano (4 Ene 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Alguna del continuo los proximos 10 años ya veras como da algun sorpresa.




Puestos apedir que sean mis chicharritos DEOLEO y SNIACE:Baile:




:ouch:



Pasen un buen finde....:Aplauso:


----------



## Janus (4 Ene 2013)

Peponazo is coming en nuestro valor de referencia. Se está viendo muy buenas maneras.


----------



## diosmercado (4 Ene 2013)

+155.000. Recojo mi owned. Aun asi tiran parriba. Veremos a las cuatro que nos traen, pero tiene pinta de pisar los 1470.


----------



## gaznapiro (4 Ene 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> NOKIA CORP-SPON ADR (NOK:New York): Financial Statements - Businessweek
> 
> 
> El 70% del activo es a cp y apenas tiene deuda, de hecho el activo corriente son 25000 mill $ y capitaliza por 15000 mill, si liquidasen ahora mismo la empresa cada accionista recibiria mas dinero del invertido.



Buenos días, intervengo por primera vez en el hilo, aunque lo suelo leer. Aprovecho para agradecer todo lo que se aprende en el Hvei35.

Esto que comentas y cito no lo acabo de entender, si liquidasen NOKIA y los activos lo hicieran a valor contable (un suponer) la empresa valdría el "Equity" que son solo 9.000 M$, o estoy equivocado en algo?

Por otro lado, creo que el mayor problema de NOKIA es que está gobernada por y para Microsoft (empezado por su presidente), no es dueña de su futuro ahora mismo.


----------



## donpepito (4 Ene 2013)

Dentro de PRS , me van a dar wano del bueno.

Siempre que UBS vende como un cosaco, es buena señal.


----------



## ponzi (4 Ene 2013)

gaznapiro dijo:


> Buenos días, intervengo por primera vez en el hilo, aunque lo suelo leer. Aprovecho para agradecer todo lo que se aprende en el Hvei35.
> 
> Esto que comentas y cito no lo acabo de entender, si liquidasen NOKIA y los activos lo hicieran a valor contable (un suponer) la empresa valdría el "Equity" que son solo 9.000 M$, o estoy equivocado en algo?
> 
> Por otro lado, creo que el mayor problema de NOKIA es que está gobernada por y para Microsoft (empezado por su presidente), no es dueña de su futuro ahora mismo.



Bienvenido!!Claro es que la empresa si fuese liquidada sus propietarios no recibirian 25000 mill de $.A lo que voy , casi todo Nokia es activo corriente y en principio facilmente liquidable.Pongo las cuentas en euros que creo que estan mas claras,en$igual han metido la pata al hacer la conversion, el patrimonio neto son mas de 13000 mill de eu y capitaliza por 12000 mill eu. Ahora mismo esta cotizando a precios tan bajos simlemente porque llevan una temporada que no paran de perder dinero, si consiguen dar la vuelta a esa variable la cotizacion deberia dispararse,no digo que vaya a pasar de hecho es una apuesta muy arriesgada pero creo que al menos hay que tenerla en cuenta.

http://investing.businessweek.com/research/stocks/snapshot/snapshot.asp?ticker=NOK1V:FH


----------



## Janus (4 Ene 2013)

donpepito dijo:


> Dentro de PRS , me van a dar wano del bueno.
> 
> Siempre que UBS vende como un cosaco, es buena señal.



UBS lleva desde primeros de diciembre vendiendo a saco.


----------



## donpepito (4 Ene 2013)

Gracias por la info, además SANsitos siguen soltando.


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Ene 2013)

cerrados cortos nasdaq100 2731-2721 :baba:


----------



## Janus (4 Ene 2013)

donpepito dijo:


> Dentro de PRS , me van a dar wano del bueno.
> 
> Siempre que UBS vende como un cosaco, es buena señal.



Ha sido entrar usted y despoblarse el bid y llenarse el ask.

Le rogamos que meta 200.000 euros por lo mejor para arreglar este desaguisado


----------



## Janus (4 Ene 2013)

Apple en 535$. Oportunidad.


----------



## Pepitoria (4 Ene 2013)

*¡¡¡El advenimiento del Anti-Pepon está muy cerca!!!*


----------



## FranR (4 Ene 2013)

Vaaamooooos PEPONNNNN!!!!!!!!


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Ene 2013)

corto sp500 1458 futuro :Baile:


----------



## FranR (4 Ene 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> *¡¡¡El advenimiento del Anti-Pepon está muy cerca!!!*



A la vuelta la esquina...sobre 100 puntos de sutura.


----------



## Janus (4 Ene 2013)

Hostia puta!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!, let's go!.


----------



## pecata minuta (4 Ene 2013)

donpepito dijo:


> Dentro de PRS , me van a dar wano del bueno.
> 
> Siempre que UBS vende como un cosaco, es buena señal.



PRS es la nueva ARIAD, jaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Pepitoria (4 Ene 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Vaaamooooos PEPONNNNN!!!!!!!!



¿Usted con intereses alcistas?

¿Se ha pasado al lado del Pepe Luí? ::

¿utiliza cortilargos en modo turbo?


----------



## Janus (4 Ene 2013)

Cuidado con las solares hoy para los day traders. Por mucho que puedan estar corrigiendo, habrá tirones muy relevantes hacia arriba. Es mejor esperar y no buscar euros en los cortos.


----------



## FranR (4 Ene 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ¿Usted con intereses alcistas?
> 
> ¿Se ha pasado al lado del Pepe Luí? ::
> 
> ¿utiliza cortilargos en modo turbo?




No ha leído la hoja de ruta? 
:


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Ene 2013)

yo soy aquel que llaman anti-pepon , el elegido :no:


----------



## Pepitoria (4 Ene 2013)

FranR dijo:


> No ha leído la hoja de ruta?
> :



Me la perdí

¿puedes repostearla?


----------



## FranR (4 Ene 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Me la perdí
> 
> ¿puedes repostearla?



En las primeras hojas del este hilo, tenemos una previsión de los foreros.

Y lo que yo llevo dicho: 

Puede subir o bajar, por lo que meteremos unos cortilargos apalancados ::

Ahora en serio: 
Octubre se dijo: Trimestre alcista
Diciembre: Objetivo fin de trimestre 8560 (se está retrasando algunas sesiones) Vuelta atrás hacia los 7800 aprox....luego lo que pone en la proyección anual.

P.D. Como solo lee al gato, pues le pasan estas cosas.


----------



## Janus (4 Ene 2013)

Ahora sí, Apple en 532$. Es buen punto en términos de reward/risk.


----------



## Krim (4 Ene 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Apple en 535$. Oportunidad.



Tenía el dedo en el gatillo, pero creo que voy a esperar que Don Pandoro se está dando una vuelta y si disparo igual me oye y me visita XD.


----------



## FranR (4 Ene 2013)

Para mi, ahora mismo entrar en largo es no quitar el dedo de sell, ni para ir al WC.


----------



## Pepitoria (4 Ene 2013)

FranR dijo:


> En las primeras hojas del este hilo, tenemos una previsión de los foreros.
> 
> Y lo que yo llevo dicho:
> 
> ...



Yo sólo veo Catacrocker...infinito y doloroso para bolsillos temblorosos para un rato largo.


----------



## donpepito (4 Ene 2013)

En PRS tenemos pensado soltar una tanda de bulos, para poder soltarlas en buen precio.... somos PROs.


----------



## Pepitoria (4 Ene 2013)

FranR dijo:


> En las primeras hojas del este hilo, tenemos una previsión de los foreros.
> 
> Y lo que yo llevo dicho:
> 
> ...



Yo sólo veo Catacrocker...infinito y doloroso (para bolsillos temblorosos) para un rato largo.

Aquí en el hilo no va a caber ni Blas con lo mucho que se quiere al guano (sobre todo Calopez por las visitas que les da)


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Ene 2013)

bueno cierre el cortito 1458-1455,5 :baba:

ese ism en 56,1 no me gusta ahora si que se termino el viernes terminal , a menos que despues de la siesta los gringos pidan cortos a gritos


----------



## donpepito (4 Ene 2013)

PRS , recuerden que TEL debe favores.


----------



## donpepito (4 Ene 2013)

Algunas golosinas que me han llegado desde la cabalgata....

GMO
BYD
AKS
CNAM
CAK
CCCL
CLDX
EXEL
DNDN
INO


----------



## FranR (4 Ene 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> bueno cierre el cortito 1458-1455,5 :baba:
> 
> ese ism en 56,1 no me gusta ahora si que se termino el viernes terminal , a menos que despues de la siesta los gringos pidan cortos a gritos



Ya veo que ha aprendido a trabajar en intradía, con lo poco que le gustaba.

Pero lo mismo dijo la primera vez que fue a Chueca ::

Ala buen fin de semana y ya sabe, la vaselina mentolada que ahora en invierno se agarran los resfriados al pecho. :XX:


----------



## Janus (4 Ene 2013)

Ahora sí que sí, para adentro en Apple en 530,5$.


----------



## Janus (4 Ene 2013)

donpepito dijo:


> En PRS tenemos pensado soltar una tanda de bulos, para poder soltarlas en buen precio.... somos PROs.



Empieza con la venta de El País papel, la SER y un 51% de Digital para desconsolidar deuda. Después decimos que van a colocar la participación en T5 por 870M (con una generosa prima) y x10 la inversión en Prisa. Closed.


----------



## FranR (4 Ene 2013)

Cuidado con los pull...señores

Están preparando el terreno.

Edit: Si los sniffer empiezan a coscarse de la situación, esto va a dar miedo. :cook:


----------



## Krim (4 Ene 2013)

Sería un gran día para que AMD cerrara por encima de 2,6, pero todos sabemos que eso solo pasará si vendo...


----------



## Janus (4 Ene 2013)

Ladies and gentlemen, are you with me?, so buy and hold!!!!!



Ni puto caso me hagan.


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Ene 2013)

MV el zahori vuelve a la carga corto sp500 1458 futuro :Baile:


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (4 Ene 2013)

Janus, hablando de las gamesas, cuando ves bueno el momento para entrar mirando el medio largo plazo?
Ya me hago cargo de que llegará a los 8 mas allá, y desde ese punto de vista cualquier entrada es buena, pero temiendo una fuerte corrección del ibex, crees que podemos volver a ver las gamusinas cercanas al euro en unos meses?
Gracias!


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Ene 2013)

hoy el sp500 tiene una pinta buenisima para cortos , big recompensa is coming :baba:


----------



## Janus (4 Ene 2013)

[YOUTUBE]tCZabLfHNTw[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]z5_WH_Is-Xg[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]Z20yKiX3rlM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Ene 2013)

vamos gringos guanead :Baile:


----------



## FranR (4 Ene 2013)

Empiezan hostilidades...

Zona "holaquehay", define sesión ahora mismo.

READY?


----------



## Caronte el barquero (4 Ene 2013)

Le iba a meter un corto a EUR/USD, pero no me atrevo. Pero está bonito para eso.


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Ene 2013)

Janus dijo:


> [YOUTUBE]tCZabLfHNTw[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> [YOUTUBE]z5_WH_Is-Xg[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> [YOUTUBE]Z20yKiX3rlM[/YOUTUBE]



bravo señor janus , voy a por unas chelitas :baba:


----------



## donpepito (4 Ene 2013)

No les gusta tu plan Janus, dicen que la quieren llevar a 0.21


----------



## Janus (4 Ene 2013)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Janus, hablando de las gamesas, cuando ves bueno el momento para entrar mirando el medio largo plazo?
> Ya me hago cargo de que llegará a los 8 mas allá, y desde ese punto de vista cualquier entrada es buena, pero temiendo una fuerte corrección del ibex, crees que podemos volver a ver las gamusinas cercanas al euro en unos meses?
> Gracias!



Primero, eso de una fuerte corrección en el IBEX ..... está por ver cómo, cuándo y cuánto ................ y en qué medida le afecta a Gamesa.

Niveles de entrada:

1,07 Primera oportunidad
1,45 Segunda oportunidad
2,01 Tercera oportunidad


Niveles de salida:

En 3 para los cagaprisas. El resto pueden hacerlo en 4,25, 6 y 8 pero los campeones lo harán en 17 euros.


----------



## FranR (4 Ene 2013)

Complicada la situación.

Están soltando por lo bajini, pero sin embargo tenemos señal de push fuerte a muy corto.

Intra rabioso pepónico.


----------



## Janus (4 Ene 2013)

donpepito dijo:


> No les gusta tu plan Janus, dicen que la quieren llevar a 0.21



Deberías salir porque este tema lleva mucho peso y le cuesta tirar hacia arriba. Pero hay oportunidad, con cuatro perras un morlaco lo empitona hacia arriba.


----------



## donpepito (4 Ene 2013)

He aprendido a ser paciente, solo he comprado algunas miles, no cientos de miles.... tiempo!


----------



## Janus (4 Ene 2013)

Prisa se está marcando un nuevo día con buen volumen.


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Ene 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Complicada la situación.
> 
> Están soltando por lo bajini, pero sin embargo tenemos señal de push fuerte a muy corto.
> 
> Intra rabioso pepónico.



no vaya contra la tendencia , no vaya contra MV el maestro de sabiduria :ouch:


----------



## donpepito (4 Ene 2013)

Usted sabe, el volumen lo es todo, para bien y para mal, pero en estos "turds" es positivo para arreón en breve.


----------



## gaznapiro (4 Ene 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Bienvenido!!Claro es que la empresa si fuese liquidada sus propietarios no recibirian 25000 mill de $.A lo que voy , casi todo Nokia es activo corriente y en principio facilmente liquidable.Pongo las cuentas en euros que creo que estan mas claras,en$igual han metido la pata al hacer la conversion, el patrimonio neto son mas de 13000 mill de eu y capitaliza por 12000 mill eu. Ahora mismo esta cotizando a precios tan bajos simlemente porque llevan una temporada que no paran de perder dinero, si consiguen dar la vuelta a esa variable la cotizacion deberia dispararse,no digo que vaya a pasar de hecho es una apuesta muy arriesgada pero creo que al menos hay que tenerla en cuenta.
> 
> NOKIA OYJ (NOK1V:Helsinki): Stock Quote & Company Profile - Businessweek




Los 13000 M€ de patrimonio neto a 31/12/2011 se han quedado en 9000 M€ (que no dólares, antes me equivoqué) nueve meses después, mira los datos "quarterly". Como sigan a ese ritmo...


----------



## Janus (4 Ene 2013)

Vamos a ponerle un temita al gatuno, a ver si lo reconducimos de ese mundo gayer en el que parece que ha picado tema.

[YOUTUBE]hth-THYMAOc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## donpepito (4 Ene 2013)

Mi bross ha barrido en PRS


----------



## donpepito (4 Ene 2013)

yA saben que nos leen en el foro, no se pueden soltar las compras por aquí a la ligera.. ji ji ji!


----------



## Janus (4 Ene 2013)

Prisa, tiene que ser ahora. Es el momento ideal con solo media hora para el cierre, más de 1,6M y empujando ahora en el bid y el ask un poco más flojo.


----------



## donpepito (4 Ene 2013)

Tendrá + O_O UBS de seguri soltando, era la señal en la posi misteriosa, la orden de subida... pues va...


----------



## tarrito (4 Ene 2013)

acabo mis cositas y posteo en el ilo del hìbes :fiufiu:


----------



## Janus (4 Ene 2013)

donpepito dijo:


> Tendrá + O_O UBS de seguri soltando, era la señal en la posi misteriosa, la orden de subida... pues va...



En 0,22 hay marcada posi por más de 600.000 títulos en el bid para dejar meado el redondo. Por arriba el ask ha flojeado bastante respecto a otros días puesto que había muchas posis de más de 500.000 títulos en plan muro derribo. Ahora ya no están.

Espero que le metan medio kilo en acciones en plan "a mercado" para pulsar cuánto sale que ahora no está marcado. Ahí va a estar el tema. Vamos a ver la fuerza si se da.


----------



## Janus (4 Ene 2013)

[YOUTUBE]itgRYdXvSn8[/YOUTUBE]Venga, coming up!!!!


----------



## donpepito (4 Ene 2013)

Me quedo con PRS la he OPADO, la tengo HALTED!


----------



## Janus (4 Ene 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> acabo mis cositas y posteo en el ilo del hìbes :fiufiu:



Acaba rápido y acomódate bien en el sillón con el wifi a máxima potencia. Vas a ver mandanga de la buena.

Observa.


----------



## Janus (4 Ene 2013)

Entre las 17:10 y las 17:19 meto el tiro. Quítense del medio porque me los llevo por delante.

Cabezas agachadas y a oir silbar el festival de tiros.


----------



## Janus (4 Ene 2013)

Ese estocástico abriendo camino al alza me excita.


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Ene 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Entre las 17:10 y las 17:19 meto el tiro. Quítense del medio porque me los llevo por delante.
> 
> Cabezas agachadas y a oir silbar el festival de tiros.





Janus dijo:


> Ese estocástico abriendo camino al alza me excita.



muy poca droja en el colacao ienso:


----------



## ddddd (4 Ene 2013)

donpepito dijo:


> Me quedo con PRS la he OPADO, la tengo HALTED!



¿Cómo sigues viendo COOL en el corto plazo?

Gracias.


----------



## donpepito (4 Ene 2013)

COOL, tengo algunas, pero el equipo que la lleva, STAFF son uno mierds... así que venderé en cualquier SPIKE que veamos en breve, con toda la pasta que han pillado de la franquicia del ZUMBA, +8M de copias de la primera parte, se pulen la pasta cada T.

No me extrañaria que tuviesen en mente un Reverse split, como vimos en THQi, esta al menos NO tiene casi nada de deuda, COOL puede dar alegrias en este precio, pero es peligrosa, solo llevo 100k acciones.


----------



## donpepito (4 Ene 2013)

SVNT es pura loteria, la veo en BK, pero se puede hacer algo de cash, me recuerda a nuestra querida ANPI antes del CH11!


----------



## Janus (4 Ene 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> muy poca droja en el colacao ienso:



Amigo, es bromuro new edition. Distracciones las mínimas cuando de pegar tiros al pim pam pum toma lacasitos se refiere.


----------



## donpepito (4 Ene 2013)

En la subasta la cerraremos en 0.25


----------



## Janus (4 Ene 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Entre las 17:10 y las 17:19 meto el tiro. Quítense del medio porque me los llevo por delante.
> 
> Cabezas agachadas y a oir silbar el festival de tiros.



Ando liado en otro hilo así que no he podido hacer nada. A ver si saco un minuto en los próximos five!!!!::


----------



## Claca (4 Ene 2013)

IBEX, objetivo alcanzado:







Para mí ya ha llegado dónde tenía que llegar, todo lo que venga ahora es de gratis. A corto plazo se puede vigilar que no pierda el nivel de activación del tercer impulso (más o menos los 8.300 -y como referencia clarísima, la elipse que acelera el precio-) para seguir pensando en subidas, pero, en mi opinión, de fondo tenemos otras cosas que pesan más, y de momento no ayudan a pensar en nuevas alzas, creo que es el chip que tenemos que ir activando porque es lo que va a dar dinero.


----------



## Janus (4 Ene 2013)

Claca dijo:


> IBEX, objetivo alcanzado:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo el objetivo de ese suelo activado lo veo en 8560 .... pero estamos viendo la misma jugada. De ahí tiene que venir un cierto retroceso intenso y depués .... a pensar.


----------



## ghkghk (4 Ene 2013)

Ding, ding, ding! BME 20 y dividendo de 0.6 la semana pasada. Enhorabuena a los hombres de fe.

Enviado desde mi GT-I8160 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Janus (4 Ene 2013)

En Bankia han montado una pocilga de engorde. El carnicero anda fumando un pitillo.


----------



## Claca (4 Ene 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Yo el objetivo de ese suelo activado lo veo en 8560 .... pero estamos viendo la misma jugada. De ahí tiene que venir un cierto retroceso intenso y depués .... a pensar.



El problema viene cuando empezamos a pelearnos por, en realidad, tan poco recorrido. Si el objetivo son los 8.560 o los 8.450 es lo de menos si más tarde ha de aparecer un recorte lo suficientemente fuerte como para sacudir el mercado. Esto lo he visto en muchas otras ocasiones, el clásico "todavía podría faltar un poquito más", y para mí es otro síntoma de que tal vez en estos very moments estemos viendo máximos :

En fin, que yo no sé hasta dónde puede llegar, pero, precisamente por eso, prefiero asegurar el tiro.


----------



## Claca (4 Ene 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Ding, ding, ding! BME 20 y dividendo de 0.6 la semana pasada. Enhorabuena a los hombres de fe.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I8160 usando Tapatalk 2



Sí...

OHL:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ibex-35-diciembre-2012-a-125.html#post7910100

BME, que rectifiqué tras superar la resistencia:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ibex-35-diciembre-2012-a-162.html#post7933779

Ya han alcanzado objetivos, como comprobamos.

De los que había comentado recientemente sólo ACCIONA está por cumplir:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-ibex-35-diciembre-2012-a-46.html#post7841661

A decir verdad, esperaba que los objetivos se fueran alcanzando con más calma, pero parece ser que el mercado quiere llamar nuestra atención.


----------



## ponzi (4 Ene 2013)

Claca dijo:


> El problema viene cuando empezamos a pelearnos por, en realidad, tan poco recorrido. Si el objetivo son los 8.560 o los 8.450 es lo de menos si más tarde ha de aparecer un recorte lo suficientemente fuerte como para sacudir el mercado. Esto lo he visto en muchas otras ocasiones, el clásico "todavía podría faltar un poquito más", y para mí es otro síntoma de que tal vez en estos very moments estemos viendo máximos :
> 
> En fin, que yo no sé hasta dónde puede llegar, pero, precisamente por eso, prefiero asegurar el tiro.



Como ves Pescanova Claca??En pescanova llevo un 6,75% y en ibe un 7,8%


----------



## Claca (4 Ene 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Como ves Pescanova Claca??En pescanova llevo un 6,75% y en ibe un 7,8%



Pescanova tiene pinta de irse a los 16, IBE está para vender YA. A ver si encuentro el post donde comentaba la eléctrica...


----------



## paulistano (4 Ene 2013)

Janus en particular y los demás en general, qué opinan del gran fichaje de Telefonica?

Sin duda hará subir la cotización dada la demostrada capacidad de don Rodrigo Rato para llevar a cabo grandes cometidos allá donde ha actuado.:Aplauso:




:vomito:


----------



## ponzi (4 Ene 2013)

gaznapiro dijo:


> Los 13000 M€ de patrimonio neto a 31/12/2011 se han quedado en 9000 M€ (que no dólares, antes me equivoqué) nueve meses después, mira los datos "quarterly". Como sigan a ese ritmo...



Tienes razon.He descubierto el motivo. En el neto hay una cuenta que se llama Treasury stock o autocartera en espanol, asi que esta reduccion del patrimonio neto o valor real de la empresa es ficticia. La caida tan bestia que ha experimentado el valor en los dos ultimos a;os ha afectado a las acciones propias reduciendo el neto y declarando provisiones en la cuenta de perdidas y ganancias.


----------



## pecata minuta (4 Ene 2013)

Y dado que todo el mundo espera la vuelta en breve, ¿no pensáis que es posible que lo prolonguen un poco más, para llenar bien el horno, y cuando ya todos pensemos que ha superado bien los 8.500 y que vamos a por el 9.200, entonces sea cuando haga todo catacrock?


----------



## Janus (4 Ene 2013)

Lo del euroyen viene siendo bárbaro.


----------



## Claca (4 Ene 2013)

IBERDROLA:



Claca dijo:


> Yo tendría mucho cuidado con IBE, en el mejor de los casos -que no es precisamente lo que espero-, se va a los 3,65 antes de continuar al alza. Esa visita es casi obligatoria, y por arriba no le queda ya recorrido.
> 
> IBERDROLA:
> 
> ...



Pues eso, buscó la zona de apoyo que mencionaba y ha vuelto a la zona de resistencia. Son niveles de ventas muy agresivas, por eso recomiendo salir. Como no sé lo que hará, si romperá o no, repito, a tiro seguro. El mercado empieza a rozar la euforia y estamos en plena resistencia.


----------



## ponzi (4 Ene 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Ding, ding, ding! BME 20 y dividendo de 0.6 la semana pasada. Enhorabuena a los hombres de fe.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I8160 usando Tapatalk 2



Hace un mes aproximadamente estaba perfecta para comprar, tenia en mente tef,mapfre y bme. Esta claro que elegi la peor de las tres. No se que me pasa con bme que siempre que esta a buen precio es durante tan poco tiempo que al final se me escapa.Felicidades


----------



## Janus (4 Ene 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Janus en particular y los demás en general, qué opinan del gran fichaje de Telefonica?
> 
> Sin duda hará subir la cotización dada la demostrada capacidad de don Rodrigo Rato para llevar a cabo grandes cometidos allá donde ha actuado.:Aplauso:
> 
> ...



Eso es Telefónica por mucho que le pese a Ponzi. Un cementerio castuzo a más no poder. Entre financieros y ex-políticos .... andan sobrados. Haciendo ERES de ingenieros y contratando inútiles (opinión personal).

Solo así tienen cabida ahí señores como Urdangarín, Zaplana, Rato, ..... Ah, es que no tenemos ni puta idea de cual es su cometido. Abrir puertas y cerrar murallas a la competencia ...... todo desde el conchambeo con los reguladores políticos que luego terminan trabajando para las empresas privadas.

Hasta en eso Alierta falla. Si quiere a un auténtico killer relacional para Sudamérica, que esté conectado con todos los políticos, dictadores y entes reguladores .... tenían que haber fichado a Felipe González. Ah!!!!!!! llegó tarde porque se lo levantó primero Carlos Slim.

La forma de hacer negocios de estos señores, DA ASCO Y REASCO.

Pero yo soy un iluso que creo que la innovación de la mano de Google etc... va a acabar con toda esa corrupción y robaduros. No se trata de meter competencia .... ahí los entrantes están muertos. Se trata de arrasar mercados modificando la forma de hacer los negocios. Ahí Google, Apple, Amazon, Microsoft .... son insuperables.


----------



## ponzi (4 Ene 2013)

Claca dijo:


> Pescanova tiene pinta de irse a los 16, IBE está para vender YA. A ver si encuentro el post donde comentaba la eléctrica...



Personalmente veo mas recorrido a Pescanova, Ibe esta muy cerca de su precio real de hecho ya la miro con cierta cautela.


----------



## Janus (4 Ene 2013)

Si el SP se pone en 1480 tocando máximos anteriores .............. no seré yo quien meta cortos ahí.

Tengo como regla no ir corto cuando hay sucesión de máximos y mínimos crecientes.

Prefiero el DAX tocando 200 pipos más arriba. Ahí sí con todo lo gordo.


----------



## vmmp29 (4 Ene 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Janus en particular y los demás en general, qué opinan del gran fichaje de Telefonica?
> 
> Sin duda hará subir la cotización dada la demostrada capacidad de don Rodrigo Rato para llevar a cabo grandes cometidos allá donde ha actuado.:Aplauso:
> 
> ...



Rato debe de ir a la cárcel y Alierta lo mismo este es compensación por quiebra, estafa........
al final son politicos vendiendo lineas telefonicas no operativas......

Janus, sabes si Lara el de Planeta la chupa igual?


----------



## ponzi (4 Ene 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Eso es Telefónica por mucho que le pese a Ponzi. Un cementerio castuzo a más no poder. Entre financieros y ex-políticos .... andan sobrados. Haciendo ERES de ingenieros y contratando inútiles (opinión personal).
> 
> Solo así tienen cabida ahí señores como Urdangarín, Zaplana, Rato, ..... Ah, es que no tenemos ni puta idea de cual es su cometido. Abrir puertas y cerrar murallas a la competencia ...... todo desde el conchambeo con los reguladores políticos que luego terminan trabajando para las empresas privadas.
> 
> ...



Yo simplemente vi que habian cambiado ciertas cosas al menos a nivel financiero. 

1)Una reduccion sin precedentes de su deuda
2)Una reduccion de la plantilla casi a la mitad a traves de la venta de atento a bain capital mas el ere que todos conocemos
3)El valor esta claramente deprimido con unos margenes y ratios aun intactos, ademas la facturacion sigue su senda alcista

Por eso les doy un voto de confianza pero a cp y mp ya que a lp no se como van a acabar. Pero vamos lo de Rato no tiene nombre, como financiero me parece de lo peor que tenemos en el pais, yo por mi que se hubiese quedado en el fmi, era nuestro peque;o caballo de troya para destruir el fmi pero los muy espabilados se dieron cuenta y lo echaron a patadas.


----------



## Claca (4 Ene 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Y dado que todo el mundo espera la vuelta en breve, ¿no pensáis que es posible que lo prolonguen un poco más, para llenar bien el horno, y cuando ya todos pensemos que ha superado bien los 8.500 y que vamos a por el 9.200, entonces sea cuando haga todo catacrock?



Pecatita, estamos en lo mismo, ¿qué es llenar más el horno? ¿Por qué los 8.500 y no precios de hoy mismo? Lo importante no es hasta dónde se estiren por arriba, sino hasta dónde estamos nosotros dispuestos a estirarnos por abajo, en otras palabras, ¿a partir de qué nivel empezaremos a pensar que el panorama ha cambiado y que ya no podemos estar tranquilos?

Tras todos estos meses de calma, creo que el límite de tolerancia del pequeño inversor está bastante relajado, es eso lo que me preocupa. Pregúntate a ti misma cuál es el punto en el que dejarías de pensar en seguir subiendo, aunque sea poco


----------



## Janus (4 Ene 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> Rato debe de ir a la cárcel y Alierta lo mismo este es compensación por quiebra, estafa........
> al final son politicos vendiendo lineas telefonicas no operativas......
> 
> Janus, sabes si Lara el de Planeta la chupa igual?



Lara tiene dos problemas.

Uno que está en el carril malo para hacer la carrera. Su sector no es de los que van a tirar hacia adelante. La irrupción de internet se le escapa de los tejemenejes políticos.
Dos que tiene un problema de sucesión al menos en cuanto a conexiones políticas se refiere. Debería ir pensando en gente como Oriol Pujol ::

Como catalán de pro que es, va a tener que elegir entre lo que le pide el corazón y lo que le pide el bolsillo. Sin duda será lo segundo.


----------



## Janus (4 Ene 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Yo simplemente vi que habian cambiado ciertas cosas al menos a nivel financiero.
> 
> 1)Una reduccion sin precedentes de su deuda
> 2)Una reduccion de la plantilla casi a la mitad a traves de la venta de atento a bain capital mas el ere que todos conocemos
> ...




A largo plazo yo te digo cómo van a acabar. En la cuneta de la autopista de la innovación.


----------



## ponzi (4 Ene 2013)

Janus dijo:


> A largo plazo yo te digo cómo van a acabar. En la cuneta de la autopista de la innovación.



A veces las cosas dan la vuelta cuando menos te lo esperas,cuando la gente dejo de usar las cabinas todo el mundo creia que se irian a la ruina y la verdad es que no han parado de crecer. La tecnologia es muy dificil de predecir


----------



## bertok (4 Ene 2013)

Claca dijo:


> Pecatita, estamos en lo mismo, ¿qué es llenar más el horno? ¿Por qué los 8.500 y no precios de hoy mismo? Lo importante no es hasta dónde se estiren por arriba, sino hasta dónde estamos nosotros dispuestos a estirarnos por abajo, en otras palabras, ¿a partir de qué nivel empezaremos a pensar que el panorama ha cambiado y que ya no podemos estar tranquilos?
> 
> Tras todos estos meses de calma, creo que el límite de tolerancia del pequeño inversor está bastante relajado, es eso lo que me preocupa. Pregúntate a ti misma cuál es el punto en el que dejarías de pensar en seguir subiendo, aunque sea poco


----------



## Janus (4 Ene 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> A veces las cosas dan la vuelta cuando menos te lo esperas,cuando la gente dejo de usar las cabinas todo el mundo creia que se irian a la ruina y la verdad es que no han parado de crecer. La tecnologia es muy dificil de predecir



Le están dando en el centro de su negocio, en el backbone del business. Se está cuestionando complementamente el modelo de negocio. No tienen ideas y están aún instalados en la autoconfianza de los mercados no maduros. Es cuestión de tiempo que vean sus margenes "lamidos" a cuchilladas con no_return.


----------



## bertok (4 Ene 2013)

Alimento para el intelecto (de otro foro)

Lodeiro, no cambia nada. En el artículo de octubre sobre el techo, ya decía lo siguiente: 

A mi entender hay que vender ahora todo valor especulativo, y no importa que el S&P500 decida visitar primero los 1500

Seguimiento de tendencias de acuerdo a los ciclos (261/290)

Los techos de mercado son muy distintos de los suelos. Los techos de mercado son un proceso que dura meses durante los cuales el dinero intercambia de manos sin alterar demasiado el precio. El dinero inteligente vende y el dinero estúpido compra. A pesar de lo que dice la gente, son muy fáciles de detectar y la única decisión inteligente es no participar hasta que no se den las condiciones de nuevo. Los techos son difíciles de tradear por el continuo zig-zag, cruce de medias, etc.

Quien quiera jugar a ponerse corto un techo de mercado necesita suerte o conocimiento de como se opera un mercado en corto, que es mucho más difícil que un mercado en largo, porque la volatilidad te quita un día lo que te dio el anterior, y los mercados no bajan igual que suben.

¿Tú crees que el mercado se ha tranquilizado? Movimientos del 4.3% en dos días no denotan un mercado tranquilo sino todo lo contrario. Los movimientos fuertes en respuesta a noticias casi nunca cambian la tendencia subyacente, sean en la dirección que sean, aunque vienen bien para los periodistas económicos. Mírate Fukushima, el 11-S, la guerra de Libia, etc. Pasado el efecto inicial, las tendencias continuaron más o menos donde estaban.
La resolución del fiscal cliff es en falso. Según los cálculos los incrementos de impuestos reducirán el PIB en un 1%, y el déficit no se ha tocado. USA ha llegado de nuevo al techo de deuda, y peligra la calificación de su deuda. El invierno va a ser muy movido, y o mucho me equivoco, o pasadas las celebraciones del acuerdo del fiscal cliff, la cruda realidad se va a imponer.
Por ciclos el DAX está a punto de caramelo. Las subidas terminarán en pocos días y puede que llegue a los 8.000, después tocará caer y caer. Supongo que se reactivará la crisis europea, porque el euro también tiene mala pinta.
En cuanto al S&P500, si lo abres en semanal lo puedes ver tu mismo. Por ciclos la semana más parecida es la del 27 de junio de 2011. Tras ligeras caídas durante meses, en una sola semana se recupera casi todo lo perdido con una fabulosa subida del 5,6%. Era un espejismo. Pocas semanas más tarde el diluvio. El motivo fue muy similar al actual, las conversaciones para arreglar el techo de déficit y la pérdida de calificación de la deuda.

¿Se va a repetir la jugada? Yo creo que sí. Por extensión de Fibos me da que podría subir a 1480 y darse la vuelta.

Buen trading.


----------



## bertok (4 Ene 2013)

S&P 500: posible escenario para los próximos 9 meses | Ciclo Inversor


----------



## Tonto Simon (4 Ene 2013)

Un lujo leerles...Gracias


----------



## Janus (4 Ene 2013)

Qué velas más bonitas y traderas que está gestionando la plata!!!!


----------



## vmmp29 (4 Ene 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Lara tiene dos problemas.
> 
> Uno que está en el carril malo para hacer la carrera. Su sector no es de los que van a tirar hacia adelante. La irrupción de internet se le escapa de los tejemenejes políticos.
> Dos que tiene un problema de sucesión al menos en cuanto a conexiones políticas se refiere. Debería ir pensando en gente como Oriol Pujol ::
> ...



es decir, se queda en Ex-paña, que desgracia, no he entendido lo de Oriol Puyol no tengo el día fino::


----------



## Janus (4 Ene 2013)

Quién lo está haciendo muy bien es Blackrock. Ya saben, el dinero con el dinero. Y los tontos con quienes les engañen.


----------



## Janus (4 Ene 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> es decir, se queda en Ex-paña, que desgracia, no he entendido lo de Oriol Puyol no tengo el día fino::



Algún favor tendrán que prestarse ....


----------



## ponzi (4 Ene 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Quién lo está haciendo muy bien es Blackrock. Ya saben, el dinero con el dinero. Y los tontos con quienes les engañen.



Anda esa es de las mias,creo que la mencione este verano.


----------



## atman (4 Ene 2013)

[YOUTUBE]_d6KuiuteIA[/YOUTUBE]

Van a hacer muuucho dinero...


----------



## Janus (4 Ene 2013)

atman dijo:


> [YOUTUBE]_d6KuiuteIA[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Van a hacer muuucho dinero...



Entiendo que cualquier incursión de Microsoft, Google o Apple en el mundo TV irá en esa línea. No me creo que sea un cúmulo de canales o un uso del monitor como ventana a internet.

Buen aporte.


----------



## Janus (4 Ene 2013)

No es buen día para Apple puesto que le están metiendo estopa al igual que a Microsoft. Sorprende que es justo al contrario a Google y a Facebook.

Google ya supera en capitalización a Microsoft en 8.000 millones de dolares. Parece mentira que no hace tanto tiempo Google era un entrante en el mercado que estaba infinitamente lejos de Microsoft. Hoy le está superando y la acción solventemente por encima de los 700 pavos.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Ene 2013)

Janus dijo:


> No es buen día para Apple puesto que le están metiendo estopa al igual que a Microsoft. Sorprende que es justo al contrario a Google y a Facebook.
> 
> Google ya supera en capitalización a Microsoft en 8.000 millones de dolares. Parece mentira que no hace tanto tiempo Google era un entrante en el mercado que estaba infinitamente lejos de Microsoft. Hoy le está superando y la acción solventemente por encima de los 700 pavos.



La compre en 380 creo, y la solte un 20% (algo menos con el cambio le gane) más arriba creyendo que era el nuevo gurron buphet! ::


----------



## TenienteDan (4 Ene 2013)

Señor Claca, con todo este tema del techo, le pediría que por favor echase un vistazo a Grifols y Dia (ambas en máximos históricos o muy cerca) que se supone el "escenario más alcista posible" pero me está entrando miedo con esto y agradecería su comentario :


----------



## atman (4 Ene 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Entiendo que cualquier incursión de Microsoft, Google o Apple en el mundo TV irá en esa línea. No me creo que sea un cúmulo de canales o un uso del monitor como ventana a internet.
> 
> Buen aporte.



Ellos sólo venden el puntero y su driver, claro. Los usos los dejan al gusto del consumidor. Han regalado 12.000 unidades con su SDK a desarrolladores. Está listo para correr en todos los SO de sobremesa y ahora van por los dispositivos móviles.

Los angel investors han andado a codazos para quedarse con la ampliación, al final creo que han ido a pachas. Ni un dolar de fuera han dejado entrar.


----------



## Janus (4 Ene 2013)

Echen un buen vistazo a RIM (Research In Motion). Ya sé que hablar de tradear en el comercializador de BB suena a truño pero tiene un proceso de acumulación importante.

Ahí un long-short combinado con Apple cuando éste último toque corneta .... puede ser un muy buen negocio.


----------



## Janus (4 Ene 2013)

atman dijo:


> Ellos sólo venden el puntero y su driver, claro. Los usos los dejan al gusto del consumidor. Han regalado 12.000 unidades con su SDK a desarrolladores. Está listo para correr en todos los SO de sobremesa y ahora van por los dispositivos móviles.
> 
> Los angel investors han andado a codazos para quedarse con la ampliación, al final creo que han ido a pachas. Ni un dolar de fuera han dejado entrar.



Los usanos son especialistas en encontrar utilidad a cualquier cachibache.
La verdad es que son admirables. Aquí en España, los de Timofónica no son capaces de hacer un producto como ese ni de coña. Solo saben revender capacidades de red que se adquieren a golpe de talonario.


----------



## donpepito (4 Ene 2013)

Se les nota que están conteniendo el xiringo, están quemados, no hay gacelas frescas en la SABANA.... demasiados LEONCIOS.


----------



## donpepito (4 Ene 2013)

Por cierto, comentan en los ALTOS fondos, que nuestro ÍNDICE preferido, BIOs le van a meter un buen meneo pa'infierno este año.


----------



## Janus (4 Ene 2013)

donpepito dijo:


> Por cierto, comentan en los ALTOS fondos, que nuestro ÍNDICE preferido, BIOs le van a meter un buen meneo pa'infierno este año.



La verdad es que muchos techos ya se están viendo por ahí. De hecho en Arena Pharma hay un buen corto.


----------



## bertok (4 Ene 2013)

atman dijo:


> [YOUTUBE]_d6KuiuteIA[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Van a hacer muuucho dinero...



No me gusta porque no me imagino a la peña haciendo el chorra en el salón con una pantalla de 60 pulgadas.

EMHO la interacción gestual con los dispositivos está muerta.

Otra cosa es la interacción por la voz. Confío en que sea un estándar y paradigma en el uso de la tecnología en pocos años.


----------



## donpepito (4 Ene 2013)

Las pharmas están jodidas, presiones para abaratar el precio de sus blockbusters drugs... y en España, que te voy a decir.. les debemos 3k millones, me parece.


----------



## caida libre (4 Ene 2013)

--------------------


----------



## bertok (4 Ene 2013)

Para gacellas cegatas:

*Estamos haciendo un techo temporal*


----------



## donpepito (4 Ene 2013)

Los MM-s están sujetando el cotarro en muchas smallcaps, pillando a los pobres me voy a forrar con el NASDAQ en 3.1k jo jo jo!


----------



## Malvender (4 Ene 2013)

El Himbersor que compró INMBOLIARIA COLONIAL el día 31 lleva bien el año



Fecha	Hora	Cierre	Ref.	% Dif.	Últ.	Máx.	Mín.	Medio	Volumen	Efectivo
04/01/2013	Cierre	1,4850	1,5090	-1,59	1,4850	1,5480	1,4800	1,5142	209.964	317.931,70
03/01/2013	Cierre	1,5090	1,5620	-3,39	1,5090	1,5600	1,5010	1,5253	226.366	345.278,55


----------



## Janus (4 Ene 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Para gacellas cegatas:
> 
> *Estamos haciendo un techo temporal*



Pues estamos ganando muchos leuros, que siga haciéndose una par de semanas más!!!!!


----------



## Janus (4 Ene 2013)

Malvender dijo:


> El Himbersor que compró INMBOLIARIA COLONIAL el día 31 lleva bien el año
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Zparo_reincidente era uno de ellos.


----------



## donpepito (4 Ene 2013)

Deben dejar los IDX en verde, no pueden explotar los sentimientos demasiado rápido.


----------



## Janus (4 Ene 2013)

Para valientes, World Moto (símbolo FARE). Recibo todos los días un claim recomendando invertir para x4 en cuestión de un rato.


----------



## diosmercado (4 Ene 2013)

Bertok, esto lo siguen estirando hasta los 1470. Tienen que superar maximos del sp del año pasado.

Aun sigue el optimismo, y muy desatado en el hilo. Cuando vengan, las hostias seran como hogazas de horno de leña.

Apuesto a cierre en maximos de varios años en el sp.


----------



## Janus (4 Ene 2013)

Lo solar, lo energético y lo digital ...... hoy con fuerza again. Como no lo den la vuelta, van a seguir empujando para que la puerta del horno siga abierta. Será cuestión de estar al loro para no quedarse pillado si dan portazo.


----------



## diosmercado (4 Ene 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Para gacellas cegatas:
> 
> *Estamos haciendo un techo temporal*



Predica ud. en el desierto me parece a mi.

Mas duro sera el despertar.


----------



## donpepito (4 Ene 2013)

Estoy vendiendo las COOL, no me da buen rollito... me quedan pocas...


----------



## Janus (4 Ene 2013)

El oro está marcando unos 30 pipos de reward largos con un riesgo de 16 pipos cortos. Ahí quedan los leuros a ganar. No se quejarán ....


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Ene 2013)

el sp500 esta sentenciado , al cierre se vera claramente


----------



## Janus (4 Ene 2013)

Vaya chorro de dinero que le han metido a Apple hacia abajo, vamos a tener que salir por patas.


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Ene 2013)

en el sp500 hay que mantener los cortos mientras no cierre por encima de 
1465 

quien es el graciosillo del tag " club de amigos de pandoro " :ouch:


----------



## Janus (4 Ene 2013)

Confusión en Alpha, la serie de precios es muy alcista aunque falta confirmación pero el volumen está muy flojo. No son maneras así que be careful.


----------



## vyk (4 Ene 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Confusión en Alpha, la serie de precios es muy alcista aunque falta confirmación pero el volumen está muy flojo. No son maneras así que be careful.



Yo estoy dentro desde anteayer. Stops ajustados.


----------



## bertok (4 Ene 2013)

diosmercado dijo:


> Bertok, esto lo siguen estirando hasta los 1470. Tienen que superar maximos del sp del año pasado.
> 
> Aun sigue el optimismo, y muy desatado en el hilo. Cuando vengan, las hostias seran como hogazas de horno de leña.
> 
> Apuesto a cierre en maximos de varios años en el sp.



Creo que lo tiran antes 8: En cualquier caso lo tirarán para renovar los solomillos a la plancha ::


----------



## bertok (4 Ene 2013)

diosmercado dijo:


> Predica ud. en el desierto me parece a mi.
> 
> Mas duro sera el despertar.



Que escuche el que quiera.

Llegará el momento de lamer las heridas, el mercado me ha engañado, joder que mala suerte, *voy a largo*, ...


----------



## bertok (4 Ene 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> en el sp500 hay que mantener los cortos mientras no cierre por encima de
> 1465
> 
> quien es el graciosillo del tag " club de amigos de pandoro " :ouch:



Vas cambiando de criterio de forma aleatoria.

No tienes ni puta idea de trading, muyayo !!!


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Ene 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Creo que lo tiran antes 8: En cualquier caso lo tirarán para renovar los solomillos a la plancha ::



no habra piedad :no:


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Ene 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Vas cambiando de criterio de forma aleatoria.
> 
> No tienes ni puta idea de trading, muyayo !!!



MV tradea vigilando con un ojo el intradia y con el otro el plazo mas largo


----------



## Claca (4 Ene 2013)

TenienteDan dijo:


> Señor Claca, con todo este tema del techo, le pediría que por favor echase un vistazo a Grifols y Dia (ambas en máximos históricos o muy cerca) que se supone el "escenario más alcista posible" pero me está entrando miedo con esto y agradecería su comentario :



Me las miro durante el finde, descuida. Eso si el nerviosismo que reboso me lo permite, que los reyes están ya aquí


----------



## bertok (4 Ene 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> MV tradea vigilando con un ojo el intradia y con el otro el plazo mas largo


----------



## bertok (4 Ene 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> La compre en 380 creo, y la solte un 20% (algo menos con el cambio le gane) más arriba creyendo que era el nuevo gurron buphet! ::



[YOUTUBE]JgkK3dvjT_c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Claca (4 Ene 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Alimento para el intelecto (de otro foro)
> 
> Lodeiro, no cambia nada. En el artículo de octubre sobre el techo, ya decía lo siguiente:
> 
> ...



Buenísimo, porque es justamente tal y cómo sucede. La triste verdad es que normalmente no se puede delimitar la extensión máxima de un techo hasta que ya está muy bien configurado, con lo cual sólo tienes dos opciones: permanecer fuera o arriesgarte. Si permaneces fuera, ves como tras tu venta la cotización sigue subiendo en un entorno de poco miedo y te empieza a calar la sensación de haber hecho el primo, de estar perdiéndote gran parte del festín, lo que se agrava con la dilatación en el tiempo del proceso de distribución con cada telediario recordándote como todo es fantástico y sigue avanzando sin ti. Este sentimiento, eventualmente, llega a cambiar el sesgo que tenías del mercado y, en cuanto empiezan los recortes, tu mente sólo piensa en aprovechar lo que puede quedar al alza. Giro efectuado.

Esto es así. Da rabia, pero para no arriesgarse hay que asumir perderse los últimos coletazos, que pueden ser más o menos suculentos, del movimiento alcista. En estas fechas amigos y familiares me han preguntado acerca de que hacer con su cartera y yo me he mojado con la vista puesta en unos meses, evitando el corto plazo. Las primeras muestras de desacuerdo están llegando, pero sólo será hasta dentro de un tiempo cuando comprobaremos si me he equivocado, que también es posible.


----------



## TenienteDan (4 Ene 2013)

Claca dijo:


> Me las miro durante el finde, descuida. Eso si el nerviosismo que reboso me lo permite, que los reyes están ya aquí



Muchas gracias compañero. Para cuando puedas . 

Un saludo y felices reyes


----------



## juanfer (4 Ene 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Si el SP se pone en 1480 tocando máximos anteriores .............. no seré yo quien meta cortos ahí.
> 
> Tengo como regla no ir corto cuando hay sucesión de máximos y mínimos crecientes.
> 
> Prefiero el DAX tocando 200 pipos más arriba. Ahí sí con todo lo gordo.



El Dax tiene pendiente un gap de 100 pipos pero no hay manera, los hdp estan tonteando todo el tiempo, subiendolo un poco y bajandolo poquito.

Bertok va a tener razon.


----------



## villares (4 Ene 2013)

Que les parece?
Interstitial - Noticia

.......... "Los pronósticos subestimaron significativamente el aumento del desempleo y la caída de la demanda interior con la consolidación fiscal", reconocen Blanchard, y el coautor del informe, Daniel Leigh.
El economista jefe admite que el aumento de la deuda griega a pesar de los recortes de gasto fue mayor de lo esperado según los estudios realizados al principio de la crisis.
Según señaló 'The Wall Street Journal', constatar el efecto de estos errores habría llevado a la entidad a recomendar medidas de austeridad menos severas en el caso de España y Portugal para evitar así un deterioro masivo de las economías de estos países como en el caso de Grecia.
Blanchard y Leigh señalan que los pronósticos del FMI *utilizaron multiplicadores fiscales de 0,5, cuando en realidad la cifra sería de 1,5,* lo que significa que por un dólar que recorta el Ejecutivo de su presupuesto cuesta a la economía del país 1,5 dólares.


----------



## Krim (5 Ene 2013)

Bertok lleva hablando del gran guanazo desde Agosto, así que, lo siento, sus avisos me los tomo con una pizca de sal. Evidentemente, algún día vendrá el guanazo y tendrá razón (en realidad, es lo que yo esperaba también), pero sinceramente, eso me parece jugar a ser el Marca de la bolsa, que anuncia 50 fichajes para el Madrid, y, por cojones, alguno acierta.


----------



## azkunaveteya (5 Ene 2013)

os recomiendo. porque estoy de acuerdo con lo que dice ahora:


http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/329291-guru-de-bolsa-forocoches.html


----------



## atman (5 Ene 2013)

bertok dijo:


> No me gusta porque no me imagino a la peña haciendo el chorra en el salón con una pantalla de 60 pulgadas.
> 
> EMHO la interacción gestual con los dispositivos está muerta.
> 
> Otra cosa es la interacción por la voz. Confío en que sea un estándar y paradigma en el uso de la tecnología en pocos años.



No, el aparatito no es para eso. Está pensado básicamente para sustituir al ratón y al trackpad. Básicamente, para matarlos. Mientras esos apuntadores son bidimensionales, este es tridimensional y mucho más preciso (hasta 0,01mm.) y más pequeño que un trackpad. Así que la idea sería integrarlo en su lugar, o crear un híbrido que sirva para ambas cosas.

Han cogido la tecnología del Kindle y la han mejorado y afinado. Pero han reducido su radio de acción/detección a un "globo" de unos 65 cm. de diámetro desde una distancia máxima de un metro.

Desde mi punto de vista... el problema no está en el puntero... sino en su operador. ¿qué precisión seremos capaces de aplicar a nuestros dedos suspendidos en el aire en lugar de apoyados en una superficie?

Respecto a la tecnología de voz... ¿como dices en palabras qué punto exacto de una foto quieres estirar, o cambiar de color y a cual? Es mucho más rápido así. Además, la tecnología de voz tiene muchas problemas que resolver aún, sobre todo en la interacción con mujeres... "selecciona _eso_ y muévelo _allí_" no es una orden computable...


----------



## tarrito (5 Ene 2013)

atman dijo:


> Además, la tecnología de voz tiene muchas problemas que resolver aún, sobre todo en la interacción con mujeres... "selecciona _eso_ y muévelo _allí_" no es una orden computable...



:Aplauso: :XX:

"ponlo en la derecha ... nooo en esa derecha No, en la OTRA derecha" :ouch:
:XX:


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (5 Ene 2013)

Claca dijo:


> Me las miro durante el finde, descuida. Eso si el nerviosismo que reboso me lo permite, que los reyes están ya aquí




Pues déjale un gráfico a Melchor, que no sabe el hombre si vender ya el oro.


----------



## atman (5 Ene 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Para valientes, World Moto (símbolo FARE). Recibo todos los días un claim recomendando invertir para x4 en cuestión de un rato.



Para pelis de miedo, mire, hasta la matanza de texas 17 versión doblada al polaco...

La mejor opción: pones 10k lerus, compras a partes iguales acciones de 10 pennystocks que veas que están calentando y a esperar a ver si hay suerte y dos de ellas salen bien antes de que todas se hundan. En ese lote puede usted meter a este _chav_.


----------



## Janus (5 Ene 2013)

atman dijo:


> No, el aparatito no es para eso. Está pensado básicamente para sustituir al ratón y al trackpad. Básicamente, para matarlos. Mientras esos apuntadores son bidimensionales, este es tridimensional y mucho más preciso (hasta 0,01mm.) y más pequeño que un trackpad. Así que la idea sería integrarlo en su lugar, o crear un híbrido que sirva para ambas cosas.
> 
> Han cogido la tecnología del Kindle y la han mejorado y afinado. Pero han reducido su radio de acción/detección a un "globo" de unos 65 cm. de diámetro desde una distancia máxima de un metro.
> 
> ...



Bertok debe estar pensando en un rabo que habla y tiene telepatia digital. De esto sabe poco, es mas experto en tapizados trincheriles.
Efectivamente esta tecnologia va a permitir explorar nuevos conceptos de experiencia de usuario que crearan un mercado ad-hoc. En eso los americanos son brillantes. No es una tecnologia para seleccionar un canal de TV, es obvio.

Amigo Krim, no le meta caña al ilustre Bertok que luego lo paga con un servidor. Esta en un proceso de autoconfirmacion empeñado en adelantar una serie de eventos que efectivamente van a llegar pero requieren su tiempo. Pero es buen tipo una vez que se entiende su manera de pensar. Ayer mismo tuvo un gran acierto al permitirse entrar a postear en el hilo del oro para recomendar salirse de largos de inmediato. Consiguio que la peña vendiese mas y Janus pudiese recoger un buen reward esta mañana despues de su running y zumo de naranja (cantada en directo tanto la entrada como la salida).

Bertok, al jatropico dale hasta en la barba. Cuanto mas se revuelve mas acierta en sus cortilargos. De verdad, vengo apreciando que darle caña es una especie de estimulo que le encoragina hasta que trata de demostrarnos su arsenal de tacticas. Sabe mas de lo que parece pero miente mas que habla. Y efectivamente no tiene 30 cm, ni 3 cm tampoco. Los peruanos no deben andar muy bien de colita a la vista de los troles que por alli abundan (vamos, que son pocahontas pero en feo).


----------



## ponzi (5 Ene 2013)

El presidente de Damm ha incrementado su paquete en Pescanova.


http://www.elboletin.com/smartphone2/index.php?noticia=67693


----------



## Lechu (5 Ene 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> El presidente de Damm ha incrementado su paquete en Pescanova.
> 
> 
> Elboletin.com - Noticias última hora



Buenos dias

Por si interesa 

PESCANOVA - Página 2 - Foros de Bolsa: Foro de DIAS DE BOLSA


----------



## @@strom (5 Ene 2013)

La que se está poniendo bonita es Adolfo Dominguez:rolleye:


----------



## ponzi (5 Ene 2013)

@@strom dijo:


> La que se está poniendo bonita es Adolfo Dominguez:rolleye:



La empresa esta muy barata,menos de 40 mill de eu y su activo corriente son 90 mill,suficiente para pagar la deuda.Tiene 2 problemas: Por un lado su cifra de negocio ha caido en picado y por otro algunos costes fijos como la mano de obra siguen intactos.Por estas dos razones llevan varios trimestres dando perdidas.Este verano la mencione


----------



## bertok (5 Ene 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Bertok lleva hablando del gran guanazo desde Agosto, así que, lo siento, sus avisos me los tomo con una pizca de sal. Evidentemente, algún día vendrá el guanazo y tendrá razón (en realidad, es lo que yo esperaba también), pero sinceramente, eso me parece jugar a ser el Marca de la bolsa, que anuncia 50 fichajes para el Madrid, y, por cojones, alguno acierta.



Respeto su opinión pero no se confunda: cuando la bolsa se pegue la hostia no saldré sacando pecho con el ya lo dije.

Lo he explicado muchas veces pero lo haré otra vez más: El gran guanazo es porque a medio soy bajista (aunque cada vez menos, la verdad). Esto no evita las operaciones intradía al alza o a la baja totalmente consistentes con una estrategia de trading que no tiene nada que ver con el medio plazo.

Dos apuntes:

1. - Hasta Octubre llevaba el mejor año de siempre (llevo en esto desde 1996). Unas malas operaciones han hecho que haya cerrado con el 2º mejor año de mi serie.

2. - Estoy buscando una cartera de medio / largo plazo y todavía no lo he conseguido.

Ojalá siga errando :: y ganando en intradía. Pero no va a ser posible porque no voy a compartir con hacienda gran parte de mis plusvis.

Que te vaya bien.


----------



## bertok (5 Ene 2013)

atman dijo:


> No, el aparatito no es para eso. Está pensado básicamente para sustituir al ratón y al trackpad. Básicamente, para matarlos. Mientras esos apuntadores son bidimensionales, este es tridimensional y mucho más preciso (hasta 0,01mm.) y más pequeño que un trackpad. Así que la idea sería integrarlo en su lugar, o crear un híbrido que sirva para ambas cosas.
> 
> Han cogido la tecnología del Kindle y la han mejorado y afinado. Pero han reducido su radio de acción/detección a un "globo" de unos 65 cm. de diámetro desde una distancia máxima de un metro.
> 
> ...



Gracias por la explicación pero más allá de la frikada no le veo mucha utilidad al cacharro.


----------



## bertok (5 Ene 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Bertok debe estar pensando en un rabo que habla y tiene telepatia digital. De esto sabe poco, es mas experto en tapizados trincheriles.
> Efectivamente esta tecnologia va a permitir explorar nuevos conceptos de experiencia de usuario que crearan un mercado ad-hoc. En eso los americanos son brillantes. No es una tecnologia para seleccionar un canal de TV, es obvio.
> 
> Amigo Krim, no le meta caña al ilustre Bertok que luego lo paga con un servidor. Esta en un proceso de autoconfirmacion empeñado en adelantar una serie de eventos que efectivamente van a llegar pero requieren su tiempo. Pero es buen tipo una vez que se entiende su manera de pensar. Ayer mismo tuvo un gran acierto al permitirse entrar a postear en el hilo del oro para recomendar salirse de largos de inmediato. Consiguio que la peña vendiese mas y Janus pudiese recoger un buen reward esta mañana despues de su running y zumo de naranja (cantada en directo tanto la entrada como la salida).
> ...



Cuando estudies un poco más, vienes y me lo cuentas ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Ene 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Gracias por la explicación pero más allá de la frikada no le veo mucha utilidad al cacharro.



Siempre se le podrá sacar aplicaciones en la industria del entretenimiento de adultos..... :fiufiu: ::


----------



## bertok (5 Ene 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Siempre se le podrá sacar aplicaciones en la industria del entretenimiento de adultos..... :fiufiu: ::



Para los quieroynopuedo ::

Mejor en vivo y en real (sin / con $). :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## bertok (5 Ene 2013)

Hacia la ruina desde la euforia - LLENO DE ENERGA - Cotizalia.com


----------



## bertok (5 Ene 2013)

2013. Hacienda mete un buen palo a los CFD. Vale la pena seguir con ellos?


----------



## bertok (5 Ene 2013)

Janus, aquí tienes un montón de material

Mineras Junior


----------



## Janus (5 Ene 2013)

@@strom dijo:


> La que se está poniendo bonita es Adolfo Dominguez:rolleye:



Ha superado la MM200 pero tiene un problema importante en el volumen porque menea 12000 euros por sesión.

Por cierto, enviando desde Apple Tapatalk.


----------



## Janus (5 Ene 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Janus, aquí tienes un montón de material
> 
> Mineras Junior



Si quieres hacer dinero ganso ponte en el radar los siguientes:

Chesapeake.
Valero
Pioneer Resources
Encana
Devon
National Oilwell
Ivanhoe Energy (esto va a ser un pelotazo tremendo si bien las comisiones son caras)
Basic Energy Services
Hercules offshore


Janus anticipó los rallies de Carboneras y Solares. El de las solares ya está en marcha, el del carbón a puntito y con tiempo el mundo energético usano va a reventar. El gas natural usano está subiendo y los referentes del mercado ya no contratan "puts" para cubrirse ante bajadas (lo tienen muy claro). Usa está chutando hacia arriba y eso se va a notar muy sensiblemente en el mundo de la producción energética.

Ahí queda el aviso para la forería. El resto ya es pericia de cada uno.


----------



## Paquillo (5 Ene 2013)

Janus, la entrada en el oro se me ha escapado, los cortos en la plata salieron de lujo, gracias por tus aportaciones al hilo, esta claro que sin tus comentarios este hiló no sería lo mismo.


----------



## Janus (5 Ene 2013)

Paquillo dijo:


> Janus, la entrada en el oro se me ha escapado, los cortos en la plata salieron de lujo, gracias por tus aportaciones al hilo, esta claro que sin tus comentarios este hiló no sería lo mismo.



Espero que pienses lo mismo cuando pierdas pasta .... que sucederá seguro :o

Gracias ........... y a por el carbón.


----------



## Paquillo (5 Ene 2013)

No te procupes llevo en el mundo de la bolsa 1 año, y ahora es cuando estoy empezando a ganar algo de dinero, te aseguro que ya se lo que es perder.


----------



## bertok (5 Ene 2013)

Quiere gastar más.

Obama advierte de consecuencias catastrficas si EEUU no eleva techo deuda


----------



## Janus (5 Ene 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Quiere gastar más.
> 
> Obama advierte de consecuencias catastrficas si EEUU no eleva techo deuda



Me suena mucho a las ideas zapateriles. La verdad es que los americanos para una vez que eligen a un negro, miren que hay muchos donde elegir, se han lucido. No vuelve a salir uno ni con betún blanco en el periodo electoral.

¿o es que son muy listos y realmente van a declarar suspensión de pagos a los chinos?.

Ellos empezaron la crisis y ellos serán los que la muevan a otro escalón diferente. La energía va a reventar por arriba, al tiempo.


----------



## vermer (5 Ene 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Bertok lleva hablando del gran guanazo desde Agosto, así que, lo siento, sus avisos me los tomo con una pizca de sal. Evidentemente, algún día vendrá el guanazo y tendrá razón (en realidad, es lo que yo esperaba también), pero sinceramente, eso me parece jugar a ser el Marca de la bolsa, que anuncia 50 fichajes para el Madrid, y, por cojones, alguno acierta.



Comentario poco elegante y poco acertado en mi opinion. Los novatos en un foro o en un hilo debemos ser mas considerados con los veteranos que lo sostienen y se mojan aportando datos y arriesgando su opinion, nos guste mas o menos. Mucho más si piensas que bertok trata de que no se arriesgue más de la cuenta. Creo que este hilo lo leemos unos cuantos novatos en bolsa y la llamada a la prudencia de bertok y otros ilustres foreros es de agradecer enormemente. Cuesta mucho ganar y ahorrar dinerin, como para arriesgarlo fácilmente....a no ser que se esté obsesionado con dar el pelotazo. Algo muy cañí y que nos ha arruinado como país, y a muchos a título individual

Por lo demás, te quedas sólo en la crítica. Un saludo


----------



## bertok (5 Ene 2013)

vermer dijo:


> Comentario poco elegante y poco acertado en mi opinion. Los novatos en un foro o en un hilo debemos ser mas considerados con los veteranos que lo sostienen y se mojan aportando datos y arriesgando su opinion, nos guste mas o menos. Mucho más si piensas que bertok trata de que no se arriesgue más de la cuenta. Creo que este hilo lo leemos unos cuantos novatos en bolsa y la llamada a la prudencia de bertok y otros ilustres foreros es de agradecer enormemente. Cuesta mucho ganar y ahorrar dinerin, como para arriesgarlo fácilmente....a no ser que se esté obsesionado con dar el pelotazo. Algo muy cañí y que nos ha arruinado como país, y a muchos a título individual
> 
> Por lo demás, te quedas sólo en la crítica. Un saludo



Sé que mi opinión no agrada a todo el mundo, tal vez a una pequeña parte porque retirarse de la fiesta no le gusta a nadie y menos que se lo digan (!!! se habrá visto cosa igual !!!).

La historia de la humanidad está repleta de falsos bellocinos de oro y legiones de humanos a su busca. Me entiendes ::, sálvate tú y después ya mirarás quién más se salva.

Suerte Vermer.


----------



## tarrito (5 Ene 2013)

pues esperen que vuelva el Maestro Tonuel y sus comentarios ... se va a defecar la fémina del cánido


----------



## Janus (5 Ene 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Sé que mi opinión no agrada a todo el mundo, tal vez a una pequeña parte porque retirarse de la fiesta no le gusta a nadie y menos que se lo digan (!!! se habrá visto cosa igual !!!).
> 
> La historia de la humanidad está repleta de falsos bellocinos de oro y legiones de humanos a su busca. Me entiendes ::, sálvate tú y después ya mirarás quién más se salva.
> 
> Suerte Vermer.



Are you angry?


----------



## Janus (5 Ene 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> pues esperen que vuelva el Maestro Tonuel y sus comentarios ... se va a defecar la fémina del cánido
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lechu (5 Ene 2013)

vermer dijo:


> Comentario poco elegante y poco acertado en mi opinion. Los novatos en un foro o en un hilo debemos ser mas considerados con los veteranos que lo sostienen y se mojan aportando datos y arriesgando su opinion, nos guste mas o menos. Mucho más si piensas que bertok trata de que no se arriesgue más de la cuenta. Creo que este hilo lo leemos unos cuantos novatos en bolsa y la llamada a la prudencia de bertok y otros ilustres foreros es de agradecer enormemente. Cuesta mucho ganar y ahorrar dinerin, como para arriesgarlo fácilmente....a no ser que se esté obsesionado con dar el pelotazo. Algo muy cañí y que nos ha arruinado como país, y a muchos a título individual
> 
> Por lo demás, te quedas sólo en la crítica. Un saludo




Muy bien

Si señor, tienes toda la razon :Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## tarrito (5 Ene 2013)

sí, sí ... de cachondeo

cuando venga el día en que "llore como pepino lo que no supo defender como guindilla" ... me lo cuenta :ouch:


----------



## Janus (5 Ene 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> sí, sí ... de cachondeo
> 
> cuando venga el día en que "llore como pepino lo que no supo defender como guindilla" ... me lo cuenta :ouch:



... para eso está el tener el dinero en Suiza. Para no llorar, no lamentar porque vale más pedir perdón que permiso.


----------



## hombre-mosca (5 Ene 2013)

[YOUTUBE]Ka9mfZbTFbk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## paulistano (5 Ene 2013)

bertok dijo:


> El gran guanazo es porque a medio soy bajista (aunque cada vez menos, la verdad)



Soy el único al que le choca ese "cada vez menos" de bertok??

Es un "cada vez menos"....Es menos bajista a medio y más bajista a largo.

Es un "cada vez menos"....menos bajista/guanista que antes?



Yo creo que estamos todos en una atmósfera optimista de pelotas.

Al final vendrá Paco con las rebajas y MUCHOS actuales propietarios de acciones como SAN o BBVA dentro de dos meses se echarán las manos a la cabeza diciendo: "pero si en navidades estaban a 6,30....cómo es que no vendí!!"

Tiempo al tiempo y Stop Loss a los mercados, es nuestro condón...no lo usen y luego ya saben lo que pasa:fiufiu:


----------



## Janus (5 Ene 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Soy el único al que le choca ese "cada vez menos" de bertok??
> 
> Es un "cada vez menos"....Es menos bajista a medio y más bajista a largo.
> 
> ...




Al final largo y corriendo tras los precios.


----------



## ponzi (5 Ene 2013)

I+D de Pescanova


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SlpN54omw9o&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## bertok (5 Ene 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Soy el único al que le choca ese "cada vez menos" de bertok??
> 
> Es un "cada vez menos"....Es menos bajista a medio y más bajista a largo.
> 
> ...



Menos bajista a largo y conservo el bajista a medio.

Dentro de unos meses tendremos que dilema. Con los índices más abajo que ahora tendremos que decidir si los índices se van al alza en un ciclo primario alcista o si definitivamente se hunden. No va a ser nada sencillo tomar la decisión, si nos equivocamos y se nos va al alza, perderemos la ocasión porque ya no volverá a estar en esos niveles en muchos años. Si por el contrario, entramos con todo el cargador y se nos va a la baja, la putada es inmensa.

Buena estrategia sería:

1. - En nivel adecuado entrar con la mitad de la posición.

2. - Si se va a la baja: Vender asumiendo la minusvalía o esperar el suelo tras el desplome y promediar con el otro 50%.

3. - Si se va al alza, entrar más arriba en un recorte.

Va a ser necesario mojarse, siempre a medio/largo plazo.

Suerte.


----------



## ponzi (5 Ene 2013)

Otra smallcap con ratios y margenes bastante majos por unos 700 mill y con apenas deuda. Duro Felguera es del mismo sector que técnicas reunidas


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F0gyCq5NEo0&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Janus (5 Ene 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Menos bajista a largo y conservo el bajista a medio.
> 
> Dentro de unos meses tendremos que dilema. Con los índices más abajo que ahora tendremos que decidir si los índices se van al alza en un ciclo primario alcista o si definitivamente se hunden. No va a ser nada sencillo tomar la decisión, si nos equivocamos y se nos va al alza, perderemos la ocasión porque ya no volverá a estar en esos niveles en muchos años. Si por el contrario, entramos con todo el cargador y se nos va a la baja, la putada es inmensa.
> 
> ...



Yo te pongo el número: Medio cargador en 7800 y el otro medio en 8400 posterior. Primer stop por debajo de 7190.


----------



## bertok (5 Ene 2013)

Otra llamada a la prudencia pero no olvidéis comprar, que se acaban !!!

Copio y pego de Knownuthing en Seguimientos de Ciclos en Rankia:

Hay mucha gente sorprendida, porque lo que sucede no es lo lógico ni lo esperable, pero es que la lógica y lo esperable suele ser lo contrario de lo que los mercados hacen. Yo no estoy sorprendido por lo que está ocurriendo. Ya dejé constancia hace un mes en el informe de diciembre (Informe de mercados de diciembre 2012 | Ciclo Inversor), que esperaba un dólar alcista y también dejé constancia aquí en Rankia en el hilo del oro (No es momento de comprar oro (22/25)), además de en el informe de diciembre, que los pronósticos mega-alcistas del oro eran muy prematuros y que a corto plazo el oro tenía pinta de seguir cayendo.

A mí no me ha sorprendido no porque tenga un conocimiento profundo de los mercados, o porque sepa más economía que los expertos o porque entienda la política americana al dedillo, sino porque lo que está sucediendo es lo que los ciclos me estaban mostrando, un dólar que tocaba fondo y un oro que no termina de hacerlo.

Los tipos son intocables porque obligaría a la FED a deshacer su balance a toda pastilla y eso mataría la economía. Si los tipos suben al 2% la FED está obligada a hacer el inverso de la QE2 a toda velocidad o contemplar como la inflación se dispara y el mercado de bonos revienta. Mientras la FED mantenga el control los tipos se quedan a cero como llevan en Japón décadas.

Como dicen los americanos, la FED se las ha apañado para pintar el suelo de la habitación hasta una esquina donde está atrapada (paint themselves to a corner). El experimento se acerca a su fin, pero antes veremos cosas que no creíamos posibles.
Lo siguiente que me muestran los ciclos es el hundimiento de las bolsas, todas las del mundo mundial (excepto la de Venezuela tal vez, que está a punto de reventar por arriba debido a la hiperinflación). Y tiene sentido, porque la FED va a tener que elegir entre defender los bonos o defender la bolsa, así que todos los que tienen depositada su fe en Bernanke se van a cagar por la pata abajo, porque la elección es obvia.
Estamos viendo fugas de la gente que se quita de en medio ante la que se avecina, y los desacuerdos en la FED son lógicos ante la elección que se plantea entre la sartén y el fuego. Dada la situación del mercado de bonos, el refugio lógico es el dólar, a pesar de lo que le están haciendo, y se están encargando de que el oro no lo sea a base de atizarle para abajo casi a diario. La manipulación del mercado del oro no es que sea obvia, sino que es burda, les importa un bledo que sea evidente, porque tienen prisa. Mientras los bancos centrales siguen comprando oro y cuanto más barato mejor.

*La subida del dólar y el impacto del tsunami deflacionario en bolsas le permitirá a Bernanke lanzar la QE5 antes del verano e imprimir como loco (QE3+QE4+QE5). Cuando el dólar lo acuse, probablemente la FED pierda el control de la situación. Lo más probable es una masacre en el mercado de bonos como no se ha visto desde lo de Argentina en los 90, acompañado de una inflación brutal y el oro finalmente entrando en burbuja exponencial.
*
*Entre medias prohibirán los cortos en todo y la represión financiera se volverá brutal. Poco menos que será delito vender bonos o acciones y gravado con fuertes impuestos. 
El pequeño inversor será despojado y expulsado de los mercados y los brokers pequeños y medianos quebrarán en masa. Es posible que muchos gobiernos prohiban tener oro de inversión o le pongan fuertes impuestos.
*
Si consiguen tranquilizar el terremoto tendremos para otro ciclo de cuatro años a la japonesa. Si no tendremos Reset, o como le llaman algunos Endgame, y asistiremos a la muerte del dinero fiat completándose el expolio y la destrucción de las clases medias y el inicio de una nueva era, donde Occidente ya no llevará la voz cantante.

Curioso como han acertado los Mayas. El cambio de ciclo ha tenido lugar y casi nadie se ha dado cuenta. 2013 va a ser un año interesante.


----------



## bertok (5 Ene 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Yo te pongo el número: Medio cargador en 7800 y el otro medio en 8400 posterior. Primer stop por debajo de 7190.



Ese sesgo te hará perder mucho dinero. Aprende del pasado 8:

Sé prudente, no aguantarás minusvalías hasta 7190 ::::::


----------



## Janus (5 Ene 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Ese sesgo te hará perder mucho dinero. Aprende del pasado 8:
> 
> Sé prudente, no aguantarás minusvalías hasta 7190 ::::::



Vengo cuidando bastante bien mi dinero y ayudando a otros a ganarlo. Gracias, sir.


----------



## diosmercado (5 Ene 2013)

Bertok menos guanista...? apaga y vamonos, se enfria un espiritu del hilo.

Saludos compañero!!!


----------



## bertok (5 Ene 2013)

diosmercado dijo:


> Bertok menos guanista...? apaga y vamonos, se enfria un espiritu del hilo.
> 
> Saludos compañero!!!



Amigo, hay 2 escenarios

1. - Que se les vaya de las manos y peguemos el reventón sin retorno. En este caso, tras la primera caída seguiremos a la baja. Tonuel será nuestro pastor hasta los 3000, ANHQV será su apostol .......

2. - Que lo apuren y salgan inflacionando como siempre. En este caso, tras la primera caida comenzaremos a ir al alza a lo bestia.

Siempre he defendido el primer escenario pero el segundo escenario es bastante probable.

En cualquier caso, nada volverá a ser como fue y el 99% de la población no sabe lo que ésto significa.

Suerte compañero.


----------



## ponzi (6 Ene 2013)

Como veis el grafico de duro felguera?No tiene deuda neta y esta cotizando a precios muy atractivos.Si contamos solo sus resultados esta a per 7 si ademas añadimos la caja nos vamos a per 5. Ademas todos los dividendos los reparte en metalico


----------



## Latigo (6 Ene 2013)

¿Cuál es la actividad de duro felguera?

¿Cómo van las ventas?

¿Esta despidiendo gente?

Una empresa que va bien no despide, crecen las ventas y se dedica a un sector que no sea muy maduro (margenes pequeños)


----------



## Sin_Perdón (6 Ene 2013)

Ostia p.uta Bertok con el comentario anterior. 

Este tal Knownuthing de Rankia, lo sigues de hace tiempo? es fiable en sus pronósticos? porque me has dejado el cuerpo tal que el lunes vendo todas las CA y Nokia en perdidas y me pongo corto en ETFs doble apalancados "ad eternum" :8::8::8::8::8:

Desde mi punto de vista el analisis tiene bastante sentido. Solo hay que ver que el último QE3 no ha tenido apenas repercusión en las bolsas, y que por lo visto en la última reunión de la FED había bastantes voces contrarias a permitir que siga la politica del tio Ben más allá de este año. Las tensiones en el mercado de bonos US son las que, desde luego, desencadenarán todo el tsunami financiero, eso lo tengo claro ( IMHO ).


----------



## ponzi (6 Ene 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Como veis el grafico de duro felguera?No tiene deuda neta y esta cotizando a precios muy atractivos.Si contamos solo sus resultados esta a per 7 si ademas añadimos la caja nos vamos a per 5. Ademas todos los dividendos los reparte en metalico



Una empresa que vale 700 mill con una caja de 400-500 mill y que es capaz de ganar 50-100 mill al año 

http://investing.businessweek.com/r...dataset=balanceSheet&period=Q&currency=native


----------



## ponzi (6 Ene 2013)

Latigo dijo:


> ¿Cuál es la actividad de duro felguera?
> 
> ¿Cómo van las ventas?
> 
> ...



Segun he visto su principal sector es el energetico,se parece bastante a tecnicas reunidas. Todas las empresas despiden a gente es mas una redistribucion geografica de sus factores productivos y viendo cono esta españa tiene su logica.Solo tienen una pega y es que su facturacion respecto a 2008 ha descendido sin embargo sus beneficios han aumentado y con ello sus margenes.


----------



## FranR (6 Ene 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Como veis el grafico de duro felguera?No tiene deuda neta y esta cotizando a precios muy atractivos.Si contamos solo sus resultados esta a per 7 si ademas añadimos la caja nos vamos a per 5. Ademas todos los dividendos los reparte en metalico



No hace ni dos semanas le hice un análisis a un conocido 5.09-5.29 a no mucho tardar.


----------



## ponzi (6 Ene 2013)

FranR dijo:


> No hace ni dos semanas le hice un análisis a un conocido 5.09-5.29 a no mucho tardar.



Muchas gracias.A lp deberia valer al menos 6 pero son suposiciones. Por lo visto es un sector bastante ciclico,sus resultados dependen de los proyectos que sean capaces de adjudicarse y en ese aspecto parece que tecnicas reunidas se ha movido mas rapido.


----------



## ponzi (6 Ene 2013)

http://www.lne.es/asturama/2012/11/21/vuelta-mundo-duro-felguera/1329898.html


El 96% de los contratos vienen del exterior, 100 años han tardado en lanzarse a la aventura y cotiza desde 1902.


----------



## Claca (6 Ene 2013)

Evolución del DAX respecto al BUND y zona de techo:







En el supuesto de que todavía quede un tramito al alza que active el segundo alcista (no aparece en el gráfico), imaginad lo fuerte que podría llegar a ser la corrección posterior aún manteniendo el escenario pepónico de largo plazo.


----------



## SMAUG (6 Ene 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Como veis el grafico de duro felguera?No tiene deuda neta y esta cotizando a precios muy atractivos.Si contamos solo sus resultados esta a per 7 si ademas añadimos la caja nos vamos a per 5. Ademas todos los dividendos los reparte en metalico



Buenas Ponzi,

Parece ser que una buena parte de la caja es debida a los anticipos de los contratos adjudicados. 

Por técnico lleva desde Noviembre luchando con la directriz bajista que viene desde máximos del 2009, 
De entrar, esperaría un poco más abajo, a que tocara la base del canal alcista en corto plazo.


----------



## ponzi (6 Ene 2013)

SMAUG dijo:


> Buenas Ponzi,
> 
> Parece ser que una buena parte de la caja es debida a los anticipos de los contratos adjudicados.
> 
> ...



Desconocia eso del sector.Al margen de eso la verdad es que apenas tiene deuda. Yo la tengo en el radar desde el verano pero aun no me he atrevido a entrar


----------



## bertok (6 Ene 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Ostia p.uta Bertok con el comentario anterior.
> 
> Este tal Knownuthing de Rankia, lo sigues de hace tiempo? es fiable en sus pronósticos? porque me has dejado el cuerpo tal que el lunes vendo todas las CA y Nokia en perdidas y me pongo corto en ETFs doble apalancados "ad eternum" :8::8::8::8::8:
> 
> Desde mi punto de vista el analisis tiene bastante sentido. Solo hay que ver que el último QE3 no ha tenido apenas repercusión en las bolsas, y que por lo visto en la última reunión de la FED había bastantes voces contrarias a permitir que siga la politica del tio Ben más allá de este año. Las tensiones en el mercado de bonos US son las que, desde luego, desencadenarán todo el tsunami financiero, eso lo tengo claro ( IMHO ).



Si lees los hilos de rankia te cagas. Es un forero con un nivelazo.

Viene muy malo en la bolsa y peor en la economia de la calle.


----------



## SMAUG (6 Ene 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Desconocia eso del sector.Al margen de eso la verdad es que apenas tiene deuda. Yo la tengo en el radar desde el verano pero aun no me he atrevido a entrar



Yo también la tengo en el radar desde hace una temporada pero de momento la tengo descartada. 

De todos modos, si FranR subiera un pequeño análisis sería muy de agredecer.


----------



## Janus (6 Ene 2013)

Betun amigos, es betun lo que viene.

Nunca desestimen el poder del establisment para manejar expectativas. Os recomiendo que leais con detenimiento el siguiente link. Es crema de la mejor:

Bernanke's Legacy Problem - Business Insider

Estamos en un momento en el que estamos muy pegados a techos relevantes tras unas subidas intensas. Lo que se impone es una correccion pero no tiene que ser nada apocaliptico. Nadie sabe si en el largo esto se va a 3000 o a 20000. Antes ojos que cerebro sobre todo en algo tan manipulable. Sospecho mas la segunda cifra que la primera porque no lo van a permitir y la hiperinflacion debera aparecer.

No se dejen llevar por los sensacionalismos en ambos sentidos. Para eso estan las aseveraciones de Bernie en el link adjunto.
Es una realidad y lo sigue siendo, que se puede ganar dinero todos los dias. Sobran ejemplos y los estamos viendo en directo en el hilo. Poco importa que sea hacia arriba o hacia abajo. Si esto se fuera a por 3000, el mercado nos daria los avisos correspondientes, como siempre.

Sigo por aqui a ver si veo a los Reyes y les robo unos regalos.


----------



## ponzi (6 Ene 2013)

SMAUG dijo:


> Yo también la tengo en el radar desde hace una temporada pero de momento la tengo descartada.
> 
> De todos modos, si FranR subiera un pequeño análisis sería muy de agredecer.



Yo estaba entre esta y Pescanova. Como comprendo mejor el mundillo de la pesca al final me lance a por Pescanova.Empresas industriales como duro o tecnicas que funcionan llave en mano tienen demasiadas cosas que no comprendo


----------



## SMAUG (6 Ene 2013)

¿Alguien sigue Allianz?

La veo muy apetecible para unos cortos, está muy sobrecomprada y en niveles de una resistencia que ha funcionado muy bien desde el 2004 (110€), además está en la parte alta del canal en corto plazo.


----------



## paulistano (6 Ene 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Viene muy malo en la bolsa y peor en la economia de la calle.



Lo primero sólo los de arriba lo saben...especulación pura y dura.

A lo segundo, no es que venga malo...es que ya está malo. Ayer el veterinario fiando un saco de comida para gato de 15 euros....el individuo estaba pendiente de cobrar la nómina...vamos, que algunos no tienen ni 15 euros sueltosienso:

De ponzi me acordé el otro día en la carnicería, una señora comprando dos lonchas de york, seis de chorizo finitas, y preguntando que por cuanto iba la cuenta...

Y el otro día hablando con el dueño de uno de los grupos hosteleros más importantes de MAdrid, diciéndome que este era el 23º mes seguido bajando de facturación mes a mes....

Amiguetes que te cuentan que en su empresa no se hace ni el huevo y que les van a bajar el sueldo si o si.

En definitiva, no hay más que preguntar en restaurantes, comercios, etc...para crearse una idea de cómo está el consumo en general...

Y en mi opinión, *CONSUMO y PRODUCTIVIDAD* son las herramientas necesarias para salir de esta (sin entrar en castucidades guillotinables variadas):cook:


PD: Para los gin adictos....me he calzado una Nº209....:Aplauso:


----------



## boquiman (6 Ene 2013)

bertok dijo:


> ...............
> 
> Si no tendremos Reset, o como le llaman algunos Endgame, y asistiremos a la muerte del dinero fiat completándose el expolio y la destrucción de las clases medias y el inicio de una nueva era, donde Occidente ya no llevará la voz cantante.



Bertok, me imagino que con el EndGame te refieres a este artículo de Raoul Pal:

The End Game


----------



## Janus (6 Ene 2013)

Claca dijo:


> Evolución del DAX respecto al BUND y zona de techo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El último gran techo fue creado en unos 6 meses, suficiente para una tremenda distribución.

Sorprende, no sé por qué ya que es manipulación pura y dura, que el ciclo bajista de esta megacrisis ha sido menor en profundidad que el que aconteción en la crisis de comienzos del XXI.

Ahí se va a poder ganar bastante dinero tanto en DAX como en las empresas internas del índice (sobre todo consumo).


----------



## diosmercado (6 Ene 2013)

Mañana a seguir subiendo, al menos eso anticipa el tase.


----------



## juanfer (6 Ene 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Amigo, hay 2 escenarios
> 
> 1. - Que se les vaya de las manos y peguemos el reventón sin retorno. En este caso, tras la primera caída seguiremos a la baja. Tonuel será nuestro pastor hasta los 3000, ANHQV será su apostol .......
> 
> ...




Bertok no me creo que vayas a estar todo el año en la trinchera.


----------



## ponzi (6 Ene 2013)

Como veis Exor,Repsol y Alba?


----------



## torrefacto (6 Ene 2013)

Como veis DIA ?? Ya vendí hace unas semanas con jugosas plusvalías, pero lleva 1 año en canal alcista, quizas ya tiendan a que haya corrección , que pensais?


----------



## Latigo (6 Ene 2013)

DIA se beneficia de la crisis pero este año puede ser de otros valores muy castigados como ACS, FCC, Iberdrola


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Ene 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Como veis Exor,Repsol y Alba?



¿ya se ha metido contologordo en las tres? ::


----------



## R3v3nANT (6 Ene 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿ya se ha metido contologordo en las tres? ::



Hay que vigilar donde se mete uno, nunca sabes que te vas a encontrar ::


----------



## Latigo (6 Ene 2013)

Repsol puede subir un 20%, las demás no las sigo


----------



## ponzi (6 Ene 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿ya se ha metido contologordo en las tres? ::



Aun no ,esta vez pregunto antes de entrar .La verdad es que me estan haciendo ojitos.El negocio que mas me gusta es el de Exor tiene unos roe y roa que son la creme de la creme este verano la espere a 13 pero cuando quise darme cuenta se disparo.Por valor intrinseco Alba es la que esta mas barata y repsol estoy convencido que vale mas, fijo que sacan algo de argentina aunque sean solo 3000 mill.


----------



## Janus (6 Ene 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Aun no ,esta vez pregunto antes de entrar .La verdad es que me estan haciendo ojitos.El negocio que mas me gusta es el de Exor tiene unos roe y roa que son la creme de la creme este verano la espere a 13 pero cuando quise darme cuenta se disparo.Por valor intrinseco Alba es la que esta mas barata y repsol estoy convencido que vale mas, fijo que sacan algo de argentina aunque sean solo 3000 mill.



Amigo, carbón+sol+energía. Si quiere cortos, espera a que Apple rompa la clavicular.

En el radar, los metales en su versión empresa privada.


----------



## ponzi (6 Ene 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Amigo, carbón+sol+energía. Si quiere cortos, espera a que Apple rompa la clavicular.
> 
> En el radar, los metales en su versión empresa privada.



En energia tienes a duro felguera con una buena caja pero creo que no te gustaba mucho y aun no se porque.Hay mucha diferencia entre estos y tecnicas reunidas?


----------



## elnorte (6 Ene 2013)

los bancos colocan a los suyos... en los gobiernos: diarioseconomicos: ¿Quién supervisa el sistema financiero español?


----------



## ponzi (6 Ene 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Amigo, carbón+sol+energía. Si quiere cortos, espera a que Apple rompa la clavicular.
> 
> En el radar, los metales en su versión empresa privada.



Hablando de mineras tengo un amigo que es aficionado a los metales y que no se le da nada mal ese mundillo, me ha recomendado una que tiene bastante buena pinta.


http://investing.businessweek.com/research/stocks/snapshot/snapshot.asp?ticker=ERA:FP


----------



## Janus (6 Ene 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> En energia tienes a duro felguera con una buena caja pero creo que no te gustaba mucho y aun no se porque.Hay mucha diferencia entre estos y tecnicas reunidas?



Hay motivos de índole ético que me impiden invertir en esa empresa. Analiza quién es su presidente, qué hace, dónde está, .....


----------



## SMAUG (6 Ene 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Amigo, carbón+sol+energía. Si quiere cortos, espera a que Apple rompa la clavicular.
> 
> En el radar, los metales en su versión empresa privada.



Tiene muy mala pinta, con una previsible corrección en los índices y rondando ya muy cerca del soporte de 500 y la directriz bajista acercándose...Mucho me temo que se va para abajo, el partido se esta decantando para los bajistas, pero seguramente se decida con los resultados de finales de Enero.

Si el lunes rebota a los 535-540 fuera, ¿soltarías en estos nivels habiendo entrado en 505?

ty


----------



## Janus (6 Ene 2013)

SMAUG dijo:


> Tiene muy mala pinta, con una previsible corrección en los índices y rondando ya muy cerca del soporte de 500 y la directriz bajista acercándose...Mucho me temo que se va para abajo, el partido se esta decantando para los bajistas, pero seguramente se decida con los resultados de finales de Enero.
> 
> Si el lunes rebota a los 535-540 fuera, ¿soltarías en estos nivels habiendo entrado en 505?
> 
> ty



Yo quiero pensar que se puede ir algo por encima de 600 dolares al calor de algunos tirones alcistas aún en los índices. Después a corregir.

Yo pondría el stop unos 10 dolares por debajo del nivel de cotización.


----------



## Claca (6 Ene 2013)

SANTANDER, alcanza niveles de venta preventiva:







En el recorte se podrá comprobar si el suelo que parece estar gestando el SAN es bueno, pero por ahora es mejor mantenerse al margen. La directriz, demasiado acelerada, no tiene pinta de aguantar los ataques de volatilidad que le pueden entrar al valor llegados a estos precios.

El mercado está demasiado tranquilo como para pensar en la superación de la resistencia.


----------



## ponzi (6 Ene 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Hay motivos de índole ético que me impiden invertir en esa empresa. Analiza quién es su presidente, qué hace, dónde está, .....



Su biografia esta un poco difuminada, se que entro en duro gracias a su suegro y a base de talonario y una vez dentro ha tenido broncas con el antiguo presidente pero no encuentro nada al margen de una compra venta via acordeon donde un accionista no acabo bien parado.Por donde van los tiros??


http://www.empresasdeasturias.es/du...nclan-la-presidencia_1692_27_1823_0_1_in.html


----------



## Claca (6 Ene 2013)

TELEFONICA:







Tras dar un buen susto a los inversores más prudentes, sigue sin presentar buena cara, pues a pesar de haber anulado la estructura en impulsos permanece por debajo de la resistencia sin un suelo consolidado.

Por ahora el lateral de estos meses no tiene pinta de resolverse al alza, sino que lo más probable es que eventualmente vuelva a la baja tras este periodo de tregua correctiva. De momento, ni tocar.


----------



## ponzi (6 Ene 2013)

Claca dijo:


> TELEFONICA:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A mi me gusta mas tef que san.Viendo los vencimientos se deuda del san es probable que de algun que otro susto en 2013.Como ves exor,repsol,alba y duro felguera?


----------



## Claca (6 Ene 2013)

ELI LILLY:







Con los deberes hechos, ha alcanzado ya la resistencia y, si bien permanece acelerado, los indicadores semanales y mensuales advierten del más y que probable cambio de rumbo en el valor para los siguientes meses.

Personalmente creo que es hora de salir.


----------



## Claca (6 Ene 2013)

NHH (HOTELES):







Lo resumiré: por debajo de los 3,25, como si no existiera. No es que esté especialmente mal, pero es un valor que en distancias cortas resulta difícilmente gobernable y por ahora está muy lateral, así que no puedo mojarme sobre si hará tal o cual.


----------



## Claca (6 Ene 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> A mi me gusta mas tef que san.Viendo los vencimientos se deuda del san es probable que de algun que otro susto en 2013.Como ves exor,repsol,alba y duro felguera?



Hola, ponzi, feliz día de reyes 

El mercado en general apunta a sustos, eso es bien cierto. Sobre si TEF está mejor que el SAN y eso tarde o temprano se reflejará en el gráfico, sólo puedo decirte que mi forma de ver los valores sólo contempla lo que está pasando, no lo que sucederá, y por ahora lo que pasa es que en TEF no se advierte un suelo consolidado, lo cual me lleva a recomendar no entrar compradores. Fíjate que eso puede significar que en una semana el precio rompa la resistencia y active el giro, en cuyo caso cambiaría de chip habiendo perdido gran parte del recorrido, pero mi sistema es así, siempre con objetivos y puntos de salida definidos, eso hay que tenerlo muy claro, y mientras no aparezcan (otros tal vez sí los vean) yo me abstengo de operar.

Lo digo porque al final cada cual debe hacer caso a su propio criterio especulativo -en el caso de que haya una estadística exitosa que lo respalde-, porque muchas veces criterios igualmente acertados en el tiempo no son compatibles en un mismo momento.

En cuanto a los valores que citas, por hoy prefiero cerrar el chiringuito... a ver si mañana por la noche puedo echar un vistazo a esos y otros gráficos que tengo pendientes.

Que aproveche el roscón.


----------



## ponzi (6 Ene 2013)

Claca dijo:


> Hola, ponzi, feliz día de reyes
> 
> El mercado en general apunta a sustos, eso es bien cierto. Sobre si TEF está mejor que el SAN y eso tarde o temprano se reflejará en el gráfico, sólo puedo decirte que mi forma de ver los valores sólo contempla lo que está pasando, no lo que sucederá, y por ahora lo que pasa es que en TEF no se advierte un suelo consolidado, lo cual me lleva a recomendar no entrar compradores. Fíjate que eso puede significar que en una semana el precio rompa la resistencia y active el giro, en cuyo caso cambiaría de chip habiendo perdido gran parte del recorrido, pero mi sistema es así, siempre con objetivos y puntos de salida definidos, eso hay que tenerlo muy claro, y mientras no aparezcan (otros tal vez sí los vean) yo me abstengo de operar.
> 
> ...



Feliz día de reyes Estoy contigo Tef puede que este un poco verde y aunque si que es verdad que han hecho algunas cosas puede que no todo el monte sea orégano.A mi el san sinceramente me da miedo se le avecina un año como poco curiosete y a sus espaldas 60000 mill de capitalización que no parecen precisamente calderilla,puedo estar equivocado .Tef con 45000 mill de capitalización no parece que este demasiado cara. Yo creo Claca que tienes un buen metodo de análisis, mides bien el riesgo y eso en bolsa es la diferencia entre estar vivo o muerto.Al margen de mi opinión sobre cada empresa me gusta contrastar otros métodos o hipótesis ya que me baso sobre la premisa de que mi enfoque puede estar equivocado y 20 ojos ven mejor que dos


----------



## Janus (6 Ene 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Su biografia esta un poco difuminada, se que entro en duro gracias a su suegro y a base de talonario y una vez dentro ha tenido broncas con el antiguo presidente pero no encuentro nada al margen de una compra venta via acordeon donde un accionista no acabo bien parado.Por donde van los tiros??
> 
> 
> El Grupo Arrojo refuerza su poder en Duro tras abandonar Torres Incln la presidencia



Noticia en El Mundo.

_Al presidente de Duro Felguera no le está sonriendo la suerte en los últimos meses. Ramón Colao, asturiano de pura cepa –nacido en Grado–, se encuentra estos días en el ojo del huracán. La Fiscalía Anticorrupción investiga un supuesto soborno a una parte de la cúpula de Duro Felguera. Una denuncia anónima acusa a Ramón Colao, al consejero delegado, Antonio Bernardo Sirgo, y al director financiero, Mariano Blanc, de malvender en 1997 la filial Befesa y cobrar a cambio 1.800 millones de pesetas en Suiza. Los afectados han dejado el asunto en manos del bufete de Uría & Menéndez. Aunque no se ha descubierto la identidad de la acusación, las partes afectadas dirigen todas sus miradas hacia el ala crítica de la empresa. La dirección ha sido acusada de mala gestión y desde el verano pasado están intentando forzar la salida del actual equipo. Las sociedades de inversión Société Générale (14%), Beta Capital (10%), Chase Manhattan Bank (9,83%), Inter Atlantic Partner (7%) y Morgan Stanley (5%) figuran como principales socios. Hidrocantábrico (2,36%), el BSCH (1,2%) y Cajastur (1,16%), menos poderosos, aparecen como los accionistas más leales. Sus colaboradores aseguran que Ramón Colao está pasando por un verdadero calvario, mucho peor que el que vivió hace seis años cuando se hizo cargo de la sociedad de bienes de equipo. Impetuoso y de carácter fuerte, el presidente de Duro Felguera no se arredró cuando, en junio de 1994, nada más entrar en el despacho, tuvo que enfrentarse a las movilizaciones de los trabajadores. Meses antes de su llegada, un grupo de 232 empleados había sido despedido y el ambiente estaba muy caldeado. En esos momentos, la empresa estaba perdiendo más de 7.000 millones de pesetas y se encontraba al borde de la quiebra. Cogió el toro por los cuernos y se sentó a negociar con los sindicatos. Readmitió a 80 de los trabajadores despedidos y ofreció un plan de salvación. Dos años después, la empresa volvió a dar beneficios. Duro Felguera, sin embargo, necesita desesperadamente un socio para sobrevivir en el sector de bienes de equipo._


Noticia en El Confidencial

El presidente de Duro Felguera es investigado por un presunto caso de evasin fiscal a Suiza - Cotizalia.com

Es una empresa en la que por ejemplo puede suceder que los hijos de un directivo trabajen en una consultora con fuerte implantación en la prestación de servicios en Duro Felguera. ¿qué van antes, el huevo o la gallina?.
Que le pregunten a Indra que creo que anda en algún conato de resolución por contencioso legal por algún proyecto. Dos empresas castuzas a hostias en los tribunales, acojonante!!!!

Todo esto es lo que se oye por ahí, se comenta, se malmete ......


----------



## ponzi (6 Ene 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Noticia en El Mundo.
> 
> _Al presidente de Duro Felguera no le está sonriendo la suerte en los últimos meses. Ramón Colao, asturiano de pura cepa –nacido en Grado–, se encuentra estos días en el ojo del huracán. La Fiscalía Anticorrupción investiga un supuesto soborno a una parte de la cúpula de Duro Felguera. Una denuncia anónima acusa a Ramón Colao, al consejero delegado, Antonio Bernardo Sirgo, y al director financiero, Mariano Blanc, de malvender en 1997 la filial Befesa y cobrar a cambio 1.800 millones de pesetas en Suiza. Los afectados han dejado el asunto en manos del bufete de Uría & Menéndez. Aunque no se ha descubierto la identidad de la acusación, las partes afectadas dirigen todas sus miradas hacia el ala crítica de la empresa. La dirección ha sido acusada de mala gestión y desde el verano pasado están intentando forzar la salida del actual equipo. Las sociedades de inversión Société Générale (14%), Beta Capital (10%), Chase Manhattan Bank (9,83%), Inter Atlantic Partner (7%) y Morgan Stanley (5%) figuran como principales socios. Hidrocantábrico (2,36%), el BSCH (1,2%) y Cajastur (1,16%), menos poderosos, aparecen como los accionistas más leales. Sus colaboradores aseguran que Ramón Colao está pasando por un verdadero calvario, mucho peor que el que vivió hace seis años cuando se hizo cargo de la sociedad de bienes de equipo. Impetuoso y de carácter fuerte, el presidente de Duro Felguera no se arredró cuando, en junio de 1994, nada más entrar en el despacho, tuvo que enfrentarse a las movilizaciones de los trabajadores. Meses antes de su llegada, un grupo de 232 empleados había sido despedido y el ambiente estaba muy caldeado. En esos momentos, la empresa estaba perdiendo más de 7.000 millones de pesetas y se encontraba al borde de la quiebra. Cogió el toro por los cuernos y se sentó a negociar con los sindicatos. Readmitió a 80 de los trabajadores despedidos y ofreció un plan de salvación. Dos años después, la empresa volvió a dar beneficios. Duro Felguera, sin embargo, necesita desesperadamente un socio para sobrevivir en el sector de bienes de equipo._



Eso es cosa del pasado , actualmente el presidente de la compañía es otro que lleva desde 2007-2009 de hecho esta en representación del nuevo socio mayoritorio que si no recuerdo mal tiene ya el 2x% de la empresa. Desde 1994 la empresa ha cambiado mucho tanto en su accionariado como en su negocio actualmente el 96% de los contratos son del exterior. Aun así hay muchas cosas del negocio y de sus socios que no llego a comprender.


----------



## ponzi (6 Ene 2013)

http://www.corporacionalba.es/index.cfm


Por 2000 mill y casi sin deuda se puede tener Ebro,prosegur,Acerinox,Acs,Indra entre otras y valorado a per 6. Este año sus resultados darán un bajonazo por la venta de acs pero los fundamentales de la cartera siguen siendo solidos.Es como un minifondo


----------



## Janus (6 Ene 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Eso es cosa del pasado , actualmente el presidente de la compañía es otro que lleva desde 2007-2009 de hecho esta en representación del nuevo socio mayoritorio que si no recuerdo mal tiene ya el 2x% de la empresa. Desde 1994 la empresa ha cambiado mucho tanto en su accionariado como en su negocio actualmente el 96% de los contratos son del exterior. Aun así hay muchas cosas del negocio y de sus socios que no llego a comprender.



El directivo que yo digo sigue ahí como CXO. La X la puedes poner tú


----------



## Janus (6 Ene 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> CF-ALBA
> 
> 
> Por 2000 mill y casi sin deuda se puede tener Ebro,prosegur,Acerinox,Acs,Indra entre otras y valorado a per 6. Este año sus resultados darán un bajonazo por la venta de acs pero los fundamentales de la cartera siguen siendo solidos.Es como un minifondo



Indra tiene un panorama bastante complicado con un claro exceso de personal. Está cayendo el volumen de negocio en servicios (lo que crecen en Brasil arrastra la contratación de gente allí mientras que el negocio nacional cae y sobra gente), los márgenes van hacia abajo y el negocio de Defensa directamente está en "capilla". No es que lo hagan mal (ni bien) .... es que su fortísima implantación en España ya no da de sí porque el mercado está bastante mal.


----------



## ponzi (6 Ene 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Indra tiene un panorama bastante complicado con un claro exceso de personal. Está cayendo el volumen de negocio en servicios (lo que crecen en Brasil arrastra la contratación de gente allí mientras que el negocio nacional cae y sobra gente), los márgenes van hacia abajo y el negocio de Defensa directamente está en "capilla". No es que lo hagan mal (ni bien) .... es que su fortísima implantación en España ya no da de sí porque el mercado está bastante mal.



Al margen de acs e indra que por muy mal que estén algo valen y de esta crisis saldrán no se en que estado pero saldran, solo por su participación en ebro, prosegur, acerinox y su parte de iberdrola con acs ya valen mas de 2000mill el resto es como un plus.


----------



## ponzi (6 Ene 2013)

Janus dijo:


> El directivo que yo digo sigue ahí como CXO. La X la puedes poner tú



En 2011 cambio,ahora es Angel Antonio del valle.A pesar de sus buenos margenes y ratios la verdad es que nunca he tenido clara esta inversión.


http://www.empresasdeasturias.es/du...nclan-la-presidencia_1692_27_1823_0_1_in.html


----------



## bertok (6 Ene 2013)

5 meses y la supernova sale por oriente 8:

[YOUTUBE]Daw7c0gFTQc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## atman (6 Ene 2013)

Como aquí eso de los reyes no se estila demasiado, he estado alegrándome el rato con algunos enlaces de esos de Bertok... 

Mire... le voy a hacer una petición...

¿podría ponerles delante una advertencia? Algo así como [Orfidal mode=on] o similar...

En otro orden de cosas... Empiezo a ponerme el gorro de trading... y de momento... tengo visiones muy contradictorias... correción sí, fuerte, es posible, caídas apocalípticas... mmm... no... de momento. Al escenario de Raul Pal le faltan 3-4 años...
Yo de momento esperaría más subidas durante unos cuantos días, un par de semanas incluso... los sustos pueden empezar a llegar con la temporada de resultados. De momento, espero que Mueller se porte...

Veamos:

Sutor Technology
Rotech Healthcare
Augme Technologies
Transwitch Corporation
Mahanagar Telephone Nigam Ltd.
-----
Apache Corp.
Sharp. Corp.


----------



## bertok (6 Ene 2013)

atman dijo:


> Como aquí eso de los reyes no se estila demasiado, he estado alegrándome el rato con algunos enlaces de esos de Bertok...
> 
> Mire... le voy a hacer una petición...
> 
> ...



¿que enlaces has visto?. ::

Hasta ahora sólo he puesto los light. Los tengo mucho más hard para cuando empiece la fiesta 8: Intento dosificaros la información para no herir vuestra sensibilidad


----------



## Janus (6 Ene 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Al margen de acs e indra que por muy mal que estén algo valen y de esta crisis saldrán no se en que estado pero saldran, solo por su participación en ebro, prosegur, acerinox y su parte de iberdrola con acs ya valen mas de 2000mill el resto es como un plus.



El tema es que las sociedades de inversión suelen cotizar con un gran descuento sobre los precios de liquidación de sus participadas. Alba la he seguido durante muchísimos años porque ha sido habitual en el pasado que su capitalización era menor que su participación en Carrefour y algún subalterno más.


----------



## bertok (6 Ene 2013)

Janus dijo:


> El tema es que las sociedades de inversión suelen cotizar con un gran descuento sobre los precios de liquidación de sus participadas. Alba la he seguido durante muchísimos años porque ha sido habitual en el pasado que su capitalización era menor que su participación en Carrefour y algún subalterno más.



Hace años la seguí por fundamentales.

Era comprar clara cuando cotizaba con un 50% del valor de sus participadas y se vendía cuando cotizaba cerca del 25% del valor de sus participadas.


----------



## Janus (6 Ene 2013)

atman dijo:


> Como aquí eso de los reyes no se estila demasiado, he estado alegrándome el rato con algunos enlaces de esos de Bertok...
> 
> Mire... le voy a hacer una petición...
> 
> ...



A mí Apache como energética no me mola ná. Es demasiado grande para apuntar a subidas importantes.

Sharp me gusta muchísimo técnicamente. está en una especie de gallardete en el que la pauta de volumen es excelente.


----------



## Tonto Simon (6 Ene 2013)

Dedicado a Janus. Carbon, carbon, para los que se porten bien y hagan los deberes:rolleye: Ahora solo hay que mirar que compañias tienen mas facil la exportacion...

*Medium-Term Coal Market Report 2012 Factsheet*
_
Only shale gas stops coal demand growth_

18 December 2012

 Coal demand is growing everywhere but the United States. The trend of the last decade continued in 2011, with coal supplying near half of the incremental primary energy supply globally. Coal demand grew 4.3% in 2011, or 304 million tonnes (mt). Chinese demand grew by 233 mt. The only region where coal demand declined was the United States. That drop is neither policy-driven nor a consequence of recession but rather the result of the availability of cheap gas.

Even though coal demand growth is slowing, coal’s share of the global energy mix is still rising, and by 2017 coal will come close to surpassing oil as the world’s top energy source. The world will burn around 1.2 billion more tonnes of coal per year by 2017 compared with today. That’s more than the current annual coal consumption of the United States and Russia combined.

China has become the largest coal importer in the world. In 2009, China became a net coal importer for the first time. In 2011, it became the largest coal importer, surpassing Japan, which had held the position for decades. Chinese imports (including Hong Kong) reached 204 mt in 2011 and they continued to grow in 2012.

Indonesia has become the largest coal exporter in the world. As another example of the increasing weight of non-OECD countries, Indonesia surpassed long-standing leader Australia as the largest exporter on a tonnage basis. Floods in Queensland in 2010-2011 constrained Australian exports, while Indonesia growth did not stop, surpassing the 300 mt line.

The coal renaissance in Europe is only temporary. Low CO2 and high gas prices plus coal oversupply coming from US have made coal more competitive than gas for power generation, triggering coal consumption. However, increasing use of renewables, retirement of coal plants, and more balanced gas and coal prices will decrease coal consumption in most of Europe. All in all, coal demand in 2017 will be 10 million tonnes coal equivalent (mtce) higher than in 2011, as growth in Turkey will offset the more general decline.

Bad times for US coal. The fiercest competition for coal occurs in United States, where gas has gone below the $2/MBtu line. Whereas exports recently could alleviate the plight of US coal producers, declining demand will give rise to cuts and layoffs in mines, especially in the high-cost Appalachia area. Medium-Term Coal Market Report 2012 projections for US coal demand by 2017 are 600 mtce, a dramatic fall from 697 mtce in 2011. US production is projected to fall from 771 mtce in 2011 to 697 mtce in 2017.

India will increase its influence in coal markets. Endowed with large coal reserves, a population of more than 1 billion, electricity shortages and the largest pocket of energy poverty in the world, India makes the perfect cocktail to boost coal consumption. Domestic industry’s performance will allow India to be the largest seaborne coal importer by 2017 with 204 mtce and the second-largest coal consumer, surpassing United States.

 Australia will recover its throne as the biggest coal exporter. Despite some issues such as rising labour costs and domestic currency rate, which give Indonesia competitive advantages, Australia will concentrate a great share on infrastructure and mine expansion investments to become the largest exporter, with 356 mtce by 2017, well above Indonesia’s total exports then of 309 mtce.

Enough investments are planned and in progress to ensuresupply. Uncertainties will delay or cancel many of them. In the tubería are almost 300 million tonnes per annum (mtpa) of terminal capacity and the 150 mtpa (probable) to 600 mtpa (potential) of mine expansion capacity, more than enough to meet coal demand in a secure way over the outlook period. But current low prices and uncertainty about economic growth, especially when related to China, will delay and stop some investments.


* Coal’s share of global energy mix to continue rising, with coal closing in on oil as world’s top energy source by 2017*
 
IEA - December:- Medium-Term Coal Market Report 2012 Factsheet


----------



## bertok (6 Ene 2013)

[YOUTUBE]RhdsFdylwMk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Janus (6 Ene 2013)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> Dedicado a Janus. Carbon, carbon, para los que se porten bien y hagan los deberes:rolleye: Ahora solo hay que mirar que compañias tienen mas facil la exportacion...
> 
> *Medium-Term Coal Market Report 2012 Factsheet*
> _
> ...




Un pepino de inversión, tronco!!!!!.

Eso del cheap gas ................. viene siendo menos cheap. Miren diariamente a Chesapeake, Devon, Encana .....


----------



## ponzi (6 Ene 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Hace años la seguí por fundamentales.
> 
> Era comprar clara cuando cotizaba con un 50% del valor de sus participadas y se vendía cuando cotizaba cerca del 25% del valor de sus participadas.



Esta bastante lejos del 25%.Tendria que calcularlo bien pero debe rondar los 45-50 eu


----------



## Janus (6 Ene 2013)

bertok dijo:


> [YOUTUBE]RhdsFdylwMk[/YOUTUBE]



Joder como votan los panchitos en el 02:02!!!!!

Buen aporte, por fin.


----------



## ponzi (6 Ene 2013)

Viendo morningstar por lo visto en alba un per 9 historicamente ya empieza a ser alto


----------



## ponzi (7 Ene 2013)

Mirar la entrevista al ceo de Nokia.Quizas tenga razon el forero que la recomendo en otro hilo, subestime la valoracion de patentes.Desde luego pillarla desde abajo y ver como remonta el negocio puede ser de esos golpes de suerte que bien merece arriesgar mas de la cuenta.


http://economia.elpais.com/economia/2013/01/04/actualidad/1357311412_694701.html


----------



## ponzi (7 Ene 2013)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/showthread.php?t=347220


----------



## atman (7 Ene 2013)

Tal vez debí decir que esto van siendo "apuntes". Valores que reviso y en los que encuentro cositas de interés. Como algunos dicen... "en seguimiento"...

AMR (esta para cortos)
Houston Energy
Mecox Lane
Camelot Information

De verdad... se encuentra cada cosa...

Mines Management


Bueno a dormir, mañana sigo...


----------



## Tonto Simon (7 Ene 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Mirar la entrevista al ceo de Nokia.Quizas tenga razon el forero que la recomendo en otro hilo, subestime la valoracion de patentes.Desde luego pillarla desde abajo y ver como remonta el negocio puede ser de esos golpes de suerte que bien merece arriesgar mas de la cuenta.
> 
> 
> â€œHoy estamos con Microsoft, pero cualquier giro es posibleâ€ | Economía | EL PAÍS



*Morningstar´s analysis about Nokia:*
Estimated price: intellectual properties over 1 euro per share (Motorola´s patent portfolio was worth about $5.5 billion); other business parts (smartphones, featurephones, NSN) at least over 1.50 euro per share.
And NAVTEQ´s price not included (Nokia bought NAVTEQ with 5.7 billion euro). All in all, even in this case, Nokia share price would be at least over 2.50 euro, excluded NAVTEQ! And Nokia´s net cash is now 3.6 billion euros.
In other words, the sum of parts of Nokia and net cash are worth much more than its market cap now, which means NOK share is right now heavily undervalued.


Nokia Is Still Extremely Cheap
The company has since partially offset these fears with excellent cash management, restructuring aimed at reducing costs, and more recently, its better than expected 3rd quarter results. The company achieved operational profitability (1.1% non-IFRS) with better than expected revenues, triggering a 20% increase in stock price. As the table below shows, these factors have enabled Nokia to maintain a healthy interest coverage ratio and quick ratio (nearly equal to the industry average), dispensing any immediate liquidity concerns.

Company
Industry
Sector

Quick Ratio (MRQ)
1.16
1.62
1.64
Current Ratio (MRQ)
1.28
1.96
3.01

LT Debt to Equity (MRQ)
48.76
22.29
10.61

Total Debt to Equity (MRQ)
66.45
39.67
19.69

Interest Coverage (TTM)
4.9
4.91
164.78

Figure 1: Financial Strength/ Reuters

Valuation
Nokia is currently operating at a loss and the sell side expects the company to become profitable, somewhere in 2014. The stock is very volatile, as can be assessed from the 100% run in the last 6 months. I believe Nokia’s share price will continue to fluctuate with short term catalysts and it’s still pointless to value the stock on 2014 earnings given the uncertainty. Instead, investors should value the company on a worst case scenario. I believe at this point, Nokia’s biggest assets are its impressive patent portfolio, Cash, NSN and Navtaq.

I have used three recent patent sales to get an approximate value per share for Nokia’s current patent portfolio.
$ millions
AOL (AOL) Patent Sale
Vringo (VRNG) Purchase
Nortel Networks

No. of Patents Sold
800
500
6000

Sales Value
1100
22
4500

Price Paid Per Patent
1.4
0.0
0.8

No Nokia Patents
9500
9500
9500

Patent Portfolio Value
13063
418
7125

Shares Outstanding
3830
3830
3830

Per Share ($)
3.4
0.1
1.9

Average Price Per Patent
0.79

Average Patent Portfolio Value
7316

Average Per Share Value ($)
1.91

Figure 2: NOK Source: Google Finance

As the calculations show, the patent value per share of Nokia’s patents comes down to $1.91 per share. According to Nokia’s disclosures, the company ended Q3 with gross cash of $11.5 billion (EUR 8.8 billion). The Q3 results also indicated that Nokia had EUR 288 in currently maturing debt and EUR 1.1 billion in short term borrowing. Deducting other liabilities, we arrive at a net cash position of $4.7 billion (EUR 3.6 billion). This comes down to a per share amount of $1.22, and adding the per share patent value of $1.91, the value of cash and patents together is $3.13.

Bottom Line

Nokia still trades way below its salvage value. The company’s patents and net cash, alone are worth $3.13 per share. This of course does not include Nokia’s Navtaq business and NSN (Nokia Siemens Network). These divisions continue to be profitable, despite problems of Nokia’s smartphone division. In Q3 NSN sales were EUR 3.5 billion and operating profit was EUR 323 million; the operating profit of location and commerce segment was EUR 37 million. The combined value of Navtaq (3x sales for $3 billion) and NSN (0.5x sales for $7 billion) is around $10 billion ($2.6 per share). This gives us an approximate per share value of $5 for NOK. Therefore, Nokia is still trading at a discount to its salvage value and is an excellent value opportunity.
M.S./SmartEquity

NOK is so cheap, because the stock has been over sold!
Nokia is the most short sold stock in both Helsinki and New York!

NOK short interest:

NYSE November 30
295,118,232 shares

Helsinki December 6
10.7% (with investors over 0.5%, below 0.5% not listed)

Nokia´s total share number (approximately 3.75 billion shares) covers both New York and Helsinki.


----------



## Tonto Simon (7 Ene 2013)

Vuelvo a recordar la fecha de resultados del 4Q. 24 Enero, tic tac...


----------



## ponzi (7 Ene 2013)

Brutal el memorandum de elop en Nokia, de verdad merece la pena leerlo.La perspectiva global que tiene del negocio parece bastante acertada


http://alt1040.com/2011/02/ceo-de-nokia-nuestra-plataforma-se-esta-quemando


----------



## ponzi (7 Ene 2013)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> Vuelvo a recordar la fecha de resultados del 4Q. 24 Enero, tic tac...





colombo1122 dijo:


> Nokia Partners with China Mobile to Launch the Lumia 920T, the First TD-SCDMA Windows Phone » Nokia – Press



Parece que el ceo se esta moviendo, ahora hacia donde no lo tengo claro.Me voy a dormir con la escena del hombre en llamas descrita por elop, solo hay dos opciones o morir o tirarse a las gelidas aguas del atlantico


----------



## ponzi (7 Ene 2013)

Año 1999, Nokia era la mayor empresa por capitalizacion de toda europa con mas 200.000 mill de euros ahora apenas tiene 10.000 mill


http://www.elmundo.es/nuevaeconomia/99/NE011/NE011-29.html


----------



## politicodemadreputa (7 Ene 2013)

Hasta que no mande a Windows a tomar por culo, nokia seguira siendo la mierda que es hoy.


----------



## diosmercado (7 Ene 2013)

A ver si al final vemos los 8570...

Camino de ello vamos.


----------



## politicodemadreputa (7 Ene 2013)

Como veis BME ? la tengo a 19 desde abril y mucho mas recorrido al alza no le intuyo...


----------



## ponzi (7 Ene 2013)

politicodemadreputa dijo:


> Como veis BME ? la tengo a 19 desde abril y mucho mas recorrido al alza no le intuyo...



Yo la veo bastante saneada, ahora no esperes que te vaya a duplicar la capitalizacion.Se suele mover entre 1200-2000 mill de eu.Bme es como si fuese renta fija a 10 años con sus oportunos cupones.Este año es probable que baje su beneficio por la nueva ley de montoro pero aun asi como mucho bajara 0,1-0,5 el dividendo anual.


----------



## windslegend (7 Ene 2013)

politicodemadreputa dijo:


> Hasta que no mande a Windows a tomar por culo, nokia seguira siendo la mierda que es hoy.



La gente confía en android y en la mente de muchos sigue que nokia eran los mejores, el primer nokia con android arrasaría.


----------



## ponzi (7 Ene 2013)

windslegend dijo:


> La gente confía en android y en la mente de muchos sigue que nokia eran los mejores, el primer nokia con android arrasaría.



El lumia 920 creo que es mas potente que el iphone, su unico problema es la visibilidad de su sistema operativo.Lo mas curioso es que no han invertido una barbaridad de dinero,comparativamente con apple el capex de nokia es ridiculo y su cash flow al menos estos años ha aguantado mas o menos, ahora en 2012 creo que saldra un cash flow negativo


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (7 Ene 2013)

NO conozco ahora mismo a nadie que tenga un Nokia, puede ser casualidad. 

Pero si empiezan a aparecer ya aviso. 

A mi lo de un teléfono con Windows ... uff


----------



## ponzi (7 Ene 2013)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> NO conozco ahora mismo a nadie que tenga un Nokia, puede ser casualidad.
> 
> Pero si empiezan a aparecer ya aviso.
> 
> A mi lo de un teléfono con Windows ... uff



Yo de samsung estoy harto ya llevo tres y no me duran ni un asalto.Desde luego como el precio sea competitivo me ire con ellos y si no con htc.A que precio van a poner los lumia?


----------



## Tonto Simon (7 Ene 2013)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> NO conozco ahora mismo a nadie que tenga un Nokia, puede ser casualidad.
> 
> Pero si empiezan a aparecer ya aviso.
> 
> A mi lo de un teléfono con Windows ... uff



Esa es la idea, potencial de crecimiento. Con que solo arañen un 10% de cuota de mercado (W8-NOK):rolleye:. El mercado ya ha descontado la no quiebra. La empresa cotiza por debajo de su valor en libros...No veo excesivo riesgo, y si mucho potencial.


----------



## bertok (7 Ene 2013)

diosmercado dijo:


> A ver si al final vemos los 8570...
> 
> Camino de ello vamos.



Todos bajando salvo el culibex ::


----------



## Tonto Simon (7 Ene 2013)

Interesante articulo:fiufiu: Para los que piensan que MSFT se va a quedar mirando mientras le comen el pastel...::
Microsoft Is Raising An Army - Seeking Alpha


----------



## bertok (7 Ene 2013)

[YOUTUBE]-QEb0iZ9uxc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dj-mesa (7 Ene 2013)

Ibex 35: alcanzará los 10,000 puntos en 3 meses


----------



## gaznapiro (7 Ene 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Yo de samsung estoy harto ya llevo tres y no me duran ni un asalto.Desde luego como el precio sea competitivo me ire con ellos y si no con htc.A que precio van a poner los lumia?



Con la de marcas Android que hay... por ejemplo mi móvil actual es un Alcatel y en relación calidad/precio es bastante superior a mi htc anterior o a Samsung que es siempre más cara, y mete su interfaz propia que empeora el rendimiento del smartphone.


----------



## Krim (7 Ene 2013)

Troleada salvaje de las gamusinas que hacen saltar mi stop sólo para rebotar en el mismo puto minuto. A ver si pillo otro punto de entrada...al menos creo que con los beneficios me da para el Skyrim XD.


----------



## @@strom (7 Ene 2013)

bertok dijo:


> [YOUTUBE]-QEb0iZ9uxc[/YOUTUBE]



Que grandes joder.


----------



## mataresfacil (7 Ene 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Troleada salvaje de las gamusinas que hacen saltar mi stop sólo para rebotar en el mismo puto minuto. A ver si pillo otro punto de entrada...al menos creo que con los beneficios me da para el Skyrim XD.



El stop bueno es 1,82, por arriba lo que te apetezca.


----------



## Tonto Simon (7 Ene 2013)

As a result of the high R&D spend Nokia incurred over the last decade, the company now has a very strong patent portfolio, comprised of close to 16,000 issued patents and 4500 pending patent applications in the U.S. Outside the U.S., the company has over 20,000 patents (both issued and pending combined) with a majority of them being in Europe. [1] Even in terms of quality, Nokia’s patents stand out. In a 2011 review of the 3000+ patents considered essential to the LTE technology that is quickly emerging as the preferred 4G standard, Thomson Reuters and Article-one found that Nokia held close to 19% of the standard essential LTE patents and was the LTE leader by a big margin. [2] Qualcomm (QCOM), the dominant mobile chipset manufacturer, trailed Nokia with a share of about 12.5% of the LTE patents deemed essential.

*What makes Nokia’s patent strength even more more intimidating is that Nokia and Qualcomm had entered into a 15-year patent licensing agreement in 2008, which basically gave Nokia access to all of Qualcomm’s patents for use in its mobile phones. This essentially translates to unrivaled access to more than 30% of the essential LTE patents *– a position of strength that not only insulates Nokia from litigation in the ongoing patent war, but also gives it enough ammunition (with its 19% LTE patent share) to go after rivals and generate cash through licensing deals.


----------



## bertok (7 Ene 2013)

@@strom dijo:


> Que grandes joder.



Irrepetibles.


----------



## ponzi (7 Ene 2013)

Mirar en esta pagina se pueden ver todos los ratios que suelo mirar así como los margenes y deuda de la empresa


https://www.unience.com/product/MCE/MDF/financials

Sigue gustandome Duro


----------



## ghkghk (7 Ene 2013)

politicodemadreputa dijo:


> Como veis BME ? la tengo a 19 desde abril y mucho mas recorrido al alza no le intuyo...




Mientras no baje de 16, el dividendo lo compensará. Hoy ya está en +2.40% otra vez.


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Ene 2013)

Un mocooo rojooo


----------



## politicodemadreputa (7 Ene 2013)

Pufff... si me las hubiera quitado esta mañana me estaria dando de ostias, tengo 5300 y las aguanto, he cobrado los 2 leuros de dividendo mas la diferencia de 19 a 20,50.... voy a esperar a mañana, si me las quito, es con la esperanza que de aqui al proximo dividendo haya fostion del ibex 35 y cogerlas mas abajo.



ghkghk dijo:


> Mientras no baje de 16, el dividendo lo compensará. Hoy ya está en +2.40% otra vez.


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Ene 2013)

good bye gacelillas :rolleye:

veo que el corto 1458 sp500 futuro va de maravilla :baba:


----------



## vmmp29 (7 Ene 2013)

ha entrado un buen chorro de dinero en AAPL a ver que sucede
posible fake::


----------



## atman (7 Ene 2013)

Lo siento pero el argumento de MSFT, NOkia... todo pa rriba porque han sido los papás de muchas criaturas y siguen siendo la leche de buenos... autocomplacencia en estado puro. Y eso sólo lleva aun sitio. La carta de Elop cual general arengando a las tropas es fantástica y llena de ilusión... hasta que ves que pretende pedir prestadas armas ligeras para ir contra 3 divisiones de Panthers... y es lamentable sabiendo de lo que podrían ser capaces si se desencorsetaran un poco. Han desperdiciado un montón de trabajo bien hecho. El futuro? Patent trolls...

Alianzas de Mickichoff??

MSFT+Nokia= Lumia 920 un ladrillo con ínfulas de estrella.
MSFT+B&N=Peor aún
MSFT+Yelp=Un cojo y otro cojo se cojen de la mano para ganar un triatlón. Hasta que descubran que corren más y mejor por separado.
MSFT+Mimvi= ¿tan mal estamos que tenemos que comprar hasta esto?
MSFT+FB=Quien con niños se acuesta meado se levanta
MSFT+Ya?Ujuu..=DOs colgaos comparten peta...

Y lo de las alianzas en China... en fín. Google no necesita "aliarse" con nadie para colocar su sistema en el país y que se vendan terminales como churros.

No hay NADA potencialmente disrruptivo en ninguna de esas alianzas. Pura contención de daños, que tal vez acabe siendo una muralla. Pero desde luego, nada que vaya a poner al papá de las ventanitas a la vanguardia de nada. Y, desde luego, no hay pasión. Ninguna. Aunque ése es un problema que tambien padecen sus competidores, en mayor o menor medida. Google tambien.


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Ene 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> ha entrado un buen chorro de dinero en AAPL a ver que sucede
> posible fake::



:XX: :ouch:


----------



## ponzi (7 Ene 2013)

atman dijo:


> Lo siento pero el argumento de MSFT, NOkia... todo pa rriba porque han sido los papás de muchas criaturas y siguen siendo la leche de buenos... autocomplacencia en estado puro. Y eso sólo lleva aun sitio. La carta de Elop cual general arengando a las tropas es fantástica y llena de ilusión... hasta que ves que pretende pedir prestadas armas ligeras para ir contra 3 divisiones de Panthers... y es lamentable sabiendo de lo que podrían ser capaces si se desencorsetaran un poco. Han desperdiciado un montón de trabajo bien hecho. El futuro? Patent trolls...
> 
> Alianzas de Mickichoff??
> 
> ...



Tan caros estamos???Pues empieza a costar encontrar gangas


----------



## Janus (7 Ene 2013)

@@strom dijo:


> Que grandes joder.



Lo más grandes!.

Qué buenos Piece of Mind, Hallowed by the name ....


----------



## ghkghk (7 Ene 2013)

politicodemadreputa dijo:


> Pufff... si me las hubiera quitado esta mañana me estaria dando de ostias, tengo 5300 y las aguanto, he cobrado los 2 leuros de dividendo mas la diferencia de 19 a 20,50.... voy a esperar a mañana, si me las quito, es con la esperanza que de aqui al proximo dividendo haya fostion del ibex 35 y cogerlas mas abajo.



Madre mia. 5.300 acciones ya son palabras mayores... Aunque llevas 3 euros y medio de beneficio por accion. Es dinero, desde luego. Por que no pones un dinamico un 5% por abajo y a ver hasta donde llega?

Enviado desde mi GT-I8160 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## politicodemadreputa (7 Ene 2013)

Mañana segun vea el percal, me las quito, para mi sacarle un 10% a mi cartera conservadora es todo un logro...



ghkghk dijo:


> Madre mia. 5.300 acciones ya son palabras mayores... Aunque llevas 3 euros y medio de beneficio por accion. Es dinero, desde luego. Por que no pones un dinamico un 5% por abajo y a ver hasta donde llega?
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I8160 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## ghkghk (7 Ene 2013)

politicodemadreputa dijo:


> Mañana segun vea el percal, me las quito, para mi sacarle un 10% a mi cartera conservadora es todo un logro...



Sacalas con cabeza que no es una accion con mucho volumen, no vayas a perder un 2-3% por sacarlas a mercado a lo Hte Trooper.

Enviado desde mi GT-I8160 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## sr.anus (7 Ene 2013)

Alguien le puede echar un ojo a inditex entre las 17:30 y las 17:40, y que explicacion tiene el ultimo volumen a las 17:40, sin mover nada el precio. Es mayor que casi toda la sesion junta, mañana le iba atizar fuerte pensando que iba aguantar el canal que ha funcionado desde hace mucho tiempo (meses) pero eso me ha hecho dudar


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Ene 2013)

larguistas en acciones empezad a soltar to el papel y ejpertitos no intenteis ganar el ultimo leuro , advertidos quedais :no:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Ene 2013)

sr.anus dijo:


> Alguien le puede echar un ojo a inditex entre las 17:30 y las 17:40, y que explicacion tiene el ultimo volumen a las 17:40, sin mover nada el precio. Es mayor que casi toda la sesion junta, mañana le iba atizar fuerte pensando que iba aguantar el canal que ha funcionado desde hace mucho tiempo (meses) pero eso me ha hecho dudar




¿Que el precio de la robastra de clausura ha sido el mismo que el de cierre?ienso:


----------



## Janus (7 Ene 2013)

Templad las armas, a big movement is coming, perhaps!.


----------



## Janus (7 Ene 2013)

Entramos cortos en SP.


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Ene 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Entramos cortos en SP.



ganas de cerrar cortos en sp500 aumentando :ouch:


----------



## Janus (7 Ene 2013)

La vela en LDK es para que salgan por patas.


----------



## Janus (7 Ene 2013)

Ladies and gentlemen, the program will begin in two minutes.


----------



## Janus (7 Ene 2013)

Cerramos corto, todo un pluff del nigger que anuncia cambios en la Agencia de Seguridad y no su dimisión.


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Ene 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Cerramos corto, todo un pluff del nigger que anuncia cambios en la Agencia de Seguridad y no su dimisión.



pensabas que hiba a dimitir ? :: 

ahora que cerro esos cortos sobre el sp500 MV se siente muy optimista :Baile:


----------



## Janus (7 Ene 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> pensabas que hiba a dimitir ? ::
> 
> ahora que cerro esos cortos sobre el sp500 MV se siente muy optimista :Baile:



Ten cuidado que estoy pensando en la compra de 40.000 contratos grandes a mercado ::


----------



## kikepm (7 Ene 2013)

Janus dijo:


> La vela en LDK es para que salgan por patas.



Impresionante su pronóstico sobre LDK, lo he seguido atentamente aunque, tonto de mi, no me metí. Mil gracias por la información, se aprende mucho siguiendoles.


----------



## atman (7 Ene 2013)

Janus dijo:


> La vela en LDK es para que salgan por patas.



Toy por sumarla a la lista de candidates para el chicharreo... Ayer... de momento la dejé de lado...


----------



## donpepito (7 Ene 2013)

PPHM un corto garantizado.


----------



## Latigo (7 Ene 2013)

Creo que viene una corrección de un 5%


----------



## Janus (7 Ene 2013)

atman dijo:


> Toy por sumarla a la lista de candidates para el chicharreo... Ayer... de momento la dejé de lado...



Pues tiene uno o dos meses para evitar el bankruptcy.


----------



## atman (7 Ene 2013)

donpepito dijo:


> PPHM un corto garantizado.



Pensé que en Peregrine el trabajito estaba hecho, pero veo que me equivoque...
Para cortos... yo esperaría a 2,70.


----------



## donpepito (7 Ene 2013)

PPHM es una màquina de hacer dinero para los directivos y la coloca papelitos MLV, hay que aprovechar cualquier movimiento agresivo para vender.

Esa empresa es un timo, como los clásicos HEB XOMA CTIC DSCO NVAX SOMX , muchas promesas y ansia viva de pegar el pelotazo, peqs inversores, nunca falla.

Llevan un reverse split desde un par de años y otra vez están en 1xx millones de accs.


----------



## bertok (7 Ene 2013)

Latigo dijo:


> Creo que viene una corrección de un 5%



En el SP: el 10%


----------



## atman (7 Ene 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Pues tiene uno o dos meses para evitar el bankruptcy.



Pero mientras eso no pasa, siempre habrá quien lo caliente buscando, por ejemplo, el valor en libros (3,88). Y por supuesto, quien especule con todo tipo de caballos blancos, apuestos príncipes salvadores,...

Hay que esperar un poquito...


----------



## FranR (7 Ene 2013)

Chatos, ondas herzianas peponas a cp.


----------



## J-Z (7 Ene 2013)

Bankinter y ABG porque han subido tanto hoy?

A ver si cerramos el GAP de IBEX y varios valores esta misma semana.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Ene 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Chatos, ondas *herzianas *peponas a cp.









Her*t*zianas, maestro, Her*t*zianas :ouch:


:XX: :XX: :XX:


----------



## FranR (7 Ene 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Her*t*zianas, maestro, Her*t*zianas :ouch:
> 
> 
> :XX: :XX: :XX:



Ya tenemos al informático y sus anglicismos. :ouch:

A mi no se me haga el interesante con su rimbombante palabrería. ::

P.D. Las ondas herzianas, de momento aciertan.


----------



## atman (7 Ene 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Her*t*zianas, maestro, Her*t*zianas :ouch:
> 
> 
> :XX: :XX: :XX:



Deje de mirar al dedo y use los suyos... que el que llega tarde, ni oye misa, ni come carne...


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Ene 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Ya tenemos al informático y sus anglicismos. :ouch:
> 
> A mi no se me haga el interesante con su rimbombante palabrería. ::
> 
> P.D. Las ondas herzianas, de momento aciertan.



Di que sí

Si el Botas puede dar un mensaje en inglés con los cursos de Muzzi, aquí ya hay patente de corso para cualquier cosa.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Ene 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Ya tenemos al *A) informático *y sus B) *anglicismos*. :ouch:
> 
> A mi no se me haga el interesante con su rimbombante palabrería. ::
> 
> P.D. Las ondas herzianas, de momento aciertan.



A) Dios me guarde!
B) Germanismo!

Por lo demás... :bla:... digo :Aplauso:


----------



## FranR (7 Ene 2013)

Le voy a poner unos chistes a los frikis informáticos estos... seguro que se parten

"Encuentran programador muerto en la ducha con un bote de champu: “enjabonar, aclarar y vuelta a empezar”

"¿Qué es un terapeuta? – 1024 Gigapeutas"















Pepónidas continúa su lucha...go go...


----------



## atman (7 Ene 2013)

BUeno, pero... FranR hoy... se ha tomado la medicación ¿no? :|

Y ya de paso, mire que le queden pilas a la radio... :Aplauso:

Ya que estamos... ¿le había hablado a usted de un paseíto en un McLaren? ¿no?


----------



## FranR (7 Ene 2013)

atman dijo:


> BUeno, pero... FranR hoy... se ha tomado la medicación ¿no? :|
> 
> Y ya de paso, mire que le queden pilas a la radio... :Aplauso:
> 
> Ya que estamos... ¿le había hablado a usted de un paseíto en un McLaren? ¿no?



Si.

No me diga que le ha dao una vuelta al lago vacilando a las shavalas


----------



## atman (7 Ene 2013)

Los amigos de los que le hablé han venido a pasar la Navidad con la familia de ella, la mujer, quedamos un día y aprovechando el momento "exaltación de la amistad"... Cuando vuelva usted por aquellos lares, avíseme y, cito textualmente, "aprende porque no corre F1 en Suiza". Usted sabrá lo que se hace... jajaja...

...a condición de que nos traiga foto ¿eh?


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Ene 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Si.
> 
> No me diga que le ha dao una vuelta al lago vacilando a las shavalas


----------



## bertok (7 Ene 2013)

Aunque no solventa ni un ápice del daño que ha hecho, al menos quedan retratados.

Diez bancos estadounidenses deberán pagar 5.800 millones por abusos hipotecarios - elEconomista.es

En España son los putos amos.


----------



## vyk (7 Ene 2013)

Alpha Natural Resources siguen acumulando buenas plusvis. Gracias a Janus.


----------



## Janus (7 Ene 2013)

Lo de amazon, tremendo.


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Ene 2013)

El Dax cualquier día nos da un susto de los que nos gustan en el hilo.


----------



## juanfer (7 Ene 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> El Dax cualquier día nos da un susto de los que nos gustan en el hilo.



El Dax tiene pendiente un gap de 100 pipos. Mañana será el dia.


----------



## Janus (7 Ene 2013)

vyk dijo:


> Alpha Natural Resources siguen acumulando buenas plusvis. Gracias a Janus.



Siempre el paracaídas puesto ya que el volumen no acompaña. El sistema es seguirlo hasta que uno se apee.


----------



## juanfer (7 Ene 2013)

Barclays vuelve a estar a punto de unos cortos.


----------



## diosmercado (7 Ene 2013)

Al rico verde que nos van a dejar los yankis. Lo mismo de siempre, mucho asustar y luego nada.


----------



## bertok (7 Ene 2013)

diosmercado dijo:


> Al rico verde que nos van a dejar los yankis. Lo mismo de siempre, mucho asustar y luego nada.



Estas últimas gacelas que se suman a las alzas del SP, llorarán lágrimas de sangre ::

Se acaban ...


----------



## ponzi (7 Ene 2013)

Me gusta mucho Rovi. Negocio defensivo con unos ratios y margenes excelentes por 270 mill

https://www.unience.com/product/MCE/ROVI/financials


----------



## pecata minuta (7 Ene 2013)

Janus, no nos ha contado nada hoy sobre las PRISA. Y yo que lo sigo como un culebrón, necesito el capítulo diario.

El SAN ha probado la resistencia de 6,41 y se ha amilanado. A ver que pasa mañana.


----------



## Janus (7 Ene 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Barclays vuelve a estar a punto de unos cortos.



Los 255/260 son nivel de gran soporte ahora. Creo que hay más risk que reward.


----------



## ponzi (7 Ene 2013)

Catalana occidente empieza a estar interesante


----------



## Janus (7 Ene 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Janus, no nos ha contado nada hoy sobre las PRISA. Y yo que lo sigo como un culebrón, necesito el capítulo diario.
> 
> El SAN ha probado la resistencia de 6,41 y se ha amilanado. A ver que pasa mañana.



Como os gusta el caviar del bueno!!!!!.

Hoy bien por varios motivos:

TIMEFRAME DIARIO
Nuevamente un buen volumen (sigue sin debilitarse e indica acumulación presumiblemente, ya se verá en unos días) y sobre todo que el estocástico tira hacia arriba. A ver si no hay fake como la última vez. A ver si tira a picar en los 0,305 y qué hace ahí.

TIMEFRAME HORAS
Me gusta mucho, sí señor. El estocástico y el MACD son alcistas.

¿qué se necesita?
Un notición sobre alguna operación corporativa y que le entre volumen a tutiplen sostenido con el paso de los días.

El valor de su participación en Telecinco ha subido el equivalente a la capitalización de Prisa en el mercado. No se ha visto ese efecto y dinero dinero es, coño.


----------



## Janus (7 Ene 2013)

El ProShares VIX Short Term está aplatanado totalmente. No hay miedo por ningún sitio.


----------



## ponzi (7 Ene 2013)

Como veis los graficos de Rovi,Catalana occidente y Caf?


----------



## bertok (7 Ene 2013)

De lo mejor que he escuchado nunca en colectivo Burbuja

Polinomia ENDURO 07-01-2013 Saqueo total en mp3 (07/01 a las 20:03:04) 01:01:48 1689351 - iVoox


----------



## Tonto Simon (7 Ene 2013)

Echen un vistazo cuando puedan a Gamesa, vienen curvas:fiufiu:


----------



## mataresfacil (7 Ene 2013)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> Echen un vistazo cuando puedan a Gamesa, vienen curvas:fiufiu:



Explicate plis, hoy he salido porque creo que las puedo pillar algo mas bajas de valor, pero hay algun problemo a la vista?


----------



## donpepito (7 Ene 2013)

INO ha hecho POP al fin.

SVNT a punto de explotar, todavía hay arreones.

GALE, triunfando, muy vólatil.


----------



## R3v3nANT (7 Ene 2013)

Pasaba a saludar y a recomendarles largos en Oro, yo lo estoy desde esta tarde ::


----------



## Tonto Simon (7 Ene 2013)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Explicate plis, hoy he salido porque creo que las puedo pillar algo mas bajas de valor, pero hay algun problemo a la vista?



No, no al contrario. Esta a punto de enfrentarse a los 1,94. Que los rompa es cuestion de poco tiempo, y a partir de ahi solo tiene un camino hacia arriba.


----------



## mataresfacil (7 Ene 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Pasaba a saludar y a recomendarles largos en Oro, yo lo estoy desde esta tarde ::



Pues no es buena noticia para los valores en general. ::


----------



## mataresfacil (7 Ene 2013)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> No, no al contrario. Esta a punto de enfrentarse a los 1,94. Que los rompa es cuestion de poco tiempo, y a partir de ahi solo tiene un camino hacia arriba.



Fijate que ha cerrado en la resitencia de los 1,91, 1,92. Si mañana decide irse hacia arriba volvere a entrar, pero sino, pues espero cazarlas algo mas bajas.


----------



## bertok (7 Ene 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Pasaba a saludar y a recomendarles largos en Oro, yo lo estoy desde esta tarde ::



[YOUTUBE]MwaUCsn8uL4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Janus (7 Ene 2013)

Ya han visto Suntech. Ha reventado toda la pauta alcista anterior. Las solares chinas aún deben superar el proceso de quiebras que se espera. No se sabe quienes son las ganadoras.


----------



## vyk (7 Ene 2013)

donpepito dijo:


> INO ha hecho POP al fin.
> 
> *SVNT a punto de explotar, todavía hay arreones.
> *
> GALE, triunfando, muy vólatil.



Tiene una capitalización bajísima (85,47),¿no?


----------



## Janus (7 Ene 2013)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> Echen un vistazo cuando puedan a Gamesa, vienen curvas:fiufiu:



Ahora que está escondida entre el Mercado Continuo, no conviene que está en boca del populacho. Déjala que suba hasta 6 y ahí a comenzar a distribuir hasta 16. Después que se las quede la plebe


----------



## Janus (7 Ene 2013)

donpepito dijo:


> INO ha hecho POP al fin.
> 
> SVNT a punto de explotar, todavía hay arreones.
> 
> GALE, triunfando, muy vólatil.



Si puedes no pongas los acrónimos, pon el nombre completo del valor, please.


----------



## Janus (7 Ene 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Pasaba a saludar y a recomendarles largos en Oro, yo lo estoy desde esta tarde ::



Que no pierda los 1640, mejor así.


----------



## Janus (7 Ene 2013)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Fijate que ha cerrado en la resitencia de los 1,91, 1,92. Si mañana decide irse hacia arriba volvere a entrar, pero sino, pues espero cazarlas algo mas bajas.



Hace falta volumen.


----------



## sr.anus (7 Ene 2013)

bertok dijo:


> [YOUTUBE]MwaUCsn8uL4[/YOUTUBE]



da casi tanto miedo como sus comentarios! Ojala fuera transmitido por la television


----------



## ponzi (7 Ene 2013)

Sabeis donde mirar un listado por capitalizacion de todas las accs del mercado continuo aleman,frances,italiano,suizo y usano?


----------



## atman (7 Ene 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Pasaba a saludar y a recomendarles largos en Oro, yo lo estoy desde esta tarde ::



Vale, pero cuidadín. Que un arreito está cantado pero de ahí habrá que verlo...


----------



## atman (8 Ene 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Sabeis donde mirar un listado por capitalizacion de todas las accs del mercado continuo aleman,frances,italiano,suizo y usano?



Del usano hay muchos sitios... les hablé de Kapitall hace tiempo ¿no? Allí es gratis y puede discriminar por algunas cosas más, bueno, al menos cuando salió así era... mire me ha pegado ganas... voy a ver si recuerdo mi usuario...


----------



## Sharik (8 Ene 2013)

Hola! No habia visto el hilo del Ibex, me pasare por aqui a aprender y a postear de vez en cuando, espero hacer buenas migas con vosotros, un saludo!


----------



## SMAUG (8 Ene 2013)

Janus ¿Algo que destacar de Apple?

Parece que ha resistido bien los 515, aunque ha sido una sesión con bajo volumen un cierre en verde habría sido esperanzador, quizás el giro lo tengamos con una figura de martillo como la de mediados de noviembre, pero esta vez bajando de los 500$ para barrer stops, quien sabe..

Saludos y gracias


----------



## ponzi (8 Ene 2013)

atman dijo:


> Del usano hay muchos sitios... les hablé de Kapitall hace tiempo ¿no? Allí es gratis y puede discriminar por algunas cosas más, bueno, al menos cuando salió así era... mire me ha pegado ganas... voy a ver si recuerdo mi usuario...



En España que merezcan la pena habra 8-12 valores en el ibex y unos 20 en el continuo, el resto pura morralla.Y creo que estoy siendo generoso.Mas que un buscador lo que a mi me interesa es hacerme con los listados, hay muchas smallcaps alemanas,usanas o francesas que son autenticas joyas.


----------



## atman (8 Ene 2013)

POnzi, si no tiene cuenta en Kapitall, ábrala, es fácil y gratis. operar... no...

Para ver esas listas o filtrar compañías por distintas cifras o ratios... Arriba tiene el botón "Explore stocks" la última opción del Menú es "Screen Stocks"...


----------



## ponzi (8 Ene 2013)

atman dijo:


> POnzi, si no tiene cuenta en Kapitall, ábrala, es fácil y gratis. operar... no...
> 
> Para ver esas listas o filtrar compañías por distintas cifras o ratios... Arriba tiene el botón "Explore stocks" la última opción del Menú es "Screen Stocks"...



Solo tienen usa?Voy a probar


----------



## atman (8 Ene 2013)

Sí, el problema de Kapitall es que no le da listas largas... tiene que poner filtros hasta que salga una lista de menos que cien. Lo que no está mal, pero muchas veces será un coñazo. Y ahora le han metido el j*d*do twitter, que casi se ha vuelto ubicuo. Al menos, se puede minimizar y que no moleste.


----------



## ponzi (8 Ene 2013)

atman dijo:


> Sí, el problema de Kapitall es que no le da listas largas... tiene que poner filtros hasta que salga una lista de menos que cien. Lo que no está mal, pero muchas veces será un coñazo.



Reduciendo el listado via ratios se puede uno enfocar en los negocios rentables.El unico problema es que a veces hay empresas que pasan desapercibidas porque su cuenta de resultados fluctua o porque no son grandes negocios sin embargo pueden tener casi todo su activo como corriente, y eso les da un plus.


----------



## atman (8 Ene 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Reduciendo el listado via ratios se puede uno enfocar en los negocios rentables.El unico problema es que a veces hay empresas que pasan desapercibidas porque su cuenta de resultados fluctua o porque no son grandes negocios sin embargo pueden tener casi todo su activo como corriente, y eso les da un plus.



Supongo que puede jugar con el "return" a varios plazos... 
Si se quiere enfocar en un sólo sector, sólo tiene que elegir el "quesito" apropiado en la parte de arriba.

Ja! No me acordaba... se puede hacer papertrading y te permiten crear portfolios diferecniados. En Abril para probar, compré precisamente Apache a 95,87... Seconoce que ya andaba yo dándole vueltas... y vamos a dejar que siga volando, porque esa superoperación lleva unas minusvalías del 15%...


----------



## atman (8 Ene 2013)

Estoy buscando una noticia que habría sacado Bloomberg sobre Rajoy... hablando de alguna adquisición/inversión fuera de balance, para no desviar más las contabilidad nacional...



> *Rajoy Stealth Order Adds to Off-Balance Sheet Debt: Euro Credit*
> Bloomberg-51 minutes ago
> Spanish Prime Minister Mariano Rajoy added more than 3 billion euros ($3.9 billion) to his debt load in the closing hours of 2012 with a New ...





Otia!!! Azkuna, alcalde de Bilbao, elegido mejor alcalde del Mundo Mundial... en segunda posición la alcaldesa de Perth en Australia... al jurado no le han enseñado la torre de Mordor... bueno, igual en foto.. así chula, bien editada y tal...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Ene 2013)

Sharik dijo:


> Hola! *No habia visto el hilo del Ibex*, me pasare por aqui a aprender y a postear de vez en cuando, espero hacer buenas migas con vosotros, un saludo!



Primer reporte.

Sea bienvenido.


Al resto..... *Let's Go!!!!!*

[YOUTUBE]GyxLGSMtqtM[/YOUTUBE]

_There I was completely wasting, out of work and down
All inside it's so frustrating as I drift from town to town
Feel as though nobody cares if I live or die
So I might as well begin to put some action in my life

Breaking the law, breaking the law
Breaking the law, breaking the law
Breaking the law, breaking the law
Breaking the law, breaking the law

So much for the golden future, I can't even start
I've had every promise broken, there's anger in my heart
You don't know what it's like, you don't have a clue
If you did you'd find yourselves doing the same thing too

Breaking the law, breaking the law
Breaking the law, breaking the law
Breaking the law, breaking the law
Breaking the law, breaking the law

You don't know what it's like!!
we we wo we wo ploice car sounds
Breaking the law, breaking the law
Breaking the law, breaking the law
Breaking the law, breaking the law
Breaking the law, breaking the law

Breaking the law, breaking the law
Breaking the law, breaking the law
Breaking the law, breaking the law
Breaking the law, breaking the law_


----------



## bertok (8 Ene 2013)

Hoy va a ser divertido ::

[YOUTUBE]EORH8Nx6FHU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Ene 2013)

guanos dias gacelerio 

MV el maestro de sabiduria vuelve a advertir a los larguistas , soltad to el papel , olvidaos de ganar el ultimo leuro :fiufiu:


----------



## politicodemadreputa (8 Ene 2013)

A BME parece que la estan cuidando...


----------



## torrefacto (8 Ene 2013)

Sesión guanera para todos!!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Ene 2013)

Bertok cabrón, acojonado me hallo oyendo el polinomia....


Thanks maaaaaan!


----------



## vyk (8 Ene 2013)

A mi me ha saltado el stop en SAN. Fuera del Ibex creo que por una buena temporada.


----------



## Janus (8 Ene 2013)

bertok dijo:


> De lo mejor que he escuchado nunca en colectivo Burbuja
> 
> Polinomia ENDURO 07-01-2013 Saqueo total en mp3 (07/01 a las 20:03:04) 01:01:48 1689351 - iVoox



Bastante correcto, quizá un poco comedido a la vista del asunto tratado.


----------



## juanfer (8 Ene 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Los 255/260 son nivel de gran soporte ahora. Creo que hay más risk que reward.



Parece que lo de cortos del Barclays va a ser que otro dia.


----------



## Janus (8 Ene 2013)

SMAUG dijo:


> Janus ¿Algo que destacar de Apple?
> 
> Parece que ha resistido bien los 515, aunque ha sido una sesión con bajo volumen un cierre en verde habría sido esperanzador, quizás el giro lo tengamos con una figura de martillo como la de mediados de noviembre, pero esta vez bajando de los 500$ para barrer stops, quien sabe..
> 
> Saludos y gracias



Yo salí ayer con un -2%. Ha profundizado mucho más de donde cabría esperar. Durante algunos compases de la sesión de ayer parecía que era una vuelta y barrida de cortos pero no cerró muy bien. Lo bueno que tiene es que el último máximo es mayor que el anterior. La vela de hoy es importante.


----------



## Janus (8 Ene 2013)

Sigan Sacyr.


----------



## bertok (8 Ene 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Bertok cabrón, acojonado me hallo oyendo el polinomia....
> 
> 
> Thanks maaaaaan!



Pues toma más vitamina ::

Economía Directa 05-12-2012 Materias primas y ahorro en mp3 (05/01 a las 11:43:09) 01:06:37 1686129 - iVoox

Esta muy, muy bien. Vayan poniéndose el casco


----------



## juanfer (8 Ene 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Pues toma más vitamina ::
> 
> Economía Directa 05-12-2012 Materias primas y ahorro en mp3 (05/01 a las 11:43:09) 01:06:37 1686129 - iVoox
> 
> Esta muy, muy bien. Vayan poniéndose el casco



Yo aun me estoy recuperando del polinomia.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Ene 2013)

cojones con la intro del ED....acojona cada vez más!


----------



## diosmercado (8 Ene 2013)

Joder aun no esta nada dicho en el ibex. Subida constante, esto es un autentico desproposito. Y el euro idem, da asco cualquier operacion, esta TODO controlado al puto microsegundo.


----------



## Paquillo (8 Ene 2013)

Vamos dax arriba! :XX:


----------



## Janus (8 Ene 2013)

Paquillo dijo:


> Vamos dax arriba! :XX:



No sería malo que lo llevaran hasta los 8150 para meterle ahí cortos pero a base de bien.

Es un escenario nada desdeñable. No miren el IBEX ya que si el DAX sube lo terminará arrastrando. El IBEX tiene target en 8560 con un filtro de un 2% perhaps.


----------



## Felix (8 Ene 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> cojones con la intro del ED....acojona cada vez más!



Es de la BSO de Matrix, muy adecuado en mi opinion.


----------



## bertok (8 Ene 2013)

Ayer os puse un video muy interesante que indica claramente cómo las rentas del capital le están ganando la partida a las rentas del trabajo. Pasó un tanto desapercibido pero es muy interesante

[YOUTUBE]MwaUCsn8uL4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Janus (8 Ene 2013)

AIG demandar a EE UU por intervenirla, segn NYT


En España igualito igualito. Pasen y vean el ya tan habitual estropicio de ahora en Corporación Dermoestética y antes en TERRA, Iberdrola Renovables, Banesto ....


----------



## Paquillo (8 Ene 2013)

Janus dijo:


> No sería malo que lo llevaran hasta los 8150 para meterle ahí cortos pero a base de bien.
> 
> Es un escenario nada desdeñable. No miren el IBEX ya que si el DAX sube lo terminará arrastrando. El IBEX tiene target en 8560 con un filtro de un 2% perhaps.





pues voy largo desde 7726, esperemos que se cumplan esos 8000 miles para meterle unos buenos cortos.


----------



## ponzi (8 Ene 2013)

Habeis visto Nokia esta consiguiendo publicidad gratis del windows 8 gracias a microsoft.A lo tonto igual w8 consigue su propio moat.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QFJd5km2KKo&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Krim (8 Ene 2013)

Yo veo un anuncio de Win8...ni siquiera he sido capaz de ver el símbolo de NOK :S

Sacyr ha hecho un whiplash por encima de 1.8... Fake o anticipo de una buena subida?


----------



## ponzi (8 Ene 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Yo veo un anuncio de Win8...ni siquiera he sido capaz de ver el símbolo de NOK :S
> 
> Sacyr ha hecho un whiplash por encima de 1.8... Fake o anticipo de una buena subida?



Es que no sale la marca nokia pero estan dando visibilidad a su sistema operativo y eso vale mucho dinero si no mirar lo que gasta apple en marketing


----------



## Krim (8 Ene 2013)

MEH, Win8 es el sistema operativo de Mocosoft, nada más. Nokia está ahí como podrían estar muchos otros. Eso no publicita nada de Nokia, ni les beneficia en nada. Aparte, también Mocosoft se gastó una pasta en la publicidad del Vista y mira.


----------



## Pepitoria (8 Ene 2013)

Barbas...Rajoy...Remojar

China 
Societe Generale dice que si hubiera aterrizaje duro en China, podría arrastrar a las bolsas europeas un 20% a la baja.


----------



## Janus (8 Ene 2013)

Janus volvió a acertar con Prisa ::

Eso quiere decir que hay una importante lección aprendida. La mierda que pierde dinero como las solares, las mineras de carbón, los medios arcaicos digitales ..... también dan una opción de ganar dinero. Más dinero diría yo.

Todo está escrito en la cinta.

Enhorabuena a los premiados.



*No voy a decir nada de Gamesa *


----------



## Janus (8 Ene 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Habeis visto Nokia esta consiguiendo publicidad gratis del windows 8 gracias a microsoft.A lo tonto igual w8 consigue su propio moat.
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QFJd5km2KKo&feature=youtube_gdata_player



A mí sí que me gusta y mucho W8 pero creo que llega bastante tarde porque el truco está en las apps y ahí está muy por detrás del resto. Dudo mucho que Android se quede parado, es más Google ha demostrado que es capaz de innovar más rápido que los demás.


----------



## LÁNGARO (8 Ene 2013)

feliz año a todos.

esto sube o baja????
sigo con mis TR hast los 37.


----------



## Silenciosa (8 Ene 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Janus volvió a acertar con Prisa ::
> 
> Eso quiere decir que hay una importante lección aprendida. La mierda que pierde dinero como las solares, las mineras de carbón, los medios arcaicos digitales ..... también dan una opción de ganar dinero. Más dinero diría yo.
> 
> ...




Me fijé esta mañana y te lo iba a poner 

En este valor no entro ni con recomendación porque no le pillo el punto.

Nunca calculo bien donde salirme y paso de hacer el burro.


----------



## Janus (8 Ene 2013)

Janus ya tiene el target del mes hecho. Ahora a cuidar de que no se deshaga y si podemos adelantar el de febrero, mejor que mejor.


----------



## peseteuro (8 Ene 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> *esto sube o baja????*
> .





*Si *


 (esque soy programador)


----------



## davinci (8 Ene 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Janus volvió a acertar con Prisa ::



Si no recuerdo mal, augurabas subida por encima de 0.3. Otra cosa sería ridícula, porque se ha estado pegando batacazo desde 0.28, cuando comenzaste tus predicciones. De momento ni siquiera ha vuelto al punto de salida.


----------



## Janus (8 Ene 2013)

Cada 1% que mejore la capitalización de Telecinco, impacta en la participación de Prisa en un 3% de la capitalización de Prisa.

Simple anécdota.


----------



## vmmp29 (8 Ene 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Janus ya tiene el target del mes hecho. Ahora a cuidar de que no se deshaga y si podemos adelantar el de febrero, mejor que mejor.



pero a seguir cantando oportunidades


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Ene 2013)

soltad to el papel gacelillas , luego no os quejeis ::

en 6000 habia que comprar , no despues de una subida de cerca del 50% :o

el que avisa no es traidor :no:


----------



## Janus (8 Ene 2013)

davinci dijo:


> Si no recuerdo mal, augurabas subida por encima de 0.3. Otra cosa sería ridícula, porque se ha estado pegando batacazo desde 0.28, cuando comenzaste tus predicciones. De momento ni siquiera ha vuelto al punto de salida.



Amigo, 0,265 fue cuando alerté del proceso importante de acumulación. Desde entonces ha dado entradas y salidas 3 veces. Esto no es para larguistas que ponen su dinero y lo miran una vez al día en el cierre.

Es tradeo puro, constante y rápido. Ya digo, yo he entrado y salido tres veces. Cuando quite la posi actual .... serán cuatro veces.


----------



## LÁNGARO (8 Ene 2013)

El espíritu del 15-M da a luz al Partido X, una formación que pretende "reiniciar el sistema" | El Mundo Digital

chalaos o futuristas???


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Ene 2013)

el cambio verdadero es el que trae la revolucion lo demas es perder el tiempo , estais dispuestos a pagar el precio en sangre que tiene una revolucion ? ienso: 

firmado MV el maestro de sabiduria :Aplauso:


----------



## Janus (8 Ene 2013)

Sin ánimo de provocar erecciones .... mi coleguita en Londres me ha pasado un par de chateos anticipando que en su hedge manejan como hoja de ruta un próximo periodo muy bajista una vez que se estire esto un poquito más arriba. Me dice que ya se están poniendo cortos principalmente en Alemania. De España no quieren saber nada.


----------



## Janus (8 Ene 2013)

Dentro de que Barclays es alcista, no hay que despreciar que ha doblado prácticamente en los últimos seis meses. Unas 0,2 pounds más arriba hay resistencia importante.


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Ene 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Sin ánimo de provocar erecciones .... mi coleguita en Londres me ha pasado un par de chateos anticipando que en su hedge manejan como hoja de ruta un próximo periodo muy bajista una vez que se estire esto un poquito más arriba. Me dice que ya se están poniendo cortos principalmente en Alemania. De España no quieren saber nada.



MV tiene muy claro que este reboton desde los 6000 es solo un pullback , pero a pesar de su jran sabiduria MV empieza a dudar ahora que los ejpertos tambien ven caidas gordas :


----------



## Janus (8 Ene 2013)

Ya ven a Viscofan, empezar el año en el IBEX y papelón.


----------



## Janus (8 Ene 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> MV tiene muy claro que este reboton desde los 6000 es solo un pullback , pero a pesar de su jran sabiduria MV empieza a dudar ahora que los ejpertos tambien ven caidas gordas :



Los ejpertos están todos de vacaciones con las plusvis del 2012. Aún no han vuelto. Mi coleguita es una simple tiralíneas 

Servidor simplemente es un tipo que ha ultrajado el juju de Apple, LDK, Prisa ....
Ando ya servidor y voy mú relajao.


----------



## Janus (8 Ene 2013)

Cojonudo el volumen de hoy en Prisa. Como gusta de verdad, poco a poco y constante sin parar y sin disparar el precio a lo bestia.


----------



## villares (8 Ene 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Sin ánimo de provocar erecciones .... mi coleguita en Londres me ha pasado un par de chateos anticipando que en su hedge manejan como hoja de ruta un próximo periodo muy bajista una vez que se estire esto un poquito más arriba. Me dice que ya se están poniendo cortos principalmente en Alemania. De España no quieren saber nada.



Sin animo de llevarle la contraria a su garganta profunda... he leido este articulo hace un rato. Trata del mercado USA:

Los bajistas huyen del mercado para evitar quedarse pillados en el rally burstil - Cotizalia.com

...los bajistas han comenzado una carrera a contrarreloj para cubrir sus posiciones cortas en cartera para evitar quedarse pillados en la subida. Así, el ratio de inversiones alcistas frente a bajistas en valores de EEUU ha aumentado hasta los 14,2 puntos desde sus mínimos de junio. 

Que opinan...es esto una noticia seria o un cebo para atrapar gacelas?


----------



## donpepito (8 Ene 2013)

PRS la señal, UBS vendiendo a saco antes del boom... era demasiado obvio!


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Ene 2013)

villares dijo:


> Sin animo de llevarle la contraria a su garganta profunda... he leido este articulo hace un rato. Trata del mercado USA:
> 
> Los bajistas huyen del mercado para evitar quedarse pillados en el rally burstil - Cotizalia.com
> 
> ...



ni caso pezkeñin , vamos es algo basico para ganar platita en los mercaos 

el sp500 esta haciendo un doble techo , vix ya en zona de soporte lo confirma


----------



## Janus (8 Ene 2013)

villares dijo:


> Sin animo de llevarle la contraria a su garganta profunda... he leido este articulo hace un rato. Trata del mercado USA:
> 
> Los bajistas huyen del mercado para evitar quedarse pillados en el rally burstil - Cotizalia.com
> 
> ...




Yo creo que las noticias no aparecen en prensa. Uno no puede fiarse ni de lo que aparece en un foro ........... imagina de lo que copia un inmi para pasárselo por mail a un mass-mierda-worker en España.

Es cierto que no aparece nada de volatilidad y el ProShares VIX Short Term debe actuar como canario en la mina.

Lo que me decía es que lo están estirando hacia arriba para llegado un momento darlo la vuelta. No esperen caídas del 8% ni mucho menos.


----------



## donpepito (8 Ene 2013)

UNXL techo, +98.00% en días.


----------



## ponzi (8 Ene 2013)

Janus dijo:


> A mí sí que me gusta y mucho W8 pero creo que llega bastante tarde porque el truco está en las apps y ahí está muy por detrás del resto. Dudo mucho que Android se quede parado, es más Google ha demostrado que es capaz de innovar más rápido que los demás.






He oido que ya tienen 100.000 aplicaciones.La clave esta en que el ecosistema de W8 sea deseado por el gran publico, una vez conseguido ese objetivo si Nokia ofrece buenos terminales a un precio razonable sus ventas se dispararan.Esto es un juego de puro Mk




Krim dijo:


> MEH, Win8 es el sistema operativo de Mocosoft, nada más. Nokia está ahí como podrían estar muchos otros. Eso no publicita nada de Nokia, ni les beneficia en nada. Aparte, también Mocosoft se gastó una pasta en la publicidad del Vista y mira.



Todo el mundo recuerda que los moviles de Nokia son los mejores su unico problema es que el so aun no es suficientemente visible


----------



## ponzi (8 Ene 2013)

Mirar la caja que tienen y su valor contable.Es cambiar dinero por dinero mas un negocio con partes buenas y malas que esta practicamente gratis. Viendo el roe y roa historicos podemos ver el liderazgo que tenian hasta 2006


https://www.unience.com/product/HEX/NOK1V/financials


----------



## Claca (8 Ene 2013)

villares dijo:


> Sin animo de llevarle la contraria a su garganta profunda... he leido este articulo hace un rato. Trata del mercado USA:
> 
> Los bajistas huyen del mercado para evitar quedarse pillados en el rally burstil - Cotizalia.com
> 
> ...



Al contrario, los consensos de mercado son muy negativos para la prevalencia de la tendencia imperante. Este tipo de noticias son un síntoma, no una causa, por eso.


----------



## Krim (8 Ene 2013)

¿2006? es como si me dices el Mesozoico para este tipo de negocios. En el 2006, creo que tenía un móvil que sacaba fotos en resolución VGA (que rápidamente descubrí que era inútil), y, eso sí, estaba muy contento con lo de que podía transferir cosas por bluetooth.

Es cierto, Nokia hacía móviles muy majos, pero ¿Que tienen hoy para competir? ¿Pueden rivalizar con las pantallas de Samsung? ¿Pueden competir contra las cámaras integradas en los XPeria¿ ¿Tienen algo contra el equilibrio y la resistencia de los HTC? Mi viejo Hero se llevó ostias como panes y sigue funcionando en casa de mi padre...

Es cierto, puede que Nokia saque un terminal que compita en todo eso con las marcas anteriores...o puede que se queden como están ahora y en ese caso todos sabemos lo que les espera.


----------



## grillo35 (8 Ene 2013)

villares dijo:


> Sin animo de llevarle la contraria a su garganta profunda... he leido este articulo hace un rato. Trata del mercado USA:
> 
> Los bajistas huyen del mercado para evitar quedarse pillados en el rally burstil - Cotizalia.com
> 
> ...





Dos contraindicadores de lobro como el Cava y el Doblado estan alcistas para este inicio de año. Ahora bien, escucho a otros muchos supuestos ejjjpertos estos dias comentar por radio y television que la primera parte del año sera complicada.

Resumiendo, que esto tiene pinta de lateral para unos cuantos meses... 8:


----------



## ponzi (8 Ene 2013)

Krim dijo:


> ¿2006? es como si me dices el Mesozoico para este tipo de negocios. En el 2006, creo que tenía un móvil que sacaba fotos en resolución VGA (que rápidamente descubrí que era inútil), y, eso sí, estaba muy contento con lo de que podía transferir cosas por bluetooth.
> 
> Es cierto, Nokia hacía móviles muy majos, pero ¿Que tienen hoy para competir? ¿Pueden rivalizar con las pantallas de Samsung? ¿Pueden competir contra las cámaras integradas en los XPeria¿ ¿Tienen algo contra el equilibrio y la resistencia de los HTC? Mi viejo Hero se llevó ostias como panes y sigue funcionando en casa de mi padre...
> 
> Es cierto, puede que Nokia saque un terminal que compita en todo eso con las marcas anteriores...o puede que se queden como están ahora y en ese caso todos sabemos lo que les espera.



Tienen una camara unica en el mercado ,su pantalla es la mas resistente que existe y unas aplicaciones que ni de lejos tiene la competencia sobre todo en temas de mapas y gps.Por cierto a que hora abre usa ¿3:30? .En ing no tengo el ticker europeo creo que voy a hacer mis pinitos en $.Me la voy a jugar al mas puro estilo Janus.Si remontan y no las llevo es algo que no me perdonaria en la vida


----------



## pecata minuta (8 Ene 2013)

Fuera del todo de SAN. Ahora a esperarla más abajo.


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Ene 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Fuera del todo de SAN. Ahora a esperarla más abajo.



bien hecho bocata , veras como el mercado premia al inversor inconsciente :rolleye:


----------



## pecata minuta (8 Ene 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> bien hecho bocata , veras como el mercado premia al inversor inconsciente :rolleye:



Pues ha sido vender y dispararse hacia arriba un eurito. Mecagüentoloquesemenea


----------



## Janus (8 Ene 2013)

Largos en Bankia, muso riesgo. Stops ajustados. No me sigan, voy solo.


----------



## Krim (8 Ene 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Tienen una camara unica en el mercado ,su pantalla es la mas resistente que existe y unas aplicaciones que ni de lejos tiene la competencia sobre todo en temas de mapas y gps.Por cierto a que hora abre usa ¿3:30? .En ing no tengo el ticker europeo creo que voy a hacer mis pinitos en $.Me la voy a jugar al mas puro estilo Janus.Si remontan y no las llevo es algo que no me perdonaria en la vida



3:30 sí. Si estos móviles de Nokia son tan buenos como dices, dos cosas:

1) Compra, claro.

2) Pásame una review que quiero verlo .

@Janus: Tranquilo, siendo Bankia creo que la mayoría no seguiríamos ni a Rihanna en plena orgía lésbica.


----------



## Janus (8 Ene 2013)

No se exciten demasiado en Nokia, se compra si el chart acompaña y punto. Nada de cogerles cariño.


----------



## ponzi (8 Ene 2013)

Krim dijo:


> 3:30 sí. Si estos móviles de Nokia son tan buenos como dices, dos cosas:
> 
> 1) Compra, claro.
> 
> ...



Nunca he realizado una compra simplemente por acto de fe pero esta vez me la voy a jugar y en $.Es una peq orden.Esto puede acabar como el sagrario de la aurora porque no es mi estilo de inversion


----------



## ponzi (8 Ene 2013)

Ya le gano un 4% a nokia.A este paso le voy a coger gustillo al mercado usano


----------



## ponzi (8 Ene 2013)

Vigilen coca cola puede estar a puntito de caramelo


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (8 Ene 2013)

CNMV: IBERDROLA La participación de ACS, accionista significativo, descendió por debajo del 5%, frente al 6,607% publicado anteriormente.


----------



## bertok (8 Ene 2013)

Krim dijo:


> 3:30 sí. Si estos móviles de Nokia son tan buenos como dices, dos cosas:
> 
> 1) Compra, claro.
> 
> ...



No esté tan seguro ::


----------



## bertok (8 Ene 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Ya le gano un 4% a nokia.A este paso le voy a coger gusto al mercado usano



En esos mercados sólo viene una vez el negro, no le hace falta más 8:


----------



## Pepitoria (8 Ene 2013)

Ya estamos líados con los resultados empresariales en USA

Esta noche al after toca Alcoa


----------



## ponzi (8 Ene 2013)

bertok dijo:


> En esos mercados sólo viene una vez el negro, no le hace falta más 8:



Quiero probar un poco de droga dura.Al ver divertirse a Janus me ha picado el gusanillo. Es poco dinero si al final quiebran el roto no sera muy gordo.


----------



## donpepito (8 Ene 2013)

Tengo la suya... SVNT +230M deuda y gestionada por lamercillos de NJ!


----------



## politicodemadreputa (8 Ene 2013)

Algo pasa en BME, le estan metiendo hostion cada hora y quince minutos desde las 13:00, el siguiente toca a las 16:45, tendran huevos de ser tan descarados ????


----------



## Janus (8 Ene 2013)

El carbón apunta a una lógica corrección. Podría tener cierta intensidad.


----------



## villares (8 Ene 2013)

Y de AMD? Que nos cuenta?
Hoy ha llegado a 2.76 y parece que por fin aparece el volumen.

Al Sr Janus no le van a caber las medallas que se esta colgando ultimamente. :Aplauso:


----------



## Janus (8 Ene 2013)

Nuevamente Apple en el radar. Los mínimos de ayer son stop.


----------



## Janus (8 Ene 2013)

villares dijo:


> Y de AMD? Que nos cuenta?
> Hoy ha llegado a 2.76 y parece que por fin aparece el volumen.
> 
> Al Sr Janus no le van a caber las medallas que se esta colgando ultimamente. :Aplauso:



Hasta 2,90 hay que aguantar. Yo no estoy cabalgando, ya solté días atrás. Me llevé mis 20 centavos que para una persona humilde como yo está muy bien.


----------



## ghkghk (8 Ene 2013)

Soltadas las BME en 20.80. Esperaremos una coreccion para coger, mas cantidad y mas abajo.

Enviado desde mi GT-I8160 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## politicodemadreputa (8 Ene 2013)

Yo todavia aguanto... pueder ser que me quemeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.



ghkghk dijo:


> Soltadas las BME en 20.80. Esperaremos una coreccion para coger, mas cantidad y mas abajo.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I8160 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## atman (8 Ene 2013)

villares dijo:


> Sin animo de llevarle la contraria a su garganta profunda... he leido este articulo hace un rato. Trata del mercado USA:
> 
> Los bajistas huyen del mercado para evitar quedarse pillados en el rally burstil - Cotizalia.com
> 
> ...



Eso es noticia de Cotizalia... no hay más que decir...


----------



## donpepito (8 Ene 2013)

BME es la REINA MORA de RT4 y sus insiders... nunca la verás en cortos ... OPA a medio plazo.


----------



## bertok (8 Ene 2013)

Sin viagra esto no tira al alza. Situación en deterioro.

Siguientes objetivos: cerrar los gaps en SP y Culibex.


----------



## bertok (8 Ene 2013)

Tito Celente os llama ::

[YOUTUBE]WgmdQcLlSVk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Ene 2013)

MV el maestro de sabiduria sigue advirtiendo a las gacelas alcistas , luego no habra piedad :no:

tecnologia del lado bajista en el sp500 :baba:


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Ene 2013)

donpepito dijo:


> BME es la REINA MORA de RT4 y sus insiders... nunca la verás en cortos ... OPA a medio plazo.



nunca digas nunca pequeño padawano :no:


----------



## ghkghk (8 Ene 2013)

donpepito dijo:


> BME es la REINA MORA de RT4 y sus insiders... nunca la verás en cortos ... OPA a medio plazo.



Ya, ya. Si es mi ojito derecho. Pero me espero a pillarla un 10% mas abajo en unas semanas. No le veo rompiendo los 21 tan sencillamente. 

Enviado desde mi GT-I8160 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## donpepito (8 Ene 2013)

16.00 era un suelo demasiado bueno para dejarlo pasar, yo prefiero volatilidad...


----------



## FranR (8 Ene 2013)




----------



## politicodemadreputa (8 Ene 2013)

Como predije, BME a las 16:45 hostion, de 20.68 a 20.82 raro raro raro


----------



## Janus (8 Ene 2013)

Ya hemos avisado que el carbón pedía corrección. Seguir fuera by the moment.


----------



## ponzi (8 Ene 2013)

El negro esta llamando a mi puerta


----------



## mataresfacil (8 Ene 2013)

Hoy he entrado mal en gamesa y he salido peor, compra a 1,97 y venta a1,90, toma negocio, otra vez sera. Me da que puede tener una correcion antes de volver a las andadas, paciencia imbecil (yo) paciencia.


----------



## bertok (8 Ene 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> El negro esta llamando a mi puerta



Déjale pasar, termina siendo de la familia ::


----------



## bertok (8 Ene 2013)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Hoy he entrado mal en gamesa y he salido peor, compra a 1,97 y venta a1,90, toma negocio, otra vez sera. Me da que puede tener una correcion antes de volver a las andadas, paciencia imbecil (yo) paciencia.



Cuando se patina en los techos, es muy difícil ganar.

Déjala caer con calma.


----------



## Janus (8 Ene 2013)

Nokia: una bajada hasta 2,8 sería bastante decente, incluso hasta 2,4.


----------



## bertok (8 Ene 2013)

[YOUTUBE]cFW61imqV8Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Janus (8 Ene 2013)

Los 1640 del oro han aguantado. Pongame la especialidad en Del Frisco`s o un Great Neck Menu en Peter Luger. Hoy es más que merecido alimentar bien el cuerpo.


----------



## pecata minuta (8 Ene 2013)

Janus, ¿en serio has entrado en la pocilga esa de Bankia?


----------



## Janus (8 Ene 2013)

Tesla Motor apunta a cortos.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Ene 2013)

FranR dijo:


>











Y puestos a ser crípticos:

_ V(find(not(X<bounds(2,: )&X>bounds(1,: ))))=0;_


arrghhghg no hay eggs de ponerlo bien, disculpen y no me pongan un "mis hogos!"


----------



## Janus (8 Ene 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Janus, ¿en serio has entrado en la pocilga esa de Bankia?



En 0,568 y ahora en 0,572 con stop subido cerca de la entrada.

Este hilo es muy serio como para cantar en falso. Yo cuando canto, estoy dentro (y aviso con un "largos en" o un "cortos en").

Me siento patriota o quizá es más el que si supera los 0,6 vamos a ganar bastante platita. En términos r/r no está nada mal ahora mismo viendo las cifras con las que comienzo este post.


----------



## bertok (8 Ene 2013)

Para que gastéis las plusvis ::

[YOUTUBE]EwvBAz-bXqM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Janus (8 Ene 2013)

Los de Alpha que ajusten bien los cintus!!!!!, ha roto hacia arriba sin volumen varios días y hoy se está marcando una vela correctora importante. El soporte de 10 aprox, es fácil que ceda con suma facilidad. Es muy importante respetar los stops, aquí no se hacen prisioneros.


----------



## Accusatio Manifesta (8 Ene 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Ya ven a Viscofan, empezar el año en el IBEX y papelón.



Pues así es. Yo doy gracias a Montoro porque gracias a su ley antiespeculadores (radicales insolidarios antisistema y paraterroristas), me vendí mi paquetito el día 31 de diciembre a 42,45 tras unos meses y me saqué casi un 19% (habiendo aguantado unas minusvalías majas, eso sí)

Ahora, a esperarlas un poco más abajo:
- ¿Así como las tengo ahora?
- Un poco más abajo
- ¿Ahora?
- No, un poco más abajo todavía
- ...


Montoro, eres un solete.



Lo que me flipa es lo de Día hoy. Que no seré yo quien se queje, pero viniendo de cerrar en máximos cascarse un +5%... pues no está mal. Ojalá todos los días fueran así.


----------



## Janus (8 Ene 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Para que gastéis las plusvis ::
> 
> [YOUTUBE]EwvBAz-bXqM[/YOUTUBE]



No hay oferta de contenidos aún, el recommendation ese puede ser una pifia. En breve también anunciará la competencia sus lanzamientos. Hay que esperar a que se normalicen los precios y en estos temas nunca hay que ser first movers.

Los que están temblando son los de Telefónica porque los contenidos para esa calidad (sobre todo en formatos de compresión que no sean eficientes en amplias imágenes en movimiento) va a ser de órdago. Ya están los torrents afilando las uñas.

Señores, les vamos a tumbar la puta red. Ni DWDM ni hostias, queremos un Gigabit/s en casa y baratito .......... o reventamos la red.


----------



## Janus (8 Ene 2013)

Accusatio Manifesta dijo:


> Pues así es. Yo doy gracias a Montoro porque gracias a su ley antiespeculadores (radicales insolidarios antisistema y paraterroristas), me vendí mi paquetito el día 31 de diciembre a 42,45 tras unos meses y me saqué casi un 19% (habiendo aguantado unas minusvalías majas, eso sí)
> 
> Ahora, a esperarlas un poco más abajo:
> - ¿Así como las tengo ahora?
> ...



Olvídate de Viscofan hasta que vuelva a salir del IBEX. Creo que es el mejor consejo que he dado en meses.


----------



## villares (8 Ene 2013)

S&P cuts Advanced Micro Devices rating to B

TEXT - S&P cuts Advanced Micro Devices rating to B | Reuters

La accion ha caido 3% desde maximos del dia, pero esta en verde de nuevo.


----------



## Janus (8 Ene 2013)

Dos de las que hay que seguir porque tendrán su momento importante de plusvis en largo son:

Arch Coal - la que más me gusta por feeling del sector del carbón.
Chesapeake - es un cañonazo de empresa que se va a mover con el precio de la energía.


----------



## Bitte (8 Ene 2013)

GAM ha roto en intradía la resistencia 1.94€, pero no ha podido rematar la faena.


----------



## Janus (8 Ene 2013)

Bankia up :fiufiu:


----------



## atman (8 Ene 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Bankia up :fiufiu:



up...ta onde?

Mire usted que después de Gamesa, cuyas acciones mi cartera guarde por muchos años, a éstos tiembles suyos les tengo querencia...

además empezamos el año y hay que darle vida al asunto...


El SP decidiendo ahorita mismo si nos vamos diez arriba o diez abajo... yo me he puesto corto lo justo, para ir acumulando o darle la vuelta...


----------



## Janus (8 Ene 2013)

Igualito que Telefónica.

_"Google <GOOG.O> y una organización de reurbanización están facilitando acceso gratuito a Internet WiFi en un barrio de Manhattan, que lo convierte en la mayor zona de cobertura en la ciudad de Nueva York. El gigante de las búsquedas y Chelsea Improvement, una organización sin ánimo de lucro, facilitaron el acceso a Internet al aire libre en Chelsea, donde está la sede en Nueva York de Google y varias start-ups tecnológicas. El barrio también es hogar de muchos estudiantes, además de residentes de una de las urbanizaciones de vivienda pública de la ciudad. Google no prevé ampliar el programa, dijo la empresa el martes en un comunicado. La empresa también facilita acceso a Internet en la ciudad de Mountain View, California, donde se sitúa su principal campus."_


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Ene 2013)

Aporte del día....

[YOUTUBE]IS6PR08_2hE[/YOUTUBE]

:XX:


----------



## Janus (8 Ene 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Aporte del día....
> 
> [YOUTUBE]IS6PR08_2hE[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> :XX:



Este ya lo conocía y lo tengo guardado debidamente en mi disco duro de los guays. Dieguín, tú si que sabes cantar.


----------



## bertok (8 Ene 2013)

atman dijo:


> up...ta onde?
> 
> Mire usted que después de Gamesa, cuyas acciones mi cartera guarde por muchos años, a éstos tiembles suyos les tengo querencia...
> 
> ...



Vamos en el mismo vagón 8:

Voy a por 600USD para terminar de alegrar el día :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## bertok (8 Ene 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Aporte del día....
> 
> [YOUTUBE]IS6PR08_2hE[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> :XX:



caguenlahostia que jartada de reir :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## Janus (8 Ene 2013)

Arena Pharma: vean la vela y volumen de hoy y compárenlo con la vela y volumen del día 27/10. Vean también qué sucedió los 19 días anteriores de trading.

Suerte.


----------



## Janus (8 Ene 2013)

Prisa: a última hora ha patinado un poquito y ha negociado los últimos 3M de acciones sin mover el rabito lo cual dice mucho. Extremen la precaución porque perfectamente puede haber fake.

Está justo justo sobre la directriz bajista de los últimos meses. Durante todo el día la ha estado superando pero en el cierre ha quedado ahí ahí. Sería mejor haberlo superado y tirando del volumen hacia arriba. Pero es lo que hay.

Aseguren las plusvis y no dejen que una posición en verde se vuelva roja.


----------



## tarrito (8 Ene 2013)

[YOUTUBE]to12L5vQJP8[/YOUTUBE]

:rolleye:


----------



## donpepito (8 Ene 2013)

SVNT ... algo traman... ShortSQ


----------



## Janus (8 Ene 2013)

Venga ahí va una buena de mi archivo de preferidos.

[YOUTUBE]GcZG9L5BjMI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Janus (8 Ene 2013)

donpepito dijo:


> SVNT ... algo traman... ShortSQ



Fake en el volumen, muy claro.
No ponemos a ello.


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Ene 2013)

las gacelillas se apuntan a los cortos sobre el sp500 de MV el maestro de sabiduria :ouch: 

esto no me gusta na , encima os gustan las bromas telefonicas :vomito:


----------



## atman (8 Ene 2013)

No me creo nada esa forma de bajar... 
pero mientras sea a favor pocos vientos son malos... simplemente, estar listo para plegar...


----------



## bertok (8 Ene 2013)

atman dijo:


> No me creo nada esa forma de bajar...
> pero mientras sea a favor pocos vientos son malos... simplemente, estar listo para plegar...



De momento ha funcionado muy bien el fibo TF=1min.

Cubrimos 150USD de plusvis con el SL y que sea lo que dios quiera.


----------



## Krim (8 Ene 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Arena Pharma: vean la vela y volumen de hoy y compárenlo con la vela y volumen del día 27/10. Vean también qué sucedió los 19 días anteriores de trading.
> 
> Suerte.



Debo suponer que te refieres a la del 17. Y sí, es...inquietante XD.


----------



## ponzi (8 Ene 2013)

https://www.unience.com/blog/Andres+Llorente/kodak_y_nokia_vidas_paralelas


Que opinais??


----------



## bertok (8 Ene 2013)

bertok dijo:


> De momento ha funcionado muy bien el fibo TF=1min.
> 
> Cubrimos 150USD de plusvis con el SL y que sea lo que dios quiera.



Me echó con +150USD.

Su putas madre, es bajista. Vamos a buscar más.


----------



## atman (8 Ene 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> https://www.unience.com/blog/Andres+Llorente/kodak_y_nokia_vidas_paralelas
> 
> 
> Que opinais??



Leo en diagonal pero creo que dice poco más o menos lo que les dije yo el otro día. El futuro de Nokia es ser un patent troll o ser desposeía de su KH a pedazos para ir cubriéndose en la caída. O eso, o espabilar mucho mucho mucho. Posibilidades hay, pero no les veo ganas...


----------



## atman (8 Ene 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Me echó con +150USD.
> 
> Su putas madre, es bajista. Vamos a buscar más.



Tanto tiempo en la trinchera... 

No se fíe de los "bajismos". Pero ahí hubiera convenido aguantar hasta salir rapado. Yo voy incluso algo más... si veo que se lo piensa, hasta le doy cera...


----------



## donpepito (8 Ene 2013)

Savient's KRYSTEXXA


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Ene 2013)

Joder....creo que he sobrepasado el nivel 36 de lonchafismo.







Estoy pensando en comprar una cosa. Mis cuentas:

Case A) Comprar en tienda: 14€+gasolina(10km)+cuanto vale mi tiempo+pocas ganas de aglomeraciones.
Case B) Comprar online: 14€+gastos de envío (3€ bufff +21%)



....... Que indecisión!!!!! :XX: :XX:


----------



## Janus (8 Ene 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Debo suponer que te refieres a la del 17. Y sí, es...inquietante XD.



You're right.

Los dados en la mesa.


----------



## Janus (8 Ene 2013)

atman dijo:


> Leo en diagonal pero creo que dice poco más o menos lo que les dije yo el otro día. El futuro de Nokia es ser un patent troll o ser desposeía de su KH a pedazos para ir cubriéndose en la caída. O eso, o espabilar mucho mucho mucho. Posibilidades hay, pero no les veo ganas...



No hay que darle muchas vueltas. Son las ventas las que cantarán. Estos tipos no van a vender un colín de ilusión con mensajes y mandangas. El mercado solo espera ver si salen nuevos terminales y si las expectativas de ventas son adecuadas.

El lumia de alta gama es realmente excepcional y antaño eso era suficiente para que los mercados consideraran que las ventas iban a ir bien. Ahora son otros tiempos y prevalece el que antes ojos que cerebro.

Ojo que cuando una valor como Nokia ha perdido la confianza de los mercados, se la juega terminal a terminal, venta a venta.


----------



## atman (8 Ene 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Joder....creo que he sobrepasado el nivel 36 de lonchafismo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y tenga en cuenta el trabajo administrativo y de consultoría que está haciendo para cerrar la operación...


----------



## Janus (8 Ene 2013)

donpepito dijo:


> Savient's KRYSTEXXA



Sí pero el valor está patinando hoy con un volumen muy relevante. Hay quien ha querido salir y no ha querido fiarse de las sirenas.


----------



## donpepito (8 Ene 2013)

Por supuesto, lo bueno debe ser si consiguen un socio para el lanz en EU.


----------



## atman (8 Ene 2013)

El Lumia 920 sería genial si hubiera salido hace 12-18 meses... ahora es un cacharro que es un 20% más grande y un 40% más pesado que su competencia. Y "entra" dándoselas de novedad en un mercado consolidado al que no aporta gran cosa. Al contrario.

PD: Ya me han rapado... Edito... creí que sí, pero no... le falta un poquito... a ver cómo de "fino" voy...


----------



## ponzi (8 Ene 2013)

Janus dijo:


> No hay que darle muchas vueltas. Son las ventas las que cantarán. Estos tipos no van a vender un colín de ilusión con mensajes y mandangas. El mercado solo espera ver si salen nuevos terminales y si las expectativas de ventas son adecuadas.
> 
> El lumia de alta gama es realmente excepcional y antaño eso era suficiente para que los mercados consideraran que las ventas iban a ir bien. Ahora son otros tiempos y prevalece el que antes ojos que cerebro.
> 
> Ojo que cuando una valor como Nokia ha perdido la confianza de los mercados, se la juega terminal a terminal, venta a venta.



Esto es el 1 batallon de infanteria.No llevo ni una sesion y ya he conocido a un tal rambo que dice que no puede correr. No estoy acostumbrado a este apogeo de emociones,no se si aguantare mucho tiempo.


----------



## vmmp29 (8 Ene 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Arena Pharma: vean la vela y volumen de hoy y compárenlo con la vela y volumen del día 27/10. Vean también qué sucedió los 19 días anteriores de trading.
> 
> Suerte.



creo ¿qué te vas a poner corto?

he leído tu pensamiento : 8:


----------



## atman (8 Ene 2013)

Y no es sólo eso... ¿dónde están las tablets de Nokia? En desarrollo? en producción? para salir cuando? con qué? para competir con la 3ª generación de la competencia? 

ah! oh! que llevará ventanitas!! eso lo cambia todo... claaaro... para el que usa la tablet sobre todo para navegar o para que su niña vea los videos de Caillou en Youtube... le interesará muchísimo que su tablet lleve vindosh... seguro que sí...

Y mientras ellos desarrollan, Apple se estará acercando a los 50 millones de unidades vendidas y Samsung andará por 5 millones.

¿como podría volver Nokia? Pues con un tablet que tenga 5mm. de grosor y un huevo de autonomía... que saliera en este CES o en el World Mobile...y que se olvide de sacar uno bananero, tirado de precio, porque ese segmento, así sólo para empezar, ya lo ha copado la propia Google...


----------



## Janus (8 Ene 2013)

Cierro Savient, no se concreta en bajadas el patinazo en volumen de la apertura. Paso de quedarme abierto en un valor como este.
Me llevaron la mitad de las comisiones.


----------



## Janus (8 Ene 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> creo ¿qué te vas a poner corto?
> 
> he leído tu pensamiento : 8:



Rappel!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Los dados en la mesa.


----------



## Janus (8 Ene 2013)

atman dijo:


> Y no es sólo eso... ¿dónde están las tablets de Nokia? En desarrollo? en producción? para salir cuando? con qué? para competir con la 3ª generación de la competencia?
> 
> ah! oh! que llevará ventanitas!! eso lo cambia todo... claaaro... para el que usa la tablet sobre todo para navegar o para que su niña vea los videos de Caillou en Youtube... le interesará muchísimo que su tablet lleve vindosh... seguro que sí...
> 
> ...




Es más sencillo, nunca los finlandeses destacaron en el mercado de consumo masivo de SW. Punto final.


----------



## donpepito (8 Ene 2013)

Savient no regala el dinero así de ràpido, pero me gustan los nuevos miem del board.


----------



## atman (8 Ene 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Es más sencillo, nunca los finlandeses destacaron en el mercado de consumo masivo de SW. Punto final.



Y lo hubieran tenido muy fácil para solucionarlo... y aún lo tendrían. Les pusieron el carro a la puerta...

Ahora sí que me han echado, y con patada y todo...


----------



## Janus (8 Ene 2013)

Arena está ahora en el punto justo justo. En la intimidad de cada uno quedará si esnifar o no de ese producto.

Los dados rodando.


----------



## Janus (8 Ene 2013)

Ya pueden ver cómo está Dendreon y las noticias de actualidad

Dendreon (NASDAQNDN) Declares Solid 4Q Provenge Revenue Expects – DNDN, PPHM, VVUS, ARNA, CELG | Galaxy Stocks

El estocástico venía diciendo que había divergencia bajista y ahora se ha estampanado con la MM200.


----------



## ponzi (8 Ene 2013)

atman dijo:


> Y no es sólo eso... ¿dónde están las tablets de Nokia? En desarrollo? en producción? para salir cuando? con qué? para competir con la 3ª generación de la competencia?
> 
> ah! oh! que llevará ventanitas!! eso lo cambia todo... claaaro... para el que usa la tablet sobre todo para navegar o para que su niña vea los videos de Caillou en Youtube... le interesará muchísimo que su tablet lleve vindosh... seguro que sí...
> 
> ...



Dos noticias,una negativa y otra positiva


http://www.expansion.com/2013/01/08/empresas/digitech/1357659687.html

La positiva es que se estan planteando sacar terminales con android


----------



## atman (8 Ene 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Dos noticias,una negativa y otra positiva
> 
> 
> India investiga a Nokia por una supuesta evasin de impuestos,Digitech. Expansin.com
> ...



Apostamos a empiezan con un Gingerbread?? Como el 50% de los terminales en uso están ahí pues... espere y verá...







Ale, ya tienen hasta un buen fake...


----------



## Tonto Simon (8 Ene 2013)

In the face of extremely negative sentiment, two investment banks, namely Morgan Stanley (MS) and Goldman Sachs (GS) increased the number of Nokia shares they were holding greatly in the last quarter. In the beginning of last quarter, Goldman Sachs held 61 million shares of Nokia. As of the end of the last quarter, the investment bank holds 116 million shares of the company. This indicates an increase of nearly 90%. As for Morgan Stanley, the bank held 4 million shares of the company in the beginning of the quarter, whereas, it ended up holding 32 million shares by the end of the quarter. This is an increase of nearly 700%.

Some other institutions also increased their stakes in the company. Barclays increased the number of its Nokia shares by 115% whereas Credit Suisse increased its Nokia shares by 94%.
- seekingalpha


----------



## ponzi (8 Ene 2013)

atman dijo:


> Apostamos a empiezan con un Gingerbread?? Como el 50% de los terminales en uso están ahí pues... espere y verá...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Desde luego vaya dia que he escogido para entrar


http://www.tuexpertoit.com/2013/01/08/el-ceo-de-nokia-abre-la-puerta-a-fabricar-moviles-con-android/


Viendo el reloj solo tengo una fecha en mi mente ,el dia del juicio final,en menos de dos semanas presentan retadps y sl menos los tres primeros trimestres fueron lamentables.


----------



## atman (8 Ene 2013)

JOer, que siempre me pase igual... ahora que me tengo que ir... mueven el cotarro...


----------



## Tonto Simon (8 Ene 2013)

Yo solo digo que va a doblar para finales de año. Todo lo demas, como bien decis, esta por ver.


----------



## Tonto Simon (8 Ene 2013)

Lo de hoy es esto NOK Message Board | Nokia Corporation Stock - Yahoo! Finance


----------



## ponzi (8 Ene 2013)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> Yo solo digo que va a doblar para finales de año. Todo lo demas, como bien decis, esta por ver.



El que las perdidas o la capitalizacion Ya me lo tomo con sentido del humor


----------



## vmmp29 (8 Ene 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Rappel!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Los dados en la mesa.




ha sido besar los 10 y carretera abajo


----------



## Tonto Simon (8 Ene 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> El que las perdidas o la capitalizacion Ya me lo tomo con sentido del humor



jejejejejejejejejejejejeje::


----------



## bertok (8 Ene 2013)

atman dijo:


> Tanto tiempo en la trinchera...
> 
> No se fíe de los "bajismos". Pero ahí hubiera convenido aguantar hasta salir rapado. Yo voy incluso algo más... si veo que se lo piensa, hasta le doy cera...



Un loncha ve 150USD en vuelo y mata por meterlo en la cazuela ::

Buenos son y llegarán más.


----------



## Janus (8 Ene 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> ha sido besar los 10 y carretera abajo



Estamos short en 9,99 con stop en 10,50.


----------



## Janus (8 Ene 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Un loncha ve 150USD en vuelo y mata por meterlo en la cazuela ::
> 
> Buenos son y llegarán más.



Colega, estás deshonrando a los Maiden. Desde cuando Eddie entorcha, por decirlo de alguna manera, una puta bandera rojigualda sin el aguilucho bien legible?.

Has destrozado un avatar excepcional. Eddie tiene unas connotaciones de lucha que distan mucho de lo que un español atesora. Ya puedes ir poniendo al Miguel Bosé a alguna julandrón de ese jugo .... que es lo que más y mejor ejemplariza el conformismo del vulgo español.


----------



## bertok (8 Ene 2013)

[YOUTUBE]STgAQaZ4lWo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## vmmp29 (8 Ene 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Estamos short en 9,99 con stop en 10,50.



I also 10.01 pero con stop 10.21, 150 acc unos 1000 leures

hecha un vistazo a THLD está subiendo con volumen

correción y pierdo mi virginidad a los cortos


----------



## Janus (8 Ene 2013)

Vean el magnífico suelo que está formando Walter Energy. Requiere más tiempo pero bien merece ponerlo en el radar list.


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Ene 2013)

atman dijo:


> Y lo hubieran tenido muy fácil para solucionarlo... y aún lo tendrían. Les pusieron el carro a la puerta...
> 
> Ahora sí que me han echado, y con patada y todo...



gacela de poca FED :ouch:


----------



## Janus (8 Ene 2013)

SP en rojo y ProShares VIX Short Term doblando el rojo. Lo hemos visto muchas veces y siempre la divergencia cae por por el lado del fake del SP por lo que se espera un buen pepon is coming.


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Ene 2013)

Janus dijo:


> SP en rojo y ProShares VIX Short Term doblando el rojo. Lo hemos visto muchas veces y siempre la divergencia cae por por el lado del fake del SP por lo que se espera un buen pepon is coming.



es que ustec no sabe donde esta el vix ?


----------



## Janus (8 Ene 2013)

Ojos antes que cerebro.


----------



## Janus (8 Ene 2013)

Nos hemos salido de Arena en 10,05. No mola el timeframe de horas.


----------



## Janus (8 Ene 2013)

La destrucción de valor de HP es brutal, literalmente sorprendente. Ha sido echar a M. Hurd y meter a dos ineptos .... y reventar la empresa completamente.

Y pensar que era el alter ego de Jobs y Woz!!!!!


----------



## bertok (8 Ene 2013)

Janus dijo:


> La destrucción de valor de HP es brutal, literalmente sorprendente. Ha sido echar a M. Hurd y meter a dos ineptos .... y reventar la empresa completamente.
> 
> Y pensar que era el alter ego de Jobs y Woz!!!!!



HP is a looser.

Se han metido a fondo en el tema de los servicios ...... cuando no tocaba.

Otra más para el cementerio.


----------



## vmmp29 (8 Ene 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Nos hemos salido de Arena en 10,05. No mola el timeframe de horas.



y yo en 10.08 claro que perdiendo +45€


----------



## Janus (8 Ene 2013)

bertok dijo:


> HP is a looser.
> 
> Se han metido a fondo en el tema de los servicios ...... cuando no tocaba.
> 
> Otra más para el cementerio.



De peores han salido si bien siempre ha sido con ejecutivos excepcionales. Ahora no parece que los tienen o al menos Wall Street así no lo valora. El exCEO de SAP les ha dejado el pufo de Autonomy y quien está ahora no parece que haya dado un cambio radical.


----------



## ddddd (8 Ene 2013)

¿Cómo veis actualmente una de las clásicas del hilo, FSLR?

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Janus (8 Ene 2013)

ddddd dijo:


> ¿Cómo veis actualmente una de las clásicas del hilo, FSLR?
> 
> Muchas gracias.



Corrigiendo excesos alcistas tras tocar el techo del canal alcista. Debe caer a 29,5 y el wet dream está en 26 american dollars.

Por lo demás, muy alcista en el largo plazo.


----------



## ponzi (8 Ene 2013)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> In the face of extremely negative sentiment, two investment banks, namely Morgan Stanley (MS) and Goldman Sachs (GS) increased the number of Nokia shares they were holding greatly in the last quarter. In the beginning of last quarter, Goldman Sachs held 61 million shares of Nokia. As of the end of the last quarter, the investment bank holds 116 million shares of the company. This indicates an increase of nearly 90%. As for Morgan Stanley, the bank held 4 million shares of the company in the beginning of the quarter, whereas, it ended up holding 32 million shares by the end of the quarter. This is an increase of nearly 700%.
> 
> Some other institutions also increased their stakes in the company. Barclays increased the number of its Nokia shares by 115% whereas Credit Suisse increased its Nokia shares by 94%.
> - seekingalpha



Esto es muy raro. Creo que estoy jugando con fuego espero no quemarme


----------



## Tonto Simon (9 Ene 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Esto es muy raro. Creo que estoy jugando con fuego espero no quemarme



Yo tb me he quedado:S. No se si pensar en que estan acumulando, o en hacer con el valor lo que quieran..
La clave es el 24 de Enero. Stop ajustado por si los resultados no fueran los esperados..


----------



## ponzi (9 Ene 2013)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> Yo tb me he quedado:S. No se si pensar en que estan acumulando, o en hacer con el valor lo que quieran..
> La clave es el 24 de Enero. Stop ajustado por si los resultados no fueran los esperados..



Ese día no valdrá ningun stop o estas dentro o fuera. Nokia es una de las empresas con mas cortos del mercado si por algún casual hacen algo mínimamente mejor de lo esperado, los operadores cerraran cortos como alma que lleva el diablo.


----------



## vmmp29 (9 Ene 2013)

Janus dijo:


> De peores han salido si bien siempre ha sido con ejecutivos excepcionales. Ahora no parece que los tienen o al menos Wall Street así no lo valora. El exCEO de SAP les ha dejado el pufo de Autonomy y quien está ahora no parece que haya dado un cambio radical.



explicate más porfi

¿qué es Autonomy? ¿han dejado a lado las printers para dar servicios de soporte tipo IBM?


----------



## LCIRPM (9 Ene 2013)

Buenas noches,y feliz año.
No se si alguien lo había dicho.

Feliz 2013, Mi cartera sí que crece. No se qué ha pasado de fondo con las solares chinas. ¡Que pena no ser más rico o más valiente!


----------



## Janus (9 Ene 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> explicate más porfi
> 
> ¿qué es Autonomy? ¿han dejado a lado las printers para dar servicios de soporte tipo IBM?



Autonomy es una empresa de SW que han comprado y se han encontrado con un pufo bestial. La compra fue el capricho del exCEO de SAP (Leo A.) muy acostumbrado él con tirar con polvora del rey.

Hace años que HP dio el salto hacia el mundo de los servicios. De hecho, actualmente es uno de los referentes mundiales en outsourcing de infraestructura tecnológica. Dio el salto después de ver que ese salto le salio muy bien a IBM. Pero la cruda realidad es que el híbrido perfecto es la prestación de servicios combinada con una oferta muy potente de soluciones SW. Ahí es donde ha acertado plenamente IBM. HP no tiene de eso y no es algo tan sencillo de hacer porque cuando uno se mete en compras .... le pasa lo que les ha pasado con Autonomy.

El FBI investiga el caso HP-Autonomy - Negocios - CNNExpansion.com

HP se declara víctima de un fraude contable por parte de Autonomy | Economía | EL PAÍS

Algo que estoy acostumbrado a ver y que cada día me sorprende menos .... es que por muy grande que sea una corporación, una parte muy relevante (no menos del 80%) de su éxito depende de las decisiones que toma una única persona. Evidentemente estamos hablando de gente que es brillante y que tienen dotes importantes para convencer.

Es lo que está pasando para bien a veces y para mal otras veces en:

HP: Leo Apotheker.
IBM: Sam Palmisano.
Google: Sergei Brin principalmente.
Microsoft: Steve Ballmer.
Ferrovial: Rafael del Pino.
OHL: Villar Mir.
Santander: Botín

Especialmente en el mundo tecnológico que es donde la cúspide de las ventas es más efímero (son los sectores menos castuzos y se tienen que ganar las habichuelas en cada producto y en cada lanzamiento) es donde este tipo de errores / aciertos más se notan. En sectores más castuzos se da la particularidad de que el CEO muchas veces lo que haces es gestionar la mamandurría existente. Básicamente su cometido es no joder el tinglado.


----------



## ponzi (9 Ene 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Autonomy es una empresa de SW que han comprado y se han encontrado con un pufo bestial. La compra fue el capricho del exCEO de SAP (Leo A.) muy acostumbrado él con tirar con polvora del rey.
> 
> Hace años que HP dio el salto hacia el mundo de los servicios. De hecho, actualmente es uno de los referentes mundiales en outsourcing de infraestructura tecnológica. Dio el salto después de ver que ese salto le salio muy bien a IBM. Pero la cruda realidad es que el híbrido perfecto es la prestación de servicios combinada con una oferta muy potente de soluciones SW. Ahí es donde ha acertado plenamente IBM. HP no tiene de eso y no es algo tan sencillo de hacer porque cuando uno se mete en compras .... le pasa lo que les ha pasado con Autonomy.
> 
> ...



Hablando de SW y estrategias os recomiendo este articulo, no OS perdáis la carta de Ballmer


http://www.enter.co/vida-digital/ballmer-confirma-el-cambio-de-estrategia-de-microsoft/


----------



## Janus (9 Ene 2013)

Bueno amigos, a mimir que mañana hay que coger el avión.

Los mercados quedan ........... alcistas en el muy corto plazo parece. Mucha resistencia a bajar, cuesta un montón y se suben 10 pipos como si nada. Así parece complicado pero no pensemos que esto está chupado. Las estrategias se construyen minuto a minuto.

Pongan ojo a lo que haga Barclays que viene siendo el canario en la mina. Y a cuidad las Bankia ::


----------



## atman (9 Ene 2013)

...y ese 80%, por mucho que les joda a los sindicatos, es lo que justifica ese "régimen especial" que hace que los gestores cobren lo que cobran... (no, un "comité cooperativo" no podría hacerlo jamás, su propia dinámica lo impide) y eso no quita para que dicho "régimen" deba contemplar las responsabilidades por las cagadas monumentales. 

Si yo propietario la cago, me hundo con mi barco. El "gerente" que, como usted dice, tira con pólvora del rey. Se sacude el polvo y a por la siguiente víctima. Y hay casos también muy sonados.

PD: sí será mejor irse a mimir...


----------



## Janus (9 Ene 2013)

atman dijo:


> ...y ese 80%, por mucho que les joda a los sindicatos, es lo que justifica ese "régimen especial" que hace que los gestores cobren lo que cobran... (no, un "comité cooperativo" no podría hacerlo jamás, su propia dinámica lo impide) y eso no quita para que dicho "régimen" deba contemplar las responsabilidades por las cagadas monumentales.
> 
> Si yo propietario la cago, me hundo con mi barco. El "gerente" que, como usted dice, tira con pólvora del rey. Se sacude el polvo y a por la siguiente víctima. Y hay casos también muy sonados.
> 
> PD: sí será mejor irse a mimir...



Estoy completamente de acuerdo


----------



## ponzi (9 Ene 2013)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> Yo tb me he quedado:S. No se si pensar en que estan acumulando, o en hacer con el valor lo que quieran..
> La clave es el 24 de Enero. Stop ajustado por si los resultados no fueran los esperados..



Acabó de recordar que hay algun que otro foro de informáticos, por lo general compran y prueban todo antes que nadie,en uno de ellos hace años ya se hablaba del potencial de las tablets.Pues bien acabo de ojear uno y aunque reconocen que al principio cuesta adaptarse alw8 la experiencia que este es única y su calidad excepcional. No se si estaré ante un sesgo de mercado ya que algunos hasta han comporado el lumia en usa. Si los que crean aplicaciones estan fascinados con w8 puede que no sea tan malo como el resto de mortales cree ,lo mejor de todo es que esta gente tiene un hobby que es programar.


----------



## Tonto Simon (9 Ene 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Acabó de recordar que hay algun que otro foro de informáticos, por lo general compran y prueban todo antes que nadie,en uno de ellos hace años ya se hablaba del potencial de las tablets.Pues bien acabo de ojear uno y aunque reconocen que al principio cuesta adaptarse alw8 la experiencia que este es única y su calidad excepcional. No se si estaré ante un sesgo de mercado ya que algunos hasta han comporado el lumia en usa. Si los que crean aplicaciones estan fascinados con w8 puede que no sea tan malo como el resto de mortales cree ,lo mejor de todo es que esta gente tiene un hobby que es programar.



Yo no tengo ese sesgo, uso Ubuntu, y Android:: y no me veo usando W8, sin embargo estoy convencido de que en un año o dos MSFT va a acoger su trozo de tarta. Eso es lo que Nokia necesita. Un par de años de respiro. No hay compañia a dia de hoy que pueda idear,diseñar,construir y distribuir una linea entera de moviles a nivel mundial como Nokia. Ahi tienes a Google con su Nexus, un par de meses desde su lanzamiento, intenta comprar una, a ver si puedes.

Despues, quien sabe, Elop no ha descartado un nokia con android. Ahora mismo la realidad es la que es, pero los datos apuntan a ser optimista. El Lumia esta siendo lider en ventas en Finlandia, Singapur, Amazon ya ha reconocido que se estan reservando muy bien... Tb confio mucho en el acuerdo con China Mobile, y la recepcion que tuvo alli, no es mucho pero por algo se empieza...


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Ene 2013)

guanos dias gacelerio 

cerramos cortos en sp500 1458-1454 futuro :baba:

abrimos cortos ibex 8493 :fiufiu:


----------



## FranR (9 Ene 2013)

Estamos a punto de caramelo, objetivo a medio a 4.1 puntos

Como dejé en el blog
Punto de disparo 8.478 hacia 8530 8570
Probaremos el nivel inferior, y puede que empiece corrección, todo depende del volumen.


----------



## ghkghk (9 Ene 2013)

Orden de 2.200 Repsoles a 16,03.


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Ene 2013)

los 8570 es el nivel dado por MV el zahori hace ya unos 3 meses , llega tarde señor franERRE :rolleye:

hay que ir posicionandose cortos con tres cojones


----------



## ghkghk (9 Ene 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Orden de 2.200 Repsoles a 16,03.



Cancelada. Me estáis asustando entre todos


----------



## FranR (9 Ene 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> guanos dias gacelerio
> 
> cerramos cortos en sp500 1458-1454 futuro :baba:
> 
> *abrimos cortos ibex 8493* :fiufiu:





muertoviviente dijo:


> *los 8570 es el nivel dado por MV* el zahori hace ya unos 3 meses , llega tarde señor franERRE :rolleye:
> 
> hay que ir posicionandose cortos con tres cojone



TOY MU LOCO CUIDADO CONMIGO!!!

:XX:








P.D. Ejemplo de estrategia corti-larga...objetivo alcista con entrada en corto CON DOS COHONES


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Ene 2013)

FranR dijo:


> TOY MU LOCO CUIDADO CONMIGO!!!
> 
> :XX:
> 
> ...



con tres cojones señor franERRE con tres , hay que posicionarse ya por el gap que tenemos en los 8170-8280 , de no existir tal gap MV el maestro de sabiduria no cargaria cortos tan pronto .

no hay riesgo 8570 sera la fosa comun de los alcistas pero es un nivel que por TECNICO me parece demasiado perfecto y eso no me gusta , huelo la trampa :bla:


----------



## Janus (9 Ene 2013)

Bankia: ajustamos ya el stop a no tener pérdidas. Ahora a ver si supera con volumen los 0,6 euros.

Prisa: según lo previsto. Hacemos plusvis con la mitad de la posición en 0,285 con más del 10% de reward.

Seguimos en la tarea.


----------



## FranR (9 Ene 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> con tres cojones señor franERRE con tres , hay que posicionarse ya por el gap que tenemos en los 8170-8280 , de no existir tal gap MV el maestro de sabiduria no cargaria cortos tan pronto .
> 
> no hay riesgo 8570 sera la fosa comun de los alcistas pero es un nivel que por TECNICO me parece demasiado perfecto y eso no me gusta , *huelo la trampa* :bla:











Le entiendo perfestamentel


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Ene 2013)

gacelerio tened cuidado , los leoncios son tan pendejos que perfectamente pueden guanear sin llegar a tocar los 8570 , en una sesion pueden llevar al ibex al borde del gap y luego gap a la baja y to el mundo atrapado :: 

los ejpertitos no entienden esta forma de operar porque carecen del coñocimiento :o 

el 61,8% fibonazi no sera superado sin una gran correccion , pero existe el peligro de que ni siquiera lo toquemos asi que cargamos cortos y aguantaremos unos cuantos pipos a la contra con alegria :Baile:


----------



## FranR (9 Ene 2013)

Mira lo que te hemos comprado para que te pongas cómodo cuando venga pandoro.













El jopo a punto para la visita, no se quejará lo que pensamos en Vd.


----------



## Krim (9 Ene 2013)

No tiene usté conosimiento, al jato la tendencia alcista no le preocupa, 100 puntillos en contra solo es problema para las gacelillas. Si eso, pues se piramida y ya está.


----------



## mataresfacil (9 Ene 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Mira lo que te hemos comprado para que te pongas cómodo cuando venga pandoro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Descojonante documento.


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Ene 2013)

recordad que MV es el owneador mayor :fiufiu:


----------



## ddddd (9 Ene 2013)

First Solar Acquires Chilean Project Developer Solar Chile - DailyFinance

En principio debería ser buena noticia para First Solar en cuanto a posicionamiento internacional, ¿no?

Un saludo.


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Ene 2013)

aqui el que reparte los owneds es MV el maestro de sabiduria :no:

ujtede los ejpertitos soñais con ownear al owneador mayor , asi os va :ouch:

no teneis ni coñocimiento ni humildad ni FED ¿ entonces como quereis ownear a MV el zahori ? acaso con la ayuda de los sistemah IA :vomito:


----------



## Janus (9 Ene 2013)

Cierro Bankia con casi un +5% de reward desde ayer. Es cierto que los 0,6 están ahí a punta de caramelo pero el IBEX está en unos números en los que yo ya paso a ser bajista.

Junto al cierre de la mitad de la posición en Prisa, ya tengo la semana (y la otra) hecha.


----------



## juanfer (9 Ene 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> gacelerio tened cuidado , los leoncios son tan pendejos que perfectamente pueden guanear sin llegar a tocar los 8570 , en una sesion pueden llevar al ibex al borde del gap y luego gap a la baja y to el mundo atrapado ::
> 
> los ejpertitos no entienden esta forma de operar porque carecen del coñocimiento :o
> 
> el 61,8% fibonazi no sera superado sin una gran correccion , pero existe el peligro de que ni siquiera lo toquemos asi que cargamos cortos y aguantaremos unos cuantos pipos a la contra con alegria :Baile:



Jato yo voy corto con un futuro del DAX desdel el 4 de enero a la espera del cierre del GAP pero se esta haciendo larga la espera.


----------



## sr.anus (9 Ene 2013)

Tengo que dejar de leer este tema, ne habeis metido el miedo en el cuerpo, y he dehao escapar unas plusvis casi segutas, de visco y dia. Me estoy oliendo la tostada y sere la ultima gacela del horno. 
Escrito desde la elipticaa perdon por las flatas


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Ene 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Jato yo voy corto con un futuro del DAX desdel el 4 de enero a la espera del cierre del GAP pero se esta haciendo larga la espera.



ten FED tu hora llegara , al final todos estiramos la pata


----------



## juanfer (9 Ene 2013)

¡Vamos COÑO!


----------



## ghkghk (9 Ene 2013)

sr.anus dijo:


> Tengo que dejar de leer este tema, ne habeis metido el miedo en el cuerpo, y he dehao escapar unas plusvis casi segutas, de visco y dia. Me estoy oliendo la tostada y sere la ultima gacela del horno.
> Escrito desde la elipticaa perdon por las flatas




Aquí cada uno aporta opiniones, pero las decisiones son responsabilidad de cada cual...


----------



## Tonto Simon (9 Ene 2013)




----------



## Tonto Simon (9 Ene 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Cierro Bankia con casi un +5% de reward desde ayer. Es cierto que los 0,6 están ahí a punta de caramelo pero el IBEX está en unos números en los que yo ya paso a ser bajista.
> 
> Junto al cierre de la mitad de la posición en Prisa, ya tengo la semana (y la otra) hecha.



Si sigue asi se convertira en mi guru de cabecera


----------



## diosmercado (9 Ene 2013)

El ibex hasta los 14.000 y mas alla. Rescates bancarios, tarifazos, contabilidad creativa...

Total trampas por doquier para lograr que un indice suba de cara a la galeria.

Asomen la cabeza por la ventana y miren, que al fin y al cabo es ahi donde se vive.

Un saludo.


----------



## politicodemadreputa (9 Ene 2013)

Venga BME !!! DALE DURO !!!!


----------



## Krim (9 Ene 2013)

¿Como veis DIA, maestros? A mi me pinta un buen punto de entrada para subirse al tren, pero la perspectiva del IBEX me preocupa...


----------



## bertok (9 Ene 2013)

*Vaaaaaaamos coño*

Esto está a punto de caramelo. Que el Guano os acompañe.


----------



## politicodemadreputa (9 Ene 2013)

Hemos llegado a los 8500 sin telefonica... como le de a telefonica por ponerse a precio que estaba en los 8500 pasados, veremos al ibex por encima de los 9100


----------



## Janus (9 Ene 2013)

bertok dijo:


> *Vaaaaaaamos coño*
> 
> Esto está a punto de caramelo. Que el Guano os acompañe.



Queda tiempo aún para el guano, eso no quiere decir que vaya a subir aunque pienso que en el SP veremos velones verdes intensos muy próximamente.

Cuando están para bajar se ve muy claramente y aún no se está en ese track.


----------



## Janus (9 Ene 2013)

Tengan paciencia en Barclays y no arriesguen shorts.


----------



## Janus (9 Ene 2013)

Mucha paciencia en Nokia, se verán precios atractivos. No se calienten detrás de las caídas.


----------



## Xof Dub (9 Ene 2013)

fuera en 21 euros de las BME que me quedaban de abril a 18,30, 
+2,70 leuros/share

ahora solo cabalgo unas Telefónicas desde 9,98 y me estoy pensando enviar la orden de venta a 10,80 mas o menos


----------



## politicodemadreputa (9 Ene 2013)

Me vais a dejar solo cobardes ??? A que le hago yo la OPA !!!!



Xof Dub dijo:


> fuera en 21 euros de las BME que me quedaban de abril a 18,30,
> +2,70 leuros/share
> 
> ahora solo cabalgo unas Telefónicas desde 9,98 y me estoy pensando enviar la orden de venta a 10,80 mas o menos


----------



## Krim (9 Ene 2013)

Volvemos a la carga en las gamusinas, esperando un nuevo ataque a los 1.94. Stop en los 1.81.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (9 Ene 2013)

Me compré unas grifoles a 25.10...¡Amos...coñoooo! ¡Por España!


----------



## tochito_con_tochito (9 Ene 2013)

politicodemadreputa dijo:


> Me vais a dejar solo cobardes ??? A que le hago yo la OPA !!!!



Yo solté las que tenia en 19'43, ahora entiendo lo que dicen los mayores: "aprende a dejar correr las ganancias" :cook:


----------



## ghkghk (9 Ene 2013)

Xof Dub dijo:


> *fuera en 21 euros de las BME que me quedaban de abril a 18,30,
> +2,70 leuros/share*
> 
> ahora solo cabalgo unas Telefónicas desde 9,98 y me estoy pensando enviar la orden de venta a 10,80 mas o menos





Y los dividendos, que estos pagan en metálico no con papelitos.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (9 Ene 2013)

Xof Dub dijo:


> fuera en 21 euros de las BME que me quedaban de abril a 18,30,
> +2,70 leuros/share
> 
> ahora solo cabalgo unas Telefónicas desde 9,98 y me estoy pensando enviar la orden de venta a 10,80 mas o menos



No olvide darle a Montoro su parte.:no:


----------



## ghkghk (9 Ene 2013)

politicodemadreputa dijo:


> Me vais a dejar solo cobardes ??? A que le hago yo la OPA !!!!




Ibex en conato de resistencia más los 21 de BME que siempre son jodidos... :fiufiu: 

Yo por patas. Pero volveré.


----------



## ghkghk (9 Ene 2013)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> No olvide darle a Montoro su parte.:no:




¿Durante cuántos años se pueden compensar minusvalías patrimoniales? ¿Siguen siendo 4?


----------



## ponzi (9 Ene 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Mucha paciencia en Nokia, se verán precios atractivos. No se calienten detrás de las caídas.



El 920 parece que esta teniendo buena acogida entre los informaticos


http://m.xatakawindows.com/moviles/nokia-lumia-920-analisis


----------



## Xof Dub (9 Ene 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Y los dividendos, que estos pagan en metálico no con papelitos.



Hay que recordar (que no solo se trata de cantar los triunfos) que la otra parte del paquete la solté en verano a 17,35 a menos de 48 horas de que pegara un subidón (palmatori de 0,95, que se compensó gracias a esos estupendos dividendos) ::

Así, que en neto neto, la cosa queda positiva, pero menos (aparte del tema montoroniano) 

Pero, bueno, me queda buen sabor de boca de este valor, incluyendo mis cagadas, que de ellas se aprende y mucho


----------



## TenienteDan (9 Ene 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> ¿Durante cuántos años se pueden compensar minusvalías patrimoniales? ¿Siguen siendo 4?



Me uno a la pregunta. Si esto es así, aunque no las haya declarado (en el ejercicio de 2010 por ejemplo) unas minusvalías, podría compensarlas con lo que hubiese ganado en 2012?

O por el contrario, hay que declarar esas minusvalías (¿se pueden declarar minusvalías?) en el momento para compensarlas posteriormente?

P.D.: En mi caso se me junta el doble problema de que 2012 es el primer año en bolsa y el primer año en el que tendré que hacer la declaración ::


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (9 Ene 2013)

Ya decia yo que las matildes no subian al ritmo del ibex. Estoy por pensar que se trata de una artimaña hungara o algo por el estilo.


----------



## juanfer (9 Ene 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Ya decia yo que las matildes no subian al ritmo del ibex. Estoy por pensar que se trata de una artimaña hungara o algo por el estilo.



Esa fue una causa por la que me las quite las matildes, cuando tocaba subir no subia como las demás pero cuando tocaba bajar la primera en bajar.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Ene 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Ya decia yo que las matildes no subian al ritmo del ibex. Estoy por pensar que se trata de una artimaña hungara o algo por el estilo.



Chinazo, y digo yo ¿No podrían estar soltando papel al albor de este peponismo invernal a incautas gacelas?


De guano a la espera,
moro en la trinchera.


----------



## Xof Dub (9 Ene 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Esa fue una causa por la que me las quite las matildes, cuando tocaba subir no subia como las demás pero cuando tocaba bajar la primera en bajar.




si ud observa.. a finales de noviembre fue cuando yo entré en TEF ehhh


----------



## juanfer (9 Ene 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Chinazo, y digo yo ¿No podrían estar soltando papel al albor de este peponismo invernal a incautas gacelas?
> 
> 
> De guano a la espera,
> moro en la trinchera.



El efecto Rato ya estaba descontado.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (9 Ene 2013)

Me frena pensar eso que esas tretas siempre se hacen con su campañita mediatica con los perros ladrando en la direccion del matadero. Y no hay mucho ambiente pro telefonica en los medias, cantando sus bondades y mitificando el "hempresonh" patrio.

Un comportamiento tan discreto de la accion moviendose en este lateral tan estrecho puede preceder a un movimiento brusco, pero no sabemos hacia donde. Dentro del ibex dinero de verdad se puede hacer en muy pocas compañias por volumen y capitalizacion, y matildolandia es uno de las 4 fantasticas. 

Yo no se ni la decima parte que pueden saber los señores Janus o Ponzi sobre la empresa...pero si se que es una "hempresah" del reino, con lo que ello tiene.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (9 Ene 2013)

BME es el retiro dorado del broker español, yo espero tener mi hamaca, cerveza y paqueton de bme a 11 euros para este veranito.


----------



## ghkghk (9 Ene 2013)

TenienteDan dijo:


> Me uno a la pregunta. Si esto es así, aunque no las haya declarado (en el ejercicio de 2010 por ejemplo) unas minusvalías, podría compensarlas con lo que hubiese ganado en 2012?
> 
> O por el contrario, hay que declarar esas minusvalías (¿se pueden declarar minusvalías?) en el momento para compensarlas posteriormente?
> 
> P.D.: En mi caso se me junta el doble problema de que 2012 es el primer año en bolsa y el primer año en el que tendré que hacer la declaración ::



Si no están declaradas, se complica el asunto... Yo llevo las pérdidas de TRE del año pasado, que me van a dar juego hasta el último día.


----------



## ghkghk (9 Ene 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Me frena pensar eso que esas tretas siempre se hacen con su campañita mediatica con los perros ladrando en la direccion del matadero. Y no hay mucho ambiente pro telefonica en los medias, cantando sus bondades y mitificando el "hempresonh" patrio.
> 
> Un comportamiento tan discreto de la accion moviendose en este lateral tan estrecho puede preceder a un movimiento brusco, pero no sabemos hacia donde. Dentro del ibex dinero de verdad se puede hacer en muy pocas compañias por volumen y capitalizacion, y matildolandia es uno de las 4 fantasticas.
> 
> Yo no se ni la decima parte que pueden saber los señores Janus o Ponzi sobre la empresa...pero si se que es una "hempresah" del reino, con lo que ello tiene.



Otra que lleva unos días que no sabe muy bien para donde tirar es Repsol. Lleva varios cierres en los 16 exactos, céntimo arriba o abajo.


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Ene 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Otra que lleva unos días que no sabe muy bien para donde tirar es Repsol. Lleva varios cierres en los 16 exactos, céntimo arriba o abajo.



el gap de repsol 16,25 aprox es la tumba de los alcistas :no:


----------



## Krim (9 Ene 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Volvemos a la carga en las gamusinas, esperando un nuevo ataque a los 1.94. Stop en los 1.81.



Me autocito para recoger mi Owned. Sin comentarios.


----------



## Silenciosa (9 Ene 2013)

Janus has clavado Prisa.


----------



## Tonto Simon (9 Ene 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Mucha paciencia en Nokia, se verán precios atractivos. No se calienten detrás de las caídas.



LLega tarde:fiufiu::: No he podido resistirme...


----------



## caida libre (9 Ene 2013)

_____________________________________


----------



## juanfer (9 Ene 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Si no están declaradas, se complica el asunto... Yo llevo las pérdidas de TRE del año pasado, que me van a dar juego hasta el último día.



Siempre se puede hacer una complementaria del 2011 para declarar esas plusvis, lo que pasa es que hacer complementarias aumenta el riesgo a que te comprueben las cantidades en lupa.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (9 Ene 2013)

Hombre si no tuviera el deudon que tiene y el resto de la empresa se mantuviera igual, pajas mentales of course, no valdria los 10 euros accion de ahora.

El problema de la deuda es su lastre, por clientes, dominio y mercado no es. Un mundo donde el numero de lineas de internet continua creciendo es bueno para timofonica, bueno eso y cobrar todos los meses y pagar a taytantos dias. 

Y que es del reino, eso ya lo es todo.


----------



## davinci (9 Ene 2013)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Janus has clavado Prisa.



Y desde aquí se lo agradezco. 1000€ de plusvalías. Un placer, caballero.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (9 Ene 2013)

Mr.P debe estar pasandoselo en grande con el gallo claudio, pocos dias mas soporiferos en el dax como el de hoy.

Piraton como le va el trasnfordador de fluzo perimetral copiado a los americanos?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (9 Ene 2013)

CEO Janus se esta ganando el puesto de Cebrian. Yo me andaria con ojo por si alguno quiere un enchufe en la cadena ser o elpais seccion deportes.


----------



## ghkghk (9 Ene 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> CEO Janus se esta ganando el puesto de Cebrian. Yo me andaria con ojo por si alguno quiere un enchufe en la cadena ser o elpais seccion deportes.




Yo quiero comentar la NFL. Por cierto, un poco de yalodeciayoismo. Antes de empezar la temporada comenté que los Falcons iban a ganar su división o su conferiancia (no recuerdo exactamente). El caso es que han ganado ambas. 700% mínimo de reward... ¡Pocos podéis decir lo mismo!


----------



## ponzi (9 Ene 2013)

Menos mal que los langostinos me están dando alguna que otra alegría porque lo que son las Nokias bufff


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (9 Ene 2013)

Joroba. : Cuanto más sube le IBEX, menos lo hacen mis acciones. Supongo que otro día será al revés....::


----------



## ponzi (9 Ene 2013)

Como veis el grafico de Nokia??:


----------



## vermer (9 Ene 2013)

¿malo para telefónica, bueno para Jazztel?


----------



## vmmp29 (9 Ene 2013)

jojo prisa llevo 7.5% SALGO

un 20%


----------



## atman (9 Ene 2013)

Se acduerdan de la noticia que andaba buscando ante-ayer a la noche?? Al final la sacaron ayer... uno tiende a ver cosas raras en este tipo de retrasos... ¿porque se retiró en su momento? ¿porque se saca 24 horas más tarde?

Rajoy Stealth Order Adds to Off-Balance Sheet Debt: Euro Credit - Bloomberg


----------



## Maravedi (9 Ene 2013)

Janus te debo unos jintonics


----------



## bertok (9 Ene 2013)

atman dijo:


> Se acduerdan de la noticia que andaba buscando ante-ayer a la noche?? Al final la sacaron ayer... uno tiende a ver cosas raras en este tipo de retrasos... ¿porque se retiró en su momento? ¿porque se saca 24 horas más tarde?
> 
> Rajoy Stealth Order Adds to Off-Balance Sheet Debt: Euro Credit - Bloomberg



Es evidente que Rajao y sus mariachis se sostienen en un alambre.

Pronto, muy pronto los mercados obligarán al país a reflejar su situación real. La pantomima actual lo único que consigue es ahondar el problema y hacer más dolorosa la solución.

Amén.


----------



## donpepito (9 Ene 2013)

La señal de PRISA ha sido mág!!! cuando vean UBS vender como no mañana.. ya saben!


----------



## bertok (9 Ene 2013)

Para activar la adrenalina. Joder, nos han quitado hasta la mala hostia.


[YOUTUBE]gD6ssXvRO8s[/YOUTUBE]

Polinomia ENDURO 07-01-2013 Saqueo total en mp3 (07/01 a las 20:03:04) 01:01:48 1689351 - iVoox


----------



## pecata minuta (9 Ene 2013)

Janus, te quiero.
Menudo mes de enero que llevo. Vamos a rescatar España con lo que paguemos de % sobre las plusvalías el año que viene...


----------



## bertok (9 Ene 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Janus, te quiero.





:ouch::ouch::ouch::ouch:


----------



## bertok (9 Ene 2013)

Es de 2013 y os juro que los primeros minutos me han dado miedo

Que panda de hijos de puta.

[YOUTUBE]W2-uPfjqMkA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Maravedi (9 Ene 2013)

bertok dijo:


> :ouch::ouch::ouch::ouch:



Alabado sea el gurú


----------



## diosmercado (9 Ene 2013)

Hoy dia 9 de enero es el dia oficial de ... 


Ale echadle imaginacion.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (9 Ene 2013)

diosmercado dijo:


> Hoy dia 9 de enero es el dia oficial de ...
> 
> 
> Ale echadle imaginacion.



Hoy es mi cumple.....


----------



## aitor33 (9 Ene 2013)

Janus GRACIAS:Aplauso:


----------



## ponzi (9 Ene 2013)

Pescanova ya a 15,55


http://investing.businessweek.com/research/stocks/snapshot/snapshot.asp?ticker=PVA:SM


----------



## Felix (9 Ene 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> ...
> Piraton como le va el trasnfordador de fluzo perimetral copiado a los americanos?



Eso eso, queremos de saber. ¿Al final habra patente?
Y aprovechando que no hacemos off topics desde el año pasado: ¿Como va el rollo de las patentes? ¿Es tan complicado y caro como parece? ¿Es verdad que hay gente que se dedica a trolearlas?
Es que tengo pensado patentar la guilllotina-biplaza, cuando llegue el momento podria ahorrarnos muchisimo tiempo.


----------



## Silenciosa (9 Ene 2013)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Hoy es mi cumple.....



¡Felicidades!


----------



## ponzi (9 Ene 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Hombre si no tuviera el deudon que tiene y el resto de la empresa se mantuviera igual, pajas mentales of course, no valdria los 10 euros accion de ahora.
> 
> El problema de la deuda es su lastre, por clientes, dominio y mercado no es. Un mundo donde el numero de lineas de internet continua creciendo es bueno para timofonica, bueno eso y cobrar todos los meses y pagar a taytantos dias.
> 
> Y que es del reino, eso ya lo es todo.



Yo confio en que sobrevivira.Dos datos 1) la deuda se ha reducido entre 5000-8000 mill en apenas 6 meses 2) Tef ha externalizado cerca del 40% del personal reduciendo de forma significa sus costes.A pesar de todo sigue generando Free cash flow positivos, es cuestion de tiempo que vuelva a ganar pasta a cascoporro.Ppr 45000 mill no parece una apuesta muy arriesgada.Pd: Su vebdes algun bmw a Alierta dile que subvencione algun lumia


----------



## bertok (9 Ene 2013)

Tocados los 8571


----------



## Krim (9 Ene 2013)

Es precioso eso de "externalizar personal" y "reducir costes" para que así se te ponga dura, pero el precio que pagas por ello es alto. Muy muy alto. Tan alto como que yo no aguanto que una panchita que no sabe ni lo que es una pantalla capacitiva me intente vender un móvil.

Jatooooo como llevas los 70 puntos en contra?? :lol:


----------



## ponzi (9 Ene 2013)

Tener Nokia es tener conexion directa a Matrix.Quizas he elegido la pastilla roja demasiado rapido


http://movilesclasicos.blogspot.com/2012/07/nokia-8110-7110-matrix.html?m=1


----------



## ponzi (9 Ene 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Es precioso eso de "externalizar personal" y "reducir costes" para que así se te ponga dura, pero el precio que pagas por ello es alto. Muy muy alto. Tan alto como que yo no aguanto que una panchita que no sabe ni lo que es una pantalla capacitiva me intente vender un móvil.
> 
> Jatooooo como llevas los 70 puntos en contra?? :lol:



Mmm es que no es hacia sudamerica  Por un lado el centro de atencion al cliente de tef se ha traido a españa ademas yo me refiero a Atento que hace unos meses fue vendida a Bain capital y sus servicios siguen en esp


----------



## bertok (9 Ene 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Mmm es que no es hacia sudamerica  Por un lado el centro de atencion al cliente de tef se ha traido a españa ademas yo me refiero a Atento que hace unos meses fue vendida a Bain capital y sus servicios siguen en es



Ponzi, Timofónica tiene los defectos de todo ex-monopolio: todo el mercado era para él y no sabe hacer negocios fructíferos en un régimen de competencia. Tiene una estructura de costes insoportable respecto a su competencia.

Hasta ahora le ha salvado la apuesta que hizo en su día por Brasil. Pero todo lo bueno se acaba.

Como modelo de negocio: está acabada. El cuándo la van a enterrar es más difícil de saber con exactitud.


----------



## FranR (9 Ene 2013)

Fuerte incremento de volumen en 8570...


----------



## nief (9 Ene 2013)

The end is here? el final de las caidas sera porque madre mia como sube la bolsa 

Bueno en mi opinion esto ya esta alcista hace unos meses asi que es hora de ir conta corriente y aceptar la realidad.

Igual que fuimos pioneros en ver las caidas lo mismo debemos hacer con las subidas, la bolsa no siempre baja!

saludos


----------



## ponzi (9 Ene 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Ponzi, Timofónica tiene los defectos de todo ex-monopolio: todo el mercado era para él y no sabe hacer negocios fructíferos en un régimen de competencia. Tiene una estructura de costes insoportable respecto a su competencia.
> 
> Hasta ahora le ha salvado la apuesta que hizo en su día por Brasil. Pero todo lo bueno se acaba.
> 
> Como modelo de negocio: está acabada. El cuándo la van a enterrar es más difícil de saber con exactitud.



Eso no es verdad,la estructura de costes de Tef es 100% viable a lp,la unica partida que habria que optimizar es su deuda y estan en ello.Con atento se quitaron cerca de 100000 nominas


----------



## juanfer (9 Ene 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Ponzi, Timofónica tiene los defectos de todo ex-monopolio: todo el mercado era para él y no sabe hacer negocios fructíferos en un régimen de competencia. Tiene una estructura de costes insoportable respecto a su competencia.
> 
> Hasta ahora le ha salvado la apuesta que hizo en su día por Brasil. Pero todo lo bueno se acaba.
> 
> Como modelo de negocio: está acabada. El cuándo la van a enterrar es más difícil de saber con exactitud.



Además a TEF le van a pegar un golpe mortal cuando despliegen el 4G. Tef con su deuda monumental no podra entrar ahi.

Telefonía móvil 4G - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Con el 4G el adsl tendra que bajar de precio, porque es prescindible.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Ene 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Mr.P debe estar pasandoselo en grande con el gallo claudio, pocos dias mas soporiferos en el dax como el de hoy.
> 
> Piraton como le va el trasnfordador de fluzo perimetral copiado a los americanos?



Optimizada sin algoritmos ni hostias, usando mi conosomiento et umilde intelecto, le saco +7dB con mismo peso y tamaño. Que no está mal hoyga!




Felix dijo:


> Eso eso, queremos de saber. ¿Al final habra patente?
> Y aprovechando que no hacemos off topics desde el año pasado: ¿Como va el rollo de las patentes? ¿Es tan complicado y caro como parece? ¿Es verdad que hay gente que se dedica a trolearlas?
> Es que tengo pensado patentar la guilllotina-biplaza, cuando llegue el momento podria ahorrarnos muchisimo tiempo.



Antes de patente habrá que fabricar el condensador de fluzo y comprobar lo que las simulaciones numéricas predecían.

En mi caso proceder a la patente consiste en convencer a un pollo que ponga la pasta, tampoco tengo mucha experiencia. 

De todas formas se diluye el sueño patentil. Resulta que quien paga dice que si hay patente, la explotación industrial es de ellos (por contrato). Y creo que no me compensa meterme en un fregao de ese calibre por amor al arte. Publicación y tutti felici!


----------



## bertok (9 Ene 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Fuerte incremento de volumen en 8570...



Lástima que los mortales no podamos meterle cortos al culibex en estos niveles.

Es el momento perfecto.

Habrá que conformarse con el DAX y el SP.


----------



## bertok (9 Ene 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Eso no es verdad,la estructura de costes de Tef es 100% viable a lp,la unica partida que habria que optimizar es su deuda y estan en ello.Con atento se quitaron cerca de 100000 nominas



Su estructura de costes financieros y salariales no son viables en un negocio como el suyo.

Los incumbentes le van a comer parte de la cuota de mercado y todo el beneficio.


----------



## FranR (9 Ene 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Lástima que los mortales no podamos meterle cortos al culibex en estos niveles.
> 
> Es el momento perfecto.
> 
> Habrá que conformarse con el DAX y el SP.



En este punto y con este volumen, yo me estaría quieto. Al menos hasta dentro de 8 minutillos. :cook:


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Ene 2013)

Verás que risas de aquí a nada...


----------



## bertok (9 Ene 2013)

FranR dijo:


> En este punto y con este volumen, yo me estaría quieto. Al menos hasta dentro de 8 minutillos. :cook:



Paso del culibex.

Estoy violando al SP 8:


----------



## ponzi (9 Ene 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Su estructura de costes financieros y salariales no son viables en un negocio como el suyo.
> 
> Los incumbentes le van a comer parte de la cuota de mercado y todo el beneficio.



Lo han reducido una bestialidad por eso tef vendio atento


http://www.stc-uts.es/node/64041


----------



## juanfer (9 Ene 2013)

Esto de que solo vaya corto yo y el jato me va a costar un pastizal.


----------



## FranR (9 Ene 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Esto de que solo vaya corto yo y el jato me va a costar un pastizal.



Ha elegido mal compañero de viaje.


Ahora empieza una tanda interesante. A ver si cumplen los mamonasos estos :S


----------



## pecata minuta (9 Ene 2013)

Me estoy hasta asustando con las PRISA.
Yo no estoy acostumbrada a estas plusvalías. He puesto un SL y miro de vez en cuando la cotización.
Y he cerrado el broker para no tener la tentación de vender, y dejar así correr las plusvalías.


----------



## papaestado (9 Ene 2013)

Creo que la bolsa sube un 20% este año.


----------



## juanfer (9 Ene 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Ha elegido mal compañero de viaje.
> 
> 
> Ahora empieza una tanda interesante. A ver si cumplen los mamonasos estos :S



En buscando el gap perdido de 100 pipos, pero no se como acabará esto.


----------



## donpepito (9 Ene 2013)

Fuera de PRISA... suerte a todos.


----------



## FranR (9 Ene 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> En buscando el gap perdido de 100 pipos, pero no se como acabará esto.









Como era lo del zahorí ese...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Ene 2013)

papaestado dijo:


> Creo que la bolsa sube un 20% este año.



Ganaría un 20% anual, que no está nada mal. Un mini del ibex: precio actual 8500 aprox, 20%..... 1700 napos. 

Póngase largo ahora mismo con tres pares de cojones ::
Luego nos explica por qué lo cree.

Queremos de saber.


----------



## pecata minuta (9 Ene 2013)

donpepito dijo:


> Fuera de PRISA... suerte a todos.



Ya se nota, ¡¡¡ha bajado 2 céntimos la cotización!!!


----------



## aitor33 (9 Ene 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Ya se nota, ¡¡¡ha bajado 2 céntimos la cotización!!!



Me has hecho reir :XX:


----------



## donpepito (9 Ene 2013)

Ha subido +40.00% desde la señal de compra, al menos por mi entrada.


----------



## LÁNGARO (9 Ene 2013)

joerrrrr yo tambien voy con un doble inverso del ibex, por ahora un -3% y encima TR no sube. Ahora sí que me espero a los dividendos.


----------



## optimistic1985 (9 Ene 2013)

Yo compré 1000 BBVA en verano de 2011 a 6,8 euros.

Me comí toda la mierda que hubo todo ese verano y el resto del año, llegaron a estar a 4, 5 euros. A partir de este verano veo que la cosa va para arriba, con bastantes fluctuaciones pero hacia arriba, cuando llegan a 6,7 hace 3 semanas las vendo pensando que el tirón alcista llega a su fin. Me saco ganancias solo por dividendos.

Pues bien, ha sido justo vender y tirar hacia arriba como un autentico cohete. Llego a pensar que si no las hubiera vendido no hubieran subido practicamente nada, o bajado.

De hecho, a un colega siempre le decia... subirán como un cohete en cuanto las venda, no se explicarte por qué, pero asi es.


----------



## donpepito (9 Ene 2013)

Timing es la respuesta a todas las meteduras de pata, además de seguir al minuto la cotz, yo utilizo tres traders ahora mismo, algunas veces es mejor no tener acceso para vender.


----------



## ponzi (9 Ene 2013)

Alguien mas lleva pescanovas??Estan ya a 15,75


http://investing.businessweek.com/research/stocks/snapshot/snapshot.asp?ticker=PVA:SM


----------



## pecata minuta (9 Ene 2013)

donpepito dijo:


> Timing es la respuesta a todas las meteduras de pata, además de seguir al minuto la cotz, yo utilizo tres traders ahora mismo, algunas veces es mejor no tener acceso para vender.



Lo mejor es poner SL o SP y olvidarse, yo esta mañana no podía vender, si no, lo habría hecho a 0,30.

Ahora estoy con el móvil en una mano, con la otra dando la merienda a la niña, y de vez en cuando escribiendo.


----------



## donpepito (9 Ene 2013)

Subir, pueden llevarla si quieren a 0.50€ pero la mayoria la hemos comprado a buen precio, no hay que ser demasiado codicioso, viendo la manipulada que está.


----------



## aitor33 (9 Ene 2013)

Yo había comprado Pisas desde que Janus vaticinó. Al principio poca carga en 0.34 y ya al final cargué promediando en 0.26 unas 100.000,es que estaba pillado y tenía miedo de que se terminaran::. He estado acojo...dillo y hoy vendidas a 0.33 y más feliz que una lombriz y agradecido a JANUS y cía. 


p.d. No intervengo mucho porque padezco fobia social, y a los que padecemos esto a veces nos cuesta mucho participar en las cosas...hay días pero a parte creo que padezco adicción a este hilo, creo que tengo un serio problema


----------



## pecata minuta (9 Ene 2013)

aitor33 dijo:


> Yo había comprado Pisas desde que Janus vaticinó. Al principio poca carga en 0.34 y ya al final cargué promediando en 0.26 unas 100.000,es que estaba pillado y tenía miedo de que se terminaran::. He estado acojo...dillo y hoy vendidas a 0.33 y más feliz que una lombriz y agradecido a JANUS y cía.
> 
> 
> p.d. No intervengo mucho porque padezco fobia social, y a los que padecemos esto a veces nos cuesta mucho participar en las cosas...hay días pero a parte creo que padezco adicción a este hilo, creo que tengo un serio problema



Enhorabuena.
No se preocupe, aquí cada uno tenemos nuestra tara.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Ene 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Lo mejor es poner SL o SP y olvidarse, yo esta mañana no podía vender, si no, lo habría hecho a 0,30.
> 
> Ahora estoy con el móvil en una mano, con la otra dando la merienda a la niña, y de vez en cuando escribiendo.



A ver si va a terminar así la cosa.... :no: :no: :no:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Ene 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Enhorabuena.
> No se preocupe, aquí cada uno tenemos nuestra tara.



Pues no se por quién lo dice hoyga....


----------



## LÁNGARO (9 Ene 2013)

hoy dia de esperanza para todos los pillados alcistas y en los telediarios comentando las bonanzas de una bolsa alcista. Mañana todo los jubilados entrando a primera hora para no perderse la subida ya que estamos termiando la crisis con todos los bancos subiendo hasta el infinito.
mañana por la tarde o el viernes.......


----------



## ponzi (9 Ene 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> A ver si va a terminar así la cosa.... :no: :no: :no:



Pirata no sera eso un iphone???Donde estan las lumias?


----------



## donpepito (9 Ene 2013)

PPHM se ha cumplido el guión a la perfección, $2.77 max de ayer y cortos a toda pastilla.


----------



## ghkghk (9 Ene 2013)

Si uno quiere entrar con 35.000 euros en corporacion alba, acaba subiendo la accion un 6%... 

Enviado desde mi GT-I8160 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## bertok (9 Ene 2013)

aitor33 dijo:


> Yo había comprado Pisas desde que Janus vaticinó. Al principio poca carga en 0.34 y ya al final cargué promediando en 0.26 unas 100.000,es que estaba pillado y tenía miedo de que se terminaran::. He estado acojo...dillo y hoy vendidas a 0.33 y más feliz que una lombriz y agradecido a JANUS y cía.
> 
> 
> p.d. No intervengo mucho porque padezco fobia social, y a los que padecemos esto a veces nos cuesta mucho participar en las cosas...hay días pero a parte creo que padezco adicción a este hilo, creo que tengo un serio problema



Participe más a menudo. Está en su casa. ::


----------



## ponzi (9 Ene 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Si uno quiere entrar con 35.000 euros en corporacion alba, acaba subiendo la accion un 6%...
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I8160 usando Tapatalk 2



Es comprar Acx,ebro,acs,prosegur... con descuento


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Ene 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Pirata no sera eso un iphone???Donde estan las lumias?



Lumias no hay, hay ladrillitos. :: ::


----------



## bertok (9 Ene 2013)

Jack Lew podría ser el sustituto de Geithner al frente del Tesoro de EEUU - elEconomista.es


----------



## ponzi (9 Ene 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Lumias no hay, hay ladrillitos. :: ::



bueno bueno y lo eficientes que son...Al menos tire un grafiquillo


----------



## ghkghk (9 Ene 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Es comprar Acx,ebro,acs,prosegur... con descuento



Si, si... Si ya hemos hablado tu y yo alguna vez de ella. Pero he pensado en quiza hacer una entrada fuerte en un futuro breve y he visto el volumen. Si pones precio fijo, 35.000 euros no compras en toda la sesion. Y si pones a mercado, de tu primera a tu ultima orden se va un 7%!!

Enviado desde mi GT-I8160 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Ene 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> bueno bueno y lo eficientes que son...Al menos tire un grafiquillo



Cotiza en usalandia,no?


----------



## donpepito (9 Ene 2013)

Según parce BME está reflejando las futuras mejorias que vamos a ver a corto plazo, el 31 termina la prohib de cortos.


----------



## Claca (9 Ene 2013)

Forería, no se olviden de votar:

Sentimiento de Mercado


----------



## ponzi (9 Ene 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Cotiza en usalandia,no?



La que yo compre si,con ing no puedo comprar en finlandia.


----------



## ghkghk (9 Ene 2013)

Anda, que es miercoles. Pues yo, por primera vez en meses, voy a votar oso.

Enviado desde mi GT-I8160 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Ene 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> La que yo compre si,con ing no puedo comprar en finlandia.



Entre hoy y mañana se la cuelgo.


----------



## ghkghk (9 Ene 2013)

Seis amigos y yo hemos hecho una oferta a Servihabitat por 7 casas en una promocion cerca de una estacion de esqui catalana... Obra nueva, nos gusta el sitio, en principio buenas calidades... Les he pedido un 40% de descuento respecto a precios publicados. Su respuesta ha sido que, solo en el caso de que comprasemos todos, nos podrian hacer un 10%. Me ha dejado roto no, lo siguiente.

Asi no me extraña que suban un 12%. Si van sobrados!

Enviado desde mi GT-I8160 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Ene 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Seis amigos y yo hemos hecho una oferta a Servihabitat por 7 casas en una promocion cerca de una estacion de esqui catalana... Obra nueva, nos gusta el sitio, en principio buenas calidades... Les he pedido un 40% de descuento respecto a precios publicados. Su respuesta ha sido que, solo en el caso de que comprasemos todos, nos podrian hacer un 10%. Me ha dejado roto no, lo siguiente.
> 
> Asi no me extraña que suban un 12%. Si van sobrados!
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I8160 usando Tapatalk 2



Lo mismo si compran 14, les hacen un 5% ....


----------



## Legio_VI_Victrix (9 Ene 2013)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/340323-habeis-visto-ibex-septiembre-2012-mes-de-risas-76.html#post7148373



Legio_VI_Victrix dijo:


> Pues echa tus cuentas de a cuanto tiene que subir el IBEX con un bono al 5%, que digo yo que al menos Mariano&Windows habran conseguido eso... O menos.
> 
> Y es que o baja el bono y suben las valoraciones en bolsa o todo el tinglado de la deuda publica europeda se va a la mierda.... y eso es algo que no puede pasar. Al menos no todavia que centroeuropa va tirando....




Bueno, pues llegados a este punto donde la prima ha bajado lo que tenia que bajar.... y las empresas Hispanas siguen igual de mal que estaban el pasado Septiembre... no sabria que deciros. Yo personalmente voy a dejar mi dinero en el IBEX porque no se me ocurre nada mejor que hacer y a pesar de los pesares y de mi vision negativa del futuro del mundo mundial soy un loco que cree que Hispania lo tienes bastante mejor que el 95% del resto del mundo mundial (incluidas sus bolsas). Sera por esa palabra tan rara inglesa que dicen "Resilience". Y es que somos muy resilientes los hispanos (que me perdone la RAE) y los demas paises "avanzados" (incluidos los centroeropeos) lo tienen muy chungo... les toca pagar por sus pecados (falta de principios, aborto indiscriminado, gerontocracia, giliprogresismos varios, etc).


PD: En que haya hecho dinero con mis consejos ya sabe lo que tiene que hacer con el 10% de sus beneficios, los que hayan perdido las quejas al maestro armero.

https://www.caritas.es/colabora_hacerdonacioncomp.aspx

Fundación Emalaikat


----------



## LOLO08 (9 Ene 2013)

Y las DIAs..!! andan como un tiro.

Por técnico a medio y a largo plazo impecable!!!


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Ene 2013)

Es buen momento para empezar a tostar a tanto flanders alcista...

Un día cualquiera nos vamos a comer una sesión de -3%, sin prisioneros.


----------



## ghkghk (9 Ene 2013)

Ponzi, he estado leyendo el hilo de Nokia en Bolsa e Inversiones y... Dan ganas de meterse. Siempre he sido defensor de causas perdidas. 

Te mantendre informado.

Enviado desde mi GT-I8160 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## credulo (9 Ene 2013)

Je, hacía mucho que no pasaba por el hilo. Veo que Pepón arrasa. Yo estoy que no me lo creo, desde que empecé en esto por fin estoy en verde globalmente.

Va a ser cierto que cuando la bolsa está alcista hasta el más tonto gana dinero.

Stop profits, stop profits everywhere, pero yo creo que lo suben hasta los 9000


----------



## Tonto Simon (9 Ene 2013)

Para los de NOK, el consenso para el 4Q son de unos 6,5/7 MM de cacharros vendidos, la realidad parece ser un poco mejor:rolleye:
Nokia Q4 2012 Smartphone sales prediction: 9.8 million devices sold !! « Nokiapoweruser


----------



## atman (9 Ene 2013)

Así deprisa y corriendo... el SP parece apunto de meterse un rijostio... pero anda haciendo cosas raras... a alguno le salen minigaps? no mola... o hay chapuzas al mando o alguien está inquieto... o nos quieren inquietar...

corto SL+2


----------



## ddddd (9 Ene 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> La que yo compre si,con ing no puedo comprar en finlandia.



Te refieres a Nokia Corporation (NOK), ¿no es cierto?

Saludos.


----------



## bertok (9 Ene 2013)

atman dijo:


> Así deprisa y corriendo... el SP parece apunto de meterse un rijostio... pero anda haciendo cosas raras... a alguno le salen minigaps? no mola... o hay chapuzas al mando o alguien está inquieto... o nos quieren inquietar...
> 
> corto SL+2



Lo que hay es un volumen de mierda. Leva una hora oscilando en 2 puntos.


----------



## ponzi (9 Ene 2013)

ddddd dijo:


> Te refieres a Nokia Corporation (NOK), ¿no es cierto?
> 
> Saludos.



Si es la que esta de deposito en usa,pone adr


----------



## Janus (9 Ene 2013)

Janus llega a Barajas desde Milan y en mi nueva Kindle Fire veo que ya no tengo acciones de Prisa (me quedaba media posición). Tenía un stop loss en 0,265 y el stop limit en 0,325 por si hubiera un pico exagerado en apertura y después bajase a lo bestia en modo fake.

Abro el terminal y tachán, tachán, tachán y tachán. Vendido en el stop limit. Qué burrada el pastizal rico rico ganado. Ya tengo el mes de febrero (y me estoy poniendo objetivos exigentes!!!!!).

Enhorabuena a todos los premiados teniendo en cuenta que tales son los que han vendido. Quienes estén dentro, stop por encima de 0,295 y a seguir remando.

*Janus ha vuelto a sorprender a incrédulos!!!!.
*
Janus también les dice que se acabaron las apuestas alcistas. Vienen curvas así que no hagan caso a los cantos de sirena. El dinero se va a hacer hacia abajo, pero con cuidado.


----------



## ddddd (9 Ene 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Si es la que esta de deposito en usa,pone adr



Perdona mi ignorancia, ¿qué significa lo de depósito y ADR?

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Janus (9 Ene 2013)

Por cierto, ayer dijimos que ojo con Alpha que se había fugado sin volumen y pedía corrección. Dos tazas y media.


----------



## atman (9 Ene 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Lo que hay es un volumen de mierda. Leva una hora oscilando en 2 puntos.



Déjelo, más fácil que lo tiren...


----------



## atman (9 Ene 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Por cierto, ayer dijimos que ojo con Alpha que se había fugado sin volumen y pedía corrección. Dos tazas y media.



No estuve a ello, lástima. ¿su vuelo bien?


(que rompan los mínimos del día.... que los rompan...)

va a ser que no, pero por pedir..


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Ene 2013)

Janus MV style go-go!!!


----------



## ponzi (9 Ene 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Ponzi, he estado leyendo el hilo de Nokia en Bolsa e Inversiones y... Dan ganas de meterse. Siempre he sido defensor de causas perdidas.
> 
> Te mantendre informado.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I8160 usando Tapatalk 2



Yo ya llevo un buen roto.Nokia es jugarsela a todo o nada.La situacion es mas o menos esta ,es una empresa que lo fue todo en el mundo de la telofonia y que no tienen deuda neta,de hecho el 70% de su activo es corriente y da para pagar todo el pasivo tanto a corto como a largo plazo asi que a lo que cotice su capitalizacion estaras pagando todos sus activos fijos mas una pequeña caja que ademas sobra.Existen dos posibilidades 1) sean engullidos por el mercado y olvidados a lo largo de la historia 2) se hagan un hueco en el mercado y ganen algo,si se da esta opcion su cotizacion se disparara.Ahora mismo lo tienen todo en contra


----------



## atman (9 Ene 2013)

Que alguien tire de la cadena que yo no llego...


Edito: Gracias!!! :XX: :XX: :XX:

Reedito: Pero que m** es esta? Stop a la par.


----------



## vmmp29 (9 Ene 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Janus llega a Barajas desde Milan y en mi nueva Kindle Fire veo que ya no tengo acciones de Prisa (me quedaba media posición). Tenía un stop loss en 0,265 y el stop limit en 0,325 por si hubiera un pico exagerado en apertura y después bajase a lo bestia en modo fake.
> 
> Abro el terminal y tachán, tachán, tachán y tachán. Vendido en el stop limit. Qué burrada el pastizal rico rico ganado. Ya tengo el mes de febrero (y me estoy poniendo objetivos exigentes!!!!!).
> 
> ...



pero siga cantado hombre 
que yo saque de 0.31 - 0.32 y vendí, cobarde ::


----------



## vmmp29 (9 Ene 2013)

ayy mami que viene el negro


----------



## bertok (9 Ene 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Yo ya llevo un buen roto.Nokia es jugarsela a todo o nada.La situacion es mas o menos esta ,es una empresa que lo fue todo en el mundo de la telofonia y que no tienen deuda neta,de hecho el 70% de su activo es corriente y da para pagar todo el pasivo tanto a corto como a largo plazo asi que a lo que cotice su capitalizacion estaras pagando todos sus activos fijos mas una pequeña caja que ademas sobra.Existen dos posibilidades 1) sean engullidos por el mercado y olvidados a lo largo de la historia 2) se hagan un hueco en el mercado y ganen algo,si se da esta opcion su cotizacion se disparara.Ahora mismo lo tienen todo en contra



Entras a juegos de hombres con armas de niño 8:

Palmaste la primera vez en IBE y en la segunda te has salvado por la corriente (no porque esa empresa valga algo más allá de lo negativo de su deuda).

Tras unos posts tuyos hace unas semanas pensaba que habías encontrado el camino. Me equivoqué :fiufiu:.

!!! REACCIONA !!!. No malpierdas los ahorros en esas mierdas, van a hacer falta para comer.


----------



## FranR (9 Ene 2013)

No hace mucho estuve de nuevo por Milán y no hay forma de que me guste, para ver la Galería, La Scala, la Catedral y el Castillo ese que no se como se llama. Pero claro hay que ir al ser el centro real de la economía italiana...

Eso si industria para reventar, y si se va con tiempo entrar por carretera. Un recorrido con un buen coche desde Padua es precioso. (A Padua si le tengo mas cariño y el ambiente universitario es acojonante)


----------



## bertok (9 Ene 2013)

Por si os interesa

EconomicPolicyJournal.com: Lauren Lyster Leaves Capital Account


----------



## pecata minuta (9 Ene 2013)

FranR dijo:


> No hace mucho estuve de nuevo por Milán y no hay forma de que me guste, para ver la Galería, La Scala, la Catedral y el Castillo ese que no se como se llama. Pero claro hay que ir al ser el centro real de la economía italiana...
> 
> Eso si industria para reventar, y si se va con tiempo entrar por carretera. Un recorrido con un buen coche desde Padua es precioso. (A Padua si le tengo mas cariño y el ambiente universitario es acojonante)



¡Castello Sforzesco!


----------



## Janus (9 Ene 2013)

atman dijo:


> No estuve a ello, lástima. ¿su vuelo bien?
> 
> 
> (que rompan los mínimos del día.... que los rompan...)
> ...



Bastante bien, de trabajo con unos tipos industriales italianos que quieren ver oportunidades en España. Mas un primer contacto que otra cosa y a ver si consigo el mandato de operaciones para trincarles pasta.


----------



## darwinn (9 Ene 2013)

Enhorabuena Janus, da gusto ganar así.

Qué aconsejan para manejar futuros del dax, interactive brokers?


----------



## ponzi (9 Ene 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Entras a juegos de hombres con armas de niño 8:
> 
> Palmaste la primera vez en IBE y en la segunda te has salvado por la corriente (no porque esa empresa valga algo más allá de lo negativo de su deuda).
> 
> ...



Tienes que entender el value para comprender como invierto ya sea por valor o por crecimiento.Por cierto ibe ha sido fichada por bestinver hace 6 meses y te aseguro que vale mucho.Si vas a invertir con ellos asimila su filosofia leyendo todo lo que puedas o te sentiras decepcionado.Son 3 las veces que entrado en ibe y solo en una perdi ademas ahora mismo gano mas en pescanova que lo que pierdo en Nokia.Con Nokia puede que me equivase ya que me fije en su balance e inverti exclusivamente por valor confiando en que en el cp el negocio se eecuperase pero puede que esto no suceda.


----------



## R3v3nANT (9 Ene 2013)

Lord Petyr..... perdón, Janus ::, dónde hay que ingresarle las plusvalías de PRS?


----------



## pecata minuta (9 Ene 2013)

Yo creo que la cotización de PRS la hemos subido entre todos los del foro. Los que escribimos, y los que leen en la sombra...


----------



## Janus (9 Ene 2013)

darwinn dijo:


> Enhorabuena Janus, da gusto ganar así.
> 
> Qué aconsejan para manejar futuros del dax, interactive brokers?



Vale IB como vale también IG Markets. Es más importante tener ojo y mucho money management. El mundo de los futuros es otro costal en el que se puede perder mucho dinero acertando la dirección del movimiento. El tema del timing es muy importante.


----------



## Janus (9 Ene 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Lord Petyr..... perdón, Janus ::, dónde hay que ingresarle las plusvalías de PRS?



Un simple gracias me es suficiente. Es un lujo compartir con todos ustedes tantas experiencias bursátiles.

Si alguien quiere algo más, el privado puede ser un buen canal para llegar a algún tipo de acuerdo 

P.D: Las tías con que cuelguen una buena imagen casera de "tetas" es más que suficiente. Tengo debilidad por semejante detalle femenino.
Julandrones, por favor que se abstengan.


----------



## paulistano (9 Ene 2013)

FranR dijo:


> No hace mucho estuve de nuevo por Milán y no hay forma de que me guste, para ver la Galería, La Scala, la Catedral y el Castillo ese que no se como se llama. Pero claro hay que ir al ser el centro real de la economía italiana...
> 
> Eso si industria para reventar, y si se va con tiempo entrar por carretera. Un recorrido con un buen coche desde Padua es precioso. (A Padua si le tengo mas cariño y el ambiente universitario es acojonante)



La próxima vez pase por la tienda gourmet "PECK"... 

Digamos que esa tienda es un Ferrari y el club del gourmet de eci es un set ibiza. 

Muy recomendable


----------



## Tonto Simon (9 Ene 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Un simple gracias me es suficiente. Es un lujo compartir con todos ustedes tantas experiencias bursátiles.
> 
> Si alguien quiere algo más, el privado puede ser un buen canal para llegar a algún tipo de acuerdo
> 
> ...



Ahora si se ha convertido en mi guru de referencia. :rolleye: Yo no llevo plusvis en PRS pero Gracias igualmente por sus directos. Siento que mis tetas no sean de su agrado::


----------



## Tonto Simon (9 Ene 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> La próxima vez pase por la tienda gourmet "PECK"...
> 
> Digamos que esa tienda es un Ferrari y el club del gourmet de eci es un set ibiza.
> 
> Muy recomendable



Aun me acuerdo del cafe a 1000 euros el kilo:vomito:


----------



## bertok (9 Ene 2013)

Jaaaaaanus, pasa a despedirte del abuelo ::

Juan Béjar dará el relevo a Baldomero Falcones al frente de FCC - CincoDías.com


----------



## Sealand (9 Ene 2013)

He aquí el porqué del calentón injustificado de nuestro chulibex:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...e-depositos-a-interes-superior-al-1-75-a.html


----------



## Tonto Simon (9 Ene 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Tienes que entender el value para comprender como invierto ya sea por valor o por crecimiento.Por cierto ibe ha sido fichada por bestinver hace 6 meses y te aseguro que vale mucho.Si vas a invertir con ellos asimila su filosofia leyendo todo lo que puedas o te sentiras decepcionado.Son 3 las veces que entrado en ibe y solo en una perdi ademas ahora mismo gano mas en pescanova que lo que pierdo en Nokia.*Con Nokia puede que me equivase ya que me fije en su balance e inverti exclusivamente por valor confiando en que en el cp el negocio se eecuperase pero puede que esto no suceda*.



Dice Buffet que si no puedes aguantar caidas de tu valor de un 50% sin inmutarte es que no vales para invertir en bolsa.8:

Has entrado y te has encontrado una mala noticia, dos de hecho. Lo de India, que aun esta por ver en que queda, y que apple va a sacar iphones de gama baja o miniiphones,algo que se veia venir. confia en el valor que yo creo que nos va a dar alegrias en el medio plazo. De hecho mañana mismo esta en verde, me juego el owned.


----------



## bertok (9 Ene 2013)

Muy parado está el jilo

[YOUTUBE]jWMDqfejHcI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Janus (9 Ene 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Jaaaaaanus, pasa a despedirte del abuelo ::
> 
> Juan Béjar dará el relevo a Baldomero Falcones al frente de FCC - CincoDías.com



Yo hasta donde sé es que se va a separar la presidencia institucional de la presidencia ejecutiva. Baldo (como le llaman en esa casa) tenía el rol de Presidente y CEO. Todo junto.

Algún día contaré por qué en el caso de Juan Béjar hubo cambio Ferrovial por FCC.


----------



## FranR (9 Ene 2013)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> Aun me acuerdo del cafe a 1000 euros el kilo:vomito:



:S sería el de jineta o elefante.....

Lo va a probar SPM :no:


----------



## FranR (9 Ene 2013)

Gasparino dando buenas noticias para el lunes....

Estoy muy perro: Blood + Monday + Morgan Stanley :: en Google

Ya les va llamando la atención ¿no?


----------



## bertok (9 Ene 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Gasparino dando buenas noticias para el lunes....
> 
> Estoy muy perro: Blood + Monday + Morgan Stanley :: en Google
> 
> Ya les va llamando la atención ¿no?




¿maaaaaaaaaaaaaaande?

Gasparino Warns of Morgan Stanley Cuts - Business Insider


----------



## FranR (9 Ene 2013)

Algo efectista, sobre todo si juntas sangre,baño y Morgan Stanley en la misma frase.

Se han ido todos, están como locos gastando plusvis.


----------



## vyk (10 Ene 2013)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> Dice Buffet que si no puedes aguantar caidas de tu valor de un 50% sin inmutarte es que no vales para invertir en bolsa.8:



Pues yo con una que llevo en cartera por ahí ando...:8::´:


----------



## FranR (10 Ene 2013)

Tom Lee

Our baseline for 2013 remains that of a tricky 1H, with strength to start (and as we mentioned in earlier notes, we see a move toward 1500) *but followed by a correction that sees 1350 before midyea*r. This is a contrarian view on timing—we are seeing a growing chorus of investors who see stocks strong throughout 2013. In fact, even notable bears have turned “bullish” on equities in 2013. We do not view this as a sign of “ringing the top”; rather, it is a reminder that investors need to be mindful of consensus and risks to the consensus view.


Este es de JP 

Hago un resumen de lo que he leído, los toros e incluso lo mas recalcitrantes osos que son alguien en este mundillo están optimistas. Y eso les mosquea, ni más ni menos.

This consensus view is also central to Doug Kass's 2013 outlook, published today on TheStreet.com.
In the piece, Kass highlighted just how little deviation there is on Wall Street from the consensus call that stocks will gain 10 percent in 2013:
On the latter issue of stock prices, strategists are unusually tight in their year-end S&P 500 forecasts, with Bank of America, Bank of Montreal, Citigroup, Credit Suisse, Deutsche Bank, Goldman Sachs, HSBC, KKR, JPMorgan and Oppenheimer all in the range between 1550 and 1615, representing, on average, about a 10% gain for the full year. BTIG and Barclays are at 1525. Only UBS (1425) and Morgan Stanley (1434) stand out from the crowd.


----------



## Janus (10 Ene 2013)

Señores, sigo sin ver ni unas putas tetas.

Mucha juerga para las plusvis pero de lo que queremos en el foro, al menos servidor siempre erectil, nada de nada.

Cabronas!!!!, aprovechen el anonimato que da el avatar. Pechotes.


----------



## FranR (10 Ene 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Señores, sigo sin ver ni unas putas tetas.
> 
> Mucha juerga para las plusvis pero de lo que queremos en el foro, al menos servidor siempre erectil, nada de nada.
> 
> Cabronas!!!!, aprovechen el anonimato que da el avatar. *Pechotes*.


----------



## Janus (10 Ene 2013)

FranR dijo:


>



Mano que teta no cubre, no es teta si no ubre. Algo es algo, necesitamos más y nuevos aportes.

tetas - Buscar con Google


----------



## Janus (10 Ene 2013)

Bolsa para el 10 de enero, a alguno el enculan y ni me entero.

Es un día especial, lo verán.


----------



## atman (10 Ene 2013)

Bueno me echaron la mitad de la posi... y la otra media casi... me quedo con esos 2.
He comprado 10k FARE a .14...
Antes leí transversalmente... piratón... patente... dinero... que sepa que aquí en Euskadi hay un bonito lote de ayudas economicas y administrativas para esos menesteres, seed capital privado y créditos participativos publicos y privados, voy a si encuentro el sitio en que hablaron del tema a ver si me entero.
Y si su idea tiene algo de innovación social, entonces... ya está usted tardando.

Ya que estamos, hoy me ha llegado esto...

Call to Innovation 

A mí me pilla mayor y ocupado... que si no... se intentaba...

Edito y pego el mail:



> Soy Juan Martínez-Barea, profesor y director del área de innovación y entrepreneurship de la escuela de negocios Instituto Internacional San Telmo. Como principales asociaciones de los emprendedores en España, les escribo para invitarles a participar en un proyecto tecnológico de relevancia internacional. Singularity University, localizada en NASA Ames Park, en Silicon Valley, California, va a lanzar en España la competición "Call to Innovation 2013", para identificar y becar a dos emprendedores tecnológicos de España para participar este próximo verano en su programa de posgrado “Graduate Studies Program”. Este programa es uno de los más selectivos y exclusivos del mundo, dado que sólo son seleccionados 80 participantes de entre las miles de solicitudes que se reciben del mundo entero.
> 
> Singularity University ha reservado dos plazas para dos emprendedores españoles, que serán becados para participar en este programa. Para identificar y seleccionar a los dos emprendedores españoles que serán becados, vamos a lanzar una competición a nivel nacional, bajo el reto “¿Cómo resolverías los grandes problemas de España (desempleo, educación, dependencia energética, etc.) a través de la tecnología?”. Los interesados en participar deben inscribirse en la web de la competición, donde encontrarán toda la información relativa a la misma:
> 
> ...


----------



## Janus (10 Ene 2013)

atman dijo:


> Bueno me echaron la mitad de la posi... y la otra media casi... me quedo con esos 2.
> He comprado 10k FARE a .14...
> Antes leí transversalmente... piratón... patente... dinero... que sepa que aquí en Euskadi hay un bonito lote de ayudas economicas y administrativas para esos menesteres, seed capital privado y créditos participativos publicos y privados, voy a si encuentro el sitio en que hablaron del tema a ver si me entero.
> Y si su idea tiene algo de innovación social, entonces... ya está usted tardando.
> ...



¿de verdad que has comprado 10.000 títulos de World Moto?. El otro día la comenté pero nadie más habló de ella. ¿la conocías?.

Tengo a un brasa diciéndome todos los días que va a subir un +400% en pocos días.

Te tienen que haber metida una hostia de espanto en comisiones por 10.000 títulos, no?

En ausencia de tetas gordas, se agradece su pronta y sincera respuesta.


----------



## vmmp29 (10 Ene 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Bolsa para el 10 de enero, a alguno el enculan y ni me entero.
> 
> Es un día especial, lo verán.











estas negras


----------



## FranR (10 Ene 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> estas negras



Estas segundas tienen tendencia bajista, con picos descendentes o comunmente llamadas "vizcas"

No tiene algunas anatomicamente perfectas?


----------



## Claca (10 Ene 2013)

Más claro que el IBEX, da una idea de cuándo podría producirse la corrección (MEDIUM CAP):







Llevo meses repitiendo que el MEDIUM se comportaría mucho mejor que su hermano mayor, y viendo el gráfico está muy claro que ha sido así, superando claramente los precios que marcaban máximos a principios de 2012. Me gustaría comentar varias cosas al respecto, sobre lo que está pasando y lo que podría pasar, pero estoy vago, vago, así que nada, lo dejo como referencia para el corto plazo.


----------



## FranR (10 Ene 2013)

Son unos sátiros...prefiero derivar el tema a la cerveza


----------



## atman (10 Ene 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Estas segundas tienen tendencia bajista, con picos descendentes o comunmente llamadas "vizcas"
> 
> No tiene algunas anatomicamente perfectas?



...y por encima operadas... :XX:

Baneo a perpetuidad... como si no hubiera mandarinas golosas que poner... hombree.... :XX:


----------



## Janus (10 Ene 2013)

Claca dijo:


> Más claro que el IBEX, da una idea de cuándo podría producirse la corrección (MEDIUM CAP):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Después de tamaña subida, estaría bien una corrección, no?::


----------



## Claca (10 Ene 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Después de tamaña subida, estaría bien una corrección, no?::



Mira la figura de corto plazo, si rompe por abajo, creo que estaría hecho.


----------



## atman (10 Ene 2013)

Janus dijo:


> ¿de verdad que has comprado 10.000 títulos de World Moto?. El otro día la comenté pero nadie más habló de ella. ¿la conocías?.
> 
> Tengo a un brasa diciéndome todos los días que va a subir un +400% en pocos días.
> 
> ...



Defina "la hostia". :XX: Desde luego no es la Flat-fee pero en un valor de esos los dos centavos o se sacan en compañía o no se sacan...

Edito: no llega a dos centavos, 1,20 per share.

Y creo que hay gente como TD que aplican la misma Flat-fee a los OTCs, pinksheets, etc...


----------



## Janus (10 Ene 2013)

atman dijo:


> Defina "la hostia". :XX: Desde luego no es la Flat-fee pero en un valor de esos los dos centavos o se sacan en compañía o no se sacan...
> 
> Edito: no llega a dos centavos, 1,20 per share.
> 
> Y creo que hay gente como TD que aplican la misma Flat-fee a los OTCs, pinksheets, etc...



Joder es una pasta en porcentual!!!!, parece más sencillo ganar dinero en Prisa


----------



## vmmp29 (10 Ene 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Estas segundas tienen tendencia bajista, con picos descendentes o comunmente llamadas "vizcas"
> 
> No tiene algunas anatomicamente perfectas?




estas mejoran algo?







por cierto mañana seguimos con pepón


----------



## atman (10 Ene 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Joder es una pasta en porcentual!!!!, parece más sencillo ganar dinero en Prisa



Eso sí... jajaja

Redondeando: un 10% ¿alguien se mete en algo de "eso" por un 10%?

Le he metido porque hay meneo fuera del habitual. Así que igual sale algo. Pero que conste que ni un céntimo más. Un empresa de taxímetros para mototaxis cuyo boss ha ido dando bandazos por el mundo, y que hasta es posible que esté tratando de aprovecharse de la confusión que pueda producir su nombre... en fín... pero si trtan de pillar incautos primero tienen que darle algo de alegría y en esa misma me salgo...

Ta mañana!


----------



## ponzi (10 Ene 2013)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> Dice Buffet que si no puedes aguantar caidas de tu valor de un 50% sin inmutarte es que no vales para invertir en bolsa.8:
> 
> Has entrado y te has encontrado una mala noticia, dos de hecho. Lo de India, que aun esta por ver en que queda, y que apple va a sacar iphones de gama baja o miniiphones,algo que se veia venir. confia en el valor que yo creo que nos va a dar alegrias en el medio plazo. De hecho mañana mismo esta en verde, me juego el owned.



Sigo dentro, actualmente tengo un -7% que compenso de momento con el 10% de Pescanova.Lo que dice Buffet es muy cierto pero si sabes que la empresa va a sobrevivir 5-10 años mas mínimo.Actualmente no sabría contestarte sobre como estará Nokia dentro de 10 años ni si quiera puedo asegurarte que siga existiendo. Si os fijais la cifra que dan de la India son casi 600 mill $ que es mas o menos un 6%-7% de capitalización vamos lo que ha caído hoy. Por lo general no estoy acostumbrado a invertir en empresas con tantas variables abiertas como veo en Nokia.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dvp5W1kcP3Q&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## ponzi (10 Ene 2013)

Casi estoy mas preocupado con samsung que con apple,esta gente no para de innovar


http://www.eleconomista.mobi/tecnol...-arma-mas-poderosa-su-pantalla-flexible-.html


----------



## ponzi (10 Ene 2013)

Fijaros en microsoft e Ibm creo que empiezan a estar a buenos precios.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Ene 2013)

atman dijo:


> Bueno me echaron la mitad de la posi... y la otra media casi... me quedo con esos 2.
> He comprado 10k FARE a .14...
> Antes leí transversalmente... piratón... patente... dinero... que sepa que aquí en Euskadi hay un bonito lote de ayudas economicas y administrativas para esos menesteres, seed capital privado y créditos participativos publicos y privados, voy a si encuentro el sitio en que hablaron del tema a ver si me entero.
> Y si su idea tiene algo de innovación social, entonces... ya está usted tardando.
> ...





A ver. La compañía que podría apoyar la patente esta dentro de un tipo de industria que tiene potestad de pasarse en cierta forma las patentes por el arco del triunfo. No puedo contar más.

E innovación social..... :: :: :: Joder, habría que vestirlo de lagarterana (esto se entiende por el norte,no?) mucho no, muchiiiiiisimo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Ene 2013)

Si alguna vez, por un casual vaivén de vuestras vidas comenzáis a sentir algo de afecto por estos nuestros gobernantes, leed esto como medicina (golazo de señor y tal):

AVEs, Aeropuertos, Autopistas y Tranvías: La Cleptocracia arruina España | Historia-Economía-Filosofía


----------



## LÁNGARO (10 Ene 2013)

hoy toca bajar?????


----------



## FranR (10 Ene 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> hoy toca bajar?????



De momento si.

Si hubiera visitado mi blog, sabría cual era el siguiente movimiento (mode humilde off)

8.530 contado y a ver la reacción.


----------



## tonuel (10 Ene 2013)

¿Quien coño ha tirado la taza de café sobre el mando de La Caixa...?


----------



## Crash (10 Ene 2013)

FranR dijo:


> De momento si.
> 
> Si hubiera visitado mi blog, sabría cual era el siguiente movimiento (mode humilde off)
> 
> 8.530 contado y a ver la reacción.



Yo lo visitaba hasta que fue necesario registro, que según las malas lenguas solamente se concede a cambio de ciertos favores íntimos. :vomito:


----------



## FranR (10 Ene 2013)

Crash dijo:


> Yo lo visitaba hasta que fue necesario registro, que según las malas lenguas solamente se concede a cambio de ciertos favores íntimos. :vomito:



registro no es necesario (hubo unos días una contraseña)..lo de los favores si es verdad. ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Ene 2013)

tonuel dijo:


> ¿Quien coño ha tirado la taza de café sobre el mando de La Caixa...?


----------



## Maravedi (10 Ene 2013)

Las PRS parece que llevan volumen


----------



## Deshollinador (10 Ene 2013)

Y yo que pensaba que había echado el cierre del chiringo por vacaciones, ya ni me acuerdo donde estaba el enlace

ienso:


----------



## donpepito (10 Ene 2013)

Buenos días,

Si, pero BANESTOO está haciendo pirulas en PRS, mejor entrar con poca carga.


----------



## Crash (10 Ene 2013)

FranR dijo:


> registro no es necesario (hubo unos días una contraseña)..lo de los favores si es verdad. ::



Lo imaginaba.


----------



## ghkghk (10 Ene 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Si alguna vez, por un casual vaivén de vuestras vidas comenzáis a sentir algo de afecto por estos nuestros gobernantes, leed esto como medicina (golazo de señor y tal):
> 
> AVEs, Aeropuertos, Autopistas y Tranvías: La Cleptocracia arruina España | Historia-Economía-Filosofía



Qué ganas de darnos el día... Los mataría. A todos.


----------



## ghkghk (10 Ene 2013)

FranR dijo:


> registro no es necesario (hubo unos días una contraseña)..lo de los favores si es verdad. ::




Podrías ponertelo en la firma ya que:

A- Serviría de promoción
B- Podría encontrarlo. A veces entro desde casa, otras desde el trabajo, otras desde el móvil, incluso desde casa de mis padres... Y siempre se me olvida la dirección.


----------



## Krim (10 Ene 2013)

No se por que me huele a "rebote fake" desde los 8560...Hacer creer que esto sigue para arriba y que se trata solo de un descanso y en algún nivel indeterminado arriba...cotocrock.


----------



## juanfer (10 Ene 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Seis amigos y yo hemos hecho una oferta a Servihabitat por 7 casas en una promocion cerca de una estacion de esqui catalana... Obra nueva, nos gusta el sitio, en principio buenas calidades... Les he pedido un 40% de descuento respecto a precios publicados. Su respuesta ha sido que, solo en el caso de que comprasemos todos, nos podrian hacer un 10%. Me ha dejado roto no, lo siguiente.
> 
> Asi no me extraña que suban un 12%. Si van sobrados!
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I8160 usando Tapatalk 2



Se pueden quitar 7 casas de una promoción y solo estan dispuestos a bajar un 10%. Estos HDP pensaran que el banco malo se lo va a comprar a precios burbujeados. 

Cuando el BCE les cierre el grifo de credito y se tengan que financiar al 4% o 5%, veras que risa, encima van a reducir los tipos de interes en los depositos, esta es la señal inequivoca que el BCE les va a reducir el grifo en breve.

Esperen y tendran una rebaja del 60%.


----------



## diosmercado (10 Ene 2013)

Krim dijo:


> No se por que me huele a "rebote fake" desde los 8560...Hacer creer que esto sigue para arriba y que se trata solo de un descanso y en algún nivel indeterminado arriba...cotocrock.



Bien tiene pinta de haber sido al reves.

No se pero no tiene pinta de nada. 

No hay subidas fundadas en algo real y productivo. Es todo mierda.

Me han visto por aqui.


----------



## Krim (10 Ene 2013)

diosmercado dijo:


> Bien tiene pinta de haber sido al reves.
> 
> No se pero no tiene pinta de nada.
> 
> ...



Creo que eso lleva siendo así desde Agosto, eh? :fiufiu:


----------



## diosmercado (10 Ene 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Creo que eso lleva siendo así desde Agosto, eh? :fiufiu:



Agosto??? me arriesgo a decir que desde 2007 lleva siendo asi. No estamos en niveles logicos desde los que se podria iniciar una subida solida a base de limpiar toda la porqueria que existe.

De mientras, lo estamos pagando con creces.


----------



## diosmercado (10 Ene 2013)

Os digo ya el resultado de la subasta de hoy: bueno con bajada de rentabilidades. Ya estan bajandolo antes de la subasta.


----------



## diosmercado (10 Ene 2013)

Kaboom. Vigilen el brent que esta muy pepon. Vienen curvas.

Ale, a tomar el te y a dejar de dar la murga.

Adios.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Ene 2013)

Estaba siguiendo ONTY por un tiempo, veo el graf.... ::

Buscando en el baul de los recuerdos







http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/349254-habeis-visto-ibex-octubre-2012-santuario-de-gacelas-254.html#post7451660

Culos rotos everywhere a finales de año ....


----------



## Pepitoria (10 Ene 2013)

Esto es mejor que el fichaje de Rato por Telefonica

MásMóvil ficha a Belén Esteban como jefa de atención al cliente - Ecoteuve.es


----------



## politicodemadreputa (10 Ene 2013)

Adios BME a 20,70... no pudo ser mas.


----------



## Paquillo (10 Ene 2013)

politicodemadreputa dijo:


> Adios BME a 20,70... no pudo ser mas.




A mi tambien me salto el stop en BME 20,70, la esperamos mas abajo de nuevo.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (10 Ene 2013)

Buenos dias y tal,

al asunto de que las bolsas estan desligadas del mundo real, en parte si y en parte no.

El ibex hoy cotiza un 40% menos que en el pico de la burbuja, una caida mas real que el -4% de caida de pib que dicen desde la moncloa. Al dax le pasa tres cuartos de lo mismo, aunque su caida desde maximos no es tan pronunciada, porque la economia alemana no esta tan mal como la española claro:






A parte hay otro aspecto que se debe y se tiene que tener en cuenta casi como prioridad ahora mismo, y es esto:
Euro area (changing composition), Outstanding amounts at the end of the period (stocks), MFIs, central government and post office giro institutions reporting sector - Monetary aggregate M3, All currencies combined - Euro area (changing composition) c


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (10 Ene 2013)

las acciones son activos denominados en euros, si los euros cada dia que pasan valen menos, nominalmente las acciones subiran, aunque una accion de telefonica hace 5 años llenara el deposito de un coche y ahora solo te de para ir al trabajo una semana, pero ese ya es otro tema.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (10 Ene 2013)

Señores maestros alguna opinión sobre Boeing (BA) a largo 3-5 años por favor.

Estoy pensando quedarme dentro en lugar de tener un depósito con las restricciones que están poniendo para ellos.

Gracias


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Ene 2013)

Ponzi!

Cuidadín con 

*[NOKIA]*







No le veo buena pinta a corto plazo, tiene unas islas por ahí que en AT son figuras de giro (a la baja en este caso), en el RSI también veo dovergencias bajistas, ha completado dos impulsos alcistas de distinta magnitud terminando el menor de ellos en un doble techo que se activó ayer. 

Yo esperaría una corrección hasta los 3.3x bajos 3.2 y altos, que es donde convergen los objetivos del doble techo, la corrección fibo38% de la subida desde mediados de Julio y una zona resistencia ahora convertida en soporte.

Espero equivocarme


----------



## paulistano (10 Ene 2013)

Vaya barrida hizo ayer gamesa...... Toco 1.79 y ahora en 1.98.....

A ver si rompe ya los dos euros..... Cansina es...


----------



## Pepitoria (10 Ene 2013)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Señores maestros alguna opinión sobre Boeing (BA) a largo 3-5 años por favor.
> 
> Estoy pensando quedarme dentro en lugar de tener un depósito con las restricciones que están poniendo para ellos.
> 
> Gracias



No es buen momento para meter pasta en bolsa por un tiempo, creeme.

La elección, no obstante, es estupenda


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Ene 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Vaya barrida hizo ayer gamesa...... Toco 1.79 y ahora en 1.98.....
> 
> A ver si rompe ya los dos euros..... Cansina es...



Pues no se yo.... yo veo el gráfico y pienso que se puede estar preparando un bukkake de cojones.








edit: Eso sí, si rompe los 2€ plus 20% y a ver quien aguanta a Janus.... ::


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (10 Ene 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Vaya barrida hizo ayer gamesa...... Toco 1.79 y ahora en 1.98.....
> 
> A ver si rompe ya los dos euros..... Cansina es...



A un forero le pasó ayer.


----------



## Pepitoria (10 Ene 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Vaya barrida hizo ayer gamesa...... Toco 1.79 y ahora en 1.98.....
> 
> *A ver si rompe* ya los dos euros..... Cansina es...



Mientras que no rompa otra cosa ::


----------



## juanfer (10 Ene 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Buenos dias y tal,
> 
> al asunto de que las bolsas estan desligadas del mundo real, en parte si y en parte no.
> 
> ...



El problema es que nos van a esquilmar los ahorros via inflación y no vamos a poder contrarestarlo, a no ser que tengamos los ahorros acciones, o oro, plata, pero a dia de hoy necesita un ajuste tanto el DAX como el IBEX. 

Las empresas del DAX estan mas sobrevaloradas porque hay un flujo de dinero de ahorradores de paises PIGS a empresas Alemanas y del norte de europa, además al financiarse más barato tienen mas beneficios.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (10 Ene 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> No es buen momento para meter pasta en bolsa por un tiempo, creeme.
> 
> La elección, no obstante, es estupenda



Lo sé, pero para tener inmovilizado un depósito lo tengo en una acción muy líquida.

Presentan resultados el día 30 y pueden ser buenos.

Es una parte de diversificación: Trader, a largo, depósito(EUR), Fondo RF asia ($), Fondo variable asia ($) y líquido (EUR).....a metales no llego todavía.


----------



## ghkghk (10 Ene 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> las acciones son activos denominados en euros, si los euros cada dia que pasan valen menos, nominalmente las acciones subiran, aunque *una accion de telefonica hace 5 años llenara el deposito de un coche y ahora solo te de para ir al trabajo una semana, pero ese ya es otro tema.*




Muy cerca del trabajo vive usted. A menos de que hable de distinto medio de transporte. El bonobús de 10 viajes en Madrid vale más que una acción de TEF.


----------



## politicodemadreputa (10 Ene 2013)

Como veis FTE France Telecom ????


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (10 Ene 2013)

Ya no tengo que coger el coche para ir al trabajo, afortunadamente, aunque me gustaria ser mas joven tambien, pero si se que antes con una accion de telefonica compraba la cesta de la compra de una semana para 1 persona y ahora me parece a mi que no. Las bolsas medidas en oro o en barriles de petroleo o en el precio de la carne de cerdo debe estar bastante mas barata que hace 5 años, pienso yo.

Si, la bolsa alemana debe estar en la parte alta del canal promedio de per, mientras que el ibex estara mas barata por beneficios. Pero el miedo es un actor del mercado y ahi esta presente comprando bonos a interes negativo alemanes y cotizando a per 20 el dax.

Y el ibex hay que destacarlo esta donde esta, gracias a inditex, si amanciortegalandia estuviera en 50 euros donde andaria el ibex¿?, con inditexes el ibex remontara con fcc, populares y telefonicas me temo que no.


----------



## Krim (10 Ene 2013)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> A un forero le pasó ayer.



Yeha. Lo peor es mirar como siguen subiendo los gametos de los cojones (terrible juego de palabras, lo sé) y crecer mi indignación...Y espérate que no pete la resistencia de los 2 leuros.


----------



## ponzi (10 Ene 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ponzi!
> 
> Cuidadín con
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias .En el pre de momento esta en verde.Aun no se como acabara mi travesia por la gelida finlandia.Ayer despues de ver los miserables y terminar con un cierto sabor agridulce ya que no sabia que era un musical,es lo que pasa cuando uno apenas ve la tele que al final te pierdes los trailers. Ya en casa y con un -7,2%en un solo dia me dio por ver la presentacion del lumia 920.Pues bien aunque el w8 de primeras es tosco la realidad es que ofrece soluciones a nivel social, fotografico y de mapas que superan a android.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (10 Ene 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Yeha. Lo peor es mirar como siguen subiendo los gametos de los cojones (terrible juego de palabras, lo sé) y crecer mi indignación...Y espérate que no pete la resistencia de los 2 leuros.



No hay que lamentarse. Está bien hecho. SL y fuera. Y a pensar en otra entrada.


----------



## villares (10 Ene 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Muchas gracias .En el pre de momento esta en verde.Aun no se como acabara mi travesia por la gelida finlandia.Ayer despues de ver los miserables y terminar con un cierto sabor agridulce ya que no sabia que era un musical,es lo que pasa cuando uno apenas ve la tele que al final te pierdes los trailers. Ya en casa y con un -7,2%en un solo dia me dio por ver la presentacion del lumia 920.Pues bien aunque el w8 de primeras es tosco la realidad es que ofrece soluciones a nivel social, fotografico y de mapas que superan a android.



En verde solo? Un 20% en premarket.

Congratulations!


----------



## ponzi (10 Ene 2013)

mirar el premarket de nokia adr +20% :


----------



## Krim (10 Ene 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> mirar el premarket de nokia adr +20% :



No se si se mantendrá en la sesión o no, pero la oportunidad para cubrir tu entrada es cojonuda....

APPLE también viene bien verde, recuperando terreno. A ver como seguimos.


----------



## ghkghk (10 Ene 2013)

Jooooooooder qué puto asco. Mira que ayer estuve a puntito!!!!

Enhorabuena Ponzi!!!!


----------



## Pepitoria (10 Ene 2013)

Nokia a medio-largo plazo no está mal. 

La pena va a ser el catacrocker que pronto nos vamos a zampar.


----------



## ghkghk (10 Ene 2013)

En Bankinter se puede comprar Nokia en el Xetra European Stars, sin cambiar de divisa.

Ponzi, déjate el ING ese ya...


----------



## Krim (10 Ene 2013)

¿Donde está nuestro jato? ¿Buscando los 130 puntos que tiene en contra? El hilo es tan sosito sin él!


----------



## paulistano (10 Ene 2013)

Vamos gamesa coño.... Rompe los dos


----------



## Tonto Simon (10 Ene 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> mirar el premarket de nokia adr +20% :



Ya te lo dije Ponzi. Las previsiones de venta estaban siendo buenas. y lo mejor sera el primer trimestre del año, que sera mejor que todo el año anterior para nokia
Enhorabuena a los premiados:: Yo llevo 5200 acciones


----------



## pecata minuta (10 Ene 2013)

Pecata con plusvas en Gamesa, Bankia y Prisa. 
He cambiado a SAN por chicharritos.


----------



## Xof Dub (10 Ene 2013)

Nokia dice que sus ventas superan lo previsto

enhorabuena sr Ponzi

;D


----------



## donpepito (10 Ene 2013)

Congrats a esos Lumeros!

PRS está waneando, si baja de 0.30 entro de nuevo, +40.00% es demasiado para el run run.


----------



## pecata minuta (10 Ene 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Vamos gamesa coño.... Rompe los dos



Es que en los 2,00 hay un dique que ni en Holanda hoyga.


----------



## Krim (10 Ene 2013)

Nada, mientras cierre en 1,95 o más, guay. Ya intentará el asalto al 2 mañana, y a lo mejor me vuelvo a sumar


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (10 Ene 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Vamos gamesa coño.... Rompe los dos



No puedorl, No puedorl....


----------



## ponzi (10 Ene 2013)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> Ya te lo dije Ponzi. Las previsiones de venta estaban siendo buenas. y lo mejor sera el primer trimestre del año, que sera mejor que todo el año anterior para nokia
> Enhorabuena a los premiados:: Yo llevo 5200 acciones



Muchas gracias 
Felicidades






Xof Dub dijo:


> Nokia dice que sus ventas superan lo previsto
> 
> enhorabuena sr Ponzi
> 
> ;D



Hasta que no se vende no se gana.Estoy tentado a vender un 22% en un solo dia no es muy comun,calculo que le sacare un 14%-16%.


----------



## diosmercado (10 Ene 2013)

USA va a petar maximos del año pasado y puede que historicos.

Que quede claro. No queda bien que caigan las bolsas pase lo que pase.

Ya lo estais viendo, sube el desempleo... que mas da, mas pasta.

Que no hay pasta monedas de metalitos chulos...

Os deseo salud. Y hasta otra, yo cojo vuelo hacia UK en pocos dias.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Ene 2013)

Cojones con Nokia!

Ese ponzi especulador!!!!!

:Aplauso: :Aplauso: :Aplauso: :Aplauso:

A ver que hace hoy, me gustaría ver el gráfico. Porque ayer no pintaba nada bien ::


----------



## Caronte el barquero (10 Ene 2013)

Apple +2% y Ford +3% en el pre.

Tiffany -8%


----------



## Pepitoria (10 Ene 2013)

Pues lo mismo se plantan en 1500 (sp500) y dicen "holaquetal"


----------



## Tonto Simon (10 Ene 2013)

En Usa es que son mas salvajes. La europea no estan subiendo tanto. No me parece mala opcion si quieres dejarte el resto de la posicion amedio plazo. Un apunte solo. Han conseguido colocar 4,4 MM de Lumias en un mes y medio, y con el mercado WP virgen. Se prevee penetracion de mercado de Windows de 2 cifras para el año que vienem, la actual es del 3%. Nokia tiene una penetracio de un 70% en todos los WP que se venden. Haz numeros...


----------



## diosmercado (10 Ene 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Pues lo mismo se plantan en 1500 (sp500) y dicen "holaquetal"



Totalmente posible visto lo visto.

Cada vez veo mas lejos el catacrock, y cada vez me da mas asco este no-mercado que hay montado.


----------



## Pepitoria (10 Ene 2013)

diosmercado dijo:


> Totalmente posible visto lo visto.
> 
> *Cada vez veo mas lejos el catacrock,* y cada vez me da mas asco este no-mercado que hay montado.



Que no , que no,..

Que lo va a haber, ya lo creo que sí. 

Hay que dejar que las gacelas pasten amablemente


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Ene 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Que no , que no,..
> 
> Que lo va a haber, ya lo creo que sí.
> 
> Ahí que dejar que las gacelas pasten amablemente



Hoy me ha preguntado una conocida si es buen momento para entrar en bolsa.....

:fiufiu: :fiufiu:

Edit: Me meo de risa con los updates de la firma del sr. Pepitoria :XX::XX:


----------



## Pepitoria (10 Ene 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Hoy me ha preguntado una conocida si es buen momento para entrar en bolsa.....
> 
> :fiufiu: :fiufiu:
> 
> Edit: Me meo de risa con los updates de la firma del sr. Pepitoria :XX::XX:



_Cuando mi limpiabotas invierte en Bolsa yo lo vendo todo (John Davidson Rockefeller)_


----------



## Pepitoria (10 Ene 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Hoy me ha preguntado una conocida si es buen momento para entrar en bolsa.....
> 
> :fiufiu: :fiufiu:
> 
> *Edit: Me meo de risa con los updates de la firma del sr. Pepitoria * :XX::XX:


----------



## atman (10 Ene 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Pues no se yo.... yo veo el gráfico y pienso que se puede estar preparando un bukkake de cojones.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Si vuelve a 1,40, le meto pero bien... salvo imprevisto...


----------



## Janus (10 Ene 2013)

¿dónde están esas tetas que nos deben?


----------



## mataresfacil (10 Ene 2013)

atman dijo:


> Si vuelve a 1,40, le meto pero bien... salvo imprevisto...




Que alguien compre la puñetera accion que haga que gamesa pase ya los dos, por dios y por to.
__________________


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Ene 2013)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Que alguien compre la puñetera accion que haga que gamesa pase ya los dos, por dios y por to.
> __________________



Gacela comprando gamesa hoy....


----------



## Pepitoria (10 Ene 2013)

En USA están digiriendo el tema...pesadamente

1470...techo, dolor,algo de susto...y muchas ganas de joder al PepeLuí


----------



## mataresfacil (10 Ene 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Gacela comprando gamesa hoy....



Esta gacela esta tranqui, por 1º vez en la vida, con sus estop loss y sus plusvis bajo resguardo, como dios manda, pero es que soy tan tonto que quiero ganar dinero rapido.::

Mientras a mirar el paisaje. Te pongo una foto mia de este mismo momento.







Hola piraton.


----------



## vmmp29 (10 Ene 2013)

FranR dijo:


> registro no es necesario (hubo unos días una contraseña)..lo de los favores si es verdad. ::





ponzi dijo:


> Muchas gracias
> Felicidades
> 
> 
> ...



ponzi, *SELL, SELL*


----------



## mataresfacil (10 Ene 2013)

Para aquellos que entren hoy en el ibex os pongo un vidie sobre vuestro futuro cercano.

[YOUTUBE]jOThrIP-mc0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## villares (10 Ene 2013)

Janus dijo:


> ¿dónde están esas tetas que nos deben?



[YOUTUBE]DLD31GPt46w[/YOUTUBE]

Ahi van unas cuantas por las plusvalias que le debo.
A los/las que no les gusten las tetas, pueden aprovechar para aprender ingles. 

Saludos


----------



## atman (10 Ene 2013)

Nokia Lumia 920 vs. HTC Windows Phone 8X: In-depth comparison | Digital Trends

Hay comparativas para todos los gustos ¿eh? 


5 minis en @1468 + 2 de ayer SL 1471


----------



## atman (10 Ene 2013)

diosmercado dijo:


> USA va a petar maximos del año pasado y puede que historicos.
> 
> Que quede claro. No queda bien que caigan las bolsas pase lo que pase.
> 
> ...



... no fastidie... :´( :´(


----------



## atman (10 Ene 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Que no , que no,..
> 
> Que lo va a haber, ya lo creo que sí.
> 
> Hay que dejar que las gacelas pasten amablemente



Diga usté que sí... pero que empiece mientras nos quede algo en la cartera...


----------



## diosmercado (10 Ene 2013)

Vuelta a maximos. Habeis entrado en la pagina de Carpatos-pedobear? la madre de dios...

Hoy chapamos en maximos diarios con dos cojones.

El euro peleando con los 1.32.


----------



## Pepitoria (10 Ene 2013)

diosmercado dijo:


> Vuelta a maximos. Habeis entrado en la pagina de Carpatos-pedobear? la madre de dios...
> 
> Hoy chapamos en maximos diarios con dos cojones.
> 
> El euro peleando con los 1.32.



Carpatos-pedobear :XX::XX::XX::XX:


----------



## atman (10 Ene 2013)

diosmercado dijo:


> Vuelta a maximos. Habeis entrado en la pagina de *Carpatos-pedobear*? la madre de dios...
> 
> Hoy chapamos en maximos diarios con dos cojones.
> 
> El euro peleando con los 1.32.



:XX: :XX:

Pobre Cárpatos... no sé por qué le tienen tanta manía...

¿no creen que deberíamos remachar los 1450 (ya no hablo de los 1430) antes de ir a por los 1500???


----------



## diosmercado (10 Ene 2013)

atman dijo:


> :XX: :XX:
> 
> Pobre Cárpatos... no sé por qué le tienen tanta manía...



Me pone de una mala leña...


----------



## Pepitoria (10 Ene 2013)

Fed de Filadelfia	[Imprimir]	


*Revisa su indicador de diciembre de 8,1 a 4,6.* ¡Muy hábil! ahora no se entera casi nadie...


----------



## atman (10 Ene 2013)

diosmercado dijo:


> Me pone de una mala leña...



La culpa no es de Cárpatos, si no de ese chalequito...


----------



## Seren (10 Ene 2013)

Habla es señor Dragui que no bajará el precio del dinero y....:
Suben como la espuma al compás del euro el petroleo, oro, gas natural, soja, trigo, aceite, platino, cafe , cacao, maiz, cafe....TODAS, IMPRESIONANTE, abolutamente todas las materias primas con la única excepción como es lógico de emisiones de carbono. 

Por dios santo, como no vamos a tener el tema de la energía por las nubes, como hiperconsumidores y no productores estamos cojidos de los huevos por estos mamones, hasta que no se derrumbe al inframundo el consumo en europa no van a parar estos especulators del dolar.


----------



## atman (10 Ene 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Fed de Filadelfia	[Imprimir]
> 
> 
> *Revisa su indicador de diciembre de 8,1 a 4,6.* ¡Muy hábil! ahora no se entera casi nadie...



Ngñé, Ngñé, Ngñéee... ::

Si no es hoy será mañana, de lo contrario, me cambian los esquemas y ando liado para hacer unos nuevos... así que díganle a Pepón que pida al marcharse...


----------



## paulistano (10 Ene 2013)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Esta gacela esta tranqui, por 1º vez en la vida, con sus estop loss y sus plusvis bajo resguardo, como dios manda, pero es que soy tan tonto que quiero ganar dinero rapido.::



Donde tienes el SL? 

Si no te importa decirlo....yo entré a 1,913 y acabo de poner stop en 1,95.

Si quiere bajar que baje, pero con esta operación no pierdo....


----------



## ponzi (10 Ene 2013)

atman dijo:


> Nokia Lumia 920 vs. HTC Windows Phone 8X: In-depth comparison | Digital Trends
> 
> Hay comparativas para todos los gustos ¿eh?
> 
> ...



Estoy a tope en el curro...resumiendo me compro un trineo o ppr el contrario vendo todos los polos del congelador?


----------



## atman (10 Ene 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Estoy a tope en el curro...resumiendo me compro un trineo o ppr el contrario vendo todos los polos del congelador?



Ambos terminales están muy a la par; contrariamente a lo que se dijo al principio parece que el HTC va a ser más caro, pero está disponible en más operadoras. El Lumia sale algo más barato, pero sólo para ATT. En otras dicen que el HTC está mejor, porque es más ergonómico y ligero. Nokia tiene algo más de autonomía.

Las espadas están en todo lo alto...


----------



## Pepitoria (10 Ene 2013)

Que fealdad de velas...

PepeLuí con diarrea, ya me lo imagino...


----------



## pecata minuta (10 Ene 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Donde tienes el SL?
> 
> Si no te importa decirlo....yo entré a 1,913 y acabo de poner stop en 1,95.
> 
> Si quiere bajar que baje, pero con esta operación no pierdo....



Aunque no me haya preguntado a mi , yo entré a 1,92 y SL en 1,94.


----------



## ponzi (10 Ene 2013)

Mirar mis pescanovas estan aguantando el tipo.Tieben un per tanto en 2012 como estimado para 2013 bajisimo


https://www.unience.com/product/MCE/PVA?lang=es


----------



## paulistano (10 Ene 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Aunque no me haya preguntado a mi , yo entré a 1,92 y SL en 1,94.



A dios pongo por testigo que vendo a ese precio del SL o a 2,2X....

Esta gacela compró a:

- 1,01
- 1,07
- 1,30
- 1,70

Y vendí como mucho sacando un 10%.

Una putada ser tan cagón, pero Gamesa me ha hecho hacer el mejor año desde que estoy en esto:Baile:


----------



## ponzi (10 Ene 2013)

atman dijo:


> Ambos terminales están muy a la par; contrariamente a lo que se dijo al principio parece que el HTC va a ser más caro, pero está disponible en más operadoras. El Lumia sale algo más barato, pero sólo para ATT. En otras dicen que el HTC está mejor, porque es más ergonómico y ligero. Nokia tiene algo más de autonomía.
> 
> Las espadas están en todo lo alto...



Viendo la presentacion del lumia 920 creo podria ir muy bien para determinados publicos objetivos sobre todo por su facilidad de uso, es bastante intuitivo.


----------



## FranR (10 Ene 2013)

Vaya mañana más liada... me siento y lo primero que veo es que a las 9.20 de la mañana.

Tocamos nivel de vuelta (sigue válido el que deje ayer 8.570) y algún/os mamelucos meten dinero en un momento que no tocaba. A partir de aquí gacelones por todos sitios entrando en manada.


Tenemos dos opciones a partir de aquí subir o bajar. 8: Sigo pensando en el paso atrás. 

Habrá que mirarlo más detenidamente, pero al ser el 8560 una resistencia, mucho gacelón se bajó pensando en la vuelta atrás y este estiramiento de niveles es para reclutar de nuevo a los salientes.

P.D. Como le de por salir al mameluco, a los peques no les va a dar tiempo a salir a buen precio, la caída debería ser muy pronunciada.

570 +70: 640


----------



## pecata minuta (10 Ene 2013)

Paulistano, creo que hoy nos quedamos con las ganas con las Guanesas.


----------



## paulistano (10 Ene 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Paulistano, creo que hoy nos quedamos con las ganas con las Guanesas.



ojo a la subasta:fiufiu:

la ihaputa tiene mala leche...según bankinter máximo de 1,999


----------



## Pepitoria (10 Ene 2013)

¿Y para esto es analista y tladel de prestige?

Te cagas

_¿Qué pasa?	[Imprimir]	


No se ve ningún rumor o noticia que haya forzado la rápida vuelta a la baja de hace un rato. Todo parece indicar que ha sido el papelón que le ha aparecido al S&P 500 en cuanto ha llegado a la zona de resistencias una vez más._


----------



## FranR (10 Ene 2013)

[YOUTUBE]N-kuHq5rJYU[/YOUTUBE]

Saquemos a nuestro pato del guano. 

En el segundo 32 el elefante pandoro, le hace una jugarreta a nuestro pocoyo alcista. 

Y como esto siga así, me voy a quedar mirando el tren hasta los 9400 :ouch:


----------



## AntonioLopez (10 Ene 2013)

que opinan de esto? Dark & Silver - Graffity Party Lcs Crew - YouTube


----------



## paulistano (10 Ene 2013)

Para los gamesianos...no sería sumamente hintelijente poner orden de venta en 1,99 y orden de compra a 2,01???


----------



## FranR (10 Ene 2013)

AntonioLopez dijo:


> que opinan de esto? Dark & Silver - Graffity Party Lcs Crew - YouTube



Buen intento chaval, fecha de ingreso ayer y haciendo publicidad de un vídeo.


----------



## paulistano (10 Ene 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Buen intento chaval, fecha de ingreso ayer y haciendo publicidad de un vídeo.




Foro: Burbuja Inmobiliaria Hoy, 17:13
Respuestas: 978
Tema mítico: Cuidado con Reino Unido
Visitas: 113.463
Escrito Por AntonioLopez
.

que opinan de esto? Dark & Silver - Graffity Party Lcs Crew - YouTube (Dark & Silver - Graffity Party Lcs Crew - YouTube)
Foro: Burbuja Inmobiliaria Hoy, 17:12
Respuestas: 86
Chincheta: Hilos míticos de obligada lectura para entender burbuja.info
Visitas: 112.334
Escrito Por AntonioLopez
que opinan de esto? Dark & Silver - Graffity...

que opinan de esto? Dark & Silver - Graffity Party Lcs Crew - YouTube (Dark & Silver - Graffity Party Lcs Crew - YouTube)
Foro: Burbuja Inmobiliaria Hoy, 17:11
Respuestas: 349
Chincheta: Tema mítico: Es buen momento para comprar
Visitas: 120.431
Escrito Por AntonioLopez
que opinan de esto? Dark & Silver - Graffity...

que opinan de esto? Dark & Silver - Graffity Party Lcs Crew - YouTube (Dark & Silver - Graffity Party Lcs Crew - YouTube)
Foro: Burbuja Inmobiliaria Hoy, 17:10
Respuestas: 1.295
Tema mítico: ¿Habéis visto el IBEX 35? Enero 2013: The end is here
Visitas: 65.944
Escrito Por AntonioLopez
que opinan de esto? Dark & Silver - Graffity...

que opinan de esto? Dark & Silver - Graffity Party Lcs Crew - YouTube (Dark & Silver - Graffity Party Lcs Crew - YouTube)


::


----------



## ghkghk (10 Ene 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Para los gamesianos...no sería sumamente hintelijente poner orden de venta en 1,99 y orden de compra a 2,01???



Me cuesta creer que lo pongan taaaaaaaan facil y obvio.

Enviado desde mi GT-I8160 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## donpepito (10 Ene 2013)

PRISA por vender, es lo que tienen, al final la señal de BANESTO era buena!

PRISA DUMPING.


----------



## paulistano (10 Ene 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Me cuesta creer que lo pongan taaaaaaaan facil y obvio.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I8160 usando Tapatalk 2




Lleva más de una vez chocando en los 1,90 y muchos y vuelta a 1,7X....


Poniendo esa orden nos joderían si lo cierran hoy en 1,995 comprándonos las entradas y abriendo mañana al alza::


----------



## mataresfacil (10 Ene 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Donde tienes el SL?
> 
> Si no te importa decirlo....yo entré a 1,913 y acabo de poner stop en 1,95.
> 
> Si quiere bajar que baje, pero con esta operación no pierdo....



Te cuento, un poco por debajo de ti, a 1,90, pero el stop me lo he puesto a 1,92, fijate en los trallazos que pega el valor, hoy ya no, pero mañana al primer viaje te sacan seguro, y mi objetivo es mantener a largo plazo, estoy harto de tradear con gamesa y ganar casi siempre ::.

Si rompe los 2 y mantiene ya ire subiendo el stop hasta los misticos 16 de Janus.


----------



## mataresfacil (10 Ene 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Para los gamesianos...no sería sumamente hintelijente poner orden de venta en 1,99 y orden de compra a 2,01???



Yo no lo haria forastero, si acaso orden de venta en 1,99 y cpompra mas abajo, si no roimpe volvera a la carga desde 7 8 o 9 centimos mas abajo, recuerda los bandazos del valor. Eso si, es una montaña rusa donde te pudes ver pillado, ten cuidado con los stop loss y tira, aunque de verdad si puedes aguanta el valor y a esperar la subida definitiva. 

Deja el tradeo y mira largos, mientras te puedes entretener con nokia y demas chicharros.::


----------



## Pepitoria (10 Ene 2013)

¿rebaja de rating de algún pais?


----------



## paulistano (10 Ene 2013)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Te cuento, un poco por debajo de ti, a 1,90, pero el stop me lo he puesto a 1,92, fijate en los trallazos que pega el valor, hoy ya no, pero mañana al primer viaje te sacan seguro, y *mi objetivo es mantener a largo plazo*, estoy harto de tradear con gamesa y ganar casi siempre ::.
> 
> Si rompe los 2 y mantiene ya ire subiendo el stop hasta los misticos 16 de Janus.



Ya nos contarás cuando las plusvis en una semana sean del 20%8:


Nos matamos por vender los primeros, no me jodas)


----------



## mataresfacil (10 Ene 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Ya nos contarás cuando las plusvis en una semana sean del 20%8:
> 
> 
> Nos matamos por vender los primeros, no me jodas)



ujala pase pa contarte como aguanto el valor, 15000 molinillos llevo en las alforjas.


----------



## mataresfacil (10 Ene 2013)

1,992, fin del dia de gamesa. Hagan sus apuestas.


----------



## paulistano (10 Ene 2013)

mataresfacil dijo:


> 1,992, fin del dia de gamesa. Hagan sus apuestas.



Mañana reventamos el 2:Baile:


----------



## Pepitoria (10 Ene 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ¿rebaja de rating de algún pais?



Que buen olfato tengo...

_ ¿Qué pasa II?	[Imprimir]	


Nos dicen ahora algunos operadores que cuando ha empezado la bajada han corrido por el mercado unos rumores muy vagos de bajadas de rating de países del núcleo duro. Recuerden que ya pasó el otro día con Francia, con el gobierno saliendo a desmentir a todo._


----------



## vmmp29 (10 Ene 2013)

donpepito dijo:


> PRISA por vender, es lo que tienen, al final la señal de BANESTO era buena!
> 
> PRISA DUMPING.



podría hacerte una pregunta

¿dónde se pueden ver los participantes principales de una acción ?

Prisa por ejemplo la manejan Banesto y UBS ¿no? (supongo que otros)
¿dónde ves eso? 
gracias


----------



## donpepito (10 Ene 2013)

En tu broker tienes un apartado.


----------



## ponzi (10 Ene 2013)

Buff vaya forma de surfear en Nokia,otra vez cerca del 20%


----------



## vmmp29 (10 Ene 2013)

donpepito dijo:


> En tu broker tienes un apartado.



que apartado en R4 no veo nada


----------



## donpepito (10 Ene 2013)

IGMarkets......


----------



## ponzi (10 Ene 2013)

Vaya volatilidad en Nokia,no estoy acostumbrado a ver semejantes bandazos


----------



## donpepito (10 Ene 2013)

Viendo el percal, están colocando papelitos, al menos en el sector BIOs.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Ene 2013)

donpepito dijo:


> Viendo el percal, están colocando papelitos, al menos en el sector BIOs.



Hablando de Bios....¿que le pasó a ONTY que ha dejado ojetes rasgados?


----------



## TenienteDan (10 Ene 2013)

donpepito dijo:


> PRISA por vender, es lo que tienen, al final la señal de BANESTO era buena!
> 
> PRISA DUMPING.



Donde mira usted, si no es mucho preguntar, a lo que se están dedicando los leoncios (señal de UBS y de Banesto que ha comentado?)

Muchas gracias, aunque no responda, por sus comentarios y aportaciones .

EDIT: Ok, leído Igmarkets, gracias.


----------



## tonuel (10 Ene 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> que apartado en R4 no veo nada




que en R4 no se pueda ver esa información es lamentable...


----------



## ponzi (10 Ene 2013)

Me recomendais algun stop para nokia?vendo ya?voy a pelo?


----------



## tonuel (10 Ene 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Me recomendais algun stop para nokia?vendo ya?voy a pelo?




a pelo... como lo hace siempre un buen burbujista... 8:


Por cierto...


si quiere le echo unas lineas por un módico precio...


----------



## donpepito (10 Ene 2013)

ONTY, RIP, merck abandonoó el trial iii de la vacuna cancer stimulax.


----------



## mataresfacil (10 Ene 2013)

Por cierto, las estupideces de independencia de Cataluña pueden acabar influyendo en los mercados, crear miedo? Porque es un no parar.


----------



## tonuel (10 Ene 2013)

TenienteDan dijo:


> Donde mira usted, si no es mucho preguntar, a lo que se están dedicando los leoncios (señal de UBS y de Banesto que ha comentado?)
> 
> Muchas gracias, aunque no responda, por sus comentarios y aportaciones .
> 
> EDIT: Ok, leído Igmarkets, gracias.




DP lo mira en el prorealtime... pero claro... hay que pagarse el servicio... :no:


----------



## atman (10 Ene 2013)

Canto del cisne en el SP? o enésima enculada a los cortos? 

Yo sigo apostando por lo primero, perooo...

[YOUTUBE]91B1ZWg8leQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ponzi (10 Ene 2013)

tonuel dijo:


> a pelo... como lo hace siempre un buen burbujista... 8:
> 
> 
> Por cierto...
> ...



He vendido no me gustan las subidas tan verticales,puede que mañana recorte algo y la verdad prefiero curarme en salud es mejor ir paso a paso.Al final me llevo casi un 7% limpio


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Ene 2013)

tonuel dijo:


> a pelo... como lo hace siempre un buen burbujista... 8:
> 
> 
> Por cierto...
> ...



¿a cuanto lleva el gramo? ::


----------



## atman (10 Ene 2013)

Redondeo los cortos, alargo el SL y me piro... no creo que nos veamos más tarde, así que hasta mañana... (disfruten del video) =^_^=


----------



## azkunaveteya (10 Ene 2013)

oigan, almunia acaba de decir que van a sacudir a google


----------



## paulistano (10 Ene 2013)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> oigan, almunia acaba de decir que van a sacudir a google



algo he leido que en Francia también:fiufiu:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Ene 2013)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> oigan, almunia acaba de decir que van a sacudir a google



google tiembla...baja un 0.3% ::

¿Sacudir en que sentido?


Lo que si que es una putada es lo de la limitación de la rentabilidad de los depósitos.....


----------



## Tonto Simon (10 Ene 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> He vendido no me gustan las subidas tan verticales,puede que mañana recorte algo y la verdad prefiero curarme en salud es mejor ir paso a paso.Al final me llevo casi un 7% limpio



Pero que clase de fundamentalista es ustec:ouch:


----------



## Tonto Simon (10 Ene 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> google tiembla...baja un 0.3% ::
> 
> ¿Sacudir en que sentido?
> 
> ...



No para la bolsa::


----------



## paulistano (10 Ene 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> google tiembla...baja un 0.3% ::
> 
> ¿Sacudir en que sentido?
> 
> ...



Economía/Empresas.- Almunia impondrá medidas correctivas a Google para acabar con su abuso de posición dominante - elEconomista.es

Mantiene la amenaza de una multa pese a que Estados Unidos ha cerrado su investigación sin sanciones

BRUSELAS, 10 (EUROPA PRESS)

La UE impondrá medidas correctivas a Google para acabar con su abuso de posición dominante, pese a que Estados Unidos ha cerrado su investigación sobre el gigante informático sin sanciones, según ha explicado el vicepresidente de la Comisión y responsable de competencia, Joaquín Almunia, en una entrevista al periódico 'Financial Times'.

En concreto, Google deberá cambiar la forma de presentación de los resultados de sus búsquedas para no privilegiar sus propios servicios frente a los de los rivales, afirma el rotativo.

"Todavía estamos investigando, pero mi convicción es que (Google) está desviando tráfico" a sus propios servicios especializados, por ejemplo de mapas, búsquedas de viajes o comparación de precios, ha explicado Almunia al 'FT'.

"Están monetizando este tipo de negocio, la fuerte posición que tienen en el mercado de búsqueda general, y esto no es sólo una posición dominante, creo -o más bien temo- que es un abuso de esta posición dominante", ha subrayado el responsable de Competencia.

Almunia ha aclarado que su preocupación es "la forma en la que presentan sus propios servicios" y que "no está discutiendo el algoritmo" utilizado por Google en su motor de búsqueda.

Aunque el vicepresidente ha admitido que el presidente de Google, Eric Schmidt, mostró un enfoque más constructivo en la reunión que mantuvieron en diciembre, ha avisado de que se verá "obligado" a plantear cargos formales contra la compañía si su propuesta de medidas correctivas, que debe presentar en enero, no le resulta satisfactoria.

Almunia ha justificado la discrepancia con EEUU sobre Google por los diferentes estándares legales sobre el abuso de posición dominante, así como por la posición más fuerte de la compañía en Europa, donde controla el 90% de las búsquedas. Y ha descartado que el diferente trato provoque una disputa entre Bruselas y Washington.

"Nunca he recibido ningún mensaje del otro lado del Atlántico diciendo, eh, ¿qué estáis haciendo? Todo el mundo sabe que esto es global", ha señalado.

El comisario de Competencia ha aclarado que la investigación que Bruselas está realizando sobre el sistema operativo de Google, Android, que se encuentra en una fase menos avanzada, se mantendrá abierta.


----------



## azkunaveteya (10 Ene 2013)

La UE impondrá medidas a Google para acabar con el "abuso de posición dominante" - elEconomista.es


----------



## ponzi (10 Ene 2013)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> Pero que clase de fundamentalista es ustec:ouch:



Una gran obra tarda años en construirse pero bastan tan solo 2 segundos para destruirla


----------



## diosmercado (10 Ene 2013)

Y tal y tal. Maximos diarios en usa. A ver la ultima hora, el euro se pule el 1,32.


----------



## diosmercado (10 Ene 2013)

Apurando los 1470.


----------



## Pepitoria (10 Ene 2013)

A ver que hace ahora


----------



## diosmercado (10 Ene 2013)

Se ha quedado clavado. La ultima media hora de hoy va a ser entretenida.


----------



## aksarben (10 Ene 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> "Todavía estamos investigando, pero mi convicción es que (Google) está desviando tráfico" a sus propios servicios especializados, por ejemplo de mapas, búsquedas de viajes o comparación de precios, ha explicado Almunia al 'FT'.



Este tipo, que de asuntos técnicos sabrá lo que yo de pesca, que más imbécil y no nace, es capaz de tener 'convicciones' sobre algo que ni entiende ni entenderá. Que tenga cojones y diga la realidad: Google tiene pasta y al castuzo de las pelotas este se le cae la babilla de pensar en lo que les va a sacar.

Estoy de un educado hoy... ::


----------



## diosmercado (10 Ene 2013)

diosmercado dijo:


> Se ha quedado clavado. La ultima media hora de hoy va a ser entretenida.



Subiendo que es gerundio.

Maximos de 2 años alla vamos.


----------



## LOLO08 (10 Ene 2013)

Me arden las plusvis de BKT....

SP en 3,99


----------



## diosmercado (10 Ene 2013)

Visto lo visto de guano nada.

Hasta mañana.


----------



## Janus (10 Ene 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Buff vaya forma de surfear en Nokia,otra vez cerca del 20%



Las connotaciones de la vela de hoy en serie de precios con timeframes ajustados deja muy claro que ha entrado muchísimo dinero y que apenas ha habido suelta de papel.

Está muy pero que muy bien. Si no tiene mañana un gap bestia .... uno se puede pensar meterle un par de besitos inversores.


----------



## Janus (10 Ene 2013)

El gacelío está muy "motivado" ganando plusvis por lo que por opinión contraria ... no hay que meter. Janus contente en esas ganas.

Acabo de estar a punto de meter unos largos en Apple y me he dicho que no porque está todo pepónico y estos señores no suben con alegría así que la fuerza de mercado no está con ellos. Subirá o no subirá pero hay que estar con los campeones.

Acabo de estar a punto de meter unos cortos en el IBEX y me he dicho que no porque aunque pide a gritos corregir puesto que ha cumplido el target del rectángulo inferior .... se trata de un índice sin personalidad y sigo pensando que el DAX tiene que lamer los 8000. Si es así, el IBEX se lo llevan hasta algo más de 9000.

Ya ven que hay que andar con mucha prudencia porque el mercado está difícil porque parece muy fácil. Las puertas quizás abiertas de par en par y eso es una señal de que va a haber buen asado de gacelas. Si realmente hay más recorrido hacia arriba, con todo lo subido ya, habrá la lógica corrección de stop and go.


----------



## FranR (10 Ene 2013)

A ver si nos da una sorpresita Moody´s

Empiezan los downgrades de países al cierre americano:

Cyprus el primero....


----------



## paulistano (10 Ene 2013)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Me arden las plusvis de BKT....
> 
> SP en 3,99



Otra igual que Gamesa....jodido cagón...he comprado y vendido muchísimo esta acción...que la he sacado pasta, si....pero no tanta como si llego a mantener:ouch:

Una vez me echó de manera sucia...estando en 2,45 aprox,......mi SL en 2,37.....le metieron un rayajo directo al 2,37.....me lo joden, y de ahí para arriba. 

Así que ojo con los stops en esta acción.

PD: Ya, ya sé que llorao se viene de casa:fiufiu:


----------



## ponzi (10 Ene 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Las connotaciones de la vela de hoy en serie de precios con timeframes ajustados deja muy claro que ha entrado muchísimo dinero y que apenas ha habido suelta de papel.
> 
> Está muy pero que muy bien. Si no tiene mañana un gap bestia .... uno se puede pensar meterle un par de besitos inversores.



Han sido mis pinitos al otro lado del charco  de momento he vendido si el precio se estabiliza veré que hago.


----------



## Pepitoria (10 Ene 2013)

Porno del duro ha sido la sesión de hoy


----------



## Pepitoria (10 Ene 2013)

Ingeniería auténtica

Crean una aplicación para el móvil para escuchar los chistes de Eugenio - Noticias Tecnología - INFORMATIVOS


----------



## Janus (10 Ene 2013)

Sigo sin ver tetas, suosvaisacagar seacabaronlocantesendirectojodidosmacarras.


----------



## tonuel (10 Ene 2013)

si quieres me pongo ésto... ::


----------



## ponzi (10 Ene 2013)

OS dejo una pequeña joya que acabo de encontrar por internet 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ka3CuUOmHxY&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Caronte el barquero (10 Ene 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Han sido mis pinitos al otro lado del charco  de momento he vendido si el precio se estabiliza veré que hago.



Deja el Ibex y vente pa´america pepe , te lo pasas más chupi....aunque te puedes volver loco para escojer una acción.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Ene 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> OS dejo una pequeña joya que acabo de encontrar por internet
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]Ka3CuUOmHxY[/YOUTUBE]




Double Combo Reportation

A) Por tooooooorpe (aprenda a incrustar videos)
B) No veo pechotes por ningún lado.


----------



## LoboDeMar (10 Ene 2013)

Queridos todos:

¿Es aquí donde se habla en esperanto y se ponen fotos de gatos? ¡Hola!

Salgo del "gacelario" con este primer mensaje en esta mítica serie de hilos (razón principal de no haber cerrado cuenta en este foro semi o quasinfecto y community-manageado). Llevo leyéndoos meses y si algo he aprendido es que no tengo ni puta idea, básicamente.

Empecé, como otras tantas cosas, tarde y mal: en plan matildero largoplacista orientado al buy & hold para reducir su exposición al riesgo-depósitos, hará un par de años, pocas semanas antes de lo de Fukushima ::, con 3/4 europeas :: principalmente del DAX y 1/4 IBEX ::. 

Muchos sustos y penas desde entonces, principalmente en el IBEX. El DAX ha cambiado y ya da casi todo alegrías a día de hoy (salvo mis EON y RWE pre-Fukushima :: suavizadas hoy con, abro paraguas, piramidación).

Ahora he evolucionado algo. El "perfil" al que me gustaría tender, si no llegar, se asemejaría un poco a éste:

[YOUTUBE]B0dq2InyZzw[/YOUTUBE]

El problema es el de siempre: poco o nulo tiempo disponible para formarse y seguir las cotizaciones y, encima, demasiado grande el desconocimiento.

Por eso os agradezco enormemente las aportaciones que vais haciendo por aquí y, en especial, esos guiños y sutilezas "a navegantes".

Si hubiera botoncito de "Donate", os aseguro que ya lo habría usado bastantes veces.

Os quiero.

PD: Me tenéis más que acojonado con el DAX. Llevo una semana pensando cada mañana en liarla parda y venderlo todo a mercado...:fiufiu:


----------



## ponzi (10 Ene 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Double Combo Reportation
> 
> A) Por tooooooorpe (aprenda a incrustar videos)
> B) No veo pechotes por ningún lado.



No puedo desde Tapatalk


----------



## ponzi (10 Ene 2013)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Deja el Ibex y vente pa´america pepe , te lo pasas más chupi....aunque te puedes volver loco para escojer una acción.



España se me queda pequeña,buscare otros mercados.Desde luego en usa hay grandes negocios y oportunidades solo hace falta ver los roe y roa.


----------



## egarenc (10 Ene 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> España se me queda pequeña,buscare otros mercados.Desde luego en usa hay grandes negocios y oportunidades solo hace falta ver los roe y roa.



Ponzi, supongo que el inconveniente es que el tema comisiones se disparan, no? por cierto, enganchado hace unas semanas con Nokias europeas a 3,30 y ahora que les saco algo no se si quitarmelas de encima o darle algo de vidilla.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (10 Ene 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> España se me queda pequeña,buscare otros mercados.Desde luego en usa hay grandes negocios y oportunidades solo hace falta ver los roe y roa.



Como rockie de 2º año, sólo puedo decirte, que si tradeas en USA a diario entrando y saliendo, tengas *MUCHO, MUCHO cuidado con el cambio EUR/USD*, te puede hacer un agujero negativo ( o puede ser positivo) pensando que le has sacado beneficio a una acción.

Mi poca experiencia me dice que menos de 50-75 USD de beneficio pueden darte un susto tradeando a diario.

Saludos y suerte.

PD: Seguro que Janus te puede orientar más.


----------



## ponzi (10 Ene 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> Ponzi, supongo que el inconveniente es que el tema comisiones se disparan, no? por cierto, enganchado hace unas semanas con Nokias europeas a 3,30 y ahora que les saco algo no se si quitarmelas de encima o darle algo de vidilla.



Yo las nokias las vendi hoy.En ing no me han cobrado demasiadas comisiones aunque el tipo de cambio es mejorable.Nokia si sobrevive y se hace un hueco de mercado valdra mucho mas, eso seguro.Desde luego es mas barato operar en españa


----------



## gamba (10 Ene 2013)

Dedicado a Janus, yo no me meti en Prisa pero se le ve necesitado al hombre. Porque cosas como esta solo pueden ocurrir en Valencia:

Los escotes y las tetas de Alicia. Las Provincias


----------



## Pepitoria (10 Ene 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Double Combo Reportation
> 
> A) Por tooooooorpe (aprenda a incrustar videos)
> B) No veo pechotes por ningún lado.



Te ha faltado el gif de Pandoro con "Wrong!" 

Solucionado:


----------



## ponzi (10 Ene 2013)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Como rockie de 2º año, sólo puedo decirte, que si tradeas en USA a diario entrando y saliendo, tengas *MUCHO, MUCHO cuidado con el cambio EUR/USD*, te puede hacer un agujero negativo ( o puede ser positivo) pensando que le has sacado beneficio a una acción.
> 
> Mi poca experiencia me dice que menos de 50-75 USD de beneficio pueden darte un susto tradeando a diario.
> 
> ...



Mi gran sueño es terminar comprando unas cuantas accs de berkishare y cocacola a buen precio y aguantarlas hasta que el sol deje de arder .La segunda no para de repartir dividendos es como un bono a lp


----------



## mataresfacil (10 Ene 2013)

Que bonito esta todo, y la fiesta parece que va acontinuar, eso si, cuando esto se acabe, nadie sabe cuando, la hostia se va a escuchar hasta en Manchuria.

Stop loss, stop loss, y stop loss. Que a nadie se le vaya la cabeza que en lo mejor, en la sabana mas clara y con todas las gacelas pastando, llegara la madre de todas las bajadas, o acaso os creeis que esto de ganar dinero es gratis?


----------



## Pepitoria (10 Ene 2013)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Que bonito esta todo, y la fiesta parece que va acontinuar, eso si, cuando esto se acabe, nadie sabe cuando, la hostia se va a escuchar hasta en Manchuria.
> 
> Stop loss, stop loss, y stop loss. Que a nadie se le vaya la cabeza que en lo mejor, en la sabana mas clara y con todas las gacelas pastando, llegara la madre de todas las bajadas, o acaso os creeis que esto de ganar dinero es gratis?



Lema de este hilo:

_"Hoy ríes....mañana...llorarás"_


----------



## LOLO08 (10 Ene 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> A dios pongo por testigo que vendo a ese precio del SL o a 2,2X....
> 
> Esta gacela compró a:
> 
> ...



Comprar gamusinas a 1 y a 1,07 es comprar muu barato. No creo que volvamos a ver esos precios en tiempo


----------



## Janus (10 Ene 2013)

tonuel dijo:


> si quieres me pongo ésto... ::



Gracias tronco, a mí estas cosas me hacen feliz.


----------



## Janus (10 Ene 2013)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Como rockie de 2º año, sólo puedo decirte, que si tradeas en USA a diario entrando y saliendo, tengas *MUCHO, MUCHO cuidado con el cambio EUR/USD*, te puede hacer un agujero negativo ( o puede ser positivo) pensando que le has sacado beneficio a una acción.
> 
> Mi poca experiencia me dice que menos de 50-75 USD de beneficio pueden darte un susto tradeando a diario.
> 
> ...



Con CFDs no tendrás problema con el tipo de cambio porque no hay riesgo de divisa ya que el tipo de cambio solo afecta a la diferencia y como ésta sucede una sola vez .... no hay contra qué compararla para decir si es peor o mejor.


----------



## Janus (10 Ene 2013)

gamba dijo:


> Dedicado a Janus, yo no me meti en Prisa pero se le ve necesitado al hombre. Porque cosas como esta solo pueden ocurrir en Valencia:
> 
> Los escotes y las tetas de Alicia. Las Provincias



Un hip hip hurra por Gamba. Mola mucho.

Gracias.


----------



## atman (11 Ene 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Mi gran sueño es terminar comprando *unas cuantas accs de berkishare* y cocacola a buen precio y mantenerlas hasta que el sol deje de arder .La segunda no para de repartir dividendos es como un bono a lp



Sí, yo tambien quiero hacerme con 1000 o 2000... Clase A, a poder ser... : :XX: :XX: BUeno, habrá que buscar un "hedge" de las clase A con las clase B, pero con lo fichado que está el tema... no he mirado, pero debe ser más díficil que acertar una de 14. 


Por cierto... *Ay, ay., ay... ay... ay...*
Esto está rojo incandescente... me saltó el SL en los dos contratos más viejos, me quedan los otros 8. Voya dejar 4 por aquí cerca y pondré los otros 4 en 1481... a ver si efectivamente mañana le rebajan el rating a Francia, porque lo de Chipre... no ha dao ni papipas... Ah! no! questaba descontao... :XX:

Suerte que las Mueller y las Gamesas me van a retirar...


----------



## vmmp29 (11 Ene 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Sigo sin ver tetas, suosvaisacagar seacabaronlocantesendirectojodidosmacarras.




regalito


----------



## atman (11 Ene 2013)

Janus, como desconozco sus gustos... he elegido unas que tienen algo de todo...

(almas limpias, o corazones puros y estómagos sensibles, abstenerse) ehhh




Spoiler



*Se lo advertí...*








POr lo demás: Llénese el ojo!!


----------



## Janus (11 Ene 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> regalito



Muy buena sí señor


----------



## Janus (11 Ene 2013)

atman dijo:


> Janus, como desconozco sus gustos... he elegido unas que tienen algo de todo...
> 
> (almas limpias, o corazones puros y estómagos sensibles, abstenerse) ehhh
> 
> ...



Te iba a reportar por cochino tendencioso pero el link te dará margen.


----------



## atman (11 Ene 2013)

Aysss... ¿contento??? Tenga cuidado, no le vayan a saltar un ojo...



Spoiler












Este hilo es una especie de "concentrado" del foro... y ya tenemos hasta sección veteranos...


----------



## LOLO08 (11 Ene 2013)

Vaya cochineo teteril jajjajaajajaj

Pregunta, aunque me imagino la respuesta al estilo Montoro...¿ Si se venden ahora empezado este año 2013, acciones compradas el año pasado, las pulsvis cotizaran ya al tipo marginal de cada uno, no??


----------



## Janus (11 Ene 2013)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Vaya cochineo teteril jajjajaajajaj
> 
> Pregunta, aunque me imagino la respuesta al estilo Montoro...¿ Si se venden ahora empezado este año 2013, acciones compradas el año pasado, las pulsvis cotizaran ya al tipo marginal de cada uno, no??



equilecue .............. siempre que haya plusvis ::

En estos tiempos de 2013 que llevamos, muy torpe hay que estar para no llevar importantes plusvis


----------



## Caronte el barquero (11 Ene 2013)

Va estar entretenido con el nuevo secretario del tesoro.

Jack Lew:

".....In June 2006, Lew was named chief operating officer of Citigroup's Alternative Investments unit, a proprietary trading group. The unit he oversaw invested in a hedge fund "that bet on the housing market to collapse."[21]



Jack Lew - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## ponzi (11 Ene 2013)

Ampliando horizontes....me apunto para analizar......Tesco,Cisco,3M,Dell


----------



## LOLO08 (11 Ene 2013)

Janus dijo:


> equilecue .............. siempre que haya plusvis ::
> 
> En estos tiempos de 2013 que llevamos, muy torpe hay que estar para no llevar importantes plusvis



OK..la duda que tenía era si no entraban en la nueva mordida Montoril acciones compradas el año pasado y vendidas este año...VERSUS solamente se paga al tipo marginal las accs compradas a partir del 1 de enero de este año y vendidas con plusvis


----------



## Caronte el barquero (11 Ene 2013)

"Japón lanza un plan de 170.000 millones de euros para reactivar la economía
"

Japón lanza un plan de 170.000 millones de euros para reactivar la economía | Economía | EL PAÍS


----------



## ponzi (11 Ene 2013)

..............


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Ene 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Con CFDs no tendrás problema con el tipo de cambio porque no hay riesgo de divisa ya que el tipo de cambio solo afecta a la diferencia y como ésta sucede una sola vez .... no hay contra qué compararla para decir si es peor o mejor.



¿Esta seguro de eso?

Yo creia que iba así:

Compra 1000 acciones de Apple a 521$ 

A) Costo operación 1000x521$/1.32$/€=394697€ (el dolar cotiza ese día a 1.32$/€)

Viene pandoro y he de vender las acciones a 500$

La diferencia son son 21000$.... pero el montante en € se calcula usando la cotización del día de cierre de posición.

A) 1000x500$/1.31$/€=381679€ (el € ha caído algo)

¿Cuanto hemos palmado? A-B=-13018€

Si se calculase la diferencia (21000€) sólo con el tipo de cambio de la operación de apertura la _palmación_ sería de -15909€.


Para que no te afecte el tipo de cambio en una posi larga, hay que cubrirse con un corto en la divisa.

IMHO


Viernes!!!!! :Baile:


----------



## bertok (11 Ene 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿Esta seguro de eso?



Viernes terminal ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Ene 2013)

Internet no hace más que provocarme cabreos:

Offtopic inmobiliario:

A) Granada: Oferta inmobiliaria / Ficha del inmueble / Chalet en Venta en Calle Via Del Tranvia, 27 - Zubia, La (Granada)

Oh yeah superofertón -50% (en precio : 600.000€

Veamos que me puedo pillar por ese pastuki en digamos Seattle

B) Seattle Washington Home Search :: Windermere Real Estate :: Houses - Seattle HOME SEARCH



La hostia va a ser tan grande que se va a oír hasta en Urano....


----------



## LOLO08 (11 Ene 2013)

Pre de gamesa???? alguien con la info??


----------



## ghkghk (11 Ene 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Internet no hace más que provocarme cabreos:
> 
> Offtopic inmobiliario:
> 
> ...




Seattle no tiene equipo NBA y se enfrenta a mis Falcons este fin de semana en semifinales de conferencia.... Búsqueme otra cosa. Oakland por ejemplo. Cerquita de San Francisco. Juegan los Athletics, los Golden State Warriors y los Raiders.


----------



## LOLO08 (11 Ene 2013)

Vivir en Granada o en la lluviosa Seattle??? No hay color prefiero Granada. lo digo en serio.

Bertok..esta pagina la tendré ahora vedada en el curro :


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Ene 2013)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Vivir en Granada o en la lluviosa Seattle??? No hay color prefiero Granada. lo digo en serio.
> 
> Bertok..esta pagina la tendré ahora vedada en el curro :



Granada es una ciudad bonita, bueno, bonito dos-tres barrios (Albahicin-Sacromonte, Realejo y parte del centro. Es una ciudad para venir a pasar unos días o estar jubilado. Quitando la universidad es una ciudad viejuna, esto se nota muchísmo cuando hay vacaciones, jubiletas everywhere. Para el que aspira a un futuro algo próspero es un erial. Salarios de mierda, impuestos de... bueno de eso no hace falta hablar, servicios de mierda, gobernantes pueblerinos zoquetes, amén de un porqueyolovalguismo cutre. Es una ciudad incomodísima para ir al trabajo si vives a las afueras (no en mi caso pues por suerte voy caminando al curro), se forman unas peloteras en la circunvalación y carreteras de acceso enormes. Habla del clima. El clima de granada es muy jodido. Llevo viviendo aqui ya 16 años y se de lo que hablo: Inviernos duros y veranos hijoputescos. 

Usted lo dice.... no hay color. Me quedo con Seattle.


Cuestión de gustos


----------



## mataresfacil (11 Ene 2013)

GAmesa a roto la resistencia de 2 leuros, felicidades a los premiados, si no pasa nada comienza la segunda onda alcista que nos debe llevar a 2,40.


----------



## paulistano (11 Ene 2013)

Buenos dias:Baile:

Vamos con las gamesas gacelillas.....a ver si las mantenemos y resistimos, aunque con el ibex a estos niveles da un vertigo de cojones8:

Les dejo interesante articulo boobesiano....ghkghk....tiene twiter? Lo sabe su parienta? Se lo va a hacer?

http://www.elconfidencial.com/multi...01/11/la-nueva-musa-de-internet-alicia-young/

31 años, soltera, ingeniera, de valencia y enseña tetas todos los dias via twitter:Aplauso:

Guapa no se, pero.....fapfapfap:cook:


----------



## ghkghk (11 Ene 2013)

¿Broker de Bankinter caído? ¿Alguien más?


----------



## LOLO08 (11 Ene 2013)

Granada tié: cañas y tapeo sin par en España, ciudad historica a mas no poder, belleza desbordante en su centro, esquí a 40 minutos, playa a 50 minutos, vida relativamente barata...

Seattle tiene grandes edificios, lluvia a morir casi todo el año, playa??? bufff, historia, tapeo...???

Si para mi salir de cañeo/tapeo es muy importante 

Son 2 maneras distintas de ver una realidad amigo granaino


----------



## pollastre (11 Ene 2013)

El calicasa... se olvida Ud. del calicasa .... [_ka-lêe-ka-çaë_]




Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Granada es una ciudad bonita, bueno, bonito dos-tres barrios (Albahicin-Sacromonte, Realejo y parte del centro. Es una ciudad para venir a pasar unos días o estar jubilado. Quitando la universidad es una ciudad viejuna, esto se nota muchísmo cuando hay vacaciones, jubiletas everywhere. Para el que aspira a un futuro algo próspero es un erial. Salarios de mierda, impuestos de... bueno de eso no hace falta hablar, servicios de mierda, gobernantes pueblerinos zoquetes, amén de un porqueyolovalguismo cutre. Es una ciudad incomodísima para ir al trabajo si vives a las afueras (no en mi caso pues por suerte voy caminando al curro), se forman unas peloteras en la circunvalación y carreteras de acceso enormes. Habla del clima. El clima de granada es muy jodido. Llevo viviendo aqui ya 16 años y se de lo que hablo: Inviernos duros y veranos hijoputescos.
> 
> Usted lo dice.... no hay color. Me quedo con Seattle.
> 
> ...


----------



## ghkghk (11 Ene 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Buenos dias:Baile:
> 
> Vamos con las gamesas gacelillas.....a ver si las mantenemos y resistimos, aunque con el ibex a estos niveles da un vertigo de cojones8:
> 
> ...



31.... Caballero, que yo tengo 33 pero mi mujer 26


----------



## Krim (11 Ene 2013)

Con la resistencia de 2 rota, me subo al carro en 2,042. Hale, si se va para abajo ya saben a quien echarle la culpa. Y si sigue subiendo, agradezcámoslo todos a Alicia Young . Ingeniera encima. Como las mujeres perfectas no existen supongo que le faltará una oreja o algo así .


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (11 Ene 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Veamos que me puedo pillar por ese pastuki en digamos Seattle
> 
> B) Seattle Washington Home Search :: Windermere Real Estate :: Houses - Seattle HOME SEARCH
> 
> ...





¿Esto es un impuesto de pago anual?:

Taxes: *$3,965*




.


----------



## aksarben (11 Ene 2013)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> ¿Esto es un impuesto de pago anual?:
> 
> Taxes: *$3,965*
> 
> .



Sí, el IBI.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Ene 2013)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Granada tié: cañas y tapeo sin par en España, ciudad historica a mas no poder, belleza desbordante en su centro, esquí a 40 minutos, playa a 50 minutos, vida relativamente barata...
> 
> Seattle tiene grandes edificios, lluvia a morir casi todo el año, playa??? bufff, historia, tapeo...
> 
> Son 2 maneras distintas de ver una realidad amigo granaino



Lo siguiente va sin acritúd o


Esquí?. La estación más cara de España, y ya es decir, con servicios de 
mierda comparado con estaciones europeas con forfait a mismo precio. De todas formas, para ello hace falta dinero:

Granada registra una tasa de desempleo del *36,49 por ciento* en el segundo trimestre, la segunda de Andaluca . Ideal

Playa? A 70Km,no? Aparte que el granaíno solo ve la playa en verano y quizás algún finde que se baje a la costa. Amén yo no definiría como bonitas las playas de la costa Granaína. (Como siempre comparadas con otras)

Barato? La cesta de la compra anual en Granada es de 6477.7 €, en Barcelona 6870.7€ Supermercados: el ahorro está muy cerca - OCU
Esto hace que la cesta de la compra sea un 6% más barata, si. Pero es que los salarios son más de un 11% más bajos, 







(Barcelona-Granada)

Los vascos, los espaoles que tienen un mejor sueldo medio - ABC.es

Por lo que podemos decir, teniendo en cuenta la cesta de la compra, que Barcelona es un 4% más barata. Es sólo un ejemplo. 


Seattle (y es un solo un ejemplo de que hay vida fuera), algunos datos :







List of companies based in Seattle - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Seattle Outdoors - TripAdvisor

*There is no such thing as bad weather, only the wrong clothes *

Algo negativo, Seattle tiene el IVA más alto de USA....9.5% ::
A ranking where Seattle just became No. 1 | New To Seattle



Le digo, me encanta vivir en esta ciudad a pesar de que se está degradando a velocidad de vértigo. Pero para vivir hay que trabajar y trabajo hay poco en Granada, y de calidad menos.


----------



## donpepito (11 Ene 2013)

Buenos días,

Ese IBI es barato, si lo comparamos con una provincia wanera de España, aquí van por +200.00% desde 2001.

Por cierto, puede parecer un engaño, PRISA veo otro meneo p'arriba.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Ene 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> El calicasa... se olvida Ud. del calicasa .... [_ka-lêe-ka-çaë_]



Et tu quoque Pollastre? :ouch: :ouch: :ouch:


----------



## LOLO08 (11 Ene 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Lo siguiente va sin acritúd o
> 
> 
> Esquí?. La estación más cara de España, y ya es decir, con servicios de
> ...



Tu lo has dicho...

Joer, pues como en todo. Sin pasta en Graná y en N.Y. pues eres un pringao. Pero con posibles se está de p. m.


----------



## FranR (11 Ene 2013)

Buenos días shavalería:

Subida por el paquete de estímulo en Japán, más gasolina.

Para seguir con el tema de Cyprus (que tiene el mismo Pib que por ejemplo Asturias)... preocupación por su sistema bancario, las medidas aplicadas como banco de pruebas en pequeñito...pues fail.

Cyprus Downgrade
In Europe, Cyprus’s credit rating was cut three steps to Caa3 by Moody’s Investors Service, which said that the government’s debt will increase because of the need to recapitalize its banking system.
Nonperforming loans at the country’s three largest banks rose to 26 percent in September from 19 percent in March, New York-based Moody’s said in a statement after the European close yesterday. Recapitalizing those institutions may cost about 10 billion euros ($13.3 billion), the ratings company said.

*Trasladen estas cifras a economías más grandes*: Lo que todos en este foro llegamos a adivinar y nadie de los medios oficialistas dicen.

(En bloomberg están comentando este tema, ojo que puede traer más tela de lo que parece)

Sigo: A las 3 hora hispanistaní no quiten ojo.

Granada: Para visitar y disfrutar del patrimonio que tenemos, como la mayoría de nuestro país. Para vivir, lo más lejos posible 

Pirata, o arreglan el "poblema" de basuras acumuladas o en Enero se cargan unos cuantos negocietes apegados al sector turístico.

Quehaydelomio en máxima expresión.


----------



## LOLO08 (11 Ene 2013)

Joer con BKT..es un no parar de peponear día si día tambien


----------



## Maravedi (11 Ene 2013)

Nokia continúa su senda alcista


----------



## FranR (11 Ene 2013)

Cago en tó.

El enviado de Bloomberg en París... inglés tipo Botines. Habrán puesto al becario, porque pensando que lo tiene escrito y hablando como si fuera el sintetizador de voz de windows.... nada que decir.


Edit: Están calentando el mercado, ojo hamijos.

Precios China... a continuación plan estímulo de los ojos rasgados

Blanco y en botella: Whiskie ::


----------



## juanfer (11 Ene 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Granada es una ciudad bonita, bueno, bonito dos-tres barrios (Albahicin-Sacromonte, Realejo y parte del centro. Es una ciudad para venir a pasar unos días o estar jubilado. Quitando la universidad es una ciudad viejuna, esto se nota muchísmo cuando hay vacaciones, jubiletas everywhere. Para el que aspira a un futuro algo próspero es un erial. Salarios de mierda, impuestos de... bueno de eso no hace falta hablar, servicios de mierda, gobernantes pueblerinos zoquetes, amén de un porqueyolovalguismo cutre. Es una ciudad incomodísima para ir al trabajo si vives a las afueras (no en mi caso pues por suerte voy caminando al curro), se forman unas peloteras en la circunvalación y carreteras de acceso enormes. Habla del clima. El clima de granada es muy jodido. Llevo viviendo aqui ya 16 años y se de lo que hablo: Inviernos duros y veranos hijoputescos.
> 
> Usted lo dice.... no hay color. Me quedo con Seattle.
> 
> ...




En Granada se come muy bien, playitas medio cerca y en invierno para esquiar.

Lo que 600.000 son muchos aurelios.


----------



## juanfer (11 Ene 2013)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> ¿Esto es un impuesto de pago anual?:
> 
> Taxes: *$3,965*
> 
> ...



Esperense unos años que el IBI de España se va a parecer a eso. Los hay-untamientos estan quebrados.


----------



## juanfer (11 Ene 2013)

Producción Industrial Español (Anual) -7.2%

Pero seguimos con un PIB mayor que el 2007.

¿Hay cosas que no acabo de entender?


----------



## Tonto Simon (11 Ene 2013)

Maravedi dijo:


> Nokia continúa su senda alcista



4€ cuando acaba el mes.5€ para Mayo. 6,4€ Diciebre 2013::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Ene 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> En Granada se come muy bien, playitas medio cerca y en invierno para esquiar.
> 
> Lo que 600.000 son muchos aurelios.



Los que viven fuera ven eso, vacaciones. 

El que está aquí ve:

-Paro.
-Salarios bajos que no te dan para esquiar, irte a la playa ni comer fuera.
-Impuestos por doquier.
-Servicios cutrísimos.
-Cada vez más y más pobres por las calles (antes cuando iba al trabajo te encontrabas a uno pidiendo, si acaso, ahora en 1km 10 o así).
- etc

Miren, lo mismo cuando me vaya de aquí me pego la hostia padre y vuelvo con el rabo entre las piernas. Pero yo quiero vivir en un sitio donde unos gilipoyas (gobernantes) no me traten como imbécil, donde estos seas servidores del pueblo y no reyezuelos, donde los impuestos se empleen eficientemente y no para pagar las putas y farlopa a coleguitas y tapar pufos de terceros, donde no me roben lo que en un contrato estaba estipulado, donde no nos saqueen vilmente con oligopolios ni hostias joder!. En un pocas palabras, en un sitio donde se me respete como ciudadano. Eso aquí en España no ocurre. 

Con esto dejo el tema que me cabrea mucho y es viernes.


----------



## atman (11 Ene 2013)

Piratón, comunistaaaa... comunistaaaargg...


----------



## FranR (11 Ene 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Los que viven fuera ven eso, vacaciones.
> 
> El que está aquí ve:
> 
> ...




Quien no lo intenta no lo consigue..... 

Para USA de cabeza, si no tiene nada buscado _hay algunas opciones de salir de aquí con algo_, una vez allí es buscarse la vida y demostrar lo que se vale. Y si no pues de vuelta, con experiencia contactos y la satisfacción de haberlo intentado. 


Ayer se me coló la línea Gandalf en el gráfico del blog....ahí están machacando....


----------



## pollastre (11 Ene 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Et tu quoque Pollastre? :ouch: :ouch: :ouch:



该死的海盗 !!


No le digo na y se lo digo to


----------



## FranR (11 Ene 2013)

Al ataque Vs. Spain en Bloomberg now.

Edit: El enviado

Sr. Draghi que quiere ¿Salvar al Euro o a España? : :: 

ZAAAAAAAASSSSSSSSS


----------



## mataresfacil (11 Ene 2013)

Orca asesina, stop loss, 1,96, si gamesa hace un rayon y se va por debajo de 1,94 vende que le toca corregir, mientras a aguantar como campeones.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Ene 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Quien no lo intenta no lo consigue.....
> 
> Para *USA *de cabeza, si no tiene nada buscado _hay algunas opciones de salir de aquí con algo_, una vez allí es buscarse la vida y demostrar lo que se vale. Y si no pues de vuelta, con experiencia contactos y la satisfacción de haberlo intentado.



Tengo la suerte de tener familia en las dos costas 


[YOUTUBE]BWw_gP0vDfE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## FranR (11 Ene 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Tengo la suerte de tener familia en las dos costas
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]BWw_gP0vDfE[/YOUTUBE]



Pues está tardando...convocatoria del MEC, no se si se ha cerrado ya. ienso:

Hoputa el enviado: Es Pandoro materializado en reportero.

Me ha gustado el análisis y parece que a muchos que estaban escuchando también. 8:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Ene 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> 该死的海盗 !!
> 
> 
> No le digo na y se lo digo to



هي أسوأ الدجاج:fiufiu:


:XX: :XX: :XX:


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (11 Ene 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Esperense unos años que el IBI de España se va a parecer a eso. Los hay-untamientos estan quebrados.



.
POR eso lo digo juanfer. Con unos ayuntamientos quebrados y un 90% de propietarios el cerco está a punto.

Pero ya te digo que 200-300 euros/mes de IBI mandarían a hordas de pepitos a dormir encima de unos cartones.


----------



## Accusatio Manifesta (11 Ene 2013)

Para dentro en Gamesa a 2,05, vengo dispuesto a remar y a darlo todo (incluso a soplar en este caso si hace falta), ¿dónde me pongo?

Es la primera vez que necesito 3 movimientos para completar la ejecución de una orden, y he de reconocer que entra un poco de acojone con estas cosas, eh...

El objetivo, el prometido nirvana de los 4, 8 y 16 €. El stop loss, solo mental. Que nadie diga "gacela", por favor: solidarność.


----------



## atman (11 Ene 2013)

NO sé lo que habrá terminado de decir, pero el Globex estaba plano y no seguía la bajadas uropedas... hasta hace un momentito...


----------



## pollastre (11 Ene 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Para USA de cabeza,





A mí siempre me ha tentado, desde hace ya bastantes años, irme de esta mierda de país, y USA era mi primera opción. 

Ahora me da más pereza irme porque no tengo apenas incentivos para hacerlo (mi curro es independiente de lo mal o lo bien que le vaya a esta ruina de país, así que me da casi igual vivir aquí o no). 

Si bien es cierto que no soy completamente ajeno a esta mierda: como dice DON, fiscalmente se me encienden los plomos cada vez que veo a dónde van mis impuestos (y los tipos fiscales de los mismos).

Lo que son las cosas de la vida, supongo. Pero una cosa tengo clara: si no me hubiera decantado por trabajar en la economía financiera, y tuviera un trabajo o negocio relacionado con la economía real, a estas alturas habría puesto ya tierra de por medio, eso seguro.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Ene 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Pues está tardando...convocatoria del MEC, no se si se ha cerrado ya. ienso:
> 
> Hoputa el enviado: Es Pandoro materializado en reportero.
> 
> Me ha gustado el análisis y parece que a muchos que estaban escuchando también. 8:



Ya está cerrada, lo estuve considerando.


----------



## ghkghk (11 Ene 2013)

Accusatio Manifesta dijo:


> Para dentro en Gamesa a 2,05, vengo dispuesto a remar y a darlo todo (incluso a soplar en este caso si hace falta), ¿dónde me pongo?
> 
> Es la primera vez que necesito 3 movimientos para completar la ejecución de una orden, y he de reconocer que entra un poco de acojone con estas cosas, eh...
> 
> El objetivo, el prometido nirvana de los 4, 8 y 16 €. El stop loss, solo mental. Que nadie diga "gacela", por favor: solidarność.




Gacela....


----------



## pollastre (11 Ene 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Hoputa el enviado: Es Pandoro materializado en reportero.
> 
> Me ha gustado el análisis y parece que a muchos que estaban escuchando también. 8:




Le digo, le comento... :fiufiu: que más de un "brazo de mar" de los fuertecitos, sabía lo que se iba a decir en esa rueda de prensa desde esta mañana a las 9, porque "casualmente" llevan como dos horas desplegandose :fiufiu::fiufiu:

Si es que estos insiders... ::


----------



## FranR (11 Ene 2013)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> POR eso lo digo juanfer. Con unos ayuntamientos quebrados y un 90% de propietarios el cerco está a punto.
> 
> Pero ya te digo que 200-300 euros/mes de IBI mandarían a hordas de pepitos a dormir encima de unos cartones.



La castuza no deja de sorprendernos, pero en este tema, como está relacionado con su propia supervivencia pues creo que al menos se lo pensarán en poner niveles medios de IBI de 2000 lereles.

La consecuencia directa sería sacar al mercado muchos miles de segundas viviendas, con un hundimiento del precio de la vivienda (todavía más) y sobre todo en zonas costeras, lo que sería la muerte a pellizcos de los "protegidos" del gobierno. (eso que nuestros castuzos intentan evitar a toda costa).

Tire del hilo de esa medida y las consecuencias serían catastróficas. 


Pero como he dicho, nada me puede sorprender ya.


----------



## FranR (11 Ene 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Le digo, le comento... :fiufiu: que más de un "brazo de mar" de los fuertecitos, sabía lo que se iba a decir en esa rueda de prensa desde esta mañana a las 9, porque "casualmente" llevan como dos horas desplegandose :fiufiu::fiufiu:
> 
> Si es que estos insiders... ::



Se sabe desde ayer a las 16:30 de la tarde, horario hispanistaní.

Si quiere echar la vista atrás....


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (11 Ene 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Pero una cosa tengo clara: si no me hubiera decantado por trabajar en la *economía financiera*, y tuviera un trabajo o negocio relacionado con la *economía real*, a estas alturas habría puesto ya tierra de por medio, eso seguro.



.
maese, acaba Vd. de caer en un prejuicio perroflauter a tope. Cómo lo lea Mulder le corre a gorrazos ... 

Trabaja Vd. en el corazón del sistema. De hecho la economía financiera ES el sistema.

Y el día que eso cambie, cambiará todo (y no sabemos si para bien o para mal)


----------



## pollastre (11 Ene 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Se sabe desde ayer a las *16:30* de la tarde, horario hispanistaní.
> 
> Si quiere echar la vista atrás....




Bicha, bicha !!..... quite, explotador, no me haga trabajar a la hora de la siesta :XX::XX:


----------



## pollastre (11 Ene 2013)

¿ mmm.... pero no es eso lo que he dicho ? Que trabajo en la EF y tal. ¿ No estamos diciendo lo mismo ?



Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> maese, acaba Vd. de caer en un prejuicio perroflauter a tope. Cómo lo lea Mulder le corre a gorrazos ...
> 
> Trabaja Vd. en el corazón del sistema. De hecho la economía financiera ES el sistema.
> ...


----------



## atman (11 Ene 2013)

Conclusión el Ibex se vuelve a los 8570...30... si?


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (11 Ene 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> ¿ mmm.... pero no es eso lo que he dicho ? Que trabajo en la EF y tal. ¿ No estamos diciendo lo mismo ?



.
Pues eso, que la EF es tan *real* como los ferrocarriles, no hay diferencia.


----------



## FranR (11 Ene 2013)

atman dijo:


> Conclusión el Ibex se vuelve a los 8570...30... si?



Básicamente si, pero antes del 30.......

Volumen en el 70. Hay un elefante cacharrero empeñado en que no sea así. Probarán su músculo, no es High level (solo lo es en Virtual Money)


----------



## pollastre (11 Ene 2013)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> Pues eso, que la EF es tan *real* como los ferrocarriles, no hay diferencia.



Ah, si es por eso, estamos totalmente de acuerdo. Por supuesto que la EF es tan real como mi mesa de cristal ::

La distinción que yo hacía era de otro índole. Un negocio basado en la EF está, por definición, deslocalizado. Un analista de Deutsche Bank, por ejemplo, puede hacer su trabajo en las oficinas de la filial en Madrid, o en París, o en la central en Alemania. 

Otro basado en la ER necesariamente está anclado geográficamente, por razones obvias. Y además, depende de la marcha de ese sitio y de su entorno (si a la gente le va mal, te compran menos ultramarinos en tu tienda de la esquina).

Por lo tanto, lo que yo decía es que un trabajador o empresario de la ER, está absolutamente incentivado (es más, yo diría casi obligado) a irse de España si quiere prosperar. 

Pero un trabajador o empresario de la EF, se ve menos afectado por la marcha, por ejemplo, macro de España. En ese sentido su trabajo no está relacionado, ni depende, de la marcha del país. No sé si me explico.

Por lo demás, ambas son tan reales como el vino que me voy a tomar hoy a las 14:00 de Viernes Terminal, faltaría más.


----------



## FranR (11 Ene 2013)

Mire el volumen donde lo han metido, la línea que me olvidé de borrar en el gráfico del blog.


----------



## atman (11 Ene 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Básicamente si, pero antes del 30.......
> 
> Volumen en el 70. Hay un elefante cacharrero empeñado en que no sea así. Probarán su músculo, no es High level (solo lo es en Virtual Money)



Con elefante o sin elefante, daba por descontado ese "interim"...


----------



## FranR (11 Ene 2013)

Maese deje de Fapearse y cuente que está viendo.

El elefante con los nervios a flor de piel. Entrada a destiempo... hace falta el gif del gato en la bañera.


----------



## atman (11 Ene 2013)

diría que el elefante ha encontrado compañía...


----------



## FranR (11 Ene 2013)

O ha tirado toda la pólvora a la primera....


----------



## mataresfacil (11 Ene 2013)

Accusatio Manifesta dijo:


> Para dentro en Gamesa a 2,05, vengo dispuesto a remar y a darlo todo (incluso a soplar en este caso si hace falta), ¿dónde me pongo?
> 
> Es la primera vez que necesito 3 movimientos para completar la ejecución de una orden, y he de reconocer que entra un poco de acojone con estas cosas, eh...
> 
> El objetivo, el prometido nirvana de los 4, 8 y 16 €. El stop loss, solo mental. Que nadie diga "gacela", por favor: solidarność.



"El dinero esta debajo del miedo"

Te toca no mirar los viajes de este valor y aguantar la tormenta, ya saldra el sol.


----------



## paulistano (11 Ene 2013)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Orca asesina, stop loss, 1,96, si gamesa hace un rayon y se va por debajo de 1,94 vende que le toca corregir, mientras a aguantar como campeones.



Ya veremos al cierre...de momento stop en 1,95....le sacaria 150 eurillos.

Mientras tanto a aguantar como campeones, como tu dices...a ver si esta ruptura de los 2 no es en falso coño!

5.000 molinillos


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Ene 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Maese deje de Fapearse y cuente que está viendo.
> 
> El elefante con los nervios a flor de piel. Entrada a destiempo... hace falta el gif del gato en la bañera.


----------



## pollastre (11 Ene 2013)

FranR dijo:


> El elefante con los nervios a flor de piel. Entrada a destiempo... hace falta el gif del gato en la bañera.




Qué manera de medir mal tus propias fuerzas... en el Dax se ha traducido en unos 260 contratos para intentar tirarlo, pero ha sido ida y vuelta, no ha perdido más que unos pocos pelos chamuscados en el lomo. 

Podía haber salido mucho peor de ésta.


edit: pardon, estaba mirando la gráfica equivocada mientras escribía... neto de -400 aproximadamente, no -260 .


----------



## FranR (11 Ene 2013)

NOW 

Maese


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (11 Ene 2013)

Lo jodido de el trader que viva por su cuenta en España si no vende libros y tiene unas plusvalias de 300.000 euros son los impuestos que le soplaran, si no se busca la vida y comienza un farragoso camino.

Grana es como el resto de provincias españolas. Viven bien cuatro y el resto lo aparentan.


----------



## FranR (11 Ene 2013)

Elefante y el resto de operadores ahora mismo ::


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (11 Ene 2013)

Las matildes en la orilla de los 11 euros. Por España a por los 60 euros accion.


----------



## pollastre (11 Ene 2013)

No me gusta. Es posible que realmente no sea un capullo suicida, y que sólo se esté haciendo el tonto. 

Me fío "_na_".



FranR dijo:


> Elefante y el resto de operadores ahora mismo ::


----------



## Silenciosa (11 Ene 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Elefante y el resto de operadores ahora mismo ::



:XX::XX::XX::XX:

No hagan estas cosas sin avisar por favor.


----------



## FranR (11 Ene 2013)

12.03 se lo cuento.


----------



## pollastre (11 Ene 2013)

Es que además el tío va sólo, pero sólo del todo. Y parece importarle tres cojones.

O es un zumbao, o tiene Platita y se está riendo de la peña.


----------



## ponzi (11 Ene 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Las matildes en la orilla de los 11 euros. Por España a por los 60 euros accion.



Mi objetivo a cp eran los 11,5 y va de camino


----------



## FranR (11 Ene 2013)

Un poquito más, lo están llevando al Huerto (que es la raya verde de antes)


----------



## Silenciosa (11 Ene 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Es que además el tío va sólo, pero sólo del todo. Y parece importarle tres cojones.
> 
> O es un zumbao, o tiene Platita y se está riendo de la peña.



Mola un montón como comentáis estas cosas.


----------



## Krim (11 Ene 2013)

Pero el elefante está intentando tirar el IBEX, el DAX, o los dos a la vez? Aunque parece que en cualquier caso por ahora la jugada le va regular ¿no?


----------



## atman (11 Ene 2013)

No intenta tirarlo, intenta subirlo


----------



## FranR (11 Ene 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Pero el elefante está intentando tirar el IBEX, el DAX, o los dos a la vez? Aunque parece que en cualquier caso por ahora la jugada le va regular ¿no?



Todo está interconectado.

Para mi el elefante aguanta la cotización, y lo van a violar. (IBEX)

El 8617 (lo de la raya verde) ahí tienen el dedo ahora mismo.

12.03 es la hora que han empezado a lanzar órdenes, veremos si se lo comen o no. Da igual, si pierde lo pagamos nosotros


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (11 Ene 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Mi objetivo a cp eran los 11,5 y va de camino



Solo¿? Esperaba mas de usted, no me sea pesimista, algun objetivo tendra en la zona de los 28 euros no¿?







BME, LVMH, ADIDAS.


----------



## pollastre (11 Ene 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Pero el elefante está intentando tirar el IBEX, el DAX, o los dos a la vez? Aunque parece que en cualquier caso por ahora la jugada le va regular ¿no?



La cosa hoy va como sigue, resumo lo que yo al menos tengo en la mano ahora mismo: comienza la sesión, se despliegan un par de operadores en bajista, y ves como algunos más se van sumando a la configuración. 

Hay armonía y felicidad. Los unicornios de colores de Sipanha campan por sus respetos ::

Entonces se produce un push para ver si empieza la fiesta de verdad. El oso guanoso parece ya próximo. 

De repente, aparece el porculero. Todos con cara de rana gustavo.

No sólo ha contenido el índice en mínimos del día, sino que a pequeños empujoncitos, poco a poco, tiene la osadía de contrariar a la configuración bajista mañanera.

Nadie le está parando - todavía - .... presumo que lo dejarán como dice FranR, que juguetee un poco, aunque en ningún caso debería rebasar el 7730. Si eso ocurriera, en vez de un tonto tenemos a un gordo que nos va a pegar un revolcón a todos de tres pares de cojones ::


----------



## ghkghk (11 Ene 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> La cosa hoy va como sigue, resumo lo que yo al menos tengo en la mano ahora mismo: comienza la sesión, se despliegan un par de operadores en bajista, y ves como algunos más se van sumando a la configuración.
> 
> Hay armonía y felicidad. Los unicornios de colores de Sipanha campan por sus respetos ::
> 
> ...



Pues ya tengo un ídolo al que orar hoy:


----------



## atman (11 Ene 2013)

El globex dice que parriba, caca...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (11 Ene 2013)

Por patriota estoy orgulloso de el. Es esperanzador que llegados a este punto alguien como don quijote se levante contra la muchedumbre y luche por su ideal de un mundo lleno de bolsas alcistas. Si muere, lo hara con honores.


----------



## FranR (11 Ene 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Todo está interconectado.
> 
> Para mi el elefante aguanta la cotización, y lo van a violar. (IBEX)
> 
> ...



Holas... ¿Ya has llegado? Nos tenías en un tris..pasa passsa


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (11 Ene 2013)

Mr.P lo dira mejor pero hasta ahora el despliegue bajista es como cuando Claca le dice a la Jessi de 3 de eso que solo la puntita, aqui falta mucha mecha entoavia´.


----------



## Burbujilimo (11 Ene 2013)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Mola un montón como comentáis estas cosas.



Le aseguro que "Los leoncios también lloran" con su continuación "El elefante y los unicornios de colores" son mis dos telenovelas favoritas...


----------



## Creditopropulsado (11 Ene 2013)

Amigos,

Sólo quería pasar por aquí para saludar.


----------



## ghkghk (11 Ene 2013)

¿¿Es Pollastre o....

























McPollo??


----------



## aksarben (11 Ene 2013)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Amigos,
> 
> Sólo quería pasar por aquí para saludar.



¡Cuanto tiempo, perdido!

¿En qué anda liado?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (11 Ene 2013)

Madre mia pero si es el molde del muñequito de michelin.


----------



## FranR (11 Ene 2013)

A ver, si la cosa es que gordo es, tiene más virtual que el gato jugando al Dax.

La cosa es que no es un habitual y está haciendo un encarguito. El tema es si le saldrá bien y durante cuanto rato.

Vuelve a aguantar bien el nivel el tío. Ha visto a los amigos y se le ha encogido el esfínter.


----------



## FranR (11 Ene 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Mr.P lo dira mejor pero hasta ahora el despliegue bajista es como cuando Claca le dice a la Jessi de 3 de eso que solo la puntita, aqui falta mucha mecha entoavia´.



Como decía un amigo: Si solo va a ser la puntita, el resto es para empujar. ::


----------



## pollastre (11 Ene 2013)

Algo que he echado de menos hoy también... algo más de contundencia por parte de los operadores bajistas, a la hora de defender la zona de volumen. Ese spike al 727 ha sido de "me cago, me meo y hago barro con el deo".

Luego, le han vuelto a permitir rebasar la "caliente" de nuevo no hace ni un cuarto de hora, permitiendole hasta el 21. Generalmente no suelen estar tan amables... ni les gusta arriesgar con el precio por encima de sus posiciones cortas, aunque sea por poco.

Creo que eso está también añadiendo algo más de confusión a la situación, que como decimos ya es de por sí algo "inusual" hoy.


----------



## ponzi (11 Ene 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Solo¿? Esperaba mas de usted, no me sea pesimista, algun objetivo tendra en la zona de los 28 euros no¿?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



11,5 a cp ..A medio plazo la valoro como minimo a 15,5 que son unos 70000 mill de capitalizacion ya el resto dependera de hasta que punto sean capaces de reducir deuda y de aumentar su facturacion.Historicanente han conseguido margenes netos por encima del 10% asi que para superar los 20 eu de cotizacion a per 12 deberian facturar unos 80000, a medio plazo parece complicado pero a lp quien sabe.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (11 Ene 2013)

Cada vez que cuentan una de estas batallitas me pregunto yo que hacemos las gacelas metidas en estos fregaos.

Cada gacela viva es un milagro de la naturaleza.







pollastre dijo:


> La cosa hoy va como sigue, resumo lo que yo al menos tengo en la mano ahora mismo: comienza la sesión, se despliegan un par de operadores en bajista, y ves como algunos más se van sumando a la configuración.
> 
> Hay armonía y felicidad. Los unicornios de colores de Sipanha campan por sus respetos ::
> 
> ...


----------



## pollastre (11 Ene 2013)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> Cada gacela viva es un milagro de la naturaleza.




Por Dios, tengo que volver a activar el servidor de QOTD a la mayor brevedad :XX::XX:


----------



## Creditopropulsado (11 Ene 2013)

aksarben dijo:


> ¡Cuanto tiempo, perdido!
> 
> ¿En qué anda liado?



Pues tratando de sobrevivir, por supuesto que sigo con el mercado en mis pensamientos.

De las compañías que estoy mirando últimamente para comprar, está Eramet, que cotiza muuuuy barata en relación a la pasta que tiene en banco.

Os sigo mucho, pero casi no tengo tiempo para postear. ... por aquí que tal todo?


----------



## ponzi (11 Ene 2013)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Amigos,
> 
> Sólo quería pasar por aquí para saludar.



Hombre figura .Mirate la caja de Sotheby,s


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (11 Ene 2013)

El problema es que andamos a principios de año y pocas reuniones ha habido y poca cosa clara hay para como discurrira el año y como posicionarse. Faltan sesiones todavia para que los agentes comiencen a llenar sus hojitas de calculo y poner las cartas sobre la mesa. El que gano dinero el año pasado ahora anda contandolo y viendo como sera la paga de grande, y el que perdio anda con miedo y en reuniones.

Tiempo al tiempo, que el tiempo nos dara.


----------



## ghkghk (11 Ene 2013)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> Cada vez que cuentan una de estas batallitas me pregunto yo que hacemos las gacelas metidas en estos fregaos.
> 
> Cada gacela viva es un milagro de la naturaleza.




Ellos pueden hacer esto...







Nosotros debemos hacer esto...







El curso lo marcan ellos. Pero nosotros podemos navegar sus ríos.


----------



## ponzi (11 Ene 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Hombre figura .Mirate la caja de Sotheby,s



http://www.reuters.com/finance/stocks/overview?symbol=BID.N


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (11 Ene 2013)

¿ No caemos aún hasta los 5.000 ?ienso:...más que nada porque lo llevo oyendo desde las Navas de Tolosa...:rolleye:...no estamos tan mal conyo...


----------



## Creditopropulsado (11 Ene 2013)

Te refieres a esta?

https://www.unience.com/product/NYS/BID

Está más barata las ERA...

https://www.unience.com/product/PAR/ERA/financials

De todas maneras tenemos pendiente una quedada los del hilo eh...


----------



## pollastre (11 Ene 2013)

Acaba de encajar un push de -60 Daxies sin inmutarse ni dos pips. 

Quién cojones es este tío, empieza a no gustarme.


----------



## Silenciosa (11 Ene 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Ellos pueden hacer esto...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y otros:


----------



## ponzi (11 Ene 2013)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Te refieres a esta?
> 
> https://www.unience.com/product/NYS/BID
> 
> ...



Si es esa,esta mas barata eramet pero sothebys tiene uno de los mejores edificios de manhatan,si baja a 20 a la buchaca que va.Eramet tiene muy buena pinta y aunque sus beneficios han caido su balance sigue intacto,muy buena aportacion


----------



## gamba (11 Ene 2013)

Boooooooooom!


----------



## Burbujilimo (11 Ene 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Acaba de encajar un push de -60 Daxies sin inmutarse ni dos pips.
> 
> Quién cojones es este tío, empieza a no gustarme.



Y parece que lo está subiendo... 7730 era la última barrera, ¿no?


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (11 Ene 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> El curso lo marcan ellos. Pero nosotros podemos navegar sus ríos.



.
Esa es la idea, pero la verdad es que está chungo con tanto remolino.

Yo intento ir reduciendo al menos mis propias estupideces tradeando, que ya sería bastante.

Como dijo:




bertok dijo:


> En este negocio se gana mucho dejando de perder. :fiufiu:


----------



## pollastre (11 Ene 2013)

El 730.... el 730 aarrggghhhhhh !!!! en el límite culero !!!!


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (11 Ene 2013)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> ¿ No caemos aún hasta los 5.000 ?ienso:...más que nada porque lo llevo oyendo desde las Navas de Tolosa...:rolleye:...no estamos tan mal conyo...



Compre matildes.


----------



## juanfer (11 Ene 2013)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> POR eso lo digo juanfer. Con unos ayuntamientos quebrados y un 90% de propietarios el cerco está a punto.
> 
> Pero ya te digo que 200-300 euros/mes de IBI mandarían a hordas de pepitos a dormir encima de unos cartones.





FranR dijo:


> La castuza no deja de sorprendernos, pero en este tema, como está relacionado con su propia supervivencia pues creo que al menos se lo pensarán en poner niveles medios de IBI de 2000 lereles.
> 
> *La consecuencia directa sería sacar al mercado muchos miles de segundas viviendas*, con un hundimiento del precio de la vivienda (todavía más) y sobre todo en zonas costeras, lo que sería la muerte a pellizcos de los "protegidos" del gobierno. (eso que nuestros castuzos intentan evitar a toda costa).
> 
> ...




Pues lo de tener IBIs de 4 cifras lo vamos a ver en breve, este mes se va a hacer la reforma de hay-untamientos y yo creo que se les dara barra libre para cobrar lo que les salga de huevos de IBI, eso si que no se pasen del deficit.

El tener varias casas va a ser un lujo que muy poco se lo van a permitir.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Ene 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Compre matildes.



Y bankias!


----------



## pollastre (11 Ene 2013)

Por fin le están atizando bien.

En el 7725 han dicho "hasta aquí hemos llegado". Ahora se verá si el tío iba de farol o realmente va de Platita.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (11 Ene 2013)

Las gacelas tenemos una ventaja. Somos tan insignificantes en volumen solas que los leoncios ni se inmutan por nuestra presencia, otra cosa ya es ir en manada miles de gacelas juntas.

Esta ventaja hay que saber aprovecharla, aunque el honorable intentara demostrar lo contrario aquella vez.

Que compre lo que sea pero que compre. Que compre mucho.


----------



## Silenciosa (11 Ene 2013)

Que sepan que tengo la pantalla mitad con su relato de la batalla, mitad con varios excel.

Por su culpa me va a tocar trabajar el finde,...pero esto está más interesante que el culebrón de después de comer.


----------



## pollastre (11 Ene 2013)

Le resumo, una operación clara con un buen r:r 

corto en 7725, SL en el 35, SP ... yo diría que el 690.

Prácticamente es un 1:3 en riesgo, si sale mal y el elefante es realmente Dumbo con pedigrí, sólo se pierden 10 puntos.





Silenciosa dijo:


> Que sepan que tengo la pantalla mitad con su relato de la batalla, mitad con varios excel.
> 
> Por su culpa me va a tocar trabajar el finde,...pero esto está más interesante que el culebrón de después de comer.


----------



## Krim (11 Ene 2013)

Según comenta Pollastre las jugadas, más que en leoncios, gacelas y elefantes, yo pienso en algo así.







Mientras, nosotros estamos debajo a ver si pillamos algo de lo que se les cae. Lo bueno es que somos muy pequeños y casi ni se nos ve. Lo malo es todo lo demás XD.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (11 Ene 2013)

Alguno se va a atrever con el Botín?


----------



## Burbujilimo (11 Ene 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Le resumo, una operación clara con un buen r:r
> 
> corto en 7725, SL en el 35, SP ... yo diría que el 690.
> 
> Prácticamente es un 1:3 en riesgo, si sale mal y el elefante es realmente Dumbo con pedigrí, sólo se pierden 10 puntos.



Yo le voy a hacer caso, aunque creo que llego un pelín tarde ya.

Orden en 7724, con SL 12 puntos y SP 32 (en contado CFDs, meto los spreads en la "ecuación", de ahí la variación).

En mis excel de entradas donde comento la operativa tengo ya un comentario standard que dice textualmente: "hacer caso al pollo"... :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## pollastre (11 Ene 2013)

La operación funcionará o no dependiendo de si el famoso elefante ha recibido el "sutil" mensaje que le han enviado en la @1m de las 12:40 .


Si fuera yo el que hubiera recibido ese "regalito", desde luego seguro que no volvía a aparecer por el 730 en lo que queda de sesión :cook::cook:

Pero claro, el pequeño inconveniente es que no conocemos los posibles de ese tío....




Burbujilimo dijo:


> Yo le voy a hacer caso, aunque creo que llego un pelín tarde ya.
> 
> Orden en 7724, con SL 12 puntos y SP 32 (en contado CFDs, meto los spreads en la "ecuación", de ahí la variación).
> 
> En mis excel de entradas donde comento la operativa tengo ya un comentario standard que dice textualmente: "hacer caso al pollo"... :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## juanfer (11 Ene 2013)

Mis indicadores me indican el el DAX se va para arriba, asi que cuidadin.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Ene 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Según comenta Pollastre las jugadas, más que en leoncios, gacelas y elefantes, yo pienso en algo así.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La gacela es pequeña.... el rebaño en cambio :no: :no: :no:

<!-- copy and paste. Modify height and width if desired. --> <a href="http://content.screencast.com/users/guybrush_threepwood/folders/Snagit/media/681ee93a-f26f-44cd-a83f-1f0e56193ec5/01.11.2013-13.04.56.png"><img class="embeddedObject" src="http://content.screencast.com/users/guybrush_threepwood/folders/Snagit/media/681ee93a-f26f-44cd-a83f-1f0e56193ec5/01.11.2013-13.04.56.png" width="647" height="437" border="0" /></a>


----------



## Burbujilimo (11 Ene 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> La operación funcionará o no dependiendo de si el famoso elefante ha recibido el "sutil" mensaje que le han enviado en la @1m de las 12:40 .
> 
> 
> Si fuera yo, desde luego seguro que no volvía a aparecer por el 730 en lo que queda de sesión :cook::cook:
> ...



Para eso está el SL. El r/r es bueno como bien ha comentado y la jugada es clara.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (11 Ene 2013)

Os habeís visto los PIGS? como están... a mi España me parece que está demasiado caro en general, en comparación con los otros porcinos europeos...


----------



## atman (11 Ene 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Las gacelas tenemos una ventaja. Somos tan insignificantes en volumen solas que los leoncios ni se inmutan por nuestra presencia, otra cosa ya es ir en manada miles de gacelas juntas.
> 
> Esta ventaja hay que saber aprovecharla, aunque el honorable intentara demostrar lo contrario aquella vez.
> 
> Que compre lo que sea pero que compre. Que compre mucho.



El problema, amigo mío, es que, además, ellos dirijen el rebaño... y siempre hay que ver si te ponen de señuelo una zanahoria o un tubo del gas... 

(y no podemos aspirar a mucho más que a esa zanahoria).


----------



## ponzi (11 Ene 2013)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Os habeís visto los PIGS? como están... a mi España me parece que está demasiado caro en general, en comparación con los otros porcinos europeos...



Ahora mismo hay pocas gangas en España.A estos precios hay mas oportunidades en Italia y Portugal.Ya veras que risa cuando el botas salga a refinanciar su deuda al mercado


----------



## Silenciosa (11 Ene 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> La gacela es pequeña.... el rebaño en cambio :no: :no: :no:
> 
> <!-- copy and paste. Modify height and width if desired. --> <a href="http://content.screencast.com/users/guybrush_threepwood/folders/Snagit/media/681ee93a-f26f-44cd-a83f-1f0e56193ec5/01.11.2013-13.04.56.png"><img class="embeddedObject" src="http://content.screencast.com/users/guybrush_threepwood/folders/Snagit/media/681ee93a-f26f-44cd-a83f-1f0e56193ec5/01.11.2013-13.04.56.png" width="647" height="437" border="0" /></a>



Joderrrrr me he encerrado en el despacho, he dicho que ni teléfono ni interrupciones pq tengo que sacar datos.

Y claro, con estas risotadas pierdo credibilidad.

Eres un crack¡


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (11 Ene 2013)

Gamesas, madre del amor hermoso..

Dentro, protegido, y con una estampita del profeta Janus en la mano..

::


----------



## mataresfacil (11 Ene 2013)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Os habeís visto los PIGS? como están... a mi España me parece que está demasiado caro en general, en comparación con los otros porcinos europeos...



Morgan Stanley no aprueba tu comentario. ::


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Ene 2013)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Os habeís visto los PIGS? como están... a mi España me parece que está demasiado caro en general, en comparación con los otros porcinos europeos...



Pues para mí puede llegar a subir un 30-50% más..si se dieran las condiciones normales

Ha sido apalizada a conciencia


----------



## ghkghk (11 Ene 2013)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Gamesas, madre del amor hermoso..
> 
> Dentro, protegido, y con una estampita del profeta Janus en la mano..
> 
> ::




Ponte cómodo en la sillita, esto es una escalera hacia el cielo...























Bonus dedicado al Jato Jalapeño. He encontrado a su novia...


----------



## atman (11 Ene 2013)

La gestión de carteras de inversión deja de estar exenta de IVA: se gravará con un 21% - elEconomista.es

Insisto, sociedad interpuesta y el IVA que lo pague otro. Si creen que por ahí van a sacarle un euro a alguien, van daos...


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Ene 2013)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Gamesas, madre del amor hermoso..
> 
> Dentro, protegido, y con una estampita del profeta Janus en la mano..
> 
> ::



Estampita de San Daniel...ya sabes


----------



## pollastre (11 Ene 2013)

De las poquitas cosas en las que aún no nos estaban tocando los cojones.... 

Y van y nos los tocan.





atman dijo:


> La gestión de carteras de inversión deja de estar exenta de IVA: se gravará con un 21% - elEconomista.es
> 
> Insisto, sociedad interpuesta y el IVA que lo pague otro. Si creen que por ahí van a sacarle un euro a alguien, van daos...


----------



## Creditopropulsado (11 Ene 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Ahora mismo hay pocas gangas en España.A estos precios hay mas oportunidades en Italia y Portugal.




Italia, Portugal, y Grecia...

Hay cosas muy muy chulas.

En la bolsa griega, compañías con subidas desde mínimos de 600%



En Italia más o menos lo mismo...

Del tema de portugal lo que me han comentado, es que es (por ahora ) el mejor modo de invertir en emergentes con divisa en EUR.

Esta lo ha partido este último año, y con dividendos guapos guapos guapos...

https://www.unience.com/product/LIS/EGL


----------



## atman (11 Ene 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> De las poquitas cosas en las que aún no nos estaban tocando los cojones....
> 
> Y van y nos los tocan.



Es que empiezan a ir a la desesperada... y no se pierda el comentario "esto no va a perjudicar a las agencias, porque al estar sujeto y no exento, tambien podrán deducirse su IVA" lo paga el inversor, que para eso tiene el dinero... Y eso no va a perjudicar a... en fín... está el día interesante, mejor lo dejamos...


----------



## atman (11 Ene 2013)

Hora de que el gachó ponga el culo?


----------



## pollastre (11 Ene 2013)

Sr. FlanL, en qué anda metido ? Sigue abierto o nos ha dejado ?


pd: su maldito elefante me ha hecho incumplir la regla de los Viernes Terminales, las 12:00 y el ojete en riesgo.


----------



## juanfer (11 Ene 2013)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Italia, Portugal, y Grecia...
> 
> Hay cosas muy muy chulas.
> 
> En la bolsa griega, compañías con subidas desde mínimos de 600%



Pero si tienes en cuenta lo que han bajado hace 4 años antes que empezaran los rescates, vamos habran perdido un 50% o 60 % de sus valores desde hace 4 años.


----------



## atman (11 Ene 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Sr. FlanL, en qué anda metido ? Sigue abierto o nos ha dejado ?
> 
> 
> pd: su maldito elefante me ha hecho incumplir la regla de los Viernes Terminales, las 12:00 y el ojete en riesgo.



Dicen que mal de muchos, consuelo de gacelas... yo aquí sigo. Teóricamente cierro el chiringuito a la una y vuelvo a las tres. Pero no quiero perderme la fiesta en el trayecto a casa...


----------



## pollastre (11 Ene 2013)

Menuda panda de mandriles inadaptados, ladrópteros depresivos en serie 

A los gestores les da absolutamente igual el puto IVA (es más, en todo caso representa un trabajo adicional, con sus modelos correspondientes a rellenar, y todos los aparejos necesarios para hacer de cajero del puto gobierno cada tres meses), pero al cliente le estás rateando un 21% adicional sobre las comisiones de gestión que ya paga.

Y si no puedo deducirme el IVA con el que recaudo a los clientes, que no tengan tanta pena en el ministerio de hacienda por mí, que ya me lo devolverá la AEAT el año que viene. 

Vaya panda de.....




atman dijo:


> Es que empiezan a ir a la desesperada... y no se pierda el comentario "esto no va a perjudicar a las agencias, porque al estar sujeto y no exento, tambien podrán deducirse su IVA" lo paga el inversor, que para eso tiene el dinero... Y eso no va a perjudicar a... en fín... está el día interesante, mejor lo dejamos...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Ene 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Sr. FlanL, en qué anda metido ? Sigue abierto o nos ha dejado ?
> 
> 
> pd: su maldito elefante me ha hecho incumplir la regla de los Viernes Terminales, las 12:00 y el ojete en riesgo.



MZMM y tal


----------



## Janus (11 Ene 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> A mí siempre me ha tentado, desde hace ya bastantes años, irme de esta mierda de país, y USA era mi primera opción.
> 
> Ahora me da más pereza irme porque no tengo apenas incentivos para hacerlo (mi curro es independiente de lo mal o lo bien que le vaya a esta ruina de país, así que me da casi igual vivir aquí o no).
> 
> ...




Te voy a dar una razón:

Vivirás entre personas y no entre borregos.


----------



## Silenciosa (11 Ene 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Menuda panda de mandriles inadaptados, ladrópteros depresivos en serie
> 
> A los gestores les da absolutamente igual el puto IVA (es más, en todo caso representa un trabajo adicional, con sus modelos correspondientes a rellenar, y todos los aparejos necesarios para hacer de cajero del puto gobierno cada tres meses), pero al cliente le estás rateando un 21% adicional sobre las comisiones de gestión que ya paga.
> 
> ...



Ya pero en esta absurda sociedad española es fácil poner este tipo de medidas y los políticos lo saben.

¿Pensamiento del españolito medio?,, ahh bien, esas "cosas" las pagan los que tienen dinero...eso, que paguen, que paguen.

Y se de lo que hablo, en mi familia esa es la opinión generalizada, estas navidades he tenido que escuchar cosas que en fin....


----------



## Janus (11 Ene 2013)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Gamesas, madre del amor hermoso..
> 
> Dentro, protegido, y con una estampita del profeta Janus en la mano..
> 
> ::



Dejen de ganar ya tanto dinero porque se van a calentar y van a liarse a comprar pisos con lo que no van a dejar que bajen hasta donde merecen::


----------



## Silenciosa (11 Ene 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Dejen de ganar ya tanto dinero porque se van a calentar y van a liarse a comprar pisos con lo que no van a dejar que bajen hasta donde merecen::



Si yo ganase tanta platita con mis inversiones la iba a meter en tochos..

Les voy a confesar con lo que sueño para cuando esté podrida de euros, uno de estos:

Blancpain | Blancpain

Soñar es gratis no?


----------



## villares (11 Ene 2013)

Ahi va de nuevo.







Que alguien lo pare!!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Ene 2013)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Si yo ganase tanta platita con mis inversiones la iba a meter en tochos..
> 
> Les voy a confesar con lo que sueño para cuando esté podrida de euros, uno de estos:
> 
> ...



El daño que ha hecho FlanEle en esta nuestra comunidad..... :ouch: :ouch: :ouch:


----------



## Silenciosa (11 Ene 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> El daño que ha hecho FlanEle en esta nuestra comunidad..... :ouch: :ouch: :ouch:



ein?

Tb le chiflan los relojes buenos??


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Ene 2013)

Hocicada

Pandoreada

Mandrilada

...para los cortos


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Ene 2013)

Silenciosa dijo:


> ein?
> 
> Tb le chiflan los relojes buenos??



¿Pero dónde se metido usted?

¿No se sabe la historia de FlanL vestido con el chándal del Cádiz en el aeropuerto de Zurich comprando relojes a pares? [libre versión piratesca de la realidad]


----------



## Silenciosa (11 Ene 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿Pero dónde se metido usted?
> 
> ¿No se sabe la historia de FlanL vestido con el chándal del Cádiz en el aeropuerto de Zurich comprando relojes a pares? [libre versión piratesca de la realidad]



Pos es verdad, incluso puso un fotomontaje si no recuerdo mal.

Son los datos estos del carajo que me tienen la mente achicharrada.

Pues que sepan que estoy tentadísima a comprarme un Blancpain del año 56 que venden de segundamano en Alemania y que me tiene enamorada.

Esta navidad casi me convencí a base de prestar dinero cual BCE a todo quisqui...que ya me toca cuidarme a mi un poquito.


----------



## aksarben (11 Ene 2013)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Si yo ganase tanta platita con mis inversiones la iba a meter en tochos..
> 
> Les voy a confesar con lo que sueño para cuando esté podrida de euros, uno de estos:
> 
> ...



Le alabo el gusto.


----------



## mataresfacil (11 Ene 2013)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Si yo ganase tanta platita con mis inversiones la iba a meter en tochos..
> 
> Les voy a confesar con lo que sueño para cuando esté podrida de euros, uno de estos:
> 
> ...



Visillera, visillera, visilleraaaa.

Yo soy mas de casio, de casio clay.


----------



## LÁNGARO (11 Ene 2013)

César Alierta Izuel, presidente, vende 80.053 acciones a 10,85 euros y compra 80.053 acciones a 10,85 euros también. Controla: 0,097%.
esto para que sirve???


----------



## Krim (11 Ene 2013)

¿Donde has leído eso? Por que eso es un "wash trade" y por lo que sé es completamente ilegal.


----------



## diosmercado (11 Ene 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Hocicada
> 
> Pandoreada
> 
> ...



Ahora alcistas???? No hay quien entienda este hilo.

Veremos maximos, punto pelota.

El ibex cierra hoy bien verde.


----------



## pioneer (11 Ene 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Hablando de Bios....¿que le pasó a ONTY que ha dejado ojetes rasgados?



me gusta tu prosa, es sutil y potente a la vez.


----------



## LÁNGARO (11 Ene 2013)

Krim dijo:


> ¿Donde has leído eso? Por que eso es un "wash trade" y por lo que sé es completamente ilegal.



telefonica - Insiders: César Alierta Izuel vende 80.053 acciones de Telefónica - 11/01/13 en Infomercados


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Ene 2013)

pioneer dijo:


> me gusta tu prosa, es sutil y potente a la vez.



En este hilo tenemos los mejores haikus del foro. 8:

Luego llega Janus y lo jode, pero todo llegará ::


----------



## FranR (11 Ene 2013)

Ya estoy aquí, he ido a buscar un ratón, para asustar al elefante este.


----------



## LÁNGARO (11 Ene 2013)

yo creo que hoy terminamos en rojo....
o eso espero.


----------



## FranR (11 Ene 2013)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Pos es verdad, incluso puso un fotomontaje si no recuerdo mal.
> 
> Son los datos estos del carajo que me tienen la mente achicharrada.
> 
> ...



Hoyga! por internete ni se le ocurra. Un capricho y se planta en Zurich, hay unas tiendecitas de segunda mano muy agradables de recorrer.

Por cierto...para gustos los colores. Pero una mujer con cualquier Mark me convierte en un hombre fácil ::


----------



## ghkghk (11 Ene 2013)

Krim dijo:


> ¿Donde has leído eso? Por que eso es un "wash trade" y por lo que sé es completamente ilegal.




Quizá sea un wash sale, por motivos fiscales (no es lo mismo). Pero vamos, ni idea.


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Ene 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Ya estoy aquí, he ido a buscar un ratón, para asustar al elefante este.



Reversal de mi vida y tal


----------



## Janus (11 Ene 2013)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Si yo ganase tanta platita con mis inversiones la iba a meter en tochos..
> 
> Les voy a confesar con lo que sueño para cuando esté podrida de euros, uno de estos:
> 
> ...



Buen gusto.


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Ene 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Hoyga! por internete ni se le ocurra. Un capricho y se planta en Zurich, hay unas tiendecitas de segunda mano muy agradables de recorrer.



¿te encuentras con un ladrillo o que? :: haha


----------



## FranR (11 Ene 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ¿te encuentras con un ladrillo o que? :: haha



Me se de algunos que saltaron el muro y te meten con un martillo una Molnija en un Aviator alemán supuestamente de solera, y te vas tan contento.


----------



## FranR (11 Ene 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Reversal de mi vida y tal



Ahí lo tiene, ya han vuelto de comer los malos. ::


----------



## FranR (11 Ene 2013)

La que tiene liada el pavo.... para los que no sepan lo que era lo de antes







Merece la pena y no es complicado encontrarla


----------



## ponzi (11 Ene 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Pero si tienes en cuenta lo que han bajado hace 4 años antes que empezaran los rescates, vamos habran perdido un 50% o 60 % de sus valores desde hace 4 años.



Yo en grecia no.meteria ni un duro ahora con españa me andaria con cuidado. Entre la corrupcion reinos de taifas y calaña varia esto no puede acabar bien.Algunas noticias de hoy : 1)pujol investigado2)obligan al alcalde de la villa a poner la bandera española y el que es un listo la pone eso si una de los chinos de 10 cm 3)güemes salpicado por las privatizaciones de los hospitales madrileños 4)ni si quiera los del propio partido se respetan mirar como se tiran puyas entre ignacio gonzalez y rajoy por algo tan basico como el eu por receta 5)Capio intentando meter el diente en las privatizaciones6)las tv autonomicas cada dia gastan 7) los ayuntamientos estan descontrolados y la deuda no para de crecer ....En serio pensais que nos vamos a ir de rositas??Llego el momento de buscar activos refugio,el que tenga bonos que apreveche el momento y los venda.


----------



## FranR (11 Ene 2013)

Por cierto, para los puristas...ahora mismo en mi muñeca late un Poljot, duro, fiable.. No les puede faltar uno de estos. Remonte manual, cronógrafo. Lo sientes rugir cuando se queda en silencio la sala.


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Ene 2013)

¿es un gordo-gordo o es un bilbo bolsón saqueador de los bosques?


----------



## Krim (11 Ene 2013)

DAX a 7710...Y el elefante...¿Se dará por vencido, o será, además de elefante, un jato de la vida y aguantará 160 puntos en contra sin pestañear?


----------



## FranR (11 Ene 2013)

Krim dijo:


> DAX a 7710...Y el elefante...¿Se dará por vencido, o será, además de elefante, un jato de la vida y aguantará 160 puntos en contra sin pestañear?



El que tengo localizado va en positivo, pero creo que es lo de menos, su objetivo no es rentabilidad.

Algunos de estos encargos ya se han visto por aquí, y sabemos como terminaron.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (11 Ene 2013)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Por cierto, las estupideces de independencia de Cataluña pueden acabar influyendo en los mercados, crear miedo? Porque es un no parar.


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Ene 2013)

Hay que empezar a llamar a un profesional.............


----------



## FranR (11 Ene 2013)

Nos acercamos a las 3, me despisto un rato.


----------



## ponzi (11 Ene 2013)

Como mola el liberalismo español


http://www.elecodiario.mobi/politic...analisis-clinicos-que-el-mismo-privatizo.html


----------



## Burbujilimo (11 Ene 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Sr. FlanL, en qué anda metido ? Sigue abierto o nos ha dejado ?
> 
> 
> pd: su maldito elefante me ha hecho incumplir la regla de los Viernes Terminales, las 12:00 y el ojete en riesgo.



Bueno, cierro el 40% de los cortos abiertos en 7724 con lo que algo araño, dejo el SP como está y el SL lo muevo al punto de entrada.

Inaugurando el excel de 2013 con un "hacer caso al pollo" en verde...

Me piro a comer algo.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (11 Ene 2013)

cuidao con los falsos profetas del apocalipsis! cuñao!

me voy con los pipos a otro lao!!!


----------



## pollastre (11 Ene 2013)

No se puede negar que el tipo elefantoide está dando guerra.

Con dos cojones, sí señor. 
Gilipollas, pero con dos cojones.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (11 Ene 2013)

Premarket gainers: UPIP +30%. INFY +15%. DNDN +13%. BBY +7%.


----------



## atman (11 Ene 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> No se puede negar que el tipo elefantoide está dando guerra.
> 
> Con dos cojones, sí señor.
> Gilipollas, pero con dos cojones.



y dos alforjas...


----------



## Silenciosa (11 Ene 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Como mola el liberalismo español
> 
> 
> La empresa de Güemes se queda con la gestión de los análisis clínicos que él mismo privatizó- elEconomista.es Edición Móvil



Haga el favor de no insultar al liberalismo igualandolo con esta panda de cazurros ejpañoles.


----------



## mataresfacil (11 Ene 2013)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


>



Jo, mas calao.


----------



## ponzi (11 Ene 2013)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Haga el favor de no insultar al liberalismo igualandolo con esta panda de cazurros ejpañoles.



Estaba siendo cinico Resulta muy gracioso oir a todos estos politicos hablar de liberalismo y gestion privada cuando en este pais eso es lo mismo que decir gestion privada financiazada con dinero publico por y para la casta. Si este es el futuro que nos espera ya nos pueden coger confesados


----------



## Silenciosa (11 Ene 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Estaba siendo cinico.Resulta muy gracioso oir a toda esta gente hablar de liberalismo y gestion privada cuando en este pais eso es lo mismo que decir gestion privada financiazada con dinero publico por y para la casta. Si este es el futuro que nos espera ya nos pueden coger confesados



Lo se por eso te lo decía 

Es que me revienta cuando oigo a estos cazurros del PP dicendo que son liberales.

Si no saben ni lo que es..


----------



## ponzi (11 Ene 2013)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Lo se por eso te lo decía
> 
> Es que me revienta cuando oigo a estos cazurros del PP dicendo que son liberales.
> 
> Si no saben ni lo que es..



Que pena de pais y lo peor es que todos parecen cortados por el mismo patron.Llevamos un año que ya ni se esconden, hasta se pavonean por las tv. Esto no puede acabar bien.


----------



## Silenciosa (11 Ene 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Que pena de pais y lo peor es que todos parecen cortados por el mismo patron.Llevamos un año que ya ni se esconden, hasta se pavonean por las tv. Esto no puede acabar bien.



Ciertos políticos en otras épocas tenían un discurso externo y otro interno.

El externo era incoherente y absurdo igual que ahora pero el discurso interno tenía sentido.

Es decir, tenían claro lo que había que hacer.

Lo que más miedo me da es que el discurso interno que tienen ahora mismo está totalmente alejado de la realidad.


----------



## bertok (11 Ene 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Como mola el liberalismo español
> 
> 
> La empresa de Güemes se queda con la gestión de los análisis clínicos que él mismo privatizó- elEconomista.es Edición Móvil



Este señor está casado con la diputada Fabra ::

Ya sabes: Que se jodan


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Ene 2013)

Opus Dei a tope

"Soy liberal y me nutro de tu cartera...pero mirando a Dios nuestro señor!"


----------



## ponzi (11 Ene 2013)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Ciertos políticos en otras épocas tenían un discurso externo y otro interno.
> 
> El externo era incoherente y absurdo igual que ahora pero el discurso interno tenía sentido.
> 
> ...



Totalmente de acuerdo pero eso es porque viven en otra realidad , un mundo de yupi que ni por asomo se parece al del resto de los mortales.Tengo la impresion que el unico presidente salvable ha sido adolfo suarez, aunque puedo estar equivocado.


----------



## atman (11 Ene 2013)

POngo otra vez el video de la muerte del cisne? lo pongo? venga, que alguno ponga el Highway to hell!!


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Ene 2013)

Un paquidermo está siendo violeado...


----------



## pecata minuta (11 Ene 2013)

Diario de pecata.

Fuera de Bankia por saltar el SL (0,562=> 0,62). Gracias Janus.
Dentro de Gamesa a 1,92 y SL en 1,94 (lo voy a subir pero no digo a cuanto, para que no me lea el leoncio)
Dentro de Prisa a 1,27 y SL en 0,3 (creo que voy a vender media posicion y mantener la otra media)

Que sensación más gratificante, esta de estar en beneficios e ir subiendo cada día el SL...


----------



## atman (11 Ene 2013)

[YOUTUBE]Kw1RCtNN9L8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## pollastre (11 Ene 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Un paquidermo está siendo violeado...




El asunto estaba cantado desde el castañazo que le dieron en el 730... 

Incluso si no se llega al SP del 690, eran 25 puntos fáciles saliendo ahora en el 7K.

Ponerse largo era una temeridad. Si recibe ayuda de la caballería a final de sesión, otro gallo le cantará. Pero con los datos disponibles en ese momento, la alcista era una apuesta perdedora segura, como así ha sido al final y hasta el momento.


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Ene 2013)

Le están haciendo la cera en frio...vamos


----------



## bertok (11 Ene 2013)

atman dijo:


> POngo otra vez el video de la muerte del cisne? lo pongo? venga, que alguno ponga el Highway to hell!!



8::Baile:

[YOUTUBE]0A8GaiUwzws[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## pecata minuta (11 Ene 2013)

¿Por qué sube tanto SAN?


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Ene 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Por qué sube tanto SAN?



Emilio Botín asegura que el beneficio de Banco Santander se recuperará este año - elEconomista.es


----------



## atman (11 Ene 2013)

bertok dijo:


> 8::Baile:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]0A8GaiUwzws[/YOUTUBE]



Mucho mejor que el de Donington que he puesto yo, por el ambiente. 
No puedo entender que la gente se vuelva loca en una session de Aviccii (que está bien, no lo niego y tal, son cosas distintas) ...y oigan esto y parezca que van de paseo por el museo del prado... quédate en casa, co*o...! por lo menos el resto tiene más sitio...


----------



## ponzi (11 Ene 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Emilio Botín asegura que el beneficio de Banco Santander se recuperará este año - elEconomista.es



Eso antes o despues de refinanciar los mas de 30000 mill de deuda que le vencen en 2013?


http://www.eleconomista.mobi/mercados-cotizaciones/noticias/4497884/12/12/El-Ibex-tiene-en-2013-vencimientos-de-deuda-por-116000-millones-.html


No sigais al flautista de hamelin


----------



## FranR (11 Ene 2013)

Que barbaridad como aguanta el IBEX!!!!!!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Ene 2013)

¿Sus podéis creer que no me ha entrado la orden del dax por 0.5 puntos? :XX:

11/01/2013	13:08	OTO	Alemania 30 (EUR 5 Mini Contrato)	-	Gráfico	E	-1	7725.6	12	N	35	Orden Límite modificada: QU7C58A5; Válido hasta que se cancele


----------



## iluminao (11 Ene 2013)

no entiendo mucho de economia, pero a mi lo que me flipa en la tele vendiendo ya el españa va bien o los medios de comunicacion con un 30% de paro, y esperate este 2013 a donde llegamos. 

por cierto dejo aqui un blog sobre la censura de los medios de comunicacion, Diseccionando a El País esta bastante bien la verdad.


----------



## FranR (11 Ene 2013)

iluminao dijo:


> no entiendo mucho de economia, pero a mi lo que me flipa en la tele vendiendo ya el españa va bien o los medios de comunicacion con un 30% de paro, y esperate este 2013 a donde llegamos.
> 
> por cierto dejo aqui un blog sobre la censura de los medios de comunicacion, Diseccionando a El País esta bastante bien la verdad.



Usted es un antipatriota y tal. No nos fastidie la fieshta, esto va parriba hoyga!!!!


----------



## iluminao (11 Ene 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Usted es un antipatriota y tal. No nos fastidie la fieshta, esto va parriba hoyga!!!!



que va, quien va a dudar de aznar, rajoy, botin o rodrigo rato, que asco dan los anarquistas de mierda, los antisistemas o los rojos :XX::XX: 

PD: visitar el blog es muy bueno.


----------



## bertok (11 Ene 2013)

Os lo recomiendo, interesante

Episode 391 &mdash; RT


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Ene 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Usted es un antipatriota y tal. No nos fastidie la fieshta, esto va parriba hoyga!!!!


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Ene 2013)

Joder

Se han pelado al elefante a tiras, han dejado los cascos y han vuelto a recoger los colmillos...

En una hora


----------



## donpepito (11 Ene 2013)

Nvax puede ser interesante para un dumpeo, es probable que veamos de nuevo los 1.20 ... dentro con media carga.


----------



## mataresfacil (11 Ene 2013)

Las gacelas se dan por satisfechas y vanden gamesas antes del cierre, a esperar la subasta.


----------



## mataresfacil (11 Ene 2013)

Señores, atentos al popular, parece que lo suben suavemente con mucho volumen, es un valor para tener en cuenta. Lo pongo en punto de mira para la semana que viene.


----------



## egarenc (11 Ene 2013)

Bueno, una pequeña e inocente gacela ha aguantado un -13% en Nokia y ha bajado esta mañana del valor con +4%...€Ponzi, no se si me atreveré de nuevo con este valor jeje. Por cierto, no se si aprenderé mucho de bolsa, pero a tener temple algo sí se aprende Por cierto, de las gamusinas también me he bajado en cuento he visto el +8%...un dia redondo, ahora solo falta que Dia mejore algo. Saludos.


----------



## ponzi (11 Ene 2013)

Desde un cafetillo del centro os mandamos saludos


----------



## atman (11 Ene 2013)

Bueee... un corto llevaba del Ibex y al final me lo saltaron casi al cierre. En el SP voy cargadito y de momento estoy de todos los colores, stops separados, no salgo de casa sin ellos. Pero listo. Iré cerrando según lo vea... A poder ser antes de que esté todo rojo...


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Ene 2013)

Offtopic....

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...laman-gordo-xbox-y-lia-parda.html#post8079225

Virgen santa


----------



## sr.anus (11 Ene 2013)

Coña marinera de entrar ayer en bme, salimos con buenas plusvis. La primera operacion del año. Gacela huevona


----------



## ponzi (11 Ene 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> Bueno, una pequeña e inocente gacela ha aguantado un -13% en Nokia y ha bajado esta mañana del valor con +4%...€Ponzi, no se si me atreveré de nuevo con este valor jeje. Por cierto, no se si aprenderé mucho de bolsa, pero a tener temple algo sí se aprende Por cierto, de las gamusinas también me he bajado en cuento he visto el +8%...un dia redondo, ahora solo falta que Dia mejore algo. Saludos.



Si se hacen un hueco en el mercado terminara remontando


----------



## Creditopropulsado (11 Ene 2013)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Ahora hacemos progreso.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (11 Ene 2013)

Por ahora estamos viendo como compañías value Intel... y alguna que otra porcina...

https://www.unience.com/product/NSM/INTC/financials


----------



## Creditopropulsado (11 Ene 2013)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Ahora hacemos progreso.



Hemos recibido un privado preguntando si estamos en el yate.

No, no estamos en ningún camarote.


----------



## atman (11 Ene 2013)

Generando dietas para pasar a fin de mes... yo voy dentro de un rato... a ver si me dejan ir tranquilo... que los yankies no se deciden...


----------



## donpepito (11 Ene 2013)

Soltadas las NVAxitas... ahora a la luuna!


----------



## atman (11 Ene 2013)

Para mí... Intel ha estado obsesionada con AMD y se ha olvidado de otros contendientes... Qualcomm o Samsung se han posicionado mejor en los nuevos dispositivos. Aún así, a diferecnia de Nokia, Intel no ha perdido el ritmo necesario para ponerse al día rápidamente, sólo precisan un ligero "toque". Además siguen dominando con diferencia muchas especialidades de negocio. Creo que la bajada que trae desde el año pasado tampoco está demasiado justificada por los resultados, sino por las amenazas que supone esa falta de reacción. Tal vez ya ha empezado el camino de vuelta hacia los 30 dólares. Pero visto lo visto, le quedaría una temporadita.


----------



## ponzi (11 Ene 2013)

atman dijo:


> Para mí... Intel ha estado obsesionada con AMD y se ha olvidado de otros contendientes... Qualcomm o Samsung se han posicionado mejor en los nuevos dispositivos. Aún así, a diferecnia de Nokia, Intel no ha perdido el ritmo necesario para ponerse al día rápidamente, sólo precisan un ligero "toque". Además siguen dominando con diferencia muchas especialidades de negocio. Creo que la bajada que trae desde el año pasado tampoco está demasiado justificada por los resultados, sino por las amenazas que supone esa falta de reacción. Tal vez ya ha empezado el camino de vuelta hacia los 30 dólares. Pero visto lo visto, le quedaría una temporadita.



Intel tiene excelentes ratios y margenes y lo mejor es que estan por encima de la media de los ultimos 5 a;os:


ROA 25%

ROE 27%

Margen bruto 62%

Margen neto 23%


Por otro lado han incrementado su valor contable y tienen programas de recompras de acciones lo cual ayuda a elevar el bpa mas rapido que el beneficio neto.

Fijaros en el grafico de los flujos de caja:

El flujo de operaciones no para de crecer y lo estan utilizando para invertir en el negocio


https://www.unience.com/product/NSM/INTC/financials


Esta junto con cocacola son los bme del mercado usano ya que reparten dividendos todos los trimestres.


Actualmente el payout de Intel es del 30%


Tienen 7500 mill de caja neta y valen 100.000 mill


----------



## Creditopropulsado (11 Ene 2013)

Con esto de los Gintoncis estamos así, flexibles


----------



## Creditopropulsado (11 Ene 2013)

Alcoa rozando los 9USDS


----------



## Creditopropulsado (11 Ene 2013)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Con esto de los Gintoncis estamos así, flexibles



*POR FAVOR*

Es que esto es un cachondeo. Lo del nombre creativo, ya es para quitarse el sombrero.

Pero, esta gente monte un fondo molón, en el que te cobra 1,1% anual, y además, dentro de sus primeras posiciones, compra *más fondos de su propia gestora* es la piramización hecha fondo.

Señor, que país...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Ene 2013)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Ahora hacemos progreso.



Nordic Mist?????

Reportado!


----------



## Creditopropulsado (11 Ene 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Nordic Mist?????
> 
> Reportado!



Que noooo, que es sólo la copa


----------



## ghkghk (11 Ene 2013)

sr.anus dijo:


> Coña marinera de entrar ayer en bme, salimos con buenas plusvis. La primera operacion del año. Gacela huevona



Me esta sorprendiendo hasta a mi...

Enviado desde mi GT-I8160 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## mfernama (11 Ene 2013)

donpepito dijo:


> Soltadas las NVAxitas... ahora a la luuna!



Usted avise cuando vayan a generar un big-ben tipo ARIAD :baba:


----------



## Creditopropulsado (11 Ene 2013)

bertok dijo:


> En rankia podrás encontrar fondos value a patadas y con track record excelente.



Que fondos value conoceís?


----------



## Tonto Simon (11 Ene 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Intel tiene excelentes ratios y margenes y lo mejor es que estan por encima de la media de los ultimos 5 a;os:
> 
> 
> ROA 25%
> ...



Si investiga un poco, esta compañia creo que es de las que le puede gustar
*Brookfield Infrastructure Partners*


----------



## bertok (11 Ene 2013)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Que fondos value conoceís?



Los hay a patadas.

Yo miro Bestinver y Carmignac.


----------



## Tonto Simon (11 Ene 2013)

atman dijo:


> Para mí... Intel ha estado obsesionada con AMD y se ha olvidado de otros contendientes... Qualcomm o Samsung se han posicionado mejor en los nuevos dispositivos. Aún así, a diferecnia de Nokia, Intel no ha perdido el ritmo necesario para ponerse al día rápidamente, sólo precisan un ligero "toque". Además siguen dominando con diferencia muchas especialidades de negocio. Creo que la bajada que trae desde el año pasado tampoco está demasiado justificada por los resultados, sino por las amenazas que supone esa falta de reacción. Tal vez ya ha empezado el camino de vuelta hacia los 30 dólares. Pero visto lo visto, le quedaría una temporadita.



Intel esta de bajon porque ya no podra vender como churros procesadores para PCS. Al igual que AMD. En cuanto a perder el ritmo, bueno, solo hay que ver quien fabrica los procesadores para smartphpnes y tablets...


----------



## Creditopropulsado (11 Ene 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Los hay a patadas.
> 
> Yo miro Bestinver y Carmignac.



Mmm, pero además de estos, conoceís alguno más?, o fondos que lo hayan hecho bien...

Carmignac es demasiado grande, y Bestinver mola mucho, pero por conocer nuevos horizontes...


----------



## atman (11 Ene 2013)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Que fondos value conoceís?



Quiere decir españoles... o... Bestinver probablemente sea de lo poco claramente declarado como value. Tal vez han tenido tiempos mejores, pero...

Fuera aparte de comprar acciones de Berkshire ($140k la acción clase A y unos $90 las clase B) tiene unos cuantos ETF, así de memoria SPRD tiene un value sobre el SP. Lego hay fondos de... pffff... MSC, Vanguard,.. yo que sé... oiga!! ::


----------



## bertok (11 Ene 2013)

Bastante interesante.

Con mejor nivel y mejor rollo que en Hispanistán.

[YOUTUBE]mKwedI3PU38[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Creditopropulsado (11 Ene 2013)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> Intel esta de bajon porque ya no podra vender como churros procesadores para PCS. Al igual que AMD. En cuanto a perder el ritmo, bueno, solo hay que ver quien fabrica los procesadores para smartphpnes y tablets...



Ya... pero por favor mira la cifra de ventas de Intel en comparación con los años anteriores...

https://www.unience.com/product/NSM/INTC/financials
https://www.unience.com/product/NSM/INTC/financials
https://www.unience.com/product/NSM/INTC/financials

No sé.

Con todas las tablets, los macs, los ipads, etc... al final los pcs yo creo que seguirán habiendo PC´s.

La gran mayoría del software para empresa está desarrollado en MSFT, y tendrán que correr en equipos preparados para ello...

Dell está en una situación muy parecida, y algunos fondos/sicavs la tienen en sus posis...

Está cotizando a EV/EBITD	4.31...


----------



## Creditopropulsado (11 Ene 2013)

atman dijo:


> Quiere decir españoles... o... Bestinver probablemente sea de lo poco claramente declarado como value. Tal vez han tenido tiempos mejores, pero...
> 
> Fuera aparte de comprar acciones de Berkshire ($140k la acción clase A y unos $90 las clase B) tiene unos cuantos ETF, así de memoria SPRD tiene un value sobre el SP. Lego hay fondos de... pffff... MSC, Vanguard,.. yo que sé... oiga!! ::



Pero... como puede haber un ETF Value?. No tiene sentido, no?

Es decir un ETF replica un índice, no?

Como consigues un etf value?


----------



## ponzi (11 Ene 2013)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> Si investiga un poco, esta compañia creo que es de las que le puede gustar
> *Brookfield Infrastructure Partners*




No me gusta como han incrementado la deuda ni el numero de acciones en circulacion no se si es por alguna razon.El endeudamiento parece excesivo


----------



## atman (11 Ene 2013)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Ya... pero por favor mira la cifra de ventas de Intel en comparación con los años anteriores...
> 
> https://www.unience.com/product/NSM/INTC/financials
> https://www.unience.com/product/NSM/INTC/financials
> ...



NO se olvide que w8 ya corre en plataformas distintas a la x286... la siguiente iteración del ssitema será probablemente multiplataforma 100%. Es casis seguro que ese será el siguiente gran esfuerzo...

Intel tiene la parte de conectividad que yo creo que sigue muy potente, redes, RAIDs, y todo tipo de controladores. Es cierto que tambien ahí tienen competencia. Pero la cartera que abarca es realmente fuerte. Tambien de servicios. En lado empresa yo creo que están muy fuertes. Y no veo porqué no podrían entrar en memorias, por ejemplo.


----------



## Tonto Simon (11 Ene 2013)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Ya... pero por favor mira la cifra de ventas de Intel en comparación con los años anteriores...
> 
> https://www.unience.com/product/NSM/INTC/financials
> https://www.unience.com/product/NSM/INTC/financials
> ...



Los margenes que tenian antes no son los de los chips baratos para smarts y tablets. Ni la competencia tampoco, antes con AMD era casi inexistente, ahora no. Al igual que Nokia han perdido el moat, que dice nuestro amigo Buffet. Me gusta mirar empresas que tienen potencial de crecimiento, a falta de mirar detalladamente, Intel tiene faena por delante.


----------



## bertok (11 Ene 2013)

Dejaros de mierdas y comprad bankias.

Ahí la tenéis, con una ampliación que diluirá el valor actual y cotizando por encima de 1.200 millones de aurelios :XX:

Que vengan ya los extraterrestres, por favor. 8:


----------



## atman (11 Ene 2013)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Pero... como puede haber un ETF Value?. No tiene sentido, no?
> 
> Es decir un ETF replica un índice, no?
> 
> Como consigues un etf value?



Un ETF no necesariamente tiene que replicar un índice, puede usarlo sólo como referecnia a batir.

Además, hay "índices value"... Yo tuve bastante tiempo estas...

IWD - iShares iShares Russell 1000 Value ETF (IWD) : Info. general

Y me gusta:

https://www.mfs.com/wps/portal/mfs/us-investor/products/mutual-funds/!ut/p/c5/04_SB8K8xLLM9MSSzPy8xBz9CP0os3j_QKNAf3MPIwN342BnAyMXE39j01BjQxdnY6B8JLK8j4UjUN7fLczbLMDA3dKQGN0GOICjAQHdfh75uan6BbmhEeWOiooATwzhuw!!/dl3/d3/L2dBISEvZ0FBIS9nQSEh/?productLineId=97&shareId=1&viewMode=characteristics&productId=473

Usted me dirá que hombre, que eso mucha estrategia "valor" no es... pero es cosa de ver resultados.

Consejo: ETF con liquidez suficiente, que más de uno se ha quedado pillado.


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Ene 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Dejaros de mierdas y comprad bankias.
> 
> Ahí la tenéis, con una ampliación que diluirá el valor actual y cotizando por encima de 1.200 millones de aurelios :XX:
> 
> Que vengan ya los extraterrestres, por favor. 8:


----------



## Tonto Simon (11 Ene 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> No me gusta como han incrementado la deuda ni el numero de acciones en circulacion no se si es por alguna razon.El endeudamiento parece excesivo



ienso:Si es cierto lo de la deuda,no me parecio tanta cuando la vi..


----------



## atman (11 Ene 2013)

Los yankies están de un tontorrón... ale! pal lunes...!

Acabaremos con un cirio verde... que verás... sea como sea... será el lunes...


----------



## juanfer (11 Ene 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Yo en grecia no.meteria ni un duro ahora con españa me andaria con cuidado. Entre la corrupcion reinos de taifas y calaña varia esto no puede acabar bien.Algunas noticias de hoy : 1)pujol investigado2)obligan al alcalde de la villa a poner la bandera española y el que es un listo la pone eso si una de los chinos de 10 cm 3)güemes salpicado por las privatizaciones de los hospitales madrileños 4)ni si quiera los del propio partido se respetan mirar como se tiran puyas entre ignacio gonzalez y rajoy por algo tan basico como el eu por receta 5)Capio intentando meter el diente en las privatizaciones6)las tv autonomicas cada dia gastan 7) los ayuntamientos estan descontrolados y la deuda no para de crecer ....En serio pensais que nos vamos a ir de rositas??Llego el momento de buscar activos refugio,el que tenga bonos que apreveche el momento y los venda.





ponzi dijo:


> Estaba siendo cinico Resulta muy gracioso oir a todos estos politicos hablar de liberalismo y gestion privada cuando en este pais eso es lo mismo que decir gestion privada financiazada con dinero publico por y para la casta. Si este es el futuro que nos espera ya nos pueden coger confesados




Aqui utilizan un neolenguaje, que significa gestion privada=me lo quedo.

Claro si dices que vas a quedarte el negocio de la sanidad suena mal, entonces dices que vas a privatizar el servicio. Asi con una gestión privada puedes colocar a quien te de la gana sin tener que hacer paripes, etc.

Hay cosas que una gestión privada es más eficiente que una pública, pero no todas. 

Pero viendo la honestidad de nuestros politicos, lo único que interesa es que no privatizen nada.


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Ene 2013)

¿rebaja de rating?

3,2,1...


----------



## ponzi (11 Ene 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Aqui utilizan un neolenguaje, que significa gestion privada=me lo quedo.
> 
> Claro si dices que vas a quedarte el negocio de la sanidad suena mal, entonces dices que vas a privatizar el servicio. Asi con una gestión privada puedes colocar a quien te de la gana sin tener que hacer paripes, etc.
> 
> ...



Es como regalarle un bidon de gasolina a un piromano no puede acabar bien.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (11 Ene 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ¿rebaja de rating?
> 
> 3,2,1...



A ver, que sigo esperando


----------



## Janus (11 Ene 2013)

Ahora llevo del curro y me queda un rato + sábado + domingo. Su puta madre.

Voy a echar una vistazo al cierre y comento algo que pueda interesarles.


----------



## Janus (12 Ene 2013)

*Gamesa*: bien aunque hubiera podido estar mejor. Es importante lo que está haciendo hacia arriba. Es bueno que le metan aún más volumen pero subiendo con velas verdes.

*SP*: creo que va a corregir al menos en las dos próximas velas. Desde luego que no es momento de meterse en largos donde está ahora.

*EUR/YEN*: muy burro lo que está haciendo y obviamente es lo que motiva las subidas importantes en el nikkei. Igual el cruce del euro con el american dollar.

*Barclays*: En 3,11 pounds se le puede meter un corto pero quizá no merezca la pena. Viene subiendo con una directriz alcista muy definida y confirmada que muy pronto (en días) ya estará a la altura de 2,8 pounds. La señal buena bajista sería perder esa directriz si bien tienen tanta pendiente de aceleración que muy posiblemente seguirá alcista pero reduciendo ese track. Recordemos que ha roto los 2,6 pounds que es un nivel ahora de muy fuerte soporte.

*A3*: Va derecha hacia la directriz bajista secular. Cuidado ahí.

*Alpha Natural Resources*: Como habíamos dicho finalmente cedió en el nivel importante de resistencia porque lo superó pero sin volumen. Es cierto que no la ha pillado nadie porque ha exigido un filtro muy muy amplio. El próximo ataque va a ser el bueno y ahí es dónde debe comenzar el ciclo alcista secular. Mientras que no pierda los 8,90, va todo bien.

*Apple*: Sigue débil porque no se suma a la algarabía alcista pero tampoco cede y eso es importante. El irse a los 600 dolares o más no está perdido ni mucho menos pero no merece la pena porque se acercan las fechas de presentación de resultados y ahí se puede marcar un velón de 60 puntos fácil. Dejarla correr y si pierde la línea clavicular, dadle con el mingo pero en toda la boca. Short everybody.

*Dendreon*: Ha respetado los 5 dolares como era lógico y en una sola vela se ha ido por encima de los 6 dolares y se estampana con la MM200. Ahí se juega el siguiente movimiento.


----------



## vmmp29 (12 Ene 2013)

Janus ¿cómo ves a Nokia? esta empezando a esta sobrecomprada (1h) hoy ha subido un 6% pero la mitad de la sesión se ha pasado clavada en 4.70-4.75, ni idea si acumulan más on empiezan a empapelar 

no la he tocado porque si el SP le da por corrigir.....


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Ene 2013)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> A ver, que sigo esperando



No hubo gol de Señor


----------



## Janus (12 Ene 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> Janus ¿cómo ves a Nokia? esta empezando a esta sobrecomprada (1h) hoy ha subido un 6% pero la mitad de la sesión se ha pasado clavada en 4.70-4.75, ni idea si acumulan más on empiezan a empapelar
> 
> no la he tocado porque si el SP le da por corrigir.....



Yo la sigo en cotización en euros. Sigue alcista. Previsible bandazos en ambos sentidos pero alcista de fondo.


----------



## ponzi (12 Ene 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Yo la sigo en cotización en euros. Sigue alcista. Previsible bandazos en ambos sentidos pero alcista de fondo.



El pelotazo de producirse sera en dolares, es como estar apalancado


----------



## Janus (12 Ene 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> El pelotazo de producirse sera en dolares, es como estar apalancado



Será igual o el arbitraje lo forzará.


----------



## Claca (12 Ene 2013)

Situación de mercado, caso SANTANDER:







Estos días leo en el hilo cierto nerviosismo e incertidumbre, así que por mi parte voy a intentar explicar un poco cuál es mi visión del mercado y el por qué durante estas semanas he dicho lo que he dicho, ya sea acertado o no.

En primer lugar, considerar que mi único objetivo en bolsa es ganar dinero, pero mucho antes que eso lo que siempre haré es poner todo mi empeño en evitar perderlo, aunque ello a veces suponga dejar de ganar. Si no puedo acotar el riesgo, por ejemplo, al no detectar objetivos fiables o puntos de salida adecuados, simplemente me abstengo de entrar. Dicho esto, vayamos al gráfico del pricipal valor fetiche del foro.

A finales de verano del 2011 hasta marzo de 2012, se puede ver como la cotización entró en un movimiento lateral que coincidía con el IBEX en el rango de los 7500-8.800 puntos apróximadamente. Durante este periodo fueron muchos los que se atrevieron a entrar compradores pensando que el mercado todavía apuntaba a subidas debido a la tranquilidad aparente en las bolsas y la ausencia de miedo entre los inversores. Ello llevó a un fulminante episodio de histeria en verano del 2012 en el que nuevamente se nos decía que la salida del euro era inminente y que la prima de riesgo sería la primera astronauta en llegar a Marte debido al despegue que efectuó, pero sin embargo lo que pasó es que tras unos meses de enormes sustos y acondicionamiento negativo, las bolsas formaron un suelo consolidado al romper de nuevo los 7.000 puntos. Si os acordáis, dije que aunque nos sorprendiera -de hecho precisamente por ello-, tocaba cambiar de chip y pensar en los 8.000.

El guión entonces pasaba a ser subir hasta ahí, y poco a poco a medida que se subía fueron sonando mucho los 8.400-600, cosa que compartí, pero ya llegados a los 8.200 puntos con las bolsas haciendo el tonto el mercado hizo un amago más o menos generalizado de giro a la baja, si bien pasaba una cosa: el sentimiento no acompañaba, porque tras acercarnos a las resistencias empezamos a recelar de la continuidad de las subidas. Este hecho me llevó a aclarar que era vital para el giro no recuperar los 7.900 del IBEX y 7.250 en DAX, porque de otra forma el escenario de caídas quedaría anulado. En el gráfico se ve la trampa bajista que se formó en casi todos los índices y principales valores.

Con el giro, pues, anulado, fui el primero en comentar que tocaba pensar nuevamente en subidas, por eso que tras un movimiento fallido solía pasar lo contrario de lo incialmente previsto, pero que tampoco podíamos tener en mente un cambio de escenario de fondo, es decir, lo suyo era volver a recordar esos 8.400-8.600 que con la calma ayudarían a formar un techo a medida que el sentimiento cambiase. Y vaya si cambió.

El caso es que mientras se llegaba a los 8.400 se activaban una serie de objetivos alcistas de envergadura, como se aprecia por la aparición de segundos impulsos en la canalización señalada y, no obstante, sugerí salir preventivamente, al ver que se alcanzaban los objetivos más fiables. ¿Por qué pensé en salir entonces, si el gráfico decía que todavía todo estaba OK?

Tuve en mente tres cosas. La primera, que comentaba al principio del post, es que antes de ganar dinero, va no perderlo, y da la triste casualidad que casi toda la gente compró a precios muy cercanos al punto de ruptura de la resistencia y, por lo tanto, activación del segundo impulso. Un stop adecuado situaría nuevamente la cartera en pérdidas, justo cuando acababa de ponerse en verde. Este es un criterio discutible, pero hay que tener en cuenta que la mayor parte de esas compras, que aguantaron muchos puntos en contra, estaban mal efectuadas desde un principio, de forma que si existía la posibibilidad de salir en verde y dejar de sufrir (que para muchos inversores era así), valía la pena largar las acciones.

La segunda, el sentimiento, pues luego de un verano agitado en el que casi daba miedo quedarse abierto el fin de semana, ahora todo el mundo se anima a intentar alguna que otra escaramuza, aún cuando el mercado lleva una subida impresionante a sus espaldas. Alerta roja, que aquí ya ha cambiado algo importante.

Por último, y esto ya es un criterio de análisis del gráfico, la verticalidad de la estructura alcista, que precisamente por ser bastante pronunciada podría quedar fácilmente comprometida por la aparición de volatilidad en las duras resistencias en las que estamos con los característicos movimientos rápidos y de envergadura que conlleva y que podrían romper la directriz.

Considerando estos puntos expuestos, que es imposible determinar cuál será el máximo del precio antes del giro y que las dilataciones existen, personalmente he preferido ser prudente y recomendar estar ya al margen a pesar de las enormes perspectivas pepónicas que se advierten. Aún en un supuesto alcista -que no confirmo-, pienso que primero tocaría una corrección que dejaría más recorrido por abajo que por arriba, por lo que mi posición, aunque pueda estar equivocada, tiene cierta lógica.

Claca out.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (12 Ene 2013)

. 
Chicos, levántense, que alguien dejó por aqui una master class de swing trading y nos pilló a todos en la cama.


----------



## LoboDeMar (12 Ene 2013)

Hasta los mismisimos ejjjs del broker naranja. No cobran custodia, no muerden los dividendos, etc. pero la operativa que ofrecen es demigrantísima: tarifas por operar cambiantes y cada vez mas caras, ausencia de stops fuera de ejpain (tu eres el stop), logout a los 5 minutos...

Todo muy "gratis" y tal, sí, pero muy muy limitado.

¿Alguna alternativa algo mejor, algo mas "potente" y no mucho mas cara?


----------



## LoboDeMar (12 Ene 2013)

¿Cómo veis a Basf, Bayern, Philips y Siemens? ¿Valhallas gacelianos?


----------



## bertok (12 Ene 2013)

Os recomiendo su lectura y tras una seria reflexion, volved a leerlo.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ac-entran-juego-cambio-preferentes-bonos.html

Guanos dias y tal


----------



## creative (12 Ene 2013)

El que tenga algo de plusvalias ya tarda en salir, el camino a los 6.000 esta al caer, la artimaña de lmitar los intereses de los depositos, es un intento de evitar algo el socabon.


----------



## mataresfacil (12 Ene 2013)

A estas alturas de pelicula todo el mundo espera una correccion en los indices, y espera una correccion fuerte, puede ser, pero tambien puede activarse una segunda trampa bajista para que salten algunos stop y las gacelas suelten papel antes del siguiente impulso alcista.

De momento no hay ningun indicio en el mercado, Bertok a parte, de que las cosas van mal, y si se produce la correcion sera mas por el propio sentimiento de los apostadores que por un motivo concreto.

De momento no creo que los vayan a bajar, necesitan muchas mas gacelas para, de verdad, meter la tijera, hay que tener en cuenta que los animalitos acaban de aparecer timidamente en la pradera y que todavia no hay ni de lejos el dinero de hervivoros que se necesita para una sacudida en condiciones, ademas una correcion a la baja ahora ahuyentaria a esas gacelas que, con unos tipos ridiculos en los bancos, ven el dorado en los valores del IBEX.

Mi sentimiento de mercado, disfruten de la subida y los SL no demasiado ajustados para la posible correccion que se pueda dar. Es momento de estar dentro mas que fuera.


----------



## ponzi (12 Ene 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Será igual o el arbitraje lo forzará.



Los 3 dias que estuve dentro en $ la volatilidad y subida fue mayor principalmente por el tipo de cambio.A lp si que es verdad que habra arbitraje


----------



## egarenc (12 Ene 2013)

LoboDeMar dijo:


> Hasta los mismisimos ejjjs del broker naranja. No cobran custodia, no muerden los dividendos, etc. pero la operativa que ofrecen es demigrantísima: tarifas por operar cambiantes y cada vez mas caras, ausencia de stops fuera de ejpain (tu eres el stop), logout a los 5 minutos...
> 
> Todo muy "gratis" y tal, sí, pero muy muy limitado.
> 
> ¿Alguna alternativa algo mejor, algo mas "potente" y no mucho mas cara?



Selfbank es tu amigo, comisiones mas baratas y el trading center esta muy bien, sobretodo comparado con ing...yo ya he migrado


----------



## Tonto Simon (12 Ene 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> Selfbank es tu amigo, comisiones mas baratas y el trading center esta muy bien, sobretodo comparado con ing...yo ya he migrado



Clicktrade, nada de comisiones por nada. 0,08 % de comision incl canones, lo que significa que con una subida de un 0,16 % ya estas en ganancias, 8€ minimo. La cuenta es omnibus, eso si, pero es española, y estan registrados en la CNMV por lo que te cubre el FOGAIN..
0,12% para mercados extranjeros, minimo 15 €/$. tiempo real gratis si haces 4 operaciiones al mes. Plataforma bastante usable y ademas te regalan un libro a ti y a quien te haya recomendado Clicktrade, que en este caso soy yo


----------



## bertok (12 Ene 2013)

mataresfacil dijo:


> A estas alturas de pelicula todo el mundo espera una correccion en los indices, y espera una correccion fuerte, puede ser, pero tambien puede activarse una segunda trampa bajista para que salten algunos stop y las gacelas suelten papel antes del siguiente impulso alcista.
> 
> De momento no hay ningun indicio en el mercado, Bertok a parte, de que las cosas van mal, y si se produce la correcion sera mas por el propio sentimiento de los apostadores que por un motivo concreto.
> 
> ...



Hoija, la situación es dramática para buena parte de la población.
 
No se va a salvar ni diox que tenga deudas. Con tiempo lo verá 8:

Los mercados, ¿son interesantes?

- Crecen a base de inyectar papelotes falsos que cada vez valen menos (menos riqueza).

- Tu dinero y tus plusvalías está trabajando para Tontoro & Cia

Pocas operaciones estoy haciendo y si fuera un poco más serio no haría ninguna 8:

No olvides comprar todo. Estos precios no se volverán a ver en décadas y si tienes algún problema siempre lo podrás vender ::

Suerte


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Ene 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Os recomiendo su lectura y tras una seria reflexion, volved a leerlo.
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ac-entran-juego-cambio-preferentes-bonos.html
> 
> Guanos dias y tal



Mire, sin leerlo me lo imagino:








Luego edito pararecoger el owned cuando lo lea.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Ene 2013)

Pues eso, rapadito al cero a los ahorros.

HDLGP.

Thanks Bertok.

Vamos a ir moviendo la otra mitad de los ahorros lejos de estos HDLGP.


----------



## sr.anus (12 Ene 2013)

Feliz sabado

[YOUTUBE]i8m2ezsiA2U[/YOUTUBE]


P.D El video podria tener contenido inapropiado


----------



## Janus (12 Ene 2013)

Claca dijo:


> Situación de mercado, caso SANTANDER:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maestro, quedan días y son pocos para que haya una corrección. No se trata de adivinarlo así que tranquilamente esperamos a que se vea la señal.

Ojos antes que cerebro.

Esta semana ha sido increíblemente fácil ganar mucho dinero. Esto no es así normalmente por lo que vendrá una corrección que ponga las cosas en su sitio.
-Algunos devolverán sus plusvis al mercado aplicando la máxima de que las plusvis suelen ser un crédito al mercado.
-Algunos mantendrán sus plusvis porque han sido prudentes.


----------



## bertok (12 Ene 2013)

sr.anus dijo:


> Feliz sabado
> 
> [YOUTUBE]i8m2ezsiA2U[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



joder la morenaza en el buga blanco y con musiquita de nervo ::


----------



## bertok (12 Ene 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Pues eso, rapadito al cero a los ahorros.
> 
> HDLGP.
> 
> ...



No seas cagón, compra acciones !!!!! que se acaban !!!!!. Estos precios no los volverás a ver en décadas 8:


----------



## TenienteDan (12 Ene 2013)

sr.anus dijo:


> Feliz sabado
> 
> P.D* El video podria tener contenido inapropiado*



Nos arriesgaremos XD


----------



## Janus (12 Ene 2013)

bertok dijo:


> joder la morenaza en el buga blanco y con musiquita de nervo ::



Tú sí que sabes, baby.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Ene 2013)

bertok dijo:


> No seas cagón, compra acciones !!!!! que se acaban !!!!!. *Estos precios no los volverás a ver en décadas* 8:




De eso no hay dudas amigo Bertok, no hay duda. :fiufiu: :fiufiu:


----------



## bertok (12 Ene 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> De eso no hay dudas amigo Bertok, no hay duda. :fiufiu: :fiufiu:



Catastrofista ::

Ponte en youtube unos videos recientes de De Guanos y sal a gastar, cohones.


----------



## Janus (12 Ene 2013)

Estamos en un momento en el que no va a haber lateral y habrá un movimiento direccional muy relevante. Si es hacia arriba o hacia abajo .... se verá.

Por qué digo que "muy relevante"?.

Escenario alcista: Muchos valores están comenzando a subir de manera impresionante (Nokia, Prisa, ....). Si el mercado tiene continuidad aunque no sea con mucha fuerza, a nivel de valores específicos para tradear, habrá oportunidades excepcionales.

Escenario bajista: Muchos valores se han adelantado en sus subidas. Si se pone el mercado bajista, estos valores van a dividir de forma muy rápida.

Los dados sobre la mesa, quién apuesta?.

*Les daré algunas pistas los próximos días*. Recuerden, carbón y solares son muy importantes. La tecnología de momento en stand by.


----------



## LoboDeMar (12 Ene 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> Selfbank es tu amigo, comisiones mas baratas y el trading center esta muy bien, sobretodo comparado con ing...yo ya he migrado





Tonto Simon dijo:


> Clicktrade, nada de comisiones por nada. 0,08 % de comision incl canones, lo que significa que con una subida de un 0,16 % ya estas en ganancias, 8€ minimo. La cuenta es omnibus, eso si, pero es española, y estan registrados en la CNMV por lo que te cubre el FOGAIN..
> 0,12% para mercados extranjeros, minimo 15 €/$. tiempo real gratis si haces 4 operaciiones al mes. Plataforma bastante usable y ademas te regalan un libro a ti y a quien te haya recomendado Clicktrade, que en este caso soy yo



¡Gracias a los dos! Ahora me dejais con el corazon dividido. ¿Cuál veis mejor para 12-24 ops / año pequeñitas y rapidas? La idea es un poco de Hit & Run y tratar de juntar unas miguitas. 




Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Pues eso, rapadito al cero a los ahorros.
> 
> HDLGP.
> 
> ...



¡Ahí lasdao! Aunque sea gol de Señor y tal mira mi firma. Antes les pego fuego a los ahorros, putas y barcos aparte, que dejar que me los succionen abierta o arteramente. Sólo quieren nuestros "Julios" estos castos.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Ene 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Catastrofista ::
> 
> Ponte en youtube unos videos recientes de De Guanos y sal a gastar, cohones.



He abierto media posición de calzoncillos en rebajas. El resto lo usaré para piramidar si baja el precio. No hay comisiones y el precio dudo que suba a CP.


----------



## grillo35 (12 Ene 2013)

En cuanto los mercados vuelvan a las andadas con los PIGS, especialmente con la parte de la E, que han estado escondiendo mas porqueria bajo la alfombra durante meses con la ayuda de Mr. Dragui, van a llover ostias como panes de nuevo.::

Antes se pilla a un cojo que a un mentiroso...


----------



## Tonto Simon (12 Ene 2013)

LoboDeMar dijo:


> ¡Gracias a los dos! Ahora me dejais con el corazon dividido. ¿Cuál veis mejor para 12-24 ops / año pequeñitas y rapidas? La idea es un poco de Hit & Run y tratar de juntar unas miguitas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bertok (12 Ene 2013)

Se habla habitualmente de palabros como impago, ....

El Tesoro nos coloca... con xito - LLENO DE ENERGA - Cotizalia.com


----------



## bertok (12 Ene 2013)

Los acuerdos del fiscal Cliff bien explicados

[YOUTUBE]x_3ty8k1ZgY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## egarenc (12 Ene 2013)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> LoboDeMar dijo:
> 
> 
> > ¡Gracias a los dos! Ahora me dejais con el corazon dividido. ¿Cuál veis mejor para 12-24 ops / año pequeñitas y rapidas? La idea es un poco de Hit & Run y tratar de juntar unas miguitas.
> ...


----------



## Tonto Simon (12 Ene 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> Tonto Simon dijo:
> 
> 
> > no me jodas! y eso donde lo pone, que no lo he visto yo en sus tarifas? a mi nunca me lo han cobrado.....creo. A continuación extracto:
> ...


----------



## bertok (12 Ene 2013)

Abstenerse los sensibles ::

Economía Directa 11-01-2013 Operación salvar a la casta en mp3 (11/01 a las 11:21:32) 01:11:47 1698294 - iVoox


----------



## egarenc (12 Ene 2013)

joder, si que lo esconden bien, que cabr. Ahora que pienso, nunca me ha saltado un stop, por eso no me lo han cobrado, claro.


----------



## ponzi (12 Ene 2013)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> ......




Para 12-14 operaciones al año es mejor comprar negocios globales y solidos y si están a buen preecio mejor. Hay un sistema que use este verano y que para negocios excelentes de probada reputacion no esta mal y es el modelo de grenblatt, consiste en comparar los Roas con los per, asi consigues un listado de negocios excelentes y a buen precio de forma comparativa.Luego ya se puede mirar la evolución de la deuda o como funcilona el cashflow pero de primeras la criba qu hace es bastante buena.Una posibilidad es coger las carteras de buffet y bestinver y utilizar este sistema.


http://www.amazon.es/peque%C3%B1o-libro-mercado-Gestion-Conocimiento/dp/8496627209


----------



## ponzi (12 Ene 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Para 12-14 operaciones al año es mejor comprar negocios globales y solidos y si están buen preecio mejor. Hay un sistema que use este verano y que para negocios excelentes de probada reputacion no esta mal y es el modelo de grenblatt, consiste en comparar los Roas con los per, asi consigues un listado de negocios excelentes y a buen precio de forma comparativa.Luego ya se puede mirar la evolución de la deuda o como funcilona el cashflow pero de primeras la criba qu hace es bastante buena.Una posibilidad es coger las carteras de buffet y bestinver y utilizar este sistema.
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.es/pequeño-libro-mercado-Gestion-Conocimiento/dp/8496627209




Rallo en esta pagina lo explica muy bien:

http://labolsayeconomia.blogspot.com.es/2008/05/puede-un-libro-batir-al-mercado.html


----------



## Tonto Simon (12 Ene 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Rallo en esta pagina lo explica muy bien:
> 
> La Bolsa y Economía: ¿Puede un libro batir al mercado?



No se si conoces esta herramienta, es muy util para hacer busquedas segun el criterio que necesites...
Stock Screener - Overview


----------



## j.w.pepper (12 Ene 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Rallo en esta pagina lo explica muy bien:
> 
> La Bolsa y Economía: ¿Puede un libro batir al mercado?



Me parece bastante interesante y sobre todo sencillo lo que comenta en el blog, además los conceptos ROA y PER son muy fáciles de comprender. Quizás lo dificil es mantener una disciplina, la mentalidad de largo plazo, hecharle un par de esos sin que nos influencia psicológicamente el tema de las bajadas que se puedan producir durante un determinado tiempo. Es la misma filosofía que debe tener alguien que invierte en metales preciosos. Habría que "currelarse" la lista y elaborar el ranking de empresas y supongo que lo mejor será tener en cuenta empresas globales. Las del IBEX y el continuo por lo que os llevo leyendo este mes ha habido muy buenas oportunidades especulativamente hablando, y un señor que parece un profeta por aquí a dado muy buenos consejos, sin embargo a L/P, no sé, no sé. Quizás Duro Felguera, Técnicas Reunidas, parece que tienen buenos fundamentales, otras como Gamesa dependerá en el L/P de que cambien totalmente la filosofía empresarial, empresas que no dependan demasiado del mercado español - y no me refiero a SAN o TEL -.


----------



## ponzi (12 Ene 2013)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> No se si conoces esta herramienta, es muy util para hacer busquedas segun el criterio que necesites...
> Stock Screener - Overview



Tiene buena pinta pero casi todos los valores que salen son de usa o china. No se de donde harán el volcado pero en alguna empresas los ratios están mal, pero como criba puede estar bien.


----------



## ponzi (12 Ene 2013)

j.w.pepper dijo:


> Me parece bastante interesante y sobre todo sencillo lo que comenta en el blog, además los conceptos ROA y PER son muy fáciles de comprender. Quizás lo dificil es mantener una disciplina, la mentalidad de largo plazo, hecharle un par de esos sin que nos influencia psicológicamente el tema de las bajadas que se puedan producir durante un determinado tiempo. Es la misma filosofía que debe tener alguien que invierte en metales preciosos. Habría que "currelarse" la lista y elaborar el ranking de empresas y supongo que lo mejor será tener en cuenta empresas globales. Las del IBEX y el continuo por lo que os llevo leyendo este mes ha habido muy buenas oportunidades especulativamente hablando, y un señor que parece un profeta por aquí a dado muy buenos consejos, sin embargo a L/P, no sé, no sé. Quizás Duro Felguera, Técnicas Reunidas, parece que tienen buenos fundamentales, otras como Gamesa dependerá en el L/P de que cambien totalmente la filosofía empresarial, empresas que no dependan demasiado del mercado español - y no me refiero a SAN o TEL -.



Este verano hice una tabla bastante completa pero no la tengo aqui. La que si tengo a mano es la que estaba haciendo hace como 2/3 meses aunque esta a medias y ya no seria valida ya que a la vez que se mueve el mercado el per también pero sirve para que te hagas una idea.


----------



## LoboDeMar (12 Ene 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Este verano hice una tabla bastante completa pero no la tengo aqui. La que si tengo a mano es la que estaba haciendo hace como 2/3 meses aunque esta a medias y ya no seria valida ya que a la vez que se mueve el mercado el per también pero sirve para que te hagas una idea.





Vaya, vaya, vaya...
Veo a Henkel y a Bayern. Bien.


----------



## LoboDeMar (12 Ene 2013)

Por cierto, no he leido nada por aquí de lo del gobierno chino y los dividendos.
Si finalmente lo hacen, puede ser la rehostiaputa, no?
Yo me plantearía muy seriamente llevarme para allá un buen puñado de eurípides...


----------



## ponzi (12 Ene 2013)

LoboDeMar dijo:


> Vaya, vaya, vaya...
> Veo a Henkel y a Bayern. Bien.



Si a mi me gustan mucho.La eleccion de las empresas es una cuestion personal.Cuanto mas grande hagas la lista mas eficiente sera.Solo una apreciacion el roa es cuanto gana una empresa en funcion de sus activos,este ratio para blackrock y bme no es real ya que dentro de su balance hay activos que negocian que no tienen en propiedad y parece que el negocio es menos eficiente de lo que en realidad es.En su momento no me di cuenta.Asi que deberian estar mas arriba en la lista sobre todo bme.


----------



## ponzi (12 Ene 2013)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Os llegaría el regalo con algo de retraso, pero os llegó no..?? :rolleye:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/showthread.php?t=379181


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Ene 2013)

*LOL mortal!*

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...construir-estrella-de-muerte.html#post8085780


----------



## Tonto Simon (12 Ene 2013)

LoboDeMar dijo:


> Por cierto, no he leido nada por aquí de lo del gobierno chino y los dividendos.
> Si finalmente lo hacen, puede ser la rehostiaputa, no?
> Yo me plantearía muy seriamente llevarme para allá un buen puñado de eurípides...



¿De que va eso?


----------



## Janus (12 Ene 2013)

[YOUTUBE]QOowQeKyNkQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tonto Simon (12 Ene 2013)

He estado leyendo cosas muy buenas de Unilever, al parecer tiene una prevision de crecimiento de un 15/20% en los paises emergentes. He dejado todo este tipo de empresas para cuando venga el catacrash, que sera el momento de comprarlas..


----------



## LoboDeMar (12 Ene 2013)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> ¿De que va eso?



Haciendo zapping mientras conducía oí la noticia.Fueron pocos segundos y apenas entraron en detalles: El gobierno chino iba a obligar, o estaba estudiando obligar, no recuerdo, a las empresas del índice de Shangai a tener que destinar el 30% de su beneficio anual a pagar dividendos. Era algo así.

La voz de la gacela que habita en mi me dijo: "¡¡¡AhíVaLaHostiaPuta!!!", pero veo que la noticia ha pasado un poco desapercibida en general.

Googleando un poco, he aquí la info:



Bloomberg dijo:


> *China to Encourage Dividend Payouts to Lure Investors*
> 
> 
> <cite class="byline"> By Bloomberg News - Jan 8, 2013 8:19 AM GMT+0100 </cite>
> ...



Fuente: Bloomberg.

Vaya tela estos chinos...
Si encima de que la fiscalidad de los dividendos allí es masmolante, les meten esta "recomendación", no sé yo la que puede liarse...

¿Cómo lo véis?


----------



## Silenciosa (12 Ene 2013)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> He estado leyendo cosas muy buenas de Unilever, al parecer tiene una prevision de crecimiento de un 15/20% en los paises emergentes. He dejado todo este tipo de empresas para cuando venga el catacrash, que sera el momento de comprarlas..



En un trabajo anterior coincídí con un exdirectivo de Unilever.

Por lo que contaba parece una empresa sólida y bastante seria.


----------



## LoboDeMar (12 Ene 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Para 12-14 operaciones al año es mejor comprar negocios globales y solidos y si están a buen preecio mejor. Hay un sistema que use este verano y que para negocios excelentes de probada reputacion no esta mal y es el modelo de grenblatt, consiste en comparar los Roas con los per, asi consigues un listado de negocios excelentes y a buen precio de forma comparativa.Luego ya se puede mirar la evolución de la deuda o como funcilona el cashflow pero de primeras la criba qu hace es bastante buena.Una posibilidad es coger las carteras de buffet y bestinver y utilizar este sistema.
> 
> 
> El pequeño libro que bate al mercado Gestion Conocimiento: Amazon.es: Joel Greenblatt: Libros





ponzi dijo:


> Rallo en esta pagina lo explica muy bien:
> 
> La Bolsa y Economía: ¿Puede un libro batir al mercado?



Oh la la, muy integuesante.

A falta de profundizar más, la primera duda que me viene: aunque esté orientado al LP, ¿tiene este sistema algún mecanismo para detectar caídas más o menos prolongadas en el tiempo, "grandes desastres" (también a LP) o algo similar? Si no lo tiene ¿cómo intentar protegerse?


----------



## ponzi (13 Ene 2013)

LoboDeMar dijo:


> Oh la la, muy integuesante.
> 
> A falta de profundizar más, la primera duda que me viene: aunque esté orientado al LP, ¿tiene este sistema algún mecanismo para detectar caídas más o menos prolongadas en el tiempo, "grandes desastres" (también a LP) o algo similar? Si no lo tiene ¿cómo intentar protegerse?



Si compras buenos negocios (alto roa) a bajos precios y lo haces muchas veces lo normal es que tu cartera obtenga una buena rentabilidad.Con este sistema detectas grandes caidas como paso este verano y si ya conoces un poco la empresa y sigues la evolucion de algunas magnitudes (deuda,facturacion,margenes,mercados...) pues ya es mas dificil que pierdas tu dinero que para mi es lo mas importante


----------



## Tonto Simon (13 Ene 2013)

LoboDeMar dijo:


> Oh la la, muy integuesante.
> 
> A falta de profundizar más, la primera duda que me viene: aunque esté orientado al LP, ¿tiene este sistema algún mecanismo para detectar caídas más o menos prolongadas en el tiempo, "grandes desastres" (también a LP) o algo similar? Si no lo tiene ¿cómo intentar protegerse?



Pues asi a bote pronto se me ocurren las opciones. Con ellas puedes decidir el % de riesgo que quieres correr. Si esperas un mercado alcista CALL y si esperas uno bajista PUT.


----------



## ponzi (13 Ene 2013)

Silenciosa dijo:


> En un trabajo anterior coincídí con un exdirectivo de Unilever.
> 
> Por lo que contaba parece una empresa sólida y bastante seria.



Unilever es de Procter lo mismo que pepsi de coca cola salvo por una salvedad no se porque motivo pero los ratios de rentabilidad con la crisis han caído menos en Unilever, igual es una cuestión de tamaño.


----------



## ponzi (13 Ene 2013)

http://www.rankia.com/blog/ganaindices/732779-procter-gamble-vs-unilever-cual-mejor


A estos precios prefiero unilever además tiene menos deuda.


----------



## ponzi (13 Ene 2013)

De usa yo creo que una de las mejores apuestas de Buffet ha sido la de Ibm, es una de las empresas con mayor rendimiento del capital y que ha contado con varios premios nobel.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iw0QRPwWij0&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## ponzi (13 Ene 2013)

Para visualizar el futuro hay que entender el pasado


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Udg3m5I1qE&feature=youtube_gdata_player

¿Donde se pueden ver las patentes de una empresa?Es mosqueante que ibm nunca hace publicidad y en2012 fue la empresa que mas patentes registro del mundo por encima incluso de samsung


----------



## Caronte el barquero (13 Ene 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Para visualizar el futuro hay que entender el pasado
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Udg3m5I1qE&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> ...



Por empresa no sé, por patentes aquí.

US Patent Full-Text Database Boolean Search


----------



## ponzi (13 Ene 2013)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Por empresa no sé, por patentes aquí.
> 
> US Patent Full-Text Database Boolean Search



http://www.elmundo.es/elmundo/2012/01/12/navegante/1326363253.html

Ojo al dato....simulación del sistema cognitivo del cortex cerebral : Eso no es IA?

http://mundocontact.com/ibm-rompe-r...campaign=ibm-rompe-record-de-patentes-en-2012


Menudo Bluechip


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F6dbAxhPStM&feature=youtube_gdata_player


Llevan décadas liderando la lista de patentes registradas,no quiero ni imaginarme su departamento de I+D


----------



## ponzi (13 Ene 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> http://www.elmundo.es/elmundo/2012/01/12/navegante/1326363253.html
> 
> Ojo al dato....simulación del sistema cognitivo del cortex cerebral : Eso no es IA?
> 
> ...





Buffet esta a 167,18$


----------



## ponzi (13 Ene 2013)

Anda lo que acabo de encontrar

https://www.unience.com/product/NSM/MSFT/financials

Microsoft tiene mas de 50000 mill de caja neta. Actualmente tiene un per de 13 pero si contamos su caja nos vamos a un per de 9-10.

De lo mejorcito que estoy encontrando en usa:

Microsoft
Sothebys
Conocophillips
IBM
Coca-cola


Y luego con algunas dudas

Cisco
Intel
Dell
Wells fargo
Bank new york of mellon


----------



## Tonto Simon (13 Ene 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Anda lo que acabo de encontrar
> 
> https://www.unience.com/product/NSM/MSFT/financials
> 
> ...



Yo en tecnologia evitaria a los gigantes como IBM, DELL,...Para mi gusto son tan gigantes que suelen reaccionar tarde a los cambios, sus estructuras son pesadas..Prefiero empresas como cocacola, disney,p&G,unilever...Por mucho que pienso no se me ocurre ninguna amezaza a sus negocios, y como dice Buffet elige compañias que ni el mas tonto de sus ejecutivos sea capaz de dirigir mal. Tambien me gusta mucho Diageo


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Ene 2013)

Ostras puta cobran más los basureros en Graná que un ingeniero en USA!!!



Spoiler



_Los sueldos medios de los trabajadores de Inagra, en las nóminas de 2012, han sido de 34.585 euros sin contar el plus de antigüedad, que en la mayoría de los casos es de un 29% del salario base. Un conductor de noche cobra en Granada 35.859 euros brutos al año, sin antigüedad. Si se le añade este concepto, que en la mayoría de los casos es de un 36% del salario base, la cantidad anual es de *39.072 euros*:o, repartidos en 16 pagas. De forma líquida, con los impuestos ya retirados, el sueldo de un conductor es de 1.967 euros mensuales, pero cuenta con 16 pagas, dos más de lo habitual en la administración y la mayoría de las empresas. En el caso de los peones de recogida y limpieza, las cantidad son más bajas. Un trabajador básico, el peón de limpieza de día, cobra 27.498 euros sin antigüedad. Si se le añade el concepto, que para este colectivo es de una media del 29% del salario base, su sueldo es de 29.976 euros. A su casas, ya pagados los impuestos se lleva 1.463 euros mensuales, en 16 pagas, aunque las extras son más bajas. El peón de recogida, que trabaja de noche, cobra algo más, 31.119 euros sin antigüedad. Con ese concepto, sube a 35.172 brutos. Su mensualidad líquida es de 1.711 euros y también con 16 pagas

Si tenemos en cuenta las percepciones de otras ciudades, como Jaén, que es la que sigue en cantidades a Granada, la diferencia es de casi 13.000 euros de sueldo medio. En Jaén, la media salarial es de 21.221 euros. En Almería, con la antigüedad incluida, la media es de 33.105 euros, pero con ese plus en Granada, media supera los 37.000 euros. En Oviedo, son casi 15.000 euros de diferencia anual en favor de los granadinos, casi igual que lo ocurre en Albacete. Málaga y Sevilla son ciudades con mayor numero de habitantes y los sueldos son similares a los de Granada.
La huelga de los basureros granadinos tiene dos grandes caballos de batalla, los sueldos, que la empresa quiere rebajar en algo más de un 2,5%, según la última propuesta presentada el viernes y rechazada por el comité de empresa, las horas de trabajo semanal, que en este momento es de 35 horas y la propuesta empresarial quiere elevarlas a 37,5 de lunes a sábados, y los descansos. En la actualidad, los trabajadores de Inagra, por trabajar de lunes a sábados, *disponen de 48 días laborables de descanso además de los 31 de vacaciones*. La propuesta inicial de la empresa era de rebajar el número de días en 18, y la última propuesta se quedaba en 10, y los otros ocho compensarlos a razón de una hora semanal de trabajo los lunes.._




Los 'basureros' de Granada estn entre los mejores pagados de Espaa. Ideal

¿Estamos locos o que?

¿No quieren bajarse un 2.5%? Supongo que será una errata, si habría que bajar el sueldo un 25%!!! ¿48 días laborables +31 de vacaciones? Normal que hagan huelga....:ouch:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Ene 2013)

Otro sello se abre:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/382881-uffffffff-no-hay-dinero-mi-entorno-entro-bolsa-semana-pasada.html

*I've seen white walkers in the Alpujarras*


----------



## bertok (13 Ene 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Otro sello se abre:
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/382881-uffffffff-no-hay-dinero-mi-entorno-entro-bolsa-semana-pasada.html
> 
> *I've seen white walkers in the Alpujarras*


----------



## Janus (13 Ene 2013)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> He estado leyendo cosas muy buenas de Unilever, al parecer tiene una prevision de crecimiento de un 15/20% en los paises emergentes. He dejado todo este tipo de empresas para cuando venga el catacrash, que sera el momento de comprarlas..



.... cuando venga el catacrash .... hay que estar lejos de todos los largo. Hay que estar corto a reventar.


----------



## sr.anus (13 Ene 2013)

El sueldo de los basureros se pagan solos... con los palos que dan a los turistas con las camaras de fotos colocadas por el centro de granada. Siempre que voy termino con 2 kilos mas y alguna multa, ya es tradicion


----------



## Tonto Simon (13 Ene 2013)

Janus dijo:


> .... cuando venga el catacrash .... hay que estar lejos de todos los largo. Hay que estar corto a reventar.



Eso es de malvados especuladores, a la CNMV va!!


----------



## tarrito (13 Ene 2013)

y la voz me dijo ... 


[YOUTUBE]Lz1Cf0LKA2I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Janus (13 Ene 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> y la voz me dijo ...
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]Lz1Cf0LKA2I[/YOUTUBE]



Joder, qué risas nos hemos tirado en familia. Thanks.


----------



## ponzi (13 Ene 2013)

Ya he elegido mi próxima entrada, esta vez apuesto por el crecimiento y en el nasdac. 


MICROSOFT


Estoy impresionado con sus números , no conozco otra empresa del mundo que haya sido capaz de crecer a doble dígito ofreciendo una alta rentabilidad a sus accionistas vía dividendos y recompras de acciones (ascienden a 100.000 mill en 10 años) y que además se haya permitido el lujo de tener mas de 50000 mill de $ en efectivo. 



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fI9SPjFQgDk&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Como veis su grafico??


----------



## ponzi (13 Ene 2013)

OS traigo un documental sobre Bill gates y Microsoft

Ya se porque steve jobs nunca ha demandado ha microsoft


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bkgss-aoPlY&feature=youtube_gdata_player


Min 26 ( Bill gates aconsejo a Jobs que registrase la patente y este no le hizo ni caso así que simplemente aprovecho la oportunidad)


----------



## Silenciosa (13 Ene 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> OS traigo un documental sobre Bill gates y Microsoft
> 
> Ya se porque steve jobs nunca ha demandado ha microsoft
> 
> ...



No has visto la peli "Piratas de Silicon Valley"?

Ya se que me vais a fundir pero yo no puedo evitar la simpatía por Bill Gates.

Tiene ese punto de hijoputez que tanto echo de menos de mi trabajo anterior...:XX:


----------



## Silenciosa (13 Ene 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> y la voz me dijo ...
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]Lz1Cf0LKA2I[/YOUTUBE]



El pato es mortal :XX:


----------



## ponzi (13 Ene 2013)

Silenciosa dijo:


> No has visto la peli "Piratas de Silicon Valley"?
> 
> Ya se que me vais a fundir pero yo no puedo evitar la simpatía por Bill Gates.
> 
> Tiene ese punto de hijoputez que tanto echo de menos de mi trabajo anterior...:XX:



No la había visto...uy que buena pinta . Muchas gracias  ya tengo peli para este domingo


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x0AiKAyC3Yo&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Janus (13 Ene 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Ya he elegido mi próxima entrada, esta vez apuesto por el crecimiento y en el nasdac.
> 
> 
> MICROSOFT
> ...



Apple lo ha conseguido con mucho mejor performance sin tener que gastarse mucha pasta comprando acciones o dando dividendo. Microsoft tiene una foto magnífica que es cogerse el chart y ver donde cotiza y donde cotizaba por ejemplo hace 10 años.


----------



## ponzi (13 Ene 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Apple lo ha conseguido con mucho mejor performance sin tener que gastarse mucha pasta comprando acciones o dando dividendo. Microsoft tiene una foto magnífica que es cogerse el chart y ver donde cotiza y donde cotizaba por ejemplo hace 10 años.



Por eso en un caso estas comprando por value y en el otro por instinto. Microsoft esta infravalorada y es de esperar que aun tenga potencial.Comprar acciones para la autocartera es la forma mas eficiente de crear valor para el accionista, esa es una de las claves de Buffet.


----------



## bertok (13 Ene 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Por eso en un caso estas comprando por value y en el otro por instinto. Microsoft esta infravalorada y es de esperar que aun tenga potencial.Comprar acciones para la autocartera es la forma mas eficiente de crear valor para el accionista, esa es una de las claves de Buffet.



Está muy débil ahora mismo. Espera unas semanas y con la corrección del SP la podrás ver en los 24 - 25 USD.

Lo veo con mucho riesgo porque el SP está en máximos y te vas a comer a medio plazo la caída del dólar.


----------



## Tonto Simon (13 Ene 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Ya he elegido mi próxima entrada, esta vez apuesto por el crecimiento y en el nasdac.
> 
> 
> MICROSOFT
> ...






> Competitors
> 
> How is Microsoft performing compared to its competitors? With an operating margin of 36%, compared to 35% for Apple (AAPL), 6% for Dell (DELL) and 28% for Google (GOOG), Microsoft appears to be ahead of its competitors. With a price-to-earnings ratio of 14.71, compared to 21.24 for Google and 15.66 for Oracle (ORCL), and a price-to-sales ratio of 3.15, compared to 3.51 for Apple, 4.64 for Google, and 4.07 for Oracle, Microsoft is currently more attractive than its rivals.
> 
> ...



El Buy and Hold se hace muy duro en estos tiempos que corren. Un mete y saca bien aprovechado de un añito o dos te en una empresa con potencial te puede dar un 40% de plusvi rapido, y sobre todo controlando el riesgo. Me gusta tu eleccion:rolleye:
Windows 8 Growth Supports Microsoft Investment - Seeking Alpha


----------



## gaznapiro (13 Ene 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Ya he elegido mi próxima entrada, esta vez apuesto por el crecimiento y en el nasdac.
> 
> 
> MICROSOFT
> ...



Al final vendiste Nokia? De apostar por el futuro de Windows Phone, cosa que no hago, lo haría con MS en vez de con los finlandeses...

Enviado desde mi GT-I9100 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Janus (13 Ene 2013)

Les prometí alguna perlas canela fina y cumplo al traerlo.

*Apollo Group*: Muy bajista y muy buen sitio para hacer dinero sin sobresalto. No engaña ni tiene movimiento intensos contra tendencia.

*Baidu*: Muy bajista. Muy claro e irá hacia los 40 dolares (está por encima de 100). Tiene un nivel de resistencia muy relevante un poco más arriba de donde cotiza ahora: es decir sobre los 120-125 se encontraría una resistencia enorme. Es muy bajista y casi como tirar a "pichón parado". No obstante, en el punto de entrada hay que poner un stop de unos 10 dolares (es lo que tiene jugar en la champion de las plusvis).

*Biogen*: Una de las favoritas para el "radar" list. Podría estar formando un techo secular pero hay que darle algo de tiempo. Si se pone bajista, se podrá ganar dinero como agua que baja por el río en primavera.

*Check Point SW*: Está para cortos ya mismo. En dos o tres dolares se juega tener un mercado bajista de largo plazo. El lunes miramos ya el mejor punto de entrada y protegemos con stop.

*Cognizant Technology*: Muy cerca de marcar estrategias de cortos agresivos. Basta con que vean el char.

*Dollar Tree Inc*: Es de los cortos más notables y sencillos que he visto en mucho tiempo. Está en tendencia bajista secular y tiene años por delante para seguir bajando.

*First Solar*: Una maravilla ya en tendencia alcista secular salvo que la anule. Se ha escapado de resistencias importantes con mucho volumen. Primer soporte en 30 y el siguiente en 26 que es donde se desharía la pauta alcista de largo plazo. Es long-position muy clara.

*Research In Motion*: Está formando un suelo redondeado de libro. Al "radar" list porque está muy próxima a lanzarse en un nuevo ciclo alcista secular.

*Merck*: Veo un short bastante claro. Está justo en máximos históricos resistencia. Ahora es cuando hay que entrar corto.


----------



## R3v3nANT (13 Ene 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Sigo sin ver tetas, suosvaisacagar seacabaronlocantesendirectojodidosmacarras.



Estoy leyendo desde la página 70, toda la semana pendiente. Y veo que esta petición es recurrente. Téngame travestido para usted con el Index Tool de fondo ::

Sigo leyéndoles.


----------



## ponzi (13 Ene 2013)

gaznapiro dijo:


> Al final vendiste Nokia? De apostar por el futuro de Windows Phone, cosa que no hago, lo haría con MS en vez de con los finlandeses...
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9100 usando Tapatalk 2



Si vendi Nokia,el famoso dia del gap +22% .De momento prefiero mantenerme al margen hasta que pase la presentacion de resultados prevista para finales de enero.Sigo pensando que si consiguen hacerse con un trozo del mercado puede dispararse. El negocio de Microsoft es un chollo,es una maquina de generar efectivo.Con los videojuegos consiguieron algo impensable que fue introducirse en un mercado maduro y en un tiempo record (menos de 5 años) y encima consiguieron un trozo de la tarta bastante suculento,personalmente creo que windowsphone puede crear sinergias con xbox y office como poco para ser tenido en cuenta


----------



## Janus (13 Ene 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Estoy leyendo desde la página 70, toda la semana pendiente. Y veo que esta petición es recurrente. Téngame travestido para usted con el Index Tool de fondo ::
> 
> Sigo leyéndoles.



Que conste que no se ven tetas pero el thanks es por ese atisbo de liga que se ve.


----------



## bertok (13 Ene 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Estoy leyendo desde la página 70, toda la semana pendiente. Y veo que esta petición es recurrente. Téngame travestido para usted con el Index Tool de fondo ::
> 
> Sigo leyéndoles.


----------



## ponzi (13 Ene 2013)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> El Buy and Hold se hace muy duro en estos tiempos que corren. Un mete y saca bien aprovechado de un añito o dos te en una empresa con potencial te puede dar un 40% de plusvi rapido, y sobre todo controlando el riesgo. Me gusta tu eleccion:rolleye:
> Windows 8 Growth Supports Microsoft Investment - Seeking Alpha



Muy buen articulo.Igual me equivoco pero viendo la historia de Microsoft me cuesta creer que a lp no se hagan con un trozo de la tarta en smarphone y tablets.Por la xbox nadie daba un duro y mira donde esta. Aunque pedro picapiedra sea un pelin bruto estoy convencido que va a sudar tinta para proteger su patrimonio que al igual que bill gates esta en accs y si no me equivoco asciende a 10000 mill.


----------



## Janus (13 Ene 2013)

Otro link con creme-creme.

The Wealth Advisory


----------



## Janus (13 Ene 2013)

Otra creme-creme

Nick Hodge's Early Advantage


----------



## atman (13 Ene 2013)

E-e-estoy... un poco.. afectado... no sé de que... pero... 

He entrado en Bloomberg... y... me encuentro... un artículo sobre... la extinción de las ladillas por culpa de la moda de las ingles brasileñas... e-e-...sí... e-en...

no-no-nocomputa...
systemfailure...
reset?


----------



## tarrito (13 Ene 2013)

atman dijo:


> E-e-estoy... un poco.. afectado... no sé de que... pero...
> 
> He entrado en Bloomberg... y... me encuentro... un artículo sobre... la extinción de las ladillas por culpa de la moda de las ingles brasileñas... e-e-...sí... e-en...
> 
> ...



enlace o reporte ::

largos en gillette entonces :


----------



## atman (13 Ene 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> enlace o reporte ::
> 
> largos en gillette entonces :



Largos en P&G and Reckitt, a los que el artículo dedica dos lineas, supongo que para justificar un artículo que nos sitúa en los límites del conocimiento...

Brazilian Bikini Waxes Make Crab Lice Endangered Species: Health - Bloomberg


Para compensar:

En teoría no pueden pero hecha la ley, hecha la trampa.
Secret Goldman Team Sidesteps Volcker After Blankfein Vow - Bloomberg


----------



## Claca (13 Ene 2013)

EURO:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ibex-35-diciembre-2012-a-152.html#post7925967







El PAR de referencia sigue por debajo de la resistencia que mencionaba en agosto. Se advierte la posibilidad alcista que aparcería al traspasarla, con los 1,40 fácilmente alcanzables. Por ahora, no obstante, no es así. Es zona de venta clara.


----------



## Tonto Simon (13 Ene 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Otra creme-creme
> 
> Nick Hodge's Early Advantage



Madre mia, cuando se acaba eso:: Casi sale a cuenta leerse la novela


----------



## ponzi (13 Ene 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Está muy débil ahora mismo. Espera unas semanas y con la corrección del SP la podrás ver en los 24 - 25 USD.
> 
> Lo veo con mucho riesgo porque el SP está en máximos y te vas a comer a medio plazo la caída del dólar.



Tengo ganas de meterle un bocado a Ms y Cocacola.Ms de las tres tecnologicas es la que tiene los mayores margenes incluso en el mejor momento historico de Apple.Lo mas llamativo es que el precio de las acciones en relacion a su capitalizacion+deuda-caja con respecto al ebitta (enterprise value)es mas bajo en Ms.


----------



## ponzi (13 Ene 2013)

Claca dijo:


> EURO:
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ibex-35-diciembre-2012-a-152.html#post7925967
> 
> ...



Como ves Microsoft y Coca cola?


----------



## atman (13 Ene 2013)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> Madre mia, cuando se acaba eso:: Casi sale a cuenta leerse la novela



Sí, es algo que odio. Hay muchos que para vender su libro o sus consejos de inversión te montan historias de ese pelo...

"Te vamos a hbalr de una compañía que es la bomba...
en 1917 ya había indicios de que algo así...
el mismisimo Hoover dijo de ella...
y Warren buffet (este no puede faltar)...
ahora mismo es...
un futuro espectacular...
pero lo que no sabes es que...
y aún hay más...
pero nosotros la recomendamos porque...
pero hay algo que pocos saben...
por eso...
no pierdas la oportunidad...

compra....



Spoiler



*Coca-cola!!! *










Y lo mejor de todo: "si quieres recibir mensualmente un informe como éste, no dudes en suscribirte a nuestro servicio de $50 al mes".

Mira tío si son todos como éste, haz un tubo con ellos, métetelos por donde te quepan y préndeles fuego...!!


----------



## Claca (13 Ene 2013)

Respondo a un priviado, CREDIT AGRICOLE:







Sigue bien, con toda la pinta de haber consolidado un suelo. A partir de los 8,15 empieza la zona de resistencia, pero tiene potencial como mínimo para alcanzarla. De momento hay que seguir dentro.


----------



## Tonto Simon (13 Ene 2013)

atman dijo:


> Sí, es algo que odio. Hay muchos que para vender su libro o sus consejos de inversión te montan historias de ese pelo...
> 
> "Te vamos a hbalr de una compañía que es la bomba...
> en 1917 ya había indicios de que algo así...
> ...




JAJAJAJA me parto y me mondoo!!
La primera Pfizer


----------



## Tonto Simon (13 Ene 2013)

Y la segunda *Omega Healthcare Investors (OHI)*


----------



## Claca (13 Ene 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Como ves Microsoft y Coca cola?



COCACOLA está en cuarentena, todavía no está girada a la baja, pero no pinta nada bien. De hecho por debajo de los 35,10 marca cortos de medio plazo. Por encima, la estructura alcista podría salvarse con objetivo los 42 dólares, pero ahora mismo tiene aspecto de querer romperla. En su momento sugerí comprar, pero ahora ya empieza a mostrar síntomas de agotamiento y, si se hace, hay que tener ese stop muy claro.

MICROSOFT está para no tocar. Tiene mucho que demostrar antes de verse atractiva. Esta es de las que podrían dar un susto en algunos meses, así que independientemente de lo que haga en el corto plazo, yo me mantendría al margen.


----------



## atman (13 Ene 2013)

Una a la que habría que prestarle atención es Abercrombie ¿no les parece?

Por otro lado, el día de Reyes, buscando chicharrillos y hablando de Kapitall... me cogí la cuenta de práctica ($10k) y me compre lo que me iba pareciendo, según iba encontrando hasta acabar la pasta. Sin más... son algunos de los valores que les comenté por aquí...







Los mayores aciertos, Houston american energy (40%) y Transwitch (44%).
Los mayores (y únicos) errores, Augme (-26%) y Neosystem (-7%), pero aún cabe esperar cositas de ellos... si esto no se desploma, como preveo...

Y es más, si hubiera gestionado la cartera... Augme compradas a 0,75, llegaron 0,90 el martes y Neosysmeten, compradas a 0,65, llegaron a 0,70 el mismo lunes...

Me dan ganas de seguir jugando, a ver si mantengo la rentabilidad semanal... 
Mejor sigo buscando y conformo la cartera con la que hacer dinero de verdad...


Por cierto, *Janus*, estos de Kapitall, parece que cobran la misma tarifa plana para las OTCs... ahora que... hay que ser junkie para operar con ellos...


----------



## ponzi (13 Ene 2013)

Claca dijo:


> COCACOLA está en cuarentena, todavía no está girada a la baja, pero no pinta nada bien. De hecho por debajo de los 35,10 marca cortos de medio plazo. Por encima, la estructura alcista podría salvarse con objetivo los 42 dólares, pero ahora mismo tiene aspecto de querer romperla. En su momento sugerí comprar, pero ahora ya empieza a mostrar síntomas de agotamiento y, si se hace, hay que tener ese stop muy claro.
> 
> MICROSOFT está para no tocar. Tiene mucho que demostrar antes de verse atractiva. Esta es de las que podrían dar un susto en algunos meses, así que independientemente de lo que haga en el corto plazo, yo me mantendría al margen.



Muchas gracias 
Acabo de darme cuenta que el per real de Microsoft seria aun mas bajo si no hubiesen declarado 6000 mill de deterioro de fondo de comercio en 2012.Esta es de las que reparte dividendos trimestrales como cocacola o ibm.


http://investing.businessweek.com/research/stocks/financials/financials.asp?ticker=MSFT&dataset=incomeStatement&period=A&currency=native


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Ene 2013)

Microsoft incluso está para cortos...

Yo me he pasado al lado oscuro.


----------



## ponzi (13 Ene 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Microsoft incluso está para cortos...
> 
> Yo me he pasado al lado oscuro.



Meterle cortos que cuando os toque cerrar las posiciones ya veras que risa


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Ene 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Meterle cortos que cuando os toque cerrar las posiciones ya veras que risa



A lo mejor cuando llegue a los 24$


----------



## bertok (13 Ene 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Microsoft incluso está para cortos...
> 
> Yo me he pasado al lado oscuro.



Pase, tengo sitio 8:


----------



## Janus (13 Ene 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Microsoft incluso está para cortos...
> 
> Yo me he pasado al lado oscuro.



Hará lo que tenga que hacer a futuro pero los últimos 10 años no se caracterizan precisamente por una importante creación de valor.

No ha que empecinarse en valores mediocres cuando está el carbón y lo solar que explota de alegría. Las empresas plateras están comenzando a mostrar también su patita.

Les recomiendo que vean los valores del DAX uno a uno. Ahí va a haber mucho que ganar en short positions. Es curioso cómo se hubiera comportado el DAX si no tuviera a BMW ni a Volkswagen.


----------



## ponzi (13 Ene 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Hará lo que tenga que hacer a futuro pero los últimos 10 años no se caracterizan precisamente por una importante creación de valor.
> 
> No ha que empecinarse en valores mediocres cuando está el carbón y lo solar que explota de alegría. Las empresas plateras están comenzando a mostrar también su patita.
> 
> Les recomiendo que vean los valores del DAX uno a uno. Ahí va a haber mucho que ganar en short positions. Es curioso cómo se hubiera comportado el DAX si no tuviera a BMW ni a Volkswagen.



Pues yo creo que si han creado valor y mucho.Solo hay que ver la evolucion de su beneficio.En el año 2000 capitalizaba por 600000 mill con un per de 70 , ganando unos 4000-6000 mill.Actualmente vale 220000 mill con un per de 11 y gana entre 16000-20000 mill.


http://www.rankia.com/blog/acciones-valor/986116-estrategia-valoracion-microsoft


----------



## Janus (13 Ene 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Pues yo creo que si han creado valor y mucho.Solo hay que ver la evolucion de su bebeficio.En el año 2000 capitalizaba por 600000 mill con un per de 70 , ganando unos 8000 mill.Actualmente vale 220000 mill con un per de 11 y gana entre 16000-20000 mill.
> 
> 
> Estrategia y Valoración de Microsoft



El chart sigue como seguía. Mariconeando tres dolares arriba y tres dolares abajo.


----------



## ponzi (13 Ene 2013)

Janus dijo:


> El chart sigue como seguía. Mariconeando tres dolares arriba y tres dolares abajo.



Logico viene de una megaburbuja, estaba a per 70, aun asi lleva 10 años repartiendo dividendos crecientes todos los trimestres


----------



## Janus (13 Ene 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Logico viene de una megaburbuja, estaba a per 70, aun asi lleva 10 años repartiendo dividendos crecientes todos los trimestres



Pues la burbuja bursátil desde el 2002 hasta el 2008 tenía que haberse aprovechado estando largo en acciones por incremento de precio y no por dividendo. Muchos valores se han revalorizado en un solo año bastante más de lo que se ha pillado de Microsoft vía dividendos, máxime contando con la inflación.

Básicamente el incremento de valor real motivado por el crecimiento de las ventas se ha visto diluido en la cotización por el efecto contractivo del PER.

Eso sí, tiene caja para aburrir pero no tiene pinta de que se lo vayan a dar a los accionistas y sí se lo pulirán en alguna compra desesperada para meterse en "lo móvil".

Dicho sea ésto, creo que la mayor innovación en el ámbito "product" en los últimos años ha venido de la mano de Microsoft en el lanzamiento de Kinnect. Realmente espectacular y les abre un mundo de oportunidades una vez debidamente patentado. No hay nada similar en el mercado. Todo lo que han hecho en el ecosistema XBOX tiene realmente mucho mérito y las expectativas de futuro parecen indicar que lo mejor está por llegar. Han sabido competir con Sony y les han ganado por goleada. Ahora mismo Sony está en una crisis brutal (sobre todo a nivel imaginativo).


----------



## ponzi (13 Ene 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Pues la burbuja bursátil desde el 2002 hasta el 2008 tenía que haberse aprovechado estando largo en acciones por incremento de precio y no por dividendo. Muchos valores se han revalorizado en un solo año bastante más de lo que se ha pillado de Microsoft vía dividendos, máxime contando con la inflación.
> 
> Básicamente el incremento de valor real motivado por el crecimiento de las ventas se ha visto diluido en la cotización por el efecto contractivo del PER.
> 
> ...



Invertir a per 70 nunca ha salido bien a lp aunque sea un negocio excelente.Todos los años reparten dividendos trimestrales mas la recompra de acciones.Yo creo que han innovado mucho dis ejemplos son la xbox y kinect como buen has dicho. Yo no creo que vayan a malgastar la caja de hecho en 37 años no lo han hecho y el motivo es que los que dirigen el negocio miran por el ya que ellos mismos son los maximos accionistas de la empresa.


----------



## Janus (13 Ene 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Invertir a per 70 nunca ha salido bien a lp aunque sea un negocio excelente.Todos los años reparten dividendos trimestrales mas la recompra de acciones.Yo creo que han innovado mucho dis ejemplos son la xbox y kinect como buen has dicho. Yo no creo que vayan a malgastar la caja de hecho en 37 años no lo han hecho y el motivo es que los que dirigen el negocio miran por el ya que ellos mismos son los maximos accionistas de la empresa.



Cuando una empresa entra en desesperación y llega tarde a un nuevo segmento de mercado .... se hacen muchas locuras. Hay muchos ejemplos.


----------



## ponzi (13 Ene 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Cuando una empresa entra en desesperación y llega tarde a un nuevo segmento de mercado .... se hacen muchas locuras. Hay muchos ejemplos.



Ya se han reinventado en varias ocasiones.Yo creo que sobreviviran. Voy a ver la pelicula de silenciosa que parece que promete solo he escuchado al principio a steve jobs y su frase parece de un ser mitologico que ha ido y vuelto del mas alla jajajajajaja


----------



## Janus (13 Ene 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Ya se han reinventado en varias ocasiones.Yo creo que sobreviviran. Voy a ver la pelicula de silenciosa que parece que promete solo he escuchado al principio a steve jobs y su frase parece de un ser mitologico que ha ido y vuelto del mas alla jajajajajaja



No digo que no ni que sí. Digo que Microsoft ha sido un sitio bastante mediocre para ganar dinero invirtiendo los últimos 10 años.

Se ha ganado más porcentaje en PRISA en la última semana.


----------



## ponzi (13 Ene 2013)

Janus dijo:


> No digo que no ni que sí. Digo que Microsoft ha sido un sitio bastante mediocre para ganar dinero invirtiendo los últimos 10 años.
> 
> Se ha ganado más porcentaje en PRISA en la última semana.



Ha estado burbujeada y la imagen de Ballmer tampoco ha ayudado


----------



## ponzi (13 Ene 2013)

Sencillamente mistico 


http://www.20minutos.es/noticia/1537225/0/steve-wozniak/steve-jobs/lumia/


----------



## Janus (14 Ene 2013)

Se pueden ganar más o menos 40 pipos fáciles hasta el mediodía. Ahí queda dicho.


----------



## Janus (14 Ene 2013)

Pocas veces se ve a un cruce de divisas moverse un 20% en poco más de un mes. Es el euroyen y asegura fuertes plusvis en el nikkei.


----------



## ponzi (14 Ene 2013)

http://www.nasdaq.com/article/a-stock-that-buffett-likes-but-cannot-buy-cm144910#ixzz1wShjehyX


----------



## atman (14 Ene 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> A Stock That Buffett Likes, But Cannot Buy



Pues sí Nasdaq, tambien es un valor a seguir... 

Granizadas noches...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Ene 2013)

Apunte:







Peli muy-muy recomendable.


----------



## LÁNGARO (14 Ene 2013)

esto sigue subiendo.... y yo con mi etf inverso aguantando ya un -5%.
hasta donde subiremos??????


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Ene 2013)

Me gustaría saber si el elefantino vanitoso del viernes sigue por ahí...


----------



## LOLO08 (14 Ene 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> esto sigue subiendo.... y yo con mi etf inverso aguantando ya un -5%.
> hasta donde subiremos??????



Ed... había que ir con la tendencia y esa era parriba...

Aunque yo no vendería, esperaría con esas perdidas del 5% a que se dé la vuelta, que se la dará...

Buenas dias!!!


----------



## Felix (14 Ene 2013)

Buenos dias. Esto para el que no tenga madalenas para empujar el cafe:
Pensamientos económicos de un herniado | Colectivo Burbuja


----------



## atman (14 Ene 2013)

En yankilandia, hoy ahí-andará... algo rojo, algo verde... pero si hoy cierra en verde, aunque sea por poco, mañana podría ser guanoso level cinturón negro. 

Viendo el globex, parece haberse dado de cabezazos con el 1476. A ver si se dejan los cuernos de una vez...

Estos de Zerohedge, como siempre, la alegría de la huerta:

Citi: "It Is Possible That We Will Get A Technical Default For A Few Days" | Zero Hedge

...y no passsa ná....

Guest Post: The Social Security System Is Already Broke | Zero Hedge

repitan: ...y no pa-sanada...

Pero el artículo que me interesaba postear es éste:

VIXtermination: Vol Banged To Lowest Close Since June 2007 | Zero Hedge


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (14 Ene 2013)

Buenos días y tal,

las matildes en 11 euros, la siguiente estación los 25 euros. PODEMOS.

www.estovaparribameteteenbolsaconmuchasmatildes.org


----------



## pollastre (14 Ene 2013)

Como para fiarse... fíjate el reversal que le están metiendo ahora mismo. Nada que ver con lo del Viernes.



Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Me gustaría saber si el elefantino vanitoso del viernes sigue por ahí...


----------



## diosmercado (14 Ene 2013)

Ale a seguir tomando caspa.


:XX::XX::XX::XX:, es que me parto. 

7770 del dax, veremos como se comporta. Total que mas da, suba o baje? estamos jodidos igualmente.


----------



## atman (14 Ene 2013)

Fly me to the moon...
in other words...
toss me hard...


----------



## diosmercado (14 Ene 2013)

Aun pensais que no se petan maximos del sp??

Me rio de janeiro.

Ahi les dejo señores.

Emigro. Que pasen buen año.


----------



## atman (14 Ene 2013)

diosmercado dijo:


> Aun pensais que no se petan maximos del sp??
> 
> Me rio de janeiro.
> 
> ...



Al paso que vamos... aquí peta hasta... total, es cuestión de echarle dinero... y parece que hay tinta para rato... peeeero...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Ene 2013)

No me gusta hacer leña del jato caido, leí que alguien posteó que iba corto con tres pares de cojones sobre los 8400, ¿es cierto?¿Ha conseguido salir?


----------



## pollastre (14 Ene 2013)

atman dijo:


> Al paso que vamos... aquí peta hasta... total, es cuestión de echarle dinero... y parece que hay tinta para rato... peeeero...



Yo tendría algo de cuidado con eso de apuntarse a esta hipotética subida.... si bien es cierto que hay vela (10:00 en @1h ), hay perforación de máximo anterior ( 10/01/13 ), y hay volumen en dicha vela... existe un pequeño problema, y es que ese volumen _no_ acompaña en la dirección en que debería hacerlo.

Yo hoy hasta el momento estoy de perfil, luego ya veremos según avance la sesión.


----------



## politicodemadreputa (14 Ene 2013)

Aqui estoy yo con un buen fajo a 11.20... podria sentarme perfectamente en la primera fila de la JGA



chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Buenos días y tal,
> 
> las matildes en 11 euros, la siguiente estación los 25 euros. PODEMOS.
> 
> www.estovaparribameteteenbolsaconmuchasmatildes.org


----------



## atman (14 Ene 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> No me gusta hacer leña del jato caido, leí que alguien posteó que iba corto con tres pares de cojones sobre los 8400, ¿es cierto?¿Ha conseguido salir?



Yo voy bastante corto en el SP y empieza a escocer... pero pa cabezón, yo... 




claro que luego lloro por las esquinas... :XX: :XX:

Bueno yo creo que voy a intentar aguantar el ultimo tirón, si es que llega y no es brutal... incluso me tienta meterme más sobre 75... pero... *margin call* y entonces si cascas como un campeón.




pollastre dijo:


> Yo tendría algo de cuidado con eso de apuntarse a esta hipotética subida.... si bien es cierto que hay vela (10:00 en @1h ), hay perforación de máximo anterior ( 10/01/13 ), y hay volumen en dicha vela... existe un pequeño problema, y es que ese volumen _no_ acompaña en la dirección en que debería hacerlo.
> 
> Yo hoy hasta el momento estoy de perfil, luego ya veremos según avance la sesión.



Pues no sabe como alegro...


----------



## paulistano (14 Ene 2013)

Repite Gamesa la jugada del otro día??

Toca 2,08....se despioja a 2,02.....y otra vez a 2,08.

Variación del 3% para joder algún que otro stop dinámico::


----------



## atman (14 Ene 2013)

¿van visto el enlace de ZH que les puse sobre lo que hizo el VIX el viernes?
¿y lo de los cabezazos de los futuros?

En este tirón... el SP no ha podido tampoco con el nivel... ha acompañado la subida pero muuuy suavesito... o se la pega, que yo sigo en mis trece, o como lo rompa... menudo cohete...


----------



## pollastre (14 Ene 2013)

atman dijo:


> Pues no sabe como alegro...




De todas formas y por si acaso, no pierda la actitud "ojete-calor vigilante" :: 

Recuerde que aquí todos cometemos errores, y cuando suceden los míos, suelen ser de categoría homérica, o si lo prefiere en términos de la compra en la carnicería, de primera superior para tapa y babilla


----------



## Krim (14 Ene 2013)

El jato lleva cortos desde 8490, sí. Y aún no he leído nada de él por lo que presumo que siguen abiertos con dos cojones.


----------



## Silenciosa (14 Ene 2013)

Buenos días.

¿qué son estas noticias que pululan por los medios de que este año es el año de invertir en el IBEX?

¿Tan mal se va a poner la cosa que buscan que hordas de ancianos se metan largos con los ahorros?

Da más miedo que los avatares de Bertok.


----------



## mataresfacil (14 Ene 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Repite Gamesa la jugada del otro día??
> 
> Toca 2,08....se despioja a 2,02.....y otra vez a 2,08.
> 
> Variación del 3% para joder algún que otro stop dinámico::



Quieto en tu SL, tranqui que tocan trallazos, esto era de esperar, mantengo a 1,96


----------



## muertoviviente (14 Ene 2013)

Krim dijo:


> El jato lleva cortos desde 8490, sí. Y aún no he leído nada de él por lo que presumo que siguen abiertos con dos cojones.



con tres cojones padawanillo , incluso acabo de piramidar con un segundo paquete 

acabamos de tocar la mistica linea aquella que delimitaba el mercado alcista , el rebote desde los 6000 es solo un gigantesco pullback .

MV el maestro de sabiduria aprovecho que ya estabamos cerca de la temible linea para darse un descanso y vuelve preparado para el apocalipsis de amor


----------



## pollastre (14 Ene 2013)

Ein... vaya, no me había dado cuenta de que Pepeluí ha sacado una edición nueva del Leones vS Gacelas...

¿ Alguien me puede decir si es un libro entretenido que merezca la pena echarle un rato ? Me refiero como lectura de entretenimiento, por supuesto, ya damos por descontado que su valor didáctico es cercano a cero.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Ene 2013)

atman dijo:


> ¿van visto el enlace de ZH que les puse sobre lo que hizo el VIX el viernes?
> ¿y lo de los cabezazos de los futuros?
> 
> En este tirón... el SP no ha podido tampoco con el nivel... ha acompañado la subida pero muuuy suavesito... o se la pega, que yo sigo en mis trece, o como lo rompa... menudo cohete...



Se me habían pasado, me pongo a ello.


----------



## muertoviviente (14 Ene 2013)

diosmercado dijo:


> Aun pensais que no se petan maximos del sp??
> 
> Me rio de janeiro.
> 
> ...



fijate en el vix , esta tocando la alcista mientras el sp500 en resistencia fuelte , blanco y en botella 

al loro con el HCH del nasdaq :fiufiu:


----------



## Krim (14 Ene 2013)

APPLE va a dar sus resultados y parece que no son nada buenos. Atentos por que viene en el pre con un guanazo épico y puede perder los soportes.


----------



## atman (14 Ene 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> De todas formas y por si acaso, no pierda la actitud "ojete-calor vigilante" ::
> 
> Recuerde que aquí todos cometemos errores, y cuando suceden los míos, suelen ser de categoría homérica, o si lo prefiere en términos de la compra en la carnicería, de primera superior para tapa y babilla



En mi caso, el cuarto entero...


----------



## pollastre (14 Ene 2013)

atman dijo:


> En mi caso, el cuarto entero...



¿Ha probado a pedirlo en lonchas más finas? ::

Volviendo a la sesión de hoy, es una pasada; son buenos, muy buenos. Han desplegado una bajista con casi -1000 netos, mientras metían una vela de +50 pips, con perforación de máximo anterior incluída... suficiente para asustar a cualquiera y disuadirlo de cortos.

Qué gran cosa es disponer de colateral (Platita Grande) como estos tipos tienen.... la de maniobras de distracción y cosas guapas que se pueden algoritmizar :fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## Silenciosa (14 Ene 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> ¿Ha probado a pedirlo en lonchas más finas? ::
> 
> Volviendo a la sesión de hoy, es una pasada; son buenos, muy buenos. Han desplegado una bajista con casi -1000 netos, mientras metían una vela de +50 pips, con perforación de máximo anterior incluída... suficiente para asustar a cualquiera y disuadirlo de cortos.
> 
> *Qué gran cosa es disponer de colateral (Platita Grande) como estos tipos tienen.... la de maniobras de distracción y cosas guapas que se pueden algoritmizar *:fiufiu::fiufiu:



Lo que haría usted con esos leuros eh pillín?

Me voy a comer el yogurt de media mañana y está caducado, si me pongo mala me indemnizará Arias Cañete?


----------



## atman (14 Ene 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> ¿Ha probado a pedirlo en lonchas más finas? ::



Tsss...  un respeto, que somos de Bilbao... ein? ::


Aquí tiene a mi carnicero, cortándome la chuletita al uno...







Tuve que echarle la bronca... "¿que pasa? ¿que se te acaban y no te queda más?" Coño, que me conoce hace 20 años... que a mí me gustan un poco gruesas... :XX: :XX: :XX:



pollastre dijo:


> Volviendo a la sesión de hoy, es una pasada; son buenos, muy buenos. Han desplegado una bajista con casi -1000 netos, mientras metían una vela de +50 pips, con perforación de máximo anterior incluída... suficiente para asustar a cualquiera y disuadirlo de cortos.
> 
> Qué gran cosa es disponer de colateral (Platita Grande) como estos tipos tienen.... la de maniobras de distracción y cosas guapas que se pueden algoritmizar :fiufiu::fiufiu:



Y DiosMercado con esos pelos...


----------



## pollastre (14 Ene 2013)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Lo que haría usted con esos leuros eh pillín?



Ir corriendo a invertirlos inmediatamente en preferentes, _nothing less_ !! ::





Silenciosa dijo:


> Me voy a comer el yogurt de media mañana y está caducado,




¿ Ha comenzado el apocalipsis zombie y yo aún no me he enterado ? Mire que le dije que sólo almacenase no perecederos en las alacenas secretas de la CdC....


----------



## pollastre (14 Ene 2013)

Hay algún hueso duro todavía por el camino antes de cantar victoria para los cortos... en particular el 756, con extensión a toda esa zona ( 750 y 746 como bastiones). 

Como fin de fiesta, el 730 espera como última línea de defensa. 

Si defienden la pólvora que han cargado en esta configuración y consiguen batir esa zona... _homerun _al 690.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Ene 2013)

Me han llamado alarmista y catastrofista en el curro, menos una persona, cuando les he comentado la que se avecina con el temita de los bonos y las CAC.

Mi proselitismo madmaxista se verá reducido a los que quieren escuchar.

La palabra sera dicha para quien pregunte.

Luego que vengan llorados de casa.


----------



## muertoviviente (14 Ene 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Me han llamado alarmista y catastrofista en el curro, menos una persona, cuando les he comentado la que se avecina con el temita de los bonos y las CAC.
> 
> Mi proselitismo madmaxista se verá reducido a los que quieren escuchar.
> 
> ...



chaval , aqui el que trae la desesperanza es MV el zahori :no:


----------



## atman (14 Ene 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Me han llamado alarmista y catastrofista en el curro, menos una persona, cuando les he comentado la que se avecina con el temita de los bonos y las CAC.
> 
> Mi proselitismo madmaxista se verá reducido a los que quieren escuchar.
> 
> ...



Está claro. Todas las medidas que están tomando son en realidad las primeras vallas del corralito: limitamos la rentabilidad de los depósitos y la deuda privada, y como a bolsa no van a ir, que eso tiene mucho riesgo, pues a deuda del estado. Por si a alguno se le ocurre, además vamos en encarecer los servicios de gestión, metiendo IVAs que se coman algo más de rentabilidad. Así la gente irá a directamente a por nuestros papelitos y no oirán consejos ajenos, no vaya a haber algún gestor de esos rebeldes que miran por su cliente... Además vamos a darle cera a las gestoras con la nueva normativa del Esma y la excusa del pasaporte europeo de los fondos. Le ponemos el lacito con el CAC y tal... y ale... ya podemos emitir 300 millardos como si fuera papel pal rostro... de momento, echamos algo de pienso dentro y dejamos que las vacas circulen... 

Y lo peor no es que te miren mal cuando avisas... lo jodido es que, al final, por encima, se apuntan el tanto...


----------



## putas.es (14 Ene 2013)

Y a todo esto.

¿Alguien tiene info sobre la cancelación de cortos prevista para la semana que viene?

Podría hacer un buen ajuste de la euforia de los últimos días. ::


----------



## ponzi (14 Ene 2013)

Como veis el grafico de Wester Union? Es de las que mas ha bajado en el ultimo año del sp y no parece que tenga malos ratios


https://www.unience.com/product/NYS/WU/financials

De hecho si quitamos las recompras de acciones habría tenido flujos de caja positivos, lo que no entiendo es porque recompran accs teniendo deuda, lo lógico seria primero reducir el endeudamiento.


----------



## vmmp29 (14 Ene 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Ein... vaya, no me había dado cuenta de que Pepeluí ha sacado una edición nueva del Leones vS Gacelas...
> 
> ¿ Alguien me puede decir si es un libro entretenido que merezca la pena echarle un rato ? Me refiero como lectura de entretenimiento, por supuesto, ya damos por descontado que su valor didáctico es cercano a cero.



si le gusta las escuelas económicas ............

aquí no se va a aburrir

mises.org - /books/


----------



## pollastre (14 Ene 2013)

Yo estoy de acuerdo con Atman, en que los vaqueros están guiando al ganado hacia el único vallado que ellos han dejado con las puertas abiertas: la inversión en bonos soberanos de hispanistán.

Hay cierta lógica detrás de esta pretensión: con un montante estimado en €1,8 Bn (billones europeos, no USA) en depósitos actualmente en la banca patria, bastaría engañar a una octava parte de esos depositantes para cubrir todos los vencimientos y necesidades del Tesoro en 2013. 

A mí me suena un plan totalmente lógico por parte de estos hijos de puta. Lo veo plausible.

pd: pelandose el 756 en este momento


----------



## Tonto Simon (14 Ene 2013)

Krim dijo:


> APPLE va a dar sus resultados y parece que no son nada buenos. Atentos por que viene en el pre con un guanazo épico y puede perder los soportes.



La ley de los grandes numeros se llama. Si llevas vendiendo iphones desde hace 5 años, quien ha querido comprarlo ya lo ha hecho con lo que tus posiblidades de seguir vendiendo mas decrecen. A la gente a la que tenian que llegar ya han llegado. AHora solo les queda bajar la calidad y el precio de sus productos, miniiphones. Pero entonces perderan su ventaja competitiva mayor. Se veia venir. El negocio de Apple nunca fue sostenible a largo plazo porque no se puede innovar y sorprender todo el tiempo.


----------



## vmmp29 (14 Ene 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Yo estoy de acuerdo con Atman, en que los vaqueros están guiando al ganado hacia el único vallado que ellos han dejado con las puertas abiertas: la inversión en bonos soberanos de hispanistán.
> 
> Hay cierta lógica detrás de esta pretensión: con un montante estimado en €1,8 Bn (billones europeos, no USA) en depósitos actualmente en la banca patria, bastaría engañar a una octava parte de esos depositantes para cubrir todos los vencimientos y necesidades del Tesoro en 2013.
> 
> ...



que conmigo no cuenten estos dementes


----------



## ponzi (14 Ene 2013)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> La ley de los grandes numeros se llama. Si llevas vendiendo iphones desde hace 5 años, quien ha querido comprarlo ya lo ha hecho con lo que tus posiblidades de seguir vendiendo mas decrecen. A la gente a la que tenian que llegar ya han llegado. AHora solo les queda bajar la calidad y el precio de sus productos, miniiphones. Pero entonces perderan su ventaja competitiva mayor. Se veia venir. El negocio de Apple nunca fue sostenible a largo plazo.



Steve Jobs lo dijo pero creo que poca gente le escucho...En 2007: "El iPhone esta adelantado 5 años con respecto a la competencia, al final parece que va a dar en el clavo"


----------



## peseteuro (14 Ene 2013)

¿ Todavía no se les ha ocurrido sacar ningún decreto para que todo el dinero disponible en cuentas corrientes rente un -0.25 TAE ? Y así conducir al ganado de una forma más directa y hacer que a los de matrix les queme el dinero en las manos ...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Ene 2013)

atman dijo:


> Está claro. Todas las medidas que están tomando son en realidad las primeras vallas del corralito: limitamos la rentabilidad de los depósitos y la deuda privada, y como a bolsa no van a ir, que eso tiene mucho riesgo, pues a deuda del estado. Por si a alguno se le ocurre, además vamos en encarecer los servicios de gestión, metiendo IVAs que se coman algo más de rentabilidad. Así la gente irá a directamente a por nuestros papelitos y no oirán consejos ajenos, no vaya a haber algún gestor de esos rebeldes que miran por su cliente... Además vamos a darle cera a las gestoras con la nueva normativa del Esma y la excusa del pasaporte europeo de los fondos. Le ponemos el lacito con el CAC y tal... y ale... ya podemos emitir 300 millardos como si fuera papel pal rostro...
> 
> Y lo peor no es que te miren mal cuando avisas... lo jodido es que, al final, por encima, se apuntan el tanto...



Joder si que me han contestado con tópico tras tópico:

- Que si en las noticias dicen que la bolsa patapúm parriba.
- Que si las subastas de deuda son éxito trás éxito.
- Que es imposible que se hunda españa porque se hundiría europa.


Cuando les comento que normal que baje la prima de riesgo, si nos la estamos comprando nosotros mismos con el dinero de las pensiones... unas caras... Cuando les digo que el fondo de pensiones está hasta las cejas de bonos de españa que nadie los quiere y que no se pueden pagar....otras caras.... Cuando les digo que habrá que hacer un default interno y que esos bonos no se pagarán...._Imposible! Se hundiría Europa!_ comentan. Les recuerdo que los bancos europeos llevan soltando deuda a española a espuertas..._¿Por que? preguntan_ Porque saben que no vamos a pagar. :: Cuando les comento que españa es campeona mundial de quiebras....LOL

En fin. Que en este frente creo que el madmaxismo ha sido vencido por las hordas estoloarreglamosentrotodistas esoesimposibleistas.


----------



## Tonto Simon (14 Ene 2013)

Premarket de apple 498 y bajando...meanwhile, nokia up!!

Sin embargo aun tienen algo de recorrido cuando finalmente lleguen a un acuerdo con China Mobile, que ahora va a aprovechar su posicion de dominancia habiendo firmado con nokia.


----------



## muertoviviente (14 Ene 2013)

gacelillas y gacelones habeis tenido tiempo suficiente para soltar to el papel , ahora se abriran las puertas del infierno en la importante plaza financiera africana :no:

la mistica linea del jran mercado alcista del ibex perdida en 2011 acaba de ser tocada , por tanto se acabo el rebote en forma de gigantesco pullback :rolleye:

MV el maestro de sabiduria ya predijo que tocariamos los 8700 nivel fosa comun :Aplauso:


----------



## ponzi (14 Ene 2013)

Salgo de ibe con vistas a entrar en una hipotetica caida y me meto dentro de duro Felguera buscando su caja. La mitad de su capitalizacion esta en caja y dan 4 dividendos al año en efectivo 7,5% mas las recompras de acciones es una rentabilidad del 8%-10%

https://www.unience.com/product/MCE/MDF/financials

Dividendos

http://www.durofelguera.com/index.asp?MP=6&MS=20&TR=C&IDR=61

http://www.expansion.com/2012/11/05/empresas/auto-industria/1352101440.html


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Ene 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Salgo de ibe con vistas a entrar en una hipotetica caida y me meto dentro de duro Felguera buscando su caja. La mitad de su capitalizacion esta en caja y dan 4 dividendos al año en efectivo 7,5% mas las recompras de acciones es una rentabilidad del 8%-10%
> 
> https://www.unience.com/product/MCE/MDF/financials
> 
> ...



Bertok te quiere. :Aplauso: :Aplauso:


----------



## muertoviviente (14 Ene 2013)

arrepentios y soltad to el papel mis bienamados :no:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (14 Ene 2013)

Hablando de chocar frente al personal. El foro de bolsa de expansión en la época 2006-catacrack fue épica en este sentido. Algunos bien comunicados hasta apuntaron con precisión mensual la caída y la inmensa mayoría sosteniendo la conquista de los.........20.000 puntos. Aquellos tiempos siempre serán recordados. FCC según algunos pretendía convertirse en la empresa líder de servicios mundial.


----------



## muertoviviente (14 Ene 2013)

la mistica linea en toda su gloria :Aplauso:


----------



## paulistano (14 Ene 2013)

Pues si se empieza a hablar de corrección...es que a esto aún le queda pólvora


----------



## kalemania (14 Ene 2013)

Y que pasa con las matildes, que han roto directriz bajista?






¿Falsa rotura o se van a 13,XX?


----------



## muertoviviente (14 Ene 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Pues si se empieza a hablar de corrección...es que a esto aún le queda pólvora



mira el grafico de MV el maestro de sabiduria y recuerda que venimos desde los 6000 sin ninguna correccion importante , la jran bajista esta a solo unos 200 pipos y la mistica tocada hoy :: 

por otro lado el sp500 haciendo un doble techo de manual con el vix en la todopoderosa alcista confirma esto , el nasdaq100 con un HCH tambien de manual y eurostox en la parte alta del canal .


cada uno hace su propia figura pero todos en los puntos maximos de dichas figuras , solo una gacela provinciana pensaria que eso es coincidencia :ouch:


----------



## muertoviviente (14 Ene 2013)

kalemania dijo:


> Y que pasa con las matildes, que han roto directriz bajista?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



solo es un ataque al gap que tiene en la zona 11,10-11,15


----------



## Pepitoria (14 Ene 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Hablando de chocar frente al personal. El foro de bolsa de expansión en la época 2006-catacrack fue épica en este sentido. Algunos bien comunicados hasta apuntaron con precisión mensual la caída y la inmensa mayoría sosteniendo la conquista de los.........20.000 puntos. Aquellos tiempos siempre serán recordados. FCC según algunos pretendía convertirse en la empresa líder de servicios mundial.



Pues no sé si el ibex será el caso (porque lo han apalizado hasta el extremo), pero el resto en general oh,si...catacrocker is coming!!


----------



## Pepitoria (14 Ene 2013)

Una foto de un muerto

TNT Express NV: AMS:TNTE quotes & news - Google Finance


----------



## muertoviviente (14 Ene 2013)

ibex choca contra la mistica linea del jran mercado alcista , ojetivo del doble suelo requetecumplido en 8500 , ojetivo del triangulito con base en 7550 tambien cumplido , ahora se abriran las puertas del infierno :no:




HCH de manual en el nasdaq100 ojetivo en los 2000 aprox :abajo:





eurostox50 en la parte alta del canal , aun quedaran gacelas que creeran que to esto es coincidencia ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Ene 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Una foto de un muerto
> 
> TNT Express NV: AMS:TNTE quotes & news - Google Finance



Hoyja! Me acaban de traer un paquete los de TNT..... Ya decía yo que olía a a guano....::

Un poco de cera a los seres de luz tampoco viene mal ::


----------



## Janus (14 Ene 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Se pueden ganar más o menos 40 pipos fáciles hasta el mediodía. Ahí queda dicho.



Dicho y hecho, 39 pipos a la saca.

Y hay más para los valientes que perseveren.

Buena cantada en directo, sí señor. iba muy ligero de carga, 4 minis.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (14 Ene 2013)

¿ The End is Here ?...ó sea the End del Guano...oi ?...


----------



## Janus (14 Ene 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Ein... vaya, no me había dado cuenta de que Pepeluí ha sacado una edición nueva del Leones vS Gacelas...
> 
> ¿ Alguien me puede decir si es un libro entretenido que merezca la pena echarle un rato ? Me refiero como lectura de entretenimiento, por supuesto, ya damos por descontado que su valor didáctico es cercano a cero.



A poder ser que alguien pase el torrent para poder leerlo gratis. No está España como para subvencionar a negocios "crecepelo".


----------



## muertoviviente (14 Ene 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Dicho y hecho, 39 pipos a la saca.
> 
> Y hay más para los valientes que perseveren.
> 
> Buena cantada en directo, sí señor. iba muy ligero de carga, 4 minis.



no intente ganar el ultimo leuro pezkeñin , los larguistas seran aniquilados , el reboton solo es un pullback asi que ten temor :no:


----------



## Janus (14 Ene 2013)

Krim dijo:


> APPLE va a dar sus resultados y parece que no son nada buenos. Atentos por que viene en el pre con un guanazo épico y puede perder los soportes.



Mas que avisado estaba ya el que no se puede estar dentro ante unos resultados que tienen al valor pegado a la línea clavicular.

En Apple es mejor espera y ver.


----------



## Janus (14 Ene 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> no intente ganar el ultimo leuro pezkeñin , los larguistas seran aniquilados , el reboton solo es un pullback asi que ten temor :no:



Esos leuros (ya he cambiado los dolares a euros) ya están en buen fortín. Guardados que hay que ahorrar


----------



## donpepito (14 Ene 2013)

Buenas tardes,

Janus, me mira la bola para Nvax, me parece que van a preparar GACELA GRIPERA a la parrilla, pero no lo tengo del todo claro, estaba dispuesto a un fast trade.


----------



## muertoviviente (14 Ene 2013)

donpepito dijo:


> Buenas tardes,
> 
> Janus, me mira la bola para Nvax, me parece que van a preparar GACELA GRIPERA a la parrilla, pero no lo tengo del todo claro, estaba dispuesto a un fast trade.



que se la mire pero mejor en veteranos :ouch:


----------



## Janus (14 Ene 2013)

donpepito dijo:


> Buenas tardes,
> 
> Janus, me mira la bola para Nvax, me parece que van a preparar GACELA GRIPERA a la parrilla, pero no lo tengo del todo claro, estaba dispuesto a un fast trade.



Yo la veo alcista pero lejos de poder entrar con un risk pequeño. En el pre-market viene subiendo un 2%. Los earnings son para el 04/03/2013 así que camino despejado a moriñanas.


----------



## donpepito (14 Ene 2013)

Gracias, quizás estemos en pre rally griperin hasta $4.00 ... la fiebre les va a durar al menos 2 meses, todo dependerá si quieren presionar a los cortos, casi 10M de accs-


----------



## Janus (14 Ene 2013)

donpepito dijo:


> Gracias, quizás estemos en pre rally griperin hasta $4.00 ... la fiebre les va a durar al menos 2 meses, todo dependerá si quieren presionar a los cortos, casi 10M de accs-




En 2,40 dolares hay resistencia.

Viendo el chart de muy largo plazo parece que está pidiendo a gritos un nuevo tirón alcista en pico de sierra hasta más de ese target en 4.

Si abre decente le podríamos meter un tiro. Luego lo vemos.


----------



## ponzi (14 Ene 2013)

Parece que estan bastante internacionalizados


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zJooEt4JRkU&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## pollastre (14 Ene 2013)

Esto venía de esta mañana sobre las 10-11am....



pollastre dijo:


> Hay algún hueso duro todavía por el camino antes de cantar victoria para los cortos... en particular el *756*, con extensión a toda esa zona ( *750 *y *746 *como bastiones).




Situación ahora mismo :









Por si alguien aún creía que las cosas ocurren por casualidad y tal :fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## ponzi (14 Ene 2013)

Junta de 2012 de Duro Felguera

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ec_MatePLpo&feature=youtube_gdata_player


Los motivos de mi entrada son:

1)Invertir a nivel global en sectores estrategicos como el energético y logistico:están en China,Usa,Sudamerica,Africa,India,Golfo persico, Europa
2)Tienen una caja con mas de 500 mill en efectivo.


----------



## muertoviviente (14 Ene 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Junta de 2012 de Duro Felguera
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ec_MatePLpo&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> ...



ponzi ya te perdiste el anterior BIG GUANO :ouch: yo creo que ya es hora de que te estrenes con los cortos pekeño fundamentalijta :Baile:


----------



## pollastre (14 Ene 2013)

Ay, Gatencio, Gatencio... el día que nos deleite con alguna operación real, vamos a tener que empezar a pensar que es Ud. algo más que el Rey del Trono Troll (Janus dixit)



muertoviviente dijo:


> ponzi ya te perdiste el anterior BIG GUANO :ouch: yo creo que ya es hora de que te estrenes con los cortos pekeño fundamentalijta :Baile:


----------



## sirpask (14 Ene 2013)

Hola señores por casualidades de la vida me he encontrado con 40.000 eurines, no quiero invertirlos en Deuda, ni fondos, ni nada que tenga la banderita de España al lado.

¿Si los meto en un transatlantico Mundial como GM o Exxon, puedo dormir a gusto ? No quiero rentabilidades, solo no perderlos.

Gracias.


----------



## LÁNGARO (14 Ene 2013)

joer ya me gustaría a mi "encontrarme" unos 40.000 eurines, te aseguro que me daría igual donde meterlos.

P.D. si no quieres perderlos.... lo mejor es disfrutarlos, gastatelos


----------



## pollastre (14 Ene 2013)

Llegamos al 730.... momento muy importante. Se juegan otros 40 piponaccis a la baja.

edit: suficiente para mí por hoy... tengo hambre, coño... cierro ya xDD


----------



## Janus (14 Ene 2013)

40.000 euros?. Amigo, eso es un problema hoy en día. Eres la diana de las hienas que habitan en el país. Donde mejor lo puedes poner es en ING Direct si no quieres incurrir en riesgo alguno. Este banco está al margen de la normativa del Banco de España al estar sujeto a la legislación de terceros países. Si hubiera problemas con esta noticia, siempre puedes (es recomendable) que tu dinero habite en las dependencias subterráneas de terceros países.

Bank run YA.


----------



## ponzi (14 Ene 2013)

sirpask dijo:


> Hola señores por casualidades de la vida me he encontrado con 40.000 eurines, no quiero invertirlos en Deuda, ni fondos, ni nada que tenga la banderita de España al lado.
> 
> ¿Si los meto en un transatlantico Mundial como GM o Exxon, puedo dormir a gusto ? No quiero rentabilidades, solo no perderlos.
> 
> Gracias.



A mi me gusta mas Ko,bestinfond ,Ms,berkishare o fondos indice.Si no estas acostumbrado a invertir en bolsa ni se te ocurra meter los 40k de golpe.Personalmente haria algo asi :10000 deposito 10000 liquidez 6000 bestinfond 4000 microsoft. Antes de invertir en ningun sitio informate todo lo que puedas.


----------



## Janus (14 Ene 2013)

Paso de Novavax, pudiera ser un pelotazo pero no merece asumir riesgo cuando ya llevamos un año magnífico. No es para arriesgar.

Hay más trenes que hijos de puta, y hay muchos.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Ene 2013)

Venga, _amoh _a cabrearnos.

Economía Directa 13-01-2013 Amiguetes en mp3 (13/01 a las 13:03:31) 01:07:00 1702140 - iVoox


----------



## donpepito (14 Ene 2013)

Efectivamente, parece q lo obvio era el wano, en Nvax.


----------



## muertoviviente (14 Ene 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Ay, Gatencio, Gatencio... el día que nos deleite con alguna operación real, vamos a tener que empezar a pensar que es Ud. algo más que el Rey del Trono Troll (Janus dixit)



yo soy MV y traigo un papertrading maravilloso , mejor sera que apague los sistemah IA porque humilde servidor se dispone a aniquilar toda resistencia :no:

se abriran las puertas del infierno y ya sabeis como se las gasta MV el maestro de sabiduria en los jrandes rallys , advertidos quedais ejpertitos persigue precios :bla:


----------



## Pepitoria (14 Ene 2013)

Ya empezó el moquillo rojo...


----------



## Janus (14 Ene 2013)

En Arch Coal es la MM200 quien tiene la palabra para el cambio a tendencia alcista. Paciencia.


----------



## pollastre (14 Ene 2013)

Insisto en esto porque me ha parecido un movimiento en verdad maravilloso: la genialidad de la sesión de hoy ha estado en la vela que he comentado antes, la @1h de las 10:00am, una auténtica obra de arte, un figura el operador que haya sido.

Todos los días se pueden ver movimientos de mucha platita absolutamente burdos y bruscos, pero lo de hoy ha sido otra cosa. Ha sido Mercado, con mayúsculas. Despliego -1000 en neto y subo 50 pips compensando, como el jugador de ajedrez que sacrifica un peón sabiendo que la recompensa le vendrá multiplicada.

Fascinante. 

Y encima el tío se va a por el 690.... 100 pips con 1000 contratos. Sí señor.

Ese ya se ha ganado el bonus hoy.


----------



## atman (14 Ene 2013)

sirpask dijo:


> Hola señores por casualidades de la vida me he encontrado con 40.000 eurines, no quiero invertirlos en Deuda, ni fondos, ni nada que tenga la banderita de España al lado.
> 
> ¿Si los meto en un transatlantico Mundial como GM o Exxon, puedo dormir a gusto ? No quiero rentabilidades, solo no perderlos.
> 
> Gracias.



GM? Tal vez mejor Ford... aunque ahora mismo... ¿ha probado usted a dormir con 40.000 euros debajo del colchón?


----------



## Janus (14 Ene 2013)

A Apple le van a meter la del pulpo, con rabas y todo. Todo bien apretadito.

Solo un fake brutal le daría bríos pero temporales. El camino ya lo han marcado los osos bajistas. Queda confirmar la ruptura (no va a ser fácil, anticipo).

Ahí va a haber unos 150 dolares mínimo hacia abajo. Si el negocio, no actual sino el de las expectativas a futuro, se resiente como parece que anticipan las noticias ..... se van a dar una buena hostia porque no tienen de momento producto para abrir un nuevo mercado.

A disfrutar.


----------



## Janus (14 Ene 2013)

Estén fuera de Firts. La operación del día estaba en la plata y en el DAX como ha cantado Pollastre.

Si esto sigue así, mañana es un día peligroso para el trading si no es en short position.


----------



## Burbujilimo (14 Ene 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Insisto en esto porque me ha parecido un movimiento en verdad maravilloso: la genialidad de la sesión de hoy ha estado en la vela que he comentado antes, la @1h de las 10:00am, una auténtica obra de arte, un figura el operador que haya sido.
> 
> Todos los días se pueden ver movimientos de mucha platita absolutamente burdos y bruscos, pero lo de hoy ha sido otra cosa. Ha sido Mercado, con mayúsculas. Despliego -1000 en neto y subo 50 pips compensando, como el jugador de ajedrez que sacrifica un peón sabiendo que la recompensa le vendrá multiplicada.
> 
> ...



Lo que daría por poder ver el mercado como lo ves tú...

(y lo que ganaría con ello, claro  ).

A ver si fichas bien su algo y pones tu otro tuyo a olfatearle


----------



## muertoviviente (14 Ene 2013)

Janus dijo:


> A Apple le van a meter la del pulpo, con rabas y todo. Todo bien apretadito.
> 
> Solo un fake brutal le daría bríos pero temporales. El camino ya lo han marcado los osos bajistas. Queda confirmar la ruptura (no va a ser fácil, anticipo).
> 
> ...



HCH en el nasdaq y doble techo en el sp500 confirmado por el vix en la alcista todopoderosa :fiufiu:


----------



## Janus (14 Ene 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> HCH en el nasdaq y doble techo en el sp500 confirmado por el vix en la alcista todopoderosa :fiufiu:



You're right. Pero va a haber menos estropicio del que imaginas.


----------



## Janus (14 Ene 2013)

You're become so numb!!!

[YOUTUBE]vBjXzSeHGis[/YOUTUBE]

Además buen remix.


----------



## muertoviviente (14 Ene 2013)

Janus dijo:


> You're right. Pero va a haber menos estropicio del que imaginas.



si realmente tenemos doble techo en el sp500 y HCH en el nasdaq el estropicio esta calculado y sera jrande :baba:


----------



## Pepitoria (14 Ene 2013)

Janus dijo:


> A Apple le van a meter la del pulpo, con rabas y todo. Todo bien apretadito.
> 
> Solo un fake brutal le daría bríos pero temporales. El camino ya lo han marcado los osos bajistas. Queda confirmar la ruptura (no va a ser fácil, anticipo).
> 
> ...



Apple está tocada, tocadísima.

Lo malo es lo que eso va a arrastrar,...


----------



## atman (14 Ene 2013)

Hemos roto el primer soporte? nos podemos fiar en el apoyo hasta los 1446? hablando en plata... ¿me puedo empezar a tocar?


----------



## muertoviviente (14 Ene 2013)

atman dijo:


> Hemos roto el primer soporte? nos podemos fiar en el apoyo hasta los 1446? hablando en plata... ¿me puedo empezar a tocar?



el vix no falla , siempre que toca la alcista el sp500 guanea de lo lindo , no me sea gacela deje correr las plusvis :baba:


----------



## atman (14 Ene 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Estén fuera de Firts. La operación del día estaba en la plata y en el DAX como ha cantado Pollastre.
> 
> Si esto sigue así, mañana es un *día peligroso para el trading si no es en short position.*



Diga usted que sí... todos lo tenemos claro...


(mejor voy cerrando cortos...) jajaja....:XX: :XX:

Lo malo de aguantar el estirón hacia arriba es que luego siempre quiero igualarlo hacia abajo, sino para qué hemos aguantado... 15 calimeros hacia abajo... me manda justo a "ese" soporte...


----------



## Janus (14 Ene 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Apple está tocada, tocadísima.
> 
> Lo malo es lo que eso va a arrastrar,...



Ojalá, pero esto no puede ser fácil.

Ten en cuenta que el SP ni ha comenzado a montar el techo y está el hecho de que la banca europea ha mejorado mucho.


----------



## Janus (14 Ene 2013)

atman dijo:


> Hemos roto el primer soporte? nos podemos fiar en el apoyo hasta los 1446? hablando en plata... ¿me puedo empezar a tocar?



Pues empezar a tocarte un poquito pero con guantes. El truco está en los detalles. Ojos antes que cerebro.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Ene 2013)

Coño con el programa de ED!! Justo he dicho yo hoy lo mismo!!!

"...¿Por qué en el *poder legislativo* están sentados, y hay bancos específicos para los miembros del *poder ejecutivo*...? ::

..."que hace un señor del poder ejecutivo dentro del legislativo" x1000 ::


----------



## atman (14 Ene 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Pues empezar a tocarte un poquito pero *con guantes*. El truco está en los detalles. Ojos antes que cerebro.



Usted no ha leído el artículo de Bloomberg sobre las ladillas ¿verdad?

A mí me ha traumatizado. :XX:

Abandonaré todo esperanza y me suscribiré al Hola... :XX: :XX:


----------



## muertoviviente (14 Ene 2013)

vamos a ver gacelerio :ouch: los indices tienen diferentes figuras pero todos en los puntos maximos de dichas figuras , esto no es coincidencia :no:


----------



## Pepitoria (14 Ene 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Ojalá, pero esto no puede ser fácil.
> 
> Ten en cuenta que el SP ni ha comenzado a montar el techo y está el hecho de que la banca europea ha mejorado mucho.



Dale tiempo, incluso unas semanas, que lo mismo incluso vemos el SP en 1500.

Aquí va a hincar la rodilla todo quisqui.


----------



## muertoviviente (14 Ene 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Dale tiempo, incluso unas semanas, que lo mismo incluso vemos el SP en 1500.
> 
> Aquí va a hincar la rodilla todo quisqui.



no apuestes contra el VIX chavalin :ouch: ::


----------



## Silenciosa (14 Ene 2013)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> Lo que daría por poder ver el mercado como lo ves tú...
> 
> (y lo que ganaría con ello, claro  ).
> 
> A ver si fichas bien su algo y pones tu otro tuyo a olfatearle



Olvídate.

Ellos:







Nosotros:








Esto lo mejor es tenerlo asumido cuanto antes :XX:


----------



## ddddd (14 Ene 2013)

¿Momento para poder probar suerte en ANR viendo cercanos los 9 dólares y la correción importante que acarrea estos últimos días?


----------



## pecata minuta (14 Ene 2013)

Me han echado de Gamesa, capullos.
Ya solo me quedan las PRISA bien protegiditas.


----------



## ponzi (14 Ene 2013)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Olvídate.
> 
> Ellos:
> 
> ...



No subestime el potencial de los marcianitos.Donde esten estos o la serpiente de Nokia que se quite el tan afamado angry birds Ayer vi la peli que me recomendaste,me rei un monton con el estilo mistico de jobs y con el de la edad de piedra de ballmer


----------



## donpepito (14 Ene 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Me han echado de Gamesa, capullos.
> Ya solo me quedan las PRISA bien protegiditas.



La `platita mejor en la casita, si llevas un buen % de beneficios.


----------



## ghkghk (14 Ene 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> A mi me gusta mas Ko,bestinfond ,Ms,berkishare o fondos indice.Si no estas acostumbrado a invertir en bolsa ni se te ocurra meter los 40k de golpe.Personalmente haria algo asi :10000 deposito 10000 liquidez 6000 bestinfond 4000 microsoft. Antes de invertir en ningun sitio informate todo lo que puedas.



"Dejame que te los gestione yo"... como por arte de magia han volado 10.000 eurilllos.

Enviado desde mi GT-I8160 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hannibal (14 Ene 2013)

Lo que insinuais en las últimas páginas es que en los próximos días está prohibido entrar no sólo en el Ibexistán sino también en las bolsas europedas y usanas?


----------



## LÁNGARO (14 Ene 2013)

al final terminara en verde, no me jodassssssss


----------



## FranR (14 Ene 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> Lo que insinuais en las últimas páginas es que en los próximos días está prohibido entrar no sólo en el Ibexistán sino también en las bolsas europedas y usanas?



Mode De Güindos ON

Al contrario, entre y póngase cómodo

Mode De Güindos OFF

Mode Montoto ON
Si no mete sus dineros en borsa será acusado de antispañó y especuladó por dejar sus dineros en bancolchón. He dicho

Mode Montoto OFF

Si se esta fuera, mejor esperar.


----------



## ponzi (14 Ene 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> "Dejame que te los gestione yo"... como por arte de magia han volado 10.000 eurilllos.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I8160 usando Tapatalk 2



Anda ha bailado un 2 en el deposito


----------



## Hannibal (14 Ene 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Mode De Güindos ON
> 
> Al contrario, entre y póngase cómodo
> 
> ...



Gracias por la respuesta; es que se me hacía raro un guano _internasioná_; llevo una semana fuera y tenía el gusanillo de entrar, le había echado el ojo a un par de valores que tenían buena pinta pero visto lo visto habrá que esperar ojo avizor :cook:


----------



## atman (14 Ene 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> Lo que insinuais en las últimas páginas es que en los próximos días está prohibido entrar no sólo en el Ibexistán sino también en las bolsas europedas y usanas?



Por su pregunta, entiendo que que quiere usted largo... algo a lo que le animo encarecidamente, porque de algún sitio tiene que salir el dinero que quiero llevarme yo...


----------



## atman (14 Ene 2013)

Oiganme... tengo algo mal... o al cierre el ibex se ha ido 40 puntos abajo???? Emmm... ¿rebaja de rating a España?

Será porque Obama saca la húmeda a pasear? volverá a decir que la SS yanki está al borde de la quiebra??? 

A este respecto hay un bonito artículo de ayer o de hoy mismo en ZH...


----------



## J-Z (14 Ene 2013)

Se huele el guano ya, a ver si llega esta semana.


----------



## FranR (14 Ene 2013)

Piratón

Las universidades andaluzas, a la cabeza de prejubilaciones ilegales - Libertad Digital

I+D, así que no pida que le renueven la suscripción....


----------



## ponzi (14 Ene 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Piratón
> 
> Las universidades andaluzas, a la cabeza de prejubilaciones ilegales - Libertad Digital
> 
> I+D, así que no pida que le renueven la suscripción....



Hay que mantener el I+D de las tapas y barriles de cerveza


----------



## ponzi (14 Ene 2013)

Duro Felguera 


http://www.rankia.com/blog/anfundeem/1623871-duro-felguera-aguanta-crisis


----------



## Janus (14 Ene 2013)

ddddd dijo:


> ¿Momento para poder probar suerte en ANR viendo cercanos los 9 dólares y la correción importante que acarrea estos últimos días?



Aguanta firme, todavía no es el momento.


----------



## Claca (14 Ene 2013)

:fiufiu: :fiufiu: :fiufiu:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Ene 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Piratón
> 
> Las universidades andaluzas, a la cabeza de prejubilaciones ilegales - Libertad Digital
> 
> I+D, así que no pida que le renueven la suscripción....



HDLGP....Concursos para catédráticos a porrillo, para tituloares.... ejem.

Lo de la suscripción se arregló....aunque me parece que no están todas las que había antes.


Por lo demás....








He borrado el puesto por privacidad y tal, pero anda y que no molaría currar en algo llamado "special projects" :fiufiu: :fiufiu:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Ene 2013)

Claca jrandeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




:XX::XX: :XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:


----------



## mataresfacil (14 Ene 2013)

Gamesa me ha echado a 1,96, el minimo del dia, mira que habia puesto el stop lejos, pues parece que me estaba buscando.
putada gorda


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (14 Ene 2013)

Pues no ha sido para tanto el desplome de Apple, ha aguantado la barrera de los 500 sin muchos problemas.

Gamesa es la que me está sorprendiendo, con correcciones como esa bajada a los 1,95 que parece destinada a apear pasajeros, pero que corrige mínimamente las subidas espectaculares de los ultimos días.

La semana va a estar interesante.


----------



## muertoviviente (14 Ene 2013)

las herramientas de MV , las " TONTERIAS " predicen gap a la baja para mañana , verdaderamente traigo un trading maravilloso inocho:


----------



## Crash (14 Ene 2013)

Buenísimo Claca. Y ya de paso, gracias por los gráficos.


----------



## Claca (14 Ene 2013)

Crash dijo:


> Buenísimo Claca. Y ya de paso, gracias por los gráficos.



El siguiente gráfico va a ser el de INDITEX, que tanto por relevancia en el IBEX, como en el propio valor, es de los que conviene tener presentes.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (14 Ene 2013)

Que bueno. Espero respuesta y contrarespuesta.


----------



## sr.anus (14 Ene 2013)

Claca dijo:


> El siguiente gráfico va a ser el de INDITEX, que tanto por relevancia en el IBEX, como en el propio valor, es de los que conviene tener presentes.



Lo espero con ansia viva! Cual es su prediccion? el vuelo hasta los 115 y mas alla, o el derrumbe tras romper el soporte del canal que ha funcionado durante meses?


----------



## paulistano (14 Ene 2013)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Gamesa me ha echado a 1,96, el minimo del dia, mira que habia puesto el stop lejos, pues parece que me estaba buscando.
> putada gorda



Ya es mala suerte...

Espero que te estés lamentado toda la semanao

Sí la cosa se pone mal, yo mañana a 1.93 salto.... Stop mental..... No me fio de esos rayajos.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Ene 2013)

Angel Gimeno:

_"El banco de Santander, el banco más ilustre de este país, tiene una deuda de tal calibre que no hay nadie, en EEUU por descontado, que le de alguna posibilidad de supervivencia, ninguna"_



:fiufiu: :fiufiu: :fiufiu: :fiufiu: :fiufiu:


----------



## ponzi (14 Ene 2013)

Como veis el grafico de Duro.F?


----------



## credulo (14 Ene 2013)

En fin, me han saltado el stop de GAS y me he largado de IBE con unas buenas plusvis en las dos. Ahora casi completamente en liquidez mirando a ver que hace el Ibex.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Ene 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Como veis el grafico de Duro.F?



Ahí está ponzi!!!! Contologordo primero y luego el gráf! Su fundamentalismo se tambalea! 

A ver si luego me da tiempo y le echo las líneas.


----------



## SMAUG (14 Ene 2013)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Pues no ha sido para tanto el desplome de Apple, ha aguantado la barrera de los 500 sin muchos problemas.



Al soporte de 500 ya se le ha perdido el respeto, hay que ver como evoluciona la sesión pero no descartaría que le pudieran dar la puntilla a poco del cierre, stops por los aires y mañana gap a la baja para confirmar la ruptura y destrozar el gráfico a largo. 
O quizás no, y los resultados del 23 de enero sean espectaculares y estén queriendo acumular a mejores precio.Ni idea, porque Apple no sale nunca a desmentir o a confirmar ninguna noticia.

He vendido prácticamente al mismo el precio que entre (505$), con las minusvalías del cambio a dolar y las comisiones, si hubiera acompañado el cruce quizás hubiera aguantado un poco más. 

un saludo


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Ene 2013)

Espaa y EEUU evitarn la doble imposicin fiscal para facilitar la inversin - Expansion.com


----------



## pollastre (14 Ene 2013)

Maldito clackerty... y encima ahora mismo yo sólo cuento con la miedda del microsoft Paint a mano para defenderme ::::


----------



## sr.anus (14 Ene 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Espaa y EEUU evitarn la doble imposicin fiscal para facilitar la inversin - Expansion.com



feliz noticia :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## ponzi (14 Ene 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ahí está ponzi!!!! Contologordo primero y luego el gráf! Su fundamentalismo se tambalea!
> 
> A ver si luego me da tiempo y le echo las líneas.



Son mis costumbres


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Ene 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Maldito clackerty... y encima ahora mismo yo sólo cuento con la miedda del microsoft Paint a mano para defenderme ::::



El paint en diestras manos tiene más peligro que M.A. Barracus en un Compro-Oro.....:bla: :bla:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (14 Ene 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> El paint en diestras manos tiene más peligro que M.A. Barracus en un Compro-Oro.....:bla: :bla:



El paint en manos de Mr.P, esperaba algo asi como una peli en 3d. Me ha decepcionado.

Cierto que Claca juega con la ventaja de tener la imaginacion de un niño de 8 años, pero tambien es cierto que Mr.P debe llevar ese puntito que solo puede dar llevar en el cuerpo mas de 16 copazos.


----------



## ponzi (14 Ene 2013)

mirar dell, es de las que tenia en el radar del mercado usano


----------



## Mulder (14 Ene 2013)

A las buenas noches!



pollastre dijo:


> Maldito clackerty... y encima ahora mismo yo sólo cuento con la miedda del microsoft Paint a mano para defenderme ::::



Hoyga, el GIMP es libre y está para win....

Ah no, que Ud. no usa software libre :XX:

jrande claca!


----------



## bertok (14 Ene 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Angel Gimeno:
> 
> _"El banco de Santander, el banco más ilustre de este país, tiene una deuda de tal calibre que no hay nadie, en EEUU por descontado, que le de alguna posibilidad de supervivencia, ninguna"_
> 
> ...



Otra delicia.

http://colectivoburbuja.es/audios/audios/Polinomia/PolinomiaENDURO_14_01_2013.mp3


----------



## Pepitoria (14 Ene 2013)

Ahí va otra vez la manzanita...


----------



## Janus (14 Ene 2013)

Claca dijo:


> :fiufiu: :fiufiu: :fiufiu:



Mereces estar en el olimpo del hilo. Sin tí, sería mucho menos interesante.

Yo te pediría que como premio pidas que los foreros posteen ...... TETAS.


----------



## pecata minuta (14 Ene 2013)

¡¡Janus estás obsesionao!!

¡¡No le hables al niño de tetas, hombre!!


----------



## paulistano (14 Ene 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Yo te pediría que como premio pidas que los foreros posteen ...... TETAS.




Venga me has convencido....aquí voy yo en Maldivas












Sin spoiler, que duelaaaa)


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Ene 2013)

Ponzi:

*[Duro]*


----------



## Janus (14 Ene 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¡¡Janus estás obsesionao!!
> 
> ¡¡No le hables al niño de tetas, hombre!!



Bueno yo tengo mis gustos y una mujer guapa bien armada, bien está.

Paulistano sí que tiene un poquito los gustos más desviados ::

Y Bertok ni te digo. O postea temas feos o post catastrofistas ::


----------



## Janus (14 Ene 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ponzi:
> 
> *[Duro]*



Sitio ideal para perder dinero, coste de oportunidad y paciencia. A las fiestas, y menos a la bolsa, se puede llegar tarde.


----------



## Xof Dub (14 Ene 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> mirar dell, es de las que tenia en el radar del mercado usano



Dell reportedly in talks to go private - MarketWatch 

Cada vez su radar afina mas ienso:
Esta ni se me había pasado por la cabeza, pero Nokia y Microsoft estaban entre mis favoritas si me decido a catar mercados extranjeros


----------



## Janus (14 Ene 2013)

El carbón lo ha hecho hoy realmente muy muy bien. Ha hecho lo que tiene que hacer que no es otra cosa que corregir y demostrar si realmente va a tirar hacia arriba con más fuerza o si hay un fake temporal. En el largo, se verán cotas muy muy interesantes por arriba.


----------



## ponzi (14 Ene 2013)

Cada día me gusta mas Coca cola y Microsoft


----------



## ponzi (14 Ene 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ponzi:
> 
> *[Duro]*



Desde la tablet no puedo leer los comentarios del grafico...resumiendo la ves bajista no???







Janus dijo:


> Sitio ideal para perder dinero, coste de oportunidad y paciencia. A las fiestas, y menos a la bolsa, se puede llegar tarde.



Ahora valen 800 mill y como mucho bajaran a los 500 mil que es lo que tienen en caja. Duro ni se parece a lo que era hace 4-5 años.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Ene 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Desde la tablet no puedo leer los comentarios del grafico...resumiendo la ves bajista no???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lleva lateral los dos últimos años. Ahora cerquita de máx históricos. Creo que podría estirar hasta los 5.5x€... 

La cuestión Ponzi es que está muy arriba en el graf, mucho inexplorado por esa zona, con superresistencias a la vista. Tenga cuidadín. Niveles a observar a cp los 5.1 y los 4.8.

edit: Ponzi mamón, eso sería una bajada del 40%!!


----------



## ghkghk (14 Ene 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Desde la tablet no puedo leer los comentarios del grafico...resumiendo la ves bajista no???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah bueno, si solo es eso!!!

Enviado desde mi GT-I8160 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tonto Simon (14 Ene 2013)

Pero Ponzi, como te metes a largo en Duro, mercado continuo, en pleno preguano...Son sus costumbres...:rolleye:


----------



## J-Z (14 Ene 2013)

Duro guano el que le aguarda.


----------



## Tonto Simon (14 Ene 2013)

Alguien sigue el indice Nikkei? Este año parece que lo llevan a la estratosfera no? Con la devaluacion bestial del yen quizas no es mala idea empresas como sony,mitsubishi, sharp...que lo tendran muy facil para exportar mucho mas barato


----------



## ddddd (14 Ene 2013)

Janus dijo:


> El carbón lo ha hecho hoy realmente muy muy bien. Ha hecho lo que tiene que hacer que no es otra cosa que corregir y demostrar si realmente va a tirar hacia arriba con más fuerza o si hay un fake temporal. En el largo, se verán cotas muy muy interesantes por arriba.



¿Qué límites podríamos poner actualmente hacia abajo?

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Janus (15 Ene 2013)

ddddd dijo:


> ¿Qué límites podríamos poner actualmente hacia abajo?
> 
> Muchas gracias.



En 8,80 aprox hay que salirse en cierres diarios. Por debajo puede cambiar el panorama. Si llega ahí, se sale sin miedo porque si luego es un fake, se vuelve a entrar. Piensen que son valores muy movibles por lo que los filtros a aplicar sobre resistencias y soportes tienen que ser amplios y eso conlleva mayor riesgo.


----------



## atman (15 Ene 2013)

Lo mío es obsesión... por favor, que alguien vaya a Bloomberg y me diga que NO han puesto el artículo de las ladillas como noticia destacada y "en exclusiva"... es una alucinación mía... no puede ser otra cosa...

A falta de t*t*s, aquí les dejo adelantos del Detroit Motor Show.

2013 Detroit Auto Show: 2013 Detroit Auto Show - Bloomberg

Ustedes que están más puestos que yo... ese Ferrari... ¿no les parece como...mal? Lo mismo me pasa con el nuevo Stigray... será que me hago mayor... no sé...

Por otro lado:

Analysis & Opinion | Reuters Roubini en directo...


----------



## ponzi (15 Ene 2013)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> Pero Ponzi, como te metes a largo en Duro, mercado continuo, en pleno preguano...Son sus costumbres...:rolleye:











ghkghk dijo:


> Ah bueno, si solo es eso!!!
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I8160 usando Tapatalk 2











Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Lleva lateral los dos últimos años. Ahora cerquita de máx históricos. Creo que podría estirar hasta los 5.5x€...
> 
> La cuestión Ponzi es que está muy arriba en el graf, mucho inexplorado por esa zona, con superresistencias a la vista. Tenga cuidadín. Niveles a observar a cp los 5.1 y los 4.8.
> 
> edit: Ponzi mamón, eso sería una bajada del 40%!!



Es una apuesta personal y arriesgada, un acto de fe diría yo.Para mi es muy llamativo que una smallcap de 800 mill desde que cambió su estrategia en 2009 haya incrementado entre 50-90 mill de eu el efectivo cada año. Estoy convencido que antes de 2 años termina lanzando una opa. 500 mill de efectivo es mucha pasta


----------



## Janus (15 Ene 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Es una apuesta personal y arriesgada, un acto de fe diría yo.Para mi es muy llamativo que una smallcap de 800 mill desde que cambió su estrategia en 2009 haya incrementado entre 50-90 mill de eu el efectivo cada año. Estoy convencido que antes de 2 años termina lanzando una opa. 500 mill de efectivo es mucha pasta



Qué ganas tienes de peder el reward ganado a pulso en Nokia!!!!!


No sé si confundo mensajes o no. Creo recordar que habías dicho en el pasado que habías trabajado en Indra o tienes relación con gente de ahí adentro. Aparte del erial que tienen montado en Indra, pregunta por el pollo que tienen montado allí que creo que están a punto de juicios. Eso se dice, se comenta, se barrunta .....

Pregunta cuál es el problema que han tenido y luego piénsate bien el tema.


----------



## Tonto Simon (15 Ene 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Es una apuesta personal y arriesgada, un acto de fe diría yo.Para mi es muy llamativo que una smallcap de 800 mill desde que cambió su estrategia en 2009 haya incrementado entre 50-90 mill de eu el efectivo cada año. Estoy convencido que antes de 2 años termina lanzando una opa. 500 mill de efectivo es mucha pasta



No estoy muy puesto en Duro pero tengo entendido que ese dinero era por adelantos por contratos. Si lo tienes claro adelante y Suerte


----------



## ponzi (15 Ene 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Qué ganas tienes de peder el reward ganado a pulso en Nokia!!!!!
> 
> 
> No sé si confundo mensajes o no. Creo recordar que habías dicho en el pasado que habías trabajado en Indra o tienes relación con gente de ahí adentro. Aparte del erial que tienen montado en Indra, pregunta por el pollo que tienen montado allí que creo que están a punto de juicios. Eso se dice, se comenta, se barrunta .....
> ...



No he trabajado en indra aunque si en una empresa que tenia proyectos con ellos. No conozco a nadie de duro pero sus finanzas parecen saneadas solo tienen una pega y es que dependen demasiado de venezuela aunque todo parece indicar que esa dependencia cada dia es menor.Dame alguna pista para encontrar lo que comentas ...es por los despidos en españa no?


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (15 Ene 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Qué ganas tienes de peder el reward ganado a pulso en Nokia!!!!!
> 
> 
> No sé si confundo mensajes o no. Creo recordar que habías dicho en el pasado que habías trabajado en Indra o tienes relación con gente de ahí adentro. Aparte del erial que tienen montado en Indra, pregunta por el pollo que tienen montado allí que creo que están a punto de juicios. Eso se dice, se comenta, se barrunta .....
> ...



todo lo siguiente es supuestamente

indra tiene a 800 tiios paraos y están aceptando proyectos de consultoria a perdidas




porque les compensa perder un 2-5% por cada tio en un proyecto a 6 meses, que no el salario de ese tio los 6 meses por tenerlo parao


se están llevando proyectos pero eso no significa que les salgan los números.



Me acuerdo de un proyecto de 1 millon de euros de una el ibex



el cliente empezó una subasta a la baja, mi empresa se retiro a los 550.000

accenture a los 450.000


indra lo iba a hacer por 400.000



y la oferta de un milllón ya era ajustada



son muy funcionarios y no echan a la gente con lo que al final se van a encontrar con gente muy vieja y que los jovenes se han ido del pais como está pasando ahora mismo. Yo mismo llevo ya dos semanas en otro pais.


----------



## Janus (15 Ene 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> No he trabajado en indra aunque si en una empresa que tenia proyectos con ellos. No conozco a nadie de duro pero sus finanzas parecen saneadas.Dame alguna pista para encontrar lo que comentas ...es por los despidos en españa no?



No digo más, un tema con el CFO para un trabajo tecnológico. Se dice que entraron tirando precios y ahora tienen el problema de que la vaca tiene más carne de la que decían y comérsela entera es una ruina. Se plantarán y a resolver el tema por lo civil se dice.


----------



## Janus (15 Ene 2013)

blackholesun dijo:


> todo lo siguiente es supuestamente
> 
> indra tiene a 800 tiios paraos y están aceptando proyectos de consultoria a perdidas
> 
> ...




Joder, si el precio de 1 millón era ajustado y tu empresa iba a 550.000 euros ..... vaya ganas de perder pasta. Qué empresa es?, más que nada para saber cómo se la gastan más allá de las que has nombrado.


----------



## vmmp29 (15 Ene 2013)

Janus dijo:


> No digo más, un tema con el CFO para un trabajo tecnológico. Se dice que entraron tirando precios y ahora tienen el problema de que la vaca tiene más carne de la que decían y comérsela entera es una ruina. Se plantarán y a resolver el tema por lo civil se dice.



¿qué es CFO?


----------



## ponzi (15 Ene 2013)

Janus dijo:


> No digo más, un tema con el CFO para un trabajo tecnológico. Se dice que entraron tirando precios y ahora tienen el problema de que la vaca tiene más carne de la que decían y comérsela entera es una ruina. Se plantarán y a resolver el tema por lo civil se dice.



Tengo que investigar un poco.No parece que pierdan dinero, tienen los margenes mas altos con respecto a la competencia. Por cierto comparto inversion con Bill gates ya que tambien es accionista


----------



## ponzi (15 Ene 2013)

.............


----------



## paulistano (15 Ene 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> ¿qué es CFO?




Creo que se podría resumir así:

Chairman -> Presidente

Board of Directors -> Consejo de Administración o Junta Directiva

CEO (Chief Executive Officer) -> Consejero delegado (Es) o Director ejecutivo (LAm)
Miembro del consejo en quien delega sus funciones el Presidente, convirtiéndose en el máximo responsable tras él. Es el responsable de tomar las decisiones para alcanzar los objetivos estratégicos de la empresa.

COO (Chief Operating Officer) -> Director general (de operaciones)
Responsable de las decisiones operativas cotidianas, y de los resultados de las operaciones en curso

CFO (Chief Financial Officer) -> Director financiero (Es) o Gerente de finanzas (LAm)

CIO (Chief Information Officer) -> Director de Informática o Sistemas


Y un par de cargos menores:

Technical Marketing Manager -> ¿Gerente de Mercadotecnia Técnica?
Product manager -> ¿Director de producto?


De wordrefernce para ampliar mas conceptos parecidos


----------



## Janus (15 Ene 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> ¿qué es CFO?



Chief Financial Officer, es el director financiero.


----------



## Janus (15 Ene 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Creo que se podría resumir así:
> 
> Chairman -> Presidente
> 
> ...



También están los Chief Investment Officer, Chief Marketing Officer, Chief Digital Officer, ...... 

Buen aporte.


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (15 Ene 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Joder, si el precio de 1 millón era ajustado y tu empresa iba a 550.000 euros ..... vaya ganas de perder pasta. Qué empresa es?, más que nada para saber cómo se la gastan más allá de las que has nombrado.



imaginate que un jefe de proyecto son 100.000 al año aprox


el proyecto eran para 20 tíos seis meses


entonces te salía el millon


ponias a un director irigiendo, a 3 gerentes , a 10 consultores seniors y a 6 consultore con experiencia durante seis meses


que se convierten en que el director se pasa para la comilona del principio y del final, a 1 gerente al 100 % y uno al 50%

a 2 consultore seniors o jefes de proyecto que saben lo que hacen, y a 15 tíos que no saben hacer la o con un canuto ya ea porque son becarios o porque no tienen ni ide de eso.


al final incluso ganas pasta


el sueldo del becario es 8000 euros cada seis meses o del junior



ya ves si te sale, lo pones un lazito y al sigguiente proyecto


----------



## ponzi (15 Ene 2013)

http://www.elcomercio.es/gijon/20080326/economia/acciones-duro-para-hombre-20080326.html

:


----------



## R3v3nANT (15 Ene 2013)

Buenos días,

Últimamente no les puedo seguir y no sé si ya colgaron esto ::

ACS continua con su alquimia contable y saca de sus cuentas los 3.000 millones de deuda asociados a Iberdrola


----------



## bertok (15 Ene 2013)

Guanos días

[YOUTUBE]BiL1pK3SZYI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (15 Ene 2013)

LOL que he encontrado en ZeroHedge.....


----------



## bertok (15 Ene 2013)

Grecia saldr del euro en 2013... y Espaa en 2014 por la imposibilidad de crear empleo - Cotizalia.com


----------



## juanfer (15 Ene 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> LOL que he encontrado en ZeroHedge.....



Por eso el tesoro esta sacando bonos a tope, cuando se den cuenta, que tenemos mas deficit que el año pasado, esto no puede acabar bien.


----------



## politicodemadreputa (15 Ene 2013)

Georgie Dann El negro no puede - YouTube


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Ene 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> las herramientas de MV , las " TONTERIAS " predicen gap a la baja para mañana , verdaderamente traigo un trading maravilloso inocho:



bravo maestro , comenzamos con el gap a la baja :Aplauso:

gap a la baja que se cerrara a su debido momento , verdaderamente trae ustec un trolleo de calidad :bla:


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Ene 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> bravo maestro , comenzamos con el gap a la baja :Aplauso:
> 
> gap a la baja que se cerrara a su debido momento , verdaderamente trae ustec un trolleo de calidad :bla:



asi es padawano , MV el maestro de sabiduria nuevamente juega con ventajita y eso significa que no hay porvenir para el que se resiste al poderio de MV el zahori :no:

guanos dias y tal para cual ejpertitos persigue precios :Baile:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (15 Ene 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> asi es padawano , MV el maestro de sabiduria nuevamente juega con ventajita y eso significa que no hay porvenir para el que se resiste al poderio de MV el zahori :no:
> 
> guanos dias y tal para cual ejpertitos persigue precios :Baile:



No sé si estoy mas de acuerdo o en desacuerdo con MV1 o MV2...la verdad. Que lío.::


----------



## LÁNGARO (15 Ene 2013)

Vayv miellllda de guano, y ya está, nada mas, ahora otra vez a subir??????


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Ene 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Vayv miellllda de guano, y ya está, nada mas, ahora otra vez a subir??????



gap cerrado , entonces guanearan sin mirar atras :fiufiu:


----------



## LÁNGARO (15 Ene 2013)

Sigo esperandolo con un -4%


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Ene 2013)

Dell negocia su venta con los fondos de capital riesgo Silver Lake Partners y TPG - elEconomista.es

El fabricante estadounidense de ordenadores y servidores Dell mantiene negociaciones de cara a su posible venta con fondos de capital riesgo como Silver Lake Partners y TPG, según indicaron fuentes conocedoras de la situación al diario The Wall Street Journal.

"Las conversaciones entre Dell y entidades de capital privado tienen lugar desde hace dos o tres meses", señalaron estas fuentes, que advirtieron de que todavía no se había formado un grupo comprador, en el que podría participar JP Morgan.

El cuerdo se conocerá en los próximos meses
Una de estas fuentes calificó los contactos como "serios", apuntando que habían ganado en intensidad en la parte final del año pasado, por lo que espera que cualquier posible acuerdo, de alcanzarse, se conozca en un plazo de seis semanas.

El fundador de la compañía, Michael Dell, quien controla un 15,7% del capital social de la empresa, volvió a tomar las riendas de Dell en 2007, tras su retirada de 2004, con la intención de expandir su actividad, embarcándose en una serie de compras de pequeñas empresas tecnológicas al margen de la fabricación de ordenadores personales.

*La adquisición de Dell, cuyo valor de mercado era de 19.000 millones de dólares (14.285 millones de euros) antes de conocerse la posibilidad de que la compañía deje de cotizar en bolsa*, supondría una de las mayores operaciones apalancadas desde el estallido de la crisis financiera en 2008.


----------



## ghkghk (15 Ene 2013)

Vamos Repsolitas...


----------



## atman (15 Ene 2013)

En España no se venden coches... porque los concesionarios no quieren...

Necesito renovar una de las fregonetas. Y llevo desde principios de diciembre mirando, preguntando y tal...AL final estamos entre una Nemo/Biper/Fiorino y la Berlingo/Partner, la que salga más barata con manos libres. Vale pues es que los comerciales de los concesionarios literalmente pasan de hacer ofertas, estudiar precios, etc... Vas por allí o les llamas, te pasan un precio y ale... a cascarla... y quieres alguna cotización distinta, comparar precios etc... olvídate...

Antes joer... te hacían el pino a una mano si hacía falta... y luego se quejan de que no venden... :angrybird:


----------



## tonuel (15 Ene 2013)

atman dijo:


> Antes joer... te hacían el pino a una mano si hacía falta... y luego se quejan de que no venden... :angrybird:




No tienen que estar de muy buen humor últimamente...


----------



## atman (15 Ene 2013)

La subasta bien y tal y eso... ¿no? Y mientras consigan arreglarla, de una forma o de otra...

Edito: Justo lo dicho. Y ya si además hacemos las cuentas públicas a la griega (lo digo por la "previsión" de caida del PIB), pues entonces todo es estupendo, fantástico y maravilloso...


----------



## grillo35 (15 Ene 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> LOL que he encontrado en ZeroHedge.....




Madre mia, y luego todavia hay gente que se descojona cuando se les dice que el problema del mundo se llama España..:ouch:


----------



## ddddd (15 Ene 2013)

Janus dijo:


> En 8,80 aprox hay que salirse en cierres diarios. Por debajo puede cambiar el panorama. Si llega ahí, se sale sin miedo porque si luego es un fake, se vuelve a entrar. Piensen que son valores muy movibles por lo que los filtros a aplicar sobre resistencias y soportes tienen que ser amplios y eso conlleva mayor riesgo.



Según tus palabras entiendo que puede ser buen momento para probar suerte en largos, ¿no?


----------



## juanfer (15 Ene 2013)

Vamos coño.


----------



## LÁNGARO (15 Ene 2013)

La caída de la prima 'esconde' el déficit: podría haber superado el 9% en 2012 - elEconomista.es
esto da miedo


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (15 Ene 2013)

LOL 

*Ramamurti Shankar: “Never trust a log plot. And especially never trust a log log plot”*


:XX: :XX:

Log-Scales Wars Reloaded!!


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Ene 2013)

atman dijo:


> La subasta bien y tal y eso... ¿no? Y mientras consigan arreglarla, de una forma o de otra...
> 
> Edito: Justo lo dicho. Y ya si además hacemos las cuentas públicas a la griega (lo digo por la "previsión" de caida del PIB), pues entonces todo es estupendo, fantástico y maravilloso...



gacela de poca FED :ouch: 

yo soy MV el rey del trono troll y solo trollear soy capaz de acertar :o

primero vamos a cerrar el gap en los 8160-8280 :Baile:


----------



## ghkghk (15 Ene 2013)

Hola familia. ¿Sabeis si las ganancias del juego se compensan con las pérdidas de bolsa de hace 1 ó 2 ejercicios?

Es que hay una cuota buenísima para un partido de NFL esta semana, pero paso de tener que darle algo a Montoro si gano, y joderme si pierdo. 

Gracias!


----------



## ponzi (15 Ene 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Hola familia. ¿Sabeis si las ganancias del juego se compensan con las pérdidas de bolsa de hace 1 ó 2 ejercicios?
> 
> Es que hay una cuota buenísima para un partido de NFL esta semana, pero paso de tener que darle algo a Montoro si gano, y joderme si pierdo.
> 
> Gracias!



Supongo que sera como la distincion entre las acciones y los fondos,solo se compensan los de la misma naturaleza.Como ves rovi?Es muy pequeña para competir a nivel internacional?


----------



## Claca (15 Ene 2013)

Claca dijo:


> Más claro que el IBEX, da una idea de cuándo podría producirse la corrección (MEDIUM CAP):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



MEDIUM:







Lo dicho, rota la figura, se ha precipitado la corrección. Relevante también el pico de volumen que se produjo durante la dilatación por arriba.


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Ene 2013)

claca la clave estaba en la mistica linea del jran mercado alcista que pasaba por los 8720 este mes y lo demas es tonteria , si tu quieres creer en chorradas del medium cap eres libre cual gacela ::


----------



## ghkghk (15 Ene 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Supongo que sera como la distincion entre las acciones y los fondos,solo se compensan los de la misma naturaleza.Como ves rovi?Es muy pequeña para competir a nivel internacional?




De sus medicamentos sí te puedo hablar algo (poco) pero de sus cuentas... seguro que sabes tú millones de veces más. No es un gigante, pero ¿quién dice que no pueda ser rentable?


----------



## ponzi (15 Ene 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> De sus medicamentos sí te puedo hablar algo (poco) pero de sus cuentas... seguro que sabes tú millones de veces más. No es un gigante, pero ¿quién dice que no pueda ser rentable?



Su negocio es justamente lo que mas me interesa,entenderlo es realmente lo que crea valor añadido. Por muy bien que estén las cuentas si no se comprende el negocio y a sus competidores cualquier análisis financiero sera un rotundo fracaso.Yo insto a que cualquiera que compre una empresa trate de entenderla. 


https://www.unience.com/product/MCE/ROVI/financials

Veo que tiene una capitalizacion baja, unos 270 mill de eu, sus ventas siguen una tendencia alcista,tiene buenos ratios y margenes pero no se hasta que punto pueden competir contra gigantes como Bayer,Sanofi o Merks.Desde luego financieramente estan saneados.


Que productos vende?donde?y contra quien compite? :


----------



## ghkghk (15 Ene 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Su negocio es justamente lo que mas me interesa,entenderlo es realmente lo que crea valor añadido. Por muy bien que estén las cuentas si no se comprende el negocio y a sus competidores cualquier análisis financiero sera un rotundo fracaso.Yo insto a que cualquiera que compre una empresa trate de entenderla.
> 
> 
> https://www.unience.com/product/MCE/ROVI/financials
> ...





Por lo que sé, son buenos en parafarmacia. Ahí hay mercado para todos. Almirall comparado con Pfizer es.... nada. Y eso no quiere decir que no pueda ser incluso más rentable para sus accionistas que uno de esos gigantes. 

Lo que no sé es su % de negocio internacional, siendo el futuro de España el que es...


----------



## ponzi (15 Ene 2013)

La página es un poco arcaica y no parece que tengan muchos productos aunque los que tienen creo que podrían venderse a nivel global sin problema


http://www.rovi.es/movil/hibor.php

Trombos
Calcio

http://www.rovi.es/movil/perspirex.php

Antitranspirantes

Supositorios

Vacunas contra la gripe

http://www.rovi.es/movil/estrategia.php

Medios de contraste para diagnóstico por imagen


http://www.rovi.es/movil/medioscontrasteporimagen.php


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Ene 2013)

Claca dijo:


> MEDIUM:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*¿Qué demonios es eso?*


----------



## ponzi (15 Ene 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Por lo que sé, son buenos en parafarmacia. Ahí hay mercado para todos. Almirall comparado con Pfizer es.... nada. Y eso no quiere decir que no pueda ser incluso más rentable para sus accionistas que uno de esos gigantes.
> 
> Lo que no sé es su % de negocio internacional, siendo el futuro de España el que es...



Rovi para sus accionistas es rentable aunque en el ultimo año sus ratios han caído bastante igual es que depende demasiado de España sin embargo sus ventas siguen creciendo. Ahora Pfiezer es una maquina de generar efectivo, se nota que tienen una ventaja competitiva a nivel internacional solo hay que ver su cash flow y como sus ratios siguen intactos. Da respeto competir contra Pfiezer


----------



## Janus (15 Ene 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Grecia saldr del euro en 2013... y Espaa en 2014 por la imposibilidad de crear empleo - Cotizalia.com



Cuidadito y no confundir a esta empresa con la de Jim Simmons.


----------



## Janus (15 Ene 2013)

ddddd dijo:


> Según tus palabras entiendo que puede ser buen momento para probar suerte en largos, ¿no?



Yo esperaría.


----------



## Janus (15 Ene 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> LOL
> 
> *Ramamurti Shankar: “Never trust a log plot. And especially never trust a log log plot”*
> 
> ...



Al final muchos caerán del error y se darán cuenta que la mejor herramienta del trader es el pálpito al más puro estilo Trono Troll. Y el mejor stop es el paper-trading ::


----------



## Janus (15 Ene 2013)

Yo que ustedes me andaría con un ojo de la hostia. No es momento para estar ni largo ni corto por lo menos en varios días. Si de verdad hay una importante corrección se verán señales muy claras y no pasa nada por entrar cuando esté realmente confirmada. Lo digo porque es esperable algún velón verde para apear a los primeros cortos si de verdad hay trazo importante hacia abajo.


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Ene 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Yo que ustedes me andaría con un ojo de la hostia. No es momento para estar ni largo ni corto por lo menos en varios días. Si de verdad hay una importante corrección se verán señales muy claras y no pasa nada por entrar cuando esté realmente confirmada. Lo digo porque es esperable algún velón verde para apear a los primeros cortos si de verdad hay trazo importante hacia abajo.



abrimos con gap a la baja , lo subieron para cerrarlo y luego estuvieron mareando , via libre para cerrar el gap en 8160-8280 , hasta ahi no veo ningun peligro :baba:


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Ene 2013)

En el DAX han pegado un hachazo marranero de cuidado...


----------



## Krim (15 Ene 2013)

Pollastre, ¡¡limpia el teclado, súbete los pantalones y cuéntanos, por favor!!


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Ene 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Pollastre, ¡¡limpia el teclado, súbete los pantalones y cuéntanos, por favor!!



en estos casos lo mas importante es apagar los sistemah IA


----------



## J-Z (15 Ene 2013)

Bonito día de guano, el primero de muchos.


----------



## LÁNGARO (15 Ene 2013)

ojala siga así y TR subiendo (claro está que mañana o pasado reparte dividendos, por lo que supongo el jueves se ira muy abajo)


----------



## atman (15 Ene 2013)

Tambien puedes ir al Vademecum y hacer una búsqueda por laboratorio. Croquetamente:

rovi - Medicamentos


----------



## ponzi (15 Ene 2013)

Me gusta mucho el balance de Miquel y Costas.Han pasado de tener 
Caja 2008 (8 mill) 2011 (65mill)
Activo circulante 2008(77 mill) 2011 (146 mill)
Reservas 2008 (119 mill)2011(149 mill) Beneficio neto 2008 (11 mill) 2011 (23 mill). La empresa esta saneada y año tras año estan creando valor para los accionistas


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Ene 2013)

por el amor de lol ponzi dejate de fundamentalijmo y cargo cortos :ouch:


----------



## Burbujilimo (15 Ene 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> En el DAX han pegado un hachazo marranero de cuidado...



Si, algunos lo hemos sentido pero por suerte el SL ha hecho su trabajo.


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Ene 2013)

Apple 
Nomura le rebaja el precio objetivo de 660 a 530, y con recomendación neutral.


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Ene 2013)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> Si, algunos lo hemos sentido pero por suerte el SL ha hecho su trabajo.



Es fácil.

Hay que volver a meter las tripas y coser.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (15 Ene 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> ojala siga así y TR subiendo (claro está que mañana o pasado reparte dividendos, por lo que supongo el jueves se ira muy abajo)



Más bien es que tira al revés que el IBEX. Vaya 2 semanitas que me está dando.....


----------



## LÁNGARO (15 Ene 2013)

Joeeeer y a mi, quise salir 2 veces en 37.45 y no llegue los 2 dias. Ahor a recibir el dividendo y a ver si vuelve a subir a 37


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Ene 2013)

Las manzanitas perdiendo los 500


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (15 Ene 2013)

Como siempre, los gamusinos son los primeros en empezar la fiesta ¿Que no?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (15 Ene 2013)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Como siempre, los gamusinos son los primeros en empezar la fiesta ¿Que no?



Sacyr y Gamesa siempre han sido unas putitas que se apuntan las primeras a la fiesta.


----------



## ponzi (15 Ene 2013)

Acabo de ver un bmw 250...Cuanto duran estos coches?mamma mia


----------



## paulistano (15 Ene 2013)

La pvtita de gamesa otra vez atascada en 1.999


----------



## mataresfacil (15 Ene 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> La pvtita de gamesa otra vez atascada en 1.999



Por mi que baje, a ver si recompro a 1,91, aunque si toca los 1,96 volvere a entrar


----------



## paulistano (15 Ene 2013)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Por mi que baje, a ver si recompro a 1,91, aunque si toca los 1,96 volvere a entrar



Entré ayer a 2,02 y hoy a 1,97

Total llevo 15.000 a 1,97

Acojonao es poco8:

Probablemente venda hoy:cook:


----------



## paulistano (15 Ene 2013)

tocados los 2 euros en gamesa....a ver si esta es la buena....


----------



## atman (15 Ene 2013)

Ya sólo me quedan 4 minis... he ido cerrando con escasitas plusvis... y si esto sigue así terminaré de cerrar y a esperar... no entro largo ni jarto de grifa...


----------



## me6ia (15 Ene 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> tocados los 2 euros en gamesa....a ver si esta es la buena....



Dios te hoyga....::


----------



## paulistano (15 Ene 2013)

me6ia dijo:


> Dios te hoyga....::




a ver si acompaña con el tirón que está pegando el chulibex:rolleye:


----------



## atman (15 Ene 2013)

Mmm... el SP no acompaña demasiado la subida europea...


----------



## LÁNGARO (15 Ene 2013)

al final cerramos en verde........


----------



## FranR (15 Ene 2013)

Cuando los gorrinos huelen la sangre hay que correr.....14:10-14:15 horas.


----------



## Janus (15 Ene 2013)

Aviso importante, de nuevo a la carga.

Prisa está mostrando una figura muy buena. No lo dejan corregir con mucha fuerza y hay un gallardete muy bonito de confirmarse.

Los dados sobre la mesa. Venga, legión.


----------



## ponzi (15 Ene 2013)

Que tal es el software de wolters?No esta cara y parece que esta bien gestionada.Como veis su grafico?

http://www.wke.es/


----------



## atman (15 Ene 2013)

A3nominas ha sido y sigue siendo el programa de nominas a batir en el sector de pymes y no tan pymes... Y tambien de despachos profesionales. No todo el mundo puede (y sabe y amortiza) un Meta4 o un People o...

Los que no iban A3 se quedaban (y sufrían) el nominaplus y otros...

A nivel del A3, tienes Grupo Castilla, por ejemplo...

CISS tambien fué uno de los grandes... pero... no sé... yo diría que han perdido fuste, aunque puedo equivocarme.

Eso de las adquisiciones que yo controlo en España. Fuera de aquí ni idea...


----------



## Janus (15 Ene 2013)

Apple: en el pullback es donde hay que ponerse corto. Además presumiblemente será después de los resultados, así se evita el fogón.


----------



## Janus (15 Ene 2013)

Arena Pharma es muy alcista. Una bicoca para ganar dinero.


----------



## Crash (15 Ene 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Cuando los gorrinos huelen la sangre hay que correr.....14:10-14:15 horas.



Si lo de gorrino va por un servidor déjeme decirle que no es más limpio el que más limpia sino el que menos ensucia. :S

Mañana se cumple la decimoprimera sesión del año y no se han pedido los 8040.


----------



## FranR (15 Ene 2013)

Crash dijo:


> Si lo de gorrino va por un servidor déjeme decirle que no es más limpio el que más limpia sino el que menos ensucia. :S
> 
> Mañana se cumple la decimoprimera sesión del año y no se han pedido los 8040.



Cierto, así que mantengo lo dicho, lo mismo que espero el pull


----------



## Krim (15 Ene 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Arena Pharma es muy alcista. Una bicoca para ganar dinero.



Puede, no seré yo quien discuta su sabiduría, pero da miedo meter pasta leyendo esto: 

Q3 (Sep '12)	2011
Net profit margin -1045.18%	-858.75%
Operating margin -1285.52%	-733.65%
EBITD margin -646.40%
Return on average assets	-23.80%	-51.58%
Return on average equity	-55.33%	-246.16%


----------



## pollastre (15 Ene 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Pollastre, ¡¡limpia el teclado, súbete los pantalones y cuéntanos, por favor!!



Una lástima... estaba ya con el día cerrado y me he bajado a comer, así que me la he perdido xD

Buena castaña...


----------



## ponzi (15 Ene 2013)

atman dijo:


> A3nominas ha sido y sigue siendo el programa de nominas a batir en el sector de pymes y no tan pymes... Y tambien de despachos profesionales. No todo el mundo puede (y sabe y amortiza) un Meta4 o un People o...
> 
> Los que no iban A3 se quedaban (y sufrían) el nominaplus y otros...
> 
> ...



Asi que se podria decir que wolters tiene un nicho de mercado con evidentes barreras de entrada


----------



## J-Z (15 Ene 2013)

Que asco de IBEX, baja de una puta vez CERDO.


----------



## atman (15 Ene 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Asi que se podria decir que wolters tiene un nicho de mercado con evidentes barreras de entrada



Me parece muuucho decir... hoy ya hay muchos programas de nóminas, recursos humanos, gestión de despachos y similares...

En su día, tbuenas con garantía y base de clientes satisfecha y tal...tenías... A3, Logic, CCS... y Foke! que era de una empresita de Bilbao y era la bomba... en modo texto!! Ninguna de la 3 ha sobrevivido de forma independiente. 

En el apartado editorial, el consumo puntual, el del particular que se compraba el manual de administración de fincas o del autonomo o pequeño empresario que compraba alguna cosita concreta o generalista sólo para estar informado... esta en vías de extinción.

En ambos casos, yo creo que viven de las rentas sobre todo en soft: gente que lleva 25 años confiando en ellos y que no va a dejar "su" programa de ninguna manera. Pero para ganar mercado... la cosa está mucho más complicada. En la linea editorial, es muy fácil cambiar la suscripción de CISS a Aranzadi y vuelta. Y hay poco riesgo, así que... por probar... Y ahí ya entran los gustos... yo, por ejemplo, compro siempre los mementos de Lefebvre

Y le recuerdo que no son sólo España... ni idea de como lo estén haciendo fuera...


----------



## Janus (15 Ene 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Puede, no seré yo quien discuta su sabiduría, pero da miedo meter pasta leyendo esto:
> 
> Q3 (Sep '12)	2011
> Net profit margin -1045.18%	-858.75%
> ...



Cuando uno tradea en el corto plazo, no se mira nunca los estados financieros ni las perspectivas de negocio. Al contrario, piensa por qué hay gente potente metiendo dinero y superando la serie de precios unos niveles importantes en donde antes había mucho papel y ahora no. En definitiva, por qué hay más dinero comprando que vendiendo.

Apple es un maquinón ganando dinero y teniéndolo en la caja .... y no hace más que dar disgustos a sus accionistas en long position.


----------



## sr.anus (15 Ene 2013)

Alguna alma caricativa que se atreva a analizar abercrombie and fitch? Aguanto las jugosas plusvis o vendo como si no hubiera mañana


----------



## atman (15 Ene 2013)

era buena, eh? espere un pelín... a ver que pasa...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (15 Ene 2013)

jejeje que jachondos en BBVA

Me llaman, me sueltan una perorata de 4mins. Y les digo: "les llamé para abrir un depósito con usted al 3,3% que ofertaban para dinero traído de entidades online, pero como ya no podéis seguir ofertándolo, no estoy interesado en ningún otro producto"

Muchas Gracias sr. Guybrush, buenas tardes, me dice y cuelga!

Joder, los mamones estos van sobrados!!!!!


----------



## Krim (15 Ene 2013)

AMD anda de siesta. ¿Estarán esperando el reporte de beneficios? (o sea, de pérdidas, que ya les conocemos). 

Personalmente diría que lo utilizarán como excusa para lo que vayan a hacer, aunque ahora mismo yo lo veo en cualquier dirección.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (15 Ene 2013)

Alguien estaba por aqui hablando de Miquel y costas?


----------



## Creditopropulsado (15 Ene 2013)

Krim dijo:


> AMD anda de siesta. ¿Estarán esperando el reporte de beneficios? (o sea, de pérdidas, que ya les conocemos).
> 
> Personalmente diría que lo utilizarán como excusa para lo que vayan a hacer, aunque ahora mismo yo lo veo en cualquier dirección.



AMD se refiere a Advanced Micro Devices?


----------



## ponzi (15 Ene 2013)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Alguien estaba por aqui hablando de Miquel y costas?



Si  Fijate en la evolucion de sus ventas y en su caja.


----------



## atman (15 Ene 2013)

Los amigos de Facebook van a por todas y a por todos... lo que se niegan a entender es que el profesional ODIA Facebook por la brutal cantidad de basura que le cuela y por la nula seguridad y respeto que representa. Joer, si ya ni en los grupos de Linkedin puedes estar sin que te cuelen todo tipo de memeces...


----------



## Creditopropulsado (15 Ene 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Ese soy yo



Fíjate en el ratio que hay entre EV/FCF y P/FCF. es tan sólo un 5.4% inferior. Es decir, la posición de la caja no es tan relevante en relación a la deuda que tiene emitida.

https://www.unience.com/product/MCE/MCM
https://www.unience.com/product/MCE/MCM
https://www.unience.com/product/MCE/MCM


----------



## Creditopropulsado (15 Ene 2013)

AMD es un poco full de Estambul por el flujo de caja. Intel es mucho más pepona en ese sentido.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (15 Ene 2013)

Buah, Intel es muuuuuuucho más pepona!


----------



## ponzi (15 Ene 2013)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Fíjate en el ratio que hay entre EV/FCF y P/FCF. es tan sólo un 5.4% inferior. Es decir, la posición de la caja no es tan relevante en relación a la deuda que tiene emitida.
> 
> https://www.unience.com/product/MCE/MCM
> https://www.unience.com/product/MCE/MCM
> https://www.unience.com/product/MCE/MCM



De los casi 70 mill que tienen 14 mill sin caja neta que para una empresa saneada no esta mal.Estan internacionalizando el negocio.


----------



## atman (15 Ene 2013)

Al final va a ser cierto que Obama es como ZP... estoy leyendo en el NYT que el acuerdo entre en gobierno federal y los bancos por las malas prácticas en la gestión hipotecaria... supone que los desahuciados en 2009 y 2010 recibirán una compensación independientemente de si su banco hizo las cosas mal o no... dinero para todos... eso sí una birria de dinero porque hay tantos para repartir el dinero acordado que van a tocar a duro cada uno. Con lo que en el realidad es propaganda para todos pero dinero para casi nadie.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (15 Ene 2013)

Dividendazos de 14% señores!!!

https://www.unience.com/product/NYS/NLY
https://www.unience.com/product/NYS/NLY
https://www.unience.com/product/NYS/NLY


----------



## atman (15 Ene 2013)

Hay que ver como el amigo Juncker le ha dado la vuelta al día usano... (y la colleja que le habrá caído a más de un confiado) veremos que pasa ahora... yo estaba pensando en plegar...


----------



## Creditopropulsado (15 Ene 2013)

Para los que les mole un fondo de inversión seguidor de los austriacos más allá de Bestinver


----------



## Creditopropulsado (15 Ene 2013)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Para los que les mole un fondo de inversión seguidor de los austriacos más allá de Bestinver



Ojito eh:

En morningstar 5 estrellitas.

En reuters máxima califiación en:


Total Return
Consistent Return
Preservation

Y gestionando 80 M...

Yo con esa pasta compro esto y me olvido...

Estoy seguro que se puede titularizar...


----------



## Creditopropulsado (15 Ene 2013)

Para quien les gusten las miniaturas, ( y los márgenes que llevan con ellas...)


----------



## ponzi (15 Ene 2013)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Ojito eh:
> 
> En morningstar 5 estrellitas.
> 
> ...



De las 3 posiciones que he visto mi favorita es Microsoft.Recordarlo bien en algun momento los de redmon haran morder el polvo a Apple y la superaran en capitalizacion.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (15 Ene 2013)

Ponzi,

Macho, si quieres ver una compañía que es la pera recoectando efectivo mira esta:

https://www.unience.com/product/NYS/MON/financials
https://www.unience.com/product/NYS/MON/financials
https://www.unience.com/product/NYS/MON/financials

Otra cosa son los dilemas eticos y morales que hay por detrás...


----------



## Creditopropulsado (15 Ene 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> De las 3 posiciones que he visto mi favorita es Microsoft



Jajaja, es que como sean los T-Notes...

En distribución creo que hay un poco de burbujon... el internete se los van a comer...


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Ene 2013)

Menudo reversal han metido


----------



## Tonto Simon (15 Ene 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> De las 3 posiciones que he visto mi favorita es Microsoft.Recordarlo bien en algun momento los de redmon haran morder el polvo a Apple y la superaran en capitalizacion.



Yeah



> The Fund increased its stake in Microsoft to 15% from 10% during the period.
> The business continues to trade below 10x earnings, and this ratio is lower still
> excluding the company’s enormous net cash balance. We believe the market is
> underestimating both the entrenched competitive position of the server,
> ...



me gusta esa parte


----------



## ponzi (15 Ene 2013)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Ponzi,
> 
> Macho, si quieres ver una compañía que es la pera recoectando efectivo mira esta:
> 
> ...



Tiene muy buenos numeros aunque empieza a estar un poco cara.Financieramente no tiene ninguna pega


----------



## Creditopropulsado (15 Ene 2013)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> Yeah
> 
> 
> 
> me gusta esa parte



Microsoft es algo así como comprar a un ladrillero que se saliera de la burbuja antes de la caida sin pillarse. Mucha pasta... pero yo cada vez prescindo más de sus productos...


----------



## Tonto Simon (15 Ene 2013)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Ponzi,
> 
> Macho, si quieres ver una compañía que es la pera recoectando efectivo mira esta:
> 
> ...



:vomito: Monsanto no por favor, sera por empresas...


----------



## ponzi (15 Ene 2013)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Microsoft es algo así como comprar a un ladrillero que se saliera de la burbuja antes de la caida sin pillarse. Mucha pasta... pero yo cada vez prescindo más de sus productos...



La estas infravalorando.Microsoft e Ibm tienen mucho potencial


----------



## Creditopropulsado (15 Ene 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Tiene muy buenos numeros aunque empieza a estar un poco cara.Financieramente no tiene ninguna pega



Es que las pegas vienen por otro lado...

Otra empresa chula chula chula es esta...

https://www.unience.com/product/NYS/LMT

Y similar a MON está Agrium...

https://www.unience.com/product/NYS/AGU/financials


O terra...
Terra Nitrogen Company, L.P.: NYSE:TNH quotes & news - Google Finance

Que recuerdo con esos nombres...


----------



## Creditopropulsado (15 Ene 2013)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> :vomito: Monsanto no por favor, sera por empresas...



A estos dilemas son a los que me refería...


----------



## Creditopropulsado (15 Ene 2013)

Por cierto DELL está volando!

Dell Inc.: NASDAQELL quotes & news - Google Finance


----------



## ponzi (15 Ene 2013)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Es que las pegas vienen por otro lado...
> 
> Otra empresa chula chula chula es esta...
> 
> ...



De un primer vistazo de las 3 agrium es la q mejor pinta tiene.


----------



## ponzi (15 Ene 2013)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Es que las pegas vienen por otro lado...
> 
> Otra empresa chula chula chula es esta...
> 
> ...



Estas y monsanto son negocios muy rentables


----------



## Creditopropulsado (15 Ene 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Estas y monsanto son negocios muy rentables



La putada es como consigue Monsanto la rentabilidad.

Mira la wikipedia

Copio de la wikipedia algunas joyas...

*En la década de los 60 Dow Chemical, Uniroyal, Hercules, Diamond Shamrock, Thompson chemical, TH y Monsanto fueron contratadas por el gobierno de Estados Unidos para producir un herbicida llamado agente naranja utilizado en la guerra de Vietnam con el fin de destruir la selva vietnamita y las cosechas privando a los vietnamitas de alimento y de vegetación donde esconderse. El agente naranja fue un potente químico que causó entre la población vietnamita unos 400.000 muertos y unos 500.000 nacimientos de niños con malformaciones, además de las bajas en el propio ejército estadounidense*1 Debido a que el artículo 38 de la Constitución de los Estados Unidos prohíbe a los veteranos de guerra demandar al gobierno por lesiones sufridas en la guerra, muchos afectados han intentado demandar a las compañías químicas, quienes en un inicio fabricaron el agente naranja como un herbicida de uso agronómico y no bélico. El gobierno de Estados Unidos ha tratado de evadir su responsabilidad fijándola en las empresas a quienes ellos utilizaron para producir este químico. El problema era que la prisa por estas empresas por producir rápidamente el herbicida y con unos costes mínimos hizo que el producto final contuviera grandes cantidades de la dioxina tetraclorodibenzodioxina, *un subproducto altamente cancerígeno que además provoca malformaciones en los fetos. Esto unido a la gran capacidad del agente naranja de permanecer activo en el suelo ha provocado graves daños en las selvas de aquel país, así como generaciones de niños con malformaciones y problemas de cáncer.*

Mirate este docu


----------



## Creditopropulsado (15 Ene 2013)

Esta si que está barata barata barata en cuanto a EV y FCF...

https://www.unience.com/product/NSM/NDAQ


----------



## ponzi (15 Ene 2013)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Esta si que está barata barata barata en cuanto a EV y FCF...
> 
> https://www.unience.com/product/NSM/NDAQ



Bme esta consiguiendo mejores ratios


----------



## ponzi (15 Ene 2013)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> La putada es como consigue Monsanto la rentabilidad.
> 
> Mira la wikipedia
> 
> ...



y agrium?Con Monsanto tienes razon.


----------



## sr.anus (15 Ene 2013)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> La putada es como consigue Monsanto la rentabilidad.
> 
> Mira la wikipedia
> 
> ...




Muchas grandes empresas tienen pasados muy grises dow chemical, dupont etc en europa tenemos a bayer que tiene una historia bastante entretenida y "gris". Y hoy en dia hablamos de ella como de otra cualquiera


----------



## ponzi (15 Ene 2013)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Por cierto DELL está volando!
> 
> Dell Inc.: NASDAQELL quotes & news - Google Finance



Dell esta francamente barata


----------



## gamba (15 Ene 2013)

Buscando algún libro de trading he encontrado esto libremente descargable: 

Quantitative Trading: How to Build Your Own Algorithmic Trading 
http://k-512.googlecode.com/files/AlgoTra.pdf


----------



## Creditopropulsado (15 Ene 2013)

He estado mirando y hay una de las cosas que me ha hecho mirar un poco más microsoft.

Del NASDAQ 100, la que más cerca está de mínimos de 52 semanas es MSFT.

Y la que más ha volado desde mínimos Regeneron Pharmaceuticals Inc, de las que le molan a don pepito.

De las que se comentan que están viendo algunos profesionales está NVIDIA...


----------



## Janus (15 Ene 2013)

Hoy la bolsa ha estado perfecta. Como pocas veces la hemos visto.

Hemos dicho que ahora hay que estar fuera porque hacia arriba hay riesgo y hacia abajo aún no ha dibujado el más mínimo techo. Entonces para estar en tierra de nadie, HAY QUE ESTAR FUERA.

Eso es, hay que estar fuera. Para quienes no quieran estar fuera, el mercado les ha enseñado los dientes y cómo los velones verdes en timeframe de horas revientan las posiciones para después quedarse en tierra de nadie y no ir a ningún sitio. Ahora es prácticamente imposible ganar dinero porque están jugando al gato y al ratón.

Señores, hay que estar fuera. Si se pone bajista, ya aparecerá la señal de ponerse cortos. De momento queda movimiento que definir y ante la indefinición ..... hay que estar fuera.

Ojos antes que cerebro.

Por cierto, James está en el mínimo mínimo que debe respetar para no desplomarse. Si hay un rebote importante tiene que ser ya. Esta tarde he estado a punto de entrar en 2,92 (el soporte está en 2,88) pero no lo he hecho porque no lo veía rebotar. De momento no es bueno que no rebote como un muelle y menos que haya cerrado pegado al mínimo y sobre ese soporte. Mañana hay que ver. Ojo que puede arrancar subiendo para que la peña compre y luego ............... zas en la boca.


----------



## ponzi (15 Ene 2013)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> He estado mirando y hay una de las cosas que me ha hecho mirar un poco más microsoft.
> 
> Del NASDAQ 100, la que más cerca está de mínimos de 52 semanas es MSFT.
> 
> ...



Es que es eso y que ademas tienen una buena caja.Yo creo que dentro de 10 años la gente seguira usando excell y los crios jugaran con alguna xbox de realidad virtual.


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Ene 2013)

manzana entierra el pico :abajo:


----------



## Creditopropulsado (15 Ene 2013)

Ponzi,

En italia hay cada una que también se te va la olla eh...

ARENA Agroindustrie Alimentari SpA; 
 vale 6 milénisimas de EUR por acción(LOL). Pues aún así han subido 159% en 6 meses... y 256% desde mínimios.

Camfin ; 212% desde mínimos de 52semanas. Tienen el 26% de Pirelli

Y esta.. para quienes sientan los colores... xD


----------



## bertok (15 Ene 2013)

Las próximas semanas va a haber mucho nerviosismo con el Debt-Ceiling usano.

La verdad es que este tipo no me gusta pero está a años luz de los hijos de puta patrios.

Merece la pena escucharle

[YOUTUBE]7WQUHe2kINM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Creditopropulsado (15 Ene 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Las próximas semanas va a haber mucho nerviosismo con el Debt-Ceiling usano.
> 
> La verdad es que este tipo no me gusta pero está a años luz de los hijos de puta patrios.
> 
> ...



Bertok, 

Obama sabe "LEER" muy bien los discursos que le hacen. De hacer hacer, yo hoy por hoy... no sé.

Creo que es un poco operación Zapatero de los americanos de cara a a mantener la esperanza (o la fé) en el votante americano medio.

La siguiente operación de esperanza o modernización... pues será un presidente gay... (Oh wait!)


----------



## Creditopropulsado (15 Ene 2013)

Este es Obama sin telemprompter...


[YOUTUBE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SQRnQQex3Jg[/YOUTUBE]

Por favor, ver el video entero.


----------



## ponzi (15 Ene 2013)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Ponzi,
> 
> En italia hay cada una que también se te va la olla eh...
> 
> ...



A mi pirelli me encanta este verano me fije en ella. Al resto tengo que echarles una ojeada


----------



## Creditopropulsado (15 Ene 2013)

Pirelli tiene *balancitis inversa*.

1. f. Med. Inflamación del balance.

Vamos que tiene un balance menguante pistonudo.

Al contrario que Michelin, que es todo lo contrario.

Y sin tirar de deuda (mucho).

Por cierto, de las pocas compañías comanditas por acciones de Europa.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (15 Ene 2013)

Me paso al azullillo y posteo 

[*NVIDIA*]







Si que está cerca del soportó, pero habrá que ver que hace una vez llegue. Creo que va a pillar a contrapíe a más de uno...


----------



## mataresfacil (15 Ene 2013)

Doy por hecho que alguien lo ha puesto.

El iPhone 5 pierde tirón, Apple recorta a la mitad sus pedidos de pantallas por escasa demanda


----------



## Janus (15 Ene 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Me paso al azullillo y posteo
> 
> [*NVIDIA*]
> 
> ...



Chato, a ver si posteas alguno alcista ..... que te estás impregnando del bertokanianismo.


----------



## Janus (15 Ene 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Aviso importante, de nuevo a la carga.
> 
> Prisa está mostrando una figura muy buena. No lo dejan corregir con mucha fuerza y hay un gallardete muy bonito de confirmarse.
> 
> Los dados sobre la mesa. Venga, legión.



Creo que es post del día al menos por lo que puede hacer ganar ..... y solo Pecata (que está trincada ahí adentro) se ha hecho eco de ello.

Despierten!!!!, la guita les está esperando y no se están dando cuenta.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (15 Ene 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Chato, a ver si posteas alguno alcista ..... que te estás impregnando del bertokanianismo.



Hogos hathes ke zelebro....


::


----------



## Tonto Simon (15 Ene 2013)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Doy por hecho que alguien lo ha puesto.
> 
> El iPhone 5 pierde tirón, Apple recorta a la mitad sus pedidos de pantallas por escasa demanda



Si, esta descontao :rolleye 

Ya en serio, a mi me huele raro esto de Apple. He leido que los grandes fondos tienen muchas opciones escritas y parece que la cotizacion la estan manteniendo baja hasta los resultados, que a pesar de todo no van a ser tan malos. Es posible tambien que el recorte de pantallas se deba a que el 5S va a ser distinta y no quieren quedarse con unidades antiguas colgadas.


----------



## Janus (15 Ene 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Yo que ustedes me andaría con un ojo de la hostia. No es momento para estar ni largo ni corto por lo menos en varios días. Si de verdad hay una importante corrección se verán señales muy claras y no pasa nada por entrar cuando esté realmente confirmada. Lo digo porque es esperable algún velón verde para apear a los primeros cortos si de verdad hay trazo importante hacia abajo.



Lo dicho, el "esperable" se hizo "presenciable" e hizo un destrozo "considerable". No será porque no estaban avisado ..... al igual que en el caso de Prisa. Luego a reclamar al maestro armero. Las soltaremos un 28% más arriba.


----------



## Janus (15 Ene 2013)

To the trap, to the trap .............. everybody to the trap.

Pum pum pum pum pum pum pum pum pum pum pum pum pum.

Aquí perdiendo el tiempo a que me llame un americano, el cabrón debe estar fapeandose porque ya llevo media hora esperando.


----------



## Tonto Simon (15 Ene 2013)

Janus dijo:


> To the trap, to the trap .............. everybody to the trap.
> 
> Pum pum pum pum pum pum pum pum pum pum pum pum pum.
> 
> Aquí perdiendo el tiempo a que me llame un americano, el cabrón debe estar fapeandose porque ya llevo media hora esperando.


----------



## ddddd (15 Ene 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Creo que es post del día al menos por lo que puede hacer ganar ..... y solo Pecata (que está trincada ahí adentro) se ha hecho eco de ello.
> 
> Despierten!!!!, la guita les está esperando y no se están dando cuenta.



¿Niveles a considerar dentro de esta acción?

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Janus (15 Ene 2013)

Tonto Simon dijo:


>



Qué puta manía de dar siempre el culo. Queremos TETAS!!!!!


----------



## Janus (15 Ene 2013)

ddddd dijo:


> ¿Niveles a considerar dentro de esta acción?
> 
> Muchas gracias.



Los 0,39 pueden ser salida de la mitad de la posición si ésta es de más de 100.000 títulos. Es stop ahora mismo estaría sobre 0,295 pero ojo con las barridas. Estamos hablando de 8000 euros de reward para los valientes.

No se aceptan posteriores reclamaciones salvo para quienes en anteriores ocasiones han compartido sus reward


----------



## ddddd (15 Ene 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Los 0,39 pueden ser salida de la mitad de la posición si ésta es de más de 100.000 títulos. Es stop ahora mismo estaría sobre 0,295 pero ojo con las barridas. Estamos hablando de 8000 euros de reward para los valientes.
> 
> No se aceptan posteriores reclamaciones salvo para quienes en anteriores ocasiones han compartido sus reward



En la anterior ocasión salí el día antes de comenzar a despegar ya que consideraba que tenía las suficientes pérdidas y no quería arriesgar más, imaginaos mi careto posterior. Ahora tengo dudas de si volver a probar suerte. ¿Cuáles serían las principales razones por las que ve que el valor seguiría su trayectoria alcista sin antes corregir parte del subidón?

Muchas gracias por todos sus aportes de parte de una gacela que está ganando algo de platita gracias a consejos como los suyos


----------



## Janus (15 Ene 2013)

ddddd dijo:


> En la anterior ocasión salí el día antes de comenzar a despegar ya que consideraba que tenía las suficientes pérdidas y no quería arriesgar más, imaginaos mi careto posterior. Ahora tengo dudas de si volver a probar suerte. ¿Cuáles serían las principales razones por las que ve que el valor seguiría su trayectoria alcista sin antes corregir parte del subidón?
> 
> Muchas gracias por todos sus aportes de parte de una gacela que está ganando algo de platita gracias a consejos como los suyos



Que va a subir?, difícil de justificar. El chart está hablando ahora bien cuando yo canto tienen que ser conscientes que antes de que se sienten en su sitio quizá ya haya saltado. Hay que ser muy rápido, de momento ya tengo el stop puesto a fuego.


----------



## Janus (16 Ene 2013)

Acojonante, me ha llegado una petición de contacto en linkedin de una supuesta piba cuya ocupación actual es "men fucker".

La voy a rechazar no vaya a ser que mañana la tenga en la puerta de casa y me busque un lío.::


----------



## atman (16 Ene 2013)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Esta si que está barata barata barata en cuanto a EV y FCF...
> 
> https://www.unience.com/product/NSM/NDAQ



...y además lo está pidiendo a gritos...


El meneo del Forex me atontó, moví los stops y me han barrido todos los cortos, los 4 que tenía, y dos más que abrí hoy... porca miseria... que triste es la vida del oso... 

Me consuelan mis Mueller... y ya verás con la presentación de resultados... :baba:


----------



## atman (16 Ene 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Acojonante, me ha llegado una petición de contacto en linkedin de una supuesta piba cuya ocupación actual es "men fucker".
> 
> La voy a rechazar no vaya a ser que mañana la tenga en la puerta de casa y me busque un lío.::



Voy a buscarla... jajaja.... y sino, ahí está el nuevo grafo de FB...

He encontrado dos ocupaciones: gay fist fucker (derbi, reino unido) y gay men fucker (Fort Lauderdale,Miami,USA)! jajaja...

Me ha descubierto una mina... mire est@.

"fucker man at Playboy Enterprises, Inc." uno de la India...


----------



## Janus (16 Ene 2013)

La Carta de la Bolsa - Las contradicciones alemanas

Esto, aunque de momento no, termina pasando factura. Mientras tanto ya ven como el DAX está en máximos como si no va con ellos. De hecho, no va con ellos de momento. Cuando baje saldrán los analistos diciendo que si la recesión ...... cuando será una toma de beneficios y luego ya se verá.

Si uno se fía más de los ojos que del cerebro, esto no es tan complicado salvo que uno quiera forrarse .... que va a ser que no.

El problema de muchos traders es que al mismo tiempo quieren ganar dinero y entender el por qué de esa ganancia cuando la misma reside únicamente en la gestión del riesgo sostenido de las posiciones.


----------



## vmmp29 (16 Ene 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Que va a subir?, difícil de justificar. El chart está hablando ahora bien cuando yo canto tienen que ser conscientes que antes de que se sienten en su sitio quizá ya haya saltado. Hay que ser muy rápido, de momento ya tengo el stop puesto a fuego.



y dónde pusiste el Stop?

0.31, gracias


----------



## Janus (16 Ene 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> y dónde pusiste el Stop?
> 
> 0.31, gracias



Yo lo llevo en 0,28 por si hay una corrida de largos. Rápido hay que subirlo.

Tu stop parece muy ajustado. De todas formas, a poco que ayude el índice general al calor de SP pudiera verse llegar el dinero.

Es una operación de cierto riesgo económico porque aún no se ha dado la vuelta, de momento solo (que no es poco) hay una gallardete majo y una importante resistencia a bajar maxime después del subidón anterior.


----------



## vmmp29 (16 Ene 2013)

gamba dijo:


> Buscando algún libro de trading he encontrado esto libremente descargable:
> 
> Quantitative Trading: How to Build Your Own Algorithmic Trading
> http://k-512.googlecode.com/files/AlgoTra.pdf



mi tesoro ........


----------



## ponzi (16 Ene 2013)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Por cierto DELL está volando!
> 
> Dell Inc.: NASDAQELL quotes & news - Google Finance



Dell debe ser de las acciones mas baratas de todo usa en función de su cash flow.


http://investing.businessweek.com/r...ELL&dataset=cashFlow&period=A&currency=native


Fijaros como el flujo de operaciones no ha parado de crecer y sus cifras son mucho mas elevadas que los beneficios declarados. Están escondiendo caja.


Para el que quiera buscar valores para tradear puede fijarse en empresas con flojos o malos resultados por su cuenta de perdidas y ganancias pero que tienen cifras altas y solidas por su cash flow de operaciones y si encima han crecido mejor.


Algunos ejemplos:


2008:Bmw
2009:Exor
2012ell


Además existen ciertas empresas que funcionan bien y que generan mas efectivo del que a priori aparece en la cuenta de resultados. Estas son las empresas que compradas a buen precio con bajo nivel de endeudamiento y fuerte imagen de marca dan excelentes resultados a lp. Algunos ejemplos

Microsoft
Intel
Cisco
Coca cola


----------



## LÁNGARO (16 Ene 2013)

buenos dias a todos.
como viene el mercado? hay posibilidades de que caiga un poco? TR subira hoy ya que reparten dividendos mañana?


----------



## bertok (16 Ene 2013)

Guanos días,

peazo programón.

Economía Directa 15-01-2013 Pánico inflacionista en mp3 (15/01 a las 20:33:29) 01:04:27 1708203 - iVoox

Ahorrad todo lo que podáis, viene muy malo


----------



## Sin_Perdón (16 Ene 2013)

Buenos días,

el 2,5 % de bajada que lleva el Nikkei no augura nada bueno....¿Que pasa? ¿Simple recogida de beneficios después del rally que lleva?


----------



## ghkghk (16 Ene 2013)

Repsol a cabezazos contra su resistencia.


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Ene 2013)

guanos dias gacelerio 

no habra piedad con la legion de gacelas que se empeña en sostener los indices :no: 

llevamos subiendo desde los 5905 pipos , 2700 pipos de subida alrededor de un 50% sin corregir , blanco y en botella , soltad to el papel ejpertitos persigue precios ::


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (16 Ene 2013)

Gamusinas: Tu dedo nos marca el camino.


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Ene 2013)

MV el rey del trono troll espera alcanzar el objetivo de los 5266 en un par de meses como minimo , incluso puede que los 4200 sean alcanzados inocho:

estamos ante el largamente esperado BIG GUANO , cuando termine la batalla la gacelas se habran extinguido :Aplauso:


----------



## atman (16 Ene 2013)

Joer, Calopez tambien ha capado Tumblr... ¿alguien tiene unos silex?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (16 Ene 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> guanos dias gacelerio
> 
> no habra piedad con la legion de gacelas que se empeña en sostener los indices :no:
> 
> llevamos subiendo desde los 5905 pipos , 2700 pipos de subida alrededor de un 50% sin corregir , blanco y en botella , soltad to el papel ejpertitos persigue precios ::



Buenos días señoras, señores y jato.

Hombre sin correcciones, pues no se yo.

5900-8240-7490-8720. Subida del 40%, caída del 9% y subida del 16%. Que sumando todo queda con una subida máxima de 47%, pero ahora la pregunta es que ha hecho el Ibex anteriormente con una subida del 47% a sus espaldas en periodos de tiempo tan cortos¿?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (16 Ene 2013)

MV------>BIG GUANO
RS------>SUBIDAS A LOS 10 miles.

Pelea pelea pelea!!!!!!


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Ene 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Buenos días señoras, señores y jato.
> 
> Hombre sin correcciones, pues no se yo.
> 
> 5900-8240-7490-8720. Subida del 40%, caída del 9% y subida del 16%. Que sumando todo queda con una subida máxima de 47%, pero ahora la pregunta es que ha hecho el Ibex anteriormente con una subida del 47% a sus espaldas en periodos de tiempo tan cortos¿?



para MV el maestro de sabiduria hay dos opciones 



pullback a la alcista y BIG GUANO brutal y fulminante que te crio o distribucion en forma de lateral para finalmente tocar la jran bajista y ahi si BIG GUANO .

todos los caminos nos llevan al BIG GUANO si no es ahora sera en marzo abril , ahora mismo nos vamos a cerrar el gap 8160-8280


----------



## atman (16 Ene 2013)

El ibex tímido ante los 8530 de FranR y en el nocturno del SP exactamente lo mismo. Se ha parado justo en un relevante que tengo marcado en 1466. Romper en ambos casos los daría un buen paseo por abajo...

Edito: FraR avisa de que los 8530 nos pueden mandar bastante abajo...


----------



## ghkghk (16 Ene 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> MV------>BIG GUANO
> RS------>SUBIDAS A LOS 10 miles.
> 
> Pelea pelea pelea!!!!!!











Apuesto por Cabeza de Hojalata.


----------



## Krim (16 Ene 2013)

Me subo de nuevo al carro de las gamusinas, pero a media carga, que quizás haya que piramidar...


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Ene 2013)

para MV el maestro de sabiduria hay muchas señales del mal actualmente , el vix en la alcista marca techo en el sp500 y seria la primera vez que el vix fallase , distintas figuras en los indices , es como si se hubiesen puesto de acuerdo para llegar a maximos tos a la vez y eso no es coincidencia :fiufiu: 



y aqui el jran canal del sp500 como ven en cierres mensuales es respetado , para MV el zahori ahi tenemos un doble techo con objetivo en 1200 y que seguramente llegara a toca la base del canal :Aplauso:


----------



## ghkghk (16 Ene 2013)

Me ENTUSIASMA que te refieras a ti mismo en tercera persona como El Zahorí. Me tienes ganado.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (16 Ene 2013)

MV zahorí y también el resto de seres humanos del hilo les animo a pintarrear al estilo pinta dibuja y colorea lo que tengan a bien. Si ya se que el sr.J pondrá tetas pero también se lo valoraremos.

Del pirata espero un canal bajista, no se como lo hará pero seguramente dibujara un canal bajista. El primer premio lo tiene ya ganado de antemano Claca.


----------



## pollastre (16 Ene 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> y aqui el jran canal del sp500 como ven en cierres mensuales es respetado , para MV el zahori ahi tenemos un doble techo con objetivo en 1200 y que seguramente llegara a toca la base del canal :Aplauso:




Oh, Gran Rey del Trono Troll.... sea cauto Su Plusvalestad, pues hay muchas moscas alcistas a las que su 1200 molesta en extremo... Su Plusvalestad podría crearse enemigos en el HVEI35, debe ser cuidadoso


----------



## ghkghk (16 Ene 2013)




----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (16 Ene 2013)

Hoy algunos por aquí están un poco enfadados por no se que de un partido ayer. ¿Qué paso honorable?


----------



## ghkghk (16 Ene 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Hoy algunos por aquí están un poco enfadados por no se que de un partido ayer. ¿Qué paso honorable?










Gracias a Dios el fútbol cada vez me importa menos, pero conozco a alguno que hoy está que trina.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Ene 2013)

Fuera de juego *CLARIIIIIIIISIIIMO*!!!

[mode Roncero off]


----------



## atman (16 Ene 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Oh, Gran Rey del Trono Troll.... sea cauto Su Plusvalestad, pues hay muchas moscas alcistas a las que su 1200 molesta en extremo... Su Plusvalestad podría crearse enemigos en el HVEI35, debe ser cuidadoso



NO me acongoje... :cook:


----------



## Burbujilimo (16 Ene 2013)

Ojo con el jato, que así de poco resulta gracioso pero como le de la ventolera nos revienta el hilo posteando el solo...

¿Será por cambios en la medicación?


----------



## Janus (16 Ene 2013)

Hi ...............................


----------



## LÁNGARO (16 Ene 2013)

down................................


----------



## Silenciosa (16 Ene 2013)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> Ojo con el jato, que así de poco resulta gracioso pero como le de la ventolera nos revienta el hilo posteando el solo...
> 
> ¿Será por cambios en la medicación?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 54528



Yo le recomendaría esta medicación:







Buenos días y tal.


----------



## atman (16 Ene 2013)

Ahora mismo... culo prieto... :XX:

al final... mandará el reversal (hacia arriba) en el Globex... siejjque...

Lo dicho: 20 puntitos a la basura en el Ibex...


----------



## vyk (16 Ene 2013)

A los buenos días. Yo permanezco fuera del mercado patrio, y como no puedo estar quieto decidí poner unos cuartos en empresas foráneas. Así que desde el Lunes entré en alguna de las recomendaciones de Janus, con un par. Ivanhoe Energy de momento va como un tiro. Savient Pharmaceuticals está ahí...ni chicha ni limoná, a ver si termina rompiendo; veremos que nos depara la jornada presente.

Desde hace unos meses estoy dentro de otra empresa de superconductores. Esta sí que me ha dado un disgustillo. Menos mal que metí pocos cuartillos, más que nada para pasar el ratillo. Se trata de Superconductor Technologies.


----------



## LÁNGARO (16 Ene 2013)

El Gobierno indult al kamikaze pese a la oposicin de Fiscala y la Audiencia. Las Provincias

NO SE A QUIEN ME CARGARÍA AL INDULTADO O AL INDULTADOR


----------



## mataresfacil (16 Ene 2013)

De momento esta bajada me parece un fake para barrer cortos, pero nada procupante, parece que estamos ante un natural, normal y deseado paron antes de seguir subiendo. Si me equivovo dentro de una semana recojo my owned.

Con respecto a gamesa, mirad el volumen de la bajada, no entiendo como con tan poco volumen se puede llegar a bajar, en fin, seguimos en la brecha.


----------



## vermer (16 Ene 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> El Gobierno indult al kamikaze pese a la oposicin de Fiscala y la Audiencia. Las Provincias
> 
> NO SE A QUIEN ME CARGARÍA AL INDULTADO O AL INDULTADOR




La frase correcta es "No sé a quién me cargaría PRIMERO: al ....."

Hay que ver lo cabronazos que sois con el "murdock" del foro.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (16 Ene 2013)

Por aqui no ha habido nadie que haya comprado nada en Portugal, no?...

https://twitter.com/juancarlosburbu/status/284333160299372544
https://twitter.com/juancarlosburbu/status/284333160299372544
https://twitter.com/juancarlosburbu/status/284333160299372544


----------



## Creditopropulsado (16 Ene 2013)




----------



## muertoviviente (16 Ene 2013)

mataresfacil dijo:


> De momento esta bajada me parece un fake para barrer cortos, pero nada procupante, parece que estamos ante un natural, normal y deseado paron antes de seguir subiendo. Si me equivovo dentro de una semana recojo my owned.
> 
> Con respecto a gamesa, mirad el volumen de la bajada, no entiendo como con tan poco volumen se puede llegar a bajar, en fin, seguimos en la brecha.



un owned mas o un owned menos le da igual a un traga owneds como ustec :no:


----------



## ghkghk (16 Ene 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> un owned mas o un owned menos le da igual a un traga owneds como ustec :no:




¿Se siente Usted predicando en el desierto, Gran Zahorí?







¿O más bien lo desértico es su cuenta corriente?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Ene 2013)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Spoiler



Empiezo a entender que los del Espiritu Santo sigan dando el 4.6%....


----------



## ghkghk (16 Ene 2013)

Como REP no consiga romper los 16.80, se va a crear una zona de cuadruple techo en la zona del mega gap de la expropiación... que nos vamos a reir.


----------



## Claca (16 Ene 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> MV zahorí y también el resto de seres humanos del hilo les animo a pintarrear al estilo pinta dibuja y colorea lo que tengan a bien. Si ya se que el sr.J pondrá tetas pero también se lo valoraremos.
> 
> Del pirata espero un canal bajista, no se como lo hará pero seguramente dibujara un canal bajista. El primer premio lo tiene ya ganado de antemano Claca.



Como el mercado en general, alcista por ahora, pero en resistencias de medio plazo:







Para mí la prueba de fuego la tendremos durante el previsible recorte. Si la corrección es farragosa, con mucha lucha en los niveles y un gran sentimiento negativo, es probable que la estructura alcista aguante.

Hasta la zona de soporte horizontal, el precio puede configurar durante las próximas semanas el siguiente gran movimiento, que veo difícil de adivinar en estos momentos. Por ejemplo, caso contrario al anterior, si durante esas hipotéticas caídas sucede que el precio no desciende mucho, pero los niveles de optimismo tampoco, entonces sería probable realizar una nueva subida que no llegue a alcanzar máximos para configurar un segundo hombro de un HCH y luego caer, y, ojo, que digo HCH no como una figurita dibujada en un gráfico, sino lo cito por las implicaciones que tiene como representación del sentimiento de mercado (divergencia entre precio y euforia). Es decir, en mi opinión, por ahora no se puede afirmar si nos iremos muy arriba o muy abajo, pero que en breve tocará corregir (ya sea para generar miedo o expecativas de nuevas alzas), eso sí es lo más probable.


----------



## paulistano (16 Ene 2013)

Gamesa vuelve a encontrarse bajo fuerte presión vendedora en la sesión de hoy, y cotiza con perdidas del 2,90%, hasta los 1,942 euros, atacando el soporte relevante de los 1,94 que ha llegado a perforar durante la sesión. .

La tendencia de largo plazo de Gamesa sigue siendo muy bajista, aunque en el corto plazo esta definiendo una tendencia alcista. Tras apoyarse en la media de 200 sesiones, define un impulso alcista que supera máximos previos y doble techo en los 1,94 euros, hasta encontrar obstáculos en los 2,10 euros, que fuerzan una consolidación.

Es necesario vigilar este soporte de los 1,94, ya que su perdida con un filtro, al soporte de los 1,78 euros, que implicaría también la perdida de la directriz alcista, podría indicarnos una ruptura en falso del doble techo y acelerar las caídas, con nuevos objetivos bajistas en los 1,64 – 1,58 euros.

Mientras Gamesa respete los 1,78 euros, es posible una recuperación con primeros objetivos en los 2,1 – 2,4 euros.








Respecto a los indicadores técnicos, el indicador de movimiento direccional ADX es bajista, sobre ADXR y en niveles de 19,68, mientras el indicador de convergencia divergencia MACD, es alcista, y el oscilador de momentum es positivo y divergente bajista, indicadores que muestran fuerza en la tendencia de Gamesa.

Los osciladores por su parte giran a la baja, con estocástico dando señal de venta al cruzar a su media en fuerte sobrecompra y RSI en sobrecompra, mostrando mayor presión de las fuerzas vendedoras.

En consecuencia, la tendencia de Gamesa en el corto plazo es alcista, aunque en proceso de consolidación, con primeros objetivos en los 1,94 – 1,78 euros.

Mientras Gamesa respete los 1,78 euros, es posible una recuperación con primeros objetivos en los 2,1 – 2,4 euros.



Fuente: Mercados en Continuo


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Ene 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> MV zahorí y también el resto de seres humanos del hilo les animo a pintarrear al estilo pinta dibuja y colorea lo que tengan a bien. Si ya se que el sr.J pondrá tetas pero también se lo valoraremos.
> 
> Del pirata espero un canal bajista, no se como lo hará pero seguramente dibujara un canal bajista. El primer premio lo tiene ya ganado de antemano Claca.


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Ene 2013)

U.S. Bancorp BPA 4T $0,72 vs. $0,74 esperados 
BNY Mellon BPA 4T $0,53 vs. $0,54 esperado 

Beneficio por acción de JP Morgan 1,39 vs 1,16 dólares esperado 
Pero defrauda ligeramente en los ingresos 
Los ingresos del cuarto trimestre se sitúan en los 24.378 millones de dólares vs 24.416 millones esperado.

los beneficios ya no dan mas de si , habemus tocao tesho :bla:


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Ene 2013)

JP Morgan cae un 1,14% en pre-market tras defraudar ligeramente en ingresos 

Los títulos de JP Morgan retroceden un 1,14% en premarket después de publicar unos resultados que han superado la cifra de beneficios pero no la de ingresos.

terrible 2013 sera y no solo en bolsa , antes de ponerse a salvo MV dara matarile al aniquilador gayer


----------



## tarrito (16 Ene 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


>



ahora estamos claramente en el punto de 







ienso:


----------



## Krim (16 Ene 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> U.S. Bancorp BPA 4T $0,72 vs. $0,74 esperados
> BNY Mellon BPA 4T $0,53 vs. $0,54 esperado
> 
> Beneficio por acción de JP Morgan 1,39 vs 1,16 dólares esperado
> ...



Es una desviación del 0,15%, a quien pretenden engañar...


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Ene 2013)

Que se presente bertok el aniquilador gayer , MV el rey del trono troll le hara primer martir del mad max :Aplauso:


----------



## ddddd (16 Ene 2013)

7,5 % bajando Prisa en estos momentos. No se si probar suerte en estos instantes o dejar que siga cayendo el cuchillo ienso:


----------



## ddddd (16 Ene 2013)

Puesta orden en Prisa a 0,3.

Veremos que sucede.


----------



## donpepito (16 Ene 2013)

Buenas tardes,

Menos riesgo en DEOLEO, PRISA ha estado soltando papel 5 días.


----------



## pipoapipo (16 Ene 2013)

Janus dijo:


> La Carta de la Bolsa - Las contradicciones alemanas
> 
> Esto, aunque de momento no, termina pasando factura. Mientras tanto ya ven como el DAX está en máximos como si no va con ellos. De hecho, no va con ellos de momento. Cuando baje saldrán los analistos diciendo que si la recesión ...... cuando será una toma de beneficios y luego ya se verá.
> 
> ...



q gran verdad !!!

proximamente tendremos respuesta a nuestras preguntas y esperanzas

ponzi deja de preguntar el aspecto tecnico cuando ya estas dentro :XX: (desde el cariño jajaja)

[YOUTUBE]pKu9JaARMEQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Ene 2013)

Memorándum
Deoleo:luego pegar gráfica.


----------



## pecata minuta (16 Ene 2013)

¿Cómo están los de PRISA?
Yo sigo dentro, no me han saltado el SL de casualidad.
Janus, ¿ha sido una maniobra para tirar a todos los que tenían el SL a 0,30 o me lo parece?


----------



## ponzi (16 Ene 2013)

pipoapipo dijo:


> q gran verdad !!!
> 
> proximamente tendremos respuesta a nuestras preguntas y esperanzas
> 
> ...



jajaja na solo estoy en pescanova y duro.En pescanova ha surgido un imprevisto asi que los flujos de caja positivos minimo se demoraran 6 meses,cosas del negocio,se ha roto una de las piscinas de rodaballos en portugal.Po cierto vigilar edp y acerinox sus flujos de operaciones estan aguantando muy bien.En el caso de la energetica esta francamente barata,per 6-7.


----------



## LÁNGARO (16 Ene 2013)

como veis abengoa?, por lo visto estan contratando personal.


----------



## ponzi (16 Ene 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> como veis abengoa?, por lo visto estan contratando personal.



Yo la veo muy mal.Tiene unos niveles de deuda inasumibles.Es muy probable que se vean futuras ampliaciones de capital,aunque este muy barara es mejor no jugar con fuego.


----------



## pollastre (16 Ene 2013)

Janus dijo:


> El problema de muchos traders es que al mismo tiempo quieren ganar dinero y entender el por qué de esa ganancia cuando la misma reside únicamente en la gestión del riesgo sostenido de las posiciones.




Hay que tener un poco de ojete-calor con eso, Janus.

La disciplina monetaria y el MM son muy importantes, de acuerdo con eso.

Pero, y esto es un "pero" muy grande, ganar dinero en el Mercado sin entender por qué lo has ganado, es "_akin_" ganar dinero en el bingo, en la lotería o en las apuestas deportivas.

El dinero que ganes hoy sin entender al Mercado, lo perderás hoy+N precisamente porque no entiendes al mercado.

Ya sabes que soy algo reluctante a igualar al *operador *de renta variable, con un gambler sentado en un garito de mala muerte sorbiendo su whisky barato mientras baraja sus opciones "contra la banca".


----------



## ponzi (16 Ene 2013)

http://investing.businessweek.com/r...dataset=balanceSheet&period=Q&currency=native


Busca en que estan los mas de 10000 mill de deuda a lp y cuando son los vencimientos.Y si hay convertibles que no lo se cuanso es la conversion.Esta gente ha pasado de tener una deuda a lp de 4000 mill en 2008 a 11000 mill en 2012.Yo me la jugaria sntes con uns eon que aunque el paron de las nucleares les esra hacieno pipa parece que tienen un director financiero que sse esta poniendo las pilas reduciendo deuda


----------



## pollastre (16 Ene 2013)

Señol Chinazo,

señol Chinazo, está Ud. por ahí ?


edit: tengo algo que quisiera Ud. viera, y me dé su asiática y siempre bien ponderada opinión.


----------



## kalemania (16 Ene 2013)

¿Que plataforma/programa recomendais para iniciarse en el trading automatico? De lo mas sencillo..


----------



## Navarrorum (16 Ene 2013)

kalemania dijo:


> ¿Que plataforma/programa recomendais para iniciarse en el trading automatico? De lo mas sencillo..



Sin duda PROREALTIME. Lo unico que echo en falta es que no puedes ver las graficas de intradia.

Yo con las velas japonesas me cuesta dibujar figuritas suelitos y techitos

Mode flanders=off


----------



## pollastre (16 Ene 2013)

kalemania dijo:


> ¿Que plataforma/programa recomendais para iniciarse en el trading automatico? De lo mas sencillo..




Si hablamos de iniciarse en el mundo de los ATS, me consta que mucha gente utiliza Metatrader. Tiene una especie de lenguaje scripting propietario (M4) estilo pseudo-código, con el cual se pueden definir estrategias, etc.

También he leído que tiene varios plugins para interconectar el módulo decisional con los bróker X o Y, de tal forma que - si no sufre Ud. del corazón - puede autorizar a su código M4 a abrir posiciones de forma autónoma cuando sus algoritmos lo tengan por conveniente.

Déjeme recomendarle que se tome su tiempo e investigue todo esto (nada de hacerme caso a lo que escribo aquí ahora mismo), porque yo jamás he usado metatrader ni M4, ni siquiera lo he ojeado por encima, y todo esto que le he comentado es por retazos que de vez en cuando he leído en foros USA que frecuento. 

Me consta, no obstante, que hay mucha gente que lo usa, así que al menos parece ser que tiene una base de usuarios bastante amplia.


----------



## davidautentico (16 Ene 2013)

Ha comentado varias veces que fomenta foros USA. Qué foros son esos ? Si no es mucho pedir.

Saludos



pollastre dijo:


> Si hablamos de iniciarse en el mundo de los ATS, me consta que mucha gente utiliza Metatrader. Tiene una especie de lenguaje scripting propietario (M4) estilo pseudo-código, con el cual se pueden definir estrategias, etc.
> 
> También he leído que tiene varios plugins para interconectar el módulo decisional con los bróker X o Y, de tal forma que - si no sufre Ud. del corazón - puede autorizar a su código M4 a abrir posiciones de forma autónoma cuando sus algoritmos lo tengan por conveniente.
> 
> ...


----------



## FranR (16 Ene 2013)

Jornada monótona donde las haya. Metidos en canal con un error mínimo (comentado en blog) Nueva entrada de volumen en nivel inferior, para donde salga lo hará con mucha fuerza.

Foro de cabecera del maese


Best Gin for Gin & Tonic? - Spirits & Cocktails - eGullet Forums


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Ene 2013)

FlanEle frecuenta este:

Cmo hacer buen kalimotxo


----------



## atman (16 Ene 2013)

En USa todos los días iguaaaal... apertura sosa y todo parriba hasta el cierre. Excepto cuanto abre al alza y sigue subiendo... que triiiste la vida del osssoooooo....

Y parece que cada día más... Ahora ya hemos cerrado el gap de apertura y estamos en los máximos de ayer... y a los máximos les queda un mínimo empujón... que doy por hecho...


----------



## FranR (16 Ene 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> FlanEle frecuenta este:
> 
> Cmo hacer buen kalimotxo










Triple XXX la bebida energética para piratas corredores 


Y no se si poner una foto pirata que hará las delicias de más de uno....

Bueno venga...MIRE LO QUE HE ENCONTRADO EN EL BADOO para usté.


----------



## Janus (16 Ene 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Cómo están los de PRISA?
> Yo sigo dentro, no me han saltado el SL de casualidad.
> Janus, ¿ha sido una maniobra para tirar a todos los que tenían el SL a 0,30 o me lo parece?



Stop como decía ayer en 0,28. Veremos si ha sido para apear a la peña o no.


----------



## Janus (16 Ene 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Hay que tener un poco de ojete-calor con eso, Janus.
> 
> La disciplina monetaria y el MM son muy importantes, de acuerdo con eso.
> 
> ...



Me explico mejor. Me refiero que cuando uno gana tiene que saber que ha ganado porque su sistema acierta más que pierde (por hits) y a eso se le une el money management para que una posi no reviente un año.

Cuando digo lo que que es un error el saber el por qué de cada tick me refiero a que estamos en un mundo de probabilidades en las que hay que buscar el sesgo ganador por patrones, estadísticas ..... cada uno con su maquinillo.

El aspirar a decir "ha subido porque ha pasado A,B y C" creo que es un error. Es más razonable pensar que cuando sucede A,B y C la probabilidad de subir es alta y para las veces que falla (no deja de ser probabilidad) vale el stop.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (16 Ene 2013)

Diga Mr.P diga que seguro me saca del bajon del dia de hoy.

Suerte que mañana abre otra vez.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Ene 2013)

Su mejor aporte en tiempos FranR, su mejor aporte :aplausos:

Me ha recordado a *Kei Yuki,* de la serie del Capitán Harlock (en versión hyper-pneumatic


----------



## credulo (16 Ene 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> FlanEle frecuenta este:
> 
> Cmo hacer buen kalimotxo



¿limón en el kali? :vomito:


----------



## Claca (16 Ene 2013)

Miércoles, ya sabéis lo que toca:

Sentimiento de Mercado

Recuerdo, se vota el planteamiento semanal.


----------



## atman (16 Ene 2013)

credulo dijo:


> ¿limón en el kali? :vomito:



que dice... ¿no será sangría?

Edito: Votado a pesar de ser botado... y otra vez dentro... ya asegurado aunque sea pa ná...


----------



## mataresfacil (16 Ene 2013)

Claca dijo:


> Miércoles, ya sabéis lo que toca:
> 
> Sentimiento de Mercado
> 
> Recuerdo, se vota el planteamiento semanal.



Semana interesante, lucha de cerebro vs corazon.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Ene 2013)

Claca dijo:


> Miércoles, ya sabéis lo que toca:
> 
> Sentimiento de Mercado
> 
> Recuerdo, se vota el planteamiento semanal.


----------



## atman (16 Ene 2013)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Semana interesante, lucha de cerebro vs corazon.



Janus, se va a enfadar con usted... le falta esto...


----------



## atman (16 Ene 2013)

Se conoce que hoy no nos hemos tomado nuestra dosis de bromuro... lo siento chicas...


----------



## bertok (16 Ene 2013)

uuuuuuuppppp motherfuckers ::

He visto tetas, vamos a leer entonces un poco el jilo.


----------



## pollastre (16 Ene 2013)

K, sorry por no contestarte antes, acabo de volver ahora.

Ahora veo tu punto de vista, estamos de acuerdo.





Janus dijo:


> Me explico mejor. Me refiero que cuando uno gana tiene que saber que ha ganado porque su sistema acierta más que pierde (por hits) y a eso se le une el money management para que una posi no reviente un año.
> 
> Cuando digo lo que que es un error el saber el por qué de cada tick me refiero a que estamos en un mundo de probabilidades en las que hay que buscar el sesgo ganador por patrones, estadísticas ..... cada uno con su maquinillo.
> 
> El aspirar a decir "ha subido porque ha pasado A,B y C" creo que es un error. Es más razonable pensar que cuando sucede A,B y C la probabilidad de subir es alta y para las veces que falla (no deja de ser probabilidad) vale el stop.


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Ene 2013)

doble techo en la bolsa gringa :baba:


----------



## ponzi (16 Ene 2013)

Se acabo, no pienso exponer mi cartera mas a España.Acaban de pillar a barcenas con 22 mill de eu en suiza y al hijo de pujol con un pasaporte falso que utilizaba para pasar desapercibido por el jarama con sus 20 coches de lujo (ferraris,lamborgini,maclaren...).Hay buenas inversiones en portugal,italia,francia,alemania o usa.


----------



## ponzi (16 Ene 2013)

Donde esta la guadaña???


http://www.elperiodico.com/es/notic...l-ferrari-mas-rosa-audiencia-nacional-2275586


----------



## bertok (16 Ene 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Se acabo, no pienso exponer mi cartera mas a España.Acaban de pillar a barcenas con 22 mill de eu en suiza y al hijo de pujol con un pasaporte falso que utilizaba para pasar desapercibido por el jarama con sus 20 coches de lujo (ferraris,lamborgini,maclaren...).Hay buenas inversiones en portugal,italia,francia,alemania o usa.



Caiste del guindo :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:

Expaña se desintegra poco a poco pero sin remedio ya.

Hay que mirar fuera 8:


----------



## ponzi (16 Ene 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Caiste del guindo :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:
> 
> Expaña se desintegra poco a poco pero sin remedio ya.
> 
> Hay que mirar fuera 8:



Sabia que existía corrupción pero no a este nivel. Cuanto patrimonio necesita una persona para tener una flota de coches valorada en unos 15 mill??


----------



## Silenciosa (16 Ene 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Sabia que existía corrupción pero no a este nivel. Cuanto patrimonio necesita una persona para tener una flota de coches valorada en unos 15 mill??



Ninguno, lo único que necesita es gestionar el patrimonio de los demás, el de todos los ciudadanos concretamente...menudo hdlgp

Por cierto, que hacen ustedes gente de pro posteando tetas y culos? :8:


----------



## vermer (16 Ene 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Sabia que existía corrupción pero no a este nivel. Cuanto patrimonio necesita una persona para tener una flota de coches valorada en unos 15 mill??



Sí y de lo que conozco directa e indirectamente, puedes apostar a que es generalizada y en buena medida estructurada (aunque sin verlo de cerca es también deducible). No te hagas mala sangre. Se trata de salvar los muebles personales. Este país es un desecho, y principalmente sus dirigentes.

Y lo de la flota de coches está bien pensado. Si para tener, pongamos, un Audi A4 es razonable tener cierto nivel de ingresos que te permitan mantenerlo y reemplazarlo pej en 4 años sin que te duela lo más mínimo y no castigue tu patrimonio, para esa flota y su mantenimiento calcula. Obviamente estos hdlgp cuentan con que todo nuestro dinero es suyo. Algo obvio.

No le des más vueltas.


----------



## Tonto Simon (16 Ene 2013)

Por comentar algo de bolsa y tal:: Me gusta lo que esta haciendo Heles Pacas HPQ, alguien que tire unas lineas?


----------



## bertok (16 Ene 2013)

No os perdáis un minuto a partir del 2'30''.

Me caguentó

[YOUTUBE]VJWwR-CUEQY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ponzi (16 Ene 2013)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Ninguno, lo único que necesita es gestionar el patrimonio de los demás, el de todos los ciudadanos concretamente...menudo hdlgp
> 
> Por cierto, que hacen ustedes gente de pro posteando tetas y culos? :8:











vermer dijo:


> Sí y de lo que conozco directa e indirectamente, puedes apostar a que es generalizada y en buena medida estructurada (aunque sin verlo de cerca es también deducible). No te hagas mala sangre. Se trata de salvar los muebles personales. Este país es un desecho, y principalmente sus dirigentes.
> 
> Y lo de la flota de coches está bien pensado. Si para tener, pongamos, un Audi A4 es razonable tener cierto nivel de ingresos que te permitan mantenerlo y reemplazarlo pej en 4 años sin que te duela lo más mínimo y no castigue tu patrimonio, para esa flota y su mantenimiento calcula. Obviamente estos hdlgp cuentan con que todo nuestro dinero es suyo. Algo obvio.
> 
> No le des más vueltas.



Da vergüenza ajena verles pavonearse de como nos roban con guante blanco.Yo si fuese ellos no dormiria tranquilo el karma tiene muy mala leche.


----------



## Janus (16 Ene 2013)

bertok dijo:


> No os perdáis un minuto a partir del 2'30''.
> 
> Me caguentó
> 
> [YOUTUBE]VJWwR-CUEQY[/YOUTUBE]



Muy bueno el presentador y cañero al mismo tiempo. El windows tiene mucha manía constantemente de meter el "you know".


----------



## ponzi (16 Ene 2013)

Portugal Telecom no esta cara,unos 3000 y pico mill.No tener a personajes de la talla de Rato o Urdangarin en nomina da un plus, por otro lado financieramente no esta siendo mal gestionada.


----------



## ponzi (16 Ene 2013)

La minera de crédito propulsado tiene muy buena pinta. Mas de la tercera parte de la cotización es caja neta, aunque no es un negocio demasiado espectacular comprar minas y metales prácticamente a mitad de precio puede ser un buen valor añadido para cuando todo esto reviente.

http://www.eramet.com


----------



## bertok (16 Ene 2013)

Que bueno. Mike Maloney es un crack

[YOUTUBE]sUBJs28u5Ek[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ponzi (17 Ene 2013)

Anda si cotiza Bic, que gran empresa, nunca algo tan barato ofreció tanto.


https://www.unience.com/product/PAR/BB/financials


----------



## Janus (17 Ene 2013)

Ayer se avisó que Apple había que dejarla tranquila para no entrar de momento hacia abajo. Había que esperar su pullback. Hoy no ha dejado ni un culo indiferente y además tiene el aspecto de que mejor seguir esperando.

La prudencia es la mejor amiga en este mercado manipulado.


----------



## ponzi (17 Ene 2013)

Otro buen negocio con excelentes ratios aunque como bic lo ideal seria entrar en algún recorte.

Por menos de 500 mill tenéis Kinepolis

https://www.unience.com/product/BRU/KIN/financials


----------



## atman (17 Ene 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Donde esta la guadaña???
> 
> 
> El Ferrari de Jordi Pujol Ferrusola



Tranquilo que la estamos afilando... tampoco es cosa de partirse el espinazo por estos cagamandurrias...

Edittoooooo: No me había dado cuenta... ya soy ilustrísimo... !! :
5k mensajes... contribuyendo a la productividad del país...


----------



## ponzi (17 Ene 2013)

Ala ya tengo nuevo fichaje

Portugal Telecom

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=by2y5M7EI60&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Vaya diferencia con Alierta:


----------



## ponzi (17 Ene 2013)

Alguien ha tenido accs portuguesas?Que retencion aplican?Conoceis algun broker que facilite las gestiones?


----------



## bertok (17 Ene 2013)

Guanos días,

informados y en alerta constante. La van a volver a liar, que no os pille esta vez.

Suerte

[YOUTUBE]4ECi6WJpbzE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bertok (17 Ene 2013)

Esos machos alfa, !!! no descuidéis el entrenamiento diario !!! ::

[YOUTUBE]HszVyM6LtFQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bertok (17 Ene 2013)

Tengo los sistemas de medio plazo en claro deterioro. Todavía no han dado señal de venta clara pero si siguen así, en un par de jornadas darán señal de venta.

Tengo más deteriorado el culibex que el SP, sobretodo por la sobrecompra.

Cuidado ahí fuera.


----------



## bertok (17 Ene 2013)

Mad :: Max Keiser tiene un programazo diario. Recomendado

[YOUTUBE]ldPSkthxbH4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Ene 2013)

atman dijo:


> Tranquilo que la estamos afilando... tampoco es cosa de partirse el espinazo por estos cagamandurrias...
> 
> Edittoooooo: No me había dado cuenta... *ya soy ilustrísimo*... !! :
> 5k mensajes... contribuyendo a la productividad del país...




Esho she mereshe una FIESHHHTA!!!!!












bertok dijo:


> Esos machos alfa, !!! no descuidéis el entrenamiento diario !!! ::
> 
> [YOUTUBE]HszVyM6LtFQ[/YOUTUBE]



Esa tiene más batallas a cuestas que la espada del Cid..... ::


----------



## LOLO08 (17 Ene 2013)

Guanos días..otra sesión en la que se intuyen bajadas..

Tengo a la espera 10k para comprar algo..pero me parece el de hoy otro día que esperaré a que este se aclare al menos un poco


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Ene 2013)

guanos dias gaceleridos 

mantened cortos y estad atentos porque en el ibex tenemos una figura muy guapa y que dara platita :baba:


----------



## FranR (17 Ene 2013)

Vela verde mamporrera. Que arte tiene el félido!!!1

Se puede evaluar intervención gatuna = 15 puntos a contrapelo

:S


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Ene 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Vela verde mamporrera. Que arte tiene el félido!!!1
> 
> Se puede evaluar intervención gatuna = 15 puntos a contrapelo
> 
> :S



favor que ustec me hace , pero sera mejor que no apueste por el sentimiento contrario muertovivientista :no: advertido queda :fiufiu:


----------



## atman (17 Ene 2013)

FraR, a punto de clavar la proyección diaria... 
es usted un máster del universo pecadorrrr...


Edito: y gracias a todos, por las gracias y al pirata por la fiestorra... lo único que hay un maromo aquí que me trae una factura que pone "20 MOet CHandon con final feliz", no conozco esa clase de MOet Chandon, pero a 1.000 euros la botella tiene que ser buena... espero que lo pasaran bien, porque yo no me acuerdo de nada...


Re-edito: Para las damas, que me dicen que desde mañana ya reponen el stock de bromuro...


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (17 Ene 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Mad :: Max Keiser tiene un programazo diario. Recomendado
> 
> [YOUTUBE]ldPSkthxbH4[/YOUTUBE]





.
Macho, yo no sé de dónde sacas el tiempo, todavía estoy con el vídeo de la rubia ... y me va a durar, porque cada vez que se le cae el tirante le doy al <<


----------



## me6ia (17 Ene 2013)

a ver como se portan hoy las gamusinas


----------



## paulistano (17 Ene 2013)

me6ia dijo:


> a ver como se portan hoy las gamusinas




:8:


Desde el 2011 registrado y su segundo mensaje es de animo para las gamesas.....asi me gusta....a ver si vuelven los dias locos de +4%:Baile:


Bienvenido


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Ene 2013)

gacelillas ni se os ocurra cargar largos , nos vamos a cerrar el gap :bla:


----------



## me6ia (17 Ene 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> :8:
> 
> 
> Desde el 2011 registrado y su segundo mensaje es de animo para las gamesas.....asi me gusta....a ver si vuelven los dias locos de +4%:Baile:
> ...



Soy mas de leer que de escribir 8:

las gamusas son mi cruz, bueno, esas y otras... :ouch:

Gracias!


----------



## atman (17 Ene 2013)

me6ia dijo:


> Soy mas de leer que de escribir 8:
> 
> las gamusas son mi cruz, bueno, esas y otras... :ouch:
> 
> Gracias!



Las cruces son buenas, las jodidas son las rayitas...


----------



## kemao2 (17 Ene 2013)

Mañana es el vencimiento , con eso lo digo tó.

TRas el vencimiento y fin de la prohibición de cortos probable nuevo escenario tras el vencimiento.

Hoy los americanos igual caen tras el desastre de Boeing con el Dreamline.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (17 Ene 2013)

Buenos días,

viernes terminal¿? VIERNES TERMINAL.

FlanEle number one for presidente of Excel.


----------



## ponzi (17 Ene 2013)

Estos de Ing son unos cachondos,dicen que operan en los principales mercados internacionales y sin embargo no puedo comprar ni thales ni portugal telecom:banghead:


----------



## atman (17 Ene 2013)

Supongo que de las francesas sólo trabajarán las del CAC... Mirando a largo ¿que tal GDF Suez?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Ene 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Estos de Ing son unos cachondos,dicen que operan en los *principales mercados internacionales* y sin embargo no puedo comprar ni thales ni *portugal *telecom:banghead:


----------



## villares (17 Ene 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Estos de Ing son unos cachondos,dicen que operan en los principales mercados internacionales y sin embargo no puedo comprar ni thales ni portugal telecom:banghead:



Portugal telecom si que puedes encontrarla.

No te fies del buscador que tienen los de ING xq es una mierda.
Vete a buscador avanzado, dale al mercado PSI20 y pincha en buscar.
Ahi te aparecera.

Saludos


----------



## ponzi (17 Ene 2013)

villares dijo:


> Portugal telecom si que puedes encontrarla.
> 
> No te fies del buscador que tienen los de ING xq es una mierda.
> Vete a buscador avanzado, dale al mercado PSI20 y pincha en buscar.
> ...



Muchas gracias.Ya tengo mis titulos.La broma de Ing me ha costado unos centimos por titulo.Es la primera vez que me falla el buscador.Ahora a disfrutar de los dividendos 2013 y 2014--0,32 a partir de 2015----0,62


----------



## ponzi (17 Ene 2013)

atman dijo:


> Supongo que de las francesas sólo trabajarán las del CAC... Mirando a largo ¿que tal GDF Suez?



Si solo las del cac Si Thales me termina fe convencer comprare por Deutsche Bank o Bankinter.Gdf no parece que este demasiado cara aunque no me gusta:1) su nivel de deuda es excesivo2)han emitido demasiado papel3)El negocio no esta siendo demasiado rentable.Me gusta mas Edp,Iberdrola y Gas natural.Y en alemania tienes a E.on que aunque el paron nuclear les ha dejado en un situaciin bastante delicada sus cash flow de opetaciones siguen generando efectivo, no tiene pinta de que vaya a desaparecer.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Ene 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Muchas gracias.Ya tengo mis titulos.La broma de Ing me ha costado unos centimos por titulo.Es la primera vez que me falla el buscador.Ahora a disfrutar de los dividendos 2013 y 2014--0,32 a partir de 2015----0,62



Ahora te miro el gráf.... ::


----------



## Deshollinador (17 Ene 2013)

kemao2 dijo:


> Mañana es el vencimiento , con eso lo digo tó.
> 
> TRas el vencimiento y fin de la prohibición de cortos probable nuevo escenario tras el vencimiento.
> 
> Hoy los americanos igual caen tras el desastre de Boeing con el Dreamline.





El día de vencimiento suele ser de mucha volatilidad y con un volumen superior al de los días precedentes y posteriores, a ver como se comporta mañana el Ibex con la tendencia alcista que lleva, mejor quedarse quietecitos:fiufiu:


----------



## Creditopropulsado (17 Ene 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Si solo las del cac Si Thales me termina fe convencer comprare por Deutsche Bank o Bankinter.Gdf no parece que este demasiado cara aunque no me gusta:1) su nivel de deuda es excesivo2)han emitido demasiado papel3)El negocio no esta siendo demasiado rentable.Me gusta mas Edp,Iberdrola y Gas natural.Y en alemania tienes a E.on que aunque el paron nuclear les ha dejado en un situaciin bastante delicada sus cash flow de opetaciones siguen generando efectivo, no tiene pinta de que vaya a desaparecer.



Thales está razonablemente bien... pero invertir en armas...:|


----------



## Creditopropulsado (17 Ene 2013)

Joder, esta la vi a 90 y me parecía una burbuja

https://www.unience.com/product/NYS/v


----------



## ghkghk (17 Ene 2013)

En REP, ¿creéis que con un parde días con un cierre por encima de 16.90 estaría superada la resistencia?

Sabéis que el AT se me escapa un poco...


----------



## Creditopropulsado (17 Ene 2013)

Vas a pillar REP?


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (17 Ene 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> En REP, ¿creéis que con un parde días con un cierre por encima de 16.90 estaría superada la resistencia?
> 
> Sabéis que el AT se me escapa un poco...



.
SI miras el gráfico de los últimos 10 años verás que habrá estado más del 90% del tiempo entre 11 y 21 €.

Según ppcc valdría 60 si se quitase la caspa terruñística de encima, así que yo llevo unas cuantas sólo por probar, sin ningún tipo de AT o fundamental, aunque luego Claca me eche la bronca.

Eso si, si se activa el doble suelo gigante que tiene (aunque un poco irregular), prometo soltarlas a 3x, y ya si eso que el resto se lo gane el propio ppcc.


----------



## ponzi (17 Ene 2013)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Thales está razonablemente bien... pero invertir en armas...:|



Para la que se avecina no parece una mala estrategia ademas esta muy barata.Esta gente trabaja mas en temas de seguridad como indra,es una parte pequeña del negocio.Tienen proyectos aeroespaciales,ferrocarriles,defensa,inteligencia...


----------



## ghkghk (17 Ene 2013)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Vas a pillar REP?










Ahora es un 3,18%, pero para el caso... Mañana me dan 19 nuevas.


----------



## ponzi (17 Ene 2013)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> SI miras el gráfico de los últimos 10 años verás que habrá estado más del 90% del tiempo entre 11 y 21 €.
> 
> Según ppcc valdría 60 si se quitase la caspa terruñística de encima, así que yo llevo unas cuantas sólo por probar, sin ningún tipo de AT o fundamental, aunque luego Claca me eche la bronca.
> ...



Yo no las veo a 30 ,me parece un escenario demasiado optimista.A mp es una inversion que puede funcionar bien porque esta por debajo de su valor intrinseco.Sin embargo cuando uno analiza con lupa las cuentas de las grandes petroleras y mas concretamente sus cash flow se empieza a dar cuenta que el free cash flow cada dia es mas pequeño.El motivo es que cada dia hay que invertir mas dinero para sacar el mismo petroleo.A mas de 10 años no estaria en ninguna petrolera


----------



## Lechu (17 Ene 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> En REP, ¿creéis que con un parde días con un cierre por encima de 16.90 estaría superada la resistencia?
> 
> Sabéis que el AT se me escapa un poco...




Repsol - 11-01-2013 - Videos Destacados - Bolsamania TV


----------



## ponzi (17 Ene 2013)

Por 6000 mill Kpn tiene muy buena pinta.El sector de las telecomunicaciones esta cotizando muy barato


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (17 Ene 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Yo no las veo a 30 ,me parece un escenario demasiado optimista.A mp es una inversion que puede funcionar bien porque esta por debajo de su valor intrinseco.Sin embargo cuando uno analiza con lupa las cuentas de las grandes petroleras y mas concretamente sus cash flow se empieza a dar cuenta que el free cash flow cada dia es mas pequeño.El motivo es que cada dia hay que invertir mas dinero para sacar el mismo petroleo.A mas de 10 años no estaria en ninguna petrolera



.
ppcc mantiene su escenario del mfbh-p, que tiene que ocurrir antes de ese plazo y que, si ocurre, irá fundamentalmente a lomos del sector energético.

Por otra parte, el petróleo es más fácil que suba de precio que no que baje. Si además se produce un escenario inflacionista tampoco parece mala idea estar en el sector.

Lo que está claro es que menos de 11 no vale. Y que cada vez que toca esa zona se dispara 4-5 arriba. 

Pero ya he reconocido que esta en concreto es acto de fe.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (17 Ene 2013)

Ostras!, eso es una cartera concentratada y lo demás tonterías...

Te dejo algunas cuantas que son parecidas...

https://www.unience.com/product/NYS/CVX/financials

https://www.unience.com/product/NYS/COP/financials

https://www.unience.com/product/NYS/XOM/financials

https://www.unience.com/product/PAR/FP/financials

https://www.unience.com/product/LSE/BP./financials

De todas, las que más me gusta con diferencia es chevron y exon.

De las pocas que tienen FCF positivo a 5 años...


----------



## Creditopropulsado (17 Ene 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Yo no las veo a 30 ,me parece un escenario demasiado optimista.A mp es una inversion que puede funcionar bien porque esta por debajo de su valor intrinseco.Sin embargo cuando uno analiza con lupa las cuentas de las grandes petroleras y mas concretamente sus cash flow se empieza a dar cuenta que el free cash flow cada dia es mas pequeño.El motivo es que cada dia hay que invertir mas dinero para sacar el mismo petroleo.A mas de 10 años no estaria en ninguna petrolera



Las petroleras seran un buen negocio... hay mucha gente que está tomando posiciones en ellas...


----------



## ghkghk (17 Ene 2013)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Ostras!, eso es una cartera concentratada y lo demás tonterías...
> 
> Te dejo algunas cuantas que son parecidas...
> 
> ...




De todas formas, no es una "cartera" como tal. Entro así para diluir comisiones, pero por debajo de 15.X me las quitaría seguro. Y probablemente en el entorno de los 18 también. Confío en un último arreón una vez rota la resistencia, sacarle un 10-12% y a otra cosa.


----------



## ponzi (17 Ene 2013)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Las petroleras seran un buen negocio... hay mucha gente que está tomando posiciones en ellas...



Si con un petroleo a 150 mientras tanto sera un negocio bastante descafeinado


----------



## ponzi (17 Ene 2013)

Kpn vale mucho mas concretamente al menps el doble.Como veis el grafico??Estoy por hacerme con unas cuantas, tener euros holandeses a modo de proteccion no parece una mala idea.Ademas esta teniendo muchos pretendientes.


http://www.expansion.com/2012/12/17/mercados/1355733601.html


----------



## ghkghk (17 Ene 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Kpn vale mucho mas concretamente al menps el doble.Como veis el grafico??Estoy por hacerme con unas cuantas, tener euros holandeses a modo de proteccion no parece una mala idea.Ademas esta teniendo muchos pretendientes.
> 
> 
> KPN se hunde a la mitad del precio pagado en junio por Carlos Slim,Inversin - Bolsas - Mercados. Expansin.com




No me gusta invertir en negocios que entiendo poco, o directamente nada. Los bancos (por lo fácil que es maquillar sus balances -aún más de lo normal-) y las telecomunicaciones están fuera de mi radar.


----------



## J-Z (17 Ene 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> guanos dias gaceleridos
> 
> mantened cortos y estad atentos porque en el ibex tenemos una figura muy guapa y que dara platita :baba:



Jato no das una tron:XX:

Esta mierda no baja ni a tiros :ouch:


----------



## juanfer (17 Ene 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> guanos dias gaceleridos
> 
> mantened cortos y estad atentos porque en el ibex tenemos una figura muy guapa y que dara platita :baba:



Jato esto no quiere bajar, yo hoy he desistido de buscar el famoso gap.


----------



## ponzi (17 Ene 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> No me gusta invertir en negocios que entiendo poco, o directamente nada. Los bancos (por lo fácil que es maquillar sus balances -aún más de lo normal-) y las telecomunicaciones están fuera de mi radar.



Las telecos son negocios predecibles y tampoco es que tengan mucha conpetencia.Es probable que dentro de 10 años sigan en el mismo sitio. Aun asi hay muchas cosas que no comprendo del sector sobre todo de los dinosaurios como France telecom,telefonica o vodafone .Kpn y Portugal telecom son mas predecibles,ademas a los precios que cotizan asumir algo de incertidumbre no parece demasiado arriesgado.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (17 Ene 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Las telecos son negocios predecibles y tampoco es que tengan mucha conpetencia.Es probable que dentro de 10 años sigan en el mismo sitio. Aun asi hay muchas cosas que no comprendo del sector sobre todo de los dinosaurios como France telecom,telefonica o vodafone .Kpn y Portugal telecom son mas predecibles,ademas a los precios que cotizan asumir algo de incertidumbre no parece demasiado arriesgado.



No creo que la gente que compro TEF en 2000 fuera precisamente buena previsora...

Es decir que estarían facilmente predecibles, pero mal... TEF lleva bajando márgenes bastante tiempo.


----------



## Janus (17 Ene 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Jato esto no quiere bajar, yo hoy he desistido de buscar el famoso gap.



Qué bajes coño!!!!!


----------



## Janus (17 Ene 2013)

Jato, ¿dónde estás?











Deja de molestar donde estés y venta p'acá.


----------



## ponzi (17 Ene 2013)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> No creo que la gente que compro TEF en 2000 fuera precisamente buena previsora...
> 
> Es decir que estarían facilmente predecibles, pero mal... TEF lleva bajando márgenes bastante tiempo.



Mira a que per cotizaba,era un burbujon.Tef hay en paises que esta funcionando muy bien. Veo mas potencial a Kpn y a Portugal Telecom.


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Ene 2013)

gacelas de poca FED :ouch:

pero MV el zahori no les culpa porque no teneis ni idea de donde esta gandalf ni que es lo que estan haciendo los indices ni na en general , asi que solo os queda tragar tochos hasta el dia en que dejeis el mundo terrenal ::


----------



## paulistano (17 Ene 2013)

Aceptamos 1,96 como nueva resistencia de Gamesa8:






Vaya dias llevo de mala hostia entre el barcenas, aticos en marbella y kamikazes....ienso:


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Ene 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Qué bajes coño!!!!!


----------



## juanfer (17 Ene 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> gacelas de poca FED :ouch:
> 
> pero MV el zahori no les culpa porque no teneis ni idea de donde esta gandalf ni que es lo que estan haciendo los indices ni na en general , asi que solo os queda tragar tochos hasta el dia en que dejeis el mundo terrenal ::



¿El gran MV sigue buscando el cierre del GAP?


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Ene 2013)

Gatitoooooo.....ven aquí gatitoooooooo!! ::


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Ene 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> ¿El gran MV sigue buscando el cierre del GAP?



los gaps se tienen que cerrar , ademas hay señales sobre una figura muy guapa , MV va a por la recompensa fuelte no por unos cuantos pipos :no: 

solo fijate en el vix para en los 13,20 aprox durante nosecuantas sesiones :rolleye:


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Ene 2013)

S&P 500 en máximos 
Toca en este momento máximos desde finales de 2007


----------



## ponzi (17 Ene 2013)

Sobre portugal telecom


http://www.libremercado.com/2012-08-19/portugal-telecom-las-fortalezas-del-gigante-luso-1276466374/


----------



## Janus (17 Ene 2013)

Para quien quiera ver una burda manipulación. Visualice el timeframe en días del ProShares VIX Short Term.

Vela del 31/12. Velas sucesivas controladitas y contínuas.


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Ene 2013)

es que las gacelas osais desafiar a MV el maestro de sabiduria ? ienso:

vienen con sus sistemah IA , con los algoritmoh , debeis saber que no teneis ni la mas minima posibilidad contra el trading mental de MV el zahori :no:

sp 500 en maximos y vix en minimos , algunos se van a comer como minimo una buena correccion :: 

el sp500 tiene un doble techo y el que no lo vea es un ejpertito persigue precios :XX:


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Ene 2013)

Pero,... pero...


*¡¡qué bajes yaaa, coñooooooo!!!
*







:XX::XX::XX:


----------



## FranR (17 Ene 2013)

No me seas soplanucas y vete a jugar un rato con la pelotita, que me mandas esto a máximos.


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Ene 2013)

FranR dijo:


> No me seas soplanucas y vete a jugar un rato con la pelotita, que me mandas esto a máximos.


----------



## FranR (17 Ene 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> es que las gacelas osais desafiar a MV el maestro de sabiduria ? ienso:
> 
> vienen con sus sistemah IA , con los algoritmoh , debeis saber que no teneis ni la mas minima posibilidad contra el trading mental de MV el zahori :no:
> 
> ...



Mire usté, de momento se ha comido UN:










:::::XX:


----------



## FranR (17 Ene 2013)

A ver si tenemos suerte y volvemos al canalillo, que es lo que nos va en estos dos últimos días.


Edito: 

Ya estamos ahí, en el canal principá







(Había puesto un mejor canalillo, pero no sale. Merece la pena Google: canalillo gato y detrás de las rocosas está nuestro amigo. :X


Por cierto, alguno no sabrá lo que era lo de antes








En este hilo se sirven mu buenos...


----------



## atman (17 Ene 2013)

Si queda... queda un último tirón... o eso creo... 
[epic-loss-mode=on]
Hora de sacar la caballería... Aquí ya no hay otro modo. SL en 1501. 

Cierro posis "de picoteo" (las FARE por un tercio de su precio de compra, gñé) excepto MWA, para no tener que recibir ningún correo desagradable...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Ene 2013)

Deje de trolear al troleador ::

Cruel, FranR, cruel.


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Ene 2013)

Yo soy MV el maestro de sabiduria , no soy un ejpertito persigue precios incapaz de correlacionar los indices y de ver las señales del mal :no:

MV es el camino la verdad y el OWNED :no:


----------



## FranR (17 Ene 2013)

Experimento in situ:

Ibex 8593
jato in 
then ibex......


----------



## FranR (17 Ene 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Experimento in situ:
> 
> Ibex 8593
> jato in
> then ibex......




8600

ergo

Tendencia bajista and jato in
ibex +7
Efecto Pepe gafez apalancado... ::


----------



## atman (17 Ene 2013)

shuuuusss, shuuuussss, gato... shuuuusss...


----------



## Vivomuriente (17 Ene 2013)

Tranquilo plimo esto está lleno joputas....

E tu FLANL que no han sido +7 son +12, que mi plimo vale mucho.


----------



## FranR (17 Ene 2013)

Vivomuriente dijo:


> Tranquilo plimo esto está lleno joputas....
> 
> E tu FLANL que no han sido +7 son +12, que mi plimo vale mucho.



Me habla usté a mi....mire a mi flanL solo me lo llama mi mujer y el pirata. Los dos por los mismo, por el rabo de abajo de la L... así que menos confianzas. :no:


----------



## FranR (17 Ene 2013)

OFF TOPIC

Lagarde creo que está en directo, o me he perdido algo.

Follisqueo everywhere....

Al fin y al cabo es como Dominique Satirón Khan... pero con polvos egipcios de maquillaje.


----------



## atman (17 Ene 2013)

FranR dijo:


> OFF TOPIC
> 
> Lagarde creo que está en directo, o me he perdido algo.
> 
> ...



Merde!!!


----------



## FranR (17 Ene 2013)

Hoyga pero como puede salir esta señora quince minutos antes del cierre!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Creditopropulsado (17 Ene 2013)

Fidelity ha emitido recomendación sobre los siguientes valores:

Sapiem
VW
Sanofi
WPP


----------



## FranR (17 Ene 2013)

Lo han parado en el límite del canal hablando la buena señora.

I+D español, han creado un sistema de localización de móviles online, aunque esté fuera de cobertura.

De código abierto y lo han puesto a nuestra disposición...pruébenlo.

Localizador de moviles


----------



## atman (17 Ene 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Lo han parado en el límite del canal hablando la buena señora.
> 
> I+D español, han creado un sistema de localización de móviles online, aunque esté fuera de cobertura.
> 
> ...



Viendo la página principal, permita que me abstenga...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Ene 2013)

¿Con triangulación de repetidores 10m de error? LoL

Por probar 000 000 000

LOL!!!!


----------



## FranR (17 Ene 2013)

Vaya cierre...gracias Cristine.

Con este cerrojazo un descalabro USA sería épico.


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Ene 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Vaya cierre...gracias Cristine.
> 
> Con este cerrojazo un descalabro USA sería épico.


----------



## Janus (17 Ene 2013)

FranR dijo:


> A ver si tenemos suerte y volvemos al canalillo, que es lo que nos va en estos dos últimos días.
> 
> 
> Edito:
> ...





.... hay cosas con las que un Jato no puede.


----------



## ponzi (17 Ene 2013)

Los comentarios de Bestinver sobre portugal telecom y thales en la conferencia de 2012 


http://www.rankia.com/blog/analisis-cogninvestivo/1138904-conferencia-bestinver-prisma-cogninvestivo


----------



## atman (17 Ene 2013)

Default Alarm Rings as Trust Loans Jump Sevenfold: China Credit - Bloomberg

¿nos están engañando como a chinos?

Mayors Seek to Prevent Elimination of U.S. Muni-Bond Tax Break - Bloomberg

¿serán los munis, tanto tiempo amenazando y ahora un poco olvidados...?


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Ene 2013)

El SP embalado a los 1500

Son costumbres yankies


----------



## sr.anus (17 Ene 2013)

visita de pepon, panduro esta entretenido con otros. Hasta donde aguantara esto? veremos los 9000? por favor dejar hablar al sr.gato, que cuando habla sube el ibex


----------



## Janus (17 Ene 2013)

Broken asses everywhere. That was sung.


----------



## Janus (17 Ene 2013)

Supongo que el que no digan nada sobre Prisa no exime que hayan visto el sprint final en el cierre. Es importante.


----------



## donpepito (17 Ene 2013)

Lo de PRISA, es sospechoso, CM se ha encargado de sujetarla al cierre, pero en subasta, se han pasado....... veremos mañana.

Prefiero perderme este tramo de subida, las plusvas ya están donde tienen que estar hace días.


----------



## donpepito (17 Ene 2013)

Estoy dentro de SVNT, llevan dos meses muy laterales, es arriesgada, pero la recompensa puede justificar la paciencia.


----------



## donpepito (17 Ene 2013)

Por cierto, lo de COOL, los peores augurios se cumplieron, menos mal que las vendimos a tiempo, una vez investigado al CEO, no había la mayor duda.

Gentuza.... quemando dinero a su beneficio personal.


----------



## vmmp29 (17 Ene 2013)

observese el VIX cada vez menos rojo

SP cada vez más verde

*posible fake*


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Ene 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> observese el VIX cada vez menos rojo
> 
> SP cada vez más verde
> 
> *posible fake*



la clave esta en el vix , esta en soportazo , sino tuviese la platita en otra parte compraria vix con tres cojones


----------



## FranR (17 Ene 2013)




----------



## FranR (17 Ene 2013)

SP 1482.56
Jato IN
Then SP..... de momento 1483.33

Es gafe ... tanta metedura de pata no es normal.


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Ene 2013)

FranR dijo:


> SP 1482.56
> Jato IN
> Then SP..... de momento 1483.33
> 
> Es gafe ... tanta metedura de pata no es normal.



el cualo flanl ? ienso: si ya se que solo una persona le puede decir flanl su mujer y el pirata :rolleye:


----------



## FranR (17 Ene 2013)

Buena vela y el euro/dólar sin acompañar...oportunidad para los forexros.


----------



## FranR (17 Ene 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> el cualo flanl ? ienso: si ya se que solo una persona le puede decir flanl su mujer y el pirata :rolleye:









Mielda, pero no ve que caía??

1 punto!!! 1 punto!!! de rebote con una palabra del JATOOOOO!!!!!!!

P.D. Además comprobable a 1 minuto gráfica, caída jugosa entra PG y rebote sin sentido ni razón. 

Sepa que en la city hay gente muy supersticiosa, y le pagarían bien por irse con la competencia. :8:


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Ene 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Mielda, pero no ve que caía??
> 
> 1 punto!!! 1 punto!!! de rebote con una palabra del JATOOOOO!!!!!!!



ya sabe una palabra mia bastara para gafarle :rolleye:


----------



## FranR (17 Ene 2013)

Ignore.... se acabó.

Vamos pandorooooooooo


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Ene 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Ignore.... se acabó.
> 
> Vamos pandorooooooooo



favor que ustec me hace :rolleye:


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Ene 2013)

humilde servidor cree que hoy hemos visto los maximos en el sp500 , el canto del cisne :baba:


----------



## pecata minuta (17 Ene 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Supongo que el que no digan nada sobre Prisa no exime que hayan visto el sprint final en el cierre. Es importante.



Pues sigo dentro, pero estoy incómoda... creo que voy a soltarlas mañana, o por lo menos una parte de la posición.


----------



## juanfer (17 Ene 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> los gaps se tienen que cerrar , ademas hay señales sobre una figura muy guapa , MV va a por la recompensa fuelte no por unos cuantos pipos :no:
> 
> solo fijate en el vix para en los 13,20 aprox durante nosecuantas sesiones :rolleye:



Pues mi operativa ultimamente voy a sacar unos pipos y me funciona mejor, al menos las perdidas no son tan grandes, eso si la recompensa es pequeña.


----------



## bertok (17 Ene 2013)

[YOUTUBE]SEYHVD2y-dI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Janus (17 Ene 2013)

Les voy a hacer una análisis profesional de Prisa. Concreto, sencillo, preciso y gratis:

Si supera los 0,34 o los toca con incremento de volumen .... se va 0,42.
Si pierde los 0,28 entonces salirse de ahí.


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Ene 2013)

Un poquito de catacrocker...resultados malos

Intel Corporation: NASDAQ:INTC quotes & news - Google Finance

edit: más de un 5% ...ouch!


----------



## ponzi (17 Ene 2013)

Min 12: El propio Parames explica las bondades de Portugal Telecom 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ttklvalYDBQ&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Desde luego el rigor y la profesionalidad de esta gestora cada día me sorprende mas


----------



## atman (18 Ene 2013)

... la mitad del internet bolsístico usano opinando como el gato. Ya pueden ser malos los datos chinos en la madrugada, porque como la gente haya puesto su dinero donde ha puesto su boca... la escabechina mañana puede ser antológica...


----------



## tarrito (18 Ene 2013)

si don Jato fuera niño, sería ...

[YOUTUBE]0H01Rs3N9VQ[/YOUTUBE]

::


----------



## atman (18 Ene 2013)

The "Big Three" Banks Are Gambling With $860 Billion In Deposits | Zero Hedge

Los 3 mayores bancos USA (wellFardo,JiP,BAcamerica) tendrían un exceso de liquidez (depósitos menos préstamos) de 800 mil millones que estarían usando para prop trading... Y si sale mal, aluego ya si eso que los rescaten o re-rescaten... todo esto, si te fias de ZH, claro...


----------



## atman (18 Ene 2013)

Buenos días a todos, los datos chinos no fueron malos...


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (18 Ene 2013)

Buenas. A ver si suben un poco mis TRE y mis Grifoles, que estamos necesitados de dinero fácil.


----------



## pollastre (18 Ene 2013)

Pues en mi opinión sería interesante que se lo llevaran a máximos hoy, tendríamos entretenimiento. Hay "algunos" posicionamientos ya hechos (medianos, en su mayoría) desde hace algunos días en esta franja, bajo la hipótesis de una corrección próxima.

Vamos, en román paladino, que van cortos. 

Así que si vamos a máximos (que estamos a tiro de sesión) y algún gordo-gordo perfora con pólvora, podemos tener tragicomedia griega hoy :fiufiu::fiufiu:

Sería tela de entretenido....


----------



## FranR (18 Ene 2013)

Tocada escapada alcista, vamos a ver en poco rato a que juegan. Ha topado bien con ella, habrá un posible segundo intento. 

A analizar volumen y a obrar en consecuencia, creo que hoy se resuelve la partida.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 Ene 2013)

Que entretenidos les veo, y yo con _theory of characteristic modes_.... :vomito:


----------



## atman (18 Ene 2013)

En yankilandia igual. Ya hay muchas posis dadas la vuelta mientras que los pardillos aún no tienen claro la tendencia alcista. Un último tirón arriba para convencerles de que esto va parriba y quitarse de en medio a los cortos y luego catacrock.

Al DAX en principio le queda más cuerda hacia arriba que al Ibex ¿no?


----------



## FranR (18 Ene 2013)

Un push...un pequeño push 15 puntos y a MORIRRRRRRRR


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Ene 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Un push...un pequeño push 15 puntos y a MORIRRRRRRRR



a MV le gusta morir :rolleye:

guanos dias gaceleridos , viernes inicial y tal


----------



## pollastre (18 Ene 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Tocada escapada alcista, vamos a ver en poco rato a que juegan. Ha topado bien con ella, habrá un posible segundo intento.
> 
> A analizar volumen y a obrar en consecuencia, creo que hoy se resuelve la partida.




Hoygale, ¿ dónde es el foro ese donde Ud. se pelea con los gacelos ? :: Pensaba que era en su propio blog, pero no he encontrado allí foro ninguno.


----------



## FranR (18 Ene 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Hoygale, ¿ dónde es el foro ese donde Ud. se pelea con los gacelos ? :: Pensaba que era en su propio blog, pero no he encontrado allí foro ninguno.



Los abandoné, de vez en cuando les hago un "yalodeciayo" y me piro. Pero no es foro es un chat. Hasta quedan y ligan...  No tienen bastante que se los beneficien los leoncios, que les pide el body mas guerra.

Hoyga atento que viene el PFE....

Es el momento


----------



## paulistano (18 Ene 2013)

Buenos días, 

Las gamesas están irreconocibles..... Ayer se movieron entre 1,94 y 1,96.... Aburrimiento total. 


Y me jode que no ha aprovechado el tirón delnibex de ayer y hoy.... Me mosquea.


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Ene 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Buenos días,
> 
> Las gamesas están irreconocibles..... Ayer se movieron entre 1,94 y 1,96.... Aburrimiento total.
> 
> ...



guanesa a dado a las gacelas lo que querian , romper los 2 leuros , un tipo de trampa que ya deberiais conocer :ouch:


----------



## FranR (18 Ene 2013)

Push de 15 completado...

Que belleza técnica, 
Que maravilla
que demostración de poderes.

Ahora vuelvo






Mode Mr P Off


----------



## FranR (18 Ene 2013)

UHI UHI....

Esto no estaba en el guión.....no acompaña volumen, pero es muuuu mosqueante.


Edit: Nivel pelea a guantá limpia, second round.


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Ene 2013)

FranR dijo:


> UHI UHI....
> 
> Esto no estaba en el guión.....no acompaña volumen, pero es muuuu mosqueante.



es que los sistemah IA no lo vieron  

pipo arriba pipo abajo ya estamos en techo y preparidos para la correccion


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 Ene 2013)

UHI UHI .neq. uy uy then ....


----------



## FranR (18 Ene 2013)

Up High Interval... 8.668


Repito: A guantá limpia..segundo intentooooo

(Si Rajao tuviera tanta inventiva como yo para salir de un patinazo, se hacia líder mundiá) ::


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Ene 2013)

MV el cansino papertradel advierte a los larguistas , el ibex viene desde los 5905 pipos , el que compre ahora dejandose manipular por el optimismo reinante luego no venga a quejarse :no:


----------



## FranR (18 Ene 2013)

Nivel inferior del canal, leve rebote....8638


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Ene 2013)

dejate de nivelitos chavalin , que aqui estan en juego lo menos 1200 pipos :rolleye:


----------



## FranR (18 Ene 2013)

Vamos a volver a probar el nivel....análisis de volumen y segunda


Edito: Tocado sin volumen comprador. Tibus out


----------



## LOLO08 (18 Ene 2013)

DIA, un valor seguro marcando máximos


----------



## FranR (18 Ene 2013)

Llaman a la puerta....abre tu que a mi me da la risa.


----------



## paulistano (18 Ene 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> guanesa a dado a las gacelas lo que querian , romper los 2 leuros , un tipo de trampa que ya deberiais conocer :ouch:




Gracias gato, ha sido hablar mal de gamesa y subir automaticamente un punto y medio:ouch:


----------



## pollastre (18 Ene 2013)

Una hora entera perdida. O aparece alguien con Platita Grande y nos ponemos a trabajar en serio, o con este tráfico gacelo no vamos a ningún lado....

Bracket de 20 puntos en una hora, así no hay quien viva.


----------



## FranR (18 Ene 2013)

Maese...wait a second.


La Maginot se la acaban de dejar marcada....


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 Ene 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Una hora entera perdida. O aparece alguien con Platita Grande y nos ponemos a trabajar en serio, o con este tráfico gacelo no vamos a ningún lado....
> 
> Bracket de 20 puntos en una hora, así no hay quien viva.


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Ene 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Una hora entera perdida. O aparece alguien con Platita Grande y nos ponemos a trabajar en serio, o con este tráfico gacelo no vamos a ningún lado....
> 
> Bracket de 20 puntos en una hora, así no hay quien viva.



el que no haya platita es algo muy bueno para la estrategia despiadada que lleva MV :fiufiu:


----------



## pollastre (18 Ene 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Maese...wait a second.
> 
> 
> La Maginot se la acaban de dejar marcada....




Muy suavito-suavón el intento de tirarlo.... por un push de -70 Daxies que se le ha ocurrido meter en el 734, le han respondido con una contra el doble de grande (sobre +150). 

Yo creo que estos tipos son unos cachondos en el fondo. No se limitan a decirle "a dónde vas, piltrafilla" sino que además, como para dejar clara la jerarquía, le meten casi exactamente (y no creo que sea una casualidad) con el *doble *de lo que el otro intentó :: 

Bueno, sí, por qué no.... serán operadores, pero al final del día son humanos también y tendrán sus ganas de diversión como todo el mundo ::


----------



## Burbujilimo (18 Ene 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


>



Con su permiso me lo voy a poner de fondo de pantalla y me estoy planteando grabarmelo en la retina...


----------



## FranR (18 Ene 2013)

Ahí van de nuevo........

Ahora mismo hablo de DAX, Ibex a la espera de la resolución.

Han puesto una buena defensa.


----------



## Krim (18 Ene 2013)

El DAX en el mismo nivel que enviolinaron al paquidermo el otro día, si no recuerdo mal...Y yo sin palomitas.

Las Gamusinas parece que petan la barrera de los 2€, pero no tengo aún datos de volúmen...a ver si es un fake o vuelven a los 2,10€.


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Ene 2013)

Gatitooo...yujuuuu...


----------



## FranR (18 Ene 2013)

Maginot rota, 

Te espero Ibex


----------



## pollastre (18 Ene 2013)

Pérdida por incomparecencia del adversario xDD

Qué perrillas, se han retirado como para invitarle a entrar ::


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Ene 2013)

ejpertitos persigue precios soltad to el papel , es buen momento para que tomeis unas vacaciones , dejad esto para los papertradels :rolleye:

iros ya por las buenas , no me obligueis a ser malo :no:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 Ene 2013)




----------



## FranR (18 Ene 2013)

Les dejo...toque de retreta que no de retrete.


----------



## atman (18 Ene 2013)

Que le vaya bien... y agradecerle expresamente estos comentarios a usted y a Pollastre. Son aleccionadores... y rentables... 

Ahora el escenario sería que buscaran un HCH o directamente un doble techo... y a ver que pasa... ¿correcto?


----------



## pollastre (18 Ene 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Les dejo...toque de retreta que no de retrete.



Hora del cafelito con Bayleis ? ::


----------



## paulistano (18 Ene 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Las Gamusinas parece que petan la barrera de los 2€, pero no tengo aún datos de volúmen...a ver si es un fake o vuelven a los 2,10€.



Parece ser que volumen poquito y en 2,01 hay paquetón:ouch:


----------



## mataresfacil (18 Ene 2013)

Gato, dime que no comprar pa entrar con to lo gordo.


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Ene 2013)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Gato, dime que no comprar pa entrar con to lo gordo.



bonos gashegos a 10 años :rolleye:


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Ene 2013)

se acabo lo que se daba ejpertitos , ahora MV el zahori se abrira camino a base de machetazos :no:


----------



## LÁNGARO (18 Ene 2013)

venga TR, subeme a 37 y me salgo


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 Ene 2013)

Ahhh, bueno. Es offtopic, pero supongo que deben saberlo-

Ayer me comentaron, personas con insiders dentro del servicio de salud, que "están dejando morir a gente". Os cuento. Resulta que están administrando reactivos o medicamentos de generaciones anteriores, y por ello de menor eficacia contra el cáncer porque son más económicos al no haber ni un duro. 

Por lo que, si tenéis algún conocido con cáncer, que se entere que le están dando, y compruebe si son los medicamentos de última generación.

Esto ya lo imaginaba, pero al oírlo se me cayó el alma a los pies. Quien no quiera verlo que no lo vea.

*WINTER IS COMING*


----------



## juanfer (18 Ene 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ahhh, bueno. Es offtopic, pero supongo que deben saberlo-
> 
> Ayer me comentaron, personas con insiders dentro del servicio de salud, que "están dejando morir a gente". Os cuento. Resulta que están administrando reactivos o medicamentos de generaciones anteriores, y por ello de menor eficacia contra el cáncer por que son más económicos al no haber ni un duro.
> 
> ...




Estas noticias me ponen de mala ostia, y encima los casos diarios de corrupción más.


----------



## Janus (18 Ene 2013)

HP y no precisamente de Hewlett-Packard.


----------



## Tubes (18 Ene 2013)

Buenos días señores,

Solo una pregunta, ¿Que les parece al compra de 1000 acciones de Inditex a 104€ esta semana para el largo plazo?. Lo acaba de hacer un familiar mio viendo que no le daban ninguna rentabilidad en depósitos y aconsejado por un "experto".
Un saludo


----------



## Krim (18 Ene 2013)

Lo de los medicamentos es duro pero es lógico, sencillamente, siempre hay un nivel máximo que te puedes permitir en los tratamientos. Lo que me cabrea es que eso pase mientras ciertos señores tienen 22 millones en Suiza robados.


----------



## LÁNGARO (18 Ene 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Lo de los medicamentos es duro pero es lógico, sencillamente, siempre hay un nivel máximo que te puedes permitir en los tratamientos. Lo que me cabrea es que eso pase mientras ciertos señores tienen 22 millones en Suiza robados.



teoricamente no son "robados" ya que segun la "amnistia" ya han sido declarados, y todo esta en perfecto estado (ironic mode, por no cabrearme mas)


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (18 Ene 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> venga TR, subeme a 37 y me salgo



Los 37 de hoy son los 37-0.67=37.33 de ayer. El máximo de hace unas semanas fué 37.40 = 36.73. Está apuntitollll.

Edito: a chocadolll


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Ene 2013)

Tubes dijo:


> Buenos días señores,
> 
> Solo una pregunta, ¿Que les parece al compra de 1000 acciones de Inditex a 104€ esta semana para el largo plazo?. Lo acaba de hacer un familiar mio viendo que no le daban ninguna rentabilidad en depósitos y aconsejado por un "experto".
> Un saludo



inditex tiene un gap en 70,50-72,00 y el ibex no va a subir mas , dile que casi siempre hay que hacer lo contrario de lo que digan los ejpertitos


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 Ene 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Lo de los medicamentos es duro pero es lógico, sencillamente, siempre hay un nivel máximo que te puedes permitir en los tratamientos. Lo que me cabrea es que eso pase mientras ciertos señores tienen 22 millones en Suiza robados.



Joder, es que depende de lo que se valore la vida. Es un debate peliagudo.
Me contaba que antes a personas de 60% se las intentaba curar, ahora.... paripé. Le salvan del primer arreón del cáncer, al segundo, metástasis y al hoyo.

En este país hay/había riqueza para hacer las cosas bien y tener una sanidad de primera. Cuestión de prioridades de gasto.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (18 Ene 2013)

Tubes dijo:


> Buenos días señores,
> 
> Solo una pregunta, ¿Que les parece al compra de 1000 acciones de Inditex a 104€ esta semana para el largo plazo?. Lo acaba de hacer un familiar mio viendo que no le daban ninguna rentabilidad en depósitos y aconsejado por un "experto".
> Un saludo




Muchos huevos en la misma cesta, IMHO.


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Ene 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> teoricamente no son "robados" ya que segun la "amnistia" ya han sido declarados, y todo esta en perfecto estado (ironic mode, por no cabrearme mas)



chaval esto solo se arregla con una revolucion , pero eso tiene un precio asi que tu veras :rolleye:


----------



## Janus (18 Ene 2013)

Tubes dijo:


> Buenos días señores,
> 
> Solo una pregunta, ¿Que les parece al compra de 1000 acciones de Inditex a 104€ esta semana para el largo plazo?. Lo acaba de hacer un familiar mio viendo que no le daban ninguna rentabilidad en depósitos y aconsejado por un "experto".
> Un saludo



A 104?. Y para largo plazo?. Supongo que será la herencia para los tataranietos suponiendo que haya al menos 20 años de hiperinflación.

No es buen negocio.


----------



## paulistano (18 Ene 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> teoricamente no son "robados" ya que segun la "amnistia" ya han sido declarados, y todo esta en perfecto estado (ironic mode, por no cabrearme mas)




Lo mejor es lo de los sobres de entre 5.000 y 15.000 euros a la cúpula del PP.

Vas un día al "curro" y te vuelves con 15.000 euracos en negro...::

Panda cabrones...con la vida que se pegan encima a trapichear


----------



## LÁNGARO (18 Ene 2013)

como dijo alguien: para hacer una revolución lo primero es tener plan de escape. Yo ya lo tengo, con lo que estoy listo para lo que sea.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 Ene 2013)

Ejpaña va bien....morosidad bancaria up to 11.38% ::

La morosidad bancaria española alcanza un récord del 11,38 % en noviembre ? Bancos centrales ? Noticias, última hora, vídeos y fotos de Bancos centrales en lainformacion.com


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Ene 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> como dijo alguien: para hacer una revolución lo primero es tener plan de escape. Yo ya lo tengo, con lo que estoy listo para lo que sea.



me pido contrarrevolucion , langaro chavalin vamos a dar un paseillo te voy a enseñar un poco de revolucion


----------



## atman (18 Ene 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ejpaña va bien....morosidad bancaria up to 11.38% ::
> 
> La morosidad bancaria española alcanza un récord del 11,38 % en noviembre ? Bancos centrales ? Noticias, última hora, vídeos y fotos de Bancos centrales en lainformacion.com



ayys.... aquellos tiempos en los que por aquí se hablaba de que llegaríamos al 10% de morosoidad!!! imposible!! las tablas de azkunaveteya contestadas por pesimistas... 

Tambien es cierto que, morosidad al 11,38% y no-pasa-nada...


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Ene 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> me pido contrarrevolucion , langaro chavalin vamos a dar un paseillo te voy a enseñar un poco de revolucion


----------



## LÁNGARO (18 Ene 2013)

despierta, dispara un gringo, en tu casa....


----------



## pollastre (18 Ene 2013)

Juas... yo recuerdo, y no hace tanto tiempo de esto, cuando se decía que por encima de una tasa de mora del 7% un sistema financiero estaba en apuros, y que por encima del 9% significaba la quiebra técnica del mismo.

Oh wait...




edit: joder, €200MM en dudosos, madre mía.... un 20% del PIB en incobrables (vamos, porque en las actuales circunstancias, creo que podemos dar los dudosos directamente por incobrables).


----------



## Tubes (18 Ene 2013)

Janus dijo:


> A 104?. Y para largo plazo?. Supongo que será la herencia para los tataranietos suponiendo que haya al menos 20 años de hiperinflación.
> 
> No es buen negocio.




Gracias. 

La recomendación le dice que antes de final de año estará en torno a los 120-125€. ¿Es posible?

Un saludo


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 Ene 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Juas... yo recuerdo, y no hace tanto tiempo de esto, cuando se decía que por encima de una tasa de mora del 7% un sistema financiero estaba en apuros, y que por encima del 9% significaba la quiebra técnica del mismo.
> 
> Oh wait...
> 
> ...




Unas risas..... :ouch:

[YOUTUBE]GMD-ubQfB5Q[/YOUTUBE]


*¿por que estos hijos de puta no están siendo juzgados y/o ajusticiados?*


----------



## pollastre (18 Ene 2013)

Tubes dijo:


> Gracias.
> 
> La recomendación le dice que antes de final de año estará en torno a los 120-125€. ¿Es posible?
> 
> Un saludo




Uno nunca sabe... a fin de cuentas la economía financiera está totalmente descorrelacionada con la economía real... pero esa "deep throat" está sugiriendo, esencialmente, una revalorización del +25% en un ejercicio (2013) que va a ser, como mínimo.... "complejo".

A mí me parece un riesgo de cresting bastante alto...


----------



## juanfer (18 Ene 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> chaval esto solo se arregla con una revolucion , pero eso tiene un precio asi que tu veras :rolleye:



Jato la epoca en que los jovenes hacian las revoluciones ha pasado, ahora esta la PS3, XBOX, WII, NDS, y en el Intenet (facebook, twitter, etc).


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Ene 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Jato la epoca en que los jovenes hacian las revoluciones ha pasado, ahora esta la PS3, XBOX, WII, NDS, y en el Intenet (facebook, twitter, etc).



a los ejpañoles aun les queda mucho que tragar antes de una revolucion , lo menos 20 años , no os atraganteis


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 Ene 2013)

Les dejo que me voy al frío, la lluvia y la inmundicia 

[YOUTUBE]V8L0HprVHhY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (18 Ene 2013)

:: ¡Mis grifoles! si cierran por debajo de 24 tengo que vender y asumir las perdidas....::


----------



## atman (18 Ene 2013)

El ibex repitiendo la jugada ¿correcto? a ver si es la buena.... 

Edito: ups si es que estamos en la hora... joer...


----------



## ghkghk (18 Ene 2013)

Siempre he sostenido que hay que dejar morir a 3 ó 4 políticos a manos de una turba enfurecida. Es lastimoso, pero a la larga es lo mejor que puede pasar. Que les entre miedo y dejen de robar.

Los 22 millones de Bárcenas no llegan a ser ni la punta del iceberg, son los cubitos de hielo con los que nuestro Jatito refresca el vodka de buena mañana. 3 ó 4 muertes podrían ahorranos cientos de millones de euros que estos despojos nos roban al año. Y eso sí que salvaría muchas vidas: tratamientos a enfermos, helicópteros medicalizados para carreteras, dinero para urgencias, mejora de puntos negros en las carreteras, fondos para investigación...

Sus robos matan gente de verdad inocente. Sólo se solucionará dejando morir culpables. 3 ó 4 para salvar cientos, quizá miles. 

Cuando se haga justicia, nos llamarán violentos.


----------



## Hannibal (18 Ene 2013)

Ayer no entré por miedo a la caída que todos esperamos pero casi me estoy arrepintiendo, Sacyr lleva un 5% en los 2 días en estos momentos :S


----------



## atman (18 Ene 2013)

Es que matarlos es poco castigo y además sólo disfrutan unos pocos...

En lugar de gillotinas, cuyo fabricación elevaría el precio del acero, propongo invertir en cepos de madera (proveniente de bosques sostenibles, claro). Y toneladas y toneladas de huevos y tomates...

Ecológico, barato, reducimos los excedentes, mejoramos el consumo interno, el castigo es más proporcional a la falta y dejamos que mucha más gente disfrute...


----------



## vermer (18 Ene 2013)

El castigo debe ser proporcional al mal producido. Si ellos con sus desfalcos, trinques al por mayor, ineficiencias, etc causan miles de muertes (caso que comentaba GT sobre el deficiente tratamiento de enfermos) y millones de parados y desplazados, así como el desfalco de la población.... obviamente las guillotinas se quedan muy muy escasitas. Además lo podría retransmitir Telecinco con Belén Esteban. Y las acciones de MediaPro subirían un güevillo, que es de lo que se trata aquí.


----------



## mataresfacil (18 Ene 2013)

Enamoraito me tiene.


----------



## LÁNGARO (18 Ene 2013)

yo me conformo con que realmente pasen miedo, y se les quite esa cara de prepotencia que tienen todos/as creyendose superiores a sus votantes, si al fin y al cabo estan ahí porque nosotros queremos..... mala sangre me pone...


----------



## atman (18 Ene 2013)

vermer dijo:


> El castigo debe ser proporcional al mal producido. Si ellos con sus desfalcos, trinques al por mayor, ineficiencias, etc causan miles de muertes (caso que comentaba GT sobre el deficiente tratamiento de enfermos) y millones de parados y desplazados, así como el desfalco de la población.... obviamente las guillotinas se quedan muy muy escasitas. Además lo podría retransmitir Telecinco con Belén Esteban. Y las acciones de MediaPro subirían un güevillo, que es de lo que se trata aquí.



Joer! idea! podemos hacer varios concurso... 

Tiro al pichón (iba a poner al pollo y no quiero que nadie se de por aludido...), Certamen tipo olimpiada a celebrar los domingos por la mañana en varias especialidades, tomates verdes, tomates pasados, huevos podridos, huevos cocidos....

Sálvate. Si el "concursante" acierta tres veces seguidas cuando le tiran un huevo duro, tiene derecho a salir del cepo una hora.

Entrará? Adivina si el cochino será capaz de "recibir" este enooorme huevo de avestruz... ¿tomates gigantes? No hay nada demasiado grande para nuestros concursantes...


----------



## atman (18 Ene 2013)

Probelmas técnicos... que casualidad...


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (18 Ene 2013)

Vamos TRE...¡ahora!


----------



## LÁNGARO (18 Ene 2013)

sube a 36.9 y me quito el 50%.

VENDIDAS el 50%, el resto hasta los 40 euros....:XX:

mierdaaaa 37.17 hasta donde irá????????


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (18 Ene 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> sube a 36.9 y me quito el 50%.
> 
> VENDIDAS el 50%, el resto hasta los 40 euros....:XX:



No te estrañe..37.2

Edito 37.3 pedazo peponismo.


----------



## ponzi (18 Ene 2013)

Que rapido se ha recuperado Pescanova


----------



## mataresfacil (18 Ene 2013)

Problemas tecnicos hacen que gamesa no cotize a 200 leuros la accion, como debe. :: hijosdeperra


----------



## juanfer (18 Ene 2013)

Estos cabrones en el DAX me han saltado el SL del corto para bajarlo 30 pipos.


----------



## ponzi (18 Ene 2013)

Vaya tela los 22 mill de Barcenas estaban invertidos en bolsa...Fijo que llevaba Santander,bbva y tef como si lo viese


----------



## Mr. Brightside (18 Ene 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Siempre he sostenido que hay que dejar morir a 3 ó 4 políticos a manos de una turba enfurecida. Es lastimoso, pero a la larga es lo mejor que puede pasar. Que les entre miedo y dejen de robar.
> 
> Los 22 millones de Bárcenas no llegan a ser ni la punta del iceberg, son los cubitos de hielo con los que nuestro Jatito refresca el vodka de buena mañana. 3 ó 4 muertes podrían ahorranos cientos de millones de euros que estos despojos nos roban al año. Y eso sí que salvaría muchas vidas: tratamientos a enfermos, helicópteros medicalizados para carreteras, dinero para urgencias, mejora de puntos negros en las carreteras, fondos para investigación...
> 
> ...



Suscribo cada palabra, amigo Ghkghk.


----------



## mataresfacil (18 Ene 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Vaya tela los 22 mill de Barcenas estaban invertidos en bolsa...Fijo que llevaba Santander,bbva y tef como si lo viese



Tambien iberdrolas y Sacyr, por los amigos y tal.


----------



## Janus (18 Ene 2013)

Tubes dijo:


> Gracias.
> 
> La recomendación le dice que antes de final de año estará en torno a los 120-125€. ¿Es posible?
> 
> Un saludo



Siendo P la probabilidad de que no se cumpla ............ siempre podrá pensar en 1-P.

Está muy cara y eso a la larga se termina pagando. Es más importante saber dónde coloca el stop.


----------



## paulistano (18 Ene 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Siendo P la probabilidad de que no se cumpla ............ siempre podrá pensar en 1-P.
> 
> Está muy cara y eso a la larga se termina pagando. Es más importante saber dónde coloca el stop.



Por lo que cuenta del perfil del himbersor en este caso (persona que al ver baja rentabilidad de las IPF decide meterlo a bolsa), esas personas huyen de los stop loss.

Ya subirá, piensan cuando va en rojo.....cuando se ven con el 15% abajo dicen...."es que si vendo pierdo 15.000 euros".




Vamos gamesa cojones:cook:


----------



## atman (18 Ene 2013)

Espero que a Pollastre el vete-y-ven del Dax le haya pillado ya con la aceituna del Vermouth...


----------



## mataresfacil (18 Ene 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Por lo que cuenta del perfil del himbersor en este caso (persona que al ver baja rentabilidad de las IPF decide meterlo a bolsa), esas personas huyen de los stop loss.
> 
> Ya subirá, piensan cuando va en rojo.....cuando se ven con el 15% abajo dicen...."es que si vendo pierdo 15.000 euros".
> 
> ...



Te comunico, para tu pesar, que gamesa esta suspendida de cotizacion hoy.


----------



## paulistano (18 Ene 2013)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Te comunico, para tu pesar, que gamesa esta suspendida de cotizacion hoy.



jajaja, eso parece, la cabrona no se mueve del 2 desde hace media horaienso:

2,037 ha tocado hoy:Aplauso:

ha estado suspendida cuando estaba en 2,02.....a la vuelta a la negociación lo ha hecho en 2,00.

a ver para dónde tira

Las acciones de BBVA Gamesa y otras siete empresas, vuelven a cotizar tras estar suspendidas por problemas técnicos - elEconomista.es


----------



## mataresfacil (18 Ene 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> jajaja, eso parece, la cabrona no se mueve del 2 desde hace media horaienso:
> 
> 2,037 ha tocado hoy:Aplauso:



Los hijosdeperra la han reactivado, nada grave, a esperar acontecimientos, comprar cabrones que se acaban. ::


----------



## LÁNGARO (18 Ene 2013)

Las acciones de BBVA Gamesa y otras siete empresas, vuelven a cotizar tras estar suspendidas por problemas técnicos - elEconomista.es


----------



## ponzi (18 Ene 2013)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Tambien iberdrolas y Sacyr, por los amigos y tal.



Lo bueno de que se acabe la carnaza de la selva es que las hienas se pelean por ella.Hasta que firmen un acuerdo de no agresion,los medios van a mostrarnos la verdadera cara de cada uno de ellos.Que pasara cuando toquen a los intocables??Porque hasta ahora la unica carnaza que estan soltando al populacho es la de 2 division.


----------



## LÁNGARO (18 Ene 2013)

que fuerte, como andan tan bien de pasta:
El Valencia Club de Fútbol pasará a ser una empresa pública de la Generalitat - elEconomista.es


----------



## mataresfacil (18 Ene 2013)

No me digais que no es pa matarlos, justo en el momento de la parada tecnica se produce una compra-venta de medio millon de acciones en gamesa. Hijosdeputa rules.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 Ene 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> que fuerte, como andan tan bien de pasta:
> El Valencia Club de Fútbol pasará a ser una empresa pública de la Generalitat - elEconomista.es



Me logueo.
Aoucheo. :ouch::ouch::ouch::ouch::ouch::ouch:
Me deslogueo.


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Ene 2013)

arrepentios y soltad to el papel , no me obligueis a ser malo :no:


----------



## pollastre (18 Ene 2013)

atman dijo:


> Espero que a Pollastre el vete-y-ven del Dax le haya pillado ya con la aceituna del Vermouth...




Justo un puto día que decido probar una nueva tapa de mejillones en escabeche que jamás me había pedido, tengo que volver a toda prisa a la oficina a ver qué cojones está pasando.... ::::

Menos mal que el puto bar está a 2 minutos...


Y bien, volvemos a estar a cero, y ahora qué coño hago.

A tomal pol culo y el Lunes será otro día ?


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Ene 2013)

yo soy MV el maestro de sabiduria , acaso pensabais que MV caeria en la trampa , MV no es un ejpertito :no:


----------



## Navarrorum (18 Ene 2013)

mataresfacil dijo:


> No me digais que no es pa matarlos, justo en el momento de la parada tecnica se produce una compra-venta de medio millon de acciones en gamesa. Hijosdeputa rules.



Segun la CNMV Gamesa ha reducido su autocartera. ¿Eso es bueno o malo?

Necesidad de liquidez inmeditata? O caida inminete?


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Ene 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Justo un puto día que decido probar una nueva tapa de mejillones en escabeche que jamás me había pedido, tengo que volver a toda prisa a la oficina a ver qué cojones está pasando.... ::::
> 
> Menos mal que el puto bar está a 2 minutos...
> 
> ...



chavalin es hora de que apagues los sistemah IA , tomate la semana y reflexiona


----------



## pollastre (18 Ene 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> yo soy MV el maestro de sabiduria , acaso pensabais que MV caeria en la trampa , MV no es un ejpertito :no:




Oh, gran Zahorí de la Zanahoria Culera


El dulce-salado recuerdo de los mejillones endulzan mi opinión hacia tí

Que sigue siendo trágica, debo añadir.


----------



## Burbujilimo (18 Ene 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Justo un puto día que decido probar una nueva tapa de mejillones en escabeche que jamás me había pedido, tengo que volver a toda prisa a la oficina a ver qué cojones está pasando.... ::::
> 
> Menos mal que el puto bar está a 2 minutos...
> 
> ...



¿Que día es hoy y que ocurre después de las 12:00?


----------



## pollastre (18 Ene 2013)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> ¿Que día es hoy y que ocurre después de las 12:00?





...##@@!!!!!!


----------



## pollastre (18 Ene 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> chavalin es hora de que apagues los sistemah IA , tomate la semana y reflexiona




Gatencio, en ocasiones me hace reir, así que se lo voy a retribuir.


Póngase largo, tomando como SL la pérdida de los 7700 en el DAX.

Si la cosa sale como debe, tome beneficios antes de cruzar el 7780. No sea avaricioso, no quiera arriesgar pasado ese punto.

Así ha hablado el Zahorí del Sur, escuche las palabras que transporta el místico viento, y obre según su gatuna conciencia.


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Ene 2013)

Los días de vencimientos son un rollo


----------



## pollastre (18 Ene 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Póngase largo, tomando como SL la pérdida de los 7700 en el DAX.



Así es, Gran Zahorí del Sur, tiene Ud. un porte, una percha, una presencia, que no son fáciles de encontrar en el mundo bursátil hoy en día.

Ilumínenos con su concupiscencia, siga regando este erial de ignorancia con sus sabias posiciones, oh, Maestro.


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Ene 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Gatencio, en ocasiones me hace reir, así que se lo voy a retribuir.
> 
> 
> Póngase largo, tomando como SL la pérdida de los 7700 en el DAX.
> ...



las palabras de MV le hacen gracia , mas le valdria tomarse en serio los consejos de MV el maestro de sabiduria :no:

MV va corto con to lo gordo en ibex , el dax es para pobres


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 Ene 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Así es, Gran Zahorí del Sur, tiene Ud. un porte, una percha, una presencia, que no son fáciles de encontrar en el mundo bursátil hoy en día.
> 
> Ilumínenos con su concupiscencia, siga regando este erial de ignorancia con sus sabias posiciones, oh, Maestro.



Le han dado Nordic Mist por Fever Tree... :ouch:


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Ene 2013)

los de anti-drogas nos van a hacer una redada un día, ...a ver que dronja es esa de los 'pipos'


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Ene 2013)

BBVA y otras nueve empresas están sin cotizar por problemas técnicos en BME - elEconomista.es


----------



## ponzi (18 Ene 2013)

https://www.unience.com/product/MCE/ACX/financials


Fijaros en el flujo de caja de operaciones.La empresa no esta declarando buenos resultados sin embargo la caja operativa sigue funcionando y se mantiene estable.Cuando suba la demanda de acero inox volveran a estar arriba


----------



## paulistano (18 Ene 2013)

mataresfacil dijo:


> No me digais que no es pa matarlos, justo en el momento de la parada tecnica se produce una compra-venta de medio millon de acciones en gamesa. Hijosdeputa rules.



Lleva esto una hora en los 2,00ienso:


Segun el broker de bkt desde las 13:16 no se negocia un titulo de gamesa8:

Que acojone::


----------



## Burbujilimo (18 Ene 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> los de anti-drogas nos van a hacer una redada un día, ...a ver que dronja es esa de los 'pipos'



Una que como no sepas tomarla da mucho por el culo...

Por otro lado Mr. P... ¿La recomendación es seria o son whiskas para el jato? 

Me piro en un ratejo y estando en 7720 da 20 pipos de perdida por 60 de posible ganancia así a grosso modo y no tiene mala pinta la operación...


----------



## Burbujilimo (18 Ene 2013)

Les recuerdo que hay que votar el hilo, que ya ha vuelto a bajar a 4 estrellas...


----------



## atman (18 Ene 2013)

LLeva con 4 un tiempito, creo... Los niveles del DAX, habrá que tomarlos con cuidado... pero que quiere dar el tirón... seguro... otra cosa es que luego le rebajen el rating a españa, por decir algo, y se vaya todo a freir esparragos...


----------



## pollastre (18 Ene 2013)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> Por otro lado Mr. P... ¿La recomendación es seria o son whiskas para el jato?
> 
> Me piro en un ratejo y estando en 7720 da 20 pipos de perdida por 60 de posible ganancia así a grosso modo y no tiene mala pinta la operación...




Ya hablando en serio, jamás postearía en público una operación fake. Si lo posteo es porque así lo pienso (cuestión distinta es si yo mismo la tomo o no, eso ya me lo reservo).

La gente se juega la platita en la bolsa, no es asunto serio el dar indicaciones falsas. Realmente planteo que estamos ante un tirón alcista (que me puedo equivocar, por supuesto, y perderse los 7K en su lugar) pero si lo he posteado es porque así lo veo.


----------



## Tonto Simon (18 Ene 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> https://www.unience.com/product/MCE/ACX/financials
> 
> 
> Fijaros en el flujo de caja de operaciones.La empresa no esta declarando buenos resultados sin embargo la caja operativa sigue funcionando y se mantiene estable.Cuando suba la demanda de acero inox volveran a estar arriba



Estas empresas son ciclicas, si se entra cuando toca y se sale igual se gana mucha platita gatuna:rolleye:


----------



## paulistano (18 Ene 2013)

Aqui hablan bien de las gamesillas.....que se va a 2,8....casi nada.

Creo que el pirata hablo de 2,40.


- CAPITAL BOLSA -

**Gamesa: Retoma las alzas

*	
Comprar con una visión de medio plazo


*	Viernes, 18 de Enero del 2013 - 10:45:45
*	
Los títulos de Gamesa (GAM +2,05% a 1,995 euros), rompieron la estructura lateral que desarrollaban desde septiembre de 2012, desplegando un impulso al alza para volver posteriormente a la resistencia perforada. 

Ahora están intentando retomar las subidas, para encaminarse en el medio plazo al techo del canal alcista de largo plazo, situado hoy en los 2,80 euros.


El potencial alcista del valor es importante, y creemos que se podrían tomar posiciones de inversión. Los indicadores técnicos de referencia se encuentran en zona neutral, sin divergencias apreciables.


----------



## egarenc (18 Ene 2013)

como veis intel para entrar ahora despoues de esta corrección que está haciendo, disparatado?


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Ene 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> como veis intel para entrar ahora despoues de esta corrección que está haciendo, disparatado?



Ni tocarla


----------



## LÁNGARO (18 Ene 2013)

Parece que los dos nuevos contratos deTR ( jazan y socar) estan haciendo subir la cotizacion


----------



## Krim (18 Ene 2013)

Brutal como han aprovechado los resultados de Intel para tirar AMD...


----------



## FranR (18 Ene 2013)

Buenas señores....como andan esas posaderas?


Preparen el talco pa la irritación.


----------



## mataresfacil (18 Ene 2013)

Siguen suspendidas las gamesillas, que fake


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Ene 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Brutal como han aprovechado los resultados de Intel para tirar AMD...



que cabron :XX:


----------



## ponzi (18 Ene 2013)

mirar pescanova +4%


----------



## FranR (18 Ene 2013)

Aparecen actores principales en escena...


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Ene 2013)

esta to controladito pezkeñin :rolleye: 

yalodeciaMVmaestrodesabiduria pipo arriba pipo abajo estamos en techo :rolleye:


----------



## atman (18 Ene 2013)

Lo jodío son sus intenciones, yo ya estoy más perdido que El Fary en un concierto de Iron Maiden...


----------



## FranR (18 Ene 2013)

Segunda tanda de órdenes

Objetivo suelo canal 8576

Dax manda y dirige.


P.D. Ojo si no se viene con recorrido, el in era en la línea maginot.

Hay recorrido pero las barridas hacen pupita a estos niveles.


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Ene 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Segunda tanda de órdenes
> 
> Objetivo suelo canal 8576
> 
> Dax manda y dirige.



dejese de nivelitos ahora ya nos estamos moviendo pensando en movimientos de miles de pipos , asi que si no quiere que le fulminen en cualquier momento sera mejor que se aparte :no:


----------



## paulistano (18 Ene 2013)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Siguen suspendidas las gamesillas, que fake



Peor aun.....estan con cagalera..... 1,97 ::


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Ene 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Peor aun.....estan con cagalera..... 1,97 ::



los 2 euros son la zanahoria chavalin :ouch:


----------



## vmmp29 (18 Ene 2013)

VIX muy rojo, SP rojo

*fake on air*


----------



## Burbujilimo (18 Ene 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Ya hablando en serio, jamás postearía en público una operación fake. Si lo posteo es porque así lo pienso (cuestión distinta es si yo mismo la tomo o no, eso ya me lo reservo).
> 
> La gente se juega la platita en la bolsa, no es asunto serio el dar indicaciones falsas. Realmente planteo que estamos ante un tirón alcista (que me puedo equivocar, por supuesto, y perderse los 7K en su lugar) pero si lo he posteado es porque así lo veo.



Bueno es saberlo.

Sólo por aclarar, no le preguntaba si nos engañaba o no, sino si era todo de coña con el jato. Pero bueno es saber que por política no bromea con estas cosas nunca.

Por cierto, acabo de entrar en 7713,3 SL en 7697 y SP en 7776. El margen es por el spread y porque voy con CFDs, no con futuros.


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Ene 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> VIX muy rojo, SP rojo
> 
> *fake on air*



saltada de stops de los que van largos , esto tie buena pinta :baba:


----------



## FranR (18 Ene 2013)

Barrida 1: 7 daxies....


----------



## atman (18 Ene 2013)

EL SP perfora medias hacia abajo... 
De momento na... posible doble suelo, si para mi no cuela supongo que para otros tampoco...


el dolar sube... el dolor tambien...


----------



## FranR (18 Ene 2013)

Se puede plantear una tarde muy interesante al cierre europedo...


----------



## FranR (18 Ene 2013)

Ahí va el dólar!!!


----------



## atman (18 Ene 2013)

El ibex aguantando mientras dax,sp y euro caen? wtf?


----------



## FranR (18 Ene 2013)

Eso mismo iba a comentar, aguanta como un jabato....


Queda poca sesión, pero un dax bajo 7700, debería tirarlo con fuerza.


Pero esto es hispanistán.


----------



## atman (18 Ene 2013)

yo es que estoy paranoico... y detrás de cada divergencia del ibex veo una agencia bajando el rating...


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Ene 2013)

atman dijo:


> El ibex aguantando mientras dax,sp y euro caen? wtf?



Estará todavía "grillado" por la pausa de esta mañana...

Le habrán hecho una faena a los leoncios patrios...


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Ene 2013)

atman dijo:


> El ibex aguantando mientras dax,sp y euro caen? wtf?



no seas impaciente gacela de poca FED , luego les alcanzamos con un bonito gap a la baja :baba:


----------



## vmmp29 (18 Ene 2013)

*^IBEXF 2013-01-18 17:10:00 8617.0 5414 DOWN -5465 ___ MINIMO ___*

sólo espero que volumetreitor este equivocado


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Ene 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Estará todavía "grillado" por la pausa de esta mañana...
> 
> Le habrán hecho una faena a los leoncios patrios...



De todas formas....es un mierdo


----------



## FranR (18 Ene 2013)

atman dijo:


> yo es que estoy paranoico... y detrás de cada divergencia del ibex veo una agencia bajando el rating...



Hay convergencias en nuestros pensamientos astrales, voy a subir el límite de tarjeta para pasear este finde por cajeros, porsi :cook:


Por cierto: Barrida 2: 10 daxies. Y de las que son sin compasión..

Off topic: Aprovecho pa cagarme en las muelas de tío ese que tenía un Miura LP400.


----------



## atman (18 Ene 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Hay convergencias en nuestros pensamientos astrales, voy a subir el límite de tarjeta para *pasear este finde por cajeros, porsi :cook:*
> 
> 
> Por cierto: Barrida 2: 10 daxies. Y de las que son sin compasión..



Todavía andamos asín...??? :fiufiu:


----------



## FranR (18 Ene 2013)

atman dijo:


> Todavía andamos asín...??? :fiufiu:



Hombre, algo siempre queda. Lo que no quiero es que queden ni telarañas si tenemos "EL EVENTO"


----------



## LÁNGARO (18 Ene 2013)

Fueta de TR al 100%


----------



## atman (18 Ene 2013)

Andan marraneando el ibex, esto no es normal..


----------



## FranR (18 Ene 2013)

Trolling máximum....


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Ene 2013)

soltad to el papel larguistas :no: o se va abeh ojete candor :bla:


----------



## atman (18 Ene 2013)

Lo van a tirar en el after... y parece que a base de bien...


----------



## Seren (18 Ene 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Ahí va el dólar!!!



Con 200.000 € en adelante es facilísimo ganar dinerito con el € US$, con poquito dinero es lo más complejo y sesudo del mercado.


----------



## Janus (18 Ene 2013)

Arch Coal está mejorando en timeframe diario para el largo plazo. Aún no ha dado la señal importante de entrar pero va camino de ello con paciencia.


----------



## Janus (18 Ene 2013)

Arena Pharma dando señal de largos con stop en la directriz alcista.


----------



## atman (18 Ene 2013)

"Me" no entender ni un pijo... pero mientras esto me mantenga el verde... dejarlo correr...

Yo esperaba caída más o menos fuerte al cierre en europa (miedo, dolar, bonos,...) y luego a la espera... Y del SP esperaba rebote tras el cierre europeo... y luego seguir bajando algo más... Ahora mismo... no sé a donde vamos... así que asegurar mínimas plusvis y esperar...


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Ene 2013)

Cago en la leche

El lunes es festivo en USA!!


----------



## bertok (18 Ene 2013)

Se están sorteando hostias gansas 8:8:8: Luego vendrán los lloros.

Bond Bubble Will Be Bigger Catastrophe than Real Estate Bust: Casey | Daily Ticker - Yahoo! Finance


----------



## atman (18 Ene 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Se están sorteando hostias gansas 8:8:8: Luego vendrán los lloros.
> 
> Bond Bubble Will Be Bigger Catastrophe than Real Estate Bust: Casey | Daily Ticker - Yahoo! Finance



Les puse ayer, creo, un enlace sobre la que se puede liar en yankilandia con los "munis", la deuda titulizada de los ayuntamientos... porque en principio le quitarían las exenciones fiscales a quienes la compren, lo que implicaría una subida de tipos y que alguna gente no entrara. Teniendo en cuenta la situación económica de muchos municipios eso podría desencadenar una oleada de defaults... y si existe la mera posibilidad de que la gente se lo plantee... el pánico acaba con todo...


----------



## bertok (18 Ene 2013)

atman dijo:


> Les puse ayer, creo, un enlace sobre la que se puede liar en yankilandia con los "munis", la deuda titulizada de los ayuntamientos... porque en principio le quitarían las exenciones fiscales a quienes la compren, lo que implicaría una subida de tipos y que alguna gente no entrara. Teniendo en cuenta la situación económica de muchos municipios eso podría desencadenar una oleada de defaults... y si existe la mera posibilidad de que la gente se lo plantee... el pánico acaba con todo...



En las próximas semanas el "Debt-Ceiling Debate" será trending topic.

Les va a afectar mucho tener que bajar el nivel de gasto.


----------



## bertok (18 Ene 2013)

Interesante, le voy a comprar la máscara ::

Episode 394 &mdash; RT


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Ene 2013)

Jo jo

Nuevo negocio en los hospitales catalanes: 10 euros por 20 horas de butaca abatible - EcoDiario.es


----------



## pollastre (18 Ene 2013)

Pfuá.... mielda, operación a neutro al final. No se ha caído, pero tampoco se ha ido arriba. 

Miedda miedda, día perdido.


----------



## bertok (18 Ene 2013)

Economía Directa 18-01-2013 Repaso a la bolsa en mp3 (18/01 a las 16:31:02) 01:01:41 1716158 - iVoox


----------



## atman (18 Ene 2013)

No sé si me atrevo a escucharlo...


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Ene 2013)

Que se nos viene el siemprealcismo!!!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 Ene 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Pfuá.... mielda, operación a neutro al final. No se ha caído, pero tampoco se ha ido arriba.
> 
> Miedda miedda, día perdido.



No cometer errores es lo que establece la seguridad de la victoria


----------



## pollastre (18 Ene 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> No cometer errores es lo que establece la seguridad de la victoria




Además de fomentar el soberano aburrimiento ::


En fin, qué le vamos a hacer.... no ha habido "ignición". Y lo han intentado... dos veces además.... pero nada.

Habrá que estar atento el Lunes, a ver si quieren hacer la continuación de este movimiento.


----------



## Janus (18 Ene 2013)

Esos velones verles en timeframe de horas .... son míticos. They always come!!!!


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Ene 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Además de fomentar el soberano aburrimiento ::
> 
> 
> En fin, qué le vamos a hacer.... no ha habido "ignición". Y lo han intentado... dos veces además.... pero nada.
> ...



Con los usanos cerrados el Lunes, se notará algo, ¿no? . Es decir, lo mismo nos espera un día algo tontorrón como hoy o peor...


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Ene 2013)




----------



## bertok (18 Ene 2013)

atman dijo:


> No sé si me atrevo a escucharlo...



Échale huevos ::


----------



## atman (18 Ene 2013)

12,45 !! El Vix haciendo mínimos desde comienzos de 2007!!







Estooo....


----------



## atman (18 Ene 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Échale huevos ::



Toy en ello... no me cuenta nada nuevo. Pero claro me recuerda un pequeño dilema que tengo: ¿deflacción o inflacción? ¿mantengo "afilado" el control de stocks para tener una tesorería razonable? ¿o "invierto" en materiales?. Por ejemplo, consumimos bastante algunos productos derivados de petróleo, léase plástico, químicos,... que tienen la gran ventaja de que no se estropea a corto plazo... y podría acumular tranquilamente stocks para un par de años...


Sí ya sé, Atman, déjate de historias y haz el petate... pero no todo es así de fácil, oiga...


----------



## Janus (18 Ene 2013)

Las sesiones usanas desde comienzo de año son una manifiesta demo de manipulación. Lo tienen totalmente controlado. Es igual que en las mismas fechas del año pasado.


----------



## atman (18 Ene 2013)

Totalmente de acuerdo... pero lo haría extensivo a otros ¿eh? Es que por lo menos podían disimular un poco...


----------



## bertok (18 Ene 2013)

atman dijo:


> Toy en ello... no me cuenta nada nuevo. Pero claro me recuerda un pequeño dilema que tengo: ¿deflacción o inflacción? ¿mantengo "afilado" el control de stocks para tener una tesorería razonable? ¿o "invierto" en materiales?. Por ejemplo, consumimos bastante algunos productos derivados de petróleo, léase plástico, químicos,... que tienen la gran ventaja de que no se estropea a corto plazo... y podría acumular tranquilamente stocks para un par de años...



Deflation before huge inflation :fiufiu:

Merece la pena la charla con Mike Malonney

[YOUTUBE]sUBJs28u5Ek[/YOUTUBE]

Gracias 8:


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Ene 2013)

Reason of Peponian:

El Congreso de EEUU aprobará la semana que viene un aumento temporal del techo de deuda - elEconomista.es


----------



## FranR (18 Ene 2013)

Busquemos nueva mascota del hilo

Este me gusta, sin miedo a los leoncios







Para el reversal habrá que buscar otro, pero creo que Rompeojales no va a ser buena idea buscarlo en Google.


----------



## atman (18 Ene 2013)

Ostra tú... que había oido algo de lo del Bárcenas pero ahora poniéndome al día... parece que la cosa va a ser gordíiisima... sobrecitos...

¿será esta la razón de que Espe hiciera mutis por el foro? Porque esto hunde el partido, por la buenas o por las otras, pero lo hunde... bueno... debería...


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Ene 2013)

atman dijo:


> Ostra tú... que había oido algo de lo del Bárcenas pero ahora poniéndome al día... parece que la cosa va a ser gordíiisima... sobrecitos...
> 
> ¿será esta la razón de que Espe hiciera mutis por el foro? Porque esto hunde el partido, por la buenas o por las otras, pero lo hunde... bueno... debería...



...y el tipo no quiere acabar en la cárcel, porque allí no le pasan caviar , así que a chantajear se ha dicho.


----------



## Janus (18 Ene 2013)

Tremendo el golpe que le están dando al ProShares VIX Short Term. No hay que calentarse y hay que seguir esperando. Mientras que el SP lo tengan "metido en cintura" .... lo del ProShares va a ser un goteo interminable.

Paciencia, ya llegarán los tiempos en los que suba en vertical. Al contrario que la cotización de una empresa (que nace y muere), el VIX es cíclico porque no hace otra cosa que reflejar el miedo (primas de las opciones put) y eso siempre pasa por sus momentos.

Aquí vamos a ganar mucho dinero cuando llegue el momento.


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Ene 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Busquemos nueva mascota del hilo
> 
> Este me gusta, sin miedo a los leoncios
> 
> ...



Peponiaaan!!

Ha sido el festivo del Lunes, han preparado bien el tema.


----------



## Janus (18 Ene 2013)

El mercado está mandando señales muy claras. No lo dejan bajar ni tampoco dejan que haya mucho movimiento durante la sesión. Al final de la misma, siempre lo suben hacia los máximos del día. Así una y otra vez. Esto lo hemos visto muchas veces y es síntoma de una manipulación exhaustiva de los niveles de cotización. Por lo tanto solo queda estar mirando porque tampoco ya merece la pena estar largos al menos en los índices. En acciones ya es otra cosa porque la estabilidad de muchos días permite que existan valores que se despepitan hacia arriba. Ahí ahora mismo se puede y se está ganando bastante dinero.


----------



## Defcon (18 Ene 2013)

Dudilla que tengo... estoy pensando en abrir un largo en el VIX (mini contrato que aun así son 200$ el pip) aproximadamente sobre mediados de febrero y con vencimiento a marzo. Viendo que hoy ha roto minimos y que el asunto del abismo fiscal tambien se le acaba el tiempo a fecha practicamente igual que la del vencimiento ¿que tal ven ustedes la idea? ¿paso del tema y me como una mariscada?


----------



## nombre (18 Ene 2013)

Parece todo en linea con el levantamiento de cortos de 31 de enero :fiufiu:


----------



## paulistano (18 Ene 2013)

nombre dijo:


> Parece todo en linea con el levantamiento de cortos de 31 de enero :fiufiu:



Tan facil nos lo van a poner?

Yo creo que lo tiran antes....apertura de cortos, peponian para cargarse a los ansiosos y para abajo lentamente:Baile:


----------



## paulistano (19 Ene 2013)

Para los gamusinos.

Ayer postee analisis de una web que vi....hablaba de soporte en 1,94.

Aqui en el subforo inversiones he visto otro que habla de 1,91....por si le quereis echar un ojo.

Fuera de Bolsa: Gamesa: dualidad entre soporte y resistencia


----------



## Janus (19 Ene 2013)

Muy buena peli en estreno de Tom Cruise.


----------



## paulistano (19 Ene 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Muy buena peli en estreno de Tom Cruise.



Vi el trailer y me gustó.

Tengo pendientes esa, la de Django y Lincoln


----------



## Kuja (19 Ene 2013)

y en mi casa con un hipotekón de mil euros y mi padre pasa a la jubilaci´pn...oh dios vamos a tener que vivir con ¿700 euros? 
2013 será el año el primer año en mi vida de 24 años viviendo en España que vamos a pasar HAMBRE y todo por HIPOTEKARION y Don Señorito Respatble Excelente Constructor.

Sólo necesitas no tener deudas, tener ahorros e idiomas para alcanzar la libertad fuera de expaña


----------



## ponzi (19 Ene 2013)

http://www.google.com/finance?cid=673516


Mirar el siguiente grafico, en el podreis observar la crudeza del señor mercado.

Kpn 

2000 a 140
2013 a 4

Evidentemente no vale tanto ni tan poco.Viendo sus cuentas parece que ha estado gobernada por malos gestores durante los últimos años sin embargo esta situación podría darse la vuelta con la entrada en el consejo de Carlos Slim y quien sabe si de hasta Att. Por el lado positivo tenemos un negocio estable con flujos operativos de unos 4000 mill y en países mas o menos serios de la zona euro sin embargo por contra nos encontramos un negocio que no ha crecido y que se ha pasado con el endeudamiento, por suerte para ellos pertenecen a los países de "clase A" dentro del euro lo cual les ha beneficiado a la hora de financiarse en los mercados internacionales.


----------



## SMAUG (19 Ene 2013)

Perfecto, son Top! han clavado los místicos *500.00$* de la manzana al cierre. El desenlace este martes.

Aún sabiendo que será difícil regresar a la trinchera en caso de que las cosas se pongan feas, a última hora me he apuntado a la batalla final, esta gacelilla va con los toros confiando pues en que la directriz alcista de largo plazo aguantará.

1 saludo


----------



## ponzi (19 Ene 2013)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> Estas empresas son ciclicas, si se entra cuando toca y se sale igual se gana mucha platita gatuna:rolleye:



En las acereras y en alcoa hay que posicionarse cuando el ciclo economico este en su punto mas bajo. Son negocios con bajos margenes netos y que manejan grandes cantidades de efectivo ,en tramos expansivos del ciclo económico se ven claramente beneficiados.Es curioso el flujo de operaciones esta aguantando mejor en acerinox que en arcelor , supongo que sera una cuestión de tamaño.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (19 Ene 2013)

He estado investigando sobre prisa.

La acc sali0a 20 EUR.

Llegó a las 27 EUR

La cosa es que cuando salío la empresa gano 84M EUR, y capitalizaba por PER 52 a 4368M EUR.

Tela.


----------



## Janus (19 Ene 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Vi el trailer y me gustó.
> 
> Tengo pendientes esa, la de Django y Lincoln



Ahora estoy viendo la de Noche Oscura y es buena.


----------



## ponzi (19 Ene 2013)

Nunca habia visto nada igual.

http://investing.businessweek.com/r...dataset=balanceSheet&period=A&currency=native


85000 mill en efectivo

http://investing.businessweek.com/r...=GE&dataset=cashFlow&period=A&currency=native

Luego vas al cash flow y devuelven 100.000 mill de deuda sin despeinarse y encima metiendo dinero en la caja. Manejan mas dinero que muchos bancos


----------



## ponzi (19 Ene 2013)

http://www.elconfidencial.com/econo...para-recuperar-el-credito-del-mercado-105641/


----------



## ponzi (19 Ene 2013)

http://www.elmundo.es/mundodinero/2010/07/28/economia/1280287100.html

Vaya locura valorar vivo por 25000 mill de eu


----------



## ponzi (19 Ene 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> http://www.elmundo.es/mundodinero/2010/07/28/economia/1280287100.html
> 
> Vaya locura valorar vivo por 25000 mill de eu



http://www.teleco.com.br/en/en_comentario/en_com498.asp


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (19 Ene 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Ahora estoy viendo la de Noche Oscura y es buena.




¿Es esta?


----------



## Janus (19 Ene 2013)

La Carta de la Bolsa - El Congreso de EEUU votará la próxima semana elevar durante tres meses el techo de deuda

Aquí tienen lo que va a mover la bolsa en breve. Personalmente considere muy improbable que se aprueba extensión alguna sin nada a cambio. El nigger no parece un tipo que ceda y los republicanos parecen los que siempre ceden con el reloj en el último minuto. Ahora hay tiempo para plantarse y exigir.

En cualquier cosa, ojos antes que cerebro. Mucha atención al VIX que es el canario en la mina.


----------



## vermer (19 Ene 2013)

Janus, amd vuelve hacia los 2 o menos? Porque el castañazo de ayer fue hermoso


----------



## Janus (19 Ene 2013)

vermer dijo:


> Janus, amd vuelve hacia los 2 o menos? Porque el castañazo de ayer fue hermoso



Hombre, la vela de ayer es muy negativa y revienta cualquier figura técnica que venía configurándose.

Es importante también ver que la intensidad y el VOLUMEN (sobre todo esto) ha sido sensiblemente mayor que en cualquier vela de la fuga anterior y subida posterior.

Aquí ya no debería estar nadie dentro. De hecho, era el nivel de 2,62 donde tenía que estar el stop ayer por la mañana (huso usano).

Ni idea hacia donde puede irse pero lo normal es que con algo de tiempo se vaya a testar los 2,29 dolares.

Ya habíamos anticipado que se subía sin volumen por lo que toma más importancia tener el stop bien colocado (y calculado diariamente).


----------



## tesorero (19 Ene 2013)

Llevo tiempo ocupado ( y eso que por desgracia estoy parao) pero les leo y ahora que estoy relajao, les escribo algo. 

Gracias a todos por los aportes, que nos mantienen informados. A ver si contribuyo con la causa yo también que hay que saber dar y recibir. 

El del SAN que nos lee podía manifestarse en plan *S*oy *A*lguien que *N*o sabe mucho de bolsa... y seguro que el aportaría cosas interesantes.

Es un poco tarde para felicitar el año nuevo, pero nunca lo es para desearles lo mejor a todos aquellos que comparten sus opiniones y conocimientos con el resto. Eso es mucho valor añadido a este foro. Y al igual que otro forero hveisiano, haber encontrado el foro ha sido un gran descubrimiento para mi en muchos aspectos. 

En fin, muchas ideas en la cabeza que así todas juntas parecen un poco inconexas pero que quería compartir con vosotros.

Además que me ha dado por hacer un poco de I+D y este es el resultado. Ala, ya he aprendio algo hoy, jejeje.


----------



## bertok (19 Ene 2013)

Janus dijo:


> La Carta de la Bolsa - El Congreso de EEUU votará la próxima semana elevar durante tres meses el techo de deuda
> 
> Aquí tienen lo que va a mover la bolsa en breve. Personalmente considere muy improbable que se aprueba extensión alguna sin nada a cambio. El nigger no parece un tipo que ceda y los republicanos parecen los que siempre ceden con el reloj en el último minuto. Ahora hay tiempo para plantarse y exigir.
> 
> En cualquier cosa, ojos antes que cerebro. Mucha atención al VIX que es el canario en la mina.



La posición de Obama es muy clara al respecto: no negociar sobre los compromisos ya adquiridos por sus oponentes.

La defensa la tiene muy bien armada. El siguiente video merece la pena y deja clara su postura y de paso te enteras de la movida que tienen montada con el tema de Gun Violence ::

[YOUTUBE]7WQUHe2kINM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Ene 2013)

vermer dijo:


> Janus, amd vuelve hacia los 2 o menos? Porque el castañazo de ayer fue hermoso



Claramente es un ,







(Ojo, a medio-largo plazo, )


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Ene 2013)

tesorero dijo:


> Llevo tiempo ocupado ( y eso que por desgracia estoy parao) pero les leo y ahora que estoy relajao, les escribo algo.
> 
> Gracias a todos por los aportes, que nos mantienen informados. A ver si contribuyo con la causa yo también que hay que saber dar *y recibir*.
> 
> ...



Con ese gif... mejor nunca recibir ::

Suerte!


----------



## vermer (19 Ene 2013)

A los expertos ; todo este aluvión de noticias sobre corrupción generalizada en los niveles más altos me recuerdan en cierta forma a lo sucedido en italia recientemente, o sea que nos están preparando un "monti". Mi pregunta ? Tuvo esto algún efecto significativo en las bolsas, o esto es mezclar temas distintos ?


----------



## ponzi (19 Ene 2013)

vermer dijo:


> A los expertos ; todo este aluvión de noticias sobre corrupción generalizada en los niveles más altos me recuerdan en cierta forma a lo sucedido en italia recientemente, o sea que nos están preparando un "monti". Mi pregunta ? Tuvo esto algún efecto significativo en las bolsas, o esto es mezclar temas distintos ?



Si,en Italia la bolsa se desplomo. Si estas en empresas que operen a nivel global por lo general se recuperan rapido


----------



## ponzi (19 Ene 2013)

Os presento mis dos nuevas adquisiciones


----------



## ponzi (19 Ene 2013)

Mirar la diferencia entre 3g y 4g por Kpn.Desde luego Kpn y Portugal Telecom están renovando el negocio mas rápido que telefonica. Estas empresas son las mas baratas que he encontrado en europa y con ingresos constantes, creo que el mercado las esta subestimando.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cqyd4SKTGy4&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (19 Ene 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Os presento mis dos nuevas adquisiciones



.
Ponzi, un día que te aburras haz una lista con una pequeña reseña de los títulos que has ido comprando sobre el tema. 

Sería muy interesante.


----------



## Janus (19 Ene 2013)

Estoy viendo Django en streaming (Streamcloud: Easy way to share your files) y empieza muy bien, al más puro Tarantino's style.


----------



## egarenc (19 Ene 2013)

se puede ver del tiron en el enlace que has puesto?


----------



## Janus (19 Ene 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> se puede ver del tiron en el enlace que has puesto?



Supongo que sí porque veo un montón y siempre bien.
Además con calidad buena, vamos que no es CAM a pesar de la inminencia del estreno.


----------



## bertok (19 Ene 2013)

Verdades como puños

Robert Kiyosaki y su plantel de lujo ::

Get Out of Debt on Vimeo


----------



## Tonto Simon (19 Ene 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Os presento mis dos nuevas adquisiciones



Me gusta Greenblatt. Al Fischer no lo conozco


----------



## ponzi (19 Ene 2013)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> Me gusta Greenblatt. Al Fischer no lo conozco




Es el padre de Kenneth fisher (super stock), en usa son muy conocidos.






Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> Ponzi, un día que te aburras haz una lista con una pequeña reseña de los títulos que has ido comprando sobre el tema.
> 
> Sería muy interesante.



Esta noche saco una foto,seran como 10-15.


----------



## paulistano (19 Ene 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Estoy viendo Django en streaming (Streamcloud: Easy way to share your files) y empieza muy bien, al más puro Tarantino's style.



He pinchado y me ha llevado a videos porno español:


Vaya mierda....cada vez ye pinchas te lleva a un sitio....la segunda vez a 

Encuentra Una Mujer Casada Cerca De Ti Y Empieza Un Un ROMANCE SECRETO HOY MISMO !!
Yo soy/Nosotros somos 
Interesado(s) en conocer hombres 
mujeres 
pareja (hombre y mujer) 
grupo 
pareja (2 mujeres) 
pareja (2 hombres) 
TS/TV/TG 
Para chat erótico/email 
relaciones discretas 
sexo 1-a-1 
diversión 
sexo grupal (3 o más) 


Les dejo que me voy a registrar:cook::XX:


----------



## Janus (19 Ene 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> He pinchado y me ha llevado a videos porno español:
> 
> 
> Vaya mierda....cada vez ye pinchas te lleva a un sitio....la segunda vez a
> ...




No hace falta registrarse ni nada de nada. Sale una cuenta atrás y cuando llega a cero se pincha. Después sale una nueva ventana con mierda de publicidad que hay que cerrar. Vamos yo sigo viéndola.


----------



## atman (19 Ene 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Tremendo el golpe que le están dando al ProShares VIX Short Term. No hay que calentarse y hay que seguir esperando. Mientras que el SP lo tengan "metido en cintura" .... lo del ProShares va a ser un goteo interminable.
> 
> Paciencia, ya llegarán los tiempos en los que suba en vertical. Al contrario que la cotización de una empresa (que nace y muere), el VIX es cíclico porque no hace otra cosa que reflejar el miedo (primas de las opciones put) y eso siempre pasa por sus momentos.
> 
> Aquí vamos a ganar mucho dinero cuando llegue el momento.




Sí, pero todo será llegar a poder pillarlo y hacerlo en momento oportuno. En este índice es más importante que cualquier otro... Como recuerdo siempre. Estos ETFs no son para buy-and-hold su decaimiento estructural le puede generar pérdidas, aun cuando el VIX suba de "precio". Y no sólo surgen problemas en el arbitraje para seguir al VIX cuando hay meneo. Incluso las variaciones de volumen generan problemas de gestión en el ETF y esas variaciones suelen ser frecuentes. 

Ultra VIX Fund A 'Top-30' ETF As Volatility Contango Narrows - Seeking Alpha

Usted es bueno. Y probablemente le pueda sacar dinero de verdad. Pero la mayoría del personal no podremos aprovecharlo... esta advertencia es para ellos...

Por otra parte, tal vez debiera considerar el VXX en lugar del VIXY. Entre los inverso, yo me quedo con XIV en lugar de XXV o ZIV por ejemplo. 



Defcon dijo:


> Dudilla que tengo... estoy pensando en abrir un largo en el VIX (mini contrato que aun así son 200$ el pip) aproximadamente sobre mediados de febrero y con vencimiento a marzo. Viendo que hoy ha roto minimos y que el asunto del abismo fiscal tambien se le acaba el tiempo a fecha practicamente igual que la del vencimiento ¿que tal ven ustedes la idea? ¿paso del tema y me como una mariscada?



Futuro de $200 del VIX...? se refiere al SP?

El futuro del VIX son $1000 y si no me equivoco el mini son $100... Será algún ETF? Tampoco me suena...


----------



## ponzi (19 Ene 2013)

Como veis a Portugal telecom y a Kpn?


----------



## paulistano (19 Ene 2013)

Janus dijo:


> No hace falta registrarse ni nada de nada. Sale una cuenta atrás y cuando llega a cero se pincha. Después sale una nueva ventana con mierda de publicidad que hay que cerrar. Vamos yo sigo viéndola.



Desde el ipad no me iba.

Desde el PC perfecta salvo por el sonido, mejorable.

Visto primer cuarto de hora por quitarme el mono de Tarantino, el resto la reservo para verla en pantallón y con palomitas. Gracias


----------



## ponzi (19 Ene 2013)

El precio de Kpn parece exageradamente bajo,por muy mal que esten no creo que vayan a quebrar de aqui a 6 años.Historicamente han ganado entre 1000-2400 mill y esta capitalizando por 6400 mill.


----------



## sr.anus (19 Ene 2013)

estamos perdiendo el tiempo, donde esta la platita y pandoro en su maximo esplendor es en las opciones binarias

La Bolsa fácil» Cómo hacer dinero con las opciones binarias

a mi me suena a tocomocho, y a cuerno quemado pero si lo dicen los anuncios es que tiene que ser verdad::


----------



## FranR (19 Ene 2013)

Buenas vengo de acojonar a los del hilo de Granada, tenía ganas de marcha...verás la que se lía.

Operaciones binarias: Ruleta rusa con tres balas en el tambor...usted mismo.

Películas online: Cuevana.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Ene 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Como veis a Portugal telecom y a Kpn?





FranR dijo:


> Buenas vengo de acojonar a los del hilo de Granada, tenía ganas de marcha...verás la que se lía.
> 
> Operaciones binarias: Ruleta rusa con tres balas en el tambor...usted mismo.
> 
> Películas online: Cuevana.



cuenteeeeeeeeeeeee o link!!!!!!!!!!!!!


ya lo veo! Leo


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Ene 2013)

El Messi F.C pierde....

*Winter is coming!!!*


----------



## ponzi (19 Ene 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> cuenteeeeeeeeeeeee o link!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ya lo veo! Leo



Veo a Kpn con mas incógnitas que a Portugal telecom,esta demasiado endeudada y supongo que Slim va apretar las tuercas.

http://www.vozpopuli.com/mercados/1...mas-kpn-para-acabar-de-comprarsela-mas-barata

Kpn necesita dinero y Slim lo tiene a raudales ,como lo meterá es una incógnita. A Tef le van a crecer los enanos


----------



## Janus (19 Ene 2013)

atman dijo:


> Sí, pero todo será llegar a poder pillarlo y hacerlo en momento oportuno. En este índice es más importante que cualquier otro... Como recuerdo siempre. Estos ETFs no son para buy-and-hold su decaimiento estructural le puede generar pérdidas, aun cuando el VIX suba de "precio". Y no sólo surgen problemas en el arbitraje para seguir al VIX cuando hay meneo. Incluso las variaciones de volumen generan problemas de gestión en el ETF y esas variaciones suelen ser frecuentes.
> 
> Ultra VIX Fund A 'Top-30' ETF As Volatility Contango Narrows - Seeking Alpha
> 
> ...



Cualquier etf sobre VIX es para entrar, pillar el movimiento y salir. Si se quiere una posición de largo plazo, hay que mirar mucho más los shorts que los long como bien comentas.:8:

Es fácil siempre y cuando uno tenga la sangre fría suficiente para aguantar fuera hasta que llegue el momento idóneo.

Buy & hold no se estila en mi estilo salvo que sea para una inversión de larguísimo plazo para los nenes.


----------



## Janus (19 Ene 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Desde el ipad no me iba.
> 
> Desde el PC perfecta salvo por el sonido, mejorable.
> 
> Visto primer cuarto de hora por quitarme el mono de Tarantino, el resto la reservo para verla en pantallón y con palomitas. Gracias



Lo del sonido puede obviarse al estar tan rápido disponible en free-mode y con una calidad de imagen aceptable.

Por cierto la última de Tom Cruise bastante buena. También me ha gustado mucho la de Bin Laden. Una tía con carácter.


----------



## R3v3nANT (19 Ene 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> El Messi F.C pierde....
> 
> *Winter is coming!!!*



Pasaba a saludar.


----------



## ponzi (19 Ene 2013)

Me lo parece a mi o se esta riendo??


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0GHOWaqD7IU&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## ponzi (19 Ene 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> http://www.elmundo.es/mundodinero/2010/07/28/economia/1280287100.html
> 
> Vaya locura valorar vivo por 25000 mill de eu











ponzi dijo:


> http://www.teleco.com.br/en/en_comentario/en_com498.asp




http://elpais.com/diario/2011/01/27/economia/1296082809_850215.html


http://elpais.com/diario/2011/01/27/economia/1296082809_850215.html

Portugal Telecom valoro la totalidad de Oí por 13846 mill, un 45% mas barata que Vivo.


----------



## peseteuro (19 Ene 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Me lo parece a mi o se esta riendo??
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0GHOWaqD7IU&feature=youtube_gdata_player



Está haciendo esfuerzos sobrehumanos para no soltar una enorme carcajada...


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Ene 2013)

No os lo perdaís...

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...africa-sono-conquistar-marte.html#post8140206

Da idea de quién está como está...y quien definitivamente no está...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Ene 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Veo a Kpn con mas incógnitas que a Portugal telecom,esta demasiado endeudada y supongo que Slim va apretar las tuercas.
> 
> Vozpópuli - Carlos Slim quiere hundir todavía más KPN para acabar de comprársela más barata
> 
> Kpn necesita dinero y Slim lo tiene a raudales como lo meterá en la operadora es una incógnita. A Tef le van a crecer los enanos




Pooooonzi que sutil post el tuyo..... 


[*KPN*]








[P.Telecom]


----------



## bertok (19 Ene 2013)

No os lo perdáis.

[YOUTUBE]8lnslMWhOTw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ponzi (19 Ene 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Pooooonzi que sutil post el tuyo.....
> 
> 
> [*KPN*]
> ...



Muchas gracias  No me había fijado ,los graficos coinciden con la situacion económica de cada empresa, se ve clarisimo. Estas son apuestas que como salgan bien son para multplicar por 2 al menos en pt. El grafico de PT me recuerda mucho al de Pescanova


----------



## Tonto Simon (19 Ene 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Muchas gracias  No me había fijado ,los graficos coinciden con la situacion económica de cada empresa, se ve clarisimo. Estas son apuestas que como salgan bien son para multplicar por 2 al menos en pt. El grafico de PT me recuerda mucho al de Pescanova



Estas son de las mias:baba:, sobre todo PT, me esta empezando a hacer ojillos


----------



## ponzi (19 Ene 2013)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> Estas son de las mias:baba:, sobre todo PT, me esta empezando a hacer ojillos



Tengo ganas de ver cerrar ese gap a 7,x


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Ene 2013)

Que jrande es mad Max Keizer!!!

Me está haciendo pensar hacerme parcialmente metalero.... ienso:


----------



## Janus (20 Ene 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Que jrande es mad Max Keizer!!!
> 
> Me está haciendo pensar hacerme parcialmente metalero.... ienso:



Lo que dice el bueno de Max es coherente pero tiene un problema de timing. Un estilo tochovista ::


----------



## ponzi (20 Ene 2013)

bertok dijo:


> No os lo perdáis.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]8lnslMWhOTw[/YOUTUBE]



Aqui esta la noticia ampliada.La cifra da respeto.

http://www.elconfidencial.com/opinion/europa-europa/2013/01/18/el-bundesbank-repatria-700-toneladas-de-oro-aleman-por-si-la-crisis-se-desboca-10572/ 

No sera que estan intentando protegerse por si a alguien se le va algun derivado de las manos. Ni de broma hay tanto oro como el que supuestamente esta contabilizado en etf y derivados.


----------



## atman (20 Ene 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Que jrande es mad Max Keizer!!!
> 
> Me está haciendo pensar hacerme parcialmente metalero.... ienso:



Yo estoy pensando en ampliar posicisón... compré a 22 y a 30 eur/gr. y desde entonces nada... por un lado es donde más apetece ahora mismo y por el otro si comparo precios... ahora está un poco caro, aunque pueda llegar a estarlo mucho más... 

En mi caso es sólo diversificación/prevención. de modo que cuando la cosa mejore y el valor baje, si no he tenido que usarlo, puedo recuperar la inversión e incluso alguna prima. Pero comprando a 40... lacosa es más difícil que salga tan bonita...

En el gráfico a largo, pareciera que hemos terminado un pullback a toda la subida de estos años y a corto (en términos del oro) tambien habríamos terminado otro... así que a corto puede ser una buena idea, vigilando la posi... y de confirmar, los objetivos por arriba... descabellados (sobre todo pensando en esos 22) y eso es lo malo. No estoy seguro de si el buen resultado hasta aquí me está nublando un poco el juicio.

¿que les parece?


----------



## bertok (20 Ene 2013)

Buenos días

La economía irlandesa como indicador adelantado de nuestro futuro - Truman Factor


----------



## Janus (20 Ene 2013)

El TASE viene bajando. Puede ser un anticipo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Ene 2013)

atman dijo:


> Yo estoy pensando en ampliar posicisón... compré a 22 y a 30 eur/gr. y desde entonces nada... por un lado es donde más apetece ahora mismo y por el otro si comparo precios... ahora está un poco caro, aunque pueda llegar a estarlo mucho más...
> 
> En mi caso es sólo diversificación/prevención. de modo que cuando la cosa mejore y el valor baje, si no he tenido que usarlo, puedo recuperar la inversión e incluso alguna prima. Pero comprando a 40... lacosa es más difícil que salga tan bonita...
> 
> ...




Hablas en dólares,verdad?

¿por qué todo el mundo habla de los metales en dólares?

Euros cohones, euros!!! 

[edit understood gr de au]


----------



## villares (20 Ene 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Koninklijke KPN N.V.: AMS:KPN quotes & news - Google Finance
> 
> 
> Mirar el siguiente grafico, en el podreis observar la crudeza del señor mercado.
> ...



Recuerde que en 2002 cayo en la bancarrota.

Lo recuerdo como si fuera ayer xq la semana anterior estabamos en conversaciones con ellos para un gran contrato. ::

KPNQwest Is Seeking Bankruptcy - NYTimes.com


----------



## ponzi (20 Ene 2013)

villares dijo:


> Recuerde que en 2002 cayo en la bancarrota.
> 
> Lo recuerdo como si fuera ayer xq la semana anterior estabamos en conversaciones con ellos para un gran contrato. ::
> 
> KPNQwest Is Seeking Bankruptcy - NYTimes.com



Y otra vez tambien.Que yo sepa han sido dos veces las que han rozado la quiebra, pero ahi siguen.Ha tenido unos gestores pesimos los ultimos 15 años. Han pecado del sindrome Tef ,comprar caro y apalancado.Supongo que slim va con la intencion de cambiar muchas cosas de dentro de la empresa,fijate el año pasado pidio que eliminasen el dividendo y que ese dinero fuese usado para ampliar el negocio.A estos precios si no quiebra sera una excelente compra.


----------



## villares (20 Ene 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Y otra vez tambien.Que yo sepa han sido dos veces las que han rozado la quiebra, pero ahi siguen.Ha tenido unos gestores pesimos los ultimos 15 años. Han pecado del sindrome Tef ,comprar caro y apalancado.Supongo que slim va con la intencion de cambiar muchas cosas de dentro de la empresa,fijate el año pasado pidio que eliminasen el dividendo y que ese dinero fuese usado para ampliar el negocio.A estos precios si no quiebra sera una excelente compra.



A medio plazo, KPN acabara siendo integrada en el grupo America Movil (Claro, Telmex, etc).


----------



## ponzi (20 Ene 2013)

villares dijo:


> A medio plazo, KPN acabara siendo integrada en el grupo America Movil (Claro, Telmex, etc).



Lo mas seguro,yo apuesto por ello.Si al final lanza una opa habra conseguido uno de los mayores pelotazos de su vida.


----------



## Tonto Simon (20 Ene 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Muchas gracias  No me había fijado ,los graficos coinciden con la situacion económica de cada empresa, se ve clarisimo. Estas son apuestas que como salgan bien son para multplicar por 2 al menos en pt. El grafico de PT me recuerda mucho al de Pescanova



Ponzi, ¿no te parece que tiene un nivel de deuda escandaloso? Un debt-equity de 3,7 uff. Me gusta el yield que han asegurado y el programa de recompra de acciones pero es mucha deuda...la mirare mas a fondo


----------



## ponzi (20 Ene 2013)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> Ponzi, ¿no te parece que tiene un nivel de deuda escandaloso? Un debt-equity de 3,7 uff. Me gusta el yield que han asegurado y el programa de recompra de acciones pero es mucha deuda...la mirare mas a fondo



Si la verdad que se han pasado.Esta mas saneada portugal telecom,de momento de las dos es la unica que tengo en cartera


----------



## Tonto Simon (20 Ene 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Si la verdad que se han pasado.Esta mas saneada portugal telecom,de momento de las dos es la unica que tengo en cartera



Me referia a PT, la otra no la he mirado::


----------



## bertok (20 Ene 2013)

[YOUTUBE]Daw7c0gFTQc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ponzi (20 Ene 2013)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> Me referia a PT, la otra no la he mirado::



Pero tienen una buena caja cosa que kpn no,gracias a la venta de vivo a Tef.Estas son las cuentas en dolares ya que eu no las encuentro en business week.

http://investing.businessweek.com/research/stocks/financials/financials.asp?ticker=PT&dataset=balanceSheet&period=Q&currency=native 

Cuando publiquen las del 4 trimestre habra que mirar al detalle como queda la caja ya que creo que han comprado otro % de oi.Financieramente PT ha sido mas prudente que otros socios europeos.


----------



## atman (20 Ene 2013)

NO sé si habían visto esto... es un folleto que repartían delante del SAN en la gran vía de bilbao... supongo que no habrá sido el único sitio. pero por si acaso...







Viendo su web, la cosa viene de bastante atrás... aunque yo creo que no había oido nada...


----------



## ponzi (20 Ene 2013)

atman dijo:


> NO sé si habían visto esto... es un folleto que repartían delante del SAN en la gran vía de bilbao... supongo que habrá sido el único sitio. pero si acaso...



Anda ignacio quiros,ese no era al que el mismo Botin hizo callar en una junta general de accionistas?En youtube tienes el video, no tiene desperdicio


----------



## ponzi (20 Ene 2013)

Como se las gasta Botin


http://blogs.periodistadigital.com/dinero.php/2009/01/27/microfono-emilio-botin-cabrones-aplauden


----------



## ponzi (20 Ene 2013)

Aqui tienes la famosa carta de Quiros


http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-a-microfono-abierto-junta-del-santander.html


Mi expresion favorita "Sodomizandoles financieramente"


----------



## ponzi (20 Ene 2013)

Ayer no me dio tiempo a subir los libros asi que bueno con un poco de retraso aqui estan.A estos teneis que sumar leones contra gacelas,analisis de murphy y el de nassim taleb.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Ene 2013)

El club de la Generalitat es una patata......::


----------



## Janus (20 Ene 2013)

In my mind, in my head .... all is like I want.

Pim pam pum, tomorrow will be the catacrok. It's a fake once again. Are you with me?.


----------



## vyk (20 Ene 2013)

Por cierto, mañana cierra el mercado en yankilandia, ¿no?


----------



## Janus (20 Ene 2013)

Interesante para leer:

To Live Like A Middle Class Citizen In NYC, You Have To Make At Least $80,000 - Business Insider

Arthur Berman, Shale Is Magical Thinking - Business Insider

The Inside Story Of How Facebook Got Its First 500 Million Users - Business Insider

The Great 'Mega-Bears' Chart Is Now Completely Dead - Business Insider

Why The Coming Few Years Could See A Brutal Turnaround For Gold - Business Insider

Blackrock's 2013 Macro View - Business Insider

MPOWERD Luci Solar Powered Light - Business Insider






Thank you guys por lying on my bed. Procreation is very important like I said.


----------



## vermer (20 Ene 2013)

Janus dijo:


> In my mind, in my head .... all is like I want.
> 
> Pim pam pum, tomorrow will be the catacrok. It's a fake once again. Are you with me?.



¿Nadie cree que que el IBEX mañana tiene su oportunidad de hacer catacrok?... Tras destaparse lo de lo sobres, el país está para salir por patas. Estamos con las verguenzas al aire ante todo el orbe. Y nos descojonábamos de las repúblicas bananeras...

Suerte a los que estén dentro.


----------



## Janus (21 Ene 2013)

vermer dijo:


> ¿Nadie cree que que el IBEX mañana tiene su oportunidad de hacer catacrok?... Tras destaparse lo de lo sobres, el país está para salir por patas. Estamos con las verguenzas al aire ante todo el orbe. Y nos descojonábamos de las repúblicas bananeras...
> 
> Suerte a los que estén dentro.



Eso no cotiza. Es el miedo a la volatilidad que impacte en los bancos. Hay mucha sobrecompra pero es el SP quien manda y aún tiene camino hacia adelante.


----------



## Janus (21 Ene 2013)

El IBEX pide un corto pero mientras que el SP esté como está .... puede tirar hacia los 9000. Por lo tanto no tiramos ese trade.


----------



## Janus (21 Ene 2013)

El tena en "http://www.ivoox.com/polinomia-enduro-19-01-2012-todos-a-carcel-audios-mp3_rf_1718059_1.html" está impresionante.

Dice que alguna piba del PP ha subido a base de felaciones y alguna que otra rayuca. El prota dice que se parten el rabo a costa nuestra. Dice que no caben más suk en el Parlamento. Dice que a Rajoy el pringao y el gilipollas de él .... le ha estallado en la cara el tema de Bárcenas que le ha tomado como gilipollas. El Tena dice que le ha tomado por lo que es: un gilipollas.


----------



## ponzi (21 Ene 2013)

Janus dijo:


> El tena en "http://www.ivoox.com/polinomia-enduro-19-01-2012-todos-a-carcel-audios-mp3_rf_1718059_1.html" está impresionante.
> 
> Dice que alguna piba del PP ha subido a base de felaciones y alguna que otra rayuca. El prota dice que se parten el rabo a costa nuestra. Dice que no caben más suk en el Parlamento. Dice que a Rajoy el pringao y el gilipollas de él .... le ha estallado en la cara el tema de Bárcenas que le ha tomado como gilipollas. El Tena dice que le ha tomado por lo que es: un gilipollas.



Estan tirando mierda a un ritmo que no es normal,esto suena raro.


----------



## ponzi (21 Ene 2013)

..........


----------



## LÁNGARO (21 Ene 2013)

con los americanos cerrados, el Ibex subira?


----------



## Burbujilimo (21 Ene 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> con los americanos cerrados, el Ibex subira?



Estadísticamente suele hacerlo si no recuerdo mal.

Pero a estos precios el IBEX da mucho mucho miedo.


----------



## LOLO08 (21 Ene 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> con los americanos cerrados, el Ibex subira?



Vamos Langaro ponte a currar!!!:Baile:

bonjour


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Ene 2013)

Vamos a cabrearnos, que es lunes y el nivel de encabronamiento está demasiado bajo:

Economía Directa 19-01-2012 Corruplandia | Colectivo Burbuja


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (21 Ene 2013)

Mientras suban mis TRE y mis grifoles...me la suda lo que haga el IBEX, la verdad.

Saludos.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Ene 2013)

No mejor. 
Cabreémonos más y mejor.

La sucnor de la cospedal en radio.

Radio en Directo con CADENASER.com


----------



## stone (21 Ene 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Me lo parece a mi o se esta riendo??
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0GHOWaqD7IU&feature=youtube_gdata_player



¿Me lo parece a mí o ha dicho que va puesta?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Ene 2013)

HijadePuta...

"¿Pero cómo se puede financiar un partido con un dinero que tiene un señor en Suiza?


hdlgp....


----------



## paulistano (21 Ene 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> HijadePuta...
> 
> "¿Pero cómo se puede financiar un partido con un dinero que tiene un señor en Suiza?
> 
> ...



Siempre igual...... No os hagáis sangre. Elos hablan para su votante medio que es gilipollas perdido.


Aprovecho este mensaje para enviar mucho animo a gamesa.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (21 Ene 2013)

https://www.unience.com/product/VTX/ZURN

Para quien busque dividendos superiores al 6% en CHF.


----------



## ponzi (21 Ene 2013)

stone dijo:


> ¿Me lo parece a mí o ha dicho que va puesta?



Libreme,solo que parece que esta haciendo un esfuerzo sobrehumano para no reirse.


----------



## paulistano (21 Ene 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Libreme,solo que parece que esta haciendo un esfuerzo sobrehumano para no reirse.



Sobre todo cuando dice: "nos puede pasar a cualquiera"...se le atisba un amago de sonrisa...hijapvta!!


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (21 Ene 2013)

TRE en 38 euros. ¡Vamoooos!


----------



## Creditopropulsado (21 Ene 2013)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> TRE en 38 euros. ¡Vamoooos!



TRE tiene de las mejores posiciones de caja neta del IBEX... pero depende mucho de contratos...


----------



## Deshollinador (21 Ene 2013)

Copio y pego, buen comportamiento de las TV en este ultimo trimestre


Todavía algo más de recorrido para Antena 3 Tv, hasta la bajista que viene de enero 2010 en la zona 5,50 euros. Habrá que tener en cuenta las posibilidades de que la resistencia actual (4,87) no pueda ser superada sin un sano recorte hacia el fibo 38,2 del último impulso, coincidente con la zona de soporte de los 4,05 euros. Koncorde semanal es creciente, Macd semanal también, la media de 30 semanas también es creciente.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (21 Ene 2013)

Apple en premarket a 500 pavos...


----------



## peseteuro (21 Ene 2013)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Apple en premarket a 500 pavos...





Pues me parece que se va a tirar así en 500 sin moverse hasta mañana que abra USA :rolleye:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Ene 2013)

peseteuro dijo:


> Pues me parece que se va a tirar así en 500 sin moverse hasta mañana que abra USA :rolleye:



:XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:

Malditos malvados especuladores!!!!!!


----------



## Creditopropulsado (21 Ene 2013)

Ponzi, mirate como está la portuguesa que te va a dar algo...


----------



## Creditopropulsado (21 Ene 2013)

Parece que moverse si que se mueve...


AAPL: Summary for Apple Inc.- Yahoo! Finance


----------



## FranR (21 Ene 2013)

Guaneamos? No guaneamos? O todo lo contrario.


----------



## ponzi (21 Ene 2013)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Ponzi, mirate como está la portuguesa que te va a dar algo...



Que va si esta mas cara que cuando yo la compre.Ademas esta bien gestionada.

http://www.expansion.com/agencia/efe/2012/05/17/17260090.html

Tengo que hacerme con la CNMV portuguesa 


http://www.cmvm.pt/cmvm/Pages/default.aspx


La que va como un tiro es Pescanova, ya le saco un 11% batiendo claramente al mercado.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (21 Ene 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Que va si esta mas cara que cuando yo la compre.La que va como un tiro es Pescanova.Tengo que hacerme con la CNMV portuguesa
> 
> 
> CMVM - Comissão do Mercado de Valores Mobiliários



Que nooooo que esa no es la portugesa que te hablo...

Mira mira!

https://www.unience.com/product/LIS/EGL


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Ene 2013)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Parece que moverse si que se mueve...
> 
> 
> AAPL: Summary for Apple Inc.- Yahoo! Finance



Apple Inc. (AAPL)
-NasdaqGS

500.00 Down 2.68(0.53%) *Jan 18*, 4:00PM EST|After Hours : 500.31 Up 0.31 (0.06%) Jan 18, 7:59PM EST


----------



## ponzi (21 Ene 2013)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Que nooooo que esa no es la portugesa que te hablo...
> 
> Mira mira!
> 
> https://www.unience.com/product/LIS/EGL



Constructor especulata  A 1 que por poco compro,a veces me puede la prudencia.Felicidades


----------



## ponzi (21 Ene 2013)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Que nooooo que esa no es la portugesa que te hablo...
> 
> Mira mira!
> 
> https://www.unience.com/product/LIS/EGL



Constructor especulata  A 1 por poco la compro,a veces me puede la prudencia.Felicidades


----------



## Creditopropulsado (21 Ene 2013)

Macho, una subida de más de 100% en menos de 6 meses...


----------



## ponzi (21 Ene 2013)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Macho, una subida de más de 100% en menos de 6 meses...



Un gran fallo,no valore lo suf su cash flow de operaciones.Por cierto PT tambien esta en paises divertidos africanos como Mota.Tu conectas al continente con puentes y yo con moviles


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (21 Ene 2013)

Buenos dias y tal,

Pescanova la tengo guru Pz en cartera tambien. Cuando vendemos? 

En el dax estamos en ese impas antes de un movimiento. Espero que antes de matarnos a todos de aburrimiento comiencen a moverse y dar señales.


----------



## ikergutierrez (21 Ene 2013)

Hasta que punto tiene sentido invertir en otras burbujas extranjeras, para que vuelva a suceder en otra parte lo que ahora tenemos que padecer aqui?

Mexico, Brasil... no seria mas logico invertir en empresas mas cercanas, de las que notemos su influencia??

A la larga, que es mas rentable, incluso economicamente??


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (21 Ene 2013)

ikergutierrez dijo:


> Hasta que punto tiene sentido invertir en otras burbujas extranjeras, para que vuelva a suceder en otra parte lo que ahora tenemos que padecer aqui?
> 
> Mexico, Brasil... no seria mas logico invertir en empresas mas cercanas, de las que notemos su influencia??
> 
> A la larga, que es mas rentable, incluso economicamente??



Cierto, es mas, yo compraria matildes. Empresa lider y cercana. 

Matildes a 30 euros accion YA.


----------



## FranR (21 Ene 2013)

ikergutierrez dijo:


> Hasta que punto tiene sentido invertir en otras burbujas extranjeras, para que vuelva a suceder en otra parte lo que ahora tenemos que padecer aqui?
> 
> Mexico, Brasil... no seria mas logico invertir en empresas mas cercanas, de las que notemos su influencia??
> 
> A la larga, que es mas rentable, incluso economicamente??



Esto es mas no menos igual que decir, ya que nos van a dar por el ojete, al menos que sea gente de aquí. 

Es por la murticurtularidad y esas cosas.

También es por aprovechar un poco empresas donde se esté trasladando inversión productiva. Aquí no va a invertir ni el tato, al menos si esto sigue así, por lo que si no entra dinero no hay de donde coger.

Por cierto 8616 contado, tocado hace un ratín y mucho jaleo...repetimos y ojete calor?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (21 Ene 2013)

Que grande es Ud. FranR, y todo con una formula logica del excel. Lo que me mosquea es que solo le das 4 cifras al maximo ibexiano para este semestre, yo, humildemente creo que se merece 5 cifras con la primera siendo un 2.


----------



## FranR (21 Ene 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Que grande es Ud. FranR, y todo con una formula logica del excel. Lo que me mosquea es que solo le das 4 cifras al maximo ibexiano para este semestre, yo, humildemente creo que se merece 5 cifras con la primera siendo un 2.



¿Qué formula? Se pueden poner fórmulas en el escel ese? Yo solo relleno casillas. :


----------



## ponzi (21 Ene 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Buenos dias y tal,
> 
> Pescanova la tengo guru Pz en cartera tambien. Cuando vendemos?
> 
> En el dax estamos en ese impas antes de un movimiento. Espero que antes de matarnos a todos de aburrimiento comiencen a moverse y dar señales.




http://investing.businessweek.com/r...dataset=balanceSheet&period=Q&currency=native 

Estas comprando un inventario de unos 700 mill eu en pescado a 450 mill.El tema es que tienen deuda y ese inventario aunque esta casi a punto aun no esta del todo maduro.Yo creo que vale mas de 20, existen muchas probabilidades de que veamos esa cotizacion cuando saquen al mercado los rodaballos,langostinos y salmones que tienen en el inventario consiguiendo cash flow positivos.Lo malo que hace una semana se les rompio una de las piscinas de rodaballos de portugal asi que tardaran un poco mas en conseguir el objetivo.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (21 Ene 2013)

Y si no lo venden, pues hambre no pasaremos por lo menos comeremos pescado.

*Nota mental: Fomentar el consumo de rodaballos, langostinos y salmones entre todo bicho viviente que me cruce por la calle.


----------



## ponzi (21 Ene 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Y si no lo venden, pues hambre no pasaremos por lo menos comeremos pescado.
> 
> *Nota mental: Fomentar el consumo de rodaballos, langostinos y salmones entre todo bicho viviente que me cruce por la calle.



jajaja Si quiebran no se donde meteré tanto pescado .Lo bueno es que no solo dependen del mercado español asi que pueden compensar las ventas entre los diferentes paises.


----------



## ponzi (21 Ene 2013)

ikergutierrez dijo:


> Hasta que punto tiene sentido invertir en otras burbujas extranjeras, para que vuelva a suceder en otra parte lo que ahora tenemos que padecer aqui?
> 
> Mexico, Brasil... no seria mas logico invertir en empresas mas cercanas, de las que notemos su influencia??
> 
> A la larga, que es mas rentable, incluso economicamente??



Lo más sensato es invertir en empresas cercanas que vendan en países lejanos. Ej : Ibe, PT,Mota,Pescanova,Tef,Bmw...


----------



## Pepitoria (21 Ene 2013)

¿hasta qué hora están los futuros usanos?

gracias


----------



## ponzi (21 Ene 2013)

............


----------



## Pepitoria (21 Ene 2013)

Que empacho...

Apple estaría preparando tres nuevos iPhones para 2013, según un diario taiwanés - elEconomista.es


----------



## ponzi (21 Ene 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Que empacho...
> 
> Apple estaría preparando tres nuevos iPhones para 2013, según un diario taiwanés - elEconomista.es



Grenblatt y Pat dorsey explican muy bien modelos de negocio parecidos al de Apple.Cuando una empresa gana tanto y con margenes tan altos y en un momento concreto de su historia lo logico es que ese modelo de negocio atraiga a la competencia y que esos margenes en un futuro se vean reducidos.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (21 Ene 2013)

Ojo, que he encontrado una shurmana portugesa con un P/S de 0.03. LOLAZO!

https://www.unience.com/product/LIS/SCOAE/financials

Y muchas de las que se han hablado por aqui, sobre todo por ponzi, subiendo un 6%...

https://www.unience.com/product/MCE/NEA
https://www.unience.com/product/MCE/MCM
https://www.unience.com/product/MCE/TVX


----------



## LÁNGARO (21 Ene 2013)

por fin sabremos TODA la verdad sobre las cuentas del PP
europa - Rajoy anuncia una auditoría externa de las cuentas del PP - 21/01/13 en Infomercados


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (21 Ene 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> por fin sabremos TODA la verdad sobre las cuentas del PP
> europa - Rajoy anuncia una auditoría externa de las cuentas del PP - 21/01/13 en Infomercados



¿Harán un test de strest como a la banca patría?


----------



## Creditopropulsado (21 Ene 2013)

Os dejo una que es comentada por muchos fondos/inversores value...

https://www.unience.com/product/ATH/OPAP/financials

Ojito que el que avisa no es traidor...

OPAP SA: Why Investors Shouldn't Write Off The Greek Gambling Monopoly - Seeking Alpha


----------



## ponzi (21 Ene 2013)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Ojo, que he encontrado una shurmana portugesa con un P/S de 0.03. LOLAZO!
> 
> https://www.unience.com/product/LIS/SCOAE/financials
> 
> ...



Mi favorita es la de papel de fumar (miquel y costa) ,para el madmax sera un buen negocio.Correa la tengo pendiente de mirar y Tavex esta muy barata pero creo que no esta muy internacionalizada.Me apunto Lolazo para mirarla


----------



## ponzi (21 Ene 2013)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Os dejo una que es comentada por muchos fondos/inversores value...
> 
> https://www.unience.com/product/ATH/OPAP/financials
> 
> ...



Oju de donde has sacado semejante joya??Que son casinos griegos no?Mira el cash flow de inversion y financiacion de 2011,que ha pasado?Ya tengo hasta banda sonora para el casino


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_F-v8OPJ7lU&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (21 Ene 2013)

Mantengo mis TRE, con STOP subido a 38. Veamos si sigue para arriba o qué...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Ene 2013)

El hilo se esta llenando de fundamentalistas....... :ouch:


----------



## Felix (21 Ene 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> El hilo se esta llenando de fundamentalistas....... :ouch:



Esto con Borne no pasaba, con la tecnologia viviamos mejor y los hungaros... ay los hungaros!


----------



## LÁNGARO (21 Ene 2013)

yo fundamentalmente espero que baje.


----------



## FranR (21 Ene 2013)




----------



## Hannibal (21 Ene 2013)

A ver si es verdad que baja, que llevo fuera ya un par de semanas y tengo mono de entrar cuando no sea un suicido


----------



## paulistano (21 Ene 2013)

Soltadas 5.000 gamesas a 2,015.....

Nos quedamos con 10.000 a ver que pasa.

5.000 más se soltarían a a nada que suba esto un poco hoy


----------



## Janus (21 Ene 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Soltadas 5.000 gamesas a 2,015.....
> 
> Nos quedamos con 10.000 a ver que pasa.
> 
> 5.000 más se soltarían a a nada que suba esto un poco hoy



Hereje ...........................


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (21 Ene 2013)

Paso de esperar. Vendo las TRE a 38.65. Le saco un 11% mas los dividendos. Ya hemos hecho el més.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (21 Ene 2013)

Traidores, no vendáis ahora que los la prohibición de cortos acaba el 31


----------



## LÁNGARO (21 Ene 2013)

yo me cague con TR pero debería pasar de 39, y mas con los 2 contratos nuevos.


----------



## FranR (21 Ene 2013)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Traidores, no vendáis ahora que los la prohibición de cortos acaba el 31




Pero si las están soltando para que usted pueda elegir mejor cueles quiere ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Ene 2013)




----------



## Pepitoria (21 Ene 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> El hilo se esta llenando de fundamentalistas....... :ouch:


----------



## Creditopropulsado (21 Ene 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Oju de donde has sacado semejante joya??Que son casinos griegos no?Mira el cash flow de inversion y financiacion de 2011,que ha pasado?Ya tengo hasta banda sonora para el casino
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_F-v8OPJ7lU&feature=youtube_gdata_player



De está estan hablando muchos Value. Además de Seeking Alpha, al menos se la he escuchado a un value Italiano.

Rentabilidades	Rentabilidades - media de 5 años	
ROA	41,93%	ROA	50,23%	
ROE	67,77%	ROE	92,04%	
ROI 51,49%	ROI 77,88%	

ROE... teniendo en cuenta que la compras con un P/B de 2,33; tienes un ROE medio de...

39,50%.


----------



## ponzi (21 Ene 2013)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> De está estan hablando muchos Value. Además de Seeking Alpha, al menos se la he escuchado a un value Italiano.
> 
> Rentabilidades	Rentabilidades - media de 5 años
> ROA	41,93%	ROA	50,23%
> ...



Tiene buenos numeros pero y si grecia sale euro?Y en un pais deprimido hasta que punto la gente se va a jugar los cuartos en un casino?Operan solo en grecia?


----------



## Creditopropulsado (21 Ene 2013)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> De está estan hablando muchos Value. Además de Seeking Alpha, al menos se la he escuchado a un value Italiano.
> 
> Rentabilidades	Rentabilidades - media de 5 años
> ROA	41,93%	ROA	50,23%
> ...



Y con dividendos de 10%.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (21 Ene 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Tiene buenos numeros pero y si grecia sale euro?Y en un pais deprimido hasta que punto la gente se va a jugar los cuartos en un casino?Operan solo en grecia?



Macho, es una empresa con ROE 100%, LOL!!!!


Desde luego que puede petar, pero al final, como KPN están como estaba mota hace 2 años... Son PERS de menos de 5...


----------



## tarrito (21 Ene 2013)

Lo último en Gin Tonics: Infugintonic - elEconomista.es

tienen hasta el sabor "Sueño Andalusí" ... esta gente nos lee


----------



## ponzi (21 Ene 2013)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Macho, es una empresa con ROE 100%, LOL!!!!
> 
> 
> Desde luego que puede petar, pero al final, como KPN están como estaba mota hace 2 años... Son PERS de menos de 5...




http://investing.businessweek.com/r...aset=incomeStatement&period=Q&currency=native 

Desde luego es una compra clara.Lo unico que me mosquea es la caida libre que tienen sus ventas y su cash flow de operaciones aunque tambien es verdad que los beneficios han caido menos que sus ingresos.Solo operan en grecia??


http://www.opap.gr/en/web/guest/corporate


----------



## J-Z (21 Ene 2013)

Fundamentalistas comprando en máximos, vais a comer guano a paladas


----------



## ponzi (21 Ene 2013)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Macho, es una empresa con ROE 100%, LOL!!!!
> 
> 
> Desde luego que puede petar, pero al final, como KPN están como estaba mota hace 2 años... Son PERS de menos de 5...



En grecia tienes una embotelladora de cocacola


http://investing.businessweek.com/research/stocks/financials/financials.asp?ticker=EEEK:GA


----------



## ponzi (21 Ene 2013)

j-z dijo:


> Fundamentalistas comprando en máximos, vais a comer guano a paladas



Mira donde esta pescanova y PT


----------



## Tonto Simon (21 Ene 2013)

> Iniciado por j-z Ver Mensaje
> 
> Fundamentalistas comprando en máximos, vais a comer guano a paladas
> 
> ...



Y donde estan ahora Dia, Inditex y Grifolsienso:


----------



## Pepitoria (21 Ene 2013)

Juan Roig crea Lanzadera, un vivero para ayudar y financiar a emprendedores - elEconomista.es


----------



## jopitxujo (21 Ene 2013)

Aprovecho este hilo para presentarme, sigo el foro desde hace algún tiempo y este hilo especialmente ya que ando metido en bolsa desde hace algún tiempecillo.

Digamos que mi nivel no es comparable al que he podido apreciar en los foreros que os prodigais por aquí. Espero poder aprender algo.


----------



## FranR (21 Ene 2013)

jopitxujo dijo:


> Aprovecho este hilo para presentarme, sigo el foro desde hace algún tiempo y este hilo especialmente ya que ando metido en bolsa desde hace algún tiempecillo.
> 
> Digamos que mi nivel no es comparable al que he podido apreciar en los foreros que os prodigais por aquí. Espero poder aprender algo.



Wellcome, ahora tiene que pasar la prueba de nivel:

1. Postee una boobs
2. Gin tonis o Kalimotxo?
3. Le gustan los BMW?


----------



## jopitxujo (21 Ene 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Wellcome, ahora tiene que pasar la prueba de nivel:
> 
> 1. Postee una boobs
> 2. Gin tonis o Kalimotxo?
> 3. Le gustan los BMW?




1.










2. Cerveza.
3. Gustar me gustan pero no me veo con uno, me iría mas un Audi ¿es esto una herejía?ienso:


----------



## tarrito (21 Ene 2013)

1. Tiene buen gusto artístico, Gauguin y tal pero como que noooo (Necesita mejorar)

2. Mínimo tiene que ser una cerveza premium ... si le echa unas bayas de enebro, unos granos de pimienta rosa, una ramita de canela y otra de vainilla, mejor que mejor :: 

3. Aquí no opino porque se puede havé 1 follón.

Conclusión: 4'5 pelao ... aprueba pero necesita mejorar ienso:


Bienvenid@ y tal


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (21 Ene 2013)

jopitxujo dijo:


> Aprovecho este hilo para presentarme, sigo el foro desde hace algún tiempo y este hilo especialmente ya que ando metido en bolsa desde hace algún tiempecillo.
> 
> Digamos que mi nivel no es comparable al que he podido apreciar en los foreros que os prodigais por aquí. Espero poder aprender algo.




también le mola la montaña...tiene el Gavia el el avatar. Buen gusto.


----------



## J-Z (21 Ene 2013)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> Y donde estan ahora Dia, Inditex y Grifolsienso:



Tb el ibex no ha bajado, SP y DAX en máximos y tal :bla:

El horno está quemándose ya de lo lleno que está ehhh

El CESAR (leoncio) ya ha decidido: :abajo:


----------



## jopitxujo (21 Ene 2013)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> también le mola la montaña...tiene el Gavia el el avatar. Buen gusto.




Realmente es el Stelvio.


----------



## jopitxujo (21 Ene 2013)

1. A ver si con esto mejora algo.

[URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/685/tetas1.jpg/] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL]


[URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/11/tetas2e.jpg/] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL]


En cuanto a las cervezas intento probar diferentes; alguna Leffe, Chimay...
Y tengo un Focus ¿qué quereis? Si me ayudais a ganar un poco de pasta...


----------



## bertok (21 Ene 2013)

Os recomiendo el tramo 04'55'' - 21'40''.

The whole thing is just laughable ::::::

[YOUTUBE]sUBJs28u5Ek[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ponzi (22 Ene 2013)

jopitxujo dijo:


> Aprovecho este hilo para presentarme, sigo el foro desde hace algún tiempo y este hilo especialmente ya que ando metido en bolsa desde hace algún tiempecillo.
> 
> Digamos que mi nivel no es comparable al que he podido apreciar en los foreros que os prodigais por aquí. Espero poder aprender algo.



Antes de adentrarte en las fauces de la bestia recapacita bien . Esto de la bolsa es como Hotel California,en una noche oscura y desamparada un joven conducia por una carretera angosta y solitoria mas al final del camino tan solo un hostal vio iluminado. Lleno de alegria las puertas cruzo a toda prisa sin leer el letrero de la entrada. Mas allí una joven misteriosa encontro y sin saber si en el cielo o en el infierno se encontraba a toda prisa corrio tratando de alcanzar la salida mas de allí nunca salio.



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qgyfn_eHfoo&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Bienvenido  eso si en este mundillo quien entra no sale


----------



## ponzi (22 Ene 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> El hilo se esta llenando de fundamentalistas....... :ouch:











FranR dijo:


>











Pepitoria dijo:


>




Quien se atreve a cruzar la puerta ya no le dejamos volver a salir...son nuestras costumbres  Es como un agujero negro entre el espacio y el tiempo


----------



## Creditopropulsado (22 Ene 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Quien se atreve a cruzar la puerta ya no le dejamos volver a salir...son nuestras costumbres  Es como un agujero negro entre el espacio y el tiempo



Vete apuntandote unas de estas ponzi...

Bestinver lleva una posi mayoritaria... jurjurjur...


----------



## Pepitoria (22 Ene 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Quien se atreve a cruzar la puerta ya no le dejamos volver a salir...son nuestras costumbres  Es como un agujero negro entre el espacio y el tiempo



Ya verás,....ya verás 

Cuando pase un tiempo...Google...fundamentalistas...burbuja


----------



## Accusatio Manifesta (22 Ene 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Hereje ...........................



Habíamos quedado en que había tres posibilidades con GAM:
i) +100%
ii) +300%
iii) +700%

In the name of love.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Ene 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿4.5 aprobado? WTF!!!!!!


----------



## peseteuro (22 Ene 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Ya verás,....ya verás
> 
> Cuando pase un tiempo...Google...fundamentalistas...burbuja



Pero hay que darle un margen de tiempo a que terminen de lanzar el Google Bank y todo searcher invierta sus ahorros y catacrak ::

Google Bank y Apple Bank destronarán a los bancos tradicionales en pocos años


----------



## Tonto Simon (22 Ene 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Mira donde esta pescanova y PT





Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿4.5 aprobado? WTF!!!!!!



Es que es de la ultima reforma de la LOGSE::


----------



## Tonto Simon (22 Ene 2013)

j-z dijo:


> Tb el ibex no ha bajado, SP y DAX en máximos y tal :bla:
> 
> El horno está quemándose ya de lo lleno que está ehhh
> 
> El CESAR (leoncio) ya ha decidido: :abajo:



Comorrr:8: Pero si aun huele a chamusquina de la ultima bajada al infierno este veranito. Aunque le doy la razon en que no es el mejor momento para posicionarse largo. Mas bien de ir mirando candidatos.


----------



## LÁNGARO (22 Ene 2013)

pronostico para hoy????? empezaran las "fundamentales" bajadas


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (22 Ene 2013)

Montoro, HDGP, que te comes el 37% de mis plusvis de ayer, que trabajo para tí, para los putos sobres.:´´(

Buenos dias.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (22 Ene 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> pronostico para hoy????? empezaran las "fundamentales" bajadas



Queda una miaja. Paciencia, no hay otra ciencia.


----------



## LOLO08 (22 Ene 2013)

Me uno al club de los pescantines. *Fundamentalmente *espero que las pesacanovas suban a 20 e.


----------



## LOLO08 (22 Ene 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> pronostico para hoy????? empezaran las "fundamentales" bajadas



Lang...tu ya sabes que yo voy a largo, confio en los 9000 ibexianos...pan para mi, hambre para ti???8:


----------



## peseteuro (22 Ene 2013)

A ver si confirmamos ese doble techo en el Ibex y nos vamos palhueco del 8200


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Ene 2013)

quedaran los cuerpos de los gaceleridos para alimento de los buitres :fiufiu:

el apocalipsis de amor se acerca y la guerra tambien :ouch:


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Ene 2013)

si sale reelegido netanyahu ya podemos descontar un ataque contra el programa nucelar irani :ouch:

y los iranies ya enviaron a parte de su flota a aguas internacionales , se preparan para atacar el trafico maritimo :ouch:


----------



## juanfer (22 Ene 2013)

Buenas parece que ya viene la esperada bajada, al menos en el DAX.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (22 Ene 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> si sale reelegido netanyahu ya podemos descontar un ataque contra el programa nucelar irani :ouch:
> 
> y los iranies ya enviaron a parte de su flota a aguas internacionales , se preparan para atacar el trafico maritimo :ouch:



¿No escuchastes las palabras de paz y amor para todos los hombres desde la casa blanca?


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Ene 2013)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> ¿No escuchastes las palabras de paz y amor para todos los hombres desde la casa blanca?



si :S

negron cabron :ouch:

las elecciones en israel son una especie de referendum :fiufiu:


----------



## pollastre (22 Ene 2013)

Uf.... para que luego digan que los leoncios nunca pierden pasta.

Ese pobre hombre, el del Jueves pasado 17.... puf, me ha dolido hasta a mí, y eso que estaba fuera.


----------



## juanfer (22 Ene 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Uf.... para que luego digan que los leoncios nunca pierden pasta.
> 
> Ese pobre hombre, el del Jueves pasado 17.... puf, me ha dolido hasta a mí, y eso que estaba fuera.



Señor Pollastre, ¿como va hoy el DAX? 

Porque he visto dos velas, falta analizar el volumen, pero parece que estamos cerrando el gap de diciembre.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Ene 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Uf.... para que luego digan que los leoncios nunca pierden pasta.
> 
> Ese pobre hombre, el del Jueves pasado 17.... puf, me ha dolido hasta a mí, y eso que estaba fuera.




A-ver-a-ver de que está hablando:

: Vela desvirgante!!! Se merece un Pandoro-Dance!

[YOUTUBE]Emd5K8Sphu4[/YOUTUBE]


Y usted....¿ya para el bar? ::


----------



## pollastre (22 Ene 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Señor Pollastre, ¿como va hoy el DAX?
> 
> Porque he visto dos velas, falta analizar el volumen, pero parece que estamos cerrando el gap de diciembre.





De momento el que se posicionó el Jueves pasado tira la toalla. 

Tenemos a otro en la zona del 766x. Veamos ahora qué es lo que hace...

Si yo estuviera en su lugar estaría "pelín" inquieto.


----------



## FranR (22 Ene 2013)

Siguiente punto dolor: 8.592 (c)


----------



## FranR (22 Ene 2013)

En ese punto el elefante se pone el tutú....


----------



## pollastre (22 Ene 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> A-ver-a-ver de que está hablando:
> 
> : Vela desvirgante!!! Se merece un Pandoro-Dance!
> 
> ...




No se me ansíe, que le veo muy tempranero ::

Yo estaba fuera, y sigo fuera... movimientos de -1500 netos, puesssss como que me quedan "ligeramente" grandes


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Ene 2013)

el objetivo del doble suelo en el ibex esta requetecumplido y con yapa , tambien el objetivo del lateral en forma de triangulo esta cumplido , asi que solo queda bajar 

para humilde servidor el sp500 tiene un doble techo , apenas a superado el anterior maximo y eso es aun compatible con un doble techo :fiufiu:


----------



## pollastre (22 Ene 2013)

Hay defensa en el 766x, pero la riada viene tan fuerte que.... no sé, no sé.


----------



## Pepitoria (22 Ene 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> A-ver-a-ver de que está hablando:
> 
> : Vela desvirgante!!! Se merece un Pandoro-Dance!
> 
> ...


----------



## bertok (22 Ene 2013)

La hostia del DAX es interesante ....

El culibex se aferra como puede al nivel actual.


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Ene 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Hay defensa en el 766x, pero la riada viene tan fuerte que.... no sé, no sé.



apague los sistemah IA y abandone toda esperanza :fiufiu:


----------



## pollastre (22 Ene 2013)

Todos los posicionamientos [largos] de lo que llevamos de Enero, hala, al carajo.

Arrasados, parece la escena del napalm en Apocalypse Now, no queda ni Cristian ::::


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Ene 2013)

se les advirtio gaceleridos , vuestra falta de humildad sera ahora castigada :no:


la operacion de castigo esta en marcha :Aplauso:


----------



## caida libre (22 Ene 2013)

-------------------


----------



## FranR (22 Ene 2013)

Wait Maese

IBEX: Nivel tutú metido volumen, últimos cartuchos para aguantar.



SECOND ROUND: A tocar y ver si lo defienden con fuerza o se dejan ir.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Ene 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> No se me ansíe, que le veo muy tempranero ::
> 
> Yo estaba fuera, y sigo fuera... movimientos de -1500 netos, puesssss como que me quedan "ligeramente" grandes



[YOUTUBE]pBUIsIh-1kc[/YOUTUBE]



:XX: :XX: :XX: :XX: :XX: :XX: :XX: :XX: :XX: :XX: :XX: :XX: :XX:


----------



## bertok (22 Ene 2013)

Tengo activada la señal de cortos en el culibex. Pena no poder abrirlos.

Vamos a DAX.


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Ene 2013)

Primero iremos a por el gap luego a por los 5300 y finalmente los 17k :no:


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Ene 2013)

es que no estais a lo que debeis estar ejpertitos :rolleye:


----------



## pollastre (22 Ene 2013)

Está en pérdidas ahora mismo, o como mucho cerca de neutral. Este es su primer nivel de inyección de volumen y por lo tanto su última línea de defensa. 

Como le den un soplido... adiê pirulê





FranR dijo:


> Wait Maese
> 
> IBEX: Nivel tutú metido volumen, últimos cartuchos para aguantar.
> 
> ...


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Ene 2013)

tenemos muchos gaps por cerrar , el del eurostoxx en los 2550 por ejemplo :baba:

o el 8160-8280 ibex :Baile:


----------



## FranR (22 Ene 2013)

Segundo asalto salvado......con mucha menos artilleria

El tercero es el definitivo....100 puntos de sutura ibexi_anos.


----------



## credulo (22 Ene 2013)

Ya estoy en total liquidez, he vendido mis TRE con una buena subida pero poquita carga. También he vendido unas TEF de la vergüenza que me quedaban por ahí...

Ahora ya, si quieren, lo pueden tirar todo.


----------



## Pepitoria (22 Ene 2013)

La CE asume que España no ha cumplido con el objetivo de déficit de 2012 - elEconomista.es


----------



## bertok (22 Ene 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> Primero iremos a por el gap luego a por los 5300 y finalmente los 17k :no:



El siguiente techo de ciclo primario alcista estará por encima de los 22000. Lo digo en serio.


----------



## Hannibal (22 Ene 2013)

Después de leer el examen al nuevo me doy cuenta de que he escrito alguna vez por aqui sin presentarme siquiera  eso sí, ya les aviso que con mis ingresos ni BMW ni gintonics )

Ya sé que el jato es visto con malos ojos por aqui en líneas generales, pero debo decir que yo también esperaba la bajada y se ha hecho de rogar, pero ya está aqui. Porque a poco que se vean los indicadores estaba claro que había sobrecompra y tenía que ajustar; pero es que además estoy convencido como el jato de que la fase bajista no ha hecho más que empezar...

Por cierto, qué programas usais para las gráficas? Yo uso las de r4 y me valen de sobra para mis necesidades, pero quiero ampliar conocimientos


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Ene 2013)

teniendo a la jran bajista a unos 300 pipos aprox hay que ser muy huevon para comprar ::


----------



## Krim (22 Ene 2013)

Pues yo voy a ser el porculero y voy a tratar de posicionarme en PRISA a 0.3...


----------



## FranR (22 Ene 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> Después de leer el examen al nuevo me doy cuenta de que he escrito alguna vez por aqui sin presentarme siquiera  eso sí, ya les aviso que con mis ingresos ni BMW ni gintonics )
> 
> Ya sé que el jato es visto con malos ojos por aqui en líneas generales, pero debo decir que yo también esperaba la bajada y se ha hecho de rogar, pero ya está aqui. Porque a poco que se vean los indicadores estaba claro que había sobrecompra y tenía que ajustar; pero es que además estoy convencido como el jato de que la fase bajista no ha hecho más que empezar...
> 
> Por cierto,* qué programas usais para las gráficas?* Yo uso las de r4 y me valen de sobra para mis necesidades, pero quiero ampliar conocimientos



PRT, se le puede poner colores y no es tan simple como el Paint.


Tiene muchas posibilidades.

https://www.prorealtime.com/es/library


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (22 Ene 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Tengo activada la señal de cortos en el culibex. Pena no poder abrirlos.
> 
> Vamos a DAX.



.
¿Vía ETFs no lo ves?

Los ETF inversos se pueden comprar sin restricciones. Otra cosa es que te gusten más o menos.


----------



## pollastre (22 Ene 2013)

Está esto como para arriesgarse a sacar los hocicos....


----------



## Pepitoria (22 Ene 2013)

Kempin: "Ballmer no es un gran CEO, es un cero a la izquiera en Microsoft" - elEconomista.es


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (22 Ene 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Está esto como para arriesgarse a sacar los hocicos....



.
maese, de mientras échele un vistazo a esto, los de Audi han decidido que cada A merece su S, y su V8, para que nadie se quede con las ganas:


----------



## pollastre (22 Ene 2013)

Ví los reports el mismo día en que se presentó en Detroit'13 ... precisamente intenté enseñarselo al Señol Chinazo para que viera lo que es un buen coche, pero no tuve suerte y no conseguí "engancharle" aquel día...

Soluciona uno de los problemas del RS5, que es el hecho de ser un 3 puertas (difícil de justificarlo ante tu pareja :cook: ) y estéticamente me parece un acierto.



Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> maese, de mientras échele un vistazo a esto, los de Audi han decidido que cada A merece su S, y su V8, para que nadie se quede con las ganas:


----------



## bertok (22 Ene 2013)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> ¿Vía ETFs no lo ves?
> 
> Los ETF inversos se pueden comprar sin restricciones. Otra cosa es que te gusten más o menos.



No sabía que se podían operar, pero no me gustan.

De todas formas estoy en modo value investment y robaperas muy de vez en cuando


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (22 Ene 2013)

bertok dijo:


> No sabía que se podían operar, pero no me gustan.
> 
> De todas formas estoy en modo value investment y robaperas muy de vez en cuando



.
Veo los de Lyxor que lleva ing y, desde luego, están cotizando.

Supongo que el problema que les ves es de volumen de contratación, ¿no?

El inverso tiene menos del 10% de volumen del normal, que tampoco es para tirar cohetes.


----------



## juanfer (22 Ene 2013)

Volvemos a los 77xx en el DAX, preparense para la segunda bajada.


----------



## LÁNGARO (22 Ene 2013)

al final cerramos en verde, pero yo tengo FED


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (22 Ene 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Ví los reports el mismo día en que se presentó en Detroit'13 ... precisamente intenté enseñarselo al Señol Chinazo para que viera lo que es un buen coche, pero no tuve suerte y no conseguí "engancharle" aquel día...
> 
> Soluciona uno de los problemas del RS5, que es el hecho de ser un 3 puertas (difícil de justificarlo ante tu pareja :cook: ) y estéticamente me parece un acierto.



.
A mi me parece el Audi más conseguido ahora mismo, y uno de los mejores coches que se puede comprar por ese precio. 

Hasta se lo puedes "vender" a la parienta como un buen coche familiar.


----------



## Hannibal (22 Ene 2013)

FranR dijo:


> PRT, se le puede poner colores y no es tan simple como el Paint.
> 
> 
> Tiene muchas posibilidades.
> ...



Ahí quedan mis thanks


----------



## juanfer (22 Ene 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> al final cerramos en verde, pero yo tengo FED



Vamos a ver si ha sido un rebote o se confirma, la bajada, parece que en el DAX el volumen acompaña la bajada.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Ene 2013)

Vamos maricas!!!!


[YOUTUBE]2Tt92yu-t00[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (22 Ene 2013)

Dios yo con estos pelos y poco tiempo y se produce un ataque taliban pro audi. 

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.

Señor llevame pronto.

Otro golf tuneao NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.

En el dax hay marcha marcha. Mr.P no necesitara usted al GC hoy.

PD: audi>Dacia
PD: audi<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<BMW


----------



## pollastre (22 Ene 2013)

Vamos, vamos, Señol Chinazo.... no dramatice, que le va a Ud. la tragicomedia griega una barbaridad ::

Sea honesto y reconozca que eso es un pedazo de señor carro..... es difícil bordarlo más.





chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Dios yo con estos pelos y poco tiempo y se produce un ataque taliban pro audi.
> 
> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.
> 
> ...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Ene 2013)

Un _must read_

_Por otro lado España instaló más potencia fotovoltaica en 2008 que todo el resto del mundo, con unas primas escandalosas, y al igual que con los AVE's, los aeropuertos y similares burbujas, ahora lo estamos pagando y muy caro; todo ello por la impecable "gestión" de nuestros gobernantes que son muy eficientes llenando el bolsillo de la oligarquía que luego, como contrapartida, tiene a bien buscarles un magnífico sillón en uno o varios de sus consejos de administración para que no les falte una jubilación "de oro" en pago a los múltiples favores recibidos, algunos disfrazados de "ecológicos"

Evidentemente, si el gobierno de España se interesase verdaderamente por el bienestar de sus ciudadanos y no por los beneficios y "pelotazos" de la oligarquía, el modelo a seguir, en el siguiente paso de la aplicación de las energía renovables, sería regular el autoconsumo o la producción por particulares y pequeñas cooperativas de producción que es exactamente el modelo seguido en Alemania, donde del orden del 65% de toda la energía eléctrica de origen renovable proviene de particulares y pequeñas cooperativas, mientras en España son una exigua minoría; y ha sido esta estrategia alemana lo que ha permitido que la población asuma unos costes de generación algo más caros por el uso de energía renovables, mientras que en España, como se está viendo, ni siquiera es necesario ese esfuerzo extra, pues tenemos una inmensa riqueza natural, nuestra gran irradiación solar, en mucha mayor cuantía que los alemanes, pero ya sabemos que el mayor problema de nuestro país es la "casta", y el efecto devastador de su gestión, y que no me hablen de "mecanismos" externos o de problemas energéticos "de fondo" para justificar lo que es una gestión parasitaria y profundamente destructiva para el bien común


Read more: La llegada del Autoconsumo Eléctrico Fotovoltaico | Historia-Economía-Filosofía_


----------



## James Bond (22 Ene 2013)

Un consejo comprar acciones de AMD, están cerca del mínimo historio de los últimos 5 años (2,46$).

Ya lo dije en 2011 cuando se metieron el ostiazo a 4$ para luego en cuestión de 4 o 5 meses estar a 8$. Saque un buen pico de aquella jugada y tiene pinta de volver a repetirse.

Saludos.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Ene 2013)

James Bond dijo:


> Un consejo comprar acciones de AMD, *están cerca del mínimo historio de los últimos 5 años (2,46$).*
> 
> Ya lo dije en 2011 cuando se metieron el ostiazo a 4$ para luego en cuestión de 4 o 5 meses estar a 8$. Saque un buen pico de aquella jugada y tiene pinta de volver a repetirse.
> 
> Saludos.




What do you smoke matherfuckah? :no: :no: :fiufiu: :fiufiu: ::

_*Range	2.43 - 2.68
52 week	1.81 - 8.35
Open	2.65
Vol / Avg.	0.00/21.97M
Mkt cap	1.75B
P/E -
*_

Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.: NYSE:AMD quotes & news - Google Finance

Cerca-cerca no está, ¿no? Casi +30% por encima....


----------



## Hannibal (22 Ene 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> What do you smoke matherfuckah? :no: :no: :fiufiu: :fiufiu: ::
> 
> _*Range	2.43 - 2.68
> 52 week	1.81 - 8.35
> ...



Déjale, seguro que es _fundamentalista_ :XX:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (22 Ene 2013)

James Bond dijo:


> Un consejo comprar acciones de AMD, están cerca del mínimo historio de los últimos 5 años (2,46$).
> 
> Ya lo dije en 2011 cuando se metieron el ostiazo a 4$ para luego en cuestión de 4 o 5 meses estar a 8$. Saque un buen pico de aquella jugada y tiene pinta de volver a repetirse.
> 
> Saludos.



Yo no entiendo mucho...pero tiene una pinta horrible.


----------



## Tonto Simon (22 Ene 2013)

James Bond dijo:


> Un consejo comprar acciones de AMD, están cerca del mínimo historio de los últimos 5 años (2,46$).
> 
> Ya lo dije en 2011 cuando se metieron el ostiazo a 4$ para luego en cuestión de 4 o 5 meses estar a 8$. Saque un buen pico de aquella jugada y tiene pinta de volver a repetirse.
> 
> Saludos.



¿Puedes ofrecernos algo mas que tu intuicion?:rolleye:


----------



## Tonto Simon (22 Ene 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> Déjale, seguro que es _fundamentalista_ :XX:



Un fundamentalista huiria de AMD hasta con los calzones quitaos::


----------



## James Bond (22 Ene 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> What do you smoke matherfuckah? :no: :no: :fiufiu: :fiufiu: ::
> 
> _*Range	2.43 - 2.68
> 52 week	1.81 - 8.35
> ...



A medio/largo plazo tiene mucho recorrido, avisados estáis, cuando en un par de meses estén a 5$ ya me pasaré por aquí. 

Y si es mi intuición porque esto no deja de ser un casino.

Saludos.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Ene 2013)

Vamos a ver, AMD dió su platita comprando sobre los 2$, ahora toca esperar a ver que hace. Yo pienso que los 2,2x los toca, y ya veremos que hace ahí....


----------



## Tonto Simon (22 Ene 2013)

James Bond dijo:


> A medio/largo plazo tiene mucho recorrido, avisados estáis, cuando en un par de meses estén a 5$ ya me pasaré por aquí.
> 
> Y si es mi intuición porque esto no deja de ser un casino.
> 
> Saludos.



Mi intuicion tambien me dice que costara el doble en poco tiempo, pero yo es que a mi intucion no le dejo jugarse mis cuartos. Suerte de todos modos


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Ene 2013)

James Bond dijo:


> A medio/largo plazo tiene mucho recorrido, avisados estáis, cuando en un par de meses estén a 5$ ya me pasaré por aquí.
> 
> Y si es mi intuición porque esto no deja de ser un casino.
> 
> Saludos.



Imaginemos que tengo 10k€. Hagamos paper-trading:

a) ¿Con cuanto entro?
b) ¿Precio de entada 2.46?
c) ¿Stop Loss o eso es de maricones?
d) [edited] La salida ya la ha comentado 5$



Lo que usted diga lo meto en el PRT como papertrading.


Y ya por curiosidad, ¿a cuanto las lleva usted? o


----------



## FranR (22 Ene 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Vamos maricas!!!!




Que sabra ustec de videos maricas


[YOUTUBE]BBsq1tE--1Q[/YOUTUBE]


Ojo que la visualización produce desmasculinización severa.

La escena de la encerrona en el baño.... :XX:


VAAAAMOOOSS MARICASSS


----------



## James Bond (22 Ene 2013)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> Mi intuicion tambien me dice que costara el doble en poco tiempo, pero yo es que a mi intucion no le dejo jugarse mis cuartos. Suerte de todos modos



Yo esperare a ver la apertura de esta tarde, pero es siempre lo mismo, burbujas y más burbujas.

Es como cuando el Santander o el BBVA baja cerca de los 4€, negocio seguro.

.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Ene 2013)

maldito mamón!!!!!


:XX: :XX: :XX: :XX: :XX: :XX:


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (22 Ene 2013)

chinito, que BMW también sabe hacer muy buenos coches:











:: :: ::









chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Dios yo con estos pelos y poco tiempo y se produce un ataque taliban pro audi.
> 
> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.
> 
> ...


----------



## bertok (22 Ene 2013)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> Veo los de Lyxor que lleva ing y, desde luego, están cotizando.
> 
> Supongo que el problema que les ves es de volumen de contratación, ¿no?
> ...



Me ha llegado un mail de ING en el sentido de que las ganancias de los ETFs en periodos menores a 1 año, tributarán al IRPF.

Otro producto menos a usar.


----------



## bertok (22 Ene 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Vamos a ver, AMD dió su platita comprando sobre los 2$, ahora toca esperar a ver que hace. Yo pienso que los 2,2x los toca, y ya veremos que hace ahí....



.............. desaparecer. :fiufiu:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Ene 2013)

Algorithm tuned.

Toca papeleo.

FranR.....:8:





[YOUTUBE]RgKqxLAhRKE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ajetreo (22 Ene 2013)

Saludos a tod@s

Estoy totalmente desconectada
Pido que algun alma aritativa me ponga al día 

IBEX: ¿Estamos en techo, nos vamos para abajo?

Llego a tiempo para algo... Grifols pescanova, MC....

SP500. Vamos p'abajo o seguirá subiendo

Compro Cocacola y GE para largo

Janus... alguna de las suyas está cocidita a punto de ñam ñam

y FranR por que ya no puedo entrar en su blog...snifff yo era seguidora habitual...

Les voy siguiendo cuando puedo pero ahora estoy muy enredada, además de ajetreada


----------



## James Bond (22 Ene 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Imaginemos que tengo 10k€. Hagamos paper-trading:
> 
> a) ¿Con cuanto entro?
> b) ¿Precio de entada 2.46?
> ...



Las compre a 2,43$, stop loss 2,3$.


De todas formas siempre juego a medio/largo plazo no tengo prisa, el dinero que invierto no me urge.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (22 Ene 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Me ha llegado un mail de ING en el sentido de que las ganancias de los ETFs en periodos menores a 1 año, tributarán al IRPF.
> 
> Otro producto menos a usar.



Las de los ETF's y cualquier acción ¿No? Gracias a Montoro.


----------



## Tonto Simon (22 Ene 2013)

James Bond dijo:


> Las compre a 2,43$, stop loss 2,3$.
> 
> 
> De todas formas siempre juego a medio/largo plazo no tengo prisa, el dinero que invierto no me urge.



No soy nadie para aconsejar nada, pero si quiere revalorizaciones rapidas y con algo mas de fundamento puede probar con RIMM, HPQ, NOK, que son valores muchos mas solidos que AMD, pero es solo una opinion.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Ene 2013)

James Bond dijo:


> Las compre a 2,43$, stop loss 2,3$.
> 
> 
> De todas formas siempre juego a medio/largo plazo no tengo prisa, el dinero que invierto no me urge.



Ok, yo entraré en mi paper trading a mercado, como usted a sugerido y el SL donde usted lo tiene.


Espero que tenga suerte, y ojalá me equivoque ya que creo que el SL se lo van a fockear.... ienso:


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (22 Ene 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Me ha llegado un mail de ING en el sentido de que las ganancias de los ETFs en periodos menores a 1 año, tributarán al IRPF.
> 
> Otro producto menos a usar.



.
Están acorralando a los inversores hacia los Fondos de inversión y (sobre todo) la Deuda Publica.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (22 Ene 2013)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> Están acorralando a los inversores hacia los Fondos de inversión y (sobre todo) la Deuda Publica.



A que te refieres con acorralar?


----------



## jo-ta (22 Ene 2013)

Hola a todos.

Llevo mucho tiempo leyendo este foro pero escribo poco.

El hilo del ibex es de lo mejor que hay.

Gracias a todos por sus grandes aportes.

Quiero empezar a invertir en bolsa, pero cuando sepa un poco más.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (22 Ene 2013)

James Bond dijo:


> A medio/largo plazo tiene mucho recorrido, avisados estáis, cuando en un par de meses estén a 5$ ya me pasaré por aquí.
> 
> Y si es mi intuición porque esto no deja de ser un casino.
> 
> Saludos.



A mi entre AMD e INTEL, me mola mucho mas intel, pero a eones luz...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Ene 2013)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> A que te refieres con acorralar?



Modificar esto:








Ale me largo al puto frío granaíno :S


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (22 Ene 2013)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> A que te refieres con acorralar?




.
Pues si no lo puedes tener en depósitos porque no dan nada, no puedes invertir en bolsa porque te crujen a impuestos, etc ... mucha gente terminará comprando deuda, y una vez que esté en deuda ya has visto tu dinero. Está muy tratado en el foro.


----------



## James Bond (22 Ene 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ok, yo entraré en mi paper trading a mercado, como usted a sugerido y el SL donde usted lo tiene.
> 
> 
> Espero que tenga suerte, y ojalá me equivoque ya que creo que el SL se lo van a fockear.... ienso:



Puede ser que tenga razón y pierda unos euros lo que los 8000 pavos que me dio la última vez no los perderé aunque la acción baje a 2,3$.

Aunque nada mejor que el coche nuevo que me compre gracias al Santander y BBVA

Salu2.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (22 Ene 2013)

jo-ta dijo:


> Hola a todos.
> 
> Llevo mucho tiempo leyendo este foro pero escribo poco.
> 
> ...




Cuando sepas "un poco más" haz "un poco de papertrading".

Y cuando ya sepas "bastante más" y, sobre todo, conozcas tus reacciones ante el mercado, ya si eso vas metiendo pasta.

Saludos


----------



## Creditopropulsado (22 Ene 2013)

https://www.unience.com/product/LIS/IBS/financials

Estas las llevan los de Juan de Mena...


----------



## Creditopropulsado (22 Ene 2013)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> Pues si no lo puedes tener en depósitos porque no dan nada, no puedes invertir en bolsa porque te crujen a impuestos, etc ... mucha gente terminará comprando deuda, y una vez que esté en deuda ya has visto tu dinero. Está muy tratado en el foro.



Ya... eso era lo pensaba que te referías... De todas maneras lo molón es que te puedes salir de ese círculo invirtiendo en otros países, en deuda, sin tener que salir de tu país...

https://www.unience.com/product/Funds/IE00B11XZB05

Este es uno...

Y este otro 

https://www.unience.com/product/Funds/LU0431994986/performance

Hay muchos fondos de estos que son la pera... pero no están disponibles en las sucursales de muchos bancos... :/


----------



## Pepitoria (22 Ene 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Vamos a ver, AMD dió su platita comprando sobre los 2$, ahora toca esperar a ver que hace. Yo pienso que los 2,2x los toca, y ya veremos que hace ahí....



Y los hunde...

Guano terminal hasta nueva orden para esta acción o de cabeza al Infierno PINK (donde moran entre otros Kodak y otros mierdos chicharros)


----------



## James Bond (22 Ene 2013)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> A mi entre AMD e INTEL, me mola mucho mas intel, pero a eones luz...



A mi también me gusta mucho intel y bajo mi punto de vista tiene recorrido este año si logra otro acuerdo con Apple y le sale bien la jugada de las CPU's para dispositivos móviles que presentará en el primer trimestre de este año.

Habrá que pensarlo.

Saludos.


----------



## Pepitoria (22 Ene 2013)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> Un fundamentalista huiria de AMD hasta con los calzones quitaos::



Pues si talibanes y tiralineas se ponen de acuerdo ya no quiero ni imaginar ::


----------



## Pepitoria (22 Ene 2013)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Saludos a tod@s
> 
> Estoy totalmente desconectada
> Pido que algun alma aritativa me ponga al día
> ...



Hasta los 1520-1540 puede que puede...pero el papel es puro tizón ardiendo Muy , muy pero que muy peligroso ahora mismo.

Cualquier día pueden plantar un reversal epic.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (22 Ene 2013)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Ya... eso era lo pensaba que te referías... De todas maneras lo molón es que te puedes salir de ese círculo invirtiendo en otros países, en deuda, sin tener que salir de tu país...
> 
> https://www.unience.com/product/Funds/IE00B11XZB05
> 
> ...




Ojo, no quiero defender a los fondos en particular, pero si en general...

Lo que quiero decir es que hay intrumentos de inversión en renta fija que son una herramienta muy a considerar como alternativa a los depósitos.

Os dejo algunos más por ahí que me parecen interesantes ( no todos son de RF)

https://www.unience.com/product/Funds/LU0186680178/performance

https://www.unience.com/product/Funds/ES0162947032/performance

https://www.unience.com/product/Funds/US72201F4744/performance

https://www.unience.com/product/Funds/US6933904111/performance

https://www.unience.com/product/Funds/FR0010149120/performance

https://www.unience.com/product/Funds/ES0116567035

https://www.unience.com/product/Funds/LU0186677893


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (22 Ene 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Modificar esto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



.
LO quieren dejar así, el triángulo rojo pequeño son las opciones reales que dejan a los inversores "normales":











1) Cada vez menos opciones
2) De escasa rentabilidad
3) Si tú eres capaz de sacarla tradeando, vía impuestos se aplicará 2)
4) De la menor liquidez posible
5) Y de seguridad, pues ya lo sabe todo el mundo, nada tan seguro como la Deuda Pública 


::


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (22 Ene 2013)

Los fondos tienen la ventaja fiscal de que puedes ir cambiando el dinero y no tributas, pero no se cuanto va a durar esto.

En cualquier caso a mi me inquieta que reduzcan las opciones para los inversores. Todo el dinero en el mismo redil me suena demasiado fácil para según que intenciones.






Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Ojo, no quiero defender a los fondos en particular, pero si en general...
> 
> Lo que quiero decir es que hay intrumentos de inversión en renta fija que son una herramienta muy a considerar como alternativa a los depósitos.
> 
> ...


----------



## Creditopropulsado (22 Ene 2013)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> Los fondos tienen la ventaja fiscal de que puedes ir cambiando el dinero y no tributas, pero no se cuanto va a durar esto.
> 
> En cualquier caso a mi me inquieta que reduzcan las opciones para los inversores. Todo el dinero en el mismo redil me suena demasiado fácil para según que intenciones.



Si yo estoy de acuerdo con usted en que lo que quieren es desviar lapasta a la deuda pública. Sólo le digo que si quiere uno hoy x hoy se puede salir de esta imopsición...


----------



## Krim (22 Ene 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Y los hunde...
> 
> Guano terminal hasta nueva orden para esta acción o de cabeza al Infierno PINK (donde moran entre otros Kodak y otros mierdos chicharros)



Eso habrá que verlo, depende de lo que tengan que decir Richland, Kaveri y Sea Island, si usted me entiende. Por lo pronto, recuperan mercado en portátiles, pero bueno, a corto plazo ya se sabe que eso no cuentan.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (22 Ene 2013)

.
Resumiendo, que el sueño húmedo de la casta sería que todo el mundo metiese todos sus ahorros en Obligaciones del Estado a 10/15/30 años, de momento seguir con la fiesta y al que le toque entonces comerse el marrón que arree, que anda que no habrá elecciones y mamoneos de aquí a entonces.

Cómo eso no va a ocurrir, el dinero lo tienen que conseguir de otra manera, y ahí está el peligro.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (22 Ene 2013)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Si yo estoy de acuerdo con usted en que lo que quieren es desviar lapasta a la deuda pública. Sólo le digo que si quiere uno hoy x hoy se puede salir de esta imopsición...



.
Si, gracias por la info, hay que mirar todas las opciones.


----------



## LÁNGARO (22 Ene 2013)

europa - El Tesoro fija el precio de la emisión sindicada: De Guindos cifra la demanda en 24.000 millones - 22/01/13 en Infomercados
pues segun Deguindos todos se estan metiendo en RF


----------



## Hannibal (22 Ene 2013)

Burbuja del Tesoro? ::


----------



## credulo (22 Ene 2013)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> Cuando sepas "un poco más" haz "un poco de papertrading".
> 
> Y cuando ya sepas "bastante más" y, sobre todo, conozcas tus reacciones ante el mercado, ya si eso vas metiendo pasta.
> 
> Saludos



Bueno, en mi experiencia personal, la parte de "conozcas tus reacciones ante el mercado" no las he aprendido hasta que empecé a meter pasta de verdad. Con el paper trading yo iba relajado, al meter dinero de verdad descubres reacciones nunca vistas hasta entonces, tanto si ganas como si pierdes.


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Ene 2013)

ya no hay optimismo que valga , ni zew ni buenas robastas de deuda , la subida desde los 6000 puntos ya descuenta to esto :abajo:

no habra piedad para los larguistas :no:


----------



## Tonto Simon (22 Ene 2013)

Me la quitan de las manos!!
Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. Pre-Market Trading - NASDAQ.com


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Ene 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Eso habrá que verlo, depende de lo que tengan que decir Richland, Kaveri y Sea Island, si usted me entiende. Por lo pronto, recuperan mercado en portátiles, pero bueno, a corto plazo ya se sabe que eso no cuentan.



Yo no le entiendo, pero eso esta descontaaaaaoooooo!!!! ::



Hannibal dijo:


> Burbuja del Tesoro? ::



Doug Casey: "We Are Living In The Middle Of The Biggest Bubble In History." | Zero Hedge

Guest Post: The "Bloated" Bond Bubble | Zero Hedge

Bonds The Biggest Bubble: The Barbell Strategy - Seeking Alpha

Bonds are the biggest bubble in history says Marc Faber « ArabianMoney


y tal y tal.... ::


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (22 Ene 2013)

..........


----------



## Creditopropulsado (22 Ene 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> europa - El Tesoro fija el precio de la emisión sindicada: De Guindos cifra la demanda en 24.000 millones - 22/01/13 en Infomercados
> pues segun Deguindos todos se estan metiendo en RF



Lo chungo es que las instituciones s eestan metiendo a pincho.

Si lo hacen por un pacto, o porque esta barata no lo sé... pero MAPFRE que era un valor muy castigado precisamente por tener un porron de bonos, ha entrado recientemente en los holdings de Bestinver.

http://www.bestinver.es/pdf/trimestrales/bolsa2012Q3.pdf

Mirar como han ido entrando en este fondo...342k eur que el periodo anterior no tenían...


----------



## Krim (22 Ene 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Yo no le entiendo, pero eso esta descontaaaaaoooooo!!!! ::



Asumo que lo dice usted con choteo, por que el mercado NUNCA descuenta esas cosas, más que nada por que no tiene NPI de ellas


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Ene 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Asumo que lo dice usted con choteo, por que el mercado NUNCA descuenta esas cosas, más que nada por que no tiene NPI de ellas



mas bien con chocheo :fiufiu:


----------



## ponzi (22 Ene 2013)

El ibex cayendo y Pescanova anotandose un +3,24% .Desde 14,22 ya llevo un +13,5%. La que no termina de despegar es Portugal Telecom


----------



## pecata minuta (22 Ene 2013)

Me parece que las Prisas se van a ir irremediablemente hacia abajo...


----------



## Hannibal (22 Ene 2013)

Pues yo sigo buscando para entrar en alguna pero es que no veo nada en el mercado nacional, ni siquiera fuera del Timex...


----------



## donpepito (22 Ene 2013)

Buenas tardes,

En PRISA, han salido las manos fuertes hace días, si estás en modo bagholder, depende de las minusV, puedes aguantarlas.


----------



## ponzi (22 Ene 2013)

Os voy a contar una anecdota que me paso ayer al visitar un piso.Nada mas llegar encontre la puerta del vecino blindada y sellada con una lamina de acero de 2 metros con remaches a los lados.A esto que voy y pregunto a la vendedora y esto??Su respuesta fue como poco inquietante, na es que el banco lo pone para que no se cuelen :....Sabeis lo mas divertido?Era en conde casal al lado del centro


----------



## pecata minuta (22 Ene 2013)

donpepito dijo:


> Buenas tardes,
> 
> En PRISA, han salido las manos fuertes hace días, si estás en modo bagholder, depende de las minusV, puedes aguantarlas.



De momento tengo plusvalías...


----------



## Krim (22 Ene 2013)

donpepito dijo:


> Buenas tardes,
> 
> En PRISA, han salido las manos fuertes hace días, si estás en modo bagholder, depende de las minusV, puedes aguantarlas.



Mmmm, pero yo en la sección de brokers más activos, tengo esto:

Ubl Mad
Ubs Limited
270.956
24,59
21/01/2013
Bnk Mad
Bankia Bolsa Sv Sa
152.213
13,81
21/01/2013
Ren Mad
Renta 4 Soc Valore
128.269
11,64
21/01/2013


Lo que indicaría que estos 3 brokers compraron ayer, o lo interpreto mal?

Claro que si UBS compró...ufff, guano asegurado.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (22 Ene 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> El ibex cayendo y Pescanova anotandose un +3,24% .Desde 14,22 ya llevo un +13,5%. La que no termina de despegar es Portugal Telecom



https://www.unience.com/product/LIS/EGL?lang=es
https://www.unience.com/product/LIS/EGL?lang=es
https://www.unience.com/product/LIS/EGL?lang=es

Mira mira... LOOOOl!


----------



## donpepito (22 Ene 2013)

Cuando veas +5M de accs en PRISA, es las señal para el prox tramo A.


----------



## Accusatio Manifesta (22 Ene 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Os voy a contar una anecdota que me paso ayer al visitar un piso.Nada mas llegar encontre la puerta del vecino blindada y sellada con una lamina de acero de 2 metros con remaches a los lados.A esto que voy y pregunto a la vendedora y esto??Su respuesta fue como poco inquietante, na es que el banco lo pone para que no se cuelen :....Sabeis lo mas divertido?Era en conde casal al lado del centro



¿Y el banco consigue su propósito o resulta que alguien dice "¡Anda, qué chapa tan chula! Pa mí", la saca, se la lleva, la vende, y vuelve a instalarse en dicho piso?

PD: No es ficción.


----------



## ponzi (22 Ene 2013)

Accusatio Manifesta dijo:


> ¿Y el banco consigue su propósito o resulta que alguien dice "¡Anda, qué chapa tan chula! Pa mí", la saca, se la lleva, la vende, y vuelve a instalarse en dicho piso?
> 
> PD: No es ficción.





No lo se,decidi no preguntar mas y salir por patas


----------



## Creditopropulsado (22 Ene 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> No lo se,decidi no preguntar mas y salir por patas



Mota mota!!


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Ene 2013)

los leoncios han querido meter en la trampa hasta la ultima gacela viviente , no espereis piedad ejpertitos :no:

MV el maestro de sabiduria lleva advirtiendo cansinamente , ahora tragareis tochos ::


----------



## Creditopropulsado (22 Ene 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> El ibex cayendo y Pescanova anotandose un +3,24% .Desde 14,22 ya llevo un +13,5%. La que no termina de despegar es Portugal Telecom



Hoy están cayendo muchas teleco... además de PTC

https://www.unience.com/product/PAR/FTE
https://www.unience.com/product/AEX/KPN

La que lleva un 200% en 6 meses (multiplicar por 3) es la griega

https://www.unience.com/product/ATH/HTO


Te has mirado la de los restaurantes?


----------



## FranR (22 Ene 2013)

El Ibex entra en Barrena.... aparece







y se acabó. Aunque lo ijnorei da igual....marfario pro doquie.


----------



## tarrito (22 Ene 2013)

@ Piratón

¿no me diga que a usted no le aprobaban en el *cole* con 4'5?

además, estaba seguro que jopitxujo iba a hacer los deberes para subir nota
+
en caso de duda si aprueba o no, siempre se falla a favor del alumno ienso:


----------



## FranR (22 Ene 2013)

Se supone que el vahio es de 15 puntos (Cumplidos ya), a ver si tocamos el nivel guano 8592 y pandoreamos el resto de tarde.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Ene 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> @ Piratón
> 
> ¿no me diga que a usted no le aprobaban en el *cole* con 4'5?
> 
> ...



Jamás saqué un 4.5!
Yo era de los de 8 parriba o 2 pabajo....8: 8:
No _era _listo yo ni ná!

......................


_*en caso de duda* si aprueba o no, siempre se *falla *a favor del alumno ienso:_







En caso de duda se f@lla a favor de la


----------



## LÁNGARO (22 Ene 2013)

Me cajo na..... Van a dejarlo en verde en la robasta.


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Ene 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Me cajo na..... Van a dejarlo en verde en la robasta.



gacelilla de poca FED :rolleye:


----------



## LÁNGARO (22 Ene 2013)

se suele decir que el que no llora...


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Ene 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> se suele decir que el que no llora...



y ustec llora mucho :rolleye: ::


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (22 Ene 2013)

Bueno hoy en un dia mas normal despues del semi festivo de ayer en el dax esta demostrando que aparecen los osillos. Van por faena.

@Guru_Ponzi, Pescanova ya esta en ese proceso que comienzan a subirse los pezqueñines al calor del combustible que les queda a los que compraron en la zona de 13 euros. Siga asi vendiendo la compañia entre su circulo que de esta sacamos para pagar la luz y las dietas del ministro soria.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (22 Ene 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Bueno hoy en un dia mas normal despues del semi festivo de ayer en el dax esta demostrando que aparecen los osillos. Van por faena.
> 
> @Guru_Ponzi, Pescanova ya esta en ese proceso que comienzan a subirse los pezqueñines al calor del combustible que les queda a los que compraron en la zona de 13 euros. Siga asi vendiendo la compañia entre su circulo que de esta sacamos para pagar la luz y las dietas del ministro soria.



Ojito lo que dice uno de los fondos más relevantes de RV europe.

Within the portfolio, the hard disk drives contributed greatly to performance once again in
December, posting returns of around 25%. Positions in Seagate and Western Digital now
account for c.16% of the fund. G*as Natural also contributed significantly in December; the
position was initiated in November and now represents 2.7% of the fund. This is a company
quite forgotten by the market, trading at very low multiples - in particular the market
underestimates the potential of its L&G business. Grifols, representing 4.13% of the
portfolio, also continued to post impressive returns and was another important contributor
to performance.* After the sharp rise in the stock until the month of September, the title had
underperformed at the beginning of Q4. We think the market continues to underestimate
the potential of the company and its capacity to absorb most of the future growth of demand
for plasma.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (22 Ene 2013)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Ojito lo que dice uno de los fondos más relevantes de RV europe.
> 
> Within the portfolio, the hard disk drives contributed greatly to performance once again in
> December, posting returns of around 25%. Positions in Seagate and Western Digital now
> ...



Nos estan comprando...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (22 Ene 2013)

Si, en lo que respecta a España se tomaron muchas posiciones en los 6 miles, en el verano y al calor del apocalipsis llegaron las posiciones y ahora estamos en el escenario contrario donde al calor del optimismo broteverdismo comienzan a deshacerce algunas posiciones. Aqui el jato acierta en algo, se ha llegado a un punto donde algunos han vendido, ya desde diciembre, pero tampoco es que esten posicionandose en el lador corto.

Yo creo que ahora anda mucha gente haciendo planes y tomando decisiones sobre este año, ademas es año post electoral en usa, dato a tener en cuenta.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (22 Ene 2013)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Nos estan comprando...



Se podria decir entonces que desde este hilo abordamos el cortijo de cebrian hace unas semanas¿?

Que nos compren matildes. Matildes para todo el mundo.

Una idea que le doy a Montoro, que haga que por ley todo el munto tenga que tener unas 100 acciones de Telefonica.


----------



## vmmp29 (22 Ene 2013)

enhorabuena ponzi, +4 % si mañana sique asi me compro langostinos Pescanova tiene teoricamente via libre hasta 18.5€


----------



## Creditopropulsado (22 Ene 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Bueno hoy en un dia mas normal despues del semi festivo de ayer en el dax esta demostrando que aparecen los osillos. Van por faena.
> 
> @Guru_Ponzi, Pescanova ya esta en ese proceso que comienzan a subirse los pezqueñines al calor del combustible que les queda a los que compraron en la zona de 13 euros. Siga asi vendiendo la compañia entre su circulo que de esta sacamos para pagar la luz y las dietas del ministro soria.



Bueno... a mi PVA no es que sea una compañía que me entusiasme, pero le puedo asegurar que es algo que yo hubiera comprado ya hace un par de años.

Es un buen negocio, y es rentable, comprensible y sencillo, que no simple.

Los fondos están bastante más expuestos a PVA que la media de acciones que no están dentro de ningún índice, (obligados por tanto a ello).

PVA, tiene el brownie de tener un diluido un poco alto...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (22 Ene 2013)

Fundamentalistas del hilo a mi, que precio objetivo le dais?


----------



## LOLO08 (22 Ene 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Bueno hoy en un dia mas normal despues del semi festivo de ayer en el dax esta demostrando que aparecen los osillos. Van por faena.
> 
> @Guru_Ponzi, Pescanova ya esta en ese proceso que comienzan a subirse los pezqueñines al calor del combustible que les queda a los que compraron en la zona de 13 euros. Siga asi vendiendo la compañia entre su circulo que de esta sacamos para pagar la luz y las dietas del ministro soria.



Ya comenté que desde hoy tambien voy subido al barco de las pescantinas...¿ que he hecho por la empresa?? cantar las alabanzas del buen pescao y mariscos en mi curro ))

la potra que he tenido...ha sido comprar a primera hora y subir un 4%


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (22 Ene 2013)

Muy bien, muy bien. Pero centrese principalmente en aquellos que mas dinero tienen de su entorno y por tanto, mas acciones y pescado pueden comprar.

Tambien nos vendria bien que alguien tuviera mano en algun media para colocar una noticia o bien pro pescado o bien contra la carne.

¿Pero mire bien si ese mas 4% no se ha debido a su entrada? Que desde el Honorable yo ya sospecho que todos ustedes manejan las cifras en base 10.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (22 Ene 2013)

Mi granito de arena, publicidad para que los gestores del SAN compren a manos llenas.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (22 Ene 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Fundamentalistas del hilo a mi, que precio objetivo le dais?



A que acción?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Ene 2013)

El _conceto _ claquiano de venta preventiva in exemplum

[P.Telecom]








http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/379181-habeis-visto-ibex-35-enero-2013-the-end-is-here-256.html#post8140248


----------



## vyk (22 Ene 2013)

Buenas. Yo sigo dentro (y por mucho tiempo) de Ivanhoe Energy, recomendada por Janus. De momento con unas plusvis de 21,48%. Y Savient pharmaceuticals (otra janusiana) con un minus de -9,40%. Estas dos van para largo.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (22 Ene 2013)

Si es PVA, yo a estos precios no compraría.

Precio objetivo, si gana 50M EUR, a per 15, son 750M. Ahora capitaliza a 450M.


----------



## LOLO08 (22 Ene 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Muy bien, muy bien. Pero centrese principalmente en aquellos que mas dinero tienen de su entorno y por tanto, mas acciones y pescado pueden comprar.
> 
> Tambien nos vendria bien que alguien tuviera mano en algun media para colocar una noticia o bien pro pescado o bien contra la carne.
> 
> ¿Pero mire bien si ese mas 4% no se ha debido a su entrada? Que desde el Honorable yo ya sospecho que todos ustedes manejan las cifras en base 10.



jajajajajaj... si la Ola está en marcha!!!

Yo entro por ser paisano de la empresa.

Pd. ¿ quien era nieto del fundador de PVA en el foro?? si coñe..que ahora se había pasado al mundo inmo...jjejeejejeje


----------



## jopitxujo (22 Ene 2013)

Después de leer a Janus tratando algunos valores americanos... en el caso de First Solar si mantiene la tendencia después de esta paradita tiene potencial.
Otros valores que he estado mirando:
HP
Acme Packet
Arch coal
Credit Agricole

¿Alguna opinión? Sin fundamentalismos, solo gráfico.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Ene 2013)

jopitxujo dijo:


> Después de leer a Janus tratando algunos valores americanos... en el caso de First Solar si mantiene la tendencia después de esta paradita tiene potencial.
> Otros valores que he estado mirando:
> HP
> Acme Packet
> ...



[*Hewlett Packard]*







Aunque no observo ninguna divergencia bajista, pero 


Ha cumplido por técnico  lo que tenía que cumplir: el objetivo de la ruptura al alza del canal bajista y el segundo impulso alcista (aunque se podría decir que es el mismo movimiento).
Está en zona de resistencias.
RSI sobrecompra.

1+2+3= venta preventiva (Claca©)


----------



## sr.anus (22 Ene 2013)

Podeis contar algo de ebro?

Hay un grafico pendiente de inditex! Lo sigo esperando con ganas


----------



## Pepitoria (22 Ene 2013)

Que furia inversora en tan poco tiempo

Eso está bien...


----------



## jopitxujo (22 Ene 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> [*Hewlett Packard]*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gracias.
A corto si que parece algo sobrecomprada pero ya prefiero manejarme el medio-largo plazo. Gráfico en mensual, no sé si vale como doble suelo, los indicadores parece que quieren mirar al alza.
La cuestión es buscar una confirmación y el punto de entrada. En la zona 19 tiene un huequillo por tapar y si pasa los 20 yo creo que tirará para arriba.
[URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/189/hpmensual.png/] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL]

[URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/7/hpdiario.png/] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL]


----------



## Creditopropulsado (22 Ene 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> [*Hewlett Packard]*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HPQ creo que está barata... aunque bueno, es una cuestión un poco de fé.

No tengo mucha ídea de donde le viene la pasta a los de HP, pero si mantuvieran este nivel de FCF y las ventas, serían capaces de comprar la compañía, (OJO!, el EV, no Market Cap) en *8,33 años*.

Para que os hagaís una idea de a cuanto cotiza esta burbuja inversa, hay que compararla con Amazon.

Amazon teniendo en cuenta los mismos numeros, tardaría en hacer lo mismo la friolera de *57 años.*


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Ene 2013)




----------



## Creditopropulsado (22 Ene 2013)

jopitxujo dijo:


> Gracias.
> A corto si que parece algo sobrecomprada pero ya prefiero manejarme el medio-largo plazo. Gráfico en mensual, no sé si vale como doble suelo, los indicadores parece que quieren mirar al alza.
> La cuestión es buscar una confirmación y el punto de entrada. En la zona 19 tiene un huequillo por tapar y si pasa los 20 yo creo que tirará para arriba.
> [URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/189/hpmensual.png/] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL]
> ...




Eseeee ventanas de moda!


----------



## jopitxujo (22 Ene 2013)

Acme packet en semanal, está apuntito de enfrentarse a los 25, si los supera puede tener vía libre.
[URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/577/acmesemanal.png/] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL]


----------



## grillo35 (22 Ene 2013)

Atencion a los resultados de google que estan al caer...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Ene 2013)

grillo35 dijo:


> Atencion a los resultados de google que estan al caer...



peponing en after hours... +4%

Google Inc. After Hours Trading - NASDAQ.com


----------



## grillo35 (22 Ene 2013)

Uff, google disparada el 4% en el afterhour a pesar de sacar resultados peor de los esperados...


----------



## grillo35 (22 Ene 2013)

$12.16B vs $12.34B...pero aun asi parriba...el mercado esta bullish y todo vale!


----------



## diosmercado (22 Ene 2013)

saludos desde tierras lejanas. vaya escenario eh? seguimos cambiando de vista cada dos dias? 

pues ale 1500 para la aficion.


----------



## Pepitoria (22 Ene 2013)

1500 is coming!!


----------



## diosmercado (22 Ene 2013)

se acabo el juego.esto acabara cuando ellos quieran y mientras tanto el populacho entretenido con tonterias de corruptelas y maximos historicos en las bolsas americanas...

lo dicho, salud.


----------



## grillo35 (22 Ene 2013)

Por cierto, comentario muy preocupante de una de las presentadoras de la CNBC "...Today everyone I have talking to here is bullish, and this makes me feel a little bit nervious..."

Tiene toda la razon. Todos los entrevistados que he escuchado a lo largo de la tarde se declaraban bullish para las stocks, y que la CNBC sule tener unso cuantos kamikazes bajistas habituales. Pero es que luego te va a la pagina del Pepelui y del cava y tambien estan alcistas. 

Por no hablar que en el foro hace dias que no se lee otra cosa que puntos de entrada para largos, analisis de empresas , etc, etc...

Vaya, que la ostia parece que se a punto de caramelo..:S


----------



## Creditopropulsado (22 Ene 2013)

jopitxujo dijo:


> Acme packet en semanal, está apuntito de enfrentarse a los 25, si los supera puede tener vía libre.
> [URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/577/acmesemanal.png/] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL]



Esta empresa a que se dedica?_


----------



## Pepitoria (22 Ene 2013)

Que reversal se han marcado hoy...


----------



## Creditopropulsado (22 Ene 2013)

Mirar lo que dice el amigo Kosta sobre las pescas...

en PESCANOVA no hay que estar largo.....


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Ene 2013)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Esta empresa a que se dedica?_



A hacer trampas para el coyote...... ::


----------



## bertok (22 Ene 2013)

El SP está muy recalentado pero fuerte todavía.

El DAX va a sufrir mucho este año.

El culibex está en venta clara, la más clara en mucho tiempo.


----------



## jopitxujo (22 Ene 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> A hacer trampas para el coyote...... ::



Yo también la relacionaba con el correcaminos.

Si te digo la verdad hasta hace un momento no tenía ni idea de su negocio, parece que se dedica a servicios de empresas en la red.

Los productos de Acme Packet incluyen:

Session border controllers
Session managers
Multiservice security gateways
Diameter signaling controllers
Session-aware load balancers
Session routing proxies
Application session controllers
Session recorders


----------



## egarenc (22 Ene 2013)

jopitxujo dijo:


> Yo también la relacionaba con el correcaminos.
> 
> Si te digo la verdad hasta hace un momento no tenía ni idea de su negocio, parece que se dedica a servicios de empresas en la red.
> 
> ...



casi que prefiero el pescado fresco para inverir algo de pasta, que quieres que te diga


----------



## Creditopropulsado (22 Ene 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> A hacer trampas para el coyote...... ::



Coño que bueno, ya decía yo que me sonaba de algo...


----------



## jopitxujo (22 Ene 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> casi que prefiero el pescado fresco para inverir algo de pasta, que quieres que te diga




Callware firma un acuerdo con ACME Packet

Pero si tiene como clientes a grandes corporaciones como Santander, BBVA, e Iberdrola. ¿Qué mas quiere?


----------



## bertok (22 Ene 2013)

diosmercado dijo:


> saludos desde tierras lejanas. vaya escenario eh? seguimos cambiando de vista cada dos dias?
> 
> pues ale 1500 para la aficion.



Amigo, ¿onde andas?


----------



## tesorero (23 Ene 2013)

caida libre dijo:


> ¿Qué os parece Faes Farma?
> 
> Viene de una fuerte bajada en los últimos años, pero ha vuelto a beneficios y ha empezado a exportar fármacos al extranjero (a *Japón* entre otros). ¿Podría ser el inicio de una tendencia alcista para este valor? ¿Opiniones?



En Japón están también de recortes, no cuentes mucho con ellos.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...so-ancianos-que-se-den-prisa-y-se-mueran.html


----------



## tesorero (23 Ene 2013)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Esta empresa a que se dedica?_









Fabricación de velas pandoriles, nada que ver con las de la bruja patria. ::


----------



## Janus (23 Ene 2013)

vyk dijo:


> Buenas. Yo sigo dentro (y por mucho tiempo) de Ivanhoe Energy, recomendada por Janus. De momento con unas plusvis de 21,48%. Y Savient pharmaceuticals (otra janusiana) con un minus de -9,40%. Estas dos van para largo.



Varias notas compañero.

Ivanhoe: Protege las plusvis con un stop. Es un valor por debajo del dolar por acción por lo que te tiene que haber costado una pasta en comisiones si les hubieras pegado un buen tiro. El largo plazo puede ser muy muy interesante.

Savient: Ahí no deberías estar dentro ya que está muy indefinida. Hay que esperar a que enseñe sus cartas.

También te comento Arena para ver cómo se las gastan las biopharma. Se fugó de forma importante (con retroceso y confirmación y todo) pero le han dado una patada notable en el culo. Vela envolvente y la siguiente la de hoy con desplome. No dejan prisioneros. Los stops son mandatory.


----------



## Janus (23 Ene 2013)

jopitxujo dijo:


> Después de leer a Janus tratando algunos valores americanos... en el caso de First Solar si mantiene la tendencia después de esta paradita tiene potencial.
> Otros valores que he estado mirando:
> HP
> Acme Packet
> ...



First Solar es un referente en ciclo alcista. No olviden que si uno quiere estar en un sector de potencial, siempre hay que hacerlo con los líderes porque son quienes mejor van a aguantar las dificultades. Ahora mismo, LDK está marcando una subida importante pero ahí no hay que estar porque uno se amanece perfectamente con un -40%.

Deja esos valores, céntrate en solares y sobre todo carboneras. El mundo energético usano está comenzando a ponerse de lo más hottiest.


----------



## Janus (23 Ene 2013)

grillo35 dijo:


> Uff, google disparada el 4% en el afterhour a pesar de sacar resultados peor de los esperados...



Ya están ganando bastante más pasta que Telefónica ........... y sin engañar a nadie. :o


----------



## Janus (23 Ene 2013)

Estaba pensando en adjuntar una foto del "ass" del Jato con esta subida del SP pero voy a dejarlo pasar porque no quiero una baneo de 2 meses.

Bueno, sigo currando que hay mucho todavía que pensar y powerpoitear.


----------



## LOLO08 (23 Ene 2013)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Mirar lo que dice el amigo Kosta sobre las pescas...
> 
> en PESCANOVA no hay que estar largo.....



Pues yo no veo lo que dice el Costa este.

Si que hay opciones serias de subir a los 20e. logicamente con sus pequeños vaivenes, por donde ahí si pasaría un bajista iniciada en agost del 2011 en los 30 y poquito.


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Ene 2013)

guanos dias gaceleridos 

no hay temor en las hordas bajistas , MV no es ningun ejpertito :no:


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Ene 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Estaba pensando en adjuntar una foto del "ass" del Jato con esta subida del SP pero voy a dejarlo pasar porque no quiero una baneo de 2 meses.
> 
> Bueno, sigo currando que hay mucho todavía que pensar y powerpoitear.



no hablemos de ass señol janus y menos un ejpañol como ustec :no: 

parece que ya se les paso la indignacion con el caso barcenas , es que os mereceis todo lo que os pase :: 

en mi tierra nos paso algo muy similar y los culpables estan cumpliendo una
" cadena perpetua de por vida " :Baile:


----------



## LÁNGARO (23 Ene 2013)

aqui quizas le pongan cadena perpetua de 6 meses.


----------



## Burbujilimo (23 Ene 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> aqui quizas le pongan cadena perpetua de 6 meses.



No hace falta, ya tienen mucho entrenamiento indultando lo que necesiten...


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Ene 2013)

Un tiempo en la "nevera" y después un carguito en Telefónica...

¿y luego os quejáis de que no suban las matildes?,... si tienen a todos los hermanos, cuñados,sobrinos,... de castuzos.


----------



## pollastre (23 Ene 2013)

James Bond dijo:


> Un consejo comprar acciones de AMD, están cerca del mínimo historio de los últimos 5 años (2,46$).




Ahá.... así que rentabilidades pasadas garantizan rentabilidades futuras, y tal y tal... digamos que como hace cinco años tuvo un mínimo X, pues cinco años después ese mínimo volverá a contener al precio, así, digamos, por sus cojones.








Fascinante. La verdad, no sé por qué no hay más gente que se forre en bolsa. Basta con coger un puñado de acciones al azar, mirar sus mínimos de hace varios años, y comprar cuando el precio vuelva a rondar esos valores.

¿Verdad?


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Ene 2013)

ya sabeis que america latina es tan o mas corruta que la madre patria pero creo que el pueblo español tiene mas aguante a la hora de tragar y es porque aun hay mucha platita tomareis conciencia solo cuando esteis en la miseria :ouch:

ahora hablemos de bolsa y de papertrading , nos vamos a por la correccion y el cierre del gap en el ibex :baba:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Ene 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Ahá.... así que rentabilidades pasadas garantizan rentabilidades futuras, y tal y tal... digamos que como hace cinco años tuvo un mínimo X, pues cinco años después ese mínimo volverá a contener al precio, así, digamos, por sus cojones.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Se olvida de una minucia.... el mínimo estaba un 30% por debajo de ese precio......:8: :8: :8:


----------



## peseteuro (23 Ene 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ya sabeis que america latina es tan o mas corruta que la madre patria pero creo que el pueblo español tiene mas aguante a la hora de tragar y es porque aun hay mucha platita tomareis conciencia solo cuando esteis en la miseria :ouch:
> 
> ahora hablemos de bolsa y de papertrading , nos vamos a por la correccion y el cierre del gap en el ibex :baba:



Otro voto para el cierre del gap. De hecho jugando a "qué haría yo si ... fuese la mano fuerte que mueve el IBEX" haría lo siguiente:

- Durante unas sesiones ir tumbándolo hasta cerrar el gap
- Pasarme un pelín de frenada el día 31
- Ese día se huele pánico por el pase de frenada entonces levantamos la prohibición de cortos y cazamos unas cuantas gacelas "cortas"
- Rebote a testear los 9xxx

pero como sólo es un juego y soy pezqueñin me quedaré a recoger migajas


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (23 Ene 2013)

Menuda barrida en TRE ¿Que no? :8:

Cayó un 3% en un minuto.


----------



## LÁNGARO (23 Ene 2013)

si baja de los 36 me vuelvo a meter.


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Ene 2013)

peseteuro dijo:


> Otro voto para el cierre del gap. De hecho jugando a "qué haría yo si ... fuese la mano fuerte que mueve el IBEX" haría lo siguiente:
> 
> - Durante unas sesiones ir tumbándolo hasta cerrar el gap
> - Pasarme un pelín de frenada el día 31
> ...



viendo los indicadoreh MV el zahori cree que la caida sera mayor , pero que tendremos rebotito despues del cierre del gap ienso:


----------



## Janus (23 Ene 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> no hablemos de ass señol janus y menos un ejpañol como ustec :no:
> 
> parece que ya se les paso la indignacion con el caso barcenas , es que os mereceis todo lo que os pase ::
> 
> ...



Fujimori le hace bueno a Bárcenas.


----------



## sr.anus (23 Ene 2013)

Por España! comprad ibex! Creo que es un dia fake, terminaremos en verde


----------



## James Bond (23 Ene 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Ahá.... así que rentabilidades pasadas garantizan rentabilidades futuras, y tal y tal... digamos que como hace cinco años tuvo un mínimo X, pues cinco años después ese mínimo volverá a contener al precio, así, digamos, por sus cojones.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jajjaja, yo solo se una cosa que esto se basa en comprar barato y vender caro, y que como toda inversión conlleva un riesgo.

Por lo tanto opino que siempre será mejor comprar cerca de mínimos, y no es coger acciones al azar, AMD pese a su mala racha tiene buenos productos en GPU's y con los últimos CPU (FX-6300, etc.) están muy bien calidad/precio.

Además AMD es una de esas empresas muy golosas de comprar por parte de una grande, hay lo dejo.

Que aquí hay mucho "experto" pero esto no deja de ser un casino, y ya sabemos que en el casino la banca siempre gana, y dudo mucho que ninguno llegue siquiera a crupier.

Salu2.


----------



## Mulder (23 Ene 2013)

A los buenos dias!



muertoviviente dijo:


> ya sabeis que america latina es tan o mas corruta que la
> madre patria pero creo que el pueblo español tiene mas aguante a la hora de tragar y es porque aun hay mucha platita tomareis conciencia solo cuando esteis en la miseria :ouch:
> 
> ahora hablemos de bolsa y de papertrading , nos vamos a por la correccion y el cierre del gap en el ibex :baba:



Señor jato, hable por otros, yo soy firme partidario de instalar una guillotina a la entrada del congreso, cortarles la cabeza a todos, filmarlo y luego instalar esas cabezas cortadas pinchadas en un palo en esa misma entrada junto con grandes tvs a su alrededor que pasen toda la ejecución constantemente.

Desgraciadamente estoy solo en esto


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Ene 2013)

Miren lo que he encontrado:

Intelligent stock trading system by turning point confirming
and probabilistic reasoning

Si alguien ya lo ha leido y piensa que es una gilipollez suprema, que comente y así me ahorro tiempo


----------



## Mulder (23 Ene 2013)

James Bond dijo:


> Jajjaja, yo solo se una cosa que esto se basa en comprar barato y vender caro, y que como toda inversión conlleva .



Lo caro y lo barato no existe, es un concepto relativo y engañoso que elabora tu propia mente.


----------



## FranR (23 Ene 2013)

James Bond dijo:


> Jajjaja, yo solo se una cosa que esto se basa en comprar barato y vender caro, y que como toda inversión conlleva un riesgo.
> 
> Por lo tanto opino que siempre será mejor *comprar cerca de mínimos*, y no es coger acciones al azar, AMD pese a su mala racha tiene buenos productos en GPU's y con los últimos CPU (FX-6300, etc.) están muy bien calidad/precio.
> 
> ...



Solo una pregunta ¿Como sabe que es el mínimo?







¿En que punto de esta gráfica habría comprado en mínimos?

Y si aquí solo hay "nivel under crupier" ¿Qué hace aquí perdiendo su valioso tiempo?


----------



## FranR (23 Ene 2013)

Por cierto, proliferación de bombillos en todos los foros y chats, carne fresca para la picadora. 

The pull is near y el HS ya saben para cuando.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Ene 2013)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos dias!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## James Bond (23 Ene 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Solo una pregunta ¿Como sabe que es el mínimo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Creo que no es comparable, usted esta hablando de una gráfica que corresponde a la burbuja de las .com.

¿ Comprarías un piso ahora? Están baratos ::

Ademas yo no he dicho nada de que comprar al tun tun sin ni si quiera conocer la empresa, eso lo añadís vosotros.

Pero hay empresas que cuando tienen un precio bajo en mercado es buena compra siempre, Santander, BBVA, Telefonica, Microsoft, Intel, etc. Y siempre pensando en medio/largo plazo.

Saludos.

Edit: nivel under crupier o camarero de barra lo tenemos todos yo incluido jajaja, pero siempre podemos intentar engañar a la banca.


----------



## pollastre (23 Ene 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Y si aquí solo hay "nivel under crupier" ¿Qué hace aquí perdiendo su valioso tiempo?





Oh, vamos... si no nos dejan ser crupier, que al menos nos dejen jugar a las cartas.

Venga, cójase un avatar, Sr. FranR.... yo me pido el bulldog del puro :XX::XX:







Y recuerde, ojito con hacerme trampas.... puede que mi nivel de bolsa sea under-crupier, pero gasto una mala leche que ya verá, ya ::::


Ay, Sentido Común, Sentido Común.... ¿ Por qué nos has abandonado ?


----------



## FranR (23 Ene 2013)

Hoy CP 8665-8.625

PB1: 8.599 (Sin defensa de entidad en su primer touch and go)
HS: 8.473


----------



## FranR (23 Ene 2013)

James Bond dijo:


> Creo que no es comparable, usted esta hablando de una gráfica que corresponde a la burbuja de las .com.
> 
> ¿ Comprarías un piso ahora? Están baratos ::
> 
> ...




Dígame que precio era el mínimo cuando cotizaba el BBVA a 17

¿15?
¿13?
¿11?
¿9?

Esas cifras son de pillados en BBVA....gente que pensaba que ese era el mínimo.

Aquí jugamos a otra cosa.

1. Intradía: Buscamos puntos de entrada como los que he dado arriba para robarle al ibex 50-70 puntos o 25 al Dax
2. C.P.: Buscamos puntos de giro en índices con recorrido y correlación con acciones para trincar series >10%

Y no generalice, aquí puede haber cualquier cosa... y algunos lo demuestran con alto porcentaje de acierto.

Lea, pregunte, aprenda y lo mismo consigue mantener su cuenta.

P.D. A posteriori pillar un SAN BBVA a 4 es muy fácil verlo, los que entramos a esos precios y en posteriores valles, lo hicimos como le he dicho arriba. Buscando giro en índice, dando igual el precio, y Stop más o menos amplios según la fortaleza del movimiento.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (23 Ene 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Por cierto, proliferación de bombillos en todos los foros y chats, carne fresca para la picadora.
> 
> The pull is near y el HS ya saben para cuando.



.
Es un indicador más, y suele ser de los más fiables.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (23 Ene 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Buscando giro en índice, dando igual el precio, y Stop más o menos amplios según la fortaleza del movimiento.



.
LO destaco porque aquí casi todos los días se sueltan perlas de las de verdad, de las que si se asimilan te permiten ir aprendiendo, y me da que, cómo era esto de las margaritas y los ...

Resulta que el precio es lo de menos para los que manejan el cotarro. Para los grandes actores lo importante son los niveles relativos y como montan el movimiento.

Y resulta que las gacelas sólo tenemos el precio y una maraña de indicadores en torno a este ...

Blanco y en botella.


----------



## FranR (23 Ene 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Oh, vamos... si no nos dejan ser crupier, que al menos nos dejen jugar a las cartas.
> 
> Venga, cójase un avatar, Sr. FranR.... yo me pido el bulldog del puro :XX::XX:
> 
> ...












Ya sabe que aquí somos más de gato ::


----------



## pollastre (23 Ene 2013)

"Y subo dos palos de rascar" :XX::XX::XX:



FranR dijo:


> Ya sabe que aquí somos más de gato ::


----------



## Cantor (23 Ene 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Venga, cójase un avatar, Sr. FranR.... yo me pido el bulldog del puro :XX::XX:
> 
> Y recuerde, ojito con hacerme trampas.... puede que mi nivel de bolsa sea under-crupier, pero gasto una mala leche que ya verá, ya ::::



no veas el miarma... pide q no hagan trampas y se coge al único jugador q esconde un as bajo la mesa  ) :XX:


----------



## Lechu (23 Ene 2013)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Pues yo no veo lo que dice el Costa este.
> 
> Si que hay opciones serias de subir a los 20e. logicamente con sus pequeños vaivenes, por donde ahí si pasaría un bajista iniciada en agost del 2011 en los 30 y poquito.




Esto es lo que dice


En PESCANOVA no hay que estar largo.....

.solamente hay que ver el murciélago que está formado en el gráfico semanal, y cuya clavicular se rompió hace tiempo y a la que parece querer acercarse en un simple pullback…..









Tardará más o tardará menos pero este precio se va a la zona de 7.36€ y estamos hoy en 16,40€…







(la misma foto con uno de nuestros indicadores, que está en Vendido desde los máximos de cada uno de los hombros)

En cuanto el precio pierda la zona del 15,99 se acelerará hasta el 13.67€ y por debajo de ese volverán a acelerarse los movimientos de nuevo en el valor y no para bien 
precisamente. 

A más de uno se le puede atragantar, este título no es para estar largos.

Ahi dejo estos dibujos


----------



## FranR (23 Ene 2013)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> LO destaco porque aquí casi todos los días se sueltan perlas de las de verdad, de las que si se asimilan te permiten ir aprendiendo, y me da que, cómo era esto de las margaritas y los ...
> 
> Resulta que el precio es lo de menos para los que manejan el cotarro. Para los grandes actores lo importante son los niveles relativos y como montan el movimiento.
> ...



Quiero puntualizar esto de que da igual el precio:

1. El precio es el resultado de oferta y demanda, es decir un output. Lo importante son los input. De ahí su importancia relativa, si los datos de entrada me dicen que hay compras y el volumen es óptimo para alcanzar un precio X entraré, aunque esté cerca de máximos.
2. Dentro de los "indicadores" hay un pequeño corrector (en mi caso) sobre el nivel de precio relativo en histórico en distintos ámbitos temporales. 
Así a grosso modo: Si está en zona de saturación en un movimiento alcista, no entraría en precio alto, pese a darme entrada, ya que el riesgo asumido crece. (alto dentro de ese ámbito temporal, horario, diario u once sesiones) Esto optimiza la entrada. 
Puede resultar lioso, pero en un foro con las limitaciones de medios para mostrarlo es complicado.


----------



## FranR (23 Ene 2013)

Pues claro que no hay que estar largo, se ha perdido el giro. El día de entrar largo es cuando el SR. Ponzi preguntó por Pescanova y esto es lo que dijimos: 3 enero 2013 a media mañana

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...nero-2013-the-end-is-here-24.html#post8018220


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (23 Ene 2013)

Ojito a grifols, que parece que gira y podrá irse hasta 26.5. Aguantó los 24 con un par de barridas. 

Vale, si, es verdad, estoy dentro y no soy objetivo...pero de esperanza se vive. ¿que no?


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Ene 2013)

Un día va a venir un tsunamí de guano que va a barrer del mapa a todos los flanders alcistas de nuevo y viejo cuño. No va a haber hueco para meterlos a todos.

A la bolsa se tiene que venir llorado.


----------



## Janus (23 Ene 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Solo una pregunta ¿Como sabe que es el mínimo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es la avaricia la que recomienda comprar cuando ha caído mucho bajo el falso lema .... me voy a forrar.

La avaricia para comprar y el miedo para vender .... son los dos grandes pecados del inversor. Quien no controla ambos, está arruinado o arruinándose.


----------



## Janus (23 Ene 2013)

Esta gente no sabe ni donde tiene la mano derecha. Siempre se elige al mejor, que además es gratis. Nunca se elige lo que queda libre.

Alternativa al 'duopolio' - elEconomista.es


----------



## j.w.pepper (23 Ene 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Dígame que precio era el mínimo cuando cotizaba el BBVA a 17
> 
> ¿15?
> ¿13?
> ...



1.¿Cómo se consiguen esos puntos de entrada? ¿Se refiere usted aquí a invertir intradía en un ETF referenciado al IBEX? Disculpen mi ignorancia.

2.Se agradecería mucho una explicación más exhaustiva del segundo punto.

Saludos


----------



## Hannibal (23 Ene 2013)

Me gustaría pediros un favor, y es que me corrijais en lo que esté equivocado, que seguramente sea todo. Adjunto gráfica de acerinox con los, en mi opinión, soporte y resistencia más cercanos así como el canal alcista reciente. Ahora viene lo divertido y es que parece que el canal chocará con la resistencia a corto plazo. Así pues puede pasar tanto que la rompa al alza como que cambie la tendencia a bajista.

¿Creeis que si rompe la resistencia de 8,94 al alza será un buen momento para entrar? ¿Ese gran volumen en la bajada del 30 de noviembre es como para mosquearse o es sólo cosa mia?


----------



## FranR (23 Ene 2013)

j.w.pepper dijo:


> 1.¿Cómo se consiguen esos puntos de entrada? ¿Se refiere usted aquí a invertir intradía en un ETF referenciado al IBEX? Disculpen mi ignorancia.
> 
> 2.Se agradecería mucho una explicación más exhaustiva del segundo punto.
> 
> Saludos



1. Sistemas propios. Aquí los mas sonados los del Maese Pollastre, que naturalmente no le va a decir lo que le ha costado años desarrollar y sigue manteniendo. 
Básicamente: Datos de entrada-Tratamiento mediante algoritmo propio (prueba error prueba error)- salida de puntos de entrada y dirección (largo o corto). Futuros normalmente, aunque todo lo que se menee referenciado a un índice, vale, por ejemplo con CFD´s. Estos sistemas funcionan a muy corto plazo, hablamos de espacios temporales cortos, cuanto más corto mas automatizado el proceso, es decir, no hay que pulsar el botoncito de comprar y vender.

2. Lo mismo que se buscan los puntos de entrada a muy corto plazo, se pueden buscar en trimestral (en mi caso). Pues en cuanto tengamos datos de giro en índice, buscamos bien acciones que se estén correlacionando bien con el índice (siempre en marco temporal concreto) en cuestión o con las grandes acciones que lo mueven. Se trata pues de entrar a comprar cuando se detecta rebote en el índice, alguna de las acciones puestas en estudio. 

Si mezclamos un sistema rápido con el segundo, minimizamos el riesgo. Podemos colocar un stop cubriendo entrada, que siempre es de agradecer.

Ya sabe, lo normal es entrar cuando crees que está en punto de giro y a los cinco minutos ya estás palmando pasta. 


En definitiva: ¿Cual es el secreto? Buscar un sistema que tenga un alto porcentaje de aciertos y ponerlo en práctica a rajatabla, con sus Stop Loss y sus salidas programadas, bien con venta directa o stop profit corrido. 

Donde no va a encontrar estos sistemas es en cursos, eso lo puede tener claro e indagando por internete encontrará muchos foros llenos de autodidactas, sacando su pellizquito, más o menos grande, nadando contra corriente. 


P.D. En el hilo podrá encontrar estos puntos dejados por los que practicamos el arte de perder dinero, con elegancia . Unos les harán caso (cosa que desaconsejo), otros lo usaran como referencia para comparar con los suyos (algo que es muy inteligente hacerlo) y otros como curiosidad, viendo como se dice un nivel de cotización y ahí mismo se para, sube el volumen, se gira, etc etc.....en definitiva, que somos en algunas ocasiones capaces de detectar cotizaciones donde los grandes operadores se van a poner a mamonear.

Espero le haya hecho pasar un rato entretenido este tocho.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (23 Ene 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Pues claro que no hay que estar largo, se ha perdido el giro. El día de entrar largo es cuando el SR. Ponzi preguntó por Pescanova y esto es lo que dijimos: 3 enero 2013 a media mañana
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...nero-2013-the-end-is-here-24.html#post8018220



Por ahi andara un mensaje mio de finales o asi de septiembre donde preguntaba por el valor, y es que cierto pajaro me aviso de que se habian comenzado a posicionar algun que otro leoncio. Posteriormente de esos dias, en la zona de 14, asustaron y lo movieron a la baja, para luego ellos solitos subir. Y en esas estamos.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Ene 2013)

Además en el hilo podrá encontrar jatos y jatas......


----------



## Arrebonico (23 Ene 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Miren lo que he encontrado:
> 
> Intelligent stock trading system by turning point confirming
> and probabilistic reasoning
> ...



Metodología para detectar puntos de entrada, tal como comentaban arriba, detectando puntos de giro.

Utiliza históricos, y un algoritmo de toma de decisión basado en estos. También, y como decía algún conforero, se trata de una metodología con alto % de acierto, pero nada de 100%. Un para de ensayos con datos reales con resultados del 145%.

No requiere potencia de cálculo, aunque no puede ser ejecutado en tiempo real por una CASIO FX.

Esto es de dos personas del mundo académico, por el origen del Paper. No tengo ni idea, pero supongo,no tendrá, literalmente, nada que hacer contra unos algoritmos paridos por la flor y nata de los matemáticos y físicos, que, si yo fuese un grande, habría fichado. Ni por supuesto, con sus ordenadores, algoritmos mal llamados IA (redes neuronales), ...


----------



## j.w.pepper (23 Ene 2013)

FranR dijo:


> 1. Sistemas propios. Aquí los mas sonados los del Maese Pollastre, que naturalmente no le va a decir lo que le ha costado años desarrollar y sigue manteniendo.
> Básicamente: Datos de entrada-Tratamiento mediante algoritmo propio (prueba error prueba error)- salida de puntos de entrada y dirección (largo o corto). Futuros normalmente, aunque todo lo que se menee referenciado a un índice, vale, por ejemplo con CFD´s. Estos sistemas funcionan a muy corto plazo, hablamos de espacios temporales cortos, cuanto más corto mas automatizado el proceso, es decir, no hay que pulsar el botoncito de comprar y vender.
> 
> 2. Lo mismo que se buscan los puntos de entrada a muy corto plazo, se pueden buscar en trimestral (en mi caso). Pues en cuanto tengamos datos de giro en índice, buscamos bien acciones que se estén correlacionando bien con el índice (siempre en marco temporal concreto) en cuestión o con las grandes acciones que lo mueven. Se trata pues de entrar a comprar cuando se detecta rebote en el índice, alguna de las acciones puestas en estudio.
> ...



Intersantísimo todos los "concetos". Voy a ser un poco más pesado: ¿Cuando usted compara si las variables índices y las variables: por ejemplo una determinada accion están correlacionadas, utiliza usted alguna herramienta gráfica para superponer ambos gráficos o crea observa usted las dos gráficas abiertas por ejemplo en dos ventanas para un rango determinado de tiempo, por ejemplo trimestral como usted comentó?

Thanks a lot!!!


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (23 Ene 2013)

En este hilo, otra veces, también, la gente se viste con armaduras gayers y compra Iberdrólicas todos al mismo tiempo, palmado pasta a punta pala.


----------



## pollastre (23 Ene 2013)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> En este hilo, otra veces, también, la gente se viste con armaduras gayers y compra Iberdrólicas todos al mismo tiempo, palmado pasta a punta pala.



Estilo Caballeros del Zodíaco y tal. Casi me estoy imaginando al DON vestido con una coraza encarnada, identificándose como el Caballero de la Rosa ::::


----------



## Crash (23 Ene 2013)

FranR dijo:


> 1. Sistemas propios.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



3.- Cat-o-meter. ¿No dispone Ud. de uno? Tsk tsk.

[YOUTUBE]-1V6sbrTYLY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Ene 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Estilo Caballeros del Zodíaco y tal. Casi me estoy imaginando al DON vestido con una coraza encarnada, identificándose como el Caballero de la Rosa ::::



A veces tiene usted gracia....aunque este no sea el caso.....¿Cuantas veces le he dicho que lo que pase IRL quede en la IRL?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Ene 2013)




----------



## j.w.pepper (23 Ene 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Además en el hilo podrá encontrar jatos y jatas......



miauuuu!!!


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Ene 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> A veces tiene usted gracia....aunque este no sea el caso.....¿Cuantas veces le he dicho que lo que pase IRL quede en la IRL?


----------



## Ajetreo (23 Ene 2013)

Acabo de comprar 100 OHL, tenia otras 100 a las que ya le sacaba un 24%

¿He hecho el primo...digo el gato?


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Ene 2013)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Acabo de comprar 100 OHL, tenia otras 100 a las que ya le sacaba un 24%
> 
> ¿He hecho el primo...digo el gato?



Pienso que no (medio/largo plazo)


----------



## FranR (23 Ene 2013)

j.w.pepper dijo:


> Intersantísimo todos los "concetos". Voy a ser un poco más pesado: ¿Cuando usted compara si las variables índices y las variables: por ejemplo una determinada accion están correlacionadas, utiliza usted alguna herramienta gráfica para superponer ambos gráficos o crea observa usted las dos gráficas abiertas por ejemplo en dos ventanas para un rango determinado de tiempo, por ejemplo trimestral como usted comentó?
> 
> Thanks a lot!!!



Desde el móvil, haré lo que pueda. Gráfico es método campestre. Software estadístico, variables, calcula correlación.
1. Cuantas más variables significativas, mejor
2. La correlación no tiene porque ser 1:1. Si encontramos con multiplicador con alta correlación, vamos apalancados...


----------



## ddddd (23 Ene 2013)

Yo también les querría preguntar por como ven el estado de Acciona ahora mismo.

Muchas gracias y un saludo.


----------



## Hannibal (23 Ene 2013)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Acabo de comprar 100 OHL, tenia otras 100 a las que ya le sacaba un 24%
> 
> ¿He hecho el primo...digo el gato?



Precisamente hace un rato lo estaba analizando y no lo veía nada claro sobre todo si vemos la gráfica desde hace 1 año. Y en su caso, si ya tenía acciones anteriores, yo hubiera puesto este dinero en alguna nueva oportunidad; no me gusta eso de tener 2 cestas referenciadas a un sólo valor. Llámeme desconfiado (o gallina :cook


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (23 Ene 2013)

Cada maestrillo tiene su librillo, y en algunos casos de "aficionados" con algunas simples herramientas ganan dinero.

Yo conozco a una persona que utiliza el sentido comun y la serenidad para entrar en bolsa. Aplica por tanto el sentimiento contrario, cuando el pesimismo azota hasta niveles de apocalipsis compra y cuando ya solo se discute que acciones tienen mas de un 15% de recorrido vende. 

Al tratarlo como un tema de "aficionado" y tener otros ingresos no le importa no obtener un año rentabilidad o estar un par de años con rentabilidades muy bajas.

De este hombre aprendi aquello de trata de hacerlo simple y que te funcione.


----------



## FranR (23 Ene 2013)

Están calentando mucho el nivel de escapada bajista, sin volumen de protección.

Vamos a tener un movimiento de entidad en IBEX aprox. 70


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Ene 2013)

en la 2 estan pasando un documental sobre la pluma , supongo que le puede interesar al personal :ouch:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (23 Ene 2013)

Oracle of Madrid, en 20 me bajo de Pescanova, o en el stop de 15,98. Fuerza la maquina para que sea lo primero. Yo ya no se a quien mas darle la vara para que compre pescanovas. Tal vez si el sr.A lo dijera en su pagina web.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (23 Ene 2013)

Son casi 20, pero es que el jato tagafao.


----------



## FranR (23 Ene 2013)

AMONÓ pequeña defensa en el nivel que entraron ayer, algunos despistaos.
Van a ser borrados


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Ene 2013)

vamos ibex hijoeputa revienta ya :baba:


----------



## FranR (23 Ene 2013)

Tiene marfario...


----------



## peseteuro (23 Ene 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> en la 2 estan pasando un documental sobre la pluma , supongo que le puede interesar al personal :ouch:



Pero en la 2 internacional?


----------



## FranR (23 Ene 2013)

GOOO GOOOOO

que alguien ate al gato


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (23 Ene 2013)

si el jato quiere que el ibex baje, el ibex subira. Es asi, es la 1ª ley fundamental del ibex.

La segunda es que si el jato quiere que suba, el ibex bajara.


----------



## FranR (23 Ene 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> si el jato quiere que el ibex baje, el ibex subira. Es asi, es la 1ª ley fundamental del ibex.
> 
> La segunda es que si el jato quiere que suba, el ibex bajara.



:XX: :XX: 

Que grande...pero que grande es usté


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Ene 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> si el jato quiere que el ibex baje, el ibex subira. Es asi, es la 1ª ley fundamental del ibex.
> 
> La segunda es que si el jato quiere que suba, el ibex bajara.



Vamos a putearlo un rato...Winifu, winifu!!


----------



## Burbujilimo (23 Ene 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> si el jato quiere que el ibex baje, el ibex subira. Es asi, es la 1ª ley fundamental del ibex.
> 
> La segunda es que si el jato quiere que suba, el ibex bajara.



JJJJ...

(Joio Jato Jalapeño Jafe)


----------



## FranR (23 Ene 2013)

Lleva tres días horribles, entramos en picado..... aparece el PG y se recupera.


Venga confiemos en los leoncios vendedores...no hay defensa de nivel


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (23 Ene 2013)

Por desgracia para mi, como hay dias que esta baneado o sus cortilargos son dificiles de descifrar, pues mi super algoritmo: negacion lo que el gato diga, todavia no alcanza al de Mr.P. 

Y ahora en serio, es gafe, si no fuera porque no sabia de el, diria que la caida que me produjo la rotura de ligamentos alla por 1985 fue por su culpa.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Ene 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Por desgracia para mi, como hay dias que esta baneado o sus cortilargos son dificiles de descifrar, pues mi super algoritmo: negacion lo que el gato diga, todavia no alcanza al de Mr.P.
> 
> Y ahora en serio, es gafe, si no fuera porque no sabia de el, diria que la caida que me produjo la rotura de ligamentos alla por 1985 fue por su culpa.



El marfario jatuno es tan poderoso que es capaz de retroceder en el tiempo, no lo dude, fue su culpa.


----------



## FranR (23 Ene 2013)

Lo he comentado muchas veces y quiero insistir que no es broma.

Empresas contratan a gafes, porque existir existen. Este tío es un fuera de serie en lo suyo. 

Empieza de nuevo la partida... en línea de salida again.


----------



## paulistano (23 Ene 2013)

Acojonante lo de este tio....Iker Jimenez se haría cruces con el.

Un vez vale, dos...ok....tres.....pero decenas de veces??.:8:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Ene 2013)

<!-- copy and paste. Modify height and width if desired. --> <a href="http://content.screencast.com/users/guybrush_threepwood/folders/Snagit/media/6a575456-5d5b-4e63-bfae-5fd3639cee03/01.23.2013-15.45.18.png"><img class="embeddedObject" src="http://content.screencast.com/users/guybrush_threepwood/folders/Snagit/media/6a575456-5d5b-4e63-bfae-5fd3639cee03/01.23.2013-15.45.18.png" width="620" height="229" border="0" /></a>


----------



## Navarrorum (23 Ene 2013)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Ojito a grifols, que parece que gira y podrá irse hasta 26.5. Aguantó los 24 con un par de barridas.
> 
> Vale, si, es verdad, estoy dentro y no soy objetivo...pero de esperanza se vive. ¿que no?




Hace un par de dias hizo una vela de martillo invertido CLARISIMA haciendo un un suelo seguro con todos los indicadores bajo minimos. En un valor Alcista creo que fue una buena oportunidad para entrar. Asi lo hice.:fiufiu:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (23 Ene 2013)

Navarrorum dijo:


> Hace un par de dias hizo una vela de martillo invertido CLARISIMA haciendo un un suelo seguro con todos los indicadores bajo minimos. En un valor Alcista creo que fue una buena oportunidad para entrar. Asi lo hice.:fiufiu:



Bueno. Pues a ver si sacamos unos cuartos pal Nexus 7.


----------



## Krim (23 Ene 2013)

Bueno, los resultados de ayer de AMD "palmamos una montaña de pasta según lo previsto" parece que le molan al mercado. 8%, recuperando los niveles del 2.6. Si realmente vuelven a los números negros en el Q3, pueden llegar a 4$ tranquilamente...o pueden volver a cagarla e irse al infierno, que es igualmente probable.


----------



## tesorero (23 Ene 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> Me gustaría pediros un favor, y es que me corrijais en lo que esté equivocado, que seguramente sea todo. Adjunto gráfica de acerinox con los, en mi opinión, soporte y resistencia más cercanos así como el canal alcista reciente. Ahora viene lo divertido y es que parece que el canal chocará con la resistencia a corto plazo. Así pues puede pasar tanto que la rompa al alza como que cambie la tendencia a bajista.
> 
> ¿Creeis que si rompe la resistencia de 8,94 al alza será un buen momento para entrar? ¿Ese gran volumen en la bajada del 30 de noviembre es como para mosquearse o es sólo cosa mia?



Yo veo ahí varias cosas:
Ese volumen del día 30 es importante. El precio en el que está es zona de soporte. Si ves el gráfico de más largo plazo verás que ahí el precio se está dando la vuelta en estos niveles. Pero como ya se ha dicho aquí, soportes pasados no garantizan soportes futuros. No obstante, hasta la presente lo ha hecho. 
Ese día también presentó unas divergencias precio-RSI con respecto al anterior mínimo. 
Presenta un doble suelo con finales de julio 2012( aquí en julio no es exacto) 
Todos estos aspectos positivos, se contrarrestan con la proximidad de la directriz bajista (iniciada en 2011, porque hay otra de más largo plazo que aún está más arriba) y con zona de resistencia ya tocada varias veces (resistencias pasadas, no garantizan resistencias futuras), en donde se comprobará la fortaleza de este valor. Casualmente esta directriz bajista pasa ahora mismo por los entornos de 8.90, por lo que el valor está estos días en zona de guerra. 
Hoy está luchando por no perder esa directriz alcista del 30 de noviembre. 
Conclusión: Si supera esa zona creo que puede ser buena entrada para pillar unas perras. Hay que ver el volumen como acompaña.

Recuerde que esto es papertrading y seguro que hay más información en el gráfico, pero ahora mismo estoy en nivel aprendiz de barman de bar de pueblo.


----------



## Navarrorum (23 Ene 2013)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Bueno. Pues a ver si sacamos unos cuartos pal Nexus 7.




Si no me equivoco se va pegar unos pocos dias con subidas y bajadas pequeñas pero dentro de un par de dias pegará un buen petardazo. Luego corregirá 1/3 y volverá a subir (bastante mas de 26€)

[RapelTrader mode=Off]


----------



## davidautentico (23 Ene 2013)

WOW AMD!

Alguien estará muy contento..


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Ene 2013)

Fram mamón si te lo pones de firma suelta un thanks....tacaño!


----------



## Hannibal (23 Ene 2013)

tesorero dijo:


> Yo veo ahí varias cosas:
> Ese volumen del día 30 es importante. El precio en el que está es zona de soporte. Si ves el gráfico de más largo plazo verás que ahí el precio se está dando la vuelta en estos niveles. Pero como ya se ha dicho aquí, soportes pasados no garantizan soportes futuros. No obstante, hasta la presente lo ha hecho.
> Ese día también presentó unas divergencias precio-RSI con respecto al anterior mínimo.
> Presenta un doble suelo con finales de julio 2012( aquí en julio no es exacto)
> ...



Sí, la verdad es que debería coger un período de tiempo más amplio, pero a su vez pienso que el batacazo generalizado del primer semestre del año pasado vino marcado por un hecho concreto que, pienso, acabó cuando el señor Draghi salió a decir unas palabritas.

Yo también llevo poco y mi nivel es de reponedor de caja de cocacolas en el almacén de ese bar de pueblo, pero creo que tendremos que estar atentos; si rompe resistencia entro salvo que vea algún otro valor más seguro antes.

Ahí le dejo mis thanks por responderme al menos


----------



## juanfer (23 Ene 2013)

Ayer volvi a ponerme corto en el DAX, pero parece que hoy no va ser el dia del cierre de los gaps, la verdad es que cada dia hay mas gaps abiertos, pero nunca se cierran se abren nuevos.

Ya saben, hoy no mañana se cierran los gaps.


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Ene 2013)

Están metiendo unas velas puti puti deluxe

Verás, verás


----------



## James Bond (23 Ene 2013)

davidautentico dijo:


> WOW AMD!
> 
> Alguien estará muy contento..



Ya lo dije pero como son "intuiciones" mías. Compre a 2,43$ y ahora esta a 2,71$, y nos vamos para 3$ antes de lo que pensaba.

Salu2.


----------



## LÁNGARO (23 Ene 2013)

europa - El FMI empeora su pronóstico para España y estima una caída del PIB del 1,5% este año - 23/01/13 en Infomercados
esto tampoco hace caer el ibex?????????


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Ene 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> europa - El FMI empeora su pronóstico para España y estima una caída del PIB del 1,5% este año - 23/01/13 en Infomercados
> esto tampoco hace caer el ibex?????????



descontado


----------



## FranR (23 Ene 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


>



Hoyga ahora que está esto un poco relajao no puedo dejar de mirarle las boobs a la Jato´s sister.. :ouch:


----------



## LÁNGARO (23 Ene 2013)

por descontado que lo hace caer, o que ya estaba descontado hace tiempo y no sirve para nada?????????


caeeeeeeeeeeeeeee co´onessssssssssssssss


----------



## FranR (23 Ene 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> por descontado que lo hace caer, o que ya estaba descontado hace tiempo y no sirve para nada?????????
> 
> 
> caeeeeeeeeeeeeeee co´onessssssssssssssss



Tranqui que el PG está entretenido ahora....


Level guano near..









Lo que no se es que le ha hecho el pobre desgraciado para que el jato le esté soplando la nuca.


----------



## vmmp29 (23 Ene 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Tranqui que el PG está entretenido ahora....
> 
> 
> Level guano near..
> ...



Fran es el Chaman de Alcudia jatuno


----------



## LÁNGARO (23 Ene 2013)

montoro esta hablando ahora. Dice algo interesante??????


----------



## FranR (23 Ene 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> montoro esta hablando ahora. Dice algo interesante??????



Veamos....porque la jornada está perdida.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Ene 2013)

Me va a molar a mi esto de disfrazarse de caballeros del zodiaco..... :baba:


----------



## LÁNGARO (23 Ene 2013)

Resultados de la Búsqueda de imágenes de Google de http://icachondeo.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/11/hot-star-wars-cosplay-fans-nsfw-02.jpg


----------



## J-Z (23 Ene 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Bueno, los resultados de ayer de AMD "palmamos una montaña de pasta según lo previsto" parece que le molan al mercado. 8%, recuperando los niveles del 2.6. Si realmente vuelven a los números negros en el Q3, pueden llegar a 4$ tranquilamente...o pueden volver a cagarla e irse al infierno, que es igualmente probable.



AMD va hacer mínimos por doquier, en cpus se la foka INTEL y en gpus NVIDIA, y la tendencia en vez de reducirse tiende a agrandarse el GAP tecnológico que ya le sacan.


----------



## J-Z (23 Ene 2013)

tesorero dijo:


> Yo veo ahí varias cosas:
> Ese volumen del día 30 es importante. El precio en el que está es zona de soporte. Si ves el gráfico de más largo plazo verás que ahí el precio se está dando la vuelta en estos niveles. Pero como ya se ha dicho aquí, soportes pasados no garantizan soportes futuros. No obstante, hasta la presente lo ha hecho.
> Ese día también presentó unas divergencias precio-RSI con respecto al anterior mínimo.
> Presenta un doble suelo con finales de julio 2012( aquí en julio no es exacto)
> ...



El gráfico dice niveles cercanos a 8 COMPRA, niveles cercanos a 9 VENTA, casi entro hará un mes pero preferi quedarme mirando ::


----------



## Krim (23 Ene 2013)

j-z dijo:


> AMD va hacer mínimos por doquier, en cpus se la foka INTEL y en gpus NVIDIA, y la tendencia en vez de reducirse tiende a agrandarse el GAP tecnológico que ya le sacan.



Eeeeh...puede que los haga, pero no por eso. Sea Island está a la vuelta de la esquina, y no se tú pero yo de la siguiente generación de NV no se nada. Por otra parte, no sé de donde te sacas que NV se la foka. Y te recuerdo que tanto la WiiU, como la XBox720 como la PS4, parece que llevarán AMD inside, más que nada por que no hay nadie más capaz de hacer algo parecido a día de hoy.


----------



## J-Z (23 Ene 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Eeeeh...puede que los haga, pero no por eso. Sea Island está a la vuelta de la esquina, y no se tú pero yo de la siguiente generación de NV no se nada. Por otra parte, no sé de donde te sacas que NV se la foka. Y te recuerdo que tanto la WiiU, como la XBox720 como la PS4, parece que llevarán AMD inside, más que nada por que no hay nadie más capaz de hacer algo parecido a día de hoy.



NVIDIA se la foka tanto que pone su gama media de GPUS a precio de la alta de AMD y se la foka, y la alta de NVIDIA aprovechando el percal está en 900$ la 690 y ahora sale la nueva 770 a 800$.

ATI competía mejor por su cuenta que con AMD.

En micros igual, la fokada es de órdago, en nada sale HASLEM de INTEL, y los actuales se los follan con micros de hace 2 gen.

Que los monten las consolitas para rebajar costes es irrelevante son gráficas caquita de gama baja igual sacan 30-50$ por unidad claro que se venden muchas y tal pero vamos, donde está la pasta es en vender GPU sueltas de PC Gamers a 200-300$ la unidad de media.

Resumiendo que se la fokan y mucho, una buena comparación sería que AMD es la NOKIA actual.


----------



## Arrebonico (23 Ene 2013)

j-z dijo:


> NVIDIA se la foka tanto que pone su gama media de GPUS a precio de la alta de AMD y se la foka, y la alta de NVIDIA aprovechando el percal está en 900$ la 690 y ahora sale la nueva 770 a 800$...



Intel arrastra la cagada que ha supuesto el diseño de la GPU por parte de Power VR, que no funciona en Linux, en sus Atom n2500 para arriba.

AMD, que no tenía nada para competir, ha demostrado que sus *C60* dejan a los Atom de Intel como la mverda que son, su argumento de venta ha sido una TDP de 6.5W para 1.8GHz.

Intel, va a entrar ahora al mercado de los SOCs, el cual dominan otros. ¿Cree ustec que van a generar ganancias desde 0?

En uno o dos años, vamos a ver los escaparates plagados de ultrabooks que van a utilizar estos Atoms, C60, ... Van a tener que costar sobre los 300€, como indican todos los analistas, con diferencias de hasta 50€/ud. ¿Saldrá ganando Intel? No shurmano, no.


----------



## Arrebonico (23 Ene 2013)

j-z dijo:


> NVIDIA se la foka tanto que pone su gama media de GPUS a precio de la alta de AMD y se la foka, y la alta de NVIDIA aprovechando el percal está en 900$ la 690 y ahora sale la nueva 770 a 800$.
> 
> ATI competía mejor por su cuenta que con AMD.
> 
> ...



Vamoj a ver, que encuentro esto contradictorio. ¿Cuántos gamers conoce usted? ¿Y cuando gente comprando tablets y netbooks? (ARM, Atoms, C60s, ...). No hase falta desir nada más (respecto a esto).



> Resumiendo que se la fokan y mucho, una buena comparación sería que AMD es la NOKIA actual.



Nokia parece que no va a quebrar, ni hundirse, ni mucho menos, ¿no? Han llegado muy tarde, pero parece que ya saben donde están, y lo que van a hacer.


----------



## Krim (23 Ene 2013)

A día de hoy:
A driver update to reduce Radeon frame times - The Tech Report - Page 1

Ya me explicará usted de donde viene su comparación. Le recuerdo que estas son dos tarjetas de precio muy similar (entre 280 y 300 pavos, según distribuidor). 

Lo de la 690 a 900$ es sencillamente por que es una tarjeta doble, con un TDP de 300W, 300 mm² por chip, y se cobra como tal, no tiene nada que ver con la falta de competencia. Y respecto a la 770 por 800$...eeh, que te lo acabas de inventar, por no escribir más.

En resumen y sin acritud: Ni puta idea, fanboy.


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Ene 2013)

Ok,vamos a relajar el tema.

*bOObies time!!!*







Nuestra amiga nunca va ni larga ni corta,...siempre va de punta.


----------



## J-Z (23 Ene 2013)

Arrebonico dijo:


> Intel arrastra la cagada que ha supuesto el diseño de la GPU por parte de Power VR, que no funciona en Linux, en sus Atom n2500 para arriba.
> 
> AMD, que no tenía nada para competir, ha demostrado que sus *C60* dejan a los Atom de Intel como la mverda que son, su argumento de venta ha sido una TDP de 6.5W para 1.8GHz.
> 
> ...



INTEL foka demasiado a AMD, tu mismo citas el mercado que tiene AMD pequeñeces y tecnología mierder simplemente venden por barato baratu, INTEL y NVIDIA en tecnología punta fokan de más a AMD que está dormidisima desde hace 2-3 años.

NVIDIA de hecho pierde ventas porque se pasan con el precio vale que se fokan a las ATI/AMD pero está timando al personal.


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Ene 2013)

Esta noche resultados de la manzanita...


----------



## J-Z (23 Ene 2013)

Arrebonico dijo:


> Vamoj a ver, que encuentro esto contradictorio. ¿Cuántos gamers conoce usted? ¿Y cuando gente comprando tablets y netbooks? (ARM, Atoms, C60s, ...). No hase falta desir nada más (respecto a esto).
> 
> 
> 
> Nokia parece que no va a quebrar, ni hundirse, ni mucho menos, ¿no? Han llegado muy tarde, pero parece que ya saben donde están, y lo que van a hacer.



Bastantes, y de los otros poquitos, y los netbooks aparte de mierders son baratuelos no creo que valgan mucho sus procesadores 50-70€?, igual las tablets, en cambio en servidores y PC potentes los micros de media no bajan de 200€ eso un gama media.

Y hablamos de sector videojuegos que mueve más pasta que el cine con la tonterida, ahí AMD tiene la tostada muy quemada como no saquen un pelotazo bien prontito.

NOKIA no se ha hundido del todo pero poco le ha faltado y sigue estancada, y eso siendo la líder total de móviles, AMD no ha sido líder de nada, como mucho seguía el juego a INTEL en un cara a cara con alguna gen incluso superándole por poco pero ahora están para el arrastre tanto en su sector original CPU como con las GPU cuando compraron a ATI.


----------



## Krim (23 Ene 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Esta noche resultados de la manzanita...



Pues creo que va a ser la jugada inversa a los de AMD de anoche. Resultados espectaculares y Fiesta Pandoriana.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Ene 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Esta noche resultados de la manzanita...



poñiooooooooooooooooooooooo (eso lo ha dicho la gata al pasar por el teclado  )


----------



## J-Z (23 Ene 2013)

Krim dijo:


> A día de hoy:
> A driver update to reduce Radeon frame times - The Tech Report - Page 1
> 
> Ya me explicará usted de donde viene su comparación. Le recuerdo que estas son dos tarjetas de precio muy similar (entre 280 y 300 pavos, según distribuidor).
> ...



La 690 es un timo porque no debería costar más de 500-600 pero claro como la competencia de AMD es NULA pues barra libre en el precio y que se la compren los 4 frikazos de turno.

La nueva serie acaba de salir llamese 770 790 o como quieran NVidia GeForce 'Titan' y el esperado núcleo GK110 por si la fokada era poca ::

En resumen,, *fanboy tu padre mongolo*, compra AMD tecnología punta :XX:


----------



## LOLO08 (23 Ene 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Pues claro que no hay que estar largo, se ha perdido el giro. El día de entrar largo es cuando el SR. Ponzi preguntó por Pescanova y esto es lo que dijimos: 3 enero 2013 a media mañana
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...nero-2013-the-end-is-here-24.html#post8018220



Pues hoy otro 2,44% de subida...:Baile:


----------



## vmmp29 (23 Ene 2013)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Pues hoy otro 2,44 de subida...:Baile:




mire volv a 17:35 en 1 minuto


+15000 frente a poco más 1000 en volc

*-14000 netos* muchos han puesto de acuerdo para salir por patas


ajuste el stop caballero y disfrute de las plusvis


----------



## ponzi (23 Ene 2013)

Felicidades grumetes  Aconsejais algun stop profit para Pescanova?Llevo dos dias desconectado,esta noche reviso los post


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Ene 2013)

Gol de Señor

Acuerdo en EEUU para ampliar durante tres meses el techo de deuda - elEconomista.es


----------



## Manu_alcala (23 Ene 2013)

Buenas tardes a todos. Escribo poco pero les leo siempre. Dejo apuntadas dos cosas.


GAMESA

Blackrock ha reducido en casi 4 millones de acciones su posición corta. Parece que los ositos empiezan a dejárla respirar poco a poco. Siguiente parada, los 2,40€.


RESUMEN DE LA SESIÓN DE HOY (Y ALGUNAS MÁS DE LA SEMANA PASADA)


[YOUTUBE]k5nqh1crSv0[/YOUTUBE]


Un saludo a tod@s


----------



## LOLO08 (23 Ene 2013)

Despues de casi 5 años en burbuja cambio de avatar.

A la mayor honrra de los sufridos pescantines que surcan esas frías aguas atlánticas en busca y captura del pescaito y marisquito rico!!!!!

Pd: Chino, la idea me la ha dado usté...:Aplauso:


----------



## LOLO08 (23 Ene 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Felicidades grumetes  Aconsejais algun stop profit para Pescanova?Llevo dos dias desconectado,esta noche reviso los post



15e. muy largos podría estar bien :Baile:

Ayer vol de 500.000 aprox , hoy 311.000 . El volumen acompaña


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (23 Ene 2013)

Yo tengo puesto ya el stop para sacar un 13% limpio de comisiones pero no de Montoro.

Por arriba iremos acompañando si se da el caso para sacar lo maximo posible siempre dejando un poquito de holgura. De este barco ya solo nos bajamos con plusvalias, ahora solo queda que nos pague la cena de la proxima navidad.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (23 Ene 2013)

oracle of madrid vigile alguna que otra small cap, que despues de este puerto habra que partir en busca de nuevos mares.

TEF ha sa sacado un movil con mozilla os, me parto. CEO Janus, cuando Matildolandia se meriende a Apple y su aifon le regalare una carcasa para el movil con el señor alierta aerografiado.


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Ene 2013)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Buenas tardes a todos. Escribo poco pero les leo siempre. Dejo apuntadas dos cosas.
> 
> 
> GAMESA
> ...



ya se os advirtio respecto de guanesa , los dos euros son la zanahoria , menuda trampa para gaceleridos ::


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (23 Ene 2013)

Que tef esta para meterle cortos con stop en la zona 10,95 mas o menso si mañana abre a la baja tambien, pero yo despues de que HEMOS sacado un movil con tegnolojiah de urtima generacion ya no me atrevo y es que se huele, porque se huele, que esto va a ser la punta de lanza que destronara al aifon. Que gran tecnologico es Alierta, COMPREN MATILDES antes del inicio de su vuelo.

Pregunto en serio, puede llegar la accion a 100 euros? Para cuando?

PD: Todo lo anterior es producto de que me he tenido que beber una botella de guisqui porque si antes Tef era conocidad por robar a viejecitos en la factura del fijo, ahora se poner a sacar moviles con mozilla os. España no la conoce ni su madre.


----------



## ponzi (23 Ene 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Yo tengo puesto ya el stop para sacar un 13% limpio de comisiones pero no de Montoro.
> 
> Por arriba iremos acompañando si se da el caso para sacar lo maximo posible siempre dejando un poquito de holgura. De este barco ya solo nos bajamos con plusvalias, ahora solo queda que nos pague la cena de la proxima navidad.





LOLO08 dijo:


> 15e. muy largos podría estar bien :Baile:
> 
> Ayer vol de 500.000 aprox , hoy 311.000 . El volumen acompaña



Hoy puse un stop profit en 16 pero creo que lo voy a subir a 16,2 o 16,3. Esta siendo un vieje muy placentero  ojala pudiese decir lo mismo de portugal telecom ::


----------



## LÁNGARO (23 Ene 2013)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Despues de casi 5 años en burbuja cambio de avatar.
> 
> A la mayor honrra de los sufridos pescantines que surcan esas frías aguas atlánticas en busca y captura del pescaito y marisquito rico!!!!!
> 
> HonRa, con una sola R. Parece mentira......


----------



## Janus (23 Ene 2013)

Arch Coal está a punto. En cuanto haya una vela verde de escape con mucho volumen .... para adentro sin pensarlo porque puede ser el inicio de una subida muy importante.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (23 Ene 2013)

Portugal telecom, uff, yo con el sector telecomunicaciones como esta me mantengo en tef por cariño y poco mas. Espero que recupere.


----------



## ponzi (23 Ene 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Portugal telecom, uff, yo con el sector telecomunicaciones como esta me mantengo en tef por cariño y poco mas. Espero que recupere.



De las telecos europeas es de las menos capitalizadas,estan en brasil (oi) y algunos paises de africa.Espero que su modelo de futuro no se base solo en vender smarphones a los masai.Estaba entre pt, kpn o tef pero viendo que Parames apuesta tanto por la portuguesa no se algo habra visto,eso espero (leer informes en portugues no se me da muy bien)


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Ene 2013)

Momento manzana


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Ene 2013)

¿alguien llevan Netflix?

Netflix, Inc.: NASDAQ:NFLX quotes & news - Google Finance

Que mire el Premarket...


----------



## Janus (23 Ene 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Momento manzana



Estar ahí es una lotería. Ya les adelanto que a pesar del subidón de hoy en Google, está muy bien para cortos si llega al máximo anterior.


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Ene 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Estar ahí es una lotería. Ya les adelanto que a pesar del subidón de hoy en Google, está muy bien para cortos si llega al máximo anterior.



Sigue siendo carne de cortos. Pero hoy a lo mejor le dan un respiro...


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Ene 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ¿alguien llevan Netflix?
> 
> Netflix, Inc.: NASDAQ:NFLX quotes & news - Google Finance
> 
> Que mire el Premarket...



Gen Santa...

28% de subida


----------



## Janus (23 Ene 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ¿alguien llevan Netflix?
> 
> Netflix, Inc.: NASDAQ:NFLX quotes & news - Google Finance
> 
> Que mire el Premarket...



Vaya despropósito. Vale un tercio más cuando sus resultados son mejores desde la óptica de los gastos porque los ingresos han estado un poquito por encima de las estimaciones.

En 130 tiene mucha resistencia si bien es cierto que ante esta explosividad no valen soportes ni resistencias. Mejor con palomitas desde fuera.


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Ene 2013)

veo los resultados de manzzana y me voy a dormir :Baile:


----------



## Janus (23 Ene 2013)

Catacrock en Apple.


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Ene 2013)

Apple Earnings: $13.81 EPS, Revenue of $54.51 Billion vs. Estimates of $13.47 EPS, $54.73 Billion Revenue


----------



## Tonto Simon (23 Ene 2013)

Creo que dos millones mas de socios..


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Ene 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Catacrock en Apple.



astrocotrock :Aplauso: me voy a dormir mañana sera un dia maravilloso :baba:


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Ene 2013)

más de 5% de caída en el after


----------



## bertok (23 Ene 2013)

Buenas noches motherfuckers.

No mordáis la manzana prohibida.


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Ene 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> más de 5% de caída en el after



ahora si que me voy a dormir muy ilusionado pensando en un mañana peor :Baile:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (23 Ene 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ahora si que me voy a dormir muy ilusionado pensando en un mañana peor :Baile:



Un thanks tasganao. :XX::XX:


----------



## Janus (23 Ene 2013)

Ahí está:

Ip Man 2: La Leyenda del Gran Maestro (2010) online disponible en Castellano, Latino y Subtitulada « Peliculas Yonkis, Ver Películas Online


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Ene 2013)

-10% en el pre para Apple


----------



## ponzi (23 Ene 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Yo tengo puesto ya el stop para sacar un 13% limpio de comisiones pero no de Montoro.
> 
> Por arriba iremos acompañando si se da el caso para sacar lo maximo posible siempre dejando un poquito de holgura. De este barco ya solo nos bajamos con plusvalias, ahora solo queda que nos pague la cena de la proxima navidad.



Ya me imagino el proximo mensaje navideño


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3foNkZxv7ks&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Ene 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> -10% en el pre para Apple



Hola, soy blanco y voy largo en apple


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Ene 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Hola, soy blanco y voy largo en apple



Iba provocando


----------



## vmmp29 (24 Ene 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Catacrock en Apple.




NFLX en 139$


y la castaña de AAPL -10 por quedar por debajo de las estimaciones batiendo record de ingresos anuales


----------



## atman (24 Ene 2013)

Janus... échele un ojo al contango del VIX... diría que le ha llegado el momento ¿no le parece? A ver si mañana se deja...

A Google, le voy a dar algún día más. A Arch Coal... mmm... espero a mañana a ver...

De momento, amplío ligeramente bienes tangibles. Lo del stock... sinceramente, creo que nos queda aún deflación por delante. Pero en ambos casos, acompañaré la formación del suelo antes de que sea tarde.


----------



## ponzi (24 Ene 2013)

Acabo de descubrir que mi aventura el otro dia con el chapista de puertas no es un caso aislado...Mirar el reportaje, hay algunos que hasta ponen ladrillos delante de la puerta para que no entren ocupas


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KfyBDIAMngM&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## ponzi (24 Ene 2013)

Os dejo un video muy recomendable


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iLI535ypgXo&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Ene 2013)

guanos dias gaceleridos siemprealcistas 

hoy toca manzanearse :XX: se veia venir ya que el rebotito es solo un pullback .

a las hordas bajistas os digo no tengais piedad :no:


----------



## LOLO08 (24 Ene 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> LOLO08 dijo:
> 
> 
> > Despues de casi 5 años en burbuja cambio de avatar.
> ...


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (24 Ene 2013)

LOLO08 dijo:


> LÁNGARO dijo:
> 
> 
> > jejej. Ed. es para darle mayor enfasis al curre de los pescanovos :Baile:
> ...


----------



## LÁNGARO (24 Ene 2013)

pues no parece que vaya a bajar mucho, encima Japon cierra con una subida +1.28% y con malos datos.....


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Ene 2013)

atman dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Latunes? Quiero de saber!



Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> LOLO08 dijo:
> 
> 
> > Lo de la gente poniendoso en el avatar el logo de Pescanova...no sé, me recuera a aquello de Groucho y el limpiabotas y tal...
> ...


----------



## LOLO08 (24 Ene 2013)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> LOLO08 dijo:
> 
> 
> > Lo de la gente poniendoso en el avatar el logo de Pescanova...no sé, me recuera a aquello de Groucho y el limpiabotas y tal...
> ...


----------



## pipoapipo (24 Ene 2013)

este foro va a peor............. se dejan de postear tetas y se postean atunazos......

esta peli es mejor q la de janus (para los gustos violentos del hilo) inicio flojo y final pastelon... pero parte central sabrosa.... y violenta...

[YOUTUBE]AxBSwfwyB4I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Ene 2013)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:
> 
> 
> > Somos la Ola....:Baile:
> ...


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Ene 2013)

MV el Atila de los mercados os advierte , arrepentios y soltad to el papel :no:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (24 Ene 2013)

Buenos pescatines y tal,

marisco recio que bueno. Este año el marisquito, aunque sean gambas congeladas, las tenemos pagadas.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (24 Ene 2013)

MV atila es igual de gafe que MV.

Una palabra tuya bastara para subir el ibex. Hagase tu voluntad.


----------



## pollastre (24 Ene 2013)

Serenidad, Señol Chinazo... se están probando algunos niveles ahora, ya sabe, los típicos juegos que se traen las manos fuertes entre manos.

El leoncio de la @1m 9:27 me ha cerrado el día antes siquiera de la primera media hora de sesión. Todo un detallazo por su parte, la verdad. 

Así pues, a punto de cumplir una _semana GS_ a falta de quedar en verde también mañana, estoy a partir de ahora a su disposición por si tiene alguna duda sobre el RS7. Pregunte, pregunte ::


----------



## mataresfacil (24 Ene 2013)

Que alegria las gamesas. ::


----------



## atman (24 Ene 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Latunes? Quiero de saber!



...tangibles sin fecha de caducidad. )

Lo comenté el otro día, igual que lo de la gestión de stocks...


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (24 Ene 2013)

DIA insade style:

Por un conocido que trabaja en DIA sé que hace una año repartieron una jugosa gratificación entre todos lo sempleados. Ahora, con DIA en máximos, he de decir que esa gratíficación este año no existe.


----------



## paulistano (24 Ene 2013)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Que alegria las gamesas. ::





::


Solté a 2,015 y 1,97....me queda un paquete a 2.03:ouch:


He pillado ahora a 1,88.


Hoy acaban en verde:fiufiu:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Ene 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LOLO08 (24 Ene 2013)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> DIA insade style:
> 
> Por un conocido que trabaja en DIA sé que hace una año repartieron una jugosa gratificación entre todos lo sempleados. Ahora, con DIA en máximos, he de decir que esa gratíficación este año no existe.



Como valor Dia tiene un comportamiento noble. Desde sep. del 2011 su gráfica es impecable

Pd: es solo a mi que el escribir un mens. va como el culo?


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (24 Ene 2013)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Como valor Dia tiene un comportamiento noble.
> 
> Pd: es solo a mi que el escribir un mens. va como el culo?



Cierto. Se queda bloqueado...¡¡Calopez!!!


----------



## Krim (24 Ene 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> guanos dias gaceleridos siemprealcistas
> 
> hoy toca manzanearse :XX: se veia venir ya que el rebotito es solo un pullback .
> 
> a las hordas bajistas os digo no tengais piedad :no:



Jato...le importaría profetizar la subida del paro a 8 millones? Es la mejor esperanza que se me ocurre para este país.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (24 Ene 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Serenidad, Señol Chinazo... se están probando algunos niveles ahora, ya sabe, los típicos juegos que se traen las manos fuertes entre manos.
> 
> El leoncio de la @1m 9:27 me ha cerrado el día antes siquiera de la primera media hora de sesión. Todo un detallazo por su parte, la verdad.
> 
> Así pues, a punto de cumplir una _semana GS_ a falta de quedar en verde también mañana, estoy a partir de ahora a su disposición por si tiene alguna duda sobre el RS7. Pregunte, pregunte ::





.
La verdad es que Audi con este coche ha hecho algo que no se aleja mucho del concepto de un Ferrari FF, por menos de la mitad de precio. Casi resulta hasta barato.


----------



## juanfer (24 Ene 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Serenidad, Señol Chinazo... se están probando algunos niveles ahora, ya sabe, los típicos juegos que se traen las manos fuertes entre manos.
> 
> El leoncio de la @1m 9:27 me ha cerrado el día antes siquiera de la primera media hora de sesión. Todo un detallazo por su parte, la verdad.
> 
> Así pues, a punto de cumplir una _semana GS_ a falta de quedar en verde también mañana, estoy a partir de ahora a su disposición por si tiene alguna duda sobre el RS7. Pregunte, pregunte ::



Señor Pollastre ¿como esta la jungla del DAX?

A primera hora ha habido una vela terminal.


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Ene 2013)

que cansinos por el amor de lol :ouch:

pero el gap les atraera como si fuera un agujero negro :Aplauso:


----------



## mataresfacil (24 Ene 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> ::
> 
> 
> Solté a 2,015 y 1,97....me queda un paquete a 2.03:ouch:
> ...



No se, lo que si puede ser es que este sea el ultimo dia de bajadas y toque remontada. Ujala, ujala. Janus en ti confianmus.


----------



## pollastre (24 Ene 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Señor Pollastre ¿como esta la jungla del DAX?
> 
> A primera hora ha habido una vela terminal.




Hoy sí han defendido el 766x, a diferencia del día 22 donde se dejaron ir un poco - pero siempre de forma controlada - .

La patada ha sido considerable. Yo contaba con la defensa, pero no algo tan contundente como han hecho. 

Para operar el resto del día, le puedo recomendar que esté atento al comportamiento en el 723, 738-744. Son puntos posibles para corto, buscando el 708 en primera instancia, y el 690 como objetivo último. En ese punto debería realizar beneficios y pasar a neutral. Yo no arriesgaría más allá de eso.

edit: quiero resaltar lo de "estar atento al comportamiento", que no significa "meter cortos con tó lo gordo nada más tocar ese nivel". Si vienen con mucha fuerza, déjelo ir, no arriesgue el corto. Pero si titubean o muestran debilidad, puede ser una buena opción probar a entrar entonces.


----------



## paulistano (24 Ene 2013)

mataresfacil dijo:


> No se, lo que si puede ser es que este sea el ultimo dia de bajadas y toque remontada. Ujala, ujala. Janus en ti confianmus.



Eso es, janus compra 80.000 titulos cohone, y ya si se anima el gran ghk con otros 80.000 colocamos a alguno de consejero:Baile:


----------



## pollastre (24 Ene 2013)

Si le soy sincero, a más que lo veo, más me gusta cada vez. 

Estoy esperando que publiquen un roadtest como agua de mayo....

Audi tiene la costumbre de organizar jornadas para reviewers en la zona de Ronda, para presentar sus modelos nuevos. Los primeros días sólo admiten a prensa especializada, pero luego hay jornadas en las que si eres capaz de tocar las "cuerdas" adecuadas, puedes conseguir que te cuelen en la lista de invitados para un driving day.

Geeezzzzzzz...... tiraré de mis _contactos _en el mundo del motor..... veamos, ¿ Señol Chinazo, anda por ahí ? ::::::::



Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> La verdad es que Audi con este coche ha hecho algo que no se aleja mucho del concepto de un Ferrari FF, por menos de la mitad de precio. Casi resulta hasta barato.


----------



## LÁNGARO (24 Ene 2013)

para mi que esto lo estan subiendo para que las gacelilias entren y antes de la apertura usana matarlas a todas.

los futuros americanos vienen todos rojos


----------



## juanfer (24 Ene 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> para mi que esto lo estan subiendo para que las gacelilias entren y antes de la apertura usana matarlas a todas.
> 
> los futuros americanos vienen todos rojos



El VIX esta subiendo, se avecina una bajada fuerte y contundente, pero bueno ya saben hace un mes que se avecina.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (24 Ene 2013)

Ando por aqui. Este modelo entiendo que entra a competir de tu a tu con el m6 gc y las peonzas amg.

Lo mas llamativo del coche es el motor, y la unica razon por la que pagar los 130k ¿? que valdra sin extras. Estas moles con motor de camion, son lo que son, excelentes limusinas que alcanzan los 280 Kmh, y el que busque eso lo tiene y lo paga.

Para mi la clase m acababa en la serie 3, porque no busco un coche deportivo de mas de 5 metros y taitantas toneladas, pero eso yo, entiendo que hay publico que lo demande.


----------



## pollastre (24 Ene 2013)

Yo veo su punto de vista, Señol Chinazo, pero debe tambien Ud. preguntarse... ¿ por qué existen ese tipo de coches ? 

Me refiero al M5/6, RS7, etc.

En mi opinión, es simplemente porque llega un momento en el que el comprador tiene que adoptar compromisos. 

Claro, claro, todos tendríamos un garaje al estilo industrias Stark, con un 458 Italia para los días en que nos sentimos "alegritos", un Rapide para cuando hay que llevar a la familia a ver a los abuelos, y un Range Rover Sport 5.0T para esos días en los que hay que llevar a los niños y a los perros a pasar el día al campo.

Sucede que muy pocas personas pueden permitirse eso.... así que, en mi opinión, el punto de vista de ese tipo de coches es que, ya que vas a invertir un dinero curioso en un vehículo, se busca que al menos pueda cubrirte varias facetas/necesidades a la vez.

Esos coches que Ud. cita, te proporcionan un cierto comportamiento deportivo (por supuesto, todos sabemos que no tienen el _mismo_ paso de curva de un Vantage V8 o un Cayman S, pero ya se cuenta con eso), sirven como coche familiar, y tienen un maletero decente-respetable para cargar el carrito del niño.

En definitiva, se puede vivir con ellos, no son coches "focused". Haces una inversión fuerte, pero al menos tienes varias cosas en una.


----------



## atman (24 Ene 2013)

...o sea, que parienta traga. Cosa que con los otros...


----------



## pollastre (24 Ene 2013)

atman dijo:


> ...o sea, que parienta traga. Cosa que con los otros...



Ha dado Ud. en el clavo.

Aún tengo reciente la herida.... el BCE, a instancias de Finlandia, vetó mi proyecto de RS5 cuando ya lo tenía incluso configurado online... porque sus inspectores descubrieron a última hora (maldita sea mi suerte) que es un 3 puertas, no un 5 puertas.

Las parientas son como los Borg. La resistencia es fútil.


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Ene 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> El VIX esta subiendo, se avecina una bajada fuerte y contundente, pero bueno ya saben hace un mes que se avecina.



el sp500 esta a unos 3% de los 1550 , si los llega a tocar sera con mucho sufrimiento , el vix tiene un mega-gap :Baile:


----------



## pollastre (24 Ene 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Para operar el resto del día, le puedo recomendar que esté atento al comportamiento en el *723*, 738-744. Son puntos posibles para corto, buscando el *708 *en primera instancia, y el 690 como objetivo último. En ese punto debería realizar beneficios y pasar a neutral. Yo no arriesgaría más allá de eso.




Primer tramo cubierto, toque justo al 723, la salida se ha quedado a medio pip (708.5).

Se sigue peleando la zona....


----------



## mataresfacil (24 Ene 2013)

Bueno, es hora de desnudar mi alma, tengo que deciros a todos que......yo soy Amy Martin.


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Ene 2013)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Bueno, es hora de desnudar mi alma, tengo que deciros a todos que......yo soy Amy Martin.



es el ultimo error que comete , voy a por mis pipas digo pipa :fiufiu:


----------



## atman (24 Ene 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Ha dado Ud. en el clavo.
> 
> Aún tengo reciente la herida.... el BCE, a instancias de Finlandia, vetó mi proyecto de RS5 cuando ya lo tenía incluso configurado online... porque sus inspectores descubrieron a última hora (maldita sea mi suerte) que es un 3 puertas, no un 5 puertas.
> 
> Las parientas son como los Borg. La resistencia es fútil.



Podría haber sido peor: que no se diera cuenta hasta que lo metiera usted en el garaje....


----------



## juanfer (24 Ene 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Primer tramo cubierto, toque justo al 723, la salida se ha quedado a medio pip (708.5).
> 
> Se sigue peleando la zona....



Lo has clavado.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (24 Ene 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Yo veo su punto de vista, Señol Chinazo, pero debe tambien Ud. preguntarse... ¿ por qué existen ese tipo de coches ?
> 
> Me refiero al M5/6, RS7, etc.
> 
> ...



.
Si quieres un deportivo pero necesitas esto (y un buen maletero):







es difícil encontrar algo mejor, la verdad.


La vida suele ser una continua elección entre opciones, y los compromisos inteligentes dan muchas satisfacciones.


----------



## Janus (24 Ene 2013)

Señores, hay un millón de acciones en Prisa en el bid de 0,3 a modo de barrera de contención.

La última vez que lo vi en un valor fue en Picking Pack hace ya muchos años. Después vino una subida sideral.


----------



## pecata minuta (24 Ene 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Señores, hay un millón de acciones en el bid de 0,3 a modo de barrera de contención.
> 
> La última vez que lo vi en un valor fue en Picking Pack hace ya muchos años. Después vino una subida sideral.



Habla usted de Prisa, ¿verdad?


----------



## Janus (24 Ene 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Habla usted de Prisa, ¿verdad?



That's right, he incluido ese mensaje en el anterior post para evitar confusiones.

Long life for reward.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Ene 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Habla usted de Prisa, ¿verdad?



El sr Janus habla despacio :: 

Festival del humor! :ouch:


----------



## pecata minuta (24 Ene 2013)

Janus dijo:


> That's right, he incluido ese mensaje en el anterior post para evitar confusiones.
> 
> Long life for reward.



Sip... ayer empezaron a calentar el valor.
Hoy ya está en el horno.
A ver si mañana tenemos magdalenas.


----------



## pecata minuta (24 Ene 2013)

Anti-thanks para el pirata.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (24 Ene 2013)

Intente probar el coche antes, y si puede ser con la mujer tambien, no son coches para el dia a dia. No es comodo ni silencioso ni todas esas cosas que una mujer busca en un coche en general.

Bajo mi experiencia un coche que intenta ser muchas cosas acaba no siendo ninguna.

Que yo si usted quiere me transformo en el chinitovendedordecrecepelos y le vendo las bondades del coche, pero siendo racional es un coche sin sentido, como los amg y el m gc.


----------



## Janus (24 Ene 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> El sr Janus habla despacio ::
> 
> Festival del humor! :ouch:



Tienes razón porque mientras tanto he comprado 40000 títulos.


----------



## pollastre (24 Ene 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> *Anti-thanks* para el pirata.




Festival del humor reloaded !!!


----------



## ghkghk (24 Ene 2013)

Mis Repsol aprueban su RS7...


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (24 Ene 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Intente probar el coche antes, y si puede ser con la mujer tambien, no son coches para el dia a dia. No es comodo ni silencioso ni todas esas cosas que una mujer busca en un coche en general.
> 
> Bajo mi experiencia un coche que intenta ser muchas cosas acaba no siendo ninguna.
> 
> Que yo si usted quiere me transformo en el chinitovendedordecrecepelos y le vendo las bondades del coche, pero siendo racional es un coche sin sentido, como los amg y el m gc.





.
COMO maese vaya al concesionario con la parienta, le pasará que entrará a por un RS7 y saldrá con un (Q5 o un A4 allroad) + un A1.

Un caso parecido me contaron. La mujer encantada, encima habían ahorrado dinero, y el pobre hombre no sabía ni lo que había pasado dentro del concesionario. 

Aún no se ha repuesto.


----------



## pollastre (24 Ene 2013)

Ugh... pobre hombre, eso es que te pandoreen, pero a base de bien ::



Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> COMO maese vaya al concesionario con la parienta, le pasará que entrará a por un RS7 y saldrá con un (Q5 o un A4 allroad) + un A1.
> 
> Un caso parecido me contaron. La mujer encantada, encima habían ahorrado dinero, y el pobre hombre no sabía ni lo que había pasado dentro del concesionario.
> ...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (24 Ene 2013)

Eso seguro, por eso, y ese es otro consejo que doy a los vendedores noveles, siempre hay que vender el producto a la mujer que es la que decide. Si la memoria no me falla era algo asi como mirar a la mujer 3 veces mas que al hombre, 15 segundos a la mujer 5 segundos al hombre. 

La mujer decide y gasta mas. Con un a7 de diario le sobra dinero para comprarse un rs3 o algo por el estilo, aunque ya puestos un z4 seria mas divertido.


----------



## pecata minuta (24 Ene 2013)




----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Ene 2013)

Meanwhile... mi gata


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (24 Ene 2013)

Visillos? Se ha tratado este tema con suficiente empeño en este hilo?

Debatamos pues.


----------



## juanfer (24 Ene 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Tienes razón porque mientras tanto he comprado 40000 títulos.



Mode ironic on --> Las prisas no son buenas.

Demasiado volumen en pocos dias se espera algun movimento fuerte.


----------



## Pepitoria (24 Ene 2013)

Nokia

Ha propuesto suspender dividendo en 2012, cosa no vista en más de sus 143 años de historia.


Ventas caen un 20% a 8.040 millones de euros y beneficio operativo de 439 millones de euros.


----------



## Janus (24 Ene 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Mode ironic on --> Las prisas no son buenas.
> 
> Demasiado volumen en pocos dias se espera algun movimento fuerte.



Es que he comprado!!!!!!.


----------



## pollastre (24 Ene 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Es que he comprado!!!!!!.




Mira que es jachondo el Janus... por un momento casi me engaña y me había creido de verdad que había comprado, y todo ::::


----------



## pollastre (24 Ene 2013)

Cubierto el segundo tramo hasta el 7690.... si alguien cogió la operación del 723, como recomendé antes ahora es el momento en el que yo me saldría y realizaría beneficios (33 pips en la operación).


----------



## Janus (24 Ene 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Mira que es jachondo el Janus... por un momento casi me engaña y me había creido de verdad que había comprado, y todo ::::




.... y venderé en 0,4. De momento, este trade en 0,305 y que nadie me acuse de promediar ::


----------



## pecata minuta (24 Ene 2013)

Janus dijo:


> .... y venderé en 0,4. De momento, este trade en 0,305 y que nadie me acuse de promediar ::



Dios le oiga.


----------



## Janus (24 Ene 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Dios le oiga.



Estaría bien que esos más de 900.000 títulos a la compra en 0,3 pasasen a compra a mercado 

De hecho, el stop está en 0,295. Ahora han cruzado 200.000 por lo que queda menos colchón. A ver si va a ser un fake.


----------



## Janus (24 Ene 2013)

El mundo del dinero es muy infiel 

Topeka Lowers Its Apple Price Target From $1111 To $888 - Business Insider


----------



## Janus (24 Ene 2013)

China will only increase coal consumption by 600mm tons/year over the next 3 years.The US currently uses about 850mm tons/yr


----------



## Janus (24 Ene 2013)

Muy interesante:

ACS y el escapismo financiero. Florentino bien el resto de accionistas no tanto.


----------



## pecata minuta (24 Ene 2013)

Solaria se está calentando.

Subasta de volatilidad.


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Ene 2013)

el gap les atrae como si fuera un agujero negro :Aplauso:

no tiene porvenir la resistencia al poderio de MV atila de los mercados , donde MV carga cortos no vuelve a verse el verde :no:


----------



## Hannibal (24 Ene 2013)

Pues yo he entrado en mapfre para una operación de 2-3 semanas, veamos qué pasa. Espero no acabar como el jato


----------



## Krim (24 Ene 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Estaría bien que esos más de 900.000 títulos a la compra en 0,3 pasasen a compra a mercado
> 
> De hecho, el stop está en 0,295. Ahora han cruzado 200.000 por lo que queda menos colchón. A ver si va a ser un fake.



No sé, 1M de papeles, a 30céntimos cada uno, tampoco es que sea algo extraordinario. Podría no ser nada.


----------



## diosmercado (24 Ene 2013)

ale a seguir tomando caspa, otro dia mas de maximos de años. hoy tocan los 1500. 

pd: carpatos es cada dia mas inutil o es cosa mia? vaya lio monta con el dato de paro semanal... 325k esperado... luego que 355k esperado... triste beodo.


----------



## Janus (24 Ene 2013)

Krim dijo:


> No sé, 1M de papeles, a 30céntimos cada uno, tampoco es que sea algo extraordinario. Podría no ser nada.



El volumen siempre es relativo.


----------



## paulistano (24 Ene 2013)

Joder gamesa....... 




El próximo tranquilo, pandero va relajado para allá....


----------



## diosmercado (24 Ene 2013)

::::::::

Xerox en vertical hacia arriba pese a sus reportes. Aqui sube hasta el mas tonto.

Bye.


----------



## Pepitoria (24 Ene 2013)

Netflix si está en vertical

casi 40% de subida


----------



## diosmercado (24 Ene 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Netflix si está en vertical
> 
> casi 40% de subida



Mucho me temo que nos vamos a ver maximos historicos en el lodazal americano. Esto esta totalmente fuera de si y burdamente manipulado.

Aun asi los hay que les mola piramidar y hacer el mono.

PD: netflix, para mi otra empresa vendehumo de moda.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (24 Ene 2013)

diosmercado dijo:


> Mucho me temo que nos vamos a ver maximos historicos en el lodazal americano. Esto esta totalmente fuera de si y burdamente manipulado.
> 
> Aun asi los hay que les mola piramidar y hacer el mono.
> 
> PD: netflix, para mi otra empresa vendehumo de moda.



Vamos, no compro yo una empresa con PER de 3 digitos ni jarto de sopa...

https://www.unience.com/product/NSM/NFLX


----------



## J-Z (24 Ene 2013)

Que asco de ibex no baja ni a tiros, queda la esperanza que se abran los cortos el 1 F si los castuzos de mierda no lo impiden.


----------



## Krim (24 Ene 2013)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Vamos, no compro yo una empresa con PER de 3 digitos ni jarto de sopa...
> 
> https://www.unience.com/product/NSM/NFLX



Las ganancias pasadas no predicen ni garantizan las ganancias futuras, amigo fundamentalista .


----------



## pollastre (24 Ene 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Cubierto el segundo tramo hasta el 7690.... si alguien cogió la operación del 723, como recomendé antes ahora es el momento en el que yo me saldría y realizaría beneficios (33 pips en la operación).




Por si algunos aún tenían dudas tras el excelente post de FranR ayer..... los niveles mandan, y hay que hacerles caso. No lo duden, hoy el Mercado funciona así, mañana ya veremos, pero hoy, es lo que hay.

Tras el cierre en el 690, efectivamente tirón arriba y ahora mismo +40 pips. Obvia decir que una persona que ejercite el trading más allá de los límites que impone el money management, hoy podría haberse sacado sin ningún problema 80 pips en el DAX.

Muchas veces esperamos el Gran Guano, o el Smithson, Peponian & Co. , y éste no termina de llegar. Perdemos semanas, a veces meses, esperando ciertos movimientos que, como dicen los abogados, "serán o serón".

Mientras tanto, los dientes de sierra están ahí, todos los días, esperando a que cualquiera de Uds. los aproveche. Proporcionan una rara recompensa, como es regularizar un negocio de por sí irregular (recordemos por qué se llama "renta variable"). 

Podemos seguir esperando el Gran Guano, o los 1500 S&P, o por qué no, los 1600. Pero, ¿cuántos de nosotros podremos coger esos movimientos multimensuales ?

Seamos honestos con nosotros mismos. Tal vez si somos monos en el Mercado, deberíamos especializarnos en hacer el mono. A fin de cuentas, es infinitamente mejor un mono que puede vivir de sus propias habilidades, que otro que aspira a _wannabe _y tiene que hacer monerías a sus empleadores humanos para llegar a final de mes.


----------



## mataresfacil (24 Ene 2013)

Ea, pillao con gamesa, menudo bajon.


----------



## juanfer (24 Ene 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> el gap les atrae como si fuera un agujero negro :Aplauso:
> 
> no tiene porvenir la resistencia al poderio de MV atila de los mercados , donde MV carga cortos no vuelve a verse el verde :no:



Parece que estamos como siempre, hoy no se cierran los gaps mañana quizas, y mientras 20/40 pipos mas arriba cada día.


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Ene 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Parece que estamos como siempre, hoy no se cierran los gaps mañana quizas, y mientras 20/40 pipos mas arriba cada día.



el mañana esta llegando :Baile:


----------



## Creditopropulsado (24 Ene 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Las ganancias pasadas no predicen ni garantizan las ganancias futuras, amigo fundamentalista .



Amigo,

En eso estámos completamente de acuerdo... pero para que esta inversión tuviera sentido a 5 años, tendría que multiplicar sus beneficios por 16.

Esto es, que dentro de 5 años, el precio al cual la hemos comprado hoy, resultar de un PER 15, al que cotiza google eh, nada del otro mundo.

Multiplicar los beneficios por 16, es un 1600%, o lo que es lo mismo un 75% anual.

Que entre nosotros es un canteo. 

Des-pro-por-ci-o-na-do


----------



## Pepitoria (24 Ene 2013)

Manzanitas al -12%


----------



## juanfer (24 Ene 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Por si algunos aún tenían dudas tras el excelente post de FranR ayer..... los niveles mandan, y hay que hacerles caso. No lo duden, hoy el Mercado funciona así, mañana ya veremos, pero hoy, es lo que hay.
> 
> Tras el cierre en el 690, efectivamente tirón arriba y ahora mismo +40 pips. Obvia decir que una persona que ejercite el trading más allá de los límites que impone el money management, hoy podría haberse sacado sin ningún problema 80 pips en el DAX.
> 
> ...




Yo antiguamente me dedicaba a pillar pipos, pero la platita esta en pillar un movimiento fuerte, el problema es que las perdidas pueden ser tambien importantes.


----------



## Pepitoria (24 Ene 2013)

Rookie del año

Netflix, Inc.: NASDAQ:NFLX quotes & news - Google Finance


----------



## juanfer (24 Ene 2013)

Parece que hoy pasaremos a saludar los 1500.


----------



## Krim (24 Ene 2013)

Para nada. Los beneficios se pueden multiplicar fácilmente por 100, o por 1000, o por 0, o por -1 de un año a otro, especialmente en arenas tan movedizas como las que se mueven estas compañías. La cuestión no es tanto lo que han ganado sino lo que prevén ganar, o lo que los analistas piensan que ganarán. 

Luego se cumplirá o no, pero mientras tanto, se apunta otro 4%...


----------



## diosmercado (24 Ene 2013)

Hola, soy los 1500 y vengo para quedarme un ratico.

Pepinazo usano para variar y otro escalon mas. 

Creo que todo el ideal del foro peligra ante este nuevo escenario de manipulacion del 100% de todo.


----------



## paulistano (24 Ene 2013)

Cuídenme de 35.000 prisaso




:8:


----------



## diosmercado (24 Ene 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Rookie del año
> 
> Netflix, Inc.: NASDAQ:NFLX quotes & news - Google Finance



Muy rapido va esa ponzoña. Esta subiendo a razon de 1% a la hora. Tarde o temprano pegara el manzanazo.


----------



## diosmercado (24 Ene 2013)

En la siguiente vienen los 1500. 

Y por favor dejen de darle coba al indigente personaje. Insisto en que el hilo se hace ilegible y da autentica pereza seguir nada.


----------



## LOLO08 (24 Ene 2013)

Natra, mi chicharronn preferido hoy 11%!!!!


----------



## pollastre (24 Ene 2013)

diosmercado dijo:


> En la siguiente vienen los 1500.
> 
> Y por favor dejen de darle coba al indigente personaje. Insisto en que el hilo se hace ilegible y da autentica pereza seguir nada.




Coño, Carvil.

Por fin, tío.

He tardado algún tiempo en pillarte el multinick. Hasta que has utilizado algunas de las expresiones que utilizabas como carvil/librac, y ahí es donde destapas el tema.

Verás, no es que no lo sospechase desde hace semanas. Pero esta vez te has cuidado en salud, la verdad. He tardado en trincarte.

Me proporcionas algo de diversión una vez cerrado el día, no lo niego. Así que, ya sabes, hoy por mí, mañana por tí. Sin rencor.

Otra vez será, amigo.


----------



## paulistano (24 Ene 2013)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Ea, pillao con gamesa, menudo bajon.



Gamesa está hecho...la próxima semana en 2 otra vez:Aplauso:


----------



## Pepitoria (24 Ene 2013)

1500!!
,
,
,


----------



## diosmercado (24 Ene 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Coño, Carvil.
> 
> Por fin, tío.
> 
> ...



Ea ud. a su bola, que lo hace realmente bien. 

Perdonen de nuevo si les he molestado, son los intocables del foro no me acordaba.

Por cierto no soy carvil/lirvac ni ningun tipo de multinick. Pero veo su afan por ir siempre buscando las cosquillas.

Adios señores intolerantes.

Espero que tengas suerte en la vida, desde luego que si la soberbia es igual en la calle quedan muchos zapatazos que comer.


----------



## FranR (24 Ene 2013)

diosmercado dijo:


> Ea ud. a su bola, que lo hace realmente bien.
> 
> Perdonen de nuevo si les he molestado, son los intocables del foro no me acordaba.
> 
> ...




El mayor intolerante es el que generaliza, Hitler o Stalin style.

En sitios abiertos hay de todo como en botica.

Cierre la puerta al salir si así es su pensamiento sobre los integrantes de hilo, participantes y no participantes.

Y me meto porque en este caso, nos ha atacado a todos. :no:


----------



## FranR (24 Ene 2013)

Aparte de este OFFTOPIC...como va esto.

¿Han posteado boobs?
¿Coches tal vez?

Resumo lo que he visto durante el día:

Entradas fuertes 8605 (c)...soltando papel desde los 8.650, intra rápido de los operadores aprovechando el peponismo USANO.

Liquidez everywhere!!!!!


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Ene 2013)

asi que 1500 no  los gringos no pueden seguir parriba sin corregir , veamos si al cierre del mes se mantiene por encima del jran lateral ienso:

no hay temor en entre las hordas bajistas , stop loss en 17k :fiufiu:


----------



## sr.anus (24 Ene 2013)

Otra vez fuera totalmente del ibex.... me tendre que unir al equipo psecanova o en el proximo valor de moda en el hvei35, yo propongo ebro foods


----------



## juanfer (24 Ene 2013)

Solo con el mero hecho de nombrar un valor, con bajo volumen ya hace que suba un 3%.


----------



## FranR (24 Ene 2013)

No lo dude....este tema es recurrente. Recuerdo una temporada con el pirata que hasta notábamos una perturbación de la fuerza.


----------



## Seren (24 Ene 2013)

Hola vengo a saludar al 1500 y me voy


----------



## pollastre (24 Ene 2013)

FranR dijo:


> ¿Coches tal vez?




Psé... _questa matinna_ ::.... hubo un ligero intercambio de diferencias con el Señol Chinazo.... 

No obstante lo dejaremos en empate y _entente cordiale _ :fiufiu:


----------



## FranR (24 Ene 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Psé... _questa matinna_ ::.... hubo un ligero intercambio de diferencias con el Señol Chinazo....
> 
> No obstante lo dejaremos en empate y _entente cordiale _ :fiufiu:



No me diga más: Un Top Gear BMW vs. Yugo ::


Cierre 8605 (con probabilidad creciente) 

De todas formas da igual....lateral desde el peponazo principal del índice...para un mes que va a ir.

Solo escapada a máximos de un mes...daría algo de cambio de rumbo.


----------



## ddddd (24 Ene 2013)

Buenas tardes foro.

¿Posible formación de suelo en Intel para despegar hacia arriba?

Un saludo.


----------



## Ajetreo (24 Ene 2013)

Saludo y digo 

Olé las OHL

Piraton, animese y postee un grafico para saber cuando me bajo.


----------



## Krim (24 Ene 2013)

17k? Ah bueno, entonces los 170 pipos que llevas en contra en tu corto, ni fu ni fa.

Que pena que las acciones sean para pobres y tu seas rico...que lástima :/.


----------



## pollastre (24 Ene 2013)

FranR dijo:


> No me diga más: Un Top Gear BMW vs. Yugo ::




Bueno  en defensa del Señol Chinazo, debo decir que ataca por igual a los "barcos veloces", bien sean de BMW (M6/M5) bien de Audi.

El Señol Chinazo puede parecer casi cualquier cosa, pero creo que no es un fanboy de BMW. Eso le honra y habla en su favor.

Casi estaría tentado de tomarme una Oxley con él.... más que nada por comprobar a ver si responde en persona a las altas expectativas digitales que ha creado en el HVEI35 :fiufiu:


----------



## FranR (24 Ene 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Bueno  en defensa del Señol Chinazo, debo decir que ataca por igual a los "barcos veloces", bien sean de BMW (M6/M5) bien de Audi.
> 
> El Señol Chinazo puede parecer casi cualquier cosa, pero creo que no es un fanboy de BMW. Eso le honra y habla en su favor.
> 
> Casi estaría *tentado de tomarme una Oxley con él.*... más que nada por comprobar a ver si responde en persona a las altas expectativas digitales que ha creado en el HVEI35 :fiufiu:



Pues si, pero creo que saldriamos convencidos de que una cinta de casette para escuchar el ruido del motor mola


----------



## Pepitoria (24 Ene 2013)

ddddd dijo:


> Buenas tardes foro.
> 
> ¿Posible formación de suelo en Intel para despegar hacia arriba?
> 
> Un saludo.



Más bien un descanso para ir al pozo de los 19...


----------



## juanfer (24 Ene 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Pues si, pero creo que saldriamos convencidos de que una *cinta de casette* para escuchar el ruido del motor mola



¿Cambe tanta tecnología en un coche?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Ene 2013)




----------



## FranR (24 Ene 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> ¿Cambe tanta tecnología en un coche?



Pos si mire usted

BMW M5 y Active Sound Design, cuando la ficción supera a la realidad

Y si se cansa del ruido del motó







P.D. He de confesar que desde siempre me ha gustado este... desde pequeñin 








¿Os acordáis de la serie Spencer Detective Privado? Era mi preferida, detrás del plus codificado.


----------



## Pepitoria (24 Ene 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


>


----------



## FranR (24 Ene 2013)

Ya saben porque no está el pirata subiendo gráficos?

Mardito Roedó!!!!!


----------



## juanfer (24 Ene 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Pos si mire usted
> 
> BMW M5 y Active Sound Design, cuando la ficción supera a la realidad
> 
> ...




Active Sound Design: reproduciendo el sonido del motor en nuestro equipo de sonido

*Por extraño que resulte se basa en emular o reproducir en el propio habitáculo la variedad de sonidos que se producen bajo el capó *aprovechando el equipo de sonido y por lo tanto a través de los altavoces. Para ello haría uso de multitud de parámetros que maneja la propia ECU (La Unidad de Control Electrónica), véanse revoluciones, potencia desarrollada, par instantáneo, velocidad o *presión del turbo*

Esto es de muy friki. 

¿Lo que no entiendo es para que le ponen turbo a un coche de 560CV?


----------



## FranR (24 Ene 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Active Sound Design: reproduciendo el sonido del motor en nuestro equipo de sonido
> 
> *Por extraño que resulte se basa en emular o reproducir en el propio habitáculo la variedad de sonidos que se producen bajo el capó *aprovechando el equipo de sonido y por lo tanto a través de los altavoces. Para ello haría uso de multitud de parámetros que maneja la propia ECU (La Unidad de Control Electrónica), véanse revoluciones, potencia desarrollada, par instantáneo, velocidad o *presión del turbo*
> 
> ...





Mode forocoches ON

No le entiendo (ojo que si empezamos a hablar de mecánica y coshes no paramos, es como soltar al pirata y al maese en una convención friki de Spectrum)


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Ene 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Ya saben porque no está el pirata subiendo gráficos?
> 
> Mardito Roedó!!!!!



Meterme con foreros desagradecidos es más satisfactorio. 

Ah!, han abierto una convocatoria de esas para ir por ahí a hacer el majara por USA unos meses... 8:

A ver si tengo suerte. 

Si hay algún amigo conforero o sexi conforera que participe en comités de evaluación en esta nuestra junta de andasulía, que se fije en mi petición. Aunque el trámite sea electrónico, que huela el papel, olerá a azahar.... LOL estoy fatal! :XX:


----------



## ponzi (24 Ene 2013)

Que mala es la envidia


http://www.cincodias.com/articulo/e...om-recurriran-sancion-ce/20130123cdscdsemp_8/


----------



## FranR (24 Ene 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Meterme con foreros desagradecidos es más satisfactorio.
> 
> Ah!, han abierto una convocatoria de esas para ir por ahí a hacer el majara por USA unos meses... 8:
> 
> ...



La ayuda está mas en origen que en destino, ya me entiende. :







Si tiene esa suerte, lo mismo le visito. No será difícil encontrar un alpujarreño entre la multitú.

Aunque si fuera el MIT...pues mejó.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Ene 2013)

FranR dijo:


> La ayuda está mas en origen que en destino, ya me entiende. :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Estaba la opción de UCLA, Hawaii, peeeeeero toca OHIO.....:: :: Frio de cohones!

Mejor opción para aprender y trabajar sin duda alguna.

Pero durante un minuto he fantaseado con irme 5 meses a Hawaii ...


----------



## LÁNGARO (24 Ene 2013)

me estan dando bien.... un -2%, pero aguanto....


----------



## FranR (24 Ene 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Estaba la opción de UCLA, Hawaii, peeeeeero toca *OHIO*.....:: :: Frio de cohones!
> 
> Mejor opción para aprender y trabajar sin duda alguna.
> 
> Pero durante un minuto he fantaseado con irme 5 meses a Hawaii ...



:XX::XX:








Bueno realmente cuando vuelva a Pradollano en Enero, tras su viaje creerá que está en Hawaii !!!! :XX: :XX:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Ene 2013)

FranR dijo:


> :XX::XX:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...




Temperatura media en invierno.... -5ºC


----------



## FranR (24 Ene 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Temperatura media en invierno.... -5ºC




Jajajajaajj, mire mínimas históricas. Allí no se puede miccionar en la calle, se le cae la pilila cual cristal de Swarosky







Mire, mire.... esta foto es del Hospital de implantaciones de miembros congelados (departamento de carajos).

Uno que se la sacó, cerca de Milligan, dicen que también creía que el frío no era para tanto.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Ene 2013)

Hijoputismo llegando a niveles de sadismo extremo brbrbrbrbr


edit: ¿-30ºC? ¿Eso existe fuera del Himalaya y la Antártida? 

Cagüenlaleche....


----------



## FranR (24 Ene 2013)

Por cierto, electroencefalograma plano del ibex última hora y media.


Quedan muchos resultados por sacar y algunos en España se esperan con mucha ansiedad.

Hilo Azkuna ready!!!!


----------



## Krim (24 Ene 2013)

Mmm ¿Se han perforado los 0.3 de Prisa a última hora? Que raro ¿no?


----------



## Hannibal (24 Ene 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Por cierto, electroencefalograma plano del ibex última hora y media.
> 
> 
> Quedan muchos resultados por sacar y algunos en España se esperan con mucha ansiedad.
> ...



Y se espera que esos resultados sean buenos o malos? O mejor aún, ¿en serio se tendrá en cuenta esos resultados?

Si tenemos en cuenta que la amenaza de UK de salir de la zona Euro no ha tenido ningún efecto ni siquiera en la prima de riesgo, yo ya no sé hasta qué punto los resultados moverán al Timex, salvo a las empresas interesadas, claro.


----------



## FranR (24 Ene 2013)

Se supone y digo se supone, que algún banco mediano pluff. UK ya lo lleva diciendo tiempo, no era sorpresa. Pero ya sabe como va esto, anuncian un desastre, estiran cotización arriba, para castigar bajistas. Por ese motivo lo mejor, si se está fuera, con pies de plomo y esperar o SL ajustado. Los que van subidos, ajustar. SP, pienso que dando algo más de holgura


----------



## Creditopropulsado (24 Ene 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> me estan dando bien.... un -2%, pero aguanto....



En que andas metido?


----------



## Creditopropulsado (24 Ene 2013)

Shurmanos, 

Alomejor os interesa esto, es una conferencia sobre las recomendaciones de GVC Gaesco sobre como invertir en este año.

Streaming GVC Gaesco: Cómo rentabilizar el año 2013 - YouTube!
Streaming GVC Gaesco: Cómo rentabilizar el año 2013 - YouTube!
Streaming GVC Gaesco: Cómo rentabilizar el año 2013 - YouTube!


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Ene 2013)

las hordas bajistas no tendremos piedad de los ejpertitos , se sienten muy seguros metidos en la trampa :ouch:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (24 Ene 2013)

Coño hoy las pescatinas han bajao´ que ya ni se acordaban de lo que era eso, otro dia igual y mañana me tiran. Entre que no salen las operaciones claras en el dax y que el sp500 esta en maximos solo me quedaban las pescatinas para venir delante del ordenador.

Sean buenos señores durante este fin de semana, y compren matildes coño que hemos sacado un telefono inteligente, se lo digo CEO janus, se lo dijo en serio Alierta ha dado en el clavo.

PD: @mr.P le pasaria como a mi mujer, como la engañe a la jodia, se pensaba que se llevaba un buen partido, claro que luego ella me la devolvio, vaya si me la devolvio.

PD: No menterao capasao con diosmercao.


----------



## Pepitoria (24 Ene 2013)

El monte del destino empieza a escupir fuego...


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Ene 2013)

de los ejpertitos no quedaran ni los huesos :no:

lamentaran su falta de humildad ::


----------



## vmmp29 (24 Ene 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> mire volv a 17:35 en 1 minuto
> 
> 
> +15000 frente a poco más 1000 en volc
> ...




hoy

*siyalodecíayo*


----------



## LOLO08 (24 Ene 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> de los ejpertitos no quedaran ni los huesos :no:
> 
> lamentaran su falta de humildad ::



que pesao eres macho.....!!! te repites más quel ajo:bla:


----------



## Creditopropulsado (24 Ene 2013)

Ya ha empezado a hablar el bandarra.

Streaming GVC Gaesco: Cómo rentabilizar el año 2013 - YouTube!

Esta poniendo a caldo a los bankeros...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (24 Ene 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> las hordas bajistas no tendremos piedad de los ejpertitos , se sienten muy seguros metidos en la trampa :ouch:



MV yo te aprecio y lo sabes, te aprecio desde aquel verano de 2011 cuando te conoci con aquel triangulo roto y la proyeccion hacia los x mas menos mil puntos, y es que la precision no es tu fuerte, pero LuisdelRivero nos libre de pensar que eso te puede hacer mas debil.

Tu sabes que tienes un don, en ti se basan las dos leyes fundamentales del ibex, leyes que ni ilustres y malvados especuladores con sus maquinas, virtuales o a gaosil, ni amantes de meigas con mapas han podido jamas refutar ni refutaran. Ese poder que se te concedio desde los reyes aztecas por ascension divina y natural tienes que saber utilizar.

Por dios, si quieres que el ibex baje, escribe que SUBIRAAAAAAAAA


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Ene 2013)

LOLO08 dijo:


> que pesao eres macho.....!!! te repites más quel ajo:bla:



se a dao cuenta ustec tambien no ? ienso:


----------



## vmmp29 (24 Ene 2013)

culos rotos usanos everywhere


----------



## Creditopropulsado (24 Ene 2013)

dice que sólo nos van a quedar dos bancos....


----------



## mataresfacil (24 Ene 2013)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> dice que sólo nos van a quedar dos bancos....



Si, Bankia y el Banco de Valencia.


----------



## Pepitoria (24 Ene 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> culos rotos usanos everywhere



Van ahora mismo en ruta...


----------



## Creditopropulsado (24 Ene 2013)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Si, Bankia y el Banco de Valencia.



Joder, me he mareado solo de la imagen...

Cacerolas everywhere...

Han hablado de barquitos...que recuerdos.


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Ene 2013)

El sp500 va a tener cierre mensual por debajo de los 1460 , cuidado pues


----------



## nombre (24 Ene 2013)

Me ha dado por seguir la recomendación de las arch coal y estan implosionando. La virgen :8: 

Debo ser una especie de primo del jran Jato


----------



## TenienteDan (24 Ene 2013)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Shurmanos,
> 
> Alomejor os interesa esto, es una conferencia sobre las recomendaciones de GVC Gaesco sobre como invertir en este año.
> 
> ...




Gracias por el video Crédito.

La verdad es que me he mareado un poco con tanto optimismo del tío...


----------



## pollastre (24 Ene 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Coño, Carvil
> 
> He tardado algún tiempo en pillarte el multinick. Hasta que has utilizado algunas de las expresiones que utilizabas como *carvil*/li*b*rac, .





diosmercado dijo:


> Por cierto no soy carvil/*lirvac* ni ningun tipo de multinick. .





Ya es la segunda vez, en menos de 24 horas, que te pillo mintiendo en público y con los calzoncillos bajados. O te lo curras un poco más en el próximo multinick, o voy a empezar a perder la motivación con esto.

En mi post escribo "librac", con "b", muy a propósito. Sabiendo perfectamente que tu segundo multinick fue "livrac", con "v".

Y cuando tú respondes, lo haces poniéndolo con "v". Digo yo que si de verdad no supieras nada del asunto te habrías limitado a copiar/pegar mi "librac". Pero claro, lo escribes de tu "dedo y teclado", y lo pones correctamente con "v". Coño, parece que al menos te acuerdas de los multinicks que te inventas.

Joder qué pillada, macho.


----------



## pecata minuta (24 Ene 2013)

Yo siempre pensé que diosmercado era Rafaxl reloaded.


----------



## pecata minuta (24 Ene 2013)

Januuuuus!!

¿Te han saltado el SL de las PRISAS? Al final nos vamos a quedar sin magdalenas.


----------



## Pepitoria (24 Ene 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Yo siempre pensé que diosmercado era Rafaxl reloaded.



...y que pensaba que a quien se refería en su queja era al jato...


Ha borrado la cuenta y todo


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Ene 2013)

quien ha borrado la cuenta?
RafaXL?
El jato?
Dios mercado?
Algún húngaro?


----------



## pecata minuta (24 Ene 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ...y que pensaba que a quien se refería en su queja era al jato...
> 
> 
> Ha borrado la cuenta y todo



Yo también pensaba eso, que se referia al gato y que era rafaxl.


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Ene 2013)

no metan a MV el maestro de sabiduria en vuestras mariconadas :no:


----------



## J-Z (24 Ene 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Ya es la segunda vez, en menos de 24 horas, que te pillo mintiendo en público y con los calzoncillos bajados. O te lo curras un poco más en el próximo multinick, o voy a empezar a perder la motivación con esto.
> 
> En mi post escribo "librac", con "b", muy a propósito. Sabiendo perfectamente que tu segundo multinick fue "livrac", con "v".
> 
> ...









:XX:


----------



## davidautentico (24 Ene 2013)

Pero Carvil tenía el multinick livrac no? que es Carvil al revés, y diosmercado escribió 'lirvac', vamos que tampoco acertó...

Por cierto, que ha pasado con su nick 'diosmercado', lo han chapado o ha pedido él que lo borren?

Si de verdad era Carvil, lo ha hecho muy muy bien, Carvil daba la impresión que sabía de que hablaba y 'diosmercado' no mucho...ienso:


----------



## LÁNGARO (24 Ene 2013)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> En que andas metido?



Etf Doble inverso ibex


----------



## sr.anus (24 Ene 2013)

hoy en.... HVEI35







Hasta que venga pandoro en serio, queremos saber que paso con el forero cambril, canvril o cabril y dios mercado...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (24 Ene 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Yo siempre pensé que diosmercado era Rafaxl reloaded.



Yo tambien lo tenia entendido asi. Quizas el sargento nos lo aclare.


----------



## Janus (24 Ene 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Gamesa está hecho...la próxima semana en 2 otra vez:Aplauso:



Mi stop en 0,295 no se ha ejecutado porque estaba a la cola. Quito el stop para ver en real mañana el arranque. Después le vuelvo a poner.

Parece que hay fake y nos van a llevar unos euros.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (24 Ene 2013)

RafaXL comenzo a tener fama de agorero, o de que cuando el posteaba la bolsa subia, y como buen burbujo queria guano. 

Despues de algun tiempo comenzo a escribir Diosmercado y a parte de su gusto por el guano y su "odio" por el verde intercambio unos mensajes con el sargento donde quedo de manifiesto que era RafaXL 2.0, ahora si dice Mr.P que es carvil pues ya tengo un lio de tres pares de cojones.

Carvil recuerdo que era un forero que solia postear muy de vez en cuando y un dia tuvo una enganchada con alguien, mr.P puede ser¿? y desaparecio. Lo que me lleva a pensar que Mr.P lo asesino y ahora quiere adjudicar la autoria de Diosmercado a carvil para que pensemos que este ultimo sigue vivo para asi encubrir su asesinato.


----------



## Janus (24 Ene 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Coño hoy las pescatinas han bajao´ que ya ni se acordaban de lo que era eso, otro dia igual y mañana me tiran. Entre que no salen las operaciones claras en el dax y que el sp500 esta en maximos solo me quedaban las pescatinas para venir delante del ordenador.
> 
> Sean buenos señores durante este fin de semana, y compren matildes coño que hemos sacado un telefono inteligente, se lo digo CEO janus, se lo dijo en serio Alierta ha dado en el clavo.
> 
> ...



A mí la única Matilde que me puede interesar es la que sea follable. Las del Alierta, ni con un palo hoygan


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (24 Ene 2013)

RafaXl creo recordar que era un chico joven que iba a salir a buscarse la vida fuera de España, asi que desde aqui le deseo lo mejor y que tenga mucha suerte.


----------



## Janus (24 Ene 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Januuuuus!!
> 
> ¿Te han saltado el SL de las PRISAS? Al final nos vamos a quedar sin magdalenas.



No pero porque no había posición suficiente. Si no si hubiera saltado. A ver cómo arranca mañana y ya vemos. Huele a que me llegan unos buenos euros.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (24 Ene 2013)

Janus dijo:


> A mí la única Matilde que me puede interesar es la que sea follable. Las del Alierta, ni con un palo hoygan









compraras, compraras...


----------



## FranR (24 Ene 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> RafaXL comenzo a tener fama de agorero, o de que cuando el posteaba la bolsa subia, y como buen burbujo queria guano.
> 
> Despues de algun tiempo comenzo a escribir Diosmercado y a parte de su gusto por el guano y su "odio" por el verde intercambio unos mensajes con el sargento donde quedo de manifiesto que era RafaXL 2.0, ahora si dice Mr.P que es carvil pues ya tengo un lio de tres pares de cojones.
> 
> Carvil recuerdo que era un forero que solia postear muy de vez en cuando y un dia tuvo una enganchada con alguien, mr.P puede ser¿? y desaparecio. Lo que me lleva a pensar que Mr.P lo asesino y ahora quiere adjudicar la autoria de Diosmercado a carvil para que pensemos que este ultimo sigue vivo para asi encubrir su asesinato.


----------



## pollastre (24 Ene 2013)

No.... rafaXL, en mi opinión, no tiene que ver con este tema.

RafaXL era (o es) un retail, un pequeño inversor normal y corriente por cuenta propia. Un día se tomó a mal una coña que alguien del hilo le hizo, se enfadó, y no volvió a saberse de él.

Carvil/livrac/diosMercado son la misma persona. No sólo utilizan las mismas expresiones escritas (no hay más que tirar un poco de hemeroteca) sino que además tiene cierto acceso a datos m/p.

Esto se aprecia muy claro cuando tienes contra qué contrastar: sus directrices m/p eran básicamente correctas (vamos a hacer un mínimo.... ahora nos vamos a máximos.... etc.) si bien absolutamente inútiles para un retail que tenga que mantener una mínima observancia de money management. Como es el caso del 99% de integrantes de este foro.

Cuando le hice esta observación, se enfadó. Y esa es la historia, poco más.

En mi opinión, es simplemente un empleado por cuenta de terceros de alguna mesa de operaciones de poca enjundia. Si bien el motivo por el que alguien con ese trabajo crearía tres multinicks en un foro público, honestamente, está más allá de mi entendimiento.





chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> RafaXL comenzo a tener fama de agorero, o de que cuando el posteaba la bolsa subia, y como buen burbujo queria guano.
> 
> Despues de algun tiempo comenzo a escribir Diosmercado y a parte de su gusto por el guano y su "odio" por el verde intercambio unos mensajes con el sargento donde quedo de manifiesto que era RafaXL 2.0, ahora si dice Mr.P que es carvil pues ya tengo un lio de tres pares de cojones.
> 
> Carvil recuerdo que era un forero que solia postear muy de vez en cuando y un dia tuvo una enganchada con alguien, mr.P puede ser¿? y desaparecio. Lo que me lleva a pensar que Mr.P lo asesino y ahora quiere adjudicar la autoria de Diosmercado a carvil para que pensemos que este ultimo sigue vivo para asi encubrir su asesinato.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (24 Ene 2013)

Ammmmm...

Pues la verdad que yo ya me pierdo.

Lo de las motivaciones si me la se, o por exceso o por falta de alcohol en el trabajo.


----------



## torrefacto (24 Ene 2013)

Como veis Ferrovial para hacer un mete-saca rápido (un mes máx) ?? La veo alcista a tope.

Un saludo.


----------



## Ajetreo (24 Ene 2013)

Cavril, Dios mercado, rafaX, .......:8:

Es para escribir "la saga de los héroes -villanos desaparecidos del HVI35"


----------



## vermer (24 Ene 2013)

multinicks:
- problema psicológico (que puede oscilar desde lo leve, incluso cachondo, hasta lo psiquiátrico)
- como medio de manipulación (empresa o persona contratada al efecto, intento de influenciar en la opinión -este hilo sería un objetivo evidente-)

Siempre pienso que calopez se podría enrollar un poco y ofrecernos alguno. La veteranía y el mostrarse honesto ante los demás debe valorarse especialmente. Cuando un novato entra con fuerza.... buffff. 

Gracias por vuestros comentarios. El pelotón de los torpes intentamos seguiros como malamente podemos.


----------



## pollastre (24 Ene 2013)

vermer dijo:


> multinicks:
> 
> - como medio de manipulación (empresa o persona contratada al efecto, intento de influenciar en la opinión -este hilo sería un objetivo evidente-)




Durante algún tiempo consideré esa opción. Pero hay un problema, y es que esencialmente Carvil no mentía, al menos no conscientemente.

Como decía, sus directrices m/p eran correctas. En ese sentido puedo decir que _no_ estaba intentando atraer gacelas al lado equivocado del mercado.

Hubiera entendido un multinick de una mesa de operaciones para "calentar" el hilo y llevar a gacelas al horno para freirlas. Pero no era el caso de éste hombre.

Si tengo que inclinarme por alguna opción, más que por el lado profesional de agit-prop contratado ex-profeso... me inclino más por un problema de ego infantil.

Opinión que se me refuerza cuando vuelvo a releer los privados de patio de colegio que el individuo me mandó en su día. No los publico por una elemental cuestión de vergüenza ajena, pero puedo reconocer un problema de inmadurez a kilómetros sólo con releerlos.


----------



## Janus (24 Ene 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Durante algún tiempo consideré esa opción. Pero hay un problema, y es que esencialmente Carvil no mentía, al menos no conscientemente.
> 
> Como decía, sus directrices m/p eran correctas. En ese sentido puedo decir que _no_ estaba intentando atraer gacelas al lado equivocado del mercado.
> 
> ...




No seas vergonzoso y publica, publica .....


----------



## vermer (24 Ene 2013)

Sí, yo creo que suele haber en la mayor parte de casos una pequeña tara (entiéndase en el mejor de los sentidos) o pequeño trauma, necesidad de reconocimiento o de sentirse valorado. Estos no me preocupan. Al contrario, creo que es mejor intentar echar un capote, aunque haciendo ver que es mejor para él jugar limpio. Sin más.


----------



## paulistano (24 Ene 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Mi stop en 0,295 no se ha ejecutado porque estaba a la cola. Quito el stop para ver en real mañana el arranque. Después le vuelvo a poner.
> 
> Parece que hay fake y nos van a llevar unos euros.





Janus dijo:


> No pero porque no había posición suficiente. Si no si hubiera saltado. A ver cómo arranca mañana y ya vemos. Huele a que me llegan unos buenos euros.




Si nos llevan unos euros es que viene Pandoro:ouch:

Si nos llegan unos buenos euros, tendremos amor y lujo:Baile:


No sé por qué pero lo del fake comentado no me deja muy tranquilo y me veo mañana a Pandoro llamando a la puerta.

A eso Janus añádele lo del FCB de esta noche...para olvidar, le veo jodido, sin hambre:fiufiu:


----------



## pollastre (24 Ene 2013)

Janus dijo:


> No seas vergonzoso y publica, publica .....




Si es que desde que Ud. dice que compra 40.000 acciones, que luego no compra, que las pone a MKT o que las cambia a LMT, está Ud. hecho un jachondo de cuidado ::::

Bien, seriamente ya, Janus.... no lo publico y por mí dejamos esto aquí, porque deploro la situación.

Diariamente "veo" a leoncios pasarse el testigo en niveles, lo que uno suelta lo coge el otro, incluso se "ayudan" entre ellos en posiciones pilladas (hay casos tan claros que claman al cielo). Diablos, el maldito (y bendito) MarketMaker tenía razón en eso. Esta gente a veces se muerden entre ellos, pero otras se ayudan y/o complementan.

Rivales que se juegan miles de millones no se hacen la silla entre ellos, y aquí estamos nosotros, cuatro mierdas que movemos dos mierdas de euros, inventando identidades falsas para arremeter los unos contra los otros. No puedo entenderlo. Nunca llegaremos a nada.

Como te decía, deploro la situación.


----------



## ghkghk (24 Ene 2013)

Enviado desde mi GT-I8160 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Janus (25 Ene 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Si es que desde que Ud. dice que compra 40.000 acciones, que luego no compra, que las pone a MKT o que las cambia a LMT, está Ud. hecho un jachondo de cuidado ::::
> 
> Bien, seriamente ya, Janus.... no lo publico y por mí dejamos esto aquí, porque deploro la situación.
> 
> ...



Te apoyo y por eso te confirmo que compré 40.000 PRS a 0,305.


----------



## ponzi (25 Ene 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Si es que desde que Ud. dice que compra 40.000 acciones, que luego no compra, que las pone a MKT o que las cambia a LMT, está Ud. hecho un jachondo de cuidado ::::
> 
> Bien, seriamente ya, Janus.... no lo publico y por mí dejamos esto aquí, porque deploro la situación.
> 
> ...



Me vais a permitir que le ponga banda sonora al duelo

[YOUTUBE]8D3h7ixWWc0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ponzi (25 Ene 2013)

Bajo el stop de Pescanova a 15,5, no se las he cogido cariño


----------



## ponzi (25 Ene 2013)

Al final Nokia ha conseguido lo que esperaba,dejar de perder dinero.


http://www.eleconomista.mobi/tecnol...en-el-ultimo-trimestre-del-ano.html#_Noticias


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Ene 2013)

Japón: el Nikkei repunta el 3% al cierre, hasta los 10.926,6 puntos - elEconomista.es


----------



## Apocalipsis (25 Ene 2013)

*El bono español a diez años hace subir la prima de riesgo española hasta 367 puntos básicos*. El diferencial con el bono alemán, que sirve para medir el grado de confianza de los inversores ante el país, ha sumado así 23 puntos básicos en la apertura de hoy, informa Efe.


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Ene 2013)

Apocalipsis dijo:


> *El bono español a diez años hace subir la prima de riesgo española hasta 367 puntos básicos*. El diferencial con el bono alemán, que sirve para medir el grado de confianza de los inversores ante el país, ha sumado así 23 puntos básicos en la apertura de hoy, informa Efe.



Cambia el bono de referencia para calcular la prima de riesgo de España - elEconomista.es

El cambio, según el Ministerio, supondrá un salto en la rentabilidad a 10 años en la jornada de este viernes y, por lo tanto, un incremento en el diferencial con el bono de Alemania de unos 22,76 puntos. De hecho, la prima de riesgo se sitúa esta mañana en los 366 puntos básicos, frente al cierre de ayer en 343.


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Ene 2013)

guanos dias gaceleridos 

parece que el bobierno esta estudiando mantener la prohibicion de cortos al menos en el sector financiero , que cansinos son :ouch:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (25 Ene 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> guanos dias gaceleridos
> 
> parece que el bobierno esta estudiando mantener la prohibicion de cortos al menos en el sector financiero , que cansinos son :ouch:



Pues sí, un poquito cansinos....

Guanos dias.


----------



## pecata minuta (25 Ene 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Si nos llevan unos euros es que viene Pandoro:ouch:
> 
> Si nos llegan unos buenos euros, tendremos amor y lujo:Baile:
> 
> ...



Se ha desvanecido el dique que había en 0,3.


----------



## pecata minuta (25 Ene 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> guanos dias gaceleridos
> 
> parece que el bobierno esta estudiando mantener la prohibicion de cortos al menos en el sector financiero , que cansinos son :ouch:



Y a usted que más le da, si no es su gobierno...


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Ene 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Y a usted que más le da, si no es su gobierno...



como inversoh no ejpculador me jode mucho :no:


----------



## paulistano (25 Ene 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Se ha desvanecido el dique que había en 0,3.



No tengo acceso a las posiciones....de momento las veo a 0,30....no vamos malienso:


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Ene 2013)

Nokia 
Baja casi 3% ante varias rebajas de precio objetivo


----------



## paulistano (25 Ene 2013)

mataresfacil y demás, ahí van las gamesas lanzadas, a ver si volvemos a días de 3-5% arriba....8:


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Ene 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> mataresfacil y demás, ahí van las gamesas lanzadas, a ver si volvemos a días de 3-5% arriba....8:



guanesa en 2 euros es venta clara


----------



## paulistano (25 Ene 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> guanesa en 2 euros es venta clara



Sr. Don Gato, esto nunca se sabe...cuando el SAN estaba a 5,30....a 6 era venta clara y así infinidad de valores...


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Ene 2013)

si llegase a superar los 2 eurillos , primero dejarla consolidar , osea soltar en 2 euros y recomprar luego si se mantiene por encima en cierre semanal :Baile:


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (25 Ene 2013)

.
bertok, ya he encontrado el coche para el mad max. Un dePandorean hovercraft que no necesita carreteras ni nada. En San Francisco:

YouTube[YOUTUBE]jh8RX4xDs_k[/YOUTUBE]


Nauta 360 - De costa a costa


Además lonchafinismo a tope:



> "Pero quizá lo más llamativo de la historia es que Matthew Riese logró obtener los recursos necesarios para su proyecto a través de Kickstarter, una plataforma de financiación para creativos. Según la página web de la entidad, el DeLorean 'hovercraft' fue financiado al 102% con *5.600 dólares*."




Por poco más de 4.000 eurillos.


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Ene 2013)

madre mia el dax


----------



## LÁNGARO (25 Ene 2013)

bueno, parece que ya hemos salido de la crisis, voy a ver si compro unos cuantos pisitos antes de que empiecen a subir.


----------



## pollastre (25 Ene 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> madre mia el dax



Pues qué simpáticos.... al sacarlo del principal, me han dejado sin niveles ni referencias con las que operar hoy. Voy ciego, no "veo" nada.

Estoy por ir a tomarme un café.


----------



## pecata minuta (25 Ene 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> No tengo acceso a las posiciones....de momento las veo a 0,30....no vamos malienso:



El caso es que aunque han quitado el "dique", la primera media hora de cotización ha habido un volumen bastante... importante.


----------



## Krim (25 Ene 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Se ha desvanecido el dique que había en 0,3.



Pues no sé nada del dique, por que no tengo posiciones, pero volumen sí hay, 500k en la primera hora. Se está cocinando algo gordo, y esperemos que no seamos nosotros.


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Ene 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Pues qué simpáticos.... al sacarlo del principal, me han dejado sin niveles ni referencias con las que operar hoy. Voy ciego, no "veo" nada.
> 
> Estoy por ir a tomarme un café.



Pepe Lui está que trina...

_Esto es una mafia 
Fuertes rumores de que el IFO iba a salir bueno momentos antes de la publicación y ahora sale bueno...¿Rumores o que alguien lo sabía?_


----------



## ghkghk (25 Ene 2013)

¿Soy yo o Repsol ha roto todo tipo de resistencias y si el Ibex acompaña* tiene un % hacia arriba importante?

* Big if.

El caso es que me empiezan a quemar. Son casi 3.000 títulos y les saco ya más de un 7%...


----------



## pollastre (25 Ene 2013)

Hum... no hay quien entienda a Pepe Luí.... se enfada cuando el mercado no sube... se enfada también si sube... :bla:



Pepitoria dijo:


> Pepe Lui está que trina...
> 
> _Esto es una mafia
> Fuertes rumores de que el IFO iba a salir bueno momentos antes de la publicación y ahora sale bueno...¿Rumores o que alguien lo sabía?_


----------



## TenienteDan (25 Ene 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Hum... no hay quien entienda a Pepe Luí.... se enfada cuando el mercado no sube... se enfada también si sube... :bla:



El tío está completamente desquiciado.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Ene 2013)

Se enfada porque no le han dado el soplo :fiufiu:


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Ene 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Hum... no hay quien entienda a Pepe Luí.... se enfada cuando el mercado no sube... se enfada también si sube... :bla:



Para mí que su "tecnología" le ha fallado, o ha cancelado largos instantes antes, y no ha trincado ni un duro.


----------



## juanfer (25 Ene 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Para mí que su "tecnología" le ha fallado, o ha cancelado largos instantes antes, y no ha trincado ni un duro.



Yo sinceramente pienso que Pepeluí no opera, vive de vender libros y dar conferencias.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (25 Ene 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Yo sinceramente pienso que Pepeluí no opera, vive de vender libros y dar conferencias.



Es más rentable.

ya creo que lo están subiendo para que el gobierno no se ponga nervioso y así no renueve la prohibición de los cortos...y luego...::


----------



## ghkghk (25 Ene 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Para mí que su *"tecnología"* le ha fallado, o ha cancelado largos instantes antes, y no ha trincado ni un duro.


----------



## Felix (25 Ene 2013)

Para quien le gustase la primera parte:
Pensamientos económicos de un herniado (II) | Colectivo Burbuja


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (25 Ene 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Yo sinceramente pienso que Pepeluí no opera, vive de vender libros y dar conferencias.





Alomojó consiguió vender su famoso chalete, con las plusvis se metió apalancao con todo lo gordo en octubre en el IBEX y ahora esta forraó:





> idealista.com
> anuncio no encontrado
> 
> lo sentimos, el inmueble 1118913 ha sido dado de baja
> ...


----------



## mataresfacil (25 Ene 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> mataresfacil y demás, ahí van las gamesas lanzadas, a ver si volvemos a días de 3-5% arriba....8:



Seria bueno que el cierre las dejase cerca de los 2, pero sin paserse mucho, porque podria ser un fake. Lo interesante es el volumen, la bajada de estos dias no ha tenido volumen ninguno, a esperar la subida.


----------



## pecata minuta (25 Ene 2013)

Estos húngaros, nos joden el chiringuito.


----------



## Janus (25 Ene 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Sr. Don Gato, esto nunca se sabe...cuando el SAN estaba a 5,30....a 6 era venta clara y así infinidad de valores...



El gato tiene razón. En 2 es venta clara. Yo haré los deberes antes.


----------



## pecata minuta (25 Ene 2013)

Las PRISAS se han dormido, pero ojo a BANKIA.


----------



## Janus (25 Ene 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Las PRISAS se han dormido, pero ojo a BANKIA.



Pues la verdad es que técnicamente lo tiene todo en contra.


----------



## LOLO08 (25 Ene 2013)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Natra, mi chicharronn preferido hoy 11%!!!!



siyalodeciayo...

y las pescantinas ya a esta hora en la senda ascendente


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (25 Ene 2013)

.
BANKIA se ha quedado sin posiciones cortas (casi no hay ahora mismo en el IBEX, al menos en la de mayor capitalización, Gamesa si que tiene). 

Viendo el histórico de posiciones cortas de bankia... :


Serie de posiciones agregadas

BANKIA, S.A
«123»
Página 1 de 3
Total de posiciones cortas Fecha	Posición agregada
11/01/2013	0,260
28/12/2012	0,260
14/12/2012	0,260
30/11/2012	0,260
16/11/2012	0,460
19/10/2012	0,522
05/10/2012	0,522
21/09/2012	0,522
07/09/2012	0,522
24/08/2012	0,522





pecata minuta dijo:


> Las PRISAS se han dormido, pero ojo a BANKIA.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (25 Ene 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Las PRISAS se han dormido, pero ojo a BANKIA.



.
PRISA también se ha quedado sin posiciones cortas, y venía de esto:

PROMOTORA DE INFORMACIONES, S.A.
«12345...»
Página 1 de 6
Total de posiciones cortas Fecha	Posición agregada
19/10/2012	0,257
05/10/2012	0,257
21/09/2012	0,257
07/09/2012	0,257
24/08/2012	0,257
10/08/2012	0,257
27/07/2012	1,225
13/07/2012	1,225
29/06/2012	1,225
15/06/2012	1,225


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (25 Ene 2013)

.
Y ya que estoy, PESCANOVA tampoco tiene, y venía de:

PESCANOVA, S.A.
«123»
Página 1 de 3
Total de posiciones cortas Fecha	Posición agregada
10/08/2012	0,401
27/07/2012	0,401
18/05/2012	0,286
04/05/2012	0,286
20/04/2012	0,337
05/04/2012	0,337
23/03/2012	0,337
09/03/2012	0,337
24/02/2012	0,791
10/02/2012	0,791


----------



## pecata minuta (25 Ene 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Pues la verdad es que técnicamente lo tiene todo en contra.



Yo solo veo que hay aumento de volumen respecto a estos días pasados, y que hay posiciones compradoras, no como estos días atrás, que el ask y el bid eran como un solar.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (25 Ene 2013)

.
GAMESA:


Notificaciones de posiciones cortas

GAMESA CORPORACION TECNOLOGICA, S.A.

ES0143416115
Notificaciones vivas iguales o superiores al 0,5% Titular de la posición	% sobre el capital	Fecha de la posición	Notificaciones anteriores
Marshall Wace LLP 0,540	01/11/2012	Notificaciones anteriores de Marshall Wace LLP
BlacRock Investment Management (UK) Limited 0,670	14/01/2013	Notificaciones anteriores de BlacRock Investment Management (UK) Limited


----------



## paulistano (25 Ene 2013)

Janus dijo:


> El gato tiene razón. En 2 es venta clara. Yo haré los deberes antes.



Hereje......:fiufiu:


----------



## Janus (25 Ene 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Yo solo veo que hay aumento de volumen respecto a estos días pasados, y que hay posiciones compradoras, no como estos días atrás, que el ask y el bid eran como un solar.



Ten cuidado porque el volumen tampoco es especialmente relevante hoy. También es cierto que se lleva poco tiempo de negociación.


----------



## Tio Masclet (25 Ene 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> ¿Soy yo o Repsol ha roto todo tipo de resistencias y si el Ibex acompaña* tiene un % hacia arriba importante?
> 
> * Big if.
> 
> El caso es que me empiezan a quemar. Son casi 3.000 títulos y les saco ya más de un 7%...



Yo me salí ayer, por no tener paciencia. Las vendí a 17,10 y, viendo lo de hoy, si no se gira todo el IBEX, creo que le queda recorrido.
Suerte y que le gane un montón de pasta más.


----------



## paulistano (25 Ene 2013)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> GAMESA:
> 
> 
> ...



Si no me equivoco.....las posiciones bajistas se han esfumado practicamente8:


----------



## juanfer (25 Ene 2013)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> BANKIA se ha quedado sin posiciones cortas (casi no hay ahora mismo en el IBEX, al menos en la de mayor capitalización, Gamesa si que tiene).
> 
> Viendo el histórico de posiciones cortas de bankia... :
> ...




Desde que prohibieron las posiciones cortas, se prohibio el aumentar las posiciones cortas, con lo que o se renuevan o se cierran pero no pueden abrir nuevas. Al llevar varios meses al final no quedara ninguna posición corta.


----------



## pecata minuta (25 Ene 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Ten cuidado porque el volumen tampoco es especialmente relevante hoy. También es cierto que se lleva poco tiempo de negociación.



He puesto SL protegiendo la entrada + comisión, por lo que ya nada malo puede pasarme.


----------



## paulistano (25 Ene 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> He puesto SL protegiendo la entrada + comisión, por lo que ya nada malo puede pasarme.



Nada malo??

Cierre un poco por encima y al dia siguiente gap bajista del 4%::


----------



## pecata minuta (25 Ene 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Nada malo??
> 
> Cierre un poco por encima y al dia siguiente gap bajista del 4%::



Calle, calle, a ver si va a ser usted gafe como el minino.


----------



## paulistano (25 Ene 2013)

Una pregunta, las prisas las comprais a mercado?

O dejais la orden para que toque cierto precio y se active?

O orden de compra a un precio determinado?


----------



## pecata minuta (25 Ene 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Una pregunta, las prisas las comprais a mercado?
> 
> O dejais la orden para que toque cierto precio y se active?
> 
> O orden de compra a un precio determinado?



Mmm, yo casi nunca compro a mercado, generalmente pongo un precio de compra, con todos los valores.

Bueno, alguna vez con SAN si he comprado/vendido a mercado, pero no da sustos en ese sentido.


----------



## TenienteDan (25 Ene 2013)

Yo también llevo unas pocas Gamesas y no se muy bien que hacer ahora mismo.
Las tengo a 1.95 y la vela de ayer es bastante alcista (esa sombra tan larga de los que han ido comprado según bajaba) y además el volumen subió.

Se ha apoyado justo en la MM200. 

Pero como digo, me están haciendo dudar T_T. Mataresfacil, Paul y Janus do you have something to say about?

8:


----------



## Janus (25 Ene 2013)

TenienteDan dijo:


> Yo también llevo unas pocas Gamesas y no se muy bien que hacer ahora mismo.
> Las tengo a 1.95 y la vela de ayer es bastante alcista (esa sombra tan larga de los que han ido comprado según bajaba) y además el volumen subió.
> 
> Se ha apoyado justo en la MM200.
> ...



Be calm, you'll be profitable.


----------



## paulistano (25 Ene 2013)

Yo de temas tecnicos no te puedo hablar, te hablo de como lo voy a hacer.

Tengo a 2,03 y a 1,88 a partes iguales.

He puesto hoy orden a 1,97.....si se cruza perfecto, eso para una mitad.

La otra mitad la dejo ahi.....no sé por qué me da que se va a 2,30 o mas...


----------



## Janus (25 Ene 2013)

El SAN debería caer un 20%. Técnicamente sería muy bonito.


----------



## paulistano (25 Ene 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Be calm, you'll be profitable.




Me estás haciendo un lio Janus....entonces tu mensaje sobre el gato era irónico?:ouch:


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Ene 2013)

No falla

Todo dios con gamesas en el hilo...

Entonces ahora ya sé donde nos dirigimos...


----------



## paulistano (25 Ene 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> No falla
> 
> Todo dios con gamesas en el hilo...
> 
> Entonces ahora ya sé donde nos dirigimos...




Y los que no lo dicen:XX:


----------



## Ajetreo (25 Ene 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> No falla
> 
> Todo dios con gamesas en el hilo...
> 
> Entonces ahora ya sé donde nos dirigimos...



Al infierno, voy a comprar yo así que seguro


----------



## tochito_con_tochito (25 Ene 2013)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Al infierno, voy a comprar yo así que seguro



No sé a qué esperas, yo ya tengo las mías...


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Ene 2013)

no vais a poder contra la linea mistica ejpertitos , es la tumba de los alcistas :no:


----------



## pecata minuta (25 Ene 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> No falla
> 
> Todo dios con gamesas en el hilo...
> 
> Entonces ahora ya sé donde nos dirigimos...



Yo también lo se.

¡¡¡Al yate!!!


----------



## Ajetreo (25 Ene 2013)

tochito_con_tochito dijo:


> No sé a qué esperas, yo ya tengo las mías...



Jo, que estoy lesionada..... por eso voy con ralentí

Pero mis OHL al 27% Olé y olé :Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## Tio Masclet (25 Ene 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> no vais a poder contra la linea mistica ejpertitos , es la tumba de los alcistas :no:



Usted como el cuento del lobo... ¡Qué viene el lobo, qué viene el lobo!
Al final, un día acertará. Como si lo hiciera yo, que soy analfabetto integral en esto del TESNICO, día tras día:
-¡Isnorantes, el guano os va a sepultar! Algún día acertaría.
Mientras, la gente de bien sacando algunos eurillos.


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Ene 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Yo también lo se.
> 
> ¡¡¡Al yate!!!



Has pronunciado la palabra maldita!!! 

Que mal fario

Ahora solo falta que el jato compre Gam...


----------



## pecata minuta (25 Ene 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Has pronunciado la palabra maldita!!!
> 
> Que mal fario
> 
> Ahora solo falta que el jato compre Gam...



Es para que bajen y comprar.
Y para que Paulistano pueda piramid... esto, promediar.


----------



## paulistano (25 Ene 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Es para que bajen y comprar.
> Y para que Paulistano pueda piramid... esto, promediar.



No joda.... Que yo estoy muy tranquilo... Las pierdo menos de un 1% así que de momento no hay promedios que valgan. 

De lo que no me cabe duda es que el gato lleva.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (25 Ene 2013)

Las gamusinas serán la tumba de muchos. No sé...no tienen sangre.






Yo sigo con mis grifoles.


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Ene 2013)

no sois conscientes de donde estamos exactamente y aquellos que cuentan algunas plusvis intradiando no saben la suerte que han tenido , estamos en techo agradeced que no hayais sido fulminados :no:


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Ene 2013)

es como intradiar con cortos cerca de los 6000


----------



## pollastre (25 Ene 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> es como intradiar con cortos cerca de los 6000



Oh, Gran Zahorí de la Zanahoria Culera.... precisamente por eso se llama intradiar... porque coges los beneficios y cierras hasta el día siguiente, así que da igual intradiar en un punto o en otro del precio, figura ::


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Ene 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Oh, Gran Zahorí de la Zanahoria Culera.... precisamente por eso se llama intradiar... porque coges los beneficios y cierras hasta el día siguiente, así que da igual intradiar en un punto o en otro del precio, figura ::



en suelos o techos no se intradia , se compra o vende y se mantiene para comerse to el recorrido gacelilla :ouch:


----------



## LÁNGARO (25 Ene 2013)

el problema para mi de que estemos en un techo, es que puede pasar a convertirse en un suelo, y eso me haría mucha pupa.......


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Ene 2013)

no pierda la FED , en realidad las hordas bajistas no tenemos temor porque esta situacion es ideal :baba:


----------



## LÁNGARO (25 Ene 2013)

no es por miedo,pero jode..... menos mal que no me hacen liquidación a final de jornada y puedo mantener la posición.


----------



## pollastre (25 Ene 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> no pierda la FED , en realidad las hordas bajistas no tenemos temor porque esta situacion es ideal :baba:




Pueesssss... sea cauta Su Gatencia Majestad, porque está empezando a entrar Platita en este nuevo canal, así que lo mismo no piensan abandonarlo tan pronto.


----------



## mataresfacil (25 Ene 2013)

TenienteDan dijo:


> Yo también llevo unas pocas Gamesas y no se muy bien que hacer ahora mismo.
> Las tengo a 1.95 y la vela de ayer es bastante alcista (esa sombra tan larga de los que han ido comprado según bajaba) y además el volumen subió.
> 
> Se ha apoyado justo en la MM200.
> ...



Analisis a lo bestia de Gamesa.

Si miramos a seis meses vemos que es una accion alcista, por un lado todo lo que esta pasando en la empresa es bueno y los vientos internacionales ayudan. Es muy dificil decir si la corriente actual se mantendra en el tiempo, si Janus acierta, puede ser una inversion que de bastante dinero, pero sin el tradeo de todos los dias, es decir, comprar para olvidar, a largo largo, porque los trallazos que va a tener es como para ponerse nervioso.

Por otra parte puede ser una empresa trampa total para las gacelas, que la han subido justo hasta los niveles de referencia alcista, 2, 2,09, para despues dejarla caer hasta convertirse en un chicharro mas del mercado continuo a niveles de los 0'50 ,1 leuro.

Mi opinion: no creo que se convierta en un chicharro, otras empresas de envergadura tienen intereses, iberdrola, y ademas no para la demanda de este tipo de servicios, lo que debe llevarla mas arriba, aunque es imposible saber cuanto o cuando.

El jato, esto que voy a decir es increible, lleva razon en que a corto plazo si gamesa cierra una buena semana por encima de 2 con volumen la cosa pintaria muy bien. Por lo demas es una cuestion de fe y paciencia. Yo de momento tengo fe, veremos cuanto me dura.

Muy interesante la evolucion del valor cuando el ibex corrija.


----------



## Hannibal (25 Ene 2013)

Yo por mi parte y tras el minisusto al poco de la apertura, comienzo tranquilo mi primera jornada con mis Mapfre. 

Un PER de 7,50, técnicamente debería llegar a 2,5 sin problemas en un plazo corto, el volumen de compra reciente bastante alto , y su principal riesgo que es la exposición a la deuda española, parece que al menos a corto no será un grave problema.


----------



## LÁNGARO (25 Ene 2013)

bueno me voy a por unas cervezas, esta noche miraré como ha quedado la cosa.
suerte a todos.


----------



## paulistano (25 Ene 2013)

Soy el único al que la firma de Hannibal le da, cómo decirlo, "cosa"??


----------



## LÁNGARO (25 Ene 2013)

no, siempre que lo leo intento no ver la imagen.....


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (25 Ene 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Pueesssss... sea cauta Su Gatencia Majestad, porque está empezando a entrar Platita en este nuevo canal, así que lo mismo no piensan abandonarlo tan pronto.



.
maese, que es viernes, 2 de AM:


La actualización S del Rapide


Y el pobre Samuel Eto con su One-77


:´(


----------



## LÁNGARO (25 Ene 2013)

Resultados de la Búsqueda de imágenes de Google de http://yapshow.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2012/10/16-jessica-jane-clements-yapshow-feature.jpg
mucho mejor para la vista


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (25 Ene 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Resultados de la Búsqueda de imágenes de Google de http://yapshow.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2012/10/16-jessica-jane-clements-yapshow-feature.jpg
> mucho mejor para la vista



Pues si, dónde va a parar, madre mía ... :8::XX:


----------



## Hannibal (25 Ene 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Soy el único al que la firma de Hannibal le da, cómo decirlo, "cosa"??



Es el mejor ejemplo del _emprejarioh palilleroh ejpañó_, pero si tanto molesta lo cambiaré 8:


----------



## me6ia (25 Ene 2013)

que le ocurre a gamesa?


----------



## Ajetreo (25 Ene 2013)

me6ia dijo:


> que le ocurre a gamesa?[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Que he comprado a las doce de la mañana:XX::XX:


----------



## paulistano (25 Ene 2013)

No hace falta hannibal..... Ya estamos acostumbrados. 


Me asustas con lo de gamesa media.... Que estoy comiendo.... Que ocurre?


----------



## Ajetreo (25 Ene 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> No hace falta hannibal..... Ya estamos acostumbrados.
> 
> 
> Me asustas con lo de gamesa media.... Que estoy comiendo.... Que ocurre?



Que suben :Aplauso:

Edito Que bajan otra vez, están de baile :S


----------



## paulistano (25 Ene 2013)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Que suben :Aplauso:




Pero casi na, no????

1,94 las veo desde hace un rato....digo a ver si las han suspendido o algo.....


----------



## Hannibal (25 Ene 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> No hace falta hannibal..... Ya estamos acostumbrados.



Bah, ya tocaba cambiarlo igualmente


----------



## Ajetreo (25 Ene 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Pero casi na, no????
> 
> 1,94 las veo desde hace un rato....digo a ver si las han suspendido o algo.....



Han hecho dos velones hasta el 1,96 pero con poco volumen y ahora han vuelto al 1,94

Esl sobrino de Alierta que va tomando posiciones jeje


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Ene 2013)

¿No veis que el cuidata de Gam os lee? jaja

Os va a putear hasta el extremo

"¿piramidar?...Toma piramide por donde amargan los pepinos"


----------



## Krim (25 Ene 2013)

Ding ding ding, AMD conquistando los 2.90...bueno, por ahora sólo ha asomado el morro, pero va en buen camino.


----------



## James Bond (25 Ene 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Ding ding ding, AMD conquistando los 2.90...bueno, por ahora sólo ha asomado el morro, pero va en buen camino.



Ya se me esta poniendo morcillona 

Salu2.


----------



## hombre-mosca (25 Ene 2013)

bueno, salgo (temporalmente) de mi letargo invernal.

En la habitacion suena el concierto de Aranjuez, interpretado por Paco de Lucia.

Estoy leyendo sin parar cosas sobre esas 0,30 en prisa y su barrera mortal de la muerte y una sonrisa nace ante la combinacion de lo que leo y lo que oigo.... que cosas, por dio .......

Por favor id al baño y miraros a la cara ...

Solo les digo una cosa, que es mas importante a la hora de operar, un deseo de entrar (BID) o alguien (ASK, que ya ha comprado y .... posiblemente desea salir)

Que pasa por encima de esos niveles ?

- probar un intercambio?.
- un leoncio que quiere? comprar? (y por que a ese nivel y no otro?) puede esperar y conseguirlas mas baratas ... AT hace maravillas.
- un leoncio que quiere? vender? por que se hace notar, para que mostrar la cara cuando se pueden hacer pasar por un grupo "grande" de gacelas? si el leoncio vende ... esto va pa-bajo?

Mirense a los ojos ... esto pasa porque algo pasa (el volumen es de risa, pero en fin, ahora estoy corrigiendo algoritmos para acciones de >10000 op. diarias o >250MME y esto es de risa, pero para la accion es un vol. importante).

No valoren estas cosas tan a la ligera, los arquitectos de la muerte esperan eso de ustedes, para que acaben bebiendose su guiski. Por su puesto cuando Ustedes no quieren beberse SU guiski.

Precio Medio de Adquisicion. Bajar Precio Medio de Adquisicion. Resolucion de Posiciones.

Bueno, yo estoy por mis 5.000 lineas de codigo en "C" a bajo nivel. Espero poder dar buenas "infos" en los heheheh "proximos" meses.

Posicion actual de la programacion: http://www.nanex.net/aqck2/3410/20121220.ES.H13.png (Pero para mi va bastante mas fino .... posiciones anteriores mucho, mucho mas finas.... el que lo ha probado sabe que significa (algun claka, Mr. P, pepinomortaldelamuerte ... etc). Ese invierno ha sido largo, y le he metido mucha mucha mucha caña .....

una buena cita que me sale del corazohhhhhh "el que no ha mirado como funciona la bolsa a bajo nivel nunca entendera por que viene un guanazo, el que lo ha mirado, solamente espera el momento en el que viene, y espera no estar dentro"


----------



## Creditopropulsado (25 Ene 2013)

Hay alguien metido en AMD?


----------



## James Bond (25 Ene 2013)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Hay alguien metido en AMD?



Yo, las compre a 2,43$.


----------



## Janus (25 Ene 2013)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Analisis a lo bestia de Gamesa.
> 
> Si miramos a seis meses vemos que es una accion alcista, por un lado todo lo que esta pasando en la empresa es bueno y los vientos internacionales ayudan. Es muy dificil decir si la corriente actual se mantendra en el tiempo, si Janus acierta, puede ser una inversion que de bastante dinero, pero sin el tradeo de todos los dias, es decir, comprar para olvidar, a largo largo, porque los trallazos que va a tener es como para ponerse nervioso.
> 
> ...



Si se pone bajista, saldré.


----------



## Janus (25 Ene 2013)

Tengo todos los canarios avisando de comienza una corrección en los próximos 10 días. Y puede tener cierta contundencia.

Es un warning de momento.


----------



## ponzi (25 Ene 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Tengo todos los canarios avisando de comienza una corrección en los próximos 10 días. Y puede tener cierta contundencia.
> 
> Es un warning de momento.



Ahora entiendo lo de las carboneras


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Ene 2013)

Hoy es el segundo aviso


----------



## pollastre (25 Ene 2013)

hombre-mosca dijo:


> Posicion actual de la programacion: http://www.nanex.net/aqck2/3410/20121220.ES.H13.png (Pero para mi va bastante mas fino .... posiciones anteriores mucho, mucho mas finas.... el que lo ha probado sabe que significa (algun claka, Mr. P, pepinomortaldelamuerte ... etc). Ese invierno ha sido largo, y le he metido mucha mucha mucha caña .....



No se flipe, hamijo. 

Ese indicador de Nanex lleva ya un tiempo en el mercado, y siento pinchar su burbuja de cristal, pero no vale para una puta mierda.

Esencialmente es una sencilla gráfica de tiempo (abcisas) contra depth (odenadas), nada más. Colorea en función de la oferta en los distintos ladders del DOM. Un feed normalito te dará 10 ticks por encima y otros 10 ticks por debajo del last, de ahí el grosor de la banda que aparece en la gráfica.

Esto no es más que fuegos artificiales: una forma bonita de representar un indicador que no vale absolutamente para nada (DOM vS tiempo).

Sin perjuicio de que esto que postea es un "valepaná", la verdad es que todavía no he entendido muy bien su post:

a) ¿ pretende hacer colar un producto de Nanex como si fuera suyo ?

b) ¿ o trabaja Ud. en Nanex y entonces, efectivamente, es suyo ?

c) ¿ o lo ha puesto como ejemplo de lo que Ud. está desarrollando por su cuenta ?


Como addendum, debo añadir: si [c] es cierta, ¿ de verdad ha necesitado 5000 líneas para hacer esa patata ?


----------



## pollastre (25 Ene 2013)

James Bond dijo:


> Yo, las compre a 2,43$.




Y debo admitir que la operación le ha salido cojonuda. 

Lo que es, es.


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Ene 2013)

Te cagas

Así es Espoticai, el Spotify exclusivo para el Carnaval de Cádiz - elEconomista.es


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Ene 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Y debo admitir que la operación le ha salido cojonuda.
> 
> Lo que es, es.



Yo opino =, enhorabuena!


----------



## James Bond (25 Ene 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Yo opino =, enhorabuena!



Muchas gracias, al final mi "intuición" no fallo, quedo a la espera de ver cuando bajarme del carro, supongo que para la semana que viene estaremos en 3$ y no sería mal momento para retirarse, aunque estoy seguro que en un par de meses o antes (viendo el ritmo que lleva) se pone en 4$-5$.

Ahora a dedicarse a buscar nuevas inversiones, ¿consejos?

Salu2!


----------



## hombre-mosca (25 Ene 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> No se flipe, hamijo.
> 
> Ese indicador de Nanex lleva ya un tiempo en el mercado, y siento pinchar su burbuja de cristal, pero no vale para una puta mierda.
> 
> ...




Creia que lo habia dejado claro, por si no ha quedado claro lo repito, esto es "programacion propia".

El grafico solo hay que mirarlo. l1 + l2 + cambio. Tampoco es tanto secreto .... . Yo le meto un poco mas al .... que ha pasado para que estemos aqui ?? o dicho de otra forma como han cambiado esos l2 (en el pasado) y por su puesto esos l1 para que estemos donde estamos?? y que consecuencias (tienen, pueden tener, tendran etc etc etc en el futuro???).

Si, ya se ... si tuviese la respuesta .....

Pero curiosamente las posibidades de fracaso en el futuro bajan !!! curioso, no?...

Cambiando de tema, ha probado usted, no mirar el estado del mercado sino las entradas (que tipo de orden, con limite) entran?.

Ya se.... el tipo e orden y el limite en "bastantes" casos no se dejan "delimitar" por que se cumplen (y dejan de existir) , o por que sencillamente a esos niveles "no hay mercado"-

De alguna forma usted y yo no estamos tan lejos.


----------



## FranR (25 Ene 2013)

Pues poco que comentar, al primer aviso del Maese, antes de las 10, entrada de pasta en base de canal, así que parriba.

Ahora a mantener el nivel cambio de chaqueta, o siguen los preparativos de la Enculada Generalizada u Holocausto Sodomita. (remito a la entrada del blog)

Mantenemos lateral desde principios de enero. Poco se puede añadir a la situación actual, a lo dicho en la hoja de ruta.


Canal de cotización principal: 8.682-8.656

Escapada bajista: 8.606-8.586 (nivel de giro actual del Ibex, fuertes ventas en esta zona)

Por arriba el 8.702 nos da vía libre a los 9.000 (especialmente con un cierre por encima)


----------



## FranR (25 Ene 2013)

hombre-mosca dijo:


> De alguna forma usted y yo no estamos tan lejos.



Es de Dos Hermanas... 

P.D. Es un pueblo, por si alguien no lo sabe. Que luego llegan los maltentendidos


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Ene 2013)

Tengo ya dos/tres candidatos para las nuevas entregas de las fichas del foro como las del jato y FranR.... Este foro es una mina! ::

FranR, por lo visto esto que estoy solicitando va directamente a sevilla sity, la cosa de acá solo firma la solicitud. Llamaré a tito MC, a ver si me puede echar una mano. 


La rassa recoh.!!!


----------



## pollastre (25 Ene 2013)

hombre-mosca dijo:


> Cambiando de tema, ha probado usted, no mirar el estado del mercado sino las entradas (que tipo de orden, con limite) entran?.




Créame, llevo _bastantes _años, probando _bastantes _cosas.


Los años en el mercado no te dan la verdad absoluta, pero te proporcionan... cómo decirle... cierto _background_... cierta capacidad para leer un texto de un forero con ínfulas de quant, y saber a los 10 segundos si está intentando confundir a la gente soltando un rollo pseudo-técnico (apoyado con gráficos que ni siquiera son suyos), o si de verdad sabe de lo que está hablando.

Honestamente, Ud. no tiene ni zorra de lo que está hablando. No se lo tome a título personal, es sólo una observación de alguien que lleva 30 años detrás de un teclado, y _sabe _cuando alguien _sabe_.

Por cierto, un detalle: el que quiere entrar a comprar no es BID, sino ASK. El que quiere salirse de una compra no es ASK, sino BID. Lo digo por el primer párrafo de su post.


----------



## FranR (25 Ene 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Tengo ya dos/tres candidatos para las nuevas entregas de las fichas del foro como las del jato y FranR.... Este foro es una mina! ::
> 
> FranR, por lo visto esto que estoy solicitando va directamente a sevilla sity, la cosa de acá solo firma la solicitud. Llamaré a tito MC, a ver si me puede echar una mano.
> 
> ...




No sabe lo que le agradezco que me ponga al nivel del jato en sus prioridades. 

Arrieritos somos!


----------



## FranR (25 Ene 2013)

Un bonito momento...señores a cinco minutos del cierre nos colocan en nivel cambio chaqueta.

Queda claro lo HDP que son no?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Ene 2013)

FranR dijo:


> No sabe lo que le agradezco que me ponga al nivel del jato en sus prioridades.
> 
> Arrieritos somos!



Simple _vengansa _por apropiación de imagen sin previo thank, usted se lo buscó. Al hilo se viene llorado. ::


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Ene 2013)

La semana que viene va a ser apasionante


----------



## FranR (25 Ene 2013)

La robasta de infalto.......


----------



## pollastre (25 Ene 2013)

Talacossa calentitta, Sr. FranR ...

al principio parecía un simple fake spike por encima del 7K8... pero resulta que ha empezado a entrar Platita.

Parece que tenemos nuevo CP.... pero no donde lo esperábamos (por abajo), sino por arriba 





FranR dijo:


> Un bonito momento...señores a cinco minutos del cierre nos colocan en nivel cambio chaqueta.
> 
> Queda claro lo HDP que son no?


----------



## FranR (25 Ene 2013)

Falta confirmación el lunes, como dice Pepitoria va a estar la cosa interesante la semana que viene.

A partir de las 17.05 han metido volumen comprador con el índice desinflándose.

Me tengo que mirar bien unas operaciones a las 15.55-16.00, creo firmemente que ahí está la clave.

La vela de cierre es mamporrera a más no poder. Voy a mirar nivel para lunes a mantener en apertura, para confirmar subida.

DAX (c) *7.815* *7.863*


IBEX(c): *8.710*-*8.732*


----------



## TenienteDan (25 Ene 2013)

:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:

Da gusto leer este hilo.



En otro orden de cosas completamente *diferente*... Borne de Batería ha vuelto! ::


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Ene 2013)

Me ha sorprendido mucho lo del DAX, 

que subida se ha anotado


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Ene 2013)

Los bancos van a devolver 137.200 millones al BCE: es parte del dinero de las subastas extraordinarias - elEconomista.es


----------



## FranR (25 Ene 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Me ha sorprendido mucho lo del DAX,
> 
> que subida se ha anotado



No estoy muy encima del Dax en estos últimos meses. Lo han dejado para "ellos". Los niveles del canal de cotización principal es muy muy amplio (al contrario que el Ibex, mirar post anterior).

La partida entre grandes operadores, y por lo tanto con un recorrido bastante importante.


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Ene 2013)

Apple, pasa al número 2 
Exxon vuelve a ser la compañía de más valor del mundo.


----------



## Krim (25 Ene 2013)

James Bond dijo:


> Muchas gracias, al final mi "intuición" no fallo, quedo a la espera de ver cuando bajarme del carro, supongo que para la semana que viene estaremos en 3$ y no sería mal momento para retirarse, aunque estoy seguro que en un par de meses o antes (viendo el ritmo que lleva) se pone en 4$-5$.
> 
> Ahora a dedicarse a buscar nuevas inversiones, ¿consejos?
> 
> Salu2!



Hay un gap muy majo en los 3-3.1, que ya en la dinámica que llevamos debería buscar. A partir de ahí...ni idea. Pero vamos, que si te vas con el 25% es pa fapearse pero bien.


----------



## Janus (25 Ene 2013)

Alpha Natural Resources ha "afeado" bastante. Se sostiene por poco en la MM200 y el soporte de 8,9.


----------



## Janus (25 Ene 2013)

James Bond dijo:


> Muchas gracias, al final mi "intuición" no fallo, quedo a la espera de ver cuando bajarme del carro, supongo que para la semana que viene estaremos en 3$ y no sería mal momento para retirarse, aunque estoy seguro que en un par de meses o antes (viendo el ritmo que lleva) se pone en 4$-5$.
> 
> Ahora a dedicarse a buscar nuevas inversiones, ¿consejos?
> 
> Salu2!



Dejad a Mr Lobo tranquilo que aún no se ha cerrado el deal. No vaya a ser que se lo gastan todo en cubatas y luego no hay parné ni para el taxi.

Las operaciones se fapean cuando se cierran.


----------



## Janus (25 Ene 2013)

hombre-mosca dijo:


> Creia que lo habia dejado claro, por si no ha quedado claro lo repito, esto es "programacion propia".
> 
> El grafico solo hay que mirarlo. l1 + l2 + cambio. Tampoco es tanto secreto .... . Yo le meto un poco mas al .... que ha pasado para que estemos aqui ?? o dicho de otra forma como han cambiado esos l2 (en el pasado) y por su puesto esos l1 para que estemos donde estamos?? y que consecuencias (tienen, pueden tener, tendran etc etc etc en el futuro???).
> 
> ...




*Pues ambos estáis jodidos y mucho. El fashion del trading lo lleva ahora el zahorí y su palo torcido que las clava todas *


----------



## Janus (25 Ene 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Créame, llevo _bastantes _años, probando _bastantes _cosas.
> 
> 
> Los años en el mercado no te dan la verdad absoluta, pero te proporcionan... cómo decirle... cierto _background_... cierta capacidad para leer un texto de un forero con ínfulas de quant, y saber a los 10 segundos si está intentando confundir a la gente soltando un rollo pseudo-técnico (apoyado con gráficos que ni siquiera son suyos), o si de verdad sabe de lo que está hablando.
> ...




Ha quedado claro ehhh.


----------



## Janus (25 Ene 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Talacossa calentitta, Sr. FranR ...
> 
> al principio parecía un simple fake spike por encima del 7K8... pero resulta que ha empezado a entrar Platita.
> 
> Parece que tenemos nuevo CP.... pero no donde lo esperábamos (por abajo), sino por arriba



También lo he visto claro clarinete. El SP apunta al objetivo de 1522 aprox. Ya veremos si llega. Por eso, hay que estar tranquilos y no comprar nada de volatilidad (vix y sucedáneos).

El DAX puede irse a tocar o quedarse cerca de los máximos máximos. Pero en poco tiempo se cocina el reversal. Son ya pocos los valores que tiran hacia arriba y muchos los que andan congestionados. Metales y energía en USA andan pachuchos.


----------



## Janus (25 Ene 2013)

FranR dijo:


> No estoy muy encima del Dax en estos últimos meses. Lo han dejado para "ellos". Los niveles del canal de cotización principal es muy muy amplio (al contrario que el Ibex, mirar post anterior).
> 
> La partida entre grandes operadores, y por lo tanto con un recorrido bastante importante.



Hacía mucho tiempo que no se veía un velota de 50 pipos (1250 euros por contrato) en un minuto. Por lo menos que recuerdes desde que andaba por los cincomiles .....


----------



## Janus (25 Ene 2013)

Para que después digan que no se puede vivir de lo que el resto pierde en bolsa.

Big Banker Blankfein Buys an Even Bigger Mansion

Y no está en mal sitio ni mucho menos.


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Ene 2013)

Janus dijo:


> También lo he visto claro clarinete. *El SP apunta al objetivo de 1522 aprox*. Ya veremos si llega. Por eso, hay que estar tranquilos y no comprar nada de volatilidad (vix y sucedáneos).
> 
> El DAX puede irse a tocar o quedarse cerca de los máximos máximos. Pero en poco tiempo se cocina el reversal. Son ya pocos los valores que tiran hacia arriba y muchos los que andan congestionados. Metales y energía en USA andan pachuchos.



Bien visto

En cómodos plazos y metiendo miedo

El que está reventado es el *sec. Tecnológico*. Si no hay manzanitas sanas no hay fiesta.


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Ene 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Hasta los *1520-1540* puede que puede...pero el papel es puro tizón ardiendo Muy , muy pero que muy peligroso ahora mismo.
> 
> Cualquier día pueden plantar un reversal epic.



Un refresco de un post anterior, del día 22


----------



## Janus (25 Ene 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Un refresco de un post anterior, del día 22



En 20 debería comenzar a patinar que da gusto. Si ahora le diera por corregir algo, ni caso porque puede ser un fake, los target se cumplen.


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Ene 2013)

A ver si hay sorpresa al cierre


----------



## atlanterra (25 Ene 2013)

Maxwell, Maxwell


----------



## atman (25 Ene 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Para que después digan que no se puede vivir de lo que el resto pierde en bolsa.
> 
> Big Banker Blankfein Buys an Even Bigger Mansion
> 
> Y no está en mal sitio ni mucho menos.



En primera linea de tsunami... ::

Buenas tardes a todos-todos...

Avisé que ayer para ACI... como que cuidado... pero hoy me he metido 1k@7.24 y que no pierda los 7. 

Igual ya está posteado:


Why Coal Isn?t Going Anywhere: Arch Coal Inc (ACI), American Electric Power Company, Inc. (AEP) - Insider Monkey

A MWA la espero calentita para ganarle $2.

A ver si el finde me pongo al día...


----------



## Janus (25 Ene 2013)

atlanterra dijo:


> Maxwell, Maxwell



Virgen Santa, colega. Todavía andas por ahí metido, has tenido que aguantar mucho .....


----------



## atlanterra (25 Ene 2013)

jejeje, no hay que tener prisas.


----------



## LOLO08 (25 Ene 2013)

Paso para aconsejarles que este finde manduquen mucho marisco :Baile:


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Ene 2013)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Paso para aconsejarles que este finde manduquen mucho marisco :Baile:



¿¿del mercadona??


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Ene 2013)

Por cierto

Netflix, Inc.: NASDAQ:NFLX quotes & news - Google Finance

Casi un 15% más


----------



## Janus (25 Ene 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ¿¿del mercadona??


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Ene 2013)

Trolleada en el after usano


----------



## ferro1870 (25 Ene 2013)

*Impresión sobre Bas una vez superados los 12,50*



Janus dijo:


> También lo he visto claro clarinete. El SP apunta al objetivo de 1522 aprox. Ya veremos si llega. Por eso, hay que estar tranquilos y no comprar nada de volatilidad (vix y sucedáneos).
> 
> El DAX puede irse a tocar o quedarse cerca de los máximos máximos. Pero en poco tiempo se cocina el reversal. Son ya pocos los valores que tiran hacia arriba y muchos los que andan congestionados. Metales y energía en USA andan pachuchos.



Buenas noches Janus. Al hilo de tu opinión sobre las energéticas y metales, que opinión te merece Bas, ahora que ha superado los 12,50 y como ves las carboneras para esperarlas por debajo de sus soportes con miras al largo plazo.
Muchas gracias por tus comentarios que siempre valoro.


----------



## Janus (25 Ene 2013)

ferro1870 dijo:


> Buenas noches Janus. Al hilo de tu opinión sobre las energéticas y metales, que opinión te merece Bas, ahora que ha superado los 12,50 y como ves las carboneras para esperarlas por debajo de sus soportes con miras al largo plazo.
> Muchas gracias por tus comentarios que siempre valoro.



Basic Energy Services está en zonas de resistencias y en una visión de largo plazo podría, por qué no, volver a bajar sobre los 10 - 11 dolares. También puede pasar que se fuge ahora pero sería mejor que "hiciese" más tiempo en el suelo.

El sector energético tirará hacia arriba sobre todo el usano porque están empezando a tener más producción propia (están desarmando multitud de procesos ahora deslocalizados). En el caso concreto de BAS se une que cada vez se extrae oil&gas en suelo usano y eso genera mayor demanda de servicios comercializados por empresas como Basic Energy Services.

Respecto al carbón, el precio del gas natural sigue hacia arriba y ahí es donde está su punto de optimismo, además de que los chinos están produciendo más "industria" por lo que necesitan importar más carbón para que sus factorías y acerías sigan a todo trapo.

Sin duda son sectores ganadores. El carbón tiene más riesgo pero ahí es donde está el reward. Ahora mismo hay que estar prudentes en ANR y ACI.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Ene 2013)

Ahí lo dejo..... ::







Mañana otro :XX:


Corregido chicarrerus->chicharrerus


----------



## bertok (25 Ene 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ahí lo dejo..... ::
> 
> 
> 
> ...



qué jrande ::


----------



## ponzi (26 Ene 2013)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Paso para aconsejarles que este finde manduquen mucho marisco :Baile:



Me uno a la solicitud.Os dejo la receta de Arguiñano para que os prepareis un rico rodaballo 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bTyvPPrh9Ks&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Janus (26 Ene 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ahí lo dejo..... ::
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Aunque te ha faltado el mítico "ojos antes que cerebro" ..... eres ....


----------



## gamba (26 Ene 2013)

Una lectura para el fin de semana, FT analizando la castuzo's way of business de Botín, imprescindible cuando dicen que mantiene el dividendo por sus cojones.

Emilio&rsquo;s perfect storm - FT.com


----------



## ponzi (26 Ene 2013)

gamba dijo:


> Una lectura para el fin de semana, FT analizando la castuzo's way of business de Botín, imprescindible cuando dicen que mantiene el dividendo por sus cojones.
> 
> Emilio’s perfect storm - FT.com




Ha emitido 2000 mill de acciones en tan solo 3/4 años y 4000 mill desde 2005/2006

http://www.bolsamadrid.es/esp/aspx/Empresas/FichaValor.aspx?ISIN=ES0113900J37&ClvEmis=13900


Si el dividendo no fuese en papel de donde sacaria los mas de 6000 mill que tendria que abonar?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Ene 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Aunque te ha faltado el mítico "ojos antes que cerebro" ..... eres ....
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Imperdonable!!!!!!! ::


----------



## sr.anus (26 Ene 2013)

Si nadie lo impide el lunes con todo lo gordo en ebro foods, tengo una cabezonada


----------



## ponzi (26 Ene 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Me uno a la solicitud.Os dejo la receta de Arguiñano para que os prepareis un rico rodaballo
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bTyvPPrh9Ks&feature=youtube_gdata_player



Acabo de encontrar una aplicacion para sacarle el maximo partido al pescado pescanova  "Que cocino hoy"


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Ene 2013)

chicharrero no un chicarrero


----------



## pollastre (26 Ene 2013)

Entonces, me se va a vení Ud. a Seville Sity ?

seriously ?





Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> chicharrero no un chicarrero


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Ene 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Entonces, me se va a vení Ud. a Seville Sity ?
> 
> seriously ?



Mi no entiende......


----------



## pollastre (26 Ene 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Mi no entiende......




Que si tú ir a Seville Sity,

yo darte curso de trading mediante dobles techos y suelos para pagarte el billete de autobús ::::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Ene 2013)

Usté lo que quieres es que le haga si GT-ficha....

Dos opciones:

a) Ha leido post por encima y escucha campanas y no sabe de donde vienen.
b) Está usted como las maracas de Machín,


----------



## ghkghk (26 Ene 2013)

sr.anus dijo:


> Si nadie lo impide el lunes con todo lo gordo en ebro foods, tengo una cabezonada



No me toques las palmas que me conozco...

Enviado desde mi GT-I8160 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Janus (26 Ene 2013)

Los medios de comunicación están superoptimistas. Todo son mensajes positivos y coincide que la bolsa ha subido mucho en los últimos 8 meses aproximadamente. Escenario perfecto para un gran zas en la boca.

Sigo diciendo que muchos canarios en la mina están cantando un anticipo de caídas en breve.


----------



## egarenc (26 Ene 2013)

sr.anus dijo:


> Si nadie lo impide el lunes con todo lo gordo en ebro foods, tengo una cabezonada



que conste que soy un novato, pero es que mirando el gráfico no veo nada que me indique que deba girar, más allá del soporte que todavía debe alcanzar...pero vamos, que chapeau si su cabezoneria se materializa.


----------



## sr.anus (26 Ene 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> que conste que soy un novato, pero es que mirando el gráfico no veo nada que me indique que deba girar, más allá del soporte que todavía debe alcanzar...pero vamos, que chapeau si su cabezoneria se materializa.



Por eso es una cabezaonada, a mi favor solo juega que, viendolo en diario, creo que se va apoyar en la MM50, y a la vez en la parte inferior de la bollinger. Y que aunque se haya ido desangrando poco a poco desde enero el volumen vendedor, viendolo en semanal, ha ido menguando. Yo soy mas novato que usted! Seguro!


----------



## bertok (26 Ene 2013)

Comprad, que se acaban 8:

Esto va p'arriba

[YOUTUBE]RzHyeMaHm2s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## egarenc (26 Ene 2013)

sr.anus dijo:


> Por eso es una cabezaonada, a mi favor solo juega que, viendolo en diario, creo que se va apoyar en la MM50, y a la vez en la parte inferior de la bollinger. Y que aunque se haya ido desangrando poco a poco desde enero el volumen vendedor, viendolo en semanal, ha ido menguando. Yo soy mas novato que usted! Seguro!



no se crea, hasta agosto 2012 para mi una vela era lo que se soplaba en un cumpleaños. Cuando entreba por error a este hilo no me entereaba de nada y pensaba que era un poco friki (con perdón jeje). Ahora es al primer hilo al que entro cuando visito burbuja y estoy impresionado con el nivel del personal. Suerte con Ebro.


----------



## ponzi (26 Ene 2013)

sr.anus dijo:


> Si nadie lo impide el lunes con todo lo gordo en ebro foods, tengo una cabezonada



Es una empresa que siempre me ha gustado este verano por poco compro. Tienes que plantearte cuales son tus objetivos por arriba,personalmente a estos precios no entraria pero si estaria dentro tampoco venderia.


----------



## bertok (26 Ene 2013)

Off topic

[YOUTUBE]akIFcIqFmIs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## FranR (26 Ene 2013)

&lsquo;FT&rsquo; coloca a Botín ante su &ldquo;tormenta perfecta&rdquo; - elConfidencial.com

"Tres son los motivos que podrían desencadenar la temida “tormenta perfecta” en la hasta ahora rocosa nave del Santander:

- *La amenaza regulatoria.* A juicio de los analistas de Barclays, el futuro regulador bancario europeo no será tan benévolo como ha venido siendo el Banco de España, por lo que Santander podría tener que llenar *un nuevo ‘agujero’ de 18.000 millones de euros.*

- *Un deterioro aún mayor de la economía española*. El rotativo recuerda que en el último año, en lugar de reducir su exposición a deuda soberana, Santander ha aumentado su compra de bonos presionado para ayudar al país. Cualquier forma de ‘default’ convertiría el resto de problemas del banco en insignificantes, ya que *“si España cae, el Santander cae”.*

- La cuestión sucesoria. Acaso el tema más espinoso de cuantos se ciernen sobre el futuro del banco y que “para frustración de los inversores”, Botín se niega a afrontar por el momento. Con Alfredo Sáenz apuntando a la jubilación, los hermanos Rodríguez Inciarte tampoco convencen (Matías por edad y Juan por ser demasiado ‘agresivo’) mientras que Horta-Osorio prefirió irse a Lloyds. La única opción restante es su hija Ana Patricia, pero existen muchas dudas sobre su capacidad para asumir un puesto tan exigente."



Pirata: Psssss sígale la corriente.... 

QUE SI ABUELO QUE SI!!!!! ::

P.D. lo mismo está repetido, pero bueno me perdonarán...


----------



## Adriangtir (26 Ene 2013)

JoBenes, siento no poder leerles tanto como quisiera.

Tuve la oportunidad de ampliar mi imperio y me líe la manta a la cabeza, ahora mismo dispongo de 3 empresas reales (y algunos papeles con mayor o menor valor en este vicio que ocupa en el hilo):
Empresa de potenciación de vehículos
Asesoría
y por último: Bar

Si, me he rendido al negocio de cualquier español de pro, creo que mejorandolo, pero aún así me he tenido que rendir a sus píes. Gracias a la crisis inmobiliaria encontré un local que me interesaba en el lodazal sur (Alcorcón para más señas) y he montado lo que será el primero, de lo que espero sea, una prospera empresa.

Espero que alguno se alegre por mi y si alguien se acuerda cuando pase por alcorcón que avise, le pasaré indicaciones para una cervecita fresca y económica.

Por cierto, me alegro de que nuestros leoncios sigan en "racha"... sigue impresionandome...


----------



## tarrito (26 Ene 2013)

pos clarooo que me (nos espero!) alegro por ustek!!! :Aplauso:


----------



## bertok (26 Ene 2013)

Adriangtir dijo:


> JoBenes, siento no poder leerles tanto como quisiera.
> 
> Tuve la oportunidad de ampliar mi imperio y me líe la manta a la cabeza, ahora mismo dispongo de 3 empresas reales (y algunos papeles con mayor o menor valor en este vicio que ocupa en el hilo):
> Empresa de potenciación de vehículos
> ...



Enhorabuena, suerte y mapunto.


----------



## ponzi (26 Ene 2013)

Adriangtir dijo:


> JoBenes, siento no poder leerles tanto como quisiera.
> 
> Tuve la oportunidad de ampliar mi imperio y me líe la manta a la cabeza, ahora mismo dispongo de 3 empresas reales (y algunos papeles con mayor o menor valor en este vicio que ocupa en el hilo):
> Empresa de potenciación de vehículos
> ...



Hombre felicidades.Si no recuerdo mal tenias una buena cartera y si la has mantenido habras cosechado buenos frutos.Por cierto los caracoles de amadeo estaban tremendos


----------



## sr.anus (26 Ene 2013)

yo lo unico que veo que este tema se esta llenando de fc.ros me suenan dos nicks al menos y sospecho de varios. Me estoy volviendo paranoico


----------



## juanfer (26 Ene 2013)

Adriangtir dijo:


> JoBenes, siento no poder leerles tanto como quisiera.
> 
> Tuve la oportunidad de ampliar mi imperio y me líe la manta a la cabeza, ahora mismo dispongo de 3 empresas reales (y algunos papeles con mayor o menor valor en este vicio que ocupa en el hilo):
> *Empresa de potenciación de vehículos*
> ...




Me alegro de que le vaya bien, es raro ver que se abren nuevos negocios, parace que cunde el pesimismo empresarial.

Una pregunta, con perdon por el antiforocoches que hay en el hilo.

¿Al modificar la centralita para poteciar el coche se puede conseguir que gaste menos, al modificar el mapa de inyección?

A mi me interesaría reducir el consumo del mi vehiculo, un common rail turbo diesel, lo de la potencia me da igual.


----------



## TenienteDan (26 Ene 2013)

sr.anus dijo:


> yo lo unico que veo que este tema se esta llenando de fc.ros me suenan dos nicks al menos y sospecho de varios. Me estoy volviendo paranoico



No se preocupe por su estado mental que no esta paranoico. 

Pero de todas formas, a mi juicio, la creme de la creme de este hilo no está en el de allí y viceversa . Por eso no esta mal pasarse por ambos.


Quedada burbujarra en en nuevo bar de Adriangtir!!!! Enhorabuena y ánimo.


----------



## bertok (26 Ene 2013)

::::::

[YOUTUBE]fN_KXg3BsxM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## sr.anus (26 Ene 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Me alegro de que le vaya bien, es raro ver que se abren nuevos negocios, parace que cunde el pesimismo empresarial.
> 
> Una pregunta, con perdon por el *antiforocoches* que hay en el hilo.
> 
> ...




Si es por mi, no es antifc sino sorpresa, solo cuando he tenido los dos foros abiertos a la vez, he empezado a ver avatares, nicks y me he vuelto medio paranoico


----------



## TenienteDan (26 Ene 2013)

bertok dijo:


> ::::::VIDEO



Se puede saber que anda buscando en Youtube para que le salga eso??

XD


----------



## juanfer (26 Ene 2013)

sr.anus dijo:


> Si es por mi, no es antifc sino sorpresa, solo cuando he tenido los dos foros abiertos a la vez, he empezado a ver avatares, nicks y me he vuelto medio paranoico



No es por usted, es broma. Lo de los multinick, solo le veo la pena por si recibes un baneo, yo no lo veo problematico. La idea del foro es aportar conocimiento y/o experiencias. Me da igual que sea por multinick. En Forocoches ya no admiten nuevos usuarios, incluso venden invitaciones para registrarse, con lo que los multinicks podran revender mas invitaciones, es la única ventaja.


----------



## vmmp29 (26 Ene 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Los medios de comunicación están superoptimistas. Todo son mensajes positivos y coincide que la bolsa ha subido mucho en los últimos 8 meses aproximadamente. Escenario perfecto para un gran zas en la boca.
> 
> Sigo diciendo que muchos canarios en la mina están cantando un anticipo de caídas en breve.



SP en muy verde, VIX verde

posible fake

but first, 1520-1525


----------



## Defcon (26 Ene 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> SP en muy verde, VIX verde
> 
> posible fake
> 
> but first, 1520-1525



Que yo sepa es sabado..


----------



## egarenc (26 Ene 2013)

Algún fundamentalista me podría dar su visión de la CAC Alstom? gracias!


----------



## atman (27 Ene 2013)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> COMO maese vaya al concesionario con la parienta, le pasará que entrará a por un RS7 y saldrá con un (Q5 o un A4 allroad) + un A1.
> 
> Un caso parecido me contaron. La mujer encantada, encima habían ahorrado dinero, y el pobre hombre no sabía ni lo que había pasado dentro del concesionario.
> ...




Un amigo tenía un merchi C32AMG algo añoso... su plan era pasárselo a la mujer y disfrutar de su crisis de los taitantos con un Jaguar XKR...

y acabó con un XF, un Mini para la doña y una parcela de garaje extra...


----------



## pollastre (27 Ene 2013)

atman dijo:


> y disfrutar de su crisis de los taitantos con un Jaguar *XKR*...




Dicen de él que sorprende; que no es la vacaburra británica que cabría esperar, que pirula en serio, vamos.


----------



## ponzi (27 Ene 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> Algún fundamentalista me podría dar su visión de la CAC Alstom? gracias!




Por 10000 mill creo que hay mejores opciones.Tengo que mirarla mejor pero a priori la caida de su cash flow de operaciones no me gusta nada.


https://www.unience.com/product/PAR/ALO/financials


----------



## atman (27 Ene 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Dicen de él que sorprende; que no es la vacaburra británica que cabría esperar, que pirula en serio, vamos.



Mi amigo había tenido la oportunidad de probarlo y no se le caía de la boca... pero ya le digo que se quedó con las ganas... :XX:


----------



## ponzi (27 Ene 2013)

Podcast sobre la crisis de chile.


http://www.ivoox.com/economia-direc...a-a-gonzalo-lira-audios-mp3_rf_1234537_1.html


----------



## bertok (27 Ene 2013)

*La hegemonía del dólar
*
Guerra de divisas, hegemonía monetaria, competitividad. ¿Estamos entendiendo el panorama geopolítico completo de lo que sucede con las divisas y los bancos centrales? ¿Entendemos las estrategias de cada país y sus implicaciones? Exploremos el significado integral de los movimientos en el mercado de divisas.

Algo se habla de la hegemonía del dólar. ¿En qué consiste esa hegemonía? La idea de tener la moneda de uso mundial era en efecto la idea de poder controlar la política monetaria del resto del mundo, y así ejercer un control y dominio de los demás países del mundo. Por muchos años la receta pareció funcionar, pero en la actualidad vemos que eso no es posible. ¿Por qué sucede esto? ¿Se caerá el dólar o seguiremos viendo al dólar para rato? Al comprender el cuadro completo de la política y su vinculación con la política monetaria, comprenderemos lo que significa.

Es que ya no basta ver el tema de deuda y déficit contra PIB para ver lo que viene en materia cambiaria. El intervencionismo geopolítico tiene una enorme influencia, el cuadro es mucho más grande de lo que solíamos ver. Antes mirábamos el árbol, hoy vamos a tratar de ver el bosque completo.

La deseabilidad y las sanciones


Se decía que el dólar era una moneda fuerte, pero en realidad era solamente una moneda cara, era cara porque era deseable. Esa deseabilidad permitía se todo el mundo la usara, y la única amenaza para la hegemonía del dólar era aquello que amenazara su deseabilidad. La deseabilidad permitía empujarle una crisis a los países a los que se les impusiera sanciones económicas. 

Tal es el caso de Irán, donde se le corta el suministro de dólares y eso empuja una devaluación de la moneda nacional, que en teoría empujaría una hiperinflación. La hiperinflación viene cuando hay demasiado dinero compitiendo por escasos productos, en este caso, exceso de moneda nacional. Al devaluarse la moneda local en mercados abiertos, los insumos que se compren en dólares se encarecen ante la dificultad, no de comprar los bienes, sino de comprar las divisas para comprarlos. Los bandazos de precios deberían causar un repudio general ante el alza del costo de la vida y la desestabilización del régimen. Y así es como funciona la hegemonía del dólar como instrumento político.

It’s worth taking a closer peek at what’s been happening lately in Iran, where U.S. sanctions are biting down and inflicting a vicious bout of hyperinflation on the country. This is obviously a foreign policy story—and, for those who live in Iran, an absolutely miserable situation. But it’s an economic policy story as well. Since 2010, the United States has been steadily tightening sanctions on Iran. A good chunk of Iran’s $110 billion foreign exchange reserves is locked up in offshore accounts that are now frozen. Overseas banks have been barred from doing business with Iran’s central bank. And Iran is having trouble selling its oil abroad. Add it all up, and those sanctions have restricted the supply of dollars and other foreign currency reaching Iran. - Hyperinflation finally arrives… in Iran

Sin embargo, la caída de la moneda no se ha traducido en hiperinflación. Parece que las medidas no han funcionado, porque internamente el gobierno iraní parece mantener un tipo de cambio estable para los productores, sin mercados abiertos y con una reserva de dólares, lo que le permite subsidiar bienes críticos para la economía y la población, y buscar maneras de trasladar el problema a los ricos. El control sobre la población se incrementa, y las sanciones parecen fortalecerle, en lugar de debilitarle.

Meanwhile, the Iranian regime is using the current sanctions imposed against it by the West as a weapon to weaken its own fiercest domestic threat – the educated, relatively pro-Western Iranian constituency that comprises the middle class. In this way, the economic warfare the West has waged against Iran to weaken the regime is actually amplifying the regime's control. This chart has led many observers to confuse Iran's current situation with hyperinflation. The fact is, though, that U.S. dollars aren't really an essential medium of exchange in the Iranian economy, and Iran still maintains control over the official exchange rate – closer to 12,000 rials per dollar – which dictates most day-to-day transactions. Dr. Djavad Salehi-Isfahani, a Virginia Tech economist and Brookings Institution fellow whose expertise is the Middle East, told Business Insider that "what the [Iranian] government is trying to do is make sure the targeting of sanctions goes to the rich, so that Iran's middle class – not the lower class – becomes the victim of Western sanctions." - THERE IS NO HYPERINFLATION IN IRAN–The Real Story Is Much More Interesting

Si bien ha habido fuerte inflación, no parece haber llegado a hiperinflación. Y el problema de hacer que se devalúe la moneda iraní es que eso vuelve la economía de ese país más competitiva en el largo plazo. Cuando haya pasado la tormenta y las aguas vuelvan a la calma, probablemente Irán será más atractivo para invertir que los EUA. Es que al abaratar la moneda local, se devalúa todo dentro de esa economía, lo cual hace más barato y atractivo instalarse y operar en ese país, porque los costos serán muy bajos una vez traducidos a dólares. ¡¡Estan construyendo un Irán más competitivo!! ¡¡Una segunda China!!

Como se puede apreciar, en realidad el ataque monetario de la sanción en realidad lo que crea es un desequilibrio que termina siendo desfavorable para EUA a la larga. La hegemonía del dólar esencialmente consistía en crear desequilibrios de mercado que afecten a terceros, sin que los efectos reboten de vuelta. Dicho de otra forma, se trataba de crear burbujas, aprovechando una posición de asimetría de poder, una posición monopólica, donde la política de trasladar los problemas propios a otros resultaba la opción más cómoda.

La política de exportar problemas


Anterior a la globalización, en realidad la economía mundial era un conjunto de mercados locales, nodos geogfráficamente aislados, unidos exclusivamente por una moneda mundial, el dólar, con alta desabilidad y por ende era más factible usar ese enlace único como medida para crear una crisis y desestabilizar regímenes usando el dinero, a partir de sanciones económicas. La Reserva Federal (FED) era la Meca de la política monetaria global. Debido a la naturaleza semiprivada de la FED, a veces se le hace parecer como privada y a veces como parte del gobierno. En mi post La FED y el mercado de bonos se explica su conformación. Legalmente es un ente privado, pero en la operativa cotidiana termina siendo un ente público alineado con las políticas del gobierno.

John Connally dijo en 1971 "es nuestro dólar, pero el problema es de ustedes". A pesar de la aparente arrogancia, en realidad estaba diciendo una verdad acerca de la naturaleza de la hegemonía del dólar, la aparente capacidad de exportar los problemas sin que reboten de vuelta.

BAHRAIN — “It’s our currency and your problem,” U.S. Treasury Secretary John Connally famously said of the dollar in 1971. More than 40 years later, China is doing something about it. Fed up with what it sees as Washington’s malign neglect of the dollar, China is busily promoting the cross-border use of its own currency, the yuan, also known as the renminbi, in trade and investment. - China mounts challenge to dollar’s hegemony

De este modo la economía de EUA se convirtió en una economía que producía (imprimía) dinero y el resto de países tendría que producir commodities. Es decir, EUA imprime, gasta y aumenta el poder adquisitivo, y los países productores trabajan y reciben inflación que aumenta el poder del dólar. Es más fácil imprimir dinero en papel o digital que producir commodities. Al producir commodities, el dinero se iba a los países productores y estos países son los que se inundaban de liquidez y venía la inflacion, de modo que exportaban el problema de la inflación al país productor. 

Los ricos sólo tenían que instalarse como exportadores en países productores para captar el dinero, pagar poco a sus trabajadores y comprar cuanto podían en países pobres, y disfrutar del dinero traido de vuelta a EUA. Los ricos no gastan todo lo que tienen, porque lo acumulan y guardan en lugar de gastarlo, de modo que no se observaría una inflación masiva en productos de lujo, ni una inflación en EUA, a pesar de que la FED imprimía dinero más rápido de lo que crecía la producción mundial.

Cuando se crea la Unión Europea (UE) y se instaura el euro y el Banco central Europeo (BCE), se diseña usando la misma política, y por eso en los lineamientos del BCE está el control de la inflación. 

While this system, known collectively as “dollar hegemony,” has endured with few disruptions since the end of World War II, the recent emergence of the euro as a seemingly strong and stable international alternative, as well as the unprecedented growth of the Chinese economy, have led to calls for the end of this system. - Future of Dollar Hegemony. Hardvard review.

Como los trabajadores de países productores son muy baratos, para evitar que los productos importados compitan con los locales dentro de EUA o la UE, se acudía al subsidio, y así Europa y EUA subsidiaban productos agrícolas e impedían el ingreso de productos usando excusas y artilugios rebuscados (algo que va contra el libre comercio que la OMC dice defender). Así es como Argentina ha tenido problemas para exportar a los EUA y Costa Rica tuvo muchos problemas para exportar banano. Los subsidios se sostenían porque antes cobraban más impuestos a los ricos, y por eso alcanzaba el dinero, pero en tiempos de Reagan prevaleció la ideología de bajar impuestos, lo que lleva a la única ruta del déficit y la deuda.

Inflación o desempleo


En economía existe algo llamado la curva de Phillips, cuya derivación macroeconómica conduce a pensar en El horrible dilema: Inflación o desempleo. A partir de ello, al exportar inflación, según la curva de Phillips, debería exportarse también el empleo. ¿Por qué esto no sucedía? Los Chicago Boys y Milton Friedman cuestionaban la curva de Phillips y apuntaban como falso lo indicado por esta curva. Sin embargo, estudios posteriores (Véase PDF: Traditional versus New Keynesian Phillips Curves) apuntan a que el efecto no es inmediato, sino acumulativo en el tiempo, un efecto de retardo entre causa y efecto, de modo que en un instante dado los datos no se van a ajustar a la curva. 

Este retardo se alargaba en virtud de la posición monopólica y dominante de los EUA sobre los mercados-nodo aislados en el mundo. El monopolio permitía generar todas las asimetrías económicas posibles, todos los desequilibrios de mercado en los mercados-nodo en una relación de uno a uno, sin que recibieran de vuelta el efecto, pero en realidad lo que estaban creando era una burbuja, donde los efectos acumulados esperaban para reventar. George Soros ubica el inicio de la burbuja en los años 1980 (Anatomy of a Crisis), pero si consideramos los desequilibrios de mercado que resultan de la intervención de mercados bajo la política hegemónica, es muy probable que la burbuja del dólar empezara mucho antes, aunque claro, la administración Reagan empujó una aceleración de la burbuja.

Durante la crisis de 2008, en CNN en Español, un comentarista dijo que si a EUA le iba mal, a Latinoamérica le iría peor. Las cosas no sucedieron así, pues ya la política de exportar los problemas no era posible. Con el fin de la guerra fría, la globalización y apertura se rompe la posición de monopolio, y así las empresas multinacionales podrían instalarse donde quisieran en el mundo, y eso hizo que los desequilibrios en el mercado laboral sufrieran una corrección. En lugar de inmigrantes, los empleos irían donde los trabajadores baratos, pues no sólo los trabajadores eran baratos en términos de costos, sino que también el país entero tenía esas ventajas tras sufrir años de destrucción de poder adquisitivo. El salario de un americano podía pagar el de 15 chinos, y el de unos 5 a 10 latinoamericanos. Por eso es que ya para 2006 los salarios en EUA no subían al mismo ritmo del aumento de la productividad, porque la corrección venía dándose.

Ron Paul ya lo había apuntado en 2006:

A hundred years ago it was called “dollar diplomacy.” After World War II, and especially after the fall of the Soviet Union in 1989, that policy evolved into “dollar hegemony.” But after all these many years of great success, our dollar dominance is coming to an end. - The End of Dollar Hegemony. Ron Paul.

Globalización y apertura


La ideología de globalización y apertura vino de EUA, y con la posición hegemónica, países como China no tuvieron más remedio que abrir sus mercados (La guerra EUA vs China, propuesta por Krugman). Con su posición hegemónica, echar abajo la deseabilidad del dólar o reexportar problemas de vuelta a EUA era castigado con la muerte, tal y como lo describe los casos de Gadafi y Saddam Hussein quienes pagaron con su vida su oposición a dicha hegemonía (Cólera en Libia y la siembra de la democracia por parte de los ricos). Irónicamente grupos como la gran federación sindical americana AFL-CIO se oponían a la globalización, y de alguna manera estaban oponiéndose a la corrección económica del mercado laboral en EUA, pero estaban en lucha contra los poderes hegemónicos del dólar y los ideólogos (think tanks) y finalmente perdieron la batalla.

Large federations like the AFL-CIO are particularly concerned with globalization and its impact, particularly on American workers who have fallen behind economically in recent years. They will use strikes and jurisdictional lobbying to protest unfair treatment, unequal pay, and unacceptable labor conditions. - What Does AFL-CIO Stand For?

No es que la globalización y apertura causaran la corrección, pero sin duda la facilitaron, igual que las medidas desregulatorias de la banca y las medidas de premio a los banqueros fracasados facilitaron el hundimiento de la economía de los EUA. Como los seguidores de la hegemonía del dólar y los think tanks que les asesoraron se negaban a aceptar su fracaso, decidieron culpar a otros, alegando que es China el que "manipula" su moneda. Sin embargo, esa teoría ha sido apropiadamente refutada en Stanford.

Americans often blame China for their current economic woes, including large trade deficits and slow job growth, and believe China manipulates exchange rates to keep its currency artificially low. Edward Lazear, the former U.S. Council of Economic Advisors chairman, disproved this theory earlier this week. Lazear wrote in a Wall Street Journal article that the U.S. trade deficit with China results from a trade imbalance, in which Chinese exports to the United States increased at a rate of 18.2% between 2005 and 2008. During this time, the Renminbi appreciated nearly 2.1% against the dollar.Lazear, a professor at Stanford University in California, claimed that a drop-off in Chinese exports took place between 2008 and 2010, after the financial crisis, at a time when the exchange rate between the two countries' currencies remained stable. He also believed that the growing trade volume between China and other countries have stimulated an increase in its economic aggregate, making China a hub for import and export activities. Therefore, China's exchange rate policy is not the principal driving force in raising export volumes. The United States should examine its own weak domestic economic policies and stop faulting the Renminbi, stressed Lazear. - American economist refutes Renminbi manipulation

Y aunque el profesor de Stanford no hubiese dicho nada, si el yuan chino se revalúa, los empleos seguro se irían a otros países de Asia y no de vuelta a EUA.

Con la impresión de dinero de los QE por parte de la FED, se hunde un poco el dólar, porque ya empiezan a ver que el dólar estaba sobrevaluado. Esta movida de la FED ha empujado el yen hacia arriba, y ahora el primer ministro japonés Abe, empuja para hacer un QE en Japón, imprimir dinero para estimular la economía y normalizar las cosas un poco. Esto por supuesto causa furia en Europa, Rusia y EUA, porque los ricos al ver caer el euro y el dólar, se refugiaban en el yen, y la política de Abe les quita ese refugio, por lo cual en la retórica ahora el "manipulador" es Japón.

“The criticism that the government is manipulating the currency rate is completely off the mark,” Aso told a regular press briefing. His comments were the latest in a simmering row over Japan’s currency, with critics saying Tokyo’s pressure on the central bank for aggressive policy action amounted to meddling that could spark a global currency war. On Tuesday, the Bank of Japan (BOJ) announced an open-ended easing plan and a 2% inflation target to stoke growth, a move widely seen as bowing to political pressure. Under heavy pressure at home, Japanese authorities have intervened in currency markets in recent years to temper the unit’s rise, with little success and stoking criticism abroad. Other critics of the latest move include the head of the U.S. Federal Reserve Bank of St Louis, a Russian central banker who warned over a global currency war, and Jens Weidmann, the head of Germany’s Bundesbank. - Yen manipulation claims completely off the mark: Aso

¿El fin de la hegemonía?


El problema que hoy tiene EUA es que no quiere desempleo ni quiere inflación, y para efectuar la corrección económica completa los problemas exportados deben ser importados de vuelta, algo que tampoco quiere. Quiere tener hegemonía monetaria, pero no quiere los problemas de competitividad y desempleo que conlleva, ni tampoco quieren cobrarle más a los ricos. Y es que la corrección no es pequeña, pues para que ocurra, los pobres del mundo tendrían que ganar salarios americanos (y por supuesto los ricos tendrían que pagar), o de lo contrario serán los americanos los que tengan que ganar como pobres.

Esencialmente el dólar tiene dos caminos: Subir o bajar. Las subidas o bajadas son relativas respecto de las demás monedas. Esto significa que si el dólar sube, en realidad lo que estaría sucediendo es que está cayendo más lento que las demás, y a la vista de la gente, se revalúa.

Revaluación de la moneda
"Hegemonía"

Devaluación de la moneda
Competitividad
Reduce la inflación. Efecto de acumulación de inflación para la corrección.
Aumento de poder adquisitivo de la moneda.
Preserva el valor de los activos. Más atractivo para la especulación e inversiones de corto plazo que empujan burbujas.
Los costos de producción son mayores (trabajadores, y otros costos de la operación).
Exporta inflación y empleo (exporta problemas).
Moneda más deseable. Sube posiciones para ser candidata a ser moneda de reserva mundial.
Atrae empleo en el largo plazo pero aumenta el costo de la vida. La corrección podría traer una inflación mucho menor y alivio frente a la inflación.
Pérdida de poder adquisitivo de la moneda.
Promueve las exportaciones. Más atractivo para invertir en economía real y largo plazo.
Los costos de producir son menores.
Importa inflación y empleo (importa problemas).
Moneda menos deseable.


Como se puede ver, en realidad sólo hay dos caminos, revaluar o devaluar. Para los especuladores la revaluación es mejor. Para los seguidores de la ideología de la hegemonía del dólar, lo mejor es la idea de que el dólar se revalúa respecto de otras monedas, que siga siendo la más deseable.

De esta manera, cada vez que en la FED hacían un QE (imprimían dólares), el efecto lógico era la devaluación del dólar respecto de otras monedas. Y cada vez que había un QE, la prensa anglosajona atizaba con una campaña intensa de "hay crisis en Europa" para hacer caer el euro y mantener la hegemonía. Como la campaña no iba dirigida a Japón también, el yen se revaluaba y servía como refugio para especuladores. Y ahora que Abe empieza con su política de Abenomics, a imprimir dinero para devaluar el yen, se le acusa de "manipulador de la moneda" por hacer el Banco de Japón (BoJ) un QE para devaluar el yen. Y a China también se le acusó de ser "manipulador de la moneda" por un yuan que hacía muy competitivo a China, aunque ya sabemos que el manipulador es otro. A Rusia también se le ha criticado por hacer QE (Analysis: Russian-style quantitative easing may sow trouble).

Entonces, ¿hacer QE es ser manipulador de la moneda? ¿Entonces es la FED un manipulador de la moneda también? ¿Acaso fue el Bank of England (BoE) un manipulador de la moneda en 2011 (Bank of England injects further £75bn into economy)? En realidad resulta claro que el discurso periodístico anglosajón es inconsistente, porque a unos sí les deja hacer QE y a otros no, y eso incluye al poco competitivo Japón y a la muy competitiva China. Resulta que en 2012 el BoE descarta hacer más QE (Bank of England refrains from further QE stimulus). ¿Será que ha renunciado a ser competitivo? Con el Abenomics está claro que Japón busca ser más competitivo.

La política del dólar ha sido también muy inconsistente. Primero hacen el QE para devaluar el dólar y ser competitivos, lo que hace menos deseable el dólar, y luego borran eso hundiendo al euro con la campaña mediática de mentiras sobre los PIIGS, lo cual trae una revaluación del dólar respecto del euro, para hacerlo más deseable. Entonces ¿de que se trata la guerra de divisas? ¿Se trata de ser más hegemónico o se trata de ser más competitivo? Realmente parece que tratan de hacer ambas cosas, y por hacer una cosa y luego deshacerla, en realidad no logran ninguna de las dos. Absurdo.

Con lo que hemos visto, se entiende que a Irán le hicieron más competitivo. ¿Fue en realidad un ataque? Saddam Hussein al pasarse al euro habría ayudado a EUA a ser más competitivo. El Mercosur y China al evitar el uso del dólar para el comercio mutuo, si bien querían evitar inestabilidad cambiaria del dólar, al renunciar al dólar le ayudan a EUA a ser más competitivo y a que los QE sean más pequeños.

Entendemos que EUA por querer ser hegemónico tiene un faltante de competitividad que resulta de un desequilibrio de mercados que ocupa una devaluación del dólar para equiparar su deseabilidad con la prosperidad económica del país. Y cabe anotar que al hablar de prosperidad no me refiero a PIB, que es un indicador sesgado y manipulable, me refiero a una sociedad donde abunda el empleo. Recordemos que el empleo es el mecanismo de distribución de riqueza del capitalismo.

Entendemos que en la guerra por la hegemonía, el dólar, euro y yen están en la cima de la hegemonía, pero están pésimos en competitividad. Como la hegemonía es el resultado de un desequilibrio monetario, el poder monetario termina siendo como un préstamo, que acumula los intereses de la corrección, y trae miseria a la población.

Al final todo se reduce a ver si lo que quieren es competitividad o hegemonía. ¿Qué prefiere la UE? ¿Qué prefiere EUA? ¿Qué prefiere Japón? ¿Qué prefiere Reino Unido? Una "guerra de divisas" esencialmente sería una pelea sólamente si todos quieren ir en la misma dirección, y hay tres direcciones: Revaluar, devaluar, o seguir sin cambios. Cada dirección tiene sus problemas, principalmente si lo que hay es una deficiencia de competitividad, y tanto la UE, como EUA, Reino Unido y Japón, tienen un problema de competitividad.

Lo que pasa es que el camino de la competitividad es un ajuste desfavorable políticamente y que destruye la hegemonía. A nadie le gusta abdicar al trono, especialmente si eso implica un ajuste económico duro. Los países del Mercosur y China han escogido el camino de la competitividad. Otros países han preferido permanecer en un nivel medio, sin mucha hegemonía y sin demasiada competitividad.

La "solución mágica" española


La "solución mágica" de algunos ideólogos municipales improvisadores, ha sido no devaluar la moneda, sino devaluar a los trabajadores, bajándoles el salario, pensando que eso es "competitividad" (La demagogia de los salarios competitivos españoles). Pero olvidan que el costo de una empresa no es únicamente salarios. Los costos de producción se dividen en:

Costos directos. Incluye pero no se limita a materia prima y salarios.
Costos indirectos (energía, agua, gastos administrativos, etc). 
La pobrísima dizque-solución de devaluar salarios omite el hecho de que el problema es monetario y no de rubros específicos, y eso involucra no sólo un problema de competitividad de salarios, sino de competitividad de todos los costos en el país (directos e indirectos). Para ser competitivo hay que devaluar todo por medio de la devaluación de la moneda. 

Esta "solución mágica" se aplicó en España y Grecia. En España, donde los trabajadores ya son en extremo baratos, tienen la energía más cara de Europa y eso hace que España siga sin ser competitiva, porque no le quieren pedir sacrificio ni devaluar las ganancias de las empresas de energía. Un país no es competitivo sólo por tener trabajadores baratos. Como España es parte de la UE, las medidas de devaluación de trabajadores tienen el mismo efecto que devaluar a los trabajadores de una zona marginal, el resultado es que se irán a otras partes del país (en este caso de la UE). Con trabajadores baratos se convierte en un exportador de inmigrantes. España no tiene moneda y por ende es sólo una municipalidad con ejército, y una municipalidad no puede hacer política monetaria para ganar competitividad, pues eso le toca al BCE.

La ocurrencia de los ataques especulativos


Con los QE de EUA, los bancos americanos han tenido mucho dinero líquido para especular con petróleo, alimentos y otros. Esto al final termina teniendo un efecto de exportación de problemas a otros países, y un efecto acumulativo de devaluación en los países afectados por los ataques, que en el corto plazo pueden verse como "ataque exitoso" pero que destruyen la competitividad de largo plazo de los EUA.

El efecto de los ataques especulativos termina siendo el mismo de una sanción económica, sólo que es perpetrado por entes privados alineados con la geopolítica de un gobierno. Y el peligro de que entes privados tengan más poder que un gobierno es que el país que tenga estas estructuras pierde soberanía, y eso hace que la democracia termine siendo pura cosmética en un país dominado por un "politburó" (todavía el politburó soviético sería más transparente) que funciona como un gobierno privado, una monarquía que gobierna para sí misma en secreto, sin rendir cuentas, y usando a las finanzas estatales y a los políticos como títeres. El director Paul Verhoeven en los 1980 imaginaba un futuro donde las corporaciones gobernaban, algo que plasmó en su filme Robocop.

¿Hegemonía? Sí, a costa de la competitividad, y quizás hasta de la soberanía y la democracia. Cualquier patriota de cualquier país sabrá que vivir en un país así termina siendo algo similar a vivir con la transparencia de Corea del Norte.

Usar ataques especulativos como los que denuncia la inteligencia griega EYP sobre los bonos griegos en realidad termina siendo a largo plazo una de esas balas que salen por la culata. Por supuesto, como nadie está pensando en el largo plazo, lo ven como aceptable, como si fueran otros los que tendrían que lidiar con el problema luego

La hegemonía del dólar


EUA sigue rehusándose de manera pertinaz a renunciar a su amada hegemonía monetaria, y le empuja problemas a Irán, que por efecto acumulativo en algún momento rebotará como desempleo. A nadie le gusta renunciar a su puesto de poder. A nadie le gusta admitir que el poder es prestado y que usarlo cobra intereses en la vida. Debido al efecto acumulativo del rebote, en realidad usar el poder hegemónico del dólar termina siendo como pedir un préstamo de poder al "banco kármico de la economía" y cuando sea tiempo de devoolver el préstamo, la corrección no será agradable, igual que no es agradable pagar un préstamo.

Es posible que la hegemonía del dólar no termine de inmediato, pues es posible que busquen nuevos artilugios para crear burbujas (desequilibrios de mercado mediante intervencionismo) o quieran hacer alarde de poder exportando problemas, y se aferren con fuerza a la costumbre de querer usar su hegemonía monetaria, pero esto hará más larga, penosa, y dolorosa la corrección económica para los americanos y en algún momento para el país entero. La decisión que tome EUA en realidad tiene que ver con su deseo de aferrarse al poder, y mientras más tiempo se aferren, más dura será la corrección.

Lo interesante es que un auténtico liberal sabrá que en realidad los desequilibrios monetarios son en realidad el resultado del intervencionismo sobre los mercados, y que si una persona gana más en un país que en otro no es porque sea país rico, sino porque el intervencionismo monetario es el responsable. La "liberalización" no implicaría desregulación, sino más bien regulación para impedir el intervencionismo. Es que los bancos centrales en realidad son monopolios monetarios, y cualquier liberal sabe que no se puede desregular un monopolio y obtener un equilibrio de mercado. A pesar de que insistan en que los bancos centrales son entes privados e independientes de los gobiernos, resulta demasiado claro que en el mundo han estado alineados a la geopolítica de cada país y han servido de instrumento para tratar de implantar una hegemonía sobre otros países.

Lo interesante también de todo este aspecto de la economía es que no se ha estudiado lo suficiente si la riqueza es también una forma de burbuja, de desequilibrio de mercado, por razones de conveniencia obvias. Al trasladarse los problemas a los pobres, si la riqueza es el resultado de una burbuja social, podría haber un efecto de rebote y una corrección para los ricos también.

Decían los abuelos que "no hay mal que dure 100 (muchos) años, ni cuerpo que lo resista". Es que en economía no hay almuerzo gratis.


----------



## Janus (27 Ene 2013)

Yo lo entiendo mejor pensando que algunos actores (principalmente los bancos) prestan dinero (de los depositantes gracias a la reserva fraccionaria) al Estado. Éste se lo pule en vicios propios (castuzos haciéndose millonarios con el dinero de los depositantes). Después esos castuzos tienen que devolvérselo a los bancos y para eso suben los impuestos ya que se trata de que sean los depositantes quienes paguen. ¿qué es lo que ganan los bancos?, los intereses de la deuda que también se lo están sacando a través del Estado a los depositantes.

En todos los países occidentales es así. Una especie de roba "elegante" sin utilizar la fuerta bruta que es lo hacen en los países con dictatura.

Entonces, para qué vale la moneda?. Pues muy sencillo, es el mecanismo por el cual un país consigue robar el dinero de los depositantes de otros países. Se da cuando o bien los depositantes de un país son escasos o bien cuando el dinero que el Estado está queriendo robar a sus depositantes es de tal magnitud que necesitan a más depositantes y esos hay que buscarlos en terceros países.

Vuelvo a la cueva.


P.D: Por cierto, ya puestos a sincerarnos, decídles que la mejor forma de preservar el capital en el larguísimo plazo es invertirlo en activos. Ya sé que alguno vendrá diciendo que eso es incierto y pondrá ejemplos de quien compró en 2000 etc.... Estamos hablando de muy largo plazo y evidentemente es muy importante el punto de entrada.

En este tipo de activos, de lo más fructífero es la vivienda. No me cuelguen del palo mayor. Sí, es la vivienda pero evidentemente no la vivienda comprada a precios de burbuja.

Estos son los mecanismos más efectivos e idóneos para sortear a la inflación. Yo siempre pongo de ejemplo que mis padres compraron un piso en 1975 por 200.000 pesetas. Ahora se vende bien en 20.000.000 pesetas (y en más de 30.000.0000 pesetas hace 5 años en el pico de la burbuja). Aunque los pisos bajasen otro 50% .... mis padres tienen una revalorización (pagaron en su día a tocateja) de x50 en 38 años. Si echan cálculos estaríamos hablando ahora mismo de un 13% de revalorización anual interrumpida o del 11% en el caso de que el mercado baje ese 50% mencionado antes. Ni de lejos el oro ha sido capaz de igualar ni mitad_igualar el beneficio que han dado los bienes raíces. Como ejemplo está que en el año 80 d.c con una moneda de oro se podía comprar bastante más que hoy en día con esa misma moneda. Ya ven de qué poco ha servido "ahorrar" en un baúl esa puñetera moneda de oro.

Ojo, el mundo tiene X bienes que tienen que comprarse con todo el dinero. Si se devalúa porque se imprime (y llega a la calle) todo ese dinero ..... con el total de dinero se seguirá comprando lo mismo. Así que el ejemplo es más que evidente, un billete en el bolsillo se devalúa con el incremento del dinero en circulación pero una activo sigue valiendo lo mismo en dinero "actualizado". Se separará de esa media de incremento de dinero en la medida que compite con el resto de activos por atraer el capital disponible.

*ES UN TEMA ESPESO QUE REQUIERE PRESTARLE ATENCIÓN PARA ASIMILAR EL CONCEPTO. PERO EN LOS PÁRRAFOS ANTERIORES SE RESUMEN MÁS DE 2000 AÑOS DE ABORREGAMIENTO DEL SER HUMANO.*


----------



## Janus (27 Ene 2013)

Por cierto, quien pueda y quiera .... no deje pasar la oportunidad de comer en La Albufera (La Moreleja). Este finde hemos comido una paella ciega en familia .... verdaderamente espectacular. Un entrante de jamón con tomate y paté y un cierre de helado y café.

Touché.


----------



## Defcon (27 Ene 2013)

TA-25 paaa abajooo

TA-25 Quote - Tel Aviv 25 Index - Bloomberg


----------



## ponzi (27 Ene 2013)

http://investing.businessweek.com/research/stocks/snapshot/snapshot.asp?ticker=APOL

Por 2000 mill de dolares un negocio un poco volátil, hasta donde he visto se dedican a temas educativos y sus beneficios no son muy estables. Sin embargo la empresa esta muy barata y viendo su balance parece que el negocio esta saneado, además tanto sus margenes como sus ratios son buenos.Alguien conoce la empresa??


http://www.apollogrp.edu/learning-platforms/apollo-global


----------



## ponzi (27 Ene 2013)

Janus esta es de las que te gustan a ti


http://investing.businessweek.com/research/stocks/snapshot/snapshot.asp?ticker=GNI


Por poco mas de 100 mill 

http://www.gniop.com/share.html


----------



## Janus (27 Ene 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Janus esta es de las que te gustan a ti
> 
> 
> GREAT NORTHERN IRON ORE PPTY (GNI:New York): Stock Quote & Company Profile - Businessweek
> ...



Tienes razón, es bajista hasta los 50.:rolleye:


----------



## ponzi (27 Ene 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Tienes razón, es bajista hasta los 50.:rolleye:



A pesar de la caida del beneficio trimestral no se yo si me arriesgaria a meterle cortos,tienen poca deuda y sus ratios no parecen malos


----------



## Janus (27 Ene 2013)

Se dice, se comenta, se barrunta .... que cuando finalicen su gira australiana de comienzos de 2013 ..... van a hacer una gira exclusiva en USA. Muchos de ellos serán de este pelo en sitios pequeños donde se gozará como perras. A ver si van allí de nuevo, me apuntaría.

[YOUTUBE]8KfU2HscRa8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Janus (27 Ene 2013)

Gustará leerlo con tranquilidad.

http://www.ecobachillerato.com/trabajosecono/historiadinero.pdf


----------



## ponzi (27 Ene 2013)

Corto y a Inditex

http://www.gurusblog.com/archives/inditex-greenlight-capital-resultados/25/01/2013/


----------



## ponzi (27 Ene 2013)

Para que luego digan que en este mundillo no hay sentido del humor...solo que es un poco especial


http://www.gurusblog.com/archives/goldman-sachs-crisis-ha-terminado/25/01/2013/


----------



## atman (27 Ene 2013)

Y qué les parece Dillards?? Me tienta. Le queda un 5% hasta máximos y la pinta del negocio es de romper si no hay "acontecimientos" que lo impidan. A ver cómo abrimos...

Aunque nadie que presente así un pantalón para la venta debiera seguir en el negocio...


----------



## paulistano (27 Ene 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Por cierto, quien pueda y quiera .... no deje pasar la oportunidad de comer en La Albufera (La Moreleja). Este finde hemos comido una paella ciega en familia .... verdaderamente espectacular. Un entrante de jamón con tomate y paté y un cierre de helado y café.



hoy habrán tenido el día:rolleye:

He ido muchísimo desde hace años.

Hicieron obra y la cagaron ya que si te ponen al lado del ventanal que da al jardincillo ese, el ruido de las mesas de alrededor es bastante milesto como te toque al lado una mesa con mas de seis personas.

Como digo he ido muchísimo, pero el otro día volvimos después de mucho tiempo,nos pusieron un arroz caldoso con carabineros que no valía para nada, a razón de 33 euros el plato por persona, o ese plato no lo tienen dominado o no fue su día, la cosa es que nos sorprendió porque como dices Janus, el arroz lo hacen bastante bien allí.

Si de arroz hablamos, me quedo con la paella de Marbella en principe de vergara o los arroces de l'albufera del melia castilla.


Y ya que estamos con recomendaciones, LAKASA DE CESAR MARTIN....me pareció espectacular, cocina elaborada donde se pueden pedir medias raciones para degustar la mayor cantidad posible de platos y a un precio muy razonable. Sale luego el propio cesar martin a preguntar que tal todo, la verdad que no fui capaz de sacar ninguna pega para comentarle. 

Hacia tiempo que un restaurante no me sorprendía tanto:Aplauso:


----------



## ponzi (27 Ene 2013)

atman dijo:


> Y qué les parece Dillards?? Me tienta. Le queda un 5% hasta máximos y la pinta del negocio es de romper si no hay "acontecimientos" que lo impidan. A ver cómo abrimos...
> 
> Aunque nadie que presente así un pantalón para la venta debiera seguir en el negocio...



Da la impresion de que estan acumulando demasiado inventario a la vez que estan reduciendo su caja.Esos pantalones son muy demandados??:


http://investing.businessweek.com/r...dataset=balanceSheet&period=Q&currency=native


----------



## Janus (27 Ene 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> hoy habrán tenido el día:rolleye:
> 
> He ido muchísimo desde hace años.
> 
> ...



Me apunto LAKASA, ya me habían hablado bien de ella.

La Albufera de Moraleja a mí nunca me ha defraudado excepto una vez que pedí paella de bogavante. Claramente muy pobre el marisco. Por eso siempre pido la paella ciega.

Por detrás de Costa Rica dicen que está el mejor arroz de Madrid y con mucha diferencia. Tengo que recuperar el nombre.


----------



## atman (27 Ene 2013)

Ufff. ojeando su carta... no hay mucho que... pero... esas... Manitas rellenas de rabo estofado... se puede pedir por medias raciones, vale, pero ¿se puede pedir por kiloooosss??

Me recuerda a un pantagruélico cordero relleno que comimos en Santander... (lástima de gerencia, porque el plato era de once).


Ponzi, DDS no es para Buy&Hold. Le hablo de un swing. La duración dependerá de si rompe o no (y de cómo lo hace).


----------



## paulistano (27 Ene 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Me apunto LAKASA, ya me habían hablado bien de ella.
> 
> La Albufera de Moraleja a mí nunca me ha defraudado excepto una vez que pedí paella de bogavante. Claramente muy pobre el marisco. Por eso siempre pido la paella ciega.
> 
> Por detrás de Costa Rica dicen que está el mejor arroz de Madrid y con mucha diferencia. Tengo que recuperar el nombre.



SAMM

??

Eso dicen, eso dicen....yo he ido 3 veces y correcto, sin tirar cohetes.

Famosa alli también la ensaladilla rusa, muy buena pero escasa.


----------



## paulistano (27 Ene 2013)

atman dijo:


> Ufff. ojeando su carta... no hay mucho que... pero... esas... Manitas rellenas de rabo estofado... se puede pedir por medias raciones, vale, pero ¿se puede pedir por kiloooosss??
> 
> Me recuerda a un pantagruélico cordero relleno que comimos en Santander... (lástima de gerencia, porque el plato era de once).



Mira, curiosamente las pedimos, nos encantaron y Cesar nos comentó que le sorprendía el éxito que tenían, estaba contrariado el chico ya que la mayoría de las que lo pedían eran mujeres, y él pensaba que no era un plato que gustase tanto al público femenino.

Eso que comentas de pedir por kilo, podrás...nos dijo que estaban estudiando el hacer los platos para pedirlos online y los envían por kilo para cuando quisieras comértelos.


----------



## atman (27 Ene 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Mira, curiosamente las pedimos, nos encantaron y Cesar nos comentó que le sorprendía el éxito que tenían, estaba contrariado el chico ya que la mayoría de las que lo pedían eran mujeres, y él pensaba que no era un plato que gustase tanto al público femenino.
> 
> Eso que comentas de pedir por kilo, podrás...*nos dijo que estaban estudiando el hacer los platos para pedirlos online y los envían por kilo para cuando quisieras comértelos*.



:XX: :XX:

No, gracias... para eso ya me las ingeniaré para hacerlas yo...

¿que se supone que tienes que hacer? meterlos al micro? ¿o se piensan que todos tenemos un horno de vapor en casa?


----------



## ponzi (27 Ene 2013)

atman dijo:


> Ufff. ojeando su carta... no hay mucho que... pero... esas... Manitas rellenas de rabo estofado... se puede pedir por medias raciones, vale, pero ¿se puede pedir por kiloooosss??
> 
> Me recuerda a un pantagruélico cordero relleno que comimos en Santander... (lástima de gerencia, porque el plato era de once).
> 
> ...



A bueno si es solo un swing no digo nada,eso si ponga bien ajustados los sl que el cash flow de operaciones y el inventario puede dar algun que otro susto.


----------



## ponzi (27 Ene 2013)

Existe un negocio mas simple que este?


http://investing.businessweek.com/research/stocks/snapshot/snapshot.asp?ticker=BB:FP


----------



## ponzi (27 Ene 2013)

De lo mejorcito de usa y ademas es un monopolio

http://www.financialmirror.com/userfiles/sothebys.jpg


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Ene 2013)

Gensanta.....

El circuito urbano de Valencia, del glamour al vandalismo | Fórmula 1 | AS.com

*El circuito urbano de Valencia, del glamour al vandalismo*
El saqueo del hierro y del cobre es habitual en la zona. El Ayuntamiento no puede costearse la seguridad privada y destina tres millones para reponer todo lo robado.

3M€....

3M€/12 meses)250K€

250K/5 seguratas 50K€.

Lo de este país no tiene nombre....

¿No serán los reponedores los que roban?
¿Que familiar lleva la empresa reponedora?

ienso:


La semana que viene toca morir 1 de las 100 veces


----------



## sr.anus (27 Ene 2013)

No se donde he leido, que mañana se decide, si finalmente en febrero permitiran abrir posiciones cortas


----------



## ponzi (28 Ene 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lMwN4Px9y5k&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Si os fijais cada cierto tiempo se superan los precios maximos para artistas clasicos de pintura y Sothebys se lleva un % del precio de la venta.Lo que quiero decir es que tener el monopolio para vender activos unicos de fuerte demanda y cuyos precios no paran de subir es un chollo. Imaginaros por un momento futuras separaciones o herencias de multimillonarios.No voy a decir nombres pero mas de uno hara temblar sothebys en un futuro y si no al tiempo.


----------



## atman (28 Ene 2013)

Bueno, bueeeno... no se venga arriba... =^_^=

SOthebys lo tiene muy bien montado, pero de ahí a ser un monopolio... ¿que me dice de, por ejemplo Christies? y parcialmente, Tiffany... y en la red está Artprice.com y después un buen número de pequeñas y discretas casas que permiten tratos lejos de los focos entre gente de confianza. Y luego, claro, el mercado negro...


----------



## ponzi (28 Ene 2013)

atman dijo:


> Bueno, bueeeno... no se venga arriba... =^_^=
> 
> SOthebys lo tiene muy bien montado, pero de ahí a ser un monopolio... ¿que me dice de, por ejemplo Christies? y parcialmente, Tiffany... y en la red está Artprice.com y después un buen número de pequeñas y discretas casas que permiten tratos lejos de los focos entre gente de confianza. Y luego, claro, el mercado negro...



De tu a tu solo estan Christies y Sothebys,aunque sean 2 actores el nivel de competencia es parecido a un monopolio.Sinceramente no me imagino al dueño de un van gogh vendiendo su cuadro por internet y mas sabiendo que los precios maximos en un % bastante elevado se han conseguido en Sotheby's.El problema del mercado negro es que nadie que haya comprado el cuadro de forma legal sera tan ingenuo como para acudir a esa via,Sotheby's es el sitio perfecto para conseguir el precio max.


----------



## atman (28 Ene 2013)

Mmmm... lo siento no puedo estar de acuerdo. Por ejemplo, ¿que me dice de Bonhams? o de Heritage? Y tenga en cuenta una cosa: una obra puede ser legítima pero el dinero con que se paga no... y cuando quieres deshacerte de la pieza (o rentabilizarla), lo que menos buscas es el aparato de comunicación de Sothebys.

En artprice ahora mismo puede usted pujar por 70 millones de dolares para conseguir una pintura en honor a Chiang Kaichek...y comprar (sin pujas) por 100k una escultura de Zaha Hadid, por ejemplo.


----------



## ponzi (28 Ene 2013)

No llegan al nivel de Sotheby's o Cristhies al menos en pintura clasica.Fijate cuanto tarda artprice en vender un cuadro caro?En sotheby's 10 minutos y garantizan el precio max.Si pagas con dinero no legitimo lo logico es que vayas al mercado negro donde el precio sera menor,mientras exista corrupcion ese mercado siempre existira pero yo creo que el cliente objetivo no es el mismo que el de una casa de subastas clasica aunque si que es verdad que el volumen de transacciones es muy elevado .Si has ganado el dinero de forma legitima y te gusta la pintura clasica para rentabilizar las obras al maximo por lo general buscaras el prestigio de S o C.Es comparable con el prestigio de los bolsos de louis vuitom,puedes comprar un bolso parecido sin el logo y pagar 10/20 veces menos o puedes buscar una falsificacion pero da igual existe y existira un publico objetivo que seguira puliendose la tarjeta de credito alli,es lo que Buffet llama moat y es muy dificil competir contra eso.De hecho Louis vuitom intento competir contra Sothebys abriendo una casa de subastas pero no sirvio de nada,al final tras perder mucho dinero tuvo que rendirse ante la evidencia.


http://edant.clarin.com/diario/2000/12/18/e-02521.htm


----------



## bertok (28 Ene 2013)

El fondo Guggenheim rechaza entrar en FCC y deja a Koplowitz en manos de BBVA - elConfidencial.com

Semana crucial para FCC, que el jueves celebrará un Consejo de Administración ordinario que tendrá carácter extraordinario. La compañía tendrá que decidir el relevo del presidente, Baldomero Falcones, mientras analiza la difícil situación financiera de Esther Koplowitz después de que Guggenheim Partners haya renunciado a entrar en el capital de su sociedad holding.

Fuentes financieras han confirmado que el fondo de capital riesgo estadounidense y FCC han roto las conversaciones que mantenían para que el primero tomase una participación en B-1998, la instrumental a través de la cual Esther Koplowitz mantiene la mayoría del accionariado del grupo de construcción, infraestructuras y servicios.

Las negociaciones entre Guggenheim Partners y la empresaria se han roto por las exigencias de la firma con sede en Chicago y Nueva York, que gestiona más de 160.000 millones de dólares (unos 120.000 millones de euros) en activos. En concreto, fuentes financieras indican que el private equity quería entrar en B-1998 a un precio de derribo a sabiendas de las dificultades por la que atraviesa Esther Koplowitz.

“Su ofrecimiento era como el de Nicolas Berggruen en Prisa. Aportar fondos para poco a poco quedarse con la mayoría", explica un financiero conocedor de las negociaciones. Se refiere a la inyección de capital que en 2010 hizo Liberty en el grupo de medios de comunicación, del que han pasado a tener el 57% del capital, mientras la familia Polanco se ha quedado con un 30% del 70% original.

Otras fuentes sostienen que “el asunto Guggenheim está muerto. La única solución es poner dinero nuevo arriba”, en referencia a B-1998. Esta sociedad tiene una deuda próxima a los 1.000 millones de euros que fue refinanciada en 2011. BBVA y, en menor medida, Bankia le dieron hasta 2017 a Koplowitz para devolver ese dinero con el que la empresaria había comprado las participaciones de su hermana Alicia, de Ibersuizas y de la familia Peugeot.

Deuda personal y deuda corporativa

Los dos bancos tomaron en garantía casi el 60% del capital de FCC a cambio de alargar el vencimiento a un precio de Euribor más 300 puntos básicos. Pero cuando se renovó el crédito, las acciones se cambiaban a 18 euros. Ahora lo hacen a 11 euros (bajaron hasta 8), por lo que la empresaria debía aportar más dinero –ya no posee títulos adicionales- para cubrir la diferencia. En 2011 ya aportó casi 300 millones para tapar el agujero. Por este motivo, fuentes cercanas al grupo indican que el futuro de la sociedad está en manos del banco que preside Francisco González.

BBVA tiene como norma no hablar de la relación financiera con sus clientes, pero personas vinculadas a las dos partes aseguran que “el banco se está portando bien”. Aunque en BBVA indican que se trata a todos los usuarios por igual, otras fuentes añaden que González está siendo muy receptivo a la petición de indulgencia recibida por un gran empresario español muy próximo a la familia Koplowitz. Si el banco se queda con la deuda de B-1998, inmediatamente pasaría a ser el primer accionista de la constructora, que ya sacrificó el dividendo a petición de González.

FCC ha declinado hacer cualquier comentario sobre esta información debido a la confidencialidad de las conversaciones. La empresa tampoco hizo ninguna referencia al posible acuerdo con Guggenheim en el comunicado que envió a la CNMV el pasado 11 de enero para salir al paso de las informaciones sobre el cambio en la presidencia ejecutiva de Baldomero Falcones por Juan Béjar. El organismo regulador tampoco se lo exigió, pese a que la cotización llegó a dispararse un 15% en apenas dos semanas.

Ambas cuestiones serán tratadas en el consejo que FCC celebrará previsiblemente este jueves, reunión en la que Béjar debería relevar en la presidencia a Falcones. El todavía presidente podría quedarse en la sociedad con algún cargo honorífico tras no prosperar su última propuesta de poner en marcha un brusco plan de ajuste en el grupo para volver a ganar dinero en términos operativos en 2014. Béjar es actualmente presidente de Cementos Portland, filial cementera de FCC, y presidente de Globalvía, firma de concesiones participada por la constructora y Bankia. Las dos subsidiarias también han tenido que recapitalizarse.

El relevo en la cúpula de FCC y las conversaciones con Guggenheim se están produciendo mientras la compañía tiene pendiente la presentación de su nueva estrategia de negocio, que necesiaramente tiene que pasar por más ventas de activos. El grupo debe afrontar la reestructuración de unos 900 millones de pasivo de la filial británica de servicios WRG y otros 640 millones de un crédito sindicado que vence entre los meses de abril y mayo.


----------



## ponzi (28 Ene 2013)

http://investing.businessweek.com/r...aset=incomeStatement&period=A&currency=native 


Los ingresos de Fcc se han desplomado sin embargo sus costes fijos no, concretamentamente la mano de obra y los intereses.Ahora mismo Fcc esta sobredimensionada,necesita urgentemente que algun incauto inversor entre en el accionariado con la chequera en la mano.No tiene sentido tener una mole tan grande y tan poco rentable.


https://www.unience.com/product/MCE/FCC/financials


Lo unico bueno es que el cash flow de operaciones se mantiene estable asi que si logran reestructurar la empresa dejandola al tamaño que le corresponde y solo se puede inyectando mucho dinero puede que en un hipotetico caso sobrevivan.


----------



## LÁNGARO (28 Ene 2013)

no entiendo, en cuanto esta el Ibex. Si miro forexpros dice que +.18% y en infomercados un -0.03% y los dos con el mismo valor del indice.

entonces el ibex esta subiendo o bajando???


----------



## Defcon (28 Ene 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> no entiendo, en cuanto esta el Ibex. Si miro forexpros dice que +.18% y en infomercados un -0.03% y los dos con el mismo valor del indice.
> 
> entonces el ibex esta subiendo o bajando???



Ahora mismo +0.18%


----------



## paulistano (28 Ene 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> no entiendo, en cuanto esta el Ibex. Si miro forexpros dice que +.18% y en infomercados un -0.03% y los dos con el mismo valor del indice.
> 
> entonces el ibex esta subiendo o bajando???



En bankinter 0.01%...eso si, no tengo tiempo real


----------



## ghkghk (28 Ene 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> no entiendo, en cuanto esta el Ibex. Si miro forexpros dice que +.18% y en infomercados un -0.03% y los dos con el mismo valor del indice.
> 
> entonces el ibex esta subiendo o bajando???





Muy raro... 

Yo en estos momentos tengo +0.01%


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Ene 2013)

El ibex está larguicorto en si mismo.... ::


----------



## Goodbye (28 Ene 2013)

La Bolsa y el Fin de la Recesión | @XSalaimartin Blog




> Las bolsas de Estados Unidos (Dow Jones, en rojo en el gráfico adjunto) i Alemania (DAX, en azul en el gráfico) ya han recuperado los niveles de Noviembre de 2007, justo antes de empezar la gran recesión.
> 
> En los próximos días alcanzarán máximos históricos porque las noticias empresariales (beneficios, ventas, etc) son cada vez más positivos.
> 
> ...


----------



## ponzi (28 Ene 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> El ibex está larguicorto en si mismo.... ::



Esto es como una plaga.Pt esta tonteando centimo arriba centimo abajo,sigues viendola igual?pongo sl a 3,9?:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Ene 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Esto es como una plaga.Pt esta tonteando centimo arriba centimo abajo,sigues viendola igual?pongo sl a 3,9?:



Ponzi, yo creo que esa se va para arriba hasta los 4,8x. ¿Donde va frenar esta corrección? Pudiera ser sobre los 4, los 3.8x... No lo sé. Lo que si que parece es que está haciendo una figura de giro.

El SL en 3.9 te lo podrían barrer y tirar para arriba. En mi opinión lo jodido sería si pierde el canal alcista.

IMHO

*[P. Telecom]*


----------



## Maravedi (28 Ene 2013)

Adriangtir dijo:


> JoBenes, siento no poder leerles tanto como quisiera.
> 
> Tuve la oportunidad de ampliar mi imperio y me líe la manta a la cabeza, ahora mismo dispongo de 3 empresas reales (y algunos papeles con mayor o menor valor en este vicio que ocupa en el hilo):
> Empresa de potenciación de vehículos
> ...




Donde me tengo que ir a fundir las plusvis vecino? Jintonics club?

Hablando de bolsa estáis preparados para la apertura de cortos :: guanoshere!


----------



## paulistano (28 Ene 2013)

Que velotes rojos nos meten en gamesa.... Vaya martillazos nos pegan cada vez que hacemos un intento alcista


----------



## Silenciosa (28 Ene 2013)

Buenos días.

¿Hoy el Ibex se ha levantado siendo gallego?


----------



## LÁNGARO (28 Ene 2013)

se sabe algo de la prohibición de cortos? yo creo que van a mantenerla ya que con la excusa de "sin cortos" la bolsa ha subido, seguiran así.


----------



## Maravedi (28 Ene 2013)

La troika esta de visita hoy

El mercado presiona a la CNMV para que levante el veto a las apuestas bajistas | Economía | EL PAÍS


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Ene 2013)

Maravedi dijo:


> La troika esta de visita hoy
> 
> El mercado presiona a la CNMV para que levante el veto a las *apuestas bajistas *| Economía | EL PAÍS



apuestas bajistas Vs Inversores.... Maravillas de la neolengua :Aplauso: :Aplauso:


----------



## juanfer (28 Ene 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> apuestas bajistas Vs Inversores.... Maravillas de la neolengua :Aplauso: :Aplauso:



Yo creo que esta vez quitaran la prohibición, ya que Hacienda quitará el 50% de las plusvis de media, en operaciones en corto.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Ene 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Yo creo que esta vez quitaran la prohibición, ya que Hacienda quitará el 50% de las plusvis de media, en operaciones en corto.



pa joder abriremos coertos al ibex en máximos y cerraremos el año que viene


----------



## J-Z (28 Ene 2013)

Hoy no está el jato gafeando, a ver si bajamos por fin.


----------



## tesorero (28 Ene 2013)

I.A.G presenta divergencias en precio RSI. Poneros el paracaidas quien las lleve en cartera.


----------



## grillo35 (28 Ene 2013)

Hoy me he bajado del carro reduciendo una parte de la exposicion a RV que mantenia desde hace varios años.

Espero de verdad que a los larguistas natos (que hay muchos ultimamente) les vaya muy bien, a estas alturas ya me compensa menos el expected return Vs risk...:cook:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (28 Ene 2013)

Y las gamusinas dando el cante. Si baja un pelín más lo mismo entro.

TRE se hostia varias veces con 38.90. Eso es bueno....


----------



## Accusatio Manifesta (28 Ene 2013)

Vaaamos, Gameeesa, cohone....

Sin embargo Día no me da más que alegrías. Así sí.


----------



## paulistano (28 Ene 2013)

Gamesa, importante no perder los 1,91 al cierre

Fuera de Bolsa: Gamesa: dualidad entre soporte y resistencia


----------



## paulistano (28 Ene 2013)

Ganas me dan de salirme de gamesa....después de que los ejperjos....la recomienden

Los expertos recomiendan para la proxima semana: Repsol, Gamesa, Telefonica, Jazztel, Faes y Gas Natural. Vender Bankia, BME, Sacyr y Acciona

El dúo energético por el que apuestan esta semana los expertos se completa con Gamesa, cotizada en la que se fija Paula Hausmann, gestora de Agenbolsa. La estrategia de internacionalización desplegada por la compañía, cuyos frutos más evidentes son los pedidos crecientes en EEUU, hace pensar a la experta en una posible reversión de la tendencia bajista de sus resultados. Las expectativas de recuperación económica global son el principal aliado de la renovable vizcaína que en lo que va de 2013 se apunta alzas del 16%.

Los expertos recomiendan para la proxima semana: Repsol, Gamesa, Telefonica, Jazztel, Faes y Gas Natural. Vender Bankia, BME, Sacyr y Acciona - dBolsa.com


----------



## LÁNGARO (28 Ene 2013)

depositos bancarios en Ukrania a 12 meses con rentabilidad de un 20%.
que devaluacion tendrá su moneda con respecto al euro en un año?

Tasas de Depsitos Europa Compare las Tasas de Inters en Depsitos Bancarios de Europa

Conversor Hryvnia Euro


----------



## Accusatio Manifesta (28 Ene 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Gamesa, importante no perder los 1,91 al cierre
> 
> Fuera de Bolsa: Gamesa: dualidad entre soporte y resistencia



Pues 1,892... estamos apañaos.


----------



## ghkghk (28 Ene 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Ganas me dan de salirme de gamesa....después de que los ejperjos....la recomienden
> 
> Los expertos recomiendan para la proxima semana: Repsol, Gamesa, Telefonica, Jazztel, Faes y Gas Natural. Vender Bankia, BME, Sacyr y Acciona
> 
> ...



Y Repsol tambien me la han gafado por lo que parece... No se estaran calladitos, no...

Enviado desde mi GT-I8160 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## vmmp29 (28 Ene 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> SP en muy verde, VIX verde
> 
> posible fake
> 
> but first, 1520-1525




menudos culos reventados en camino a 1520


----------



## sr.anus (28 Ene 2013)

Tengo el talisman, despues de semanas bajando ebro, entro a primera hora y casi un 3% parriba. Suerte gacelera


----------



## Hannibal (28 Ene 2013)

Lateralidad en los últimos dias, será que están preparando ya la entrada en cortos? :vomito:


----------



## sr.anus (28 Ene 2013)

Y otra prediccion gacelera, ostion de inditex por debajo o rozando los 100 euros, y despues repunte en marzo con superresultados, debido a la venta online. Los chavales de distribucion online no paran de echar horas extras doblando turnos


----------



## paulistano (28 Ene 2013)

sr.anus dijo:


> Y otra prediccion gacelera, ostion de inditex por debajo o rozando los 100 euros, y despues repunte en marzo con superresultados, debido a la venta online. Los chavales de distribucion online no paran de echar horas extras doblando turnos



Me dijeron que se va a poder encargar ropa via web para que esté disponible en una tienda determinada, tú llegas, te lo pruebas y lo que te gusta te lo llevas.

De todas formas eso no creo que tenga que ir ligado a la cotización8:

Estaba descontado y tal:ouch:


----------



## J-Z (28 Ene 2013)

Empieza el rally del guano, el viernes hay que poner cortos por expañiaaaaaaaaaa.


----------



## atman (28 Ene 2013)

A las buenas...

Ponzi, respecto a Sothebys... yo no le discuto que sea la mayor casa, lo que le discuto es que sean los mejores y, sobre todo, su afirmación de actuar en monopolio. A parte de eso, y al margen de los focos... han sido y son un poquito marrulleros. Lo peor que ellos tambien se creen por encima de todos. Y eso es malo para cualquier negocio, aunque sea cierto. Sin embargo, viéndolo fríamente, una posición a medio plazo puede dar dinero.

En el VIX... las hormiguitas están haciendo cosecha... pero aún no veo disparates...

Otro síntoma?? Un ojo a "chicharrillos" como MMM...


----------



## sr.anus (28 Ene 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Me dijeron que se va a poder encargar ropa via web para que esté disponible en una tienda determinada, tú llegas, te lo pruebas y lo que te gusta te lo llevas.
> 
> De todas formas eso no creo que tenga que ir ligado a la cotización8:
> 
> Estaba descontado y tal:ouch:



O te lo envian directamente a tu casa, con la talla que tu eligas, y si te va mal a cambiarlo. Va bien para la gente que compra cutreropa del grupo inditex que dura dos asaltos y sabe que la talla le va a ir bien


----------



## LOLO08 (28 Ene 2013)

Unnhhhh.. veo que este finde no habeis comido muxoo pescao ni marisco...uhhhmmm..

Por otro lado mi chicharrillo preferido NATRA sigue como un tiro. Nada más y nada menos que lleva varios días con un 5%- 7% de subida y con vol.

DIA: pues en su linea. No falla.


----------



## paulistano (28 Ene 2013)

sr.anus dijo:


> O *te lo envian directamente a tu casa, con la talla que tu eligas, y si te va mal a cambiarlo*. Va bien para la gente que compra cutreropa del grupo inditex que dura dos asaltos y sabe que la talla le va a ir bien



Eso no se puede hacer ya?

No sé para qué tanto rollo los dobles turnos:ouch:

Amancio, contrátenos al Sr. Anus y a mi, el primero para desarrollo de negocio y yo para invertirle los dineros en chicharros:Baile:


----------



## Janus (28 Ene 2013)

*Escenario*

Señores, estoy viendo muchas señales que indican una corrección de cierta entidad. Veo muchos valores que ya están cayendo. Son los "canarios" que menciono recurrentemente como las plateras, las energéticas, las carboneras y hasta ahora también las solares. Son todos los valores que mayor empuje venían teniendo al calor de una supuesta mejora del tracto económico global.
Por otro lado también estoy viendo ciertos valores que están con velones verdes pero sin volumen.

SE ESTÁ LLENANDO EL HORNO. La cifra clave son los 1524 en el SP. Es muy posible que sea Apple y cuatro valores más (de los grandes) los que tiren hacia arriba hasta esos 1524 aproximadamente. Después vendrá el golpe hacia abajo barriendo posiciones stop de los largos. Se retroalimentarán con las ventas que buscan asegurar las plusvis que llevaban acumuladas.

No descarten que se llegue muy rápido a los 1524, o incluso algo más si es que realmente están pensando en una corrección de cierta entidad, con un buen velón verde de los que infunden optimismo.

Preparen bien la estrategia porque se va a poder ganar bastante dinero si este escenario se hace realidad. Ojo que si sucede y alguien no se sale .... va perder las plusvalías que llevaba más otro tajo de pérdidas. Es un momento muy importante en el año que arranca.

Para los priseros, hay que salirse si pierde los 0,29. En el corto plazo es bajista y es posible que llegue hasta ahí. El estocástico así lo indica.

Ojo con el carbón que está perdiendo mucha "sensación".

Por lo demás, todo igual y como siempre: prudencia y asegurando las plusvis. Una posición verde nunca debe convertirse en roja.

Ojos antes que cerebro. Dicen que la crisis ha acabado por lo que están diciendo que ahora viene una buena barrida en bolsa.


----------



## atlanterra (28 Ene 2013)

Tengo una duda, a ver quien me puede ayudar.

Un familiar tiene bonos de entidades bancarias de renta fija. No tengo apenas idea de como funciona la renta fija, pero entiendo que si el banco palma o se nacionaliza, podrían perder mucho dinero no?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Ene 2013)

atlanterra dijo:


> Tengo una duda, a ver quien me puede ayudar.
> 
> Un familiar tiene bonos de entidades bancarias de renta fija. No tengo apenas idea de como funciona la renta fija, pero entiendo que si el banco palma o se nacionaliza, podrían perder mucho dinero no?



Entiendes bien. Creo que en el MoU se habla que accionistas, preferenteros y bonistas palman si o si.... 

Busca info para cerciorarte.


----------



## Janus (28 Ene 2013)

atlanterra dijo:


> Tengo una duda, a ver quien me puede ayudar.
> 
> Un familiar tiene bonos de entidades bancarias de renta fija. No tengo apenas idea de como funciona la renta fija, pero entiendo que si el banco palma o se nacionaliza, podrían perder mucho dinero no?



Hombre, lo de mucho es relativo porque depende de la cantidad invertida. Lo digo porque el Jato suele invertir no más de 100 euros al mes.

Si te refieres a que mucho es un porcentaje alto ..... lo exacto es decir "todo".


----------



## atlanterra (28 Ene 2013)

Gracias Janus. Creo que tiene más de 100€..jejeje


----------



## Janus (28 Ene 2013)

*JP Morgan ve al Dow Jones en 20.000 puntos dentro de cuatro aos - Cotizalia.com*


La corrección a la vuelta de la esquina. Diez días o menos.


----------



## Janus (28 Ene 2013)

Este señor se equivoca muy pocas veces. Es un ganador y nos está llevando la contraria.

Bridgewater


----------



## mataresfacil (28 Ene 2013)

Janus dijo:


> *Escenario*
> 
> Señores, estoy viendo muchas señales que indican una corrección de cierta entidad. Veo muchos valores que ya están cayendo. Son los "canarios" que menciono recurrentemente como las plateras, las energéticas, las carboneras y hasta ahora también las solares. Son todos los valores que mayor empuje venían teniendo al calor de una supuesta mejora del tracto económico global.
> Por otro lado también estoy viendo ciertos valores que están con velones verdes pero sin volumen.
> ...



Nos queda nuestra estrellita del cielo, gamesa, la ves bajista o todavia le queda recorrido?


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Ene 2013)

Un horno grande y cómodo está esperando...

No habrá distinción entre acción grande o chicharro, valor seguro u oscilante, gamesa o bankias,...todas irán directas al más aterrador guano.


----------



## Janus (28 Ene 2013)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Nos queda nuestra estrellita del cielo, gamesa, la ves bajista o todavia le queda recorrido?



Tiene que currarse los 2 euros. Que no se haya caído con todo el equipo es bueno pero es un primer intento. Mientras que esté por dónde está, bien está que esté donde está.

Si por cualquier motivo que no vemos en el corto, la salida de la crisis es por inflación ........... la bolsa va a subir una barbaridad y con ella Gamesa o mejor dicho mucha más que ella.

No olvidemos que ya hace muchos años se decía que la salida de la crisis es la inflación porque las deudas son impagables. Es una forma elegante de no hacer una quita. Ahora bien, son tan grandes las deudas que exigen calendarios muy exigentes de refinanciación por lo que una de dos, o hay una inflación muy rápida o el BCE va a seguir con LTROs para ganar tiempo.

Los usanos tienen la llave de muchos de estos aspectos.


----------



## Janus (28 Ene 2013)

Para los gastones, macys.com ya tiene shipping a España.


----------



## Janus (29 Ene 2013)

*Novavax *ha caído como avisaba el fake de hace unos días en donde patinó con un volumen muy grande. Ojo que ha roto hasta la directriz alcista. Se parece mucho a lo que hizo GT hace un tiempo. Ojo que es una biotech y como tal se puede amanecer con un gap del 40%.

*Savient *como también se había avisado en el foro .... para abajo. Los valores pequeños son muy diferentes a los grandes. Cuando suben suben sin engañar y cuando no pueden subir .... siempre bajan y no suelen hacer prisioneros.

*Arena Pharma* tuvo una vela definitiva el día 22 y con ella (gran volumen) perdió incluso el canal alcista que le guiaba. Al margen de alguna subida para aligerar la sobreventa ..... tiene el target sobre los 7 dolares.

*First Solar* está tentando la caída del soporte de los 29,5 dolares y yo le doy una probabilidad elevada ya que tiene muy en contra tanto el estocástico como el MACD. La temporada de los intentos de rebote ya lo ha superado así que ahora es más probable que no pueda soportar la embestida bajista. Si no reacciona, la veremos con el tiempo en 26 dolares y ahí sí que se puede entrar pensando en aventuras de quizá largo plazo. Si no se cae todo el chiringo mundial de las bolsas, estamos hablando de un retroceso para coger carrerilla.

*Trina Solar* tiene un aspecto que invita a pensar que los 4 dolares son posibles así que mucha prudencia porque hay mucho trecho de caída. Sería lógico después de una subida del 100% en poco tiempo. La regla de subidas exponenciales requieren correcciones del mismo calibre ..... hay que tenerla siempre presente.

De *LDK *hay que decir que si no rebota en los 1,72 dolares .... se va a caer con todo el equipo. Estamos muy próximos al mes de Febrero y ahí es donde se deciden temas importante sobre la refinanciación. Tiene un volumen de deuda a vencimiento que es muy superior a la caja que tiene así que no le queda más remedio de refinanciar con los bancos. Sus perspectivas de negocio y sobre todo de rentabilidad son más que cuestionables. Es de cajón que en el sector solar chino va a haber reestructuración de actores y éste puede ser el primero y quien toque la campana de arrebato.

*GT Tech* sigue siendo muy bajista y aún le queda bastante recorrido hacia abajo. El próximo punto importante para meter cortos es perder el pequeño soporte que ha definido recientemente.

*Apple *ha definido hoy una vela muy clara de vuelta que debe confirmarse mañana mismo. Ojo que puede ser que no suba más allá de 480 dolares por lo que humildemente creo que no merece la pena. Eso sí, si sube hasta ese nivel o incluso se extiende hacia 500 dolares (lo cual lo veo improbable) puede ser una magnífica opción de short position.

Ojo con la vela de hoy en *Amazon *porque es claramente bajista. Mañana se tiene que confirmar y ojo que se puede ir 20 dolares más abajo. Creo que no merece la pena y lo comento como ejemplo de que no se debe invertir contra tendencia en un valor. En Amazon si se quiere ganar dinero tiene que ser en long position y para ello hay que esperar al momento adecuado de entrada.

*Netflix *ni mirarla. Está en su locura particular y en los líos de "parejas" no hay que meterse porque uno suele salir jodido. Enhorabuena a los premiados que estaban dentro pero al resto no se nos ha perdido nada ahí adentro. Es un valor con un nerviosismo actual perfecto para perder dinero porque a la dificultad de encontrar un buen punto de entrada se le une la extrema complejidad de encontrarlo para la salida ..... y todo ello aderezado de la necesidad de tener stops superiores al 10%.

Vean con mimo a *Coeur d'alene* porque está a punto de perder el mega-soporte de los 22 dolares. Si no rebota rápido (el estocástico está pesimista) .... se va a pegar un garbeo importante de unos 6 dolares hacia abajo. Es uno de los canarios que suelo mirar por el valor de anticipación que marcan las plateras sobre el resto del conjunto del mercado (como también suele hacer Barclays, al menos durante el último año). Es muy importante ver en detalle lo que pase con las plateras, están anticipando problemas importantes para la plata y éste activo se mueve muy vinculado al cruce del eurodolar así que quizá está anticipando un fortalecimiento repentino del dolar. ¿noticia a la vista?.

*Alpha Natural Resources* tiene que espabilar porque no consigue subir lo necesario para que la puta MM200 deje de tener pendiente negativa. Su aspecto ha empeorado el último mes de trading y comienza a jugarse los cuartos porque el tiempo se le acaba. Si pierde los 8,9 se puede ir muy rápido a los 8 euros en donde no tenemos que pensar en entrar largos porque el aspecto de medio plazo se encontrará muy muy comprometido.

El otro día hablábamos de la importancia del soporte de 2,8 dolares en *James River Coal* y de la elevada probabilidad de que ahí se produjera un importante rebote. Efectivamente se produjo ese rebote pero ha durado pocos días (que no poca revalorización). Ahora se está viniendo abajo (el -8% no merece otro calificativo). Más le vale que aguante, aunque viene con un deterioro técnico chartista importante, el nivel de los 2,8 porque en caso contrario va a actuar como el canario se avisa de que un tsunami se lleva por delante a todo el sector carbonero. Es importante ver que hace el día en el que presumiblemente tengamos un velón fake en el SP. Si ni siquiera ese día se dispara hacia arriba con volumen ...... guano guano guano guano.

En *Arch Coal* hay que seguir fuera esperando que se superen los máximos anteriores. Mientras que eso no ocurra, no hay que estar largo. Ahora mismo apunta más hacia las posiciones cortas pero se asume mucho riesgo. Mejor esperar fuera y aplicar la máxima de "antes ojos que cerebro". Si supera los máximos anteriores ..... será una señal que corrobora que el mercado carbonero al completo ha mejorado. De momento, eso no es lo que se está viendo en el día a día de trading.

Cuidado con *Basic Energy Services* porque ha superado la muy importante resistencia de 12,5 dolares pero lo ha hecho sin volumen. Ahora está mirando hacia abajo y al venir sin volumen .... lo mismo ya no ve los 12,5 como soporte y se cae con todo el equipo, el entrenador, el utillero, el ayudante .....

En *AMD *no está acompañando el volumen así que mucho ojo. Aquí se corre mucho riesgo de llegar a pagar los postres. La resistencia entre 3 y 3,20 es grande.

En *Barclays *solamente hace falta mirar la congestión que está cogiendo le estocástico. Está anticipando un corrección pero hay que tener cuidado porque viene una importante directriz alcista que actúa como soporte ahora en los 2,8 pounds. Más abajo está el ahora mega soporte de los 2,60 pounds. En conclusión aquí no hay que volverse locos con los cortos porque tiene muy poca inercia bajista. Hay infinidad de valores con mayor inercia bajista.

En *Prisa *ya hemos comentado que los 0,29 son el nivel en el que hay que estar preparado a salirse. Se ha deteriorado de forma importante y el estocástico es bajista. Salvo vuelta de mercado en este valor, hay que andarse con mucha precaución. No importa mucho lo que haga el IBEX ya que este valor va a su aire.

Le voy a dedicar unas ilustres y concretas líneas de texto a *FCC *ahora que ha salido en prensa que la señora Doña Esther parece que tiene comprometido el futuro de su fortuna. Literalmente hay que estar fuera, absolutamente afuera, de este valor. Tienen un problema de negocio y así lo refleja claramente el chart. Es una empresa que no gana ni tiene previsto ganar el dinero que necesita para pagar su deuda. Por lo tanto necesita la inestimable ayuda de los bancos para refinanciarlos hasta que encuentren un comprador que acceda a comprar el inminente despiece de los negocios. Pero ahora los bancos no se casan con nadie ni tienen memoria.





Entonces, con este panorama .... ¿dónde se puede ganar dinero?. Pues claramente en índices. Hay que buscar cortos en el DAX por encima de los 8100 y en el SP sobre los 1524 pero siempre con los debidos y obligados stop. Ahí es donde están las oportunidades de buenos trades. De momento cualquier tipo de largo en cualquier tipo de activo .... es opositar a llegar tarde y pagar los postres. Es previsible que se pueda llegar a esos niveles, en ambos, con velones verdes en intradiario que sigan inundando de optimismo a los mercados. Ahora es un momento muy oportuno para no leer ni la prensa ni a Cárpatos.


----------



## pollastre (29 Ene 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Este señor se equivoca muy pocas veces. Es un ganador y nos está llevando la contraria.
> 
> Bridgewater




Puf.

Dalio es un trader macro, con un pequeño ejército de 1400 empleados a su disposición, entre físicos, economistas y matemáticos de relumbrón. Reconozco que el tipo es un figura, pero no tiene nada, nada que ver con nosotros (i.e., retails).

Es la clase de tipo que puede permitirse anunciar un 2013 alcista en stocks/índices (que es, esencialmente, lo que está diciendo ahí), ponerse largo, permitirse un retrace de 500 puntos en el DAX, y seguir vivo cuando se produzca un pullback de 900 puntos.

Y aún ganar 400 puntos con un principal de $80Bn.

Su universo se desarrolla en unos parámetros que nada tienen que ver con los nuestros.... no es que sea otra liga, es que es otra galaxia ::


----------



## Janus (29 Ene 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Puf.
> 
> Dalio es un trader macro, con un pequeño ejército de 1400 empleados a su disposición, entre físicos, economistas y matemáticos de relumbrón. Reconozco que el tipo es un figura, pero no tiene nada, nada que ver con nosotros (i.e., retails).
> 
> ...



así es y por eso digo que ahora se va a equivocar .... al menos en el corto plazo. 

Hay un buen youtube suyo de una hora en su retiro (por llamarlo de alguna forma porque parece el jardín del eden de los analistas macros) en el que habla de sus inversiones. Invierte tanto en índices, divisas, materias primas .... que el truco está en qué es lo que pondera más en cada momento porque llevar lleva de todo en el zurrón.

Además pueden aguantar una posición muy en contra porque al final son los inversores de sus fondos los que apoquinan. Él su fee se lo lleva


----------



## pollastre (29 Ene 2013)

Es un zumbao de las correlaciones. Las lleva al extremo. No creo que me equivoque si digo que entre sus trabajadores hay algunos físicos y matemáticos mejores que los que pueda tener (y pagar) la NASA, literalmente.

Algorítmicamente, le respeto muchísimo. Sus timeframes no tienen nada que ver con los míos, pero he estudiado sus métodos y su trabajo, y el tipo - ya te digo - es un figura.

Todo esto por no entrar a cuantificar lo que tiene que ser manejar a una caterva de 1400 "wannabe traders", cada uno con sus propias consideraciones personales y ambiciones, y todos pensando que podrían hacerlo igual o mejor operando por su cuenta en sus casas.

Como digo, respect!




Janus dijo:


> así es y por eso digo que ahora se va a equivocar .... al menos en el corto plazo.
> 
> Hay un buen youtube suyo de una hora en su retiro (por llamarlo de alguna forma porque parece el jardín del eden de los analistas macros) en el que habla de sus inversiones. Invierte tanto en índices, divisas, materias primas .... que el truco está en qué es lo que pondera más en cada momento porque llevar lleva de todo en el zurrón.


----------



## Janus (29 Ene 2013)

Yahoo ha mejorado mucho desde que lo pilló Marissa Meyer. Así lo refleja la cotización y el negocio.

MAYER: 'Need To Start A Chain Reaction' - Business Insider

Yahoo's Fourth-Quarter Earnings! - Business Insider


----------



## Janus (29 Ene 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Es un zumbao de las correlaciones. Las lleva al extremo. No creo que me equivoque si digo que entre sus trabajadores hay algunos físicos y matemáticos mejores que los que pueda tener (y pagar) la NASA, literalmente.
> 
> Algorítmicamente, le respeto muchísimo. Sus timeframes no tienen nada que ver con los míos, pero he estudiado sus métodos y su trabajo, y el tipo - ya te digo - es un figura.
> 
> ...




Se dice, se comenta, se barrunta, se lee .......... que trata a sus empleados como subnormales pero el salario amarra. Se dice que es un tío que aspira a ser un intelectual de la economía y con esa aproximación encontrar la lógica que mueva lo macro.

Dentro de todos estos "leyendas" a mí me gusta más la filosofía de Jim Simmons y de Griffin. Yo conozco un españolito que ha trabajado un año en Citadel (le largaron) y habla maravillas del talento que allí había. Dice que trabajaban más horas que las manecillas del reloj.


----------



## pollastre (29 Ene 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Se dice, se comenta, se barrunta, se lee .......... que trata a sus empleados como subnormales pero el salario amarra. Se dice que es un tío que aspira a ser un intelectual de la economía y con esa aproximación encontrar la lógica que mueva lo macro.




Y razón tienes....

Que es (o fue, a saber ya, con tantas capas intermedias.....) un figura, es cierto.

Que es un flipao, y el éxito lo ha vuelto un flipao excéntrico, no es menos cierto.

Distribuye a sus empleados una especie de "Códice de buenas conductas". El tal Códice está escrito por él mismo. Contiene unos 200 artículos que versan sobre las más diversas materias:

- comportamientos en la empresa
- actitud humana, ante el éxito y ante el fracaso
- actitud ante la vida


etc.

Obvia decir que el códice es de obligada observancia para todos los empleados de BW. 

Como curiosidad, una parte del códice está dedicada a la transparencia y a la honorabilidad entre empleados, sean iguales o superiores jerárquicos. En BW se "incentiva" la crítica, aunque sea desde abajo hacia arriba en el escalafón.

A este respecto, siguen una política de empresa curiosa. La gran mayoría de las reuniones se graban en audio, y dicho audio está disponible en la intranet para cualquier empleado (se excluyen de esto las reuniones entre Dalio y los otros dos socios y co-CIOs, por razones obvias).

Está terminantemente prohibido hablar mal de un empleado que no esté presente físicamente en ese momento, incluso para los jefes del mismo.

No obstante, muchos no dudan en calificar todo este rollito de BW como una secta con el aliciente de unos incentivos económicos suficientemente jugosos.

Si me preguntas por mi opinión personal, te diré que estamos ante un tipo brillante, que fue un tladel aún más brillante en el pasado (s. XX) y que actualmente es presa de un desvarío mesiánico, derivado del mal que aqueja a aquellos que han alcanzado - y rebasado ampliamente - sus objetivos en la vida, y que, fundamentalmente, ahora se aburren.


----------



## grillo35 (29 Ene 2013)

Pues acabo de ver otra videoconferencia reciente del Dalio charlando con otros hedge fund managers y no era tan optimista para este año como el articulo de bloomberg insinuaba...:


----------



## pollastre (29 Ene 2013)

grillo35 dijo:


> Pues acabo de ver otra videoconferencia reciente del Dalio charlando con otros hedge fund managers y no era tan optimista para este año como el articulo de bloomberg insinuaba...:




Bueno, son las ventajas que tiene el ser un trader macro.

Un macro puede, literalmente, abrir un cortilargo y ganar platita bajo toda circunstancia, siempre que tenga el músculo financiero suficiente para aguantar los retraces.

De hecho, ahora que lo pienso.... Dalio es como nuestro CMJC/JJJ, únicamente con $80Bm más. 

Total, tampoco es tanto. Y bueno, lo que Gatencio pierde en principal, lo gana en umildá. Así que podríamos decir que estamos en un empate con BW.

Bueno... esto es... técnicamente.

y tal.


----------



## Janus (29 Ene 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Y razón tienes....
> 
> Que es (o fue, a saber ya, con tantas capas intermedias.....) un figura, es cierto.
> 
> ...



Yo lo he leido o mejor dicho lo comencé a leer y me pareció un tocho infumable porque se mete en un detalle casi místico que aburre. Entiendo que si fuera a currar allí me lo leería con sumo detenimiento pero ahora ni de coña. No recuerdo si lo pillé en su website o buscándolo en internete. Es un word denso y tocho que requiere leerlo solo y sin distraciones además de disponer de bastante tiempo. Parece que es de obligada lectura cuando uno entra y de obligada observancia mientras uno está allí adentro. Basta que lo haya escrito él .... para que más le vale a un empleado sabérselo de memoria.

Son míticas las anécdotas en las que él se pone al final de la sala y pone a parir las opiniones de su gente cuando charla en foro abierto sobre por dónde ven el devenir de la economía. También hay una anécdota muy curiosa sobre un chico que harto de sus injerencias .... el dió un buen corte.


----------



## Lechu (29 Ene 2013)

Rumores de que dia y mercadona se fusionan.


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Ene 2013)

Guanos dias gaceleridos 

MV azote de los alcistas estuvo fuera de combate por una gripe del carajo :ouch: 

hoy vamos a piramidar con un tercer y ultimo paquete :baba:


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Ene 2013)

8670 nuevo paquete corto , el promedio es ahora de aprox 8600 para el total :Aplauso:

cuidadin con guanesa :ouch:


----------



## LÁNGARO (29 Ene 2013)

gato di la verdad, tu vas largo.


----------



## LÁNGARO (29 Ene 2013)

si no es así, por favor no aparezcas hasta que lleguemos a los 8400 por lo menos.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (29 Ene 2013)

lechu dijo:


> Rumores de que dia y mercadona se fusionan.



Mercadia o dianona.


----------



## azkunaveteya (29 Ene 2013)

lechu dijo:


> Rumores de que dia y mercadona se fusionan.



no fusion

se aliaron ayer.

misma asociacion


----------



## ghkghk (29 Ene 2013)

Recomendaciones de los analistos Repsol... Vaya hijos de perra. Ahora ya es seguro que me hacen saltar el stop profit.


----------



## bertok (29 Ene 2013)

Llevamos tiempo patinando y parece que seguimos en la misma.

Tengan cuidado, no se vayan a caer ::

Participo poco pero intento leerles en la sombra.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (29 Ene 2013)

.
Janus, hay gente que con mucho menos se hace un boletín por suscripción y se saca dinero ... :Aplauso:





Janus dijo:


> *Novavax *
> *Savient *
> *Arena Pharma*
> *First Solar*
> ...


----------



## juanfer (29 Ene 2013)

Pensaba que seria mucho peor.

Ventas minoristas Españolas (Anual) -10.7%


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Ene 2013)

el eurostoxx esta metido en un jran lateral , ayer no pudo con la parte alta , esta sentenciado , el sp500 no tendra huevos de cerrar el mes por encima de su jran lateral :Baile:


----------



## pecata minuta (29 Ene 2013)

Janus o algun otro prisero, ¿¿¿¿acaban de cruzar un paquetón en Prisa a 0,30 o me lo ha parecido a mi???


----------



## Janus (29 Ene 2013)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> Janus, hay gente que con mucho menos se hace un boletín por suscripción y se saca dinero ... :Aplauso:



Algunas veces se gana más participando en el mercado. Otras veces se devuelven al mercado esas ganancias o incluso más con lo que el neto es negativo. Pero uno se pelea y las victorias enorgullecen. Si no se acaba en la miseria es un buen negocio emocional. Pero hay que ganar y estar en verde al final del día, del mes o del año.

Además yo no les podría cobrar a ustedes porque i) alguno me dejaría un cañón y ii) no lo usarían las recomendaciones porque intuyo que en general por aquí hay mucho papertrading no gatuno.


----------



## Janus (29 Ene 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Janus o algun otro prisero, ¿¿¿¿acaban de cruzar un paquetón en Prisa a 0,30 o me lo ha parecido a mi???



Sí lo han metido pero a precio acordado porque no había ni bid ni ask para ese trade, o al menos no se veía en el libro de órdenes.

De momento sobre los 800.000 títulos. Si se anima y aparecen trades ..... estará bien si no será un trade anecdótico.


----------



## paulistano (29 Ene 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Janus o algun otro prisero, ¿¿¿¿acaban de cruzar un paquetón en Prisa a 0,30 o me lo ha parecido a mi???



Esperemos respete esta gente.... Hoy me tiro casi todo el día desconectado del blokel

Si ha sido paqueton y ha aguantado el 0,30... Pues bueno es.


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Ene 2013)

si el ibex tiene algo de mistico esa es su linea de tendencia alcista primaria , que ahora actua como resistencia :Aplauso:


----------



## LÁNGARO (29 Ene 2013)

banco popular - La CNMV se reúne hoy para decidir sobre las posiciones cortas pero informará el jueves - 29/01/13 en Infomercados
Ayer el regulador de la bolsa de Grecia anunciaba el fin de la prohibición de las posiciones cortas salvo en los valores del sector financiero


----------



## juanfer (29 Ene 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> banco popular - La CNMV se reúne hoy para decidir sobre las posiciones cortas pero informará el jueves - 29/01/13 en Infomercados
> Ayer el regulador de la bolsa de Grecia anunciaba el fin de la prohibición de las posiciones cortas salvo en los valores del sector financiero



Ya somos los únicos de la OCDE en la prohibición de cortos.


----------



## atman (29 Ene 2013)

Hoy o mañana hay reunión de la FED... creo que mañana. Teóricamente, en esta no hay rueda de prensa y tal... pero ya saben... "Mi" creer que eso decidirá todo...

Y con esto se puede terminar de liar...

Analysis: Immigration reform could boost U.S. economic growth | Reuters


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (29 Ene 2013)

Janus dijo:


> intuyo que en general por aquí hay mucho papertrading no gatuno.



.
YO papertrading no gasto. De hecho, revisando 2.012 he visto que hice más de 400 operaciones, un disparate y, sinceramente, más del 60% me las podría haber ahorrado, ni siquiera cumplían mis propias normas de trading.

En enero llevo solo 5, (4+/1-), pero tampoco tiene mérito, este mes ha sido muy fácil de operar.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (29 Ene 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> banco popular - La CNMV se reúne hoy para decidir sobre las posiciones cortas pero informará el jueves - 29/01/13 en Infomercados
> Ayer el regulador de la bolsa de Grecia anunciaba el fin de la prohibición de las posiciones cortas salvo en los valores del sector financiero



.
AQUÍ seguro que hacen lo mismo, cortos disponibles excepto banquitos.


----------



## paulistano (29 Ene 2013)

Etf's entrarían si limitan los cortos a entidades no financieras? 

Yo creo que no, al ser estas parte importante en los índices.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (29 Ene 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Etf's entrarían si limitan los cortos a entidades no financieras?
> 
> Yo creo que no, al ser estas parte importante en los índices.



.
LOS ETFs se han podido contratar todo este tiempo. Si es inverso o no no ha parecido un problema. Uno de los que lleva ING ahora mismo, no es que tenga un volumen para tirar cohetes, pero negociarse se negocian:


[2] Verifique si el ETF seleccionado es con el que desea operar:
LYXOR ETF IBEX 35 INVERSO

Actualizar Precio
DATOS SESIÓN HORA 10:14 FECHA 29/01/2013
Último Precio Variación desde cierre anterior Precio de apertura Máximo día Mínimo día Volumen negociado (Titulos)
45,28 EUR 0,07% 45,25 EUR 45,28 EUR 45,25 EUR 1.550


----------



## paulistano (29 Ene 2013)

Ya se hablo del tema aquí, claro que se negocian pero ya entra en la responsabilidad del inversor el contratarlos. 

En su día postee mail de bankinter en contestación a mi consulta, y me decían que la prohibición de corros también era para los etf.


----------



## LÁNGARO (29 Ene 2013)

en infomercados ya estan comentando que el Ibex se va a los 9000
ibex 35 - Análisis técnico Ibex 35: podría extender las subidas hasta el nivel de los 9.000 puntos - 29/01/13 en Infomercados


----------



## torrefacto (29 Ene 2013)

Entrando en Gowex como si no hubiera mañana!! al chicharrito rico señores!! vamos que nos lo quitan de las manos XD XD


----------



## torrefacto (29 Ene 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> en infomercados ya estan comentando que el Ibex se va a los 9000
> ibex 35 - Análisis técnico Ibex 35: podría extender las subidas hasta el nivel de los 9.000 puntos - 29/01/13 en Infomercados



Ni de coña, yo opino que va a ver un proceso bajista, lo veo mas en los 6000 que en 9000, en mi humilde y asquerosa visión


----------



## paulistano (29 Ene 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Ya se hablo del tema aquí, claro que se negocian pero ya entra en la responsabilidad del inversor el contratarlos.
> 
> En su día postee mail de bankinter en contestación a mi consulta, y me decían que la prohibición de corros también era para los etf.



Tenía el correo por aquí


En relación con su consulta, le informamos de que los fondos o ETF's, cuya política de inversión es la de replicar la rentabilidad inversa de un índice o cartera de valores afectados por la prohibición, se encuentran incluidos en dicha prohibición, que no permite crear o incrementar una posición corta a través de la participación en el fondo o ETF.

Quedamos a su disposición para cualquier otra consulta que desee realizar.

Atentamente,

Bankinter


----------



## Pepitoria (29 Ene 2013)

Que velas más cuquis


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Ene 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Que velas más cuquis



asin es gacela en pepitoria :Aplauso:


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Ene 2013)

lo habeis intentado ejpertitos , no podeis decir que no lo habeis intentado , pero no se puede ir contra la tendencia y es justamente contra la linea tendencial mas importante contra la que os habeis estrellado , ahora volveremos a la normalidad los ejpertitos a comer tochos :: y los inversoreh inconscientes a banquetearnos con las plusvis :baba:


----------



## vmmp29 (29 Ene 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Que velas más cuquis



ponga *que velotes*

sir


----------



## Janus (29 Ene 2013)

Ayer alertábamos de FCC. Ya lo están viendo. Ni con un palo


----------



## LÁNGARO (29 Ene 2013)

alguien conoce un juego de movil llamado INGRESS?
bajaremos de los 8600, o terminamos en verde???


----------



## atman (29 Ene 2013)

a mi ingress me suena a base de datos que había cuando algunos de ustedes aún no había nacido... jajaja... ni idea de que fue de ellos...


----------



## Janus (29 Ene 2013)

No se dejen llevar por el pesimismo inmediato porque antes es previsible un velón verde para terminar de atrincherar debidamente el horno.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (29 Ene 2013)

Buenos dias y tal,

¿Como va la jornada? Despues del dia de ayer, donde tampoco se asomaron muchos a ver como estaba el mercaoh´, seguimos con el tran tran lateral-alcista, pero sin el susto de noviembre. O mucho cambia la cosa y comienzan a entrar posiciones claras o seguiremos asi un buen trecho con las elecciones alemanas en el horizonte.

Supongo que Mr.P con su radar para el m/p nos dira como talacosadecalentita llegado el momento, como sabemos donde vive o a que corte ingles va podemos amenazarlo se susto no de muerte, tampoco somos aqui albanokosovares.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (29 Ene 2013)

atman dijo:


> a mi ingress me suena a base de datos que había cuando algunos de ustedes aún no había nacido... jajaja... ni idea de que fue de ellos...



.
PUES yo participé en una evaluación del producto para un proyecto de los grandes-grandes. No estaba mal. Al final los responsables eligieron NATURAL-ADABAS, que eso si que era una mierda de dimensiones siderales, si alguien tiene experiencia podrá corroborar lo que digo ... Supongo que alguien se llevó su comisión, as usual.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (29 Ene 2013)

oracle of madrid, que tal:
GDF SUEZ - ETRE UTILE AUX HOMMES

alguno mu malo la esta trabajando desde hace un par de semanas, y son malos de verdad, de los de sacar mucha pasta.


Pegale un vistazo.


----------



## Janus (29 Ene 2013)

Prisa está moviéndose. Atentos porque puede salir por cualquier sitio.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (29 Ene 2013)

Las pescatinas me las quito de encima que hay que tener liquidez para este nuevo business con el gas.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (29 Ene 2013)

De matildolandia que¿? poco se menea. Los 10,95 son zona importante parece, y por desgracia para mi y los millones de españoles que la tienen en cartera como empresa lider universal en las telecomunicaciones, que no los supera y se va a los 30 euros ni a tiros.

Los accionistas de TEF estamos en manos de Montoro, tiene que crear ya un impuesto para comprar acciones de matildolandia.


----------



## Janus (29 Ene 2013)

Quién dijo miedo?

Garrett McNamara 100 Foot Wave - Business Insider


----------



## pollastre (29 Ene 2013)

Qué bien le veo, Señol Chinazo.... su portfolio de inversiones bien organizado... su cartera cubierta... un tipo con porte, percha y prestancia, sí señor ::


----------



## Krim (29 Ene 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Prisa está moviéndose. Atentos porque puede salir por cualquier sitio.



Están al micro: ¡Calienta pero no cocina!


----------



## Janus (29 Ene 2013)

Cierro trading en DAX. Ya no hago más.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (29 Ene 2013)

No se crea que esto se diferencia mucho de alguna que otra compañia, claro que asi les va...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (29 Ene 2013)

Estama mañana han estado comentando sobre Dallio un amante de las correlaciones y con una manada de fisicos y matematicos a su alcance, pues bien, solo espero que entre sus filas no haya ningun nobel, porque ya sabemos como acaba la mezcla de correlaciones, matematicos, fisicos y nobeles.

PD: ¿Como se ven los gifs guarros del pirata en 6 monitors?


----------



## pollastre (29 Ene 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> PD: ¿Como se ven los gifs guarros del pirata en 6 monitors?




Bueno, como el DON suele subir gifs con resolución más bien perruna guarruna, pues no puedo extenderlos en modo "mantel porno" en los seis monitores, porque entonces aparecen muy pixelados.

Así que lo que hago es repetirlos seis veces en cada monitor, modo mosaico, y así, mire a donde mire, it's fap time ::


----------



## Janus (29 Ene 2013)

First está haciendo lo que ayer noche decíamos. Ahora está cerca de la base del canal, si no aguanta se irá hasta el origen de la última subida importante.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (29 Ene 2013)

Si es que el fallo siempre es del DON, siempre, no falla.

¿De cuanto son los monitores? ¿Que resolucion le vendria bien? Usted pida y se le dara, otra cosa el DON no sabra pero porno se lo conoce todo.


----------



## FranR (29 Ene 2013)

Momento Fary....


----------



## LÁNGARO (29 Ene 2013)

El Fary "siempre he detestado al hombre blandengue" - YouTube


----------



## vmmp29 (29 Ene 2013)

black hawk down ............ 

confianza del consumidor

paso a recoger mi owned


----------



## FranR (29 Ene 2013)

[YOUTUBE]NFkI-zxZlHo[/YOUTUBE]

La señal de trading es clara.

!Si no las descifran no van a trabajar con el Cándido ese! ::


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (29 Ene 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> El Fary "siempre he detestado al hombre blandengue" - YouTube





Spoiler


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Ene 2013)

...... one down!


----------



## Pepitoria (29 Ene 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> El Fary "siempre he detestado al hombre blandengue" - YouTube



¿sería aplicable utilizar el termino "la vela blandengue"?


----------



## FranR (29 Ene 2013)

20 fary puntos, de momento.

Huele a enserrona, OLEEE TORITOOOOO


----------



## Janus (29 Ene 2013)

En First se puede meter un largo con stop en 28 aprox. El r/r no es óptimo ahora mismo por el riesgo de mercado pero sí que se puede intentar.


----------



## Hannibal (29 Ene 2013)

Mí no entender nada de lo que está pasando hoy; se descuenta ya la apertura de cortos o es cosa mia?


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (29 Ene 2013)

TRE lo ha conseguido. Superó los 39. Mala suerte...


----------



## FranR (29 Ene 2013)

Momento run y no mires patrás....


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Ene 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Momento run y no mires patrás....



[YOUTUBE]wrrP_KB44y8[/YOUTUBE] :vomito:


----------



## FranR (29 Ene 2013)

BBVA vende un negociete, 700 minolles de plusvis.

El día 1 a las 9 y media nos vemos en la presentación resultados.

P.D. Descontado, por supuesto.


----------



## Janus (29 Ene 2013)

Piratón, estoy deseando ver la tarjeta de visita del Jato con customización hard core.


----------



## FranR (29 Ene 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Piratón, estoy deseando ver la tarjeta de visita del Jato con customización hard core.



Pinche el spoiler, justo encima del mío.


----------



## Janus (29 Ene 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Pinche el spoiler, justo encima del mío.



Ya le había visto pero quiero ver la versión hard core. Algo así como al japorro en bikini. :


----------



## FranR (29 Ene 2013)

8.624 contado, yo me cuidaría de agacharme en este momento para coger el jabón que se me ha caído....

Creado canal estrecho. Bear Vs. Bulls en 10 puntos...los de sutura serán más.


----------



## Janus (29 Ene 2013)

Hoy puede ser que el SP, ya se verá, acabe en verde y habiendo hincado el diente en 1510.


----------



## Janus (29 Ene 2013)

First está ahora mismo en el punto milimétrico sobre el canal. Aquí el risk es mínimo mirando el stop en 28. Mil títulos son 200 dolares aprox de risk.


----------



## FranR (29 Ene 2013)

Me estaré equivocando casi seguro, pero el 8604 llama con fuerza....


----------



## paulistano (29 Ene 2013)

Nuestras gamesas con barrera de 16.000 títulos en 1,90


----------



## FranR (29 Ene 2013)

En DAX 7821 es donde se está produciendo la berrea...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Ene 2013)

Janus dijo:


> First está ahora mismo en el punto milimétrico sobre el canal. Aquí el risk es mínimo mirando el stop en 28. Mil títulos son 200 dolares aprox de risk.



¿No crees que está con ganas de tocar el entorno de los 26,4$?


----------



## pollastre (29 Ene 2013)

Me cago en.... ::

y en ::::

Y aún le diría más, si no estuviéramos en horario infantil :XX::XX:



pd: Ahora me va a hacer currar, buscando en las opciones del foro dónde está la de "añadir firma al final del mensaje"... tsk tsk....



Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ...... one down!


----------



## FranR (29 Ene 2013)

Primer intento fallido: 10 Ibex y 6 dax recorrido desde aviso..

Second round desde la misma línea de salida en Dax...un poco más abajo el Ibex


----------



## FranR (29 Ene 2013)

GOOOOOOOOOOO

cinco minutos, darmeeee argoooo.

A punto de cazarme. Alemanes se escapan...ibex clavado.


----------



## Janus (29 Ene 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿No crees que está con ganas de tocar el entorno de los 26,4$?



Sí pero pensar así es la clave para que haga otra cosa. Cuando da mucho miedo entrar porque se está pensando "el soporte no va a aguantar" es cuando realmente está la oportunidad de compra. El risk antes era muy bajo.

Ojos antes que cerebro.


----------



## Janus (29 Ene 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Hoy puede ser que el SP, ya se verá, acabe en verde y habiendo hincado el diente en 1510.



En ello está. Ya se oyen muchos culos perreando por haberse visto rotos. Antes de la vuelta importante, tiene que haber "alcismo" para lograr que sea un fake redondo.


----------



## atman (29 Ene 2013)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> PUES yo participé en una evaluación del producto para un proyecto de los grandes-grandes. No estaba mal. Al final los responsables eligieron NATURAL-ADABAS, que eso si que era una mierda de dimensiones siderales, si alguien tiene experiencia podrá corroborar lo que digo ... Supongo que alguien se llevó su comisión, as usual.



Ufff. ADABAS era todavía más antigua y si "por casualidad" querías integridad referencial... había que currárselos... le hablo del pleistoceno superior... porque esa era incluso más antigua que Ingress... para completar el lote... faltan Informix, Btrieve y por supuesto Oracle. Las únicas que siguen vivas son estas dos últimas ¿no? Y la única que goza de buena salud la última...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Ene 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Sí pero pensar así es la clave para que haga otra cosa. Cuando da mucho miedo entrar porque se está pensando "el soporte no va a aguantar" es cuando realmente está la oportunidad de compra. El risk antes era muy bajo.
> 
> Ojos antes que cerebro.



A mi los ojos me dicen que esas velas son enculadoras..... suerte!


----------



## Janus (29 Ene 2013)

12 dolares puede ser un punto realmente bueno para largos en ProShares. Vienen a corresponderse con el target del SP. El DAX debería andar más fuerte para que sus máximos se correspondan con los del SP. En esa disyuntiva, qué target mandará .... el del SP o el del DAX?. Eso para complicar el futuro trade.


----------



## Pepitoria (29 Ene 2013)

Reversal de mi vida y tal..

..no eran velas blandengues...


----------



## FranR (29 Ene 2013)

Ahora vuelvo.... 

Me quedan dos credits para meterle a la Merkel...cuando ponga Insert Coin, ya no hay más partidas. 8:


----------



## Janus (29 Ene 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Reversal de mi vida y tal..
> 
> ..no eran velas blandengues...



Los velones en timeframes de horas es lo que tienen.


----------



## pollastre (29 Ene 2013)

No se ansie, no se ansie .... vale que el push ha hecho daño (7051 era el pivot para cortos) pero me da a mí que finalmente van a acabar respetándolo.

Otra cuestión es que un push de +9 pips en el DAX es demasiê per le body... que ahí estoy totalmente de acuerdo... venía muy fuerte el tema, la verdad.


edit: joder, quise decir "7851", no "7051".... 




FranR dijo:


> Ahora vuelvo....
> 
> Me quedan dos credits para meterle a la Merkel...cuando ponga Insert Coin, ya no hay más partidas. 8:


----------



## pollastre (29 Ene 2013)

xDD ... ADABAS es Old School, pero de verdad de la buena.

Es un placer volver a oir, o a leer, estas arquitecturas.





atman dijo:


> Ufff. ADABAS era todavía más antigua y si "por casualidad" querías integridad referencial... había que currárselos... le hablo del pleistoceno superior... porque esa era incluso más antigua que Ingress... para completar el lote... faltan Informix, Btrieve y por supuesto Oracle. Las únicas que siguen vivas son estas dos últimas ¿no? Y la única que goza de buena salud la última...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Ene 2013)

frikazos everywhere.... :ouch:


----------



## pollastre (29 Ene 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> frikazos everywhere.... :ouch:



Protos reserva a su salud, DON ::


----------



## atman (29 Ene 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> xDD ... ADABAS es Old School, pero de verdad de la buena.
> 
> Es un placer volver a oir, o a leer, estas arquitecturas.



Se me ha ocurrido ir a Infojobs... todavía hay ofertas de empleo para ADABAS... 

Supongo que "algo" habrá cambiado después de 20 años... vamos, digo yo... :XX:

las administraciones públicas deben estar plagadas... porque en su momento se ponía mucho-mucho... y después de su momento... tambien... Supongo que era porque así había plena justificación para facturar horas a paladas... :bla:

Por lo que veo, ahora el dinero está en migrar las aplicaciones existentes... :XX:


----------



## pollastre (29 Ene 2013)

Actualmente, para justificar horas improductivas gastadas en sistemas propietarios, las cárnicas de "a maradeví la hora de informático", ya tienen el DB2.

Es una excusa maravillosa para cobrar por no hacer una mierda.

Sinceramente, me cuestiono cuánto tiempo más se puede mantener el esquema ponzi de cárnicas + informáticos_de_salón que hay montado en este país.





atman dijo:


> Se me ha ocurrido ir a Infojobs... todavía hay ofertas de empleo para ADABAS...
> 
> Supongo que "algo" habrá cambiado después de 20 años... vamos, digo yo... :XX:
> 
> las administraciones públicas deben estar plagadas... porque en su momento se ponía mucho-mucho... y después de su momento... tambien... Supongo que era porque así había plena justificación para facturar horas a paladas... :bla:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (29 Ene 2013)

Al soltar las pescatinas se iran a 20 euros, eso seguro.

Pero gdf ha llamdo a la puerta.

PD: Facebook continua en bolsa?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (29 Ene 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Actualmente, para justificar horas improductivas gastadas en sistemas propietarios, las cárnicas de "a maradeví la hora de informático", ya tienen el DB2.
> 
> Es una excusa maravillosa para cobrar por no hacer una mierda.
> 
> Sinceramente, me cuestiono cuánto tiempo más se puede mantener el esquema ponzi de cárnicas + informáticos_de_salón que hay montado en este país.



Poco ya, la guita de las empresas publicas es cada dia menor, y las ibexianas 3 4 de lo mismo.


----------



## pollastre (29 Ene 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Poco ya, la guita de las empresas publicas es cada dia menor, y las ibexianas 3 4 de lo mismo.




Pues a ver qué es lo que van a hacer con toda la workforce (los famosos pools) que tienen. Hay gente a a la que, literalmente, no saben qué pedirles para mantenerlos ocupados. Cualquier cosa antes que despedirlos.

Pero claro, esta situación, mantenida en el tiempo, pues....


----------



## Pepitoria (29 Ene 2013)

I had a dream...

de un SP por debajo de 1000

****

Se abre un duelo de owneds


----------



## Janus (29 Ene 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> xDD ... ADABAS es Old School, pero de verdad de la buena.
> 
> Es un placer volver a oir, o a leer, estas arquitecturas.



Aquí se presenta uno que en su día hizo pinitos en Btrieve y algo tecleó en ADABAS vía simulador en PC. Para que después se diga que no se hace nada en la uni.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (29 Ene 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> I had a dream...
> 
> de un SP por debajo de 1000
> 
> ...



Animemos el bajismo:

http://stockcharts.com/h-sc/ui?c=$OEXA200R

en 85 y girando :baba:

esto utlimo en honor al JJJ.


----------



## Janus (29 Ene 2013)

En Chesapeake hay un 10% de reward al alza más o menos fácil, creo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Ene 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Protos reserva a su salud, DON ::



Frikazo borrachuzo somewhere.....:Baile:


----------



## Janus (29 Ene 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Hoy puede ser que el SP, ya se verá, acabe en verde y habiendo hincado el diente en 1510.



Ya ha estado en 1508. Se cumple el escenario y acompaña en él la situación del ProShares Vix Short Term. Ahí va a haber un fenomenal trade si efectivamente el SP se da la vuelta en 1524 aprox.


----------



## Janus (29 Ene 2013)

Qué bonita está la bolsa, está preciosa.


Qué bonito, qué bonito ....

[YOUTUBE]SCJfz3Fr_oc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## atman (29 Ene 2013)

De momento, sondean los 1500...

Bueno... voy a ver si le doy la bendición al IVA... e iré a que me dé un poco el aire... me suele poner de muy mala leche ver la cantidad de pasta que estos h¿&#$ d@ p*!? se llevan así por las buenas. Los trimestrales tienen un pase, pero cuando lo veo así todo junto... y le sumo IRPFs y pienso luego en sociedades... es que es que...


----------



## Janus (29 Ene 2013)

Al VIX lo están machacando y con él a todos los ETF referenciados. Perfecto para el ensalada de perro que están preparando en los mercados. Va a doler .... y no precisamente en la espalda por debajo de los riñones. A alguno el rompen los dientes de la ostia que se va a pegar por ir sin stops.

Veo poco movimiento por el hilo, luego llegarán tarde y vendrán las prisas por entrar a destiempo.


----------



## Janus (29 Ene 2013)

Sobra decirlo, no se pongan cortos en el SP a partir de las 21:00. Al contrario mirenlo con ojitos alcistas.


----------



## atman (29 Ene 2013)

nunca sobra... los cortos en el SP en el mejor de los casos... mañana...


----------



## sr.anus (29 Ene 2013)

Tendria que decir que me encanta, pero ver todos mis valores usanos en verde (pero verde de verdad +10%) y todas los chachiconsensos aconsejando sobreponderar, mandinga tiene que estar a la vuelta de la esquina


----------



## juanfer (29 Ene 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Qué bonita está la bolsa, está preciosa.
> 
> 
> Qué bonito, qué bonito ....
> ...



Que recuerdos, esta musica te deja huella.


----------



## Janus (29 Ene 2013)

First rompiendo culos. Hay que esperar al cierre pero quien hubiera llevado el stop ajustado a 28 ya tiene el risk materializado. Éste no debería haber pasado en ningún caso del 1%. Así es este negocio.


----------



## Janus (29 Ene 2013)

Ha marcado en 1509 y yo decía que tiene que tocar por lo menos el 1510. Venga, no me dejes como un mentiroso.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Ene 2013)

Janus dijo:


> First rompiendo culos. Hay que esperar al cierre pero quien hubiera llevado el stop ajustado a 28 ya tiene el risk materializado. Éste no debería haber pasado en ningún caso del 1%. Así es este negocio.



Mis hogos no engañaron. Eran velas enculadoras!

Mientras el riesgo esté acotado, no problemo.


----------



## Janus (29 Ene 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Ha marcado en 1509 y yo decía que tiene que tocar por lo menos el 1510. Venga, no me dejes como un mentiroso.



1509.78, precisión milimétrica.


----------



## Janus (29 Ene 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Mis hogos no engañaron. Eran velas enculadoras!
> 
> Mientras el riesgo esté acotado, no problemo.



A mí no me ha cazado porque mis ojos solo mira un valor: el ProShares VIX Short Term.


----------



## Janus (29 Ene 2013)

Marcho a cenar un revuelto de langostinos con ali oli. Vuelvo para el cierre.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Ene 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Marcho a cenar un revuelto de langostinos con ali oli. Vuelvo para el cierre.



ali oli para cenar.... con dos cojones!!! :|:|


----------



## Janus (29 Ene 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ali oli para cenar.... con dos cojones!!! :|:|



Y con pan de pueblo para untar. Llego relamiéndome.


----------



## Janus (29 Ene 2013)

Me parece que hoy Janus ha tenido una precisión milimétrica, suerte pero cantada en directo cuando estaba en 1500 rondando un poco por arriba.


----------



## jpm (29 Ene 2013)

buenas noches, es la primera vez que posteo aunque os leo,ruego disculpen mi ignoracia, pero al hilo de oir hablar del proshares vix short term, os queria consultar si no pensais que este nuevo jueguecito del vix en la bolsa es uno en el que no podemos perder a muy largo plazo (5a 10 años). Yo soy dado a invertir en grandes empsas que por circunstancias tienen posibilidades de quebrar y eso lo refleja su cotizacion, una veces sale bien, alstom, otras jodidamente mal, GM. Pero a lo que iba, jugando al vix, yo al tvix, no podemos quebrar y raro sera que durante cinco años no haya rachas locas de volatilidad en las que podamos, comprando ahora, multiplicar en algun momento x10. En estos momentos tengo una posicion limitadisima a 6, si llega a 4 doblo, y asi tengo pensado hacer cargando a lo bestia si llega a 1-2, no puede ser esto una ballena blanca? jugamos con ventaja, no nos quebrará


----------



## pollastre (29 Ene 2013)

jpm dijo:


> Pero a lo que iba, jugando al vix, yo al tvix, no podemos quebrar y raro sera que durante cinco años no haya rachas locas de volatilidad en las que podamos, comprando ahora, multiplicar en algun momento x10. En estos momentos tengo una posicion limitadisima a 6, si llega a 4 doblo, y asi tengo pensado hacer cargando a lo bestia si llega a 1-2, no puede ser esto una ballena blanca? jugamos con ventaja, no nos quebrará




Bienvenido, hamijo.

Su lógica es sólida, pero sólo comentarle que en los últimos 5 años hemos visto cosas que simpre se pensaron "raras, cuando no imposibles".

A mercado se entra siempre por deducción ("ha pasado esto, mi sistema me dice aquesto, y entonces yo hago alotro"), nunca por inducción ("el VIX está en mínimos, así que seguramente la volatibilidad se dispare x10 en los próximos años").

Intentar predecir lo que el Mercado puede (o no) hacer, es receta segura, si no para el fracaso, sí para tratar este negocio como si fuera la ruleta en un casino.

Si Ud. está cómodo con la idea de que es lo mismo invertir que apostar en betwin.com, entonces adelante, nada que objetar.


----------



## bertok (29 Ene 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ...... one down!



you're great :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:::


----------



## bertok (29 Ene 2013)

atman dijo:


> Ufff. ADABAS era todavía más antigua y si "por casualidad" querías integridad referencial... había que currárselos... le hablo del pleistoceno superior... porque esa era incluso más antigua que Ingress... para completar el lote... faltan Informix, Btrieve y por supuesto Oracle. Las únicas que siguen vivas son estas dos últimas ¿no? Y la única que goza de buena salud la última...



Ustedes son muy veteranos.

Si hubiera una quedada de foreros del jilo tendrían que identificarse entre los yayoflautas :XX::XX::XX::XX:


----------



## bertok (29 Ene 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> I had a dream...
> 
> de un SP por debajo de 1000
> 
> ...



Mariquita: se va a los 840 8:


----------



## bertok (29 Ene 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ali oli para cenar.... con dos cojones!!! :|:|



Tu follas poco :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Ene 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Tu follas poco :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:



¿Tu que haces _follaor_, Las desmayas con el tufo a ajo antes de zumbártelas? ::


----------



## pollastre (29 Ene 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿Tu que haces _follaor_, Las desmayas con el tufo a ajo antes de zumbártelas? ::




Psé.... tiene cierto sentido.... unos langostos del Mercadona con la tarrina de ali oli (marca Hacendado) vienen a salir por unos 9 pavasos.

Tumbarla a base de copas te puede llevar unos 30.

Economía de guerra, que se llama ::


----------



## bertok (29 Ene 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿Tu que haces _follaor_, Las desmayas con el tufo a ajo antes de zumbártelas? ::



Una dama no se merece a un tarugo oliendo a ajo ::::::

Janus cromagnon :XX::XX::XX:

A una dama la cortejas, no te la zumbas ::


----------



## Janus (29 Ene 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿Tu que haces _follaor_, Las desmayas con el tufo a ajo antes de zumbártelas? ::



Necesitamos una tarjeta de visita para bertok. Ahora que presume de follar, podrías pensar en un avatar siniestro que se la esté pelando como un mono y jugando al bingo casero en una trinchera


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Ene 2013)

los gringos van a probar el nivel FOSA COMUN ? ienso: ya no queda na para el BIG GUANO :Aplauso:


----------



## pollastre (29 Ene 2013)

bertok dijo:


> A una dama la cortejas, no te la zumbas ::



Oh, eso está muy bien para una posición l/p.


Pero si eres un _mete-saca _intradiario, lo llevas jodido con esa actitud ::


----------



## Janus (29 Ene 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Psé.... tiene cierto sentido.... unos langostos del Mercadona con la tarrina de ali oli (marca Hacendado) vienen a salir por unos 9 pavasos.
> 
> Tumbarla a base de copas te puede llevar unos 30.
> 
> Economía de guerra, que se llama ::



No seré yo quien coma eso del Mercadona. Mi padres me enseñaron que si haces algo que merezca la pena, que sea a lo grande.


----------



## Janus (29 Ene 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Una dama no se merece a un tarugo oliendo a ajo ::::::
> 
> Janus cromagnon :XX::XX::XX:
> 
> A una dama la cortejas, no te la zumbas ::



Cómo se nota que estás con las manos llenas de callos malayos.


----------



## pollastre (29 Ene 2013)

Janus dijo:


> No seré yo quien coma eso del Mercadona. Mi padres me enseñaron que si haces algo que merezca la pena, que sea a lo grande.




Vaaaaamos Nadal.... reconóceme que a 6 pavos el kilo, y abierto hasta las 9 de la noche (10pm si está en un centro comercial), son un desavío más que decente. 

Que no son para el Vega Sicilia, vale... pero para un Martes noche cualquiera.... como decía ese clásico del fútbol español.... "amos Rafa, no me jodas ! "::::


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Ene 2013)

fijaos en el nasdaq100 gaceleridos y ejpertitos , es el indice que se adelanta , lo mismo esta haciendo el sp500 , ambos un HCH de manual , solo que el nasdaq a punto de irse pabajo desde el segundo hombro y el sp500 recien llegando a lo mas alto de la cabeza :Aplauso:


----------



## jpm (29 Ene 2013)

todos tenemos nuestro sistema de inversion, lo que pasa es que en el mio alguna vez me quiebra la empresa , lo que me sorprende de este jueguecito es q el vix no te va a quebrar, y esta claro que puede llegar a 8 y menos, obvio, pero por supuesto q no tengo una bola de cristal, pero que el vix en 10 años en algun momento llegara a 40 y el tvix a 80 no creo que sea algo extraño, pero vamos, a lo mejor tenemos 10 años de paz y placidez economica sin sobresaltos, quiza tenga q esperar 20 años, de todas formas, ojala sea asi, porque solo lo he comprado para cubrirme del resto de inversiones ya que estoy bastante comprado y me empieza a dar vertigo


----------



## ponzi (29 Ene 2013)

jpm dijo:


> buenas noches, es la primera vez que posteo aunque os leo,ruego disculpen mi ignoracia, pero al hilo de oir hablar del proshares vix short term, os queria consultar si no pensais que este nuevo jueguecito del vix en la bolsa es uno en el que no podemos perder a muy largo plazo (5a 10 años). Yo soy dado a invertir en grandes empsas que por circunstancias tienen posibilidades de quebrar y eso lo refleja su cotizacion, una veces sale bien, alstom, otras jodidamente mal, GM. Pero a lo que iba, jugando al vix, yo al tvix, no podemos quebrar y raro sera que durante cinco años no haya rachas locas de volatilidad en las que podamos, comprando ahora, multiplicar en algun momento x10. En estos momentos tengo una posicion limitadisima a 6, si llega a 4 doblo, y asi tengo pensado hacer cargando a lo bestia si llega a 1-2, no puede ser esto una ballena blanca? jugamos con ventaja, no nos quebrará



Venga voy a jugar a ese juego apuntese Thales,Arcelor,Alcoa,Eon.Se las he puesto ordenadas por plazo y riesgo.Ahora si compra no arriesgue demasiado y le recomiendo que no mire las cotizaciones en una buena temporada.


----------



## ponzi (29 Ene 2013)

Janus dijo:


> No seré yo quien coma eso del Mercadona. Mi padres me enseñaron que si haces algo que merezca la pena, que sea a lo grande.



Diga que si compre calidad....Mi compañero Sousa le vendara unos kilitos buenos bonitos y baratos


----------



## atlanterra (29 Ene 2013)

Bueno, os dejo un poco de carnaza:

Estoy trabajando para una empresa del Ibex con una descomunal deuda y emitiendo bonos como locos. Os puedo asegurar que el 2013 se presenta como un auténtico Match Point.


----------



## pollastre (29 Ene 2013)

jpm dijo:


> lo que me sorprende de este jueguecito es q el vix no te va a quebrar,




Sr. jpm, yo, de verdad que no quiero ponerme pesado; pero afirmaciones del estilo "esto no va a pasar", "el vix no va a quebrar", "too big to fall".... no sé cómo decirle, me ponen las orejas de punta, y eso sin ser un elfo.

El VIX es un índice puramente sintético. No refleja ninguna commodity, ni tendencia alguna. Permítame que le recomiende las siguientes preguntas: ¿ Qué subyacente tiene el VIX ? ¿ Quién decide su valor ? 

No me gusta un carajo cuando la gente viene a preguntarme acerca de la conveniencia de invertir en horo. Y, no obstante, es un asset físico y palpable. Aún así, no me gusta la idea. Creo que estamos en un momento de cambios estructurales, es más, cambio de ciclo. En estas circunstancias, lo que hemos considerado válido en los últimos años, seguramente no lo será en los siguientes.

Y eso cuando hablamos del horo. No le digo ná, y se lo digo tó, cuando hablamos de índices puramente sintéticos como el VIX, que dependen enteramente de que un tipo en un lugar indeterminado del mundo, se levante un día y se rasque los huevos con la mano izquierda en vez de con la mano derecha.

Para mí, eso es una apuesta de casino. Esta situación puede ser perfectamente aceptable para una persona que, como Ud., utiliza el verbo "jugar" cuando se refiere al Mercado. 

Pero yo no compro eso, sinceramente. Si bien su postura es totalmente respetable, faltaría más.


----------



## Janus (29 Ene 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Vaaaaamos Nadal.... reconóceme que a 6 pavos el kilo, y abierto hasta las 9 de la noche (10pm si está en un centro comercial), son un desavío más que decente.
> 
> Que no son para el Vega Sicilia, vale... pero para un Martes noche cualquiera.... como decía ese clásico del fútbol español.... "amos Rafa, no me jodas ! "::::



Mejor comprarlos en el buen mercado y tenerlos en el congelador. Vamos jodidos si para cenar hay que irse hasta el mercadona para comer al día. De momento, no es necesario.


----------



## Janus (29 Ene 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> fijaos en el nasdaq100 gaceleridos y ejpertitos , es el indice que se adelanta , lo mismo esta haciendo el sp500 , ambos un HCH de manual , solo que el nasdaq a punto de irse pabajo desde el segundo hombro y el sp500 recien llegando a lo mas alto de la cabeza :Aplauso:



Tú sigue intentándolo que al final aciertas en que hay una vuelta de mercado. Eso sí, los primeros 40 pipos de acierto serán para compensar haber entrado antes de tiempo :8:


----------



## Janus (29 Ene 2013)

jpm dijo:


> todos tenemos nuestro sistema de inversion, lo que pasa es que en el mio alguna vez me quiebra la empresa , lo que me sorprende de este jueguecito es q el vix no te va a quebrar, y esta claro que puede llegar a 8 y menos, obvio, pero por supuesto q no tengo una bola de cristal, pero que el vix en 10 años en algun momento llegara a 40 y el tvix a 80 no creo que sea algo extraño, pero vamos, a lo mejor tenemos 10 años de paz y placidez economica sin sobresaltos, quiza tenga q esperar 20 años, de todas formas, ojala sea asi, porque solo lo he comprado para cubrirme del resto de inversiones ya que estoy bastante comprado y me empieza a dar vertigo



El tema es que el VIX tiene vencimientos porque que yo sepa no hay un vix al contado. Los etfs inversos son otra historia porque en el caso del ProSahres VIX Short Term el paso del tiempo lo derrumba así que no vale lo de los 10 años.


----------



## Janus (29 Ene 2013)

atlanterra dijo:


> Bueno, os dejo un poco de carnaza:
> 
> Estoy trabajando para una empresa del Ibex con una descomunal deuda y emitiendo bonos como locos. Os puedo asegurar que el 2013 se presenta como un auténtico Match Point.



FCC, Iberdrola o Telefónica. Yo ya he dicho mucho, ahora te toca a tí.

De esos, el match point en 2013 es más para FCC que para cualquier otro.


----------



## egarenc (29 Ene 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Venga voy a jugar a ese juego apuntese Thales,Arcelor,Alcoa,Eon.Se las he puesto ordenadas por plazo y riesgo.Ahora si compra no arriesgue demasiado y le recomiendo que no mire las cotizaciones en una buena temporada.



Ponzi, podemos añadir a tu listado a GDF Suez o Thyssenkrup, te parece?


----------



## ponzi (29 Ene 2013)

janus dijo:


> necesitamos una tarjeta de visita para bertok. Ahora que presume de follar, podrías pensar en un avatar siniestro que se la esté pelando como un mono y jugando al bingo casero en una trinchera


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Ene 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Una dama no se merece a un tarugo oliendo a ajo ::::::
> 
> Janus cromagnon :XX::XX::XX:
> 
> A una dama la cortejas, no te la zumbas ::



Creía que me lo decías a mi.....


----------



## atlanterra (29 Ene 2013)

Janus dijo:


> FCC, Iberdrola o Telefónica. Yo ya he dicho mucho, ahora te toca a tí.
> 
> De esos, el match point en 2013 es más para FCC que para cualquier otro.



jejeje, frío frío.


----------



## bertok (29 Ene 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Creía que me lo decías a mi.....



Te lo decía a tí  pero el Janus es como el puto miércoles. ::


----------



## bertok (29 Ene 2013)

atlanterra dijo:


> jejeje, frío frío.



Abengoa .


----------



## atlanterra (29 Ene 2013)

:fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## bertok (29 Ene 2013)

atlanterra dijo:


> :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:



El Janus es un aficionadillo que nos inunda el jilo de posts ::


----------



## atlanterra (29 Ene 2013)

Dejalo, el es un ser de luz que nos ilumina con su sabiduría...Téndrá ascendencia Alemana o Suiza por lo menos


----------



## ponzi (29 Ene 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> Ponzi, podemos añadir a tu listado a GDF Suez o Thyssenkrup, te parece?



Si se pueden añadir.Parece que Gdf a dia de hoy es mejor negocio que Thyssen de hecho el cash flow de operaciones va como un tiro,su unico problema es que se han pasado un poco con la deuda,aun asi es un valor a tener en cuenta.Thyssen tiene unos negocios muy buenos y otros muy malos asi que puede tener mas incertidumbre a cp y mp y sospecho que incluso alguna reestructuracion o fusion sorpresa.De Thyssen me gusta su negocio de ascensores y escaleras mecanicas.


----------



## Janus (29 Ene 2013)

atlanterra dijo:


> jejeje, frío frío.



Tampoco te pases que ya sabemos que es difícil porque hay 34 candidatos. :8:

Venga, suelta la gallina, cuánto te pagan, cómo te pagan, qué haces, .....


----------



## ponzi (29 Ene 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Abengoa .



Fuera del sector bancario esa es la niña bonita.


----------



## bertok (29 Ene 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Tampoco te pases que ya sabemos que es difícil porque hay 34 candidatos. :8:
> 
> Venga, suelta la gallina, cuánto te pagan, cómo te pagan, qué haces, .....



Jooooooder que lento que estás ::

[YOUTUBE]OphSLXwY-Mw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Janus (29 Ene 2013)

bertok dijo:


> El Janus es un aficionadillo que nos inunda el jilo de posts ::



En mi descargo decir que tengo el broker parametrizado con unas listas en las que hay una específica para el IBEX y empiezo en la "b" porque para mí antes de los bancos no hay nada que merezca la pena.

Chato, te podría una buena lección sobre quién gobierna allí, de dónde vienen, que divisiones tienen, la vida y sin sabores de sus dueños (en especial del marqués patrono del ICADE), qué coño quieren hacer con la división de agua y por qué no lo pueden hacer, .... hasta a qué hora se mueven los presidentes de algunas filiales en el AVE los lunes y los viernes.

Y de su estrategia y qué hacen en USA te podría dar un par de buenos repasos. Pero lo vamos a dejar estar no vaya a ser que aprendas mucho.

Por cierto, relee los post y verás como hoy Janus, por pura fortuna, ha clavado el nivel máximo en el SP cuando algunos estábais cantando el descenso a los infiernos.:8:

En fin, para cuando aquello que nos debes?.


----------



## atlanterra (29 Ene 2013)

Janus dijo:


> En mi descargo decir que tengo el broker parametrizado con unas listas en las que hay una específica para el IBEX y empiezo en la "b" porque para mí antes de los bancos no hay nada que merezca la pena.
> 
> Chato, te podría una buena lección sobre quién gobierna allí, de dónde vienen, que divisiones tienen, la vida y sin sabores de sus dueños (en especial del marqués patrono del ICADE), qué coño quieren hacer con la división de agua y por qué no lo pueden hacer, .... hasta a qué hora se mueven los presidentes de algunas filiales en el AVE los lunes y los viernes.
> 
> ...



Que crack!


----------



## bertok (29 Ene 2013)

Janus dijo:


> En mi descargo decir que tengo el broker parametrizado con unas listas en las que hay una específica para el IBEX y empiezo en la "b" porque para mí antes de los bancos no hay nada que merezca la pena.
> 
> Chato, te podría una buena lección sobre quién gobierna allí, de dónde vienen, que divisiones tienen, la vida y sin sabores de sus dueños (en especial del marqués patrono del ICADE), qué coño quieren hacer con la división de agua y por qué no lo pueden hacer, .... hasta a qué hora se mueven los presidentes de algunas filiales en el AVE los lunes y los viernes.
> 
> ...



Me la suda lo que sepas de los castuzos, yo me dedico a ganar nino ::

Descansa que mañana va a ser un día movido.


----------



## ponzi (29 Ene 2013)

A no ser que sea Sacyr.

Mira que cifras mas molonas

https://www.unience.com/product/MCE/SYV/financials

Deuda neta 8800 mill
Pierden dinero


Y aquí viene lo mejor...su flujo de operaciones es casi 0

https://www.unience.com/product/MCE/SYV/financials

Creia que a este gente directamente les habían cerrado el grifo


----------



## Janus (29 Ene 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Me la suda lo que sepas de los castuzos, yo me dedico a ganar nino ::
> 
> Descansa que mañana va a ser un día movido.



Mañana si mi secre acierta, que no es baladí, a sacarme el billete de avión .... estaré en Praga. Me llevo el Tapatalk así que te saludaré comiendome un jamón de praga con su riquísimo nata batida inside.

Mañana no hay movimiento porque éste aún se está tejiendo inside, poco a poco, como el jamón que referencia antes. A veces pienso que eres un multinick del jatorro porque estás ofuscado en las bajadas. Llegarán pero cuando lo hagan, no entrarás porque estarás a por uvas :8:


----------



## bertok (30 Ene 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Mañana si mi secre acierta, que no es baladí, a sacarme el billete de avión .... estaré en Praga. Me llevo el Tapatalk así que te saludaré comiendome un jamón de praga con su riquísimo nata batida inside.
> 
> Mañana no hay movimiento porque éste aún se está tejiendo inside, poco a poco, como el jamón que referencia antes. A veces pienso que eres un multinick del jatorro porque estás ofuscado en las bajadas. Llegarán pero cuando lo hagan, no entrarás porque estarás a por uvas :8:



No te piques, sabes que te aprecio :X


----------



## ponzi (30 Ene 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> oracle of madrid, que tal:
> GDF SUEZ - ETRE UTILE AUX HOMMES
> 
> alguno mu malo la esta trabajando desde hace un par de semanas, y son malos de verdad, de los de sacar mucha pasta.
> ...



Tiene buena pinta,principalmente por su cash flow de operaciones,manejan mas pasta de la que dice su cuenta de resultados igual que pasa en las electricas o las telecos.Con 10000 mill menos de deuda irian como un tiro.


----------



## Janus (30 Ene 2013)

bertok dijo:


> No te piques, sabes que te aprecio :X



Yo lo haré cuando tengas una tarjeta de visita molona del piratón. Hasta entonces, eres caldo :


----------



## ponzi (30 Ene 2013)

atman dijo:


> A las buenas...
> 
> Ponzi, respecto a Sothebys... yo no le discuto que sea la mayor casa, lo que le discuto es que sean los mejores y, sobre todo, su afirmación de actuar en monopolio. A parte de eso, y al margen de los focos... han sido y son un poquito marrulleros. Lo peor que ellos tambien se creen por encima de todos. Y eso es malo para cualquier negocio, aunque sea cierto. Sin embargo, viéndolo fríamente, una posición a medio plazo puede dar dinero.
> 
> ...



Hombre los mejores no lo se, eso si tienen una buena cuota de mercado,casi todas las grandes ventas de pintura legales se reparten entre Sothebys y Cristhies y es una realidad.Creo que nadie por ese dinero podria replicar el negocio.Me gusta a 30 o por debajo pero no termina de caer.


----------



## ponzi (30 Ene 2013)

Janus dijo:


> FCC, Iberdrola o Telefónica. Yo ya he dicho mucho, ahora te toca a tí.
> 
> De esos, el match point en 2013 es más para FCC que para cualquier otro.



Ya vencidas las pretensiones piratas, Galan esta empezando a reducir deuda aunque de momento timidamente.Iberdrola sobrevivira,el cash flow de operaciones cada dia es mas potente.


----------



## Janus (30 Ene 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Ya vencidas las pretensiones piratas, Galan esta empezando a reducir deuda aunque de momento timidamente.Iberdrola sobrevivira,el cash flow de operaciones cada dia es mas potente.



.... y si no ya estamos detrás de ellos millones de españoles que cada día pagamos más de luz aunque la usemos menos. Negocio regulado en país de ladrones: cash flow en aumento. Always like that.


----------



## tesorero (30 Ene 2013)

El ibex presentó dos velas el viernes y el lunes que forman el patrón de nube oscura cubierta (bajista). Otra señal bajista a añadir, divergencia precio-RSI entre los días 11 de enero y 25 de enero. Parece más claro que vienen tiempos de cambio.


----------



## Janus (30 Ene 2013)

tesorero dijo:


> El ibex presentó dos velas el viernes y el lunes que forman el patrón de nube oscura cubierta (bajista). Otra señal bajista a añadir, divergencia precio-RSI entre los días 11 de enero y 25 de enero. Parece más claro que vienen tiempos de cambio.



Pero antes velones verdes como ha sucedido estos días en el intradía en el DAX y en el SP. El horno está lleno pero están viendo si meter a alguna gacela más allí por el fondo un poquito apretadilla metida de medio lado.


----------



## ponzi (30 Ene 2013)

Janus dijo:


> .... y si no ya estamos detrás de ellos millones de españoles que cada día pagamos más de luz aunque la usemos menos. Negocio regulado en país de ladrones: cash flow en aumento. Always like that.



Es un negocio bastante bueno, una maquina de recibir efectivo.Imaginate tener una gran hucha donde mill de personas todos los meses van metiendo billetes de 100,200 y alguno hasta de 500.El dia que se quiten 10000 mill de deuda sera la leche.


----------



## Janus (30 Ene 2013)

cobra todos los meses y paga a los días que se le pone de los huevos y ya ni te cuento cuándo deja emitir facturas a sus proveedores. Si no hubiera malgastado tantas inversiones .... podría montar un banco.


----------



## ponzi (30 Ene 2013)

Janus dijo:


> cobra todos los meses y paga a los días que se le pone de los huevos y ya ni te cuento cuándo deja emitir facturas a sus proveedores. Si no hubiera malgastado tantas inversiones .... podría montar un banco.



La compra de scotish power se hizo en el peor momento posible,es lo que pasa cuando pagas demasiado y via deuda.Por el negocio que tienen y como mueven el efectivo poco a poco iran reduciendo el apalancamiento,de hecho ya estan en ello. Hablando de empresas bancarias ,ya hay algunas que tienen mas efectivo que muchos bancos (ge,siemens,microsoft,cisco,google,apple....)


----------



## FranR (30 Ene 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Mañana si mi secre acierta, que no es baladí, a sacarme el billete de avión .... estaré en Praga. Me llevo el Tapatalk así que te saludaré comiendome un jamón de praga con su riquísimo nata batida inside.
> 
> Mañana no hay movimiento porque éste aún se está tejiendo inside, poco a poco, como el jamón que referencia antes. A veces pienso que eres un multinick del jatorro porque estás ofuscado en las bajadas. Llegarán pero cuando lo hagan, no entrarás porque estarás a por uvas :8:



Cinco marcas en un papel en U Fleku... un paseito por Parizska ( visionando algunos suizos en tiendas exquisitas).

Luego al mirador que hay frente a torre Petrin, hay un restaurante con vistas (no me acuerdo como se llamaba), en el que me encontré no hace mucho a Valeria Mazza. (Caminata cuesta arriba te hace llegar con apetito, si subes con coche no tires por la calle de la Embajada USA, son muy pejigueras)

Para probar algo distinto. Ferdinanda en Opletalova... buen precio y se come bastante bien...lo recomiendo. Me gustó mucho el Gulash ese que ponen allí.


----------



## Janus (30 Ene 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Cinco marcas en un papel en U Fleku... un paseito por Parizska ( visionando algunos suizos en tiendas exquisitas).
> 
> Luego al mirador que hay frente a torre Petrin, hay un restaurante con vistas (no me acuerdo como se llamaba), en el que me encontré no hace mucho a Valeria Mazza. (Caminata cuesta arriba te hace llegar con apetito, si subes con coche no tires por la calle de la Embajada USA, son muy pejigueras)
> 
> Para probar algo distinto. Ferdinanda en Opletalova... buen precio y se come bastante bien...lo recomiendo. Me gustó mucho el Gulash ese que ponen allí.



Voy a currelar y bastante porque aún estoy cerrando la presentación (la cerraré del todo en el avión). Me apunto el garito que frecuentó la Valeria Maza (por ella, bien merece esa visita) .... aunque me veo comiendo un sandwich o alguna mierda con nombre japonés.

Thanks for information.


----------



## FranR (30 Ene 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Voy a currelar y bastante porque aún estoy cerrando *la presentación* (la cerraré del todo en el avión). Me apunto el garito que frecuentó la Valeria Maza (por ella, bien merece esa visita) .... aunque me veo comiendo un sandwich o alguna mierda con nombre japonés.
> 
> Thanks for information.



Bellavista creo que se llamaba, y es de carnacas con sus salsas y cremas típicas.

Un poco apartado si vas con prisa. 
U Fleku para charlar con una cerveza si está céntrico, a unos 500 metros del edificio ese raro (el danzante le llaman)


P.D. Janus es Powerpoinsta!!!!! :8: ::


----------



## ponzi (30 Ene 2013)

Ultimamente no tengo mucho tiempo para seguir el foro pero donde se ha metido Claca?Juraria que no he visto ningun post suyo:


----------



## FranR (30 Ene 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Ultimamente no tengo mucho tiempo para seguir el foro pero donde se ha metido Claca?Juraria que no he visto ningun post suyo:



De exámenes, creo que es época :


----------



## FranR (30 Ene 2013)

Un truco, como podrá observar el nivel femenino en Praha es bastante alto, y por norma los tíos bastante feos.

Meta en el Power Point, algunas diapositivas, de paso muy rápido (si hay tías en la presentación) con frases alusivas a la maestría del ponente haciendo el amor.

Subliminalmente hablando (consejo de alguien que durante un tiempo fue powerpoinsta too)


----------



## ponzi (30 Ene 2013)

FranR dijo:


> De exámenes, creo que es época :



Tenia entendido que eran dentro de un mes:


----------



## FranR (30 Ene 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Tenia entendido que eran dentro de un mes: no se será de alguna comunidad de esas divertidas con examenes en varios idiomas.



Ni idea, es que como veo menos chavalas por los pubs, supongo que estarán en exámenes y no salen.


----------



## ponzi (30 Ene 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Ni idea, es que como veo menos chavalas por los pubs, supongo que estarán en exámenes y no salen.



me gusta su metodologia de analisis


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Ene 2013)

guanos dias gaceleridos 

los gringos se acercan a los 1550 nivel FOSA COMUN :fiufiu:


----------



## ghkghk (30 Ene 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Ultimamente no tengo mucho tiempo para seguir el foro pero donde se ha metido Claca?Juraria que no he visto ningun post suyo:





Se le ve dar thanks... Es su forma de decir hola.


----------



## ghkghk (30 Ene 2013)

Por cierto, salvado el stop profit de REP por la campana. Por un lado, tenía ganas de quedarme en liquidez. Por otro, obviamente prefiero que nunca lo toque lo que significará que sube y sube...


----------



## nombre (30 Ene 2013)

aunque sea offtopic ahí lo dejo

Piscina, zonas privadas, garaje, amueblado completamente incluso electrodomésticos, cortinas, cuadros, menaje... :8:

49.000€ no digo na! ::


----------



## ghkghk (30 Ene 2013)

¿Por dónde para eso, Nombre?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Ene 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> ¿Por dónde para eso, Nombre?



Granada, creo. A no ser que existan otras Gabias por ahí....

Sip, Graná:

piso en venta en calle pablo casals, 12. gabias (las)


----------



## nombre (30 Ene 2013)

cinturon de granada. devaluación competitiva lo llaman ::

hace un tiempo puse la devaluación competitiva en desayunos norte-sur y alguno no se lo creía. Con un paro del 37% y las antiguas promotoras reconvertidas a constructoras, con impagos millonarios por parte de la junta de andalucía, es lo que hay ::


----------



## chameleon (30 Ene 2013)

nombre dijo:


> aunque sea offtopic ahí lo dejo
> 
> Piscina, zonas privadas, garaje, amueblado completamente incluso electrodomésticos, cortinas, cuadros, menaje... :8:
> 
> 49.000€ no digo na! ::





> Granada cierra 2012 con la tercera tasa de paro más alta de España
> La provincia sumó 162.900 parados



Granada cierra 2012 con la tercera tasa de paro ms alta de Espaa. Ideal


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (30 Ene 2013)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> TRE lo ha conseguido. Superó los 39. Mala suerte...



Que HDGP tranposos. Meno más que no entramos. Hoy bajando un 3.5%. En 36 la esperamos...


Buenos dias.


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Ene 2013)

los gaps estan ahi y los cerraran en el momento menos esperado :fiufiu: ya sabeis de que va esto ejpertitos ::


----------



## TenienteDan (30 Ene 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> los gaps estan ahi y los cerraran en el momento menos esperado :fiufiu: ya sabeis de que va esto ejpertitos ::



¿Que tal llevas los 3 cortos piramidados? ¿Notas ciertas molestias intestinales?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Ene 2013)

chameleon dijo:


> Granada cierra 2012 con la tercera tasa de paro ms alta de Espaa. Ideal
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler




Granada es un cementerio de jubiletas y sus pisitos. Ahí se los coman. Ya lo he dicho varias veces, a pesar de ser una ciudad bonita, es porqueyolovalguista de cojones, el invierno sin fin se cebará con esta población.


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Ene 2013)

TenienteDan dijo:


> ¿Que tal llevas los 3 cortos piramidados? ¿Notas ciertas molestias intestinales?



se atreve ustec a tutear a MV el zahori ? :no:

MV sabe donde nos encontramos , no tiene temor alguno :


----------



## juanfer (30 Ene 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Granada es un cementerio de jubiletas y sus pisitos. Ahí se los coman. Ya lo he dicho varias veces, a pesar de ser una ciudad bonita, es porqueyolovalguista de cojones, el invierno sin fin se cebará con esta población.



1 En los lugares cuando más paro más bajaran los precios del alquiler y consecuentemente el precio de la vivienda. 

2 Solo los jubiletas pueden vivir donde no hay trabajo.

3. Aunque después de proxima rebaja de pensiones tendran que tener un trabajo en B, como en Rumania para poder comer, con lo que Goto 1.


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Ene 2013)

Te cagas

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...dependentista-no-desaparecer.html#post8217994


----------



## chameleon (30 Ene 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Te cagas
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...dependentista-no-desaparecer.html#post8217994


----------



## Claca (30 Ene 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Ultimamente no tengo mucho tiempo para seguir el foro pero donde se ha metido Claca?Juraria que no he visto ningun post suyo:



Os leo a diario, pero tampoco puedo dedicarle al foro demasiado tiempo. Me encantaría comentar varias cosas, pero aprovecharé para actualizar lo más importante:



Claca dijo:


> 600 BANKS:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A día de ayer, 600 BANKS:







Es obvio que la referencia que daba por arriba no ha sido válida, pues ha sido traspasada como si nada. No tenía más razones para considerar que probablemente no la superaría que la fuerte resistencia que suponían esos niveles (ver niveles equivalentes en los banquitos patrios, por ejemplo) y el fondo optimista del mercado, que invitaban a ser cautos y plantear una de mis famosas, y no siempre acertadas, ventas preventivas. Al final ha sido el sector financiero el que más provecho ha sacado de la trampa bajista que vivimos antes de seguir para arriba en lo que sigo pensando será un fuerte techo de mercado.

Reconocida la poca puntería, lo que nos interesa ahora es ver lo que tenemos relevante por arriba y por abajo de forma más inmediata. Por abajo queda delimitada la estructra alcista en el canal con un segundo impulso activado; mientras siga dentro, el objetivo es el señalado. Por arriba, por otra parte, podemos fijar como zona de resistencia importante los niveles dónde confluyen varias referencias como son la MM200 semanal, el retroceso 61% de todo el movimiento bajista, la directriz alcista que ya ha frenado subidas en el pasado y el claro nivel horizontal que sirvió de suelo durante la minuciosa empapelada entre 2009 y 2011.

Asimismo, vale la pena echar una ojeada a los indicadores, que, si bien siempre serán orientativos, se refleja una tendencia alcista débil en el MACD y el RSI entra en zona de sobrecompra, que unidos a la poca fuerza que muestra el precio estas últimas semanas, nos advierten del agotamiento de la tendencia actual.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Ene 2013)

Enjoy! :Aplauso::Aplauso:

[YOUTUBE]_jXKIy_2p5U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ponzi (30 Ene 2013)

Bienvenido figura.Muy bueno el analisis bancario se echaban de menos tus graficos.


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Ene 2013)

es ustec muy bienvenidito señor claca , aunque ya sabe que sus graficos complejos no valen pa na :Aplauso:


----------



## ghkghk (30 Ene 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> es ustec muy bienvenidito señor claca , aunque ya sabe que sus graficos complejos no valen pa na :aplauso:





eres un jodido crack!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Ene 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> eres un jodido crack!



Donde haya un triángulo roto que se quite _tó_!


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Ene 2013)

hordas bajistas nuestro momento esta llegando , el rebote desde los 6000 es solo un pullback asi que imaginaos lo que sucedera ahora :baba: :Baile:


----------



## Silenciosa (30 Ene 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> eres un jodido crack!



Yo ahora si que ya no lo quito del ignore.

A Claca ni tocarlo¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## ghkghk (30 Ene 2013)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Yo ahora si que ya no lo quito del ignore.
> 
> A Claca ni tocarlo¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡





No me diga que no tiene gracia a veces....


----------



## pollastre (30 Ene 2013)

Claca dijo:


> Es obvio que la referencia que daba por arriba no ha sido válida, pues ha sido traspasada como si nada.




La verdad es que la zona de arriba está siendo complicadilla, te doy toda la razón. Nos subieron a un CP nuevo en el 7K8 la semana pasada, sólo para definirlo - al menos de momento - en un rango muy, muy estrecho (en el DAX, de techo a suelo tenemos apenas 30 puntos ahora mismo).

Con una carretera tan estrecha, los sustos llegan cada dos por tres... la escapadita de ayer por abajo al 815, tras definir el nivel de pelea en el 723.... la de ayer noche y esta mañana bien por encima del 851...

O amplían un poco más el terreno de juego, o este CP nos va a dar muchos dolores de cabeza...


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Ene 2013)

el pullback que nos llevo desde los 6000 hasta la linea de tendencia alcista primaria del ibex que ahora actua de resistencia a terminado , es el momento de que cunda el panico :Aplauso:


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Ene 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> No me diga que no tiene gracia a veces....



pues thankea chaval o es que piensas que estoy aqui para divertirte :no:


----------



## Silenciosa (30 Ene 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> No me diga que no tiene gracia a veces....



Si, pero es como los niños.

Que les ries un chiste y luego se ponen pesadísimos.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (30 Ene 2013)

Yo creo que se han juntado un poco el hambre con las ganas de comer, y eso a algunos no les ha venido bien.

En un dax, hablo del dax porque el volumen de este es notable en comparacion al resto, situado en una horquilla alta del precio en beneficios de las acciones, con un horizonte neutral tirando a malo, con niveles a primera vista cercanos a maximos aunque ya sabemos que esto no es del todo cierto, con algunos indicadores mostrando agotamiento en la subida, con cierto aire de nos hemos pasado haciendo cartera de dax y con muchas plusvalias en cartera, hace que parece un claro punto de giro. Tan claro como que lo tienen todos claro. Y sospecho que les falta contraparte, porque quien compra ahora y aqui lo que los leoncios quieren vender?

Los leoncios no pueden poner ordenes limitadas para todos sus paquetones. En ese impas de distribucion le sumas que vienen algunos como el famoso del elefante posicionado al alza y tienes lo que tenemos ahora. Creo que estan cerrando largos pero no se estan posicionando cortos. Es mi humilde opinion.


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Ene 2013)

en mi humilde opinion que es mucho mas humilde que la suya señol chino , los leoncios saben que MV va corto y eso significa que no se volvera a ver el verde , atila de los mercados y tal 

dejando un poco el trolleo el eurostoxx esta dandose contra la parte alta de su jran lateral y claro no puede superarlo :rolleye:


----------



## LÁNGARO (30 Ene 2013)

yo hasta que no perdamos los 8600 no me creo que esto baje, aunque fundamentalmente lo deseo.


----------



## ghkghk (30 Ene 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> pues thankea chaval o es que piensas que estoy aqui para divertirte :no:



Uy uy uy que se nos enfada...


----------



## juanfer (30 Ene 2013)

Al DAX según mis sistemas aún le queda un último empuje con una gran probailidad a los 79xx o con menos probabilidad a los 80xx, antés del big guano. 

Con lo que aun queda un poco de fiesta alcista.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (30 Ene 2013)

Atila de los mercados es una obra maestra de su trolleo, yo ahi compraria acciones suyas. AAA+ como trader troll.

Que vendra una correccion? Y tanto. Si el ibex cerrara hoy el año, seria un buen año y estamos a 30 de enero. 

Si tomamos desde minimos y cerrara ahora seria el segundo mejor semestre de la historia del ibex, y es de esperar que despues de subir un 50% en 6 meses por lo menos esta subida tienda a pararse, cuanto mas suba mas probabilidades de paro y caida. Y el asunto esta en no arriesgar intentando adivinar el techo.

Los que anden largos en el ibex con la cartera en verde, tienen una magnifica posicion simplemente dejando correr las ganancias y colocando un stop profit donde tengan a bien de situar. Hasta la fecha en el dax se han producido dos amagos de caida pero ninguno de ellos ha fructificado llevandose consigo muchas euros de los que y me incluyo hemos tratado de entrar en el juego de querer comenzar el proximo movimiento desde el principio, pero eso le aseguro que no lo sabe nadie que postea en este hilo, igual alguno que lo lee si, 

MV tenga cuidado con sus cortos y mas en el ibex. Piramidando solo se llega a ser un Dallio de la vida.


----------



## ghkghk (30 Ene 2013)

Ponzi, no sé si has posteado sobre todas pero no sé cómo encontrar tus posts sobre ellas. ¿Cuál sería tu precio de entrada óptimo para:

CAF
Viscofan
Ebro

y quizá Corp. Alba?

Empezamos a contemplar ya la futura cartera defensiva ante el agotamiento de Repsol, que está al llegar.

Hablo de Ponzi porque sé que ha hablado de varias, pero sería bienvenidísima cualquier aportación.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (30 Ene 2013)

Honorable se dice oracle of madrid.

a mi me mira gdf. Y dos huevos duros.


----------



## pollastre (30 Ene 2013)

Dígale a su pajarito, de parte del pollastre, que está en lo cierto 



chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Yo creo que se han juntado un poco el hambre con las ganas de comer, y eso a algunos no les ha venido bien.
> 
> En un dax, hablo del dax porque el volumen de este es notable en comparacion al resto, situado en una horquilla alta del precio en beneficios de las acciones, con un horizonte neutral tirando a malo, con niveles a primera vista cercanos a maximos aunque ya sabemos que esto no es del todo cierto, con algunos indicadores mostrando agotamiento en la subida, con cierto aire de nos hemos pasado haciendo cartera de dax y con muchas plusvalias en cartera, hace que parece un claro punto de giro. Tan claro como que lo tienen todos claro. Y sospecho que les falta contraparte, porque quien compra ahora y aqui lo que los leoncios quieren vender?
> 
> Los leoncios no pueden poner ordenes limitadas para todos sus paquetones. En ese impas de distribucion le sumas que vienen algunos como el famoso del elefante posicionado al alza y tienes lo que tenemos ahora. Creo que estan cerrando largos pero no se estan posicionando cortos. Es mi humilde opinion.


----------



## ghkghk (30 Ene 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Honorable se dice oracle of madrid.
> 
> a mi me mira gdf. Y dos huevos duros.




Lo malo es lo complicado que es recuperar los dividendos en el país vecino... ¿O habla Ud. de un plazo más corto?

Es que en una empresa que da unos dividendos tan golosos, nos quitarían muuuuucho pedazo del pastel.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (30 Ene 2013)

En principio seria una operacion para semanas. Abril aun queda lejos, pero es un tema que hay que valorarlo.


----------



## Hannibal (30 Ene 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> A no ser que sea Sacyr.
> 
> Mira que cifras mas molonas
> 
> ...



Pues con la subida acumulada que lleva en este mes es de esperar que a no mucho tardar comience la cuesta abajo a la misma velocidad, ¿verdad?


----------



## Hannibal (30 Ene 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> CAF
> Viscofan
> Ebro
> 
> y quizá Corp. Alba?



Antes de que responda cualquiera de estos genios, yo dejo mi opinión a ver si coincide; así de paso practico un poco :o sobra decir que esto es un análisis personal y no acepto ninguna responsabilidad tanto si acierto como si no 

En primer lugar, hay que tener en cuenta como se viene avisando, de que la tendencia a corto va a ser bajista en líneas generales. Dicho esto, es muy raro que todos los valores nacionales bajen de golpe :: así que hay que buscar alguno que pensemos que aguantará el temporal.

Tampoco tengo mucho tiempo y no incluiré gráficas, pero ahí queda:

Ebro: parece que ha cambiado tendencia de bajista a alcista, pero su primera resistencia está en torno a 15 y la segunda en 15.2; si tenemos en cuenta que ya está en 14.85 me parece demasiado riesgo para tan poca trayectoria alcista. Otra cosa es que rompa ambas resistencias; pero ese sería otro escenario muy distinto.

CAF: me pasa algo parecido; 1º resistencia en 380 y además parece que ha perdido fuelle y entra en lateralidad 

Viscofan: la verdad es que de este no sabría decirte; lleva todo el año en fase alcista pero creo que empieza a dar señales de agotamiento. No creo que vaya a caer mucho, pero tampoco creo que vaya a subir demasiado al menos a corto.

Las que creo que pueden capear mejor la que se nos viene encima, diría que Gas Natural, Ferrovial, OHL y en menos medida Telecirco e incluso Repsol; yo no la veo mal del todo.

Repito que es un análisis técnico rápido y que si tuviera que meter mi dinero -yo lo tengo en Mapfre que estoy convencido de que subirá a medio plazo - tendría que mirar muchas más cosas como algo de fundamental, volúmenes, etc. A ver qué dicen los ejpertos


----------



## LÁNGARO (30 Ene 2013)

pasa algo en el nivel de 8622.5 del ibex???


----------



## ghkghk (30 Ene 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> Antes de que responda cualquiera de estos genios, yo dejo mi opinión a ver si coincide; así de paso practico un poco :o sobra decir que esto es un análisis personal y no acepto ninguna responsabilidad tanto si acierto como si no
> 
> En primer lugar, hay que tener en cuenta como se viene avisando, de que la tendencia a corto va a ser bajista en líneas generales. Dicho esto, es muy raro que todos los valores nacionales bajen de golpe :: así que hay que buscar alguno que pensemos que aguantará el temporal.
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias!

De acuerdo en prácticamente todo. CAF es la que menos me convence, pero Ebro estoy a la expectativa, creo que en el Continuo por debajo del radar puede romper resistencias. Y algo me dice que Viscofan se va a marcar un doble suelo impresionante en los 38,30 (que hoy ha tocado) para seguir subiendo.

Veremos.


----------



## pollastre (30 Ene 2013)

_Pepeluí _está indignadísimo porque no han tratado bien a uno de sus amigos en el banco ....


----------



## Hannibal (30 Ene 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Muchas gracias!
> 
> De acuerdo en prácticamente todo. CAF es la que menos me convence, pero Ebro estoy a la expectativa, creo que en el Continuo por debajo del radar puede romper resistencias. Y algo me dice que Viscofan se va a marcar un doble suelo impresionante en los 38,30 (que hoy ha tocado) para seguir subiendo.
> 
> Veremos.



Creo que me guardo la previsión y en un par de meses la subo para comprobar el % de errores


----------



## ghkghk (30 Ene 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> _Pepeluí _está indignadísimo porque no han tratado bien a uno de sus amigos en el banco ....




Al amigo le dejo yo los 40.000 al 10% TAE si me avala con los 3 pisos, sea en A Coruña o en Las Gavias...

Eso sí, más de 200.000 anuales y pidiendo 40.000 euros para imprevistos... ejemmm... ejemmm... ¿¿Trolleo??


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (30 Ene 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> _Pepeluí _está indignadísimo porque no han tratado bien a uno de sus amigos en el banco ....




Esta entrada tampoco tiene desperdicio, "si Vd. no es un tladel de éxito es porque no quiere":



13:12:44 h.

*Como hacer Trading sin asumir el riesgo de Mercado* [Imprimir] Serenity markets



En la actualidad con los instrumentos que tenemos al alcance del inversor particular (ETFs, Índices, CFDs, etc) *podemos hacer el mismo Trading que realizan las manos fuertes en los Hedge Funds*, podemos hacer Trading no direccional, no tendencial, *vamos a aprovecharnos de las imperfecciones de los mercados*.

En el modulo IV de nuestro Curso enseñaremos este tipo de técnicas al alcance de cualquier inversor y estudiaremos los grados de apalancamiento eficientes.

*Opere como un Hedge Funds siendo particular.*

Es posible aun matricularse en este modulo, sin necesidad de realizar el curso completo o combinándolo con otros módulos.



:XX:


----------



## pollastre (30 Ene 2013)

Intercambio de guantás en el 738.

Muchos intereses cruzados en este nivel.... y con datos macro a las 14:30 .... yo creo casi que realizo ya y paso a neutral... paso de meterme en ese "baile".


----------



## pollastre (30 Ene 2013)

Varias de sus historietas tienen gracia, y te hace pasar el rato leyendo sus rajadas, sus conspiraciones judeomasónicas contra sus largos, etc. etc.

Pero hay otras que son criminales, como ésta que pones...

Cómo se pueden juntar en un mismo párrafo estas tres expresiones:

- Hacer trading
- apalancado
- sin asumir riesgos


Un profesional del mercado jamás debería escribir eso, y muchísimo menos publicarlo. Hay que ser honesto y explicarle a la gente la verdad, que el mercado sin riesgo no existe.




Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> Esta entrada tampoco tiene desperdicio, "si Vd. no es un tladel de éxito es porque no quiere":
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (30 Ene 2013)

.

.
DEBE tener un buen negocio montado con los cursos:





> Matrícula
> 
> *Curso completo: 1.750 €*
> 
> ...














pollastre dijo:


> Varias de sus historietas tienen gracia, y te hace pasar el rato leyendo sus rajadas, sus conspiraciones judeomasónicas contra sus largos, etc. etc.
> 
> Pero hay otras que son criminales, como ésta que pones...
> 
> ...


----------



## pollastre (30 Ene 2013)

Perforación de -5 al 736, con mucho intercambio de papel por el camino. De momento aguanta, siendo la última línea de defensa ahora mismo el 726.

El sesgo del intercambio de cromos es, hasta ahora, ligeramente alcista. Pero la diferencia es pequeña, así que tampoco podemos sacar información relevante de ahí.

Pero lo peor, con diferencia, es que el dato ADP de las 14:30 está ya encima nuestra, y estamos demasiado pegados a la Maginot. Un pequeño estornudo o un dato un poco fuera de lo esperado, y....

En mi opinión, todo esto se ha juntado para crear un momento de mercado muy difícil ahora a las 14:30. Yo recomendaría estar fuera.


----------



## Seren (30 Ene 2013)

Euro en máximos del año y petróleo como de costumbre le sigue a la zaga camino de ello, ninguna novedad. Que siga la fiesta digo jodienda.


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Ene 2013)

el ADP es a las 14:15 ejpertitos :ouch:


----------



## pollastre (30 Ene 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> el ADP es a las 14:15 ejpertitos :ouch:



Anda Gatencio, pues que tienes razón y todo....

I stand corrected.


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Ene 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Anda Gatencio, pues que tienes razón y todo....
> 
> I stand corrected.



si sobretodo en lo de ejpertito :fiufiu: 

192k vs 165k esperado :rolleye:


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Ene 2013)

-0,1% cuando se esperaba +1,1% PIB 4T gringo :Baile:

vamos hijoeputas :baba:


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Ene 2013)

Jo Jo

Van a poner al día a los flanders alcistas...


----------



## J-Z (30 Ene 2013)

vamooos coñoooo


----------



## grillo35 (30 Ene 2013)

Madre mia, GDP USA (annual rate) -0,1 Q4 vs +3,1 Q3,...temblad malditos, temblad...


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Ene 2013)

Pepe Luí esta de mal humor...para mí que a las 14:30h le ha estallado un petardo de guano en la cara con sus largos

Habla de frustración, cuento de hadas,..incluso de Fortasec!

edit: con imagenes al uso


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Ene 2013)

hordas bajistas , mis bienamadas hordas bajistas la espera a merecido la pena , no hay piedad para los gaceleridos-ejpertitos :no:

MV humilde entre los humildes , el zahori , el maestro de sabiduria , el rey del trono troll advirtio de la trampa :Aplauso:


----------



## grillo35 (30 Ene 2013)

En la CNBC ya se estan pegando gritos entre ellos sobre si USA esta siguiendo el camino de Uropa o no...


----------



## vmmp29 (30 Ene 2013)

jojo pib usano


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Ene 2013)

que facil es engañar a las gacelas y a los ejpertitos para que entren en la trampa , pero MV advirtio a pesar de las burlas y a riesgo de ser considerado un cansino , ahora no espereis piedad :no:

solo MV sabe cuando hay que piramidar , es mas como ya dije la situacion es ideal para los bajistas por lo que todavia acumule cortos en cantidades industriales :baba:


----------



## grillo35 (30 Ene 2013)

Pues ya debia de estar en gran parte descontado, porque los indices tampoco es que se hayan movido demasiado...8:


----------



## paulistano (30 Ene 2013)

Stop saltado por los aires en guanesa....hala, a otra cosa:fiufiu:


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Ene 2013)

sacado de la web de carpatos : 

Menudo dato de PIB en EEUU, ahora resulta que se han endeudado hasta el cuello, y tampoco crecen, nadie crece, las QE por el desagüe....Al final el merdé que se ha montado en Europa con la austeridad a muerte, está arrastrando hasta a los alienígenas. En Venus el PIB -0,5% este trimestre.


----------



## grillo35 (30 Ene 2013)

El Pepelui es un bajista empedernido que se les traga las subidas dobladas, ni caso...:abajo:


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Ene 2013)

la depresion economica se acerca , no quedan ya cartuchos para luchar contra ella :ouch:


----------



## Hannibal (30 Ene 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> la depresion economica se acerca , no quedan ya cartuchos para luchar contra ella :ouch:



La depresión económica ya vino hace unos años por si no te habías enterado :XX:

Otra cosa es que vengan un par de meses bajistas que es probable; incluso así creo que la bolsa este año será alcista


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (30 Ene 2013)

Vendo la mitad de mis grifoles, que se ha puesto feo el tema...las saco algo, pa pipas.


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Ene 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> La depresión económica ya vino hace unos años por si no te habías enterado :XX:
> 
> Otra cosa es que vengan un par de meses bajistas que es probable; incluso así creo que la bolsa este año será alcista



el que no se entera es ustec , siga en su mundo de la piruleta , siga creyendo que ya estamos en depresion economica ::

pronto los vivos envidiaran a los muertos :ouch:


----------



## LÁNGARO (30 Ene 2013)

hannibal dijo:


> la depresión económica ya vino hace unos años por si no te habías enterado :xx:
> 
> Otra cosa es que vengan un par de meses bajistas que es probable; incluso así creo que la bolsa este año será alcista



por mi cojonudo que sea alcista este año, pero primero que baje por lo menos hasta los 8100


----------



## Hannibal (30 Ene 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> el que no se entera es ustec , siga en su mundo de la piruleta , siga creyendo que ya estamos en depresion economica ::
> 
> pronto los vivos envidiaran a los muertos :ouch:



Teniendo en cuenta su reconocido gafe, hasta podría creer a Rajoy cuando dice que lo peor de la depresión ya ha pasado )


----------



## Hannibal (30 Ene 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> por mi cojonudo que sea alcista este año, pero primero que baje por lo menos hasta los 8100



El IBEX no sé, pero hay muchos valores que creo que están sobrevalorados si atendemos a sus PER y sus hojas de resultados... claro que siempre pueden cambiar algunos valores del Ibex a mitad de partida


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Ene 2013)

MV puede aceptar que sea gafe pero solo en el intradia , a la hora de predecir los movimientos gordos la cosa cambia , asi que mucho cuidado porque veo los 5300 para dentro de unos 4-6 meses


----------



## Hannibal (30 Ene 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> MV puede aceptar que sea gafe pero solo en el intradia , a la hora de predecir los movimientos gordos la cosa cambia , asi que mucho cuidado porque veo los 5300 para dentro de unos 4-6 meses



Creo que su órdago es demasiado fuerte, la única posibilidad que veo de que ocurra algo así es por algún acontecimiento como una salida de Grecia del euro o que el euro se vaya al guano de cualquier otra forma, lo cual con la unión bancaria lo veo muy complicado.

Claro que siempre puede haber movimiento especulativo a la baja; faltaría más. Pero tanto como para tirar abajo un 40% la bolsa en medio año, ni en broma. Yo creo que aunque baje, en ningún caso romperá el soporte de los 7.000; o lo rompe pero para rebotar hacia arriba, claro.


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Ene 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> Creo que su órdago es demasiado fuerte, la única posibilidad que veo de que ocurra algo así es por algún acontecimiento como una salida de Grecia del euro o que el euro se vaya al guano de cualquier otra forma, lo cual con la unión bancaria lo veo muy complicado.
> 
> Claro que siempre puede haber movimiento especulativo a la baja; faltaría más. Pero tanto como para tirar abajo un 40% la bolsa en medio año, ni en broma. Yo creo que aunque baje, en ningún caso romperá el soporte de los 7.000; o lo rompe pero para rebotar hacia arriba, claro.



ustec no posee el conocimiento , hasta ahi voy decir , MV no desvelara su despiadada estrategia , pero tenga cuidado MV no es ningun ejpertito , MV es el maestro de sabiduria :no:


----------



## Hannibal (30 Ene 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ustec no posee el conocimiento , hasta ahi voy decir , MV no desvelara su despiadada estrategia , pero tenga cuidado MV no es ningun ejpertito , MV es el maestro de sabiduria :no:



Hombre, yo no vivo de esto... pero salvo que vd. sea un 'león' de los que manejan la bolsa a su antojo porque tiene billones para invertir, su sabiduría no le garantiza nada


----------



## tarrito (30 Ene 2013)

querido don Jato :X

tengo una cuenta feisbuc y otra de tuità de unos negosillos ... le contrato para que me genere tráfico en la red por un latita de güiskas preimium cada día que cree +100 mensajes

ai trato?

att servidor de ustek y tal


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Ene 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> Hombre, yo no vivo de esto... pero salvo que vd. sea un 'león' de los que manejan la bolsa a su antojo porque tiene billones para invertir, su sabiduría no le garantiza nada



solo le dire que el rebote desde los 6000 es tan solo un pullback hacia la linea de tendencia alcista primaria , le deseo suerte con sus largos pezkeñin , no dira que no se le advirtio


----------



## J-Z (30 Ene 2013)

Bat guano al rescate.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (30 Ene 2013)

No...parece que ya paso. Fué un susto.



> Dato complicado de interpretar.
> 
> El principal baluarte del PIB que es el gasto del consumidor no ha dado un mal resultado. Realmente lo que ha sorprendido es la debilidad de las exportaciones, fruto de la debilidad mundial, especialmente europea, y la cuestión de los inventarios, y esto último es algo relativo.
> 
> ...



Paños calientes everywhere....


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Ene 2013)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> No...parece que ya paso. Fué un susto.
> 
> 
> 
> Paños calientes everywhere....



pobre gacela afectada por el siemprealcismo imperante :ouch: cuanto le queda por aprender pezkeñin , MV va corto con tres cojones a MV no le afecta el optimismo suicida del personal :no:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Ene 2013)

[YOUTUBE]TbiedguhyvM[/YOUTUBE]

:XX: :XX: :XX:

El gato Maru es un crack!!!!


----------



## LÁNGARO (30 Ene 2013)

No me lo creoooooo de un -5% ahora estoy que cubro comisiones¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Ene 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> No me lo creoooooo de un -5% ahora estoy que cubro comisiones¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡



ustec tuvo FED y por tanto sera recompensado :Aplauso:


----------



## FranR (30 Ene 2013)

Zona Fary...objetivos cubiertos.


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Ene 2013)

veremos si en cierre mensual el sp500 se queda por encima del jran lateral aprox 1460 :fiufiu:


----------



## atman (30 Ene 2013)

¿sacudiéndose las últimas pulgas? Controlan hasta 1500, buen dato de la FED y nuevo tirón alza... la gente loca por entrar larga porque esto no va a bajar nunca... El viernes, todos muertos... 

[Mode tengounahipótesis=off]


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Ene 2013)

la clave es saber que es lo que estan haciendo los indices y eso principalmente es saber cuales son las figuras y las lineas de tendencia principales 

el sp500 esta metido en un jran lateral a intentado superarlo en cierre mensual pero siempre a fracasado y esta parece que tambien , pero como los ejpertitos estais a lo que estais osea a la tonteria , los sistemah IA y demas chorradas , solo podeis tragar tochos :: provecho pues ejpertitos :: ::


----------



## FranR (30 Ene 2013)

ACHTUNG ACHTUNG!!!!!!!!

Nivel actual 8569 (c)...pelea gorda.

Si no recuperamos 8.613 vamos a tener un epic fail al cierre.


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Ene 2013)

ahi teneis el jran lateral del sp500 , mantened los cortos con tres cojones , MV el maestro de sabiduria les trae lo que de verdad importa y no chorradas de graficos con mil y un trazos :Aplauso:


----------



## FranR (30 Ene 2013)

Go Go!!! inestimable ayuda del ignored!


----------



## ghkghk (30 Ene 2013)

Vaya clasico buscar mi SP en Repsol en 16,92 para dejar de caer...Bastardos.

Enviado desde mi GT-I8160 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hannibal (30 Ene 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ahi teneis el jran lateral del sp500 , mantened los cortos con tres cojones , MV el maestro de sabiduria les trae lo que de verdad importa y no chorradas de graficos con mil y un trazos :Aplauso:



Y dónde dice que está ahi la tendencia bajista? ::


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Ene 2013)

MV mantiene los cortos con tres cojones , como los gringos se vayan a buscar los 1460 y con el dato PIB esto es muy posible , mañana tendremos un rico gap a la baja :baba:


----------



## FranR (30 Ene 2013)

Había una medio clara zona de rebote, han estirado la bajada borrando stop para hacer a little push

Fake total, pero bueno todo vale


----------



## FranR (30 Ene 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> Y dónde dice que está ahi la tendencia bajista? ::



Dele coba, que cada gato-in son 15 points de bellón parriba.


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Ene 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> Y dónde dice que está ahi la tendencia bajista? ::



no te enteras chaval , el sp500 esta metido en ese lateral y parece que asi seguira siendo o lo que es lo mismo al cierre mensual deberia estar por debajo de los 1460 :o


----------



## juanfer (30 Ene 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> no te enteras chaval , el sp500 esta metido en ese lateral y parece que asi seguira siendo o lo que es lo mismo al cierre mensual deberia estar por debajo de los 1460 :o



Jato que mañan se cierra el mes, 50 puntos en 2 dias. 

Yo pienso que habrá un rebote importante.


----------



## Hannibal (30 Ene 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> no te enteras chaval , el sp500 esta metido en ese lateral y parece que asi seguira siendo o lo que es lo mismo al cierre mensual deberia estar por debajo de los 1460 :o



No soy nadie para poner en duda su sabiduría, pero es que tampoco veo un lateral hoyga :rolleye:


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Ene 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Jato que mañan se cierra el mes, 50 puntos en 2 dias.
> 
> Yo pienso que habrá un rebote importante.



y porque no ? acaso el dato del PIB no es lo suficientemente malo ienso: 

piensa que habra un rebote porque tu optimismo gacelo esta desbordado , pobre :ouch:


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Ene 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> No soy nadie para poner en duda su sabiduría, pero es que tampoco veo un lateral hoyga :rolleye:



como que no ve el lateral , me esta pareciendo que ustec es un pesao , incluso podria decir que es ustec un multinick de MV el troll :ouch:


----------



## FranR (30 Ene 2013)

Venga gato dos Quantitative Gatunos y vemos los 8600 (Que desperdicio de pasta del Bernanke, si llega a saber que con un gato bajista sube el sp, lo que se habría ahorrado)


----------



## Hannibal (30 Ene 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> como que no ve el lateral , me esta pareciendo que ustec es un pesao , incluso podria decir que es ustec un multinick de MV el troll :ouch:



Ya le dejo en paz, no se preocupe. Es sólo que a ratos no tengo nada mejor que hacer que estar por estos foros para ver si aprendo algo tanto de economía como de política 

Y estaría dispuesto a aprender del señor gato, pero como no quiere decirnos en qué se basa para decir que el Ibex bajará a 5300, tengo que conformarme con mis escasos conocimientos.


----------



## Krim (30 Ene 2013)

FranR dijo:


> ACHTUNG ACHTUNG!!!!!!!!
> 
> Nivel actual 8569 (c)...pelea gorda.
> 
> Si no recuperamos 8.613 vamos a tener un epic fail al cierre.



Ni de coña los recuperamos...no me lo creo. Epic Fail de que escala? ¿Día siguiente, semana, mes...??


----------



## FranR (30 Ene 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Ni de coña los recuperamos...no me lo creo. Epic Fail de que escala? ¿Día siguiente, semana, mes...??



Intradía, a lo sumo 24 horas de validez....

Epic fail sería caernos a zona 8530 hoy mismo...

A medio plazo la lectura es otra y ya se ha comentado desde principio de año en el foro.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (30 Ene 2013)

Algun alma caritativa me podría hacer un resumen del último mes...? o

Saludos...


----------



## LÁNGARO (30 Ene 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Ni de coña los recuperamos...no me lo creo. Epic Fail de que escala? ¿Día siguiente, semana, mes...??



pues yo creo que hoy cerramos en verde o cerca....


----------



## Hannibal (30 Ene 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> pues yo creo que hoy cerramos en verde o cerca....



No sé a qué valor se refiere, al Ibex no, desde luego ienso:


----------



## Hannibal (30 Ene 2013)

Por cierto, ¿alguien sabe quién o qué es esto de "broker ciego"?

Código Nombre Volumen en euros %
CIE BROKER CIEGO 3.839.580 17,21
MST MORGAN STANLEY SV SA 3.146.194 14,10
SGE STE GEN SUCURSAL ESP 1.896.835 8,50
BCB BARCLAYS BANK PLC ESPANA 1.657.528 7,43
JPM JP MORGAN B. SEC LTD, ESP 1.368.075 6,13
Datos acumulados al cierre de la sesión, a partir de las 18:15


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Ene 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> Por cierto, ¿alguien sabe quién o qué es esto de "broker ciego"?
> 
> Código Nombre Volumen en euros %
> CIE BROKER CIEGO 3.839.580 17,21
> ...



el tal broker ciego es janus


----------



## Hannibal (30 Ene 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> el tal broker ciego es janus



Con esa respuesta no puedo darle un thanks 

Doy por hecho que es un inversor anónimo claro, mi pregunta realmente sería: el que invierte de esta forma anónima, ¿con qué intereses suele hacerlo? ¿posicionarse para comprar, vender, o cualqueira de las 2?


----------



## atman (30 Ene 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> Por cierto, ¿alguien sabe quién o qué es esto de "*broker ciego*"?



El gato, que va puesto hasta las cejas...


----------



## FranR (30 Ene 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> Por cierto, ¿alguien sabe quién o qué es esto de "broker ciego"?
> 
> Código Nombre Volumen en euros %
> CIE BROKER CIEGO 3.839.580 17,21
> ...



No identificado.

Un broker ciego mueve el 5% de Repsol YPF por 1.632 millones de euros

Aquí un ejemplo de una operación de envergadura...


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Ene 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> Con esa respuesta no puedo darle un thanks
> 
> Doy por hecho que es un inversor anónimo claro, mi pregunta realmente sería: el que invierte de esta forma anónima, ¿con qué intereses suele hacerlo? ¿posicionarse para comprar, vender, o cualqueira de las 2?



ni falta que hace gacelilla :fiufiu:

si quieres aprender algo , ahora mismo puedes aprender de los ejpertitos mira como estan afectados por el optimismo imperante , para ellos solo existen las subidas y por eso tragaran tochos , por no haber sido optimistas cuando estuvimos en los 6000 que era cuando habia que serlo y no ahora que estamos en to lo alto ::


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Ene 2013)

FranR dijo:


> No identificado.
> 
> Un broker ciego mueve el 5% de Repsol YPF por 1.632 millones de euros
> 
> Aquí un ejemplo de una operación de envergadura...



con eso de envergadura no tardara en aparecer el mariconerio :ouch:


----------



## bertok (30 Ene 2013)

*Vaaaaaaamos coño.
USA = shrinking
Gazelles, you're going to die*


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Ene 2013)

bertok dijo:


> *Vaaaaaaamos coño.
> USA = shrinking
> Gazelles, you're going to die*



es poner envergadura y no podia tardar en aparecer el aniquilador gayer , bienvenidito


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Ene 2013)

se esta gestando el gap a la baja para mañana en la importante plaza financiera africana :baba:


----------



## Janus (30 Ene 2013)

Desde Ruzyne, ya aparecieron los dos tártaros .... nos vamos a 1520.


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Ene 2013)

Es esto

Ha muerto RIM, viva Blackberry - elEconomista.es







...y caer casi un -6%


----------



## grillo35 (30 Ene 2013)

A todo esto, alguien sabe porque el Mibtel italiano se ha despeñado de esa forma?? :


----------



## atman (30 Ene 2013)

Dos valores han tenido la culpa, Banca Monte dei Paschi di Siena (por el cristo que tienen montado, baja un 9%) y Saipem, que ha bajado nada menos que un 34%!!! por el profit warning del 80% que ha lanzado... ENI, que controla Saipem, ha perdido cerca de un 5%. Y ellos han arrastrado a todos lo demás...

UPDATE 3-Saipem warning draws investor anger | Reuters


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Ene 2013)

ahi van los gringos , vamos bonitos papi quiere un gap de 3000 puntos :Baile:


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Ene 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ahi van los gringos , vamos bonitos papi quiere un gap de 3000 puntos :Baile:



y 2 manitas con sus 2 patitas maestro


----------



## FranR (30 Ene 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Desde Ruzyne, ya aparecieron los dos tártaros .... nos vamos a 1520.



No se meta en la cafetería (toda de madera) antes de las escaleras de bajada a las puertas de embarque...justo enfrente del duty free.

La última vez me tomé un cafelazo y me dejé las coronas checas que me quedaban para comprar alguna tontería.


----------



## Janus (30 Ene 2013)

FranR dijo:


> No se meta en la cafetería (toda de madera) antes de las escaleras de bajada a las puertas de embarque...justo enfrente del duty free.
> 
> La última vez me tomé un cafelazo y me dejé las coronas checas que me quedaban para comprar alguna tontería.



Qué desastre de agenda. La secre se ha liado o lo he hecho yo pero la cuestión es que la vuelta a Madrid es mañana y no hoy .... así que me tiré un buen rato en el aeropuerto viendo en las pantallas que no había vuelo por la tarde. Volví al hotel y después de dar una vuelta .... a ver si estos cabrones ponen el partido.

Por lo menos el hotel está chulo y es agradable, pegadito al río.

Cada día me sorprende más las apps que hay por ahí. En concreto las que te permiten "manejar" en remoto el escritorio del portátil de casa. Alucinante.


----------



## FranR (30 Ene 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Qué desastre de agenda. La secre se ha liado o lo he hecho yo pero la cuestión es que la vuelta a Madrid es mañana y no hoy .... así que me tiré un buen rato en el aeropuerto viendo en las pantallas que no había vuelo por la tarde. Volví al hotel y después de dar una vuelta .... a ver si estos cabrones ponen el partido.
> 
> Por lo menos el hotel está chulo y es agradable, pegadito al río.
> 
> Cada día me sorprende más las apps que hay por ahí. En concreto las que te permiten "manejar" en remoto el escritorio del portátil de casa. Alucinante.




Suelen tener canales rusos, que ponen furbo españó. Si no vaya a algún garito Erasmus con Españoles...seguro que lo ve. Por donde está la Iglesia donde se refugiaron los que mataron al Nazi, que tiene los "gujeros" en la pared de los disparos hay varios.


----------



## Ajetreo (30 Ene 2013)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Algun alma caritativa me podría hacer un resumen del último mes...? o
> 
> Saludos...



Poca caridad parece, a mi me vendria de perlas pero no se a iman
:


----------



## bertok (30 Ene 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Granada es un cementerio de jubiletas y sus pisitos. Ahí se los coman. Ya lo he dicho varias veces, a pesar de ser una ciudad bonita, es porqueyolovalguista de cojones, el invierno sin fin se cebará con esta población.



Arderá bajo el fuego tapayogurista.

Sólo quedarán cenizas y huesos de pepitos caídos en combate.


----------



## FranR (30 Ene 2013)

Fácil el resumen: Se esperaba el peponazo Ibex, hasta los 8570 se han pasado de frenada unos 200 puntos (casi todos de sutura).

Los americanos pues lo mismo, todo va genial venga parriba.

El gato va corto, desde los <8000 cuando se ponga largo es cuando nos vamos a donde esperamos todos, 8000 pelaos.


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Ene 2013)

vamos gringos , podemos :baba:


de los ejpertitos no quedaran ni los huesos :Aplauso:


----------



## ponzi (30 Ene 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Ponzi, no sé si has posteado sobre todas pero no sé cómo encontrar tus posts sobre ellas. ¿Cuál sería tu precio de entrada óptimo para:
> 
> CAF
> Viscofan
> ...



Me va a caer la del pulpo Acabo de vender Pescanova junto con Duro y si la oferta que acabo de realizar a un piso cuaja venderé tambien PT y reducire el seguimiento que hago al mercado al menos durante una temporada, hasta que llene de visillos el piso .
Yo tendría cuidado con la exposición al mercado, ahora mismo no se manejan precios con suficiente margen de seguridad, de hecho personalmente iría construyendo una cartera poco a poco.No he mirado a fondo las cuentas pero a modo de resumen la idea que tengo de ellas:

Caf: Es la que esta mas barata y no esa mal gestionada aunque no se porque se han endeudado bastante en el último año, supongo que sera algún proyecto de cierto calado en el extranjero. Un precio con un buen margen de seguridad podría ser cerca de 300 y mirando hacia a los 430-450

Alba:Esta barata y tiene negocios muy buenos pero también algunos malos, a lp parece una buena opcion.Precio de entrada 27-30 y mirando hacia 45.

Ebro: Empieza a estar cara pero aun puede subir mas quien sabe igual hasta 17, eso si yo pondría los stop bien ajustados.

Viscofan: Creo que esta cara,existen mejores opciones.


----------



## juanfer (30 Ene 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Me va a caer la del pulpo Acabo de vender Pescanova junto con Duro y si la oferta que acabo de realizar a un piso cuaja venderé tambien PT y reducire el seguimiento que hago al mercado al menos durante una temporada, hasta que llene de visillos el piso .
> Yo tendría cuidado con la exposición al mercado ahora mismo no se manejan precios con suficiente margen de seguridad, iría construyendo una cartera poco a poco.No he mirado a fondo las cuentas, a modo de resumen la idea que tenia de las empresas:
> 
> Caf: Es la que esta mas barata y no esa mal gestionada aunque no se porque se han endeudado bastante en el último año, supongo que sera algún proyecto de cierto calado en el extranjero. Un precio con un buen margen de seguridad podría ser cerca de 300 y mirando hacia a los 430-450
> ...



Creo que vas ha hacer la peor de las inversiones. 

Yo te recomiendo que te compres una casa de campo con una parcela y vivas en la ciudad donde trabajes de alquiler.


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Ene 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Es esto
> 
> Ha muerto RIM, viva Blackberry - elEconomista.es
> 
> ...



-12% al cierre


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Ene 2013)

Por culpa de las tarjetas de visita se me está acabando a cuenta de screencast :xx:


----------



## Roco39 (30 Ene 2013)

.........................


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Ene 2013)

JAnus, Fran y Pollastre cambiadlas por estas:

















Si queréis, si estáis hasta el nabo de ellas, os doy la venia para quitarlas....

Who is gonna be the next?


----------



## bertok (30 Ene 2013)

El jilo huele a pepito :fiufiu:


----------



## egarenc (30 Ene 2013)

es una locura meter pasta ahora mismo en e-on? ahora mismo la veo abajo de todo, puede llegar hasta los infiernos?


----------



## Janus (30 Ene 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> JAnus, Fran y Pollastre cambiadlas por estas:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hecho!!!!, es lo segundo mejor que has hecho en el hilo.


----------



## Janus (30 Ene 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> es una locura meter pasta ahora mismo en e-on? ahora mismo la veo abajo de todo, puede llegar hasta los infiernos?



Se huele la vuelta y va a ser intensa.

Pero primero los 1520 no tienen que ser descartados. Ya saben, velón verde en timeframe de horas.

Por cierto, estaba viendo Bloomberg y muy interesante.


----------



## ponzi (30 Ene 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> es una locura meter pasta ahora mismo en e-on? ahora mismo la veo abajo de todo, puede llegar hasta los infiernos?



Digamos que es una aventura,imaginate que te tiras de un avion,al principio gritas por la adrenalina pero al final si el paracaidas se abre tendras unas bonitas vistas.El cash flow de operaciones esta aguantando,parece que tiene bastantes probabilidades de sobrevivir a pesar del paron nuclear.


----------



## ponzi (30 Ene 2013)

bertok dijo:


> El jilo huele a pepito :fiufiu:



En una semana te digo


----------



## bertok (30 Ene 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> En una semana te digo



Estás comprando algo que en los próximos meses / años se va a depreciar al menos un 30%.

Si te metes en tener deudas, háztelo mirar y analiza bien los números. ara la mayor parte de los mortales es una locura.

A Arcadia no llevo a individuos empufados, tú mismo ::


----------



## egarenc (30 Ene 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Digamos que es una aventura,imaginate que te tiras de un avion,al principio gritas por la adrenalina pero al final si el paracaidas se abre tendras unas bonitas vistas.El cash flow de operaciones esta aguantando,parece que tiene bastantes probabilidades de sobrevivir a pesar del paron nuclear.



gracias, era para meter algo de pasta que no necesito y que tengo parada por la m. que dan ahora los bankitos, y olvidarme algún tiempo a ver que pasa. SAP también la veía interesante, pero creo que la cogería ya muy cara.


----------



## ponzi (30 Ene 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Estás comprando algo que en los próximos meses / años se va a depreciar al menos un 30%.
> 
> Si te metes en tener deudas, háztelo mirar y analiza bien los números. ara la mayor parte de los mortales es una locura.
> 
> A Arcadia no llevo a individuos empufados, tú mismo ::



Me gusta llevar la contraria:


----------



## ponzi (31 Ene 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> gracias, era para meter algo de pasta que no necesito y que tengo parada por la m. que dan ahora los bankitos, y olvidarme algún tiempo a ver que pasa. SAP también la veía interesante, pero creo que la cogería ya muy cara.



Sap es una empresa muy buena pero ya empieza a estar cara.Eon si sabes estar a las duras y maduras puede que te salga bien,eso si no arriesgues demasiado.Si puedes diversifica.




ponzi dijo:


> Venga voy a jugar a ese juego apuntese Thales,Arcelor,Alcoa,Eon.Se las he puesto ordenadas por plazo y riesgo.Ahora si compra no arriesgue demasiado y le recomiendo que no mire las cotizaciones en una buena temporada.



Tambien tienes PT y GDF aunque esta ultima se ha pasado con el endeudamiento.


----------



## egarenc (31 Ene 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Sap es una empresa muy buena pero ya empieza a estar cara.Eon si sabes estar a las duras y maduras puede que te salga bien,eso si no arriesgues demasiado.Si puedes diversifica.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



consideraba tanto e.on como gdf, crees que la segunda ofrece menos incertidumbres, entiendo.
Cuando puedas, a ver si le echas un vistazo a Norsk Hydro, a ver que te parece.
Por otra parte, espero que te salga bien lo de la vivienda, Bertok a veces le noto poco 'polite'.


----------



## ponzi (31 Ene 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> consideraba tanto e.on como gdf, crees que la segunda ofrece menos incertidumbres, entiendo.
> Cuando puedas, a ver si le echas un vistazo a Norsk Hydro, a ver que te parece.
> Por otra parte, espero que te salga bien lo de la vivienda, Bertok a veces le noto poco 'polite'.



Na bertok lo dice para que me lo piense bien,a su favor he de reconocer que de los 70/80 pisos que habre visitado la gran mayoria era una inversion pesima. Gracias por los animos,espero que salga bien La verdad que eon y gdf no las tengo analizadas en profundidad pero a su favor si te puedo decir que la caja se mueve y eso es que el negocio tira,con algo mas de tiempo mirare que inversiones tienen,eon si que se que tienen nuclear para parar un tren pero llevan una temporada redirigiendo su estrategia.Me apunto Norsk


----------



## holgazan (31 Ene 2013)

Mañana facebook irá parriba.


----------



## ponzi (31 Ene 2013)

http://es.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Norsk_Hydro

Esta es para nota.Me parece una empresa bastante compleja de analizar pero bueno te dire mi impresion que puede ser erronea.Se han dedicado y se dedican a demasiadas actividades a la vez,quien mucho abarca poco aprieta.A modo de resumen tienen o han tenido. Produccion de agua pesada = energia nuclear.gas (ahora lo lleva statoil).aluminio.energias renovables.Fertilizantes.A mi modo de entender creo que si te interesa alguno de esos sectores hay mejores opciones comprando emp especializadas.Fertilizantes=en suiza o usa.Aluminio=Alcoa.El agua pesada no se que aplicaciones podra tener aparte de la energia nuclear la cual no creo que sea el futuro.


----------



## ponzi (31 Ene 2013)

http://investing.businessweek.com/r...aset=incomeStatement&period=Q&currency=native

Me veo incapaz de analizar semejante mole, es fisica y quimica avanzada.Lo que si te puedo decir es que tienen una estructura de costes muy cara de mantener, pasan de perdidas a beneficios en menos de un suspiro.


----------



## FranR (31 Ene 2013)

Para los mas perrones os dejo niveles para mañana. Los de hoy techo clavado.

Indicadores propios preparando el terreno: No perdamos de vista la hoja de ruta, bajar a los <8.300 en pocos días no es el inicio del apocalipsis, eso lo dejamos para el segundo semestre (siempre bajo mi punto de vista, of course)

Le voy a dar seriedad:







Que luego te dicen que no apoyas tus proyecciones en ningún análisis técnico, pues toma velas!!!!!!

"C.P. 8.566-8.602


Escapada Bajista: 8.516 (pre 8.300)

Arriba: 8.622-8.642-8.652 (si se van rompiendo con facilidad atentos a que puede salir esto disparado arriba)

IF ha bajado mucho...
Podemos dar un primer nivel BBVA para intra a muy corto: 7.18 podemos intentarlo
Ibex sub 8.300 nos coloca en entrada, de momento solo para pillar un ligero push."


----------



## ponzi (31 Ene 2013)

Muy bueno

http://www.ivoox.com/economia-direc...za-y-audios-mp3_rf_1748792_1.html?***********


----------



## egarenc (31 Ene 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Na bertok lo dice para que me lo piense bien,a su favor he de reconocer que de los 70/80 pisos que habre visitado la gran mayoria era una inversion pesima. Gracias por los animos,espero que salga bien La verdad que eon y gdf no las tengo analizadas en profundidad pero a su favor si te puedo decir que la caja se mueve y eso es que el negocio tira,con algo mas de tiempo mirare que inversiones tienen,eon si que se que tienen nuclear para parar un tren pero llevan una temporada redirigiendo su estrategia.Me apunto Norsk



gracias por tu opinion. Con respecto al tema de la vivienda, una cosa es cierta, ahora es el comprador el que impone las reglas. También es cierto que muchos no se bajan del burro, de vez en cuando voy mirando precios en mi zona y me doy cuenta que todavía están muy por encima de lo que yo pagué por mi piso en 2003, siendo estos 10 años más viejos. Ahora bien, lo interesante sería ver los precios de compra reales, quizás ese sí ya esté por debajo. En cualquier caso, yo creo que ahora se pueden encontrar 'cositas' interesantes.


----------



## muertoviviente (31 Ene 2013)

guanos dias gaceleridos y ejpertitos 

ibex en zona 8700 venta clara y guanesa en 2 leuros lo mismo , pero no hagamos caso a MV el quebrantahuesos :rolleye:


----------



## muertoviviente (31 Ene 2013)

Santander. Beneficio en 2012 cae un 59% a 2.205 millones de euros 
El mercado esperaba 2.481 millones 


que pasa con los foreros , estaran tomando la moncloa ? ienso:


pechos frios ::


----------



## bertok (31 Ene 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Na bertok lo dice para que me lo piense bien,a su favor he de reconocer que de los 70/80 pisos que habre visitado la gran mayoria era una inversion pesima. Gracias por los animos,espero que salga bien La verdad que eon y gdf no las tengo analizadas en profundidad pero a su favor si te puedo decir que la caja se mueve y eso es que el negocio tira,con algo mas de tiempo mirare que inversiones tienen,eon si que se que tienen nuclear para parar un tren pero llevan una temporada redirigiendo su estrategia.Me apunto Norsk



Exacto, el aviso es para que lo analices en detalle ya que vienen tiempos muy turbulentos donde los endeudados serán sacrificados en aras de la nueva prosperidad.

El próximo burbujón estará en la energía, pero todavía es pronto para entrar.

Suerte Ponzi


----------



## ponzi (31 Ene 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> gracias por tu opinion. Con respecto al tema de la vivienda, una cosa es cierta, ahora es el comprador el que impone las reglas. También es cierto que muchos no se bajan del burro, de vez en cuando voy mirando precios en mi zona y me doy cuenta que todavía están muy por encima de lo que yo pagué por mi piso en 2003, siendo estos 10 años más viejos. Ahora bien, lo interesante sería ver los precios de compra reales, quizás ese sí ya esté por debajo. En cualquier caso, yo creo que ahora se pueden encontrar 'cositas' interesantes.



Seria a precio mas o menos del año 2000-2002.El mercado inmobiliario no esta para especular eso lo tengo clarisimo mas que nada por el stock de 2-3 mill mas el paro del 26%.Yo lo veo desde la perspectiva que es un activo real y a 10-15 años protegera de cualquier evento financiero (destruccion del euro y/o colapso del sistema financiero,de deuda o del mercado de derivados) dudo mucho que en determinadas zonas se pierda dinero igual que a cp se vaya a ganar.Ahora mismo alguna cosa interesante si que hay,eso si hay que buscar mucho.


----------



## muertoviviente (31 Ene 2013)

envergadura a ver si con la palabrita aparecen los foreros :rolleye:


----------



## ponzi (31 Ene 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Exacto, el aviso es para que lo analices en detalle ya que vienen tiempos muy turbulentos donde los endeudados serán sacrificados en aras de la nueva prosperidad.
> 
> El próximo burbujón estará en la energía, pero todavía es pronto para entrar.
> 
> Suerte Ponzi



Ahora mismo no es momento de endeudarse,es algo que tengo muy claro  Gracias por los consejos.Se esta cociendo algo en energia y en materias primas incluida el agua y sea lo que sea no me gusta,viendo los planes de determinadas coorporaciones da respeto el posible futuro que pueden estar maquinando.


----------



## muertoviviente (31 Ene 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Seria a precio mas o menos del año 2000-2002.El mercado inmobiliario no esta para especular eso lo tengo clarisimo mas que nada por el stock de 2-3 mill mas el paro del 26%.Yo lo veo desde la perspectiva que es un activo real y a 10-15 años protegera de cualquier evento financiero (destruccion del euro y/o colapso del sistema financiero,de deuda o del mercado de derivados) dudo mucho que en determinadas zonas se pierda dinero igual que a cp se vaya a ganar.Ahora mismo alguna cosa interesante si que hay,eso si hay que buscar mucho.



si quieres comprar casa espera al verano


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (31 Ene 2013)

bertok dijo:


> los endeudados serán sacrificados en aras de la nueva prosperidad



.
AH, que va a haber una nueva prosperidad ... me dejas más tranquilo





bertok dijo:


> Suerte Ponzi




Eso, suerte, te estás apuntando a la tesis de zuloman, que yo considero precipitada, creo que quedan al menos un par de años para ver los suelos de precios. Pero a saber ... por muchas vueltas que le demos a los temas no deja de ser una apuesta, en la que terminarán influyendo cuestiones que ahora mismo desconocemos.


----------



## ghkghk (31 Ene 2013)

En la vivienda, como en todo, hay épocas buenas y malas para comprar. Pero, fundamentalmente, hay buenas y malas compras. Hay quien compró mal en el 87 y quien compró bien en el 2006. 

Pocos, pero los hubo. Sin más detalles, la compra de Ponzi puede ser desde un hecatómbico error hasta un mayúsculo acierto. Suerte.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (31 Ene 2013)

Ponzi, el audio es muy alentador ..... ::


----------



## bertok (31 Ene 2013)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> AH, que va a haber una nueva prosperidad ... me dejas más tranquilo
> 
> 
> ...



Lo he dejado escrito muchas veces que hasta dentro de variso años vamos a ver caídas muy duras en el precio de los zulos. Cuando toquen suelo habrá una variable muy importante que analizar: su coste de mantenimiento, porque los salarios van a ser míseros.

No sé por qué percibes que tengo la misma tesis que Zuloman ienso:.

En el caso de Ponzi, me constaba que estaba viendo zulos con precios de derribo (aunque van a caer más) como ha posteado en otras ocasiones (por ejemplo el zulo de San Blas que posteó).

A esos precios y para vivienda de primera residencia, siempre y cuando tenga la pasta, no me parece mal aunque repito que puede comprar más barato. Ahora, si se mete en deudas con la que va a caer en breve ....

Y claro que va a haber una nueva prosperidad ..... reservada a cada vez menos fracción de la población. La línea de corte cada vez está más clara y buena parte de la gente tuvo la opción de elegir a qué lado iba a estar.


----------



## ponzi (31 Ene 2013)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> AH, que va a haber una nueva prosperidad ... me dejas más tranquilo
> 
> 
> ...



Gracias Mi preocupacion es que soy incapaz de poner la mano en el fuego porque antes de 2 años a alguien no se le vaya la mano y tire el chiringuito financiero temporalmente en cuyo caso los papelitos solo valdran para hacer una fogata.Zuloman tenia buenos analisis,se veia que conocia bien el mercado inmobiliario,yo no llego a su nivel,espero que algun dia se pase a saludarnos.


----------



## pollastre (31 Ene 2013)

Bueno, yo ya me he cambiado la nueva firma del DON actualizada, por si viene el apocalipsis zombie, que no me pille desprevenido.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (31 Ene 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ponzi, el audio es muy alentador ..... ::



.
UN resumen, please, que no me da el día para tantos apocalípsis ...


----------



## muertoviviente (31 Ene 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Bueno, yo ya me he cambiado la nueva firma del DON actualizada, por si viene el apocalipsis zombie, que no me pille desprevenido.



se dice apocalipsis de amor :no:


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (31 Ene 2013)

.
NO, eso iba por ponzi, me he debido expresar mal.



bertok dijo:


> No sé por qué percibes que tengo la misma tesis que Zuloman ienso:.


----------



## muertoviviente (31 Ene 2013)

Cerrado los cortos piramidados aprox 8620-8495 :baba:


----------



## bertok (31 Ene 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Bueno, yo ya me he cambiado la nueva firma del DON actualizada, por si viene el apocalipsis zombie, que no me pille desprevenido.



Ponte tobilleras heavys. Los zombies muerden abajo ::


----------



## pollastre (31 Ene 2013)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> UN resumen, please, que no me da el día para tantos apocalípsis ...




Todos morimos, muchas veces.

Los que iban a Arcadia con Bertok, en la primera curva de la serranía de Ronda se salieron, y el autobús acabó despeñado. Tambien murieron.

Ponzi compró su zulito, pero al igual que el cerdito mediano utilizó madera para construir su casa antes de que viniera el lobo, él no se dió cuenta que los materiales eran post-2008 y las paredes eran de pladur, lo cual le dejaba muy expuesto. Cuando llegaron las primeras radiaciones gamma, recibió una dosis letal y tambien murió.

Se rumorea que DON sigue por Granada, mitad vivo, mitad... otra cosa. No hay informes concluyentes.


----------



## grillo35 (31 Ene 2013)

Acabo de escuchar que el Santander ha rebajado la autocartera desde casi el 3,5% al 0,65%! :8:, vamos, que lo tienen claro...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (31 Ene 2013)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> UN resumen, please, que no me da el día para tantos apocalípsis ...



Empieza con

Consumo alimentos cae, consumo carburantes cae, consumo de transporte público cae-> gente está desapareciendo (emigrando o volviendo a sus paises). 

Gente desaparece->menos comercio (¿que hacer con los miles de centros comerciales?)

Si gente desaparece-> no se crean nuevos hogares->Apocalipsis sodomita al inmobiliario.

*2013 Terrorífico.*


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (31 Ene 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Always ready....


----------



## ghkghk (31 Ene 2013)

DIA alias "mesudalapollaelIbexyosubomi1.5%".


----------



## ponzi (31 Ene 2013)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> UN resumen, please, que no me da el día para tantos apocalípsis ...



Hablan de la deflacion de pisos y el boquete que puede crear esta realidad en el sistema financiero español.Tambien comentan lo que ha pasado con una filial online del banco islandes que operaba en reino unido y holanda, el estado se ha negado a pagar los 20000 eu garantizados a los depositantes.La verdad que son unos figuras, me asombra todos los palos que tocan,para mi merecen mucho respeto.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (31 Ene 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Empieza con
> 
> Consumo alimentos cae, consumo carburantes cae, consumo de transporte público cae-> gente está desapareciendo (emigrando o volviendo a sus paises).
> 
> ...




.
Gente que desaparece y mucha gente de la que queda en economía de guerra, por obligación o por decisión propia.

Estamos viendo ya ese punto en el que, como se había previsto en el foro, lo que menos va a importar va a ser el precio de los pisos.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (31 Ene 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Empieza con
> 
> Consumo alimentos cae, consumo carburantes cae, consumo de transporte público cae-> gente está desapareciendo (emigrando o volviendo a sus paises).
> 
> ...



---> El dinero para sobresueldos, corruptelas, mamadurrias se reduce a la mínima---> Se producen roces entre las castas corruptas que no reciben su parte ---> toda la mierda sale a la superficie en una gran explosión de mierda. ---> Da asco vivir e invertir en este país ----> Nos rescatan


Por otro lado, el Ibex cierra el huequecillo del 8 de Enero.


----------



## muertoviviente (31 Ene 2013)

venga largo 8455 con tres cojones :Baile:


----------



## juanfer (31 Ene 2013)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> Gente que desaparece y mucha gente de la que queda en economía de guerra, por obligación o por decisión propia.
> 
> Estamos viendo ya ese punto en el que, como se había previsto en el foro, lo que menos va a importar va a ser el precio de los pisos.



Este año va a ser terrorifico porque practicamente la totalidad de las empresas patrias aplicaran ERE, con lo que el consumo se va a reducir mucho más.

El año pasado hay un dato demoledor, 
Ventas minoristas Españolas (Anual) -10.7%

Al gobierno no le interesa reconocer que se vaya la gente, porque ahora el paro lo dicen por % de la población. Con lo que si se descubre que hay 2 o 3 millones menos de personas, el % seria demoledor.


----------



## LÁNGARO (31 Ene 2013)

despues de aguantar un -5% ahora estoy nervioso con un +2%, no se´que hacer......
seguirá bajando? cual es su parada mas proxima? el gato se ha puesto largo con lo que pueden caer otro 2% a bajo.

hablo del Ibex


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (31 Ene 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Este año va a ser terrorifico porque practicamente la totalidad de las empresas patrias aplicaran ERE, con lo que el consumo se va a reducir mucho más.
> 
> El año pasado hay un dato demoledor,
> Ventas minoristas Españolas (Anual) -10.7%
> ...



¿y la deuda por habitante?¿y la deuda por trabajador? :8::8::8::8::8::8::8::8::8:


----------



## ghkghk (31 Ene 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> despues de aguantar un -5% ahora estoy nervioso con un +2%, no se´que hacer......
> seguirá bajando? cual es su parada mas proxima? el gato se ha puesto largo con lo que pueden caer otro 2% a bajo.
> 
> hablo del Ibex




Deja correr hombre, al menos un poquito... SL dinámico asegurando plusvalías y a dejar que el Jato te haga el resto.


----------



## juanfer (31 Ene 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿y la deuda por habitante?¿y la deuda por trabajador? :8::8::8::8::8::8::8::8::8:



Todo este super crecimiento de estos ultimos años ha sido via deuda, el problema es que ahora no hay crecimiento y hay deudas. Van a asfixiar la economia. 

Lo importante es la deuda por trabajador, porque son los que estan activos y son los que aportan al sistema. 

Se decia que a partir del 90% de deuda del PIB, ya se entra en una espiral de intereses que no se puede salir.


----------



## muertoviviente (31 Ene 2013)

hemos dejado un pequeño gap que puede cerrarse hoy mismo 8556-8538 por abajo tenemos una alcista y la banda inferior de bollinger


----------



## politicodemadreputa (31 Ene 2013)

A que hora se supone que van a decir lo de los cortos ????


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (31 Ene 2013)

Buenos dias y tal,

confirmo mis sospechas y me voy corriendo. Jato eso era lo que te pedian los bajistas. Compra mas largos.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (31 Ene 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> despues de aguantar un -5% ahora estoy nervioso con un +2%, no se´que hacer......
> seguirá bajando? cual es su parada mas proxima? el gato se ha puesto largo con lo que pueden caer otro 2% a bajo.
> 
> hablo del Ibex



El gato se puso largo porque se cerro el hueco del 8 de enero, en 8460, y mira, 8420 y seguimos para abajo....

Yo, porsi, me he pillado unas Iberdrólicas a 4 euros...: ¡Un armadura, please!


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (31 Ene 2013)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> ---> El dinero para sobresueldos, corruptelas, mamadurrias se reduce a la mínima---> Se producen roces entre las castas corruptas que no reciben su parte ---> toda la mierda sale a la superficie en una gran explosión de mierda. ---> Da asco vivir e invertir en este país ----> Nos rescatan
> 
> 
> Por otro lado, el Ibex cierra el huequecillo del 8 de Enero.



.
TODO esto de que salgan a la luz las toneladas de corrupción está muy bien, pero le está quedando a la gente la idea de que esta crisis es por la corrupción, porque "se lo han llevado crudo". 

Con lo cual se difumina/oculta mucho el origen inmobiliario de la crisis. Dentro de unos añitos nadie se acordará de la corrupción. Si alguien, por casualidad o por error acaba en la cárcel ya estará más que indultado, y habrán conseguido, una vez más, que la mayoría de la gente no se entere de lo que ha pasado, para poder seguir con el siguiente paso.

Al fin y al cabo, la corrupción ... ¿como era eso?, el que no pilla es porque no puede, ¿no?


Edito, porque creo que no ha quedado claro:


Yo esto lo veo:

Se monta la BURBUJA ---> Esto permite unas redes clientelares y una corrupción generalizada (pero los sobres venían de los constructores, que no se olvide) ---> Cuando esto implosiona se produce la CRISIS brutal.


Pero nos están vendiendo:

Bueno, como todos somos unos pillines (desde la Casa Real hasta el último empleado de cajamadrid), quién más y quién menos ha cogido lo que ha podido y, claro, al final es que no se sostiene. (La burbuja ha desaparecido de la explicación)


----------



## muertoviviente (31 Ene 2013)

yo soy MV el maestro de sabiduria , no hay porvenir para el que se resista a mi poderio :no:


----------



## mataresfacil (31 Ene 2013)

Gamesa marcando la senda al infierno. Madre mia que pedazo de ostia.


----------



## muertoviviente (31 Ene 2013)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Gamesa marcando la senda al infierno. Madre mia que pedazo de ostia.





muertoviviente dijo:


> yo soy MV el maestro de sabiduria , no hay porvenir para el que se resista a mi poderio :no:



ya se le advirtio , guanesa en 2 leuros es venta clara :o


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (31 Ene 2013)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> TODO esto de que salgan a la luz las toneladas de corrupción está muy bien, pero le está quedando a la gente la idea de que esta crisis es por la corrupción, porque "se lo han llevado crudo".
> 
> Con lo cual se difumina/oculta mucho el origen inmobiliario de la crisis. Dentro de unos añitos nadie se acordará de la corrupción. Si alguien, por casualidad o por error acaba en la cárcel ya estará más que indultado, y habrán conseguido, una vez más, que la mayoría de la gente no se entere de lo que ha pasado, para poder seguir con el siguiente paso.
> ...



Discrepo con usted. España ha estado siempre en crisis, permítame la licencia dramática, lo único que a veces se enmascaraba con el dinerito barato que llegaba de fuera. El problema de España es... bueno desde mi punto de vista son muchos. Pero el principal es que no hay PUTA DEMOCRACIA JODER COÑO! (mientas lo escribía notaba como los midiclorianos ebullían :

El no haber una democracia ha propiciado el resto:

 Pagamos a precio puta servicios miserables ya que el estado concesiona servicios a amiguos (la justucia no hace nada... la población calla como guarras)
 Tenemos a Comisionator Rex (la justucia no hace nada... la población calla como guarras)
 Se recalificaban terrenos de amigos, caja de ahorros da préstamo a otros amigos para que se construyan pisitos (la justucia no hace nada... la población calla como guarras)
 Se hacen infraestructuras inútiles financiadas por cajas de ahorros de amigos, que prestan a amigos para hacer mierdas en terrenos de, _oh mondieu_!!!, terrenos recien comprados por otros amigos (la justucia no hace nada... la población calla como guarras)
 Rellenen a su gusto.

Sin una democracia en la que haya separación de poderes España nunca saldrá del pozo de mierda en que se ha metido, con ella saldrá en décadas.


Guillotinas, palos por el ojete, sodomizados por burros...... Es lo que merecen esta castuza panda de cabrones.


Inspiro-expiro.

La serenidad me envuelve.

::


----------



## muertoviviente (31 Ene 2013)

chavalin de nick impronunciable eso al final cambiara pero con una revolucion , ujtede gashegos deciden si la hacen ahora o la hacen sus descendientes dentro de cientos de años , mientras tanto deja de pensar en democracia y concentrate en lo tuyo :: ::


----------



## ghkghk (31 Ene 2013)

Tras cagarme ayer en su madre, hoy mando cordiales saludos al que me compró mis Repsoles ayer en 16.92

::::


----------



## ponzi (31 Ene 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Tras cagarme ayer en su madre, hoy mando cordiales saludos al que me compró mis Repsoles ayer en 16.92
> 
> ::::



La prudencia en los mercados financieros es una virtud


----------



## ghkghk (31 Ene 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> La prudencia en los mercados financieros es una virtud





Y no sabes cuánto me ha costado aprenderlo. Al final, sientes un poco de alivio cuando te salta el stop con unas buenas ganancias. Lo que pasa es que a mí me cuesta estar fuera del mercado. Pero... hay mercado todos los días, es algo que me intento repetir a menudo. Ahora a ver hasta dónde pueden llegar las caídas, y veremos cómo actuar en consecuencia.

Por primera vez en mucho tiempo, 100% liquidez.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (31 Ene 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> La prudencia en los mercados financieros es una virtud



.
LA "venta preventiva" © Claca. A veces se te queda cara de tonto viendo como el precio sigue y sigue, pero creo que es un concepto muy interesante pensando en durar en esto.


----------



## vmmp29 (31 Ene 2013)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> *TODO esto de que salgan a la luz las toneladas de corrupción está muy bien, pero le está quedando a la gente la idea de que esta crisis es por la corrupción, porque "se lo han llevado crudo". *
> 
> Con lo cual se difumina/oculta mucho el origen inmobiliario de la crisis. Dentro de unos añitos nadie se acordará de la corrupción. Si alguien, por casualidad o por error acaba en la cárcel ya estará más que indultado, y habrán conseguido, una vez más, que la mayoría de la gente no se entere de lo que ha pasado, para poder seguir con el siguiente paso.
> ...



en lo fundamental deacuerdo, pero esta comunidad nunca le preocupo la corrupción y mucho menos está interesada en acabar con ella de hecho es y era bien vista, sólo que ahora "ciertos grupos" (ciudadanos y politicos) no reciben su "porción"


----------



## LÁNGARO (31 Ene 2013)

pues yo debo de ser un pringao total, porque creo que por ahora no he defraudado NUNCA (supongo que porque no he podido)....


----------



## muertoviviente (31 Ene 2013)

Repsol. Fitch eleva la perspectiva crediticia 

La agencia crediticia Fitch Ratings ha mejorado la perspectiva del rating de Repsol a estable desde negativa.


----------



## ghkghk (31 Ene 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> pues yo debo de ser un pringao total, porque creo que por ahora no he defraudado NUNCA (supongo que porque no he podido)....




Esa es la idea, que pretenden hacernos creer que quien no defrauda o roba es porque no puede. Y en cierto modo es verdad, porque si vemos cómo roban los de arriba, y dónde van destinados nuestros impuestos, defraudar se convirte en un acto poco reprochable a nivel moral. 

Pero son ellos los que buscan que cale esa idea, porque subsanarlo está en sus manos. Recorte de un 40% en el IRPF, IVA al 15%, ganancias del capital 18%, peeeeeeeeerooooo, quien sea condenado por defraudar, condena de 12 a 20 años de cárcel en virtud de lo robado/defraudado.

El Estado pasaría a ganar más, los honrados pagaríamos menos, todo el mundo viviría mejor... Menos los que roban. Y entonces, ¿por qué no se legisla en ese sentido? Porque los que más roban son precisamente los que hacen las leyes. Y nadie tira piedras contra su tejado.


----------



## ghkghk (31 Ene 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> Repsol. Fitch eleva la perspectiva crediticia
> 
> La agencia crediticia Fitch Ratings ha mejorado la perspectiva del rating de Repsol a estable desde negativa.




Yo creo en ella. Que caiga un poco más y será una de las opciones en la próxima subida.


----------



## muertoviviente (31 Ene 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Yo creo en ella. Que caiga un poco más y será una de las opciones en la próxima subida.



que ya no queda subida , el camino para el ibex termina en los 9000 y veremos si consigue llegar


----------



## ghkghk (31 Ene 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> que ya no queda subida , el camino para el ibex termina en los 9000 y veremos si consigue llegar




Subida desde los 6.000...


----------



## ponzi (31 Ene 2013)

Menudo nivel de corrupcion :No sabemos ni la punta del iceberg esa que como decia Ghkghk,Mv usa para hacerse los cubatas


http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/showthread.php?t=389073


----------



## muertoviviente (31 Ene 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Menudo nivel de corrupcion :,no sabemos ni la punta del iceberg esa que como decia ghkghk, MV usa para hacerse los cubatas.
> 
> 
> Urgente: El País publica extractos las cuentas secretas de Bárcenas. Rajoy 25.200€ anuales - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía



MV es un pobre de solemnidad , postea con wifi robado :


----------



## Hannibal (31 Ene 2013)

Leer los mensajes de ayer por la noche es lo que tiene, que voy con retraso 

Si se limitan las hipotecas a 30 años, se amplían los casos de dación en pago, etc etc... más allá de quedar bien estéticamente, viene a decir que el especular con las casas se acabó. Por lo tanto la pregunta es obvia: ¿en qué invertirá la casta a partir de ahora si ya no se pueden llenar los bolsillos con la venta de terrenos y los sobres de los constructores?

Alguno decía por aquí que energía o recursos como el agua; ¿creeis que es así? Si es así, ¿cómo podríamos especular los de a pie? ¿O lo tenemos vetado y no tendremos ni migajas con que conformarnos? ::


----------



## muertoviviente (31 Ene 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> Leer los mensajes de ayer por la noche es lo que tiene, que voy con retraso
> 
> Si se limitan las hipotecas a 30 años, se amplían los casos de dación en pago, etc etc... más allá de quedar bien estéticamente, viene a decir que el especular con las casas se acabó. Por lo tanto la pregunta es obvia: ¿en qué invertirá la casta a partir de ahora si ya no se pueden llenar los bolsillos con la venta de terrenos y los sobres de los constructores?
> 
> Alguno decía por aquí que energía o recursos como el agua; ¿creeis que es así? Si es así, ¿cómo podríamos especular los de a pie? ¿O lo tenemos vetado y no tendremos ni migajas con que conformarnos? ::



su retraso ya lo habiamos notado ienso:


----------



## Hannibal (31 Ene 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> su retraso ya lo habiamos notado ienso:



Tiene suerte de que encajo bien las bromas, sino ya le habría dado al ignore :no:


----------



## ghkghk (31 Ene 2013)

Hannibal, sin ser nada personal debes reconocer que ha sido gracioso...


----------



## muertoviviente (31 Ene 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Hannibal, sin ser nada personal debes reconocer que ha sido gracioso...



si tiene que reconocerlo , reconozcalo señor hannibal o lo mato :no:


----------



## TenienteDan (31 Ene 2013)

Puede sonar un poco paranoico (no lo descarto) pero relacionando cosas.

Después de los movimientos en Prisa (que hemos visto disparado el volumen) 

¿puede haber habido ya un acuerdo de cambio de dueños (accionista mayoritario) orquestado desde Bruselas/Alemania, que con el control de El País está preparando el camino de nuestro "Monti" con estas noticias de corrupción?


Si, lo se... It's a conspirancy y tal... xD


----------



## Hannibal (31 Ene 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> si tiene que reconocerlo , reconozcalo señor hannibal o lo mato :no:



[YOUTUBE]iZCIss7pxk0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ponzi (31 Ene 2013)

El euro esta escopetado

http://www.eleconomista.es/cruce/EURUSD


----------



## vmmp29 (31 Ene 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Menudo nivel de corrupcion :No sabemos ni la punta del iceberg esa que como decia Ghkghk,Mv usa para hacerse los cubatas
> 
> 
> Urgente: El País publica extractos las cuentas secretas de Bárcenas. Rajoy 25.200€ anuales - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía




for example







M Rajoy (ene_junio 99) 2.100.000

está preescrito, circulen.......

ahora está comunidad (la nuestra), de estómagos agradecidos tendrán algo que comentar en el bar...:´(


----------



## LÁNGARO (31 Ene 2013)

Fran como ves la posibilidad de que sigan las bajadas???? o tiene pinta de rebote alcista cuando hoy digan que se prorrogan la prohibicion de cortos?


----------



## ddddd (31 Ene 2013)

NASA to Launch World's Largest Solar Sail in 2014 | Space.com

Buenisimas noticias para First Solar en principio.


----------



## LÁNGARO (31 Ene 2013)

esto me da mala espina, cuando todo el mundo da por hecho algo, malo.
banco popular - Los bancos caen porque se da por hecho que se levantarán las prohibiciones a las posiciones cortas - 31/01/13 en Infomercados


----------



## ghkghk (31 Ene 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> El euro esta escopetado
> 
> Cotizacion de Euro / Dolar [ EURUSD ] - Divisas - elEconomista.es




Perfecto. Cuando me compre mi paquetito de Berkshire Hathaway A, más baratitas me saldrán ::


----------



## ponzi (31 Ene 2013)

Mirar donde tiene la cabeza Rajoy

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5egAIpj6NlA&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## LÁNGARO (31 Ene 2013)

un 50% fuera de mi etf con un +3.5%, aguanto el resto a ver si llegamos a los 8.200


----------



## LÁNGARO (31 Ene 2013)

interes en TR. 
se firma un nuevo contrato en JAZAN


----------



## grillo35 (31 Ene 2013)

Liquido totalmente las posiciones que me quedaban en bolsa Española. Aunque ya se que el dinero debe ser insensible a las emociones, con los ultimos escandalos provocados por la casta me da incluso repelus tener un fondo que se llame Bolsa Española. Prefiero meterlo todo en el Europeo y el de Emergentes y no saber nada mas de este pais de mierda en el que vivimos. :vomito:

Dentro de poco la farsa transitoria que se ha montado alrededor de España durante los ultimos meses se acabara y entonces volveran a llover chuzos de punta sobre Hispanistan. 

Como afectara eso a la bolsa iberica?? Pues no lo se la verdad, pero yo ya no quiero estar en ella para verlo. Cuando compre en verano del 2011 a ibex 6 mil y pico pense que era una posicion a mantener para mis nietos, pero con todo lo que esta pasando ultimamente, al final creo que va a ser para pagarme un billete de avion a otro continente...


----------



## ghkghk (31 Ene 2013)

Espectacular batalla y rivalidad. Y no, no hablo del Madrid-Barça. Hablo de la enconada lucha entre PP y PSOE por convertirse en la principal organización criminal del país. Desde la Camorra y Ndragheta que no veíamos dos facciones tan activas.


----------



## ponzi (31 Ene 2013)

Mirar las caras


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WRJIbzQri-U&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## J-Z (31 Ene 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> venga largo 8455 con tres cojones :Baile:



Ganaste pa comisiones el corto piramidado y ahora vas y metes un largo ya a contra 70 puntos, eres un gacelo de primera.


----------



## LÁNGARO (31 Ene 2013)

jato di que has vuelto a entrar otra vez largo y así me salgo del corto con un 7%


----------



## bertok (31 Ene 2013)




----------



## J-Z (31 Ene 2013)

Preparando torpedos en ACX y ABG.


----------



## muertoviviente (31 Ene 2013)

j-z dijo:


> Ganaste pa comisiones el corto piramidado y ahora vas y metes un largo ya a contra 70 puntos, eres un gacelo de primera.



aun queda mucha sesion gacelilla , recuerde que MV es el owned :Baile:


----------



## tarrito (31 Ene 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Mirar las caras
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WRJIbzQri-U&feature=youtube_gdata_player



están pensando en la siguiente palabra a poner del "apalabrados" 8:

p.d: se les ve buena gente y tal ... usted me entiende :


----------



## J-Z (31 Ene 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> aun queda mucha sesion gacelilla , recuerde que MV es el owned :Baile:



Ve piramidando figura :XX:


----------



## Hannibal (31 Ene 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> aun queda mucha sesion gacelilla , recuerde que MV es el owned :Baile:



Pero no decía que el IBEX iba a caer a los 5300? ¿para qué entra largo?


----------



## muertoviviente (31 Ene 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> jato di que has vuelto a entrar otra vez largo y así me salgo del corto con un 7%



estan forzando la banda inferior de bollinger y dejandose un gap en los 
8560-8540 , rebote al canto , luego caben muchas posibilidades , entre ellas atacar la jran bajista :Baile:


----------



## muertoviviente (31 Ene 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> Pero no decía que el IBEX iba a caer a los 5300? ¿para qué entra largo?



para dentro de 4-6 meses , cuanto te falta por aprender gacelerido :ouch:


----------



## Hannibal (31 Ene 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> para dentro de 4-6 meses , cuanto te falta por aprender gacelerido :ouch:



Yo seré gacelerido, pero tú no me andas muy lejos. Todos los valores en rojo salvo Dia, y está moderando la subida por lo que no descarto que en minutos estén los 35 en rojo :XX:


----------



## Pepitoria (31 Ene 2013)

El Santander prevé sacar a Bolsa su filial en Estados Unidos en el segundo o tercer trimestre de año - Noticias Economía - INFORMATIVOS

El tito botas sabe como hacer caja con pardales...


----------



## muertoviviente (31 Ene 2013)

les veo muy perdiditos , especialmente al novatillo ienso:

MV cree que veremos los 5300 para dentro de 4-6 meses pero ahora mismo en un plazo mas corto hay alta probabilidad de rebotito o de reboton para ir a buscar la jran bajista .

el gap que tenemos en los 8556-8538 puede ser la clave , de todas formas no sera superada la jran bajista sin antes tener una correccion gorda , la zona 1550-1570 del sp500 es insuperable :Baile:


----------



## tesorero (31 Ene 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> estan forzando la banda inferior de bollinger y dejandose un gap en los
> 8560-8540 , rebote al canto , luego caben muchas posibilidades , entre ellas atacar la jran bajista :Baile:



Síiiiii... claaaarooo... - YouTube


----------



## muertoviviente (31 Ene 2013)

tesorero dijo:


> Síiiiii... claaaarooo... - YouTube



me encanta  le voy preparando un owned para llevar


----------



## mataresfacil (31 Ene 2013)

No es por nada, pero se empieza a notar el que jato no se toma su medicacion y empieza a acaparar el hilo de mala manera, por favor moderadores un descanso, pueden ponerlo en la nevera una temporada? gracias, por la cordura en este hilo.


----------



## Hannibal (31 Ene 2013)

mataresfacil dijo:


> No es por nada, pero se empieza a notar el que jato no se toma su medicacion y empieza a acaparar el hilo de mala manera, por favor moderadores un descanso, pueden ponerlo en la nevera una temporada? gracias, por la cordura en este hilo.



Yo le daría al ignore, pero si no leemos sus previsiones cómo nos reiremos luego con él?


----------



## j.w.pepper (31 Ene 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> les veo muy perdiditos , especialmente al novatillo ienso:
> 
> MV cree que veremos los 5300 para dentro de 4-6 meses pero ahora mismo en un plazo mas corto hay alta probabilidad de rebotito o de reboton para ir a buscar la jran bajista .
> 
> el gap que tenemos en los 8556-8538 puede ser la clave , de todas formas no sera superada la jran bajista sin antes tener una correccion gorda , la zona 1550-1570 del sp500 es insuperable :Baile:



¿Pór que exactamente dentro de 4 -6 meses va a ocurrir esto? ¿Puede usted justificar esto con algunos charts o es usted acaso un visionario? Me quedo con el dato de los 4 - 6 meses y esperaré pacientemente: le subiré a los altares o ya sabe usted: a los chinos creo que les gusta mucho la carne de gato.


----------



## Pepitoria (31 Ene 2013)

Apple is worst performing stock in S&P 500's best January since 1997 - The Tell - MarketWatch


----------



## muertoviviente (31 Ene 2013)

j.w.pepper dijo:


> ¿Pór que exactamente dentro de 4 -6 meses va a ocurrir esto? ¿Puede usted justificar esto con algunos charts o es usted acaso un visionario? Me quedo con el dato de los 4 - 6 meses y esperaré pacientemente: le subiré a los altares o ya sabe usted: a los chinos creo que les gusta mucho la carne de gato.



mmm buena pinta ienso:


----------



## Hannibal (31 Ene 2013)

Pues mi valor repunta pero con bastante menos volumen que la caída de primera hora, debería salir y buscar otra cosa? ienso:


----------



## FranR (31 Ene 2013)

Que tarde más mala, y eso que hace sol


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (31 Ene 2013)

Oh chorrudo có(s)mico, los 8300 los damos ya como fijos, ¿no? ¿Luego los 8100 y patapúm hasta objetivos trimestrales?

La señal es que creo que el jatín va largo....)


----------



## FranR (31 Ene 2013)

Pasito a pasito, hoy hemos visto los 3xx. A ver donde nos quedamos al cierre y niveles.


----------



## muertoviviente (31 Ene 2013)

cerrados largos en ibex 8455-8430 perdemos pipas poco apalancamiento ::

cargamos cortos nasdaq100 2736 futuro :Baile:


----------



## muertoviviente (31 Ene 2013)

ese gapcito 8556-8538 no me gusta , se huele el lateral , pero en el nasdaq parece inminente el brutal rally bajista :baba:


----------



## FranR (31 Ene 2013)

Reporto por cansino, se hace ilegible el hilo... se agradecería apoyo en la moción.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (31 Ene 2013)

que cachondo es el putibex.... ::


----------



## FranR (31 Ene 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> que cachondo es el putibex.... ::



Sodomiza, eso si, con gracia.


----------



## J-Z (31 Ene 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> cerrados largos en ibex 8455-8430 perdemos pipas poco apalancamiento ::
> 
> cargamos cortos nasdaq100 2736 futuro :Baile:



Bien jato con umildá, reconociste mi sabiduría :Aplauso:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (31 Ene 2013)

Yo le tengo en ignore, pero reportado por cansino está.

Respecto al putibex.... a cuantos habrá pillado pandoro en 840x...... ::


----------



## J-Z (31 Ene 2013)

Si los castuzos de mierda no prohiben los cortos esto se va abajo, muy abajo.


----------



## Pepitoria (31 Ene 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Reporto por cansino, se hace ilegible el hilo... se agradecería apoyo en la moción.



Ahora mismo la secundo...


----------



## muertoviviente (31 Ene 2013)

j-z dijo:


> Bien jato con umildá, reconociste mi sabiduría :Aplauso:



todos mis movimientos estan friamente calculados gacelo :Baile:


----------



## J-Z (31 Ene 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> todos mis movimientos estan friamente calculados gacelo :Baile:



Calculados para la visita de pandoro, te ha visitado media nigeria :XX:


----------



## FranR (31 Ene 2013)

He pedido nevera...no definitivo.









Hay un gap por ahí sin cerrar en los 8.172

2 opciones sube o baja :: Estrategia CL

Ahora en serio:
Pueden hacer dos cosas: 
1. Ir a cerrar el gap...la gente entra en largo y lo tiran hasta el previsto 7.800, haciendo subir la cotización del talco y vaselina. Luego parriba, ya que los sodomizados están mas pendientes de no hacerse daño al sentarse que de entrar de nuevo.

2.Ir a cerrar el gap, sin terminar de cubrirlo para subir con fuerza solos.

De momento me decanto por opción 1, que era la inicialmente prevista.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (31 Ene 2013)

¿Algún jugón del civilization?

Le sonará esto...

[YOUTUBE]SQNymNaTr-Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## J-Z (31 Ene 2013)

La opción 1 es molona y compatible con unos larguitos en ACX y ABG.


----------



## FranR (31 Ene 2013)

j-z dijo:


> La opción 1 es molona y compatible con unos larguitos en ACX y ABG.



Cierto hamijo, si la P.O.T.R.A. me acompaña en esta ocasión, podríamos pillar una serie de 1800 en Ibex ienso:


----------



## FranR (31 Ene 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿Algún jugón del civilization?
> 
> Le sonará esto...
> 
> [YOUTUBE]SQNymNaTr-Y[/YOUTUBE]



Yo era más de jugar al teto, pero si me suena de escucharlo de fondo mientras hacia combo doble, en el juego mencionado anteriormente. ::


----------



## muertoviviente (31 Ene 2013)

ya estan los baneadoreh :vomito:

ahi va el nasdaq100 :baba:


----------



## J-Z (31 Ene 2013)

Bat guano para rematar, olé


----------



## LÁNGARO (31 Ene 2013)

estas bajadas de ultima hora me suena a que saben que van a permitir los cortos....


----------



## FranR (31 Ene 2013)

Jato aún andas por aquí? (te designoro y veo que no te has puesto el sello del pirata) Despídete por unos días


----------



## muertoviviente (31 Ene 2013)

j-z dijo:


> Bat guano para rematar, olé



es el guano purificador :fiufiu:


----------



## LÁNGARO (31 Ene 2013)

en la robasta me ha entrado la orden de TR a 37.5, que miedooooooo


----------



## J-Z (31 Ene 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> es el guano purificador :fiufiu:









Guanooo :Baile:


----------



## muertoviviente (31 Ene 2013)

j-z dijo:


> Guanooo :Baile:



pido baneo para j-z por alimentar al troll :no:


----------



## mataresfacil (31 Ene 2013)

Dolor hoy en Gamesa, mas que la bajada el volumen, que empieza a dar miedo.


----------



## juanfer (31 Ene 2013)

Pienso que la bajada del Ibex no acompaña con el volumen. 

¿Que opinais?


----------



## LÁNGARO (31 Ene 2013)

La CNMV pone fin a la restricción de las operaciones en corto en bolsa - elEconomista.es
se destapó...


----------



## J-Z (31 Ene 2013)

Barra libre chavales.


----------



## mataresfacil (31 Ene 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> La CNMV pone fin a la restricción de las operaciones en corto en bolsa - elEconomista.es
> se destapó...



Lo que no se es si esto significa que todo se va pa bajo o que todo ira hacia arriba.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (31 Ene 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> La CNMV pone fin a la restricción de las operaciones en corto en bolsa - elEconomista.es
> se destapó...



Comentarios de la noticia.... ¿quién habrá sido? :fiufiu:


----------



## paulistano (31 Ene 2013)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Lo que no se es si esto significa que todo se va pa bajo o que todo ira hacia arriba.



Como esto no es sentido común, yo ya dije que no lopondrían tan facil y que tendremos unos puntillos (300-400) hacia arriba mínimo, o que pase lo que dice Fran, bajemos y una vez se confíe la gente con sus cortos, les den por el ortoienso:


----------



## LÁNGARO (31 Ene 2013)

yo creo que mañana abren con gap a la baja por todos los que sabian la noticia y cuando los pobres mortales se empiecen a meter en cortos tirará para arriba


----------



## muertoviviente (31 Ene 2013)

la verdad es que no me los esperaba , nisiquiera mantienen la prohibicion para el sector financiero ? ienso:

MV ya esta en el nasdaq , pero ujtedeh gacelillas debeis tener cuidado con el gapcito :fiufiu:


----------



## J-Z (31 Ene 2013)

El gapcito se cierra tras cerrar primero el de abajo jato, que pareces nuevo.


----------



## muertoviviente (31 Ene 2013)

j-z dijo:


> El gapcito se cierra tras cerrar primero el de abajo jato, que pareces nuevo.



y si lo primero cierran el gapcito y luego el de abajo , veo mucho ojete calor intenso :rolleye:


----------



## LÁNGARO (31 Ene 2013)

bankia a 0.5, mañana pongo orden de compra a 0.45 a la apertura 1000 euracos a ver que pasa


----------



## J-Z (31 Ene 2013)

Yo comprare cuando esté a 5 cents, 50 € por ejpañiaaaaaaaaaaaa.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (31 Ene 2013)

Comentarios en el economista de un siemprealcista convencido:

"Ea, se abrio la veda para que la escoria camorrista esta de los bajistas se carguen la Bolsa, *ahora que se iba recuperando poco a poco y sin volatilidad*, nada, lo de hoy es carnaza para que estos buitres carroñeros y sin conciencia se forren a costa de los demas. De lujo, lo han hecho, de lujo."

Pillado en los 10 miles muy fiel!!!! :XX:

Tiene que subir por decretooooorrrll!!!


----------



## Pepitoria (31 Ene 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Comentarios en el economista de un siemprealcista convencido:
> 
> "Ea, se abrio la veda para que la escoria camorrista esta de los bajistas se carguen la Bolsa, *ahora que se iba recuperando poco a poco y sin volatilidad*, nada, lo de hoy es carnaza para que estos buitres carroñeros y sin conciencia se forren a costa de los demas. De lujo, lo han hecho, de lujo."
> 
> ...



Seguro que es Carpatos haciendo estragos...


----------



## sr.anus (31 Ene 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Comentarios en el economista de un siemprealcista convencido:
> 
> "Ea, se abrio la veda para que la escoria camorrista esta de los bajistas se carguen la Bolsa, *ahora que se iba recuperando poco a poco y sin volatilidad*, nada, lo de hoy es carnaza para que estos buitres carroñeros y sin conciencia se forren a costa de los demas. De lujo, lo han hecho, de lujo."
> 
> ...





RELOL casi me caigo de la silla, como decia aquel 500 acciones de guanofonica, para todos, por ESPAÑA!


----------



## burbufilia (31 Ene 2013)

Buenas tardes,

Servidor estrena el fin del baneo de cortos. De libro, no? El momento óptimo fue ayer por indicadores técnicos y por ser anticipo de resultados. Pero bueno, con un día de retraso, aún hay recorrido :baba:


----------



## burbufilia (31 Ene 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> yo creo que mañana abren con gap a la baja por todos los que sabian la noticia y cuando los pobres mortales se empiecen a meter en cortos tirará para arriba



Las masas no abren cortos. Entre compañeros de mi trabajo, sé de gente que acaba de entrar porque "parece que por fin se anima la cosa", al margen del bombo de algunos media de que lo peor ha pasado.

Cuando me metí largo en el Ibex 6xxx, me dije que las cosas no estaban peor que cuando veníamos de 8500+, y ahora sucede precisamente que las cosas siguen prácticamente igual con el 8400 que con el 6xxx

Ni USA ni la zona Euro han resuelto sus problemas. El dato de Alemania es indicador adelantado para la periferia de que la recesión va a seguir. El dato USA de desempleo, bastante malo. El dato del SAN, también bst malo, y al parecer no estaba muy descontado. Los escasísimos brotes verdes españoles ya los teníamos con el índice por los suelos. Ah! y recuerden, Bankia publica resultados este mes, que aunque no pondere directamente en el índice, puso ella solita el riesgo de default Spain por las nubes.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (31 Ene 2013)

sr. carloszorro...¿un update de los metales si tiene tiempo?¿Algún gráfico de esos chulos que postea a veces?


----------



## FranR (31 Ene 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Comentarios de la noticia.... ¿quién habrá sido? :fiufiu:



No creo que me lo publiquen.... :: :XX: :XX:



EDIT: JOPUTASSS que me lo han publicadoooooo   )


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (31 Ene 2013)

Vivomuriente...... 

_El indicador HS nos dice que tendremos un ligero repunte, para coger carrerilla y perder los 8.000, una vez que Pandoro tenga su trabajo hecho, habrá una recuperación bursátil fuerte, para cazar a los últimos pardi-inversores. Es una técnica de inversión llamada *tedoyporunlado *y cuando se gira para ver quien ha sido hacen un *tedoyporelotrolado*._


:xx: :xx: :xx: x10 trillones!!! LOL



plimooooooooooo


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (31 Ene 2013)

FranR! ya tienes 6 valoraciones negativas.... ¿como lo haces tio? :ouch::XX:


----------



## FranR (31 Ene 2013)

Para lo que hemos quedado... troleando el economista!!!!!!


----------



## juanfer (31 Ene 2013)

¿teneis enlace?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (31 Ene 2013)

Perroflauters everywhere

La CNMV pone fin a la prohibición de las operaciones bajistas en la bolsa española - elEconomista.es


----------



## juanfer (31 Ene 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Perroflauters everywhere
> 
> La CNMV pone fin a la prohibición de las operaciones bajistas en la bolsa española - elEconomista.es



¿Este no sera el gato?


----------



## Mulder (31 Ene 2013)

A las buenas noches!

Los leoncios del Ibex ya especulaban desde ayer con el fin de la prohibición de cortos (al fin la han quitado, ya era hora, sinvergüenzas). Sin embargo no creo que ahora bajemos, hasta marzo no toca según lo que yo creo como ya dije en su día, un poco antes de julio.

De hecho ahora nos toca el fin de las subidas, así que es posible y probable que tengamos volatilidad hacia arriba en vertical para encarar el final del ciclo alcista, es decir, la fase de 'el último euro que se lo gane otro' 

Por supuesto, puedo equivocarme, pero parece que el sistema va acertado por el momento.


----------



## juanfer (31 Ene 2013)

Lo que ahora para los cfd y todo los subyacentes los brokers tendran que comprar o alquilar acciones, esto puede provocar que mañana suba el Ibex y bastante.


----------



## pollastre (31 Ene 2013)

Troleando El Economista y sin avisarme, eh, perrillas baratas.... ::::::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (31 Ene 2013)

Está hasta las trancas de perroflautillas.... ::


----------



## muertoviviente (31 Ene 2013)

pero que haceis trolleando al coñomista , verguenza ajena :ouch:


----------



## kemao2 (31 Ene 2013)

Me parto con vosotros llevando vuestras movidas a el economista

Por cierto lo del fin de las posiciones cortas estaba mas que claro desde hace semanas y yo ya lo tenía mas que descontado y así lo he puesto esta semana como en mensajes anteriores que hay que poner fin ya a la prohibición.



SI no se tienen las cosas claras así no podeis operar en bolsa porque como dice el jato no teneis el conosimiento


----------



## Mulder (31 Ene 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> pero que haceis trolleando al coñomista , verguenza ajena :ouch:



Como esto siga así el ecoñomista va a ser HVEI35 II :XX:

Hasta yo entraré para dar cera a los perroflautas ::


----------



## muertoviviente (31 Ene 2013)

ya le digo , la linea de tendencia alcista del ibex hizo de resistencia insuperable pero claro el personal no lo conocia y entonces ::

MV el quebrantahuesos se paso por genova para ver que tal y la verdad me entro la risa  estuve pensando en hacer algo pero me dije MV ya te conoces menuda escabechina y me fui tranquilamente :rolleye:


----------



## FranR (31 Ene 2013)

Al ataqueeee!!!!!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (31 Ene 2013)

Detecto multinicks en el economista..... :XX:


----------



## Ajetreo (31 Ene 2013)

Pero que gin han bebido hoy?

El carnaval no ha empezado todavia

Pero reconozco que son buenisimos con chalet adobado incluido

:XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (31 Ene 2013)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Pero que gin han bebido hoy?
> 
> El carnaval no ha empezado todavia
> 
> ...



Gin-Trola..... ::


----------



## Janus (31 Ene 2013)

Ya estoy por aquí, justo para el cierre.

Las Prisa sucumbieron.


----------



## pollastre (31 Ene 2013)

Hmmm... buen cierre del Daxie... bonito nivel.

A ver mañana cómo empezamos mes.


----------



## FranR (31 Ene 2013)

Están todos troleando El economista...


----------



## Janus (31 Ene 2013)

Preveo algunos días laterales y/o alcistas con Apple subiendo para que el SP busque los 1524 aprox. Pueden ser días de estar en rojo y arreglando el pastel en los cierres. Algún que otro velón verde para ir barriendo etc....

Si se forma un pequeño techo o figura de vuelta, va a haber muchas barridas y se puede estar constántemente perdiendo dinero en el trading sobre SP. Ahora hay que no estar en esas alturas.


----------



## Janus (31 Ene 2013)

Vayan migrando el chiringo.

*http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-everyday-y-jatopo-papertladin-y-acertar.html*


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (31 Ene 2013)

MM troleando el economista????


:XX: :XX: :XX: Ya no puedo más!!!! :XX: :XX: :XX:


----------



## Pepitoria (31 Ene 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> MM troleando el economista????
> 
> 
> :XX: :XX: :XX: Ya no puedo más!!!! :XX: :XX: :XX:



Adjunte el texto, por favor. ::

Esto me supera


----------



## Ajetreo (31 Ene 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Adjunte el texto, por favor. ::
> 
> Esto me supera



Le pongo un par

A esto no hay derecho, primero invertí en sellos, después en New Rumasa, tengo preferentes (canjeadas y sin canjear) y ahora que me había decidido a comprar Bankias con el Ibex que iba todo parriba ME HACEN ESTO.

Deberían poner un decreto de que la bolsa solo pueda ir para arriba.

Por cierto: Saben si la vivienda seguirá bajando. Me acabo de comprar un Adobado en Zona cero por 300.000 laurencios.


Otro 

Los cortos son necesarios para rebajar la manipulación en el mercado. El resto es poner freno al libre mercado de acciones.

Al del Adobado.. en esa misma zona un tal Bertok compró uno por 400.000 así que es un chollo. Ya no van a bajar mas, así que póngale unos buenos visillos


----------



## ponzi (31 Ene 2013)

............


----------



## pollastre (31 Ene 2013)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Ya no van a bajar mas, así que póngale unos buenos visillos



:XX::XX::XX:

Estremecedor documento :XX:


----------



## Legio_VI_Victrix (7 Oct 2014)

Y llegados a este punto, lo que tengo que decir es que es imposible que el bono Español baje su rendimiento mas (es decir, que su precio esta en plena burbuja).

Yo a partir de aqui esperaria un subidon, subidon de las rentabilidades de renta fija publica.

PD: El que haya hecho dinero con mis consejos ya sabe lo que tiene que hacer con el 10% de sus beneficios, los que hayan perdido las quejas al maestro armero.

Repito: 

https://www.caritas.es/colabora_hacerdonacioncomp.aspx

Fundación Emalaikat







Legio_VI_Victrix dijo:


> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/340323-habeis-visto-ibex-septiembre-2012-mes-de-risas-76.html#post7148373
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## wilmermorillo (7 Feb 2019)

las inversiones y el ibex me gustan mucho lo vi en Globalandia


----------

